# the jungle thread



## SCam (Mar 1, 2009)

well i only hav a couple of jungles and there are so many variety's out there so i made this thread so i (and others) can see wot is out there


i'll start with my couple
first 2 are the female and last 2 is the male


----------



## James..94 (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice jungles you got there
Like the 3rd and 4th pics


----------



## JoygasmPie (Mar 1, 2009)

This is my Atherton.
He's a nice, big boy 
Not the most pretty jungle but I love him and he thinks he's cool.


----------



## pythons73 (Mar 1, 2009)

That male is stunning,theres no such thing as a ugly python,


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 1, 2009)

here's a couple of little gems i got off Roger recently


----------



## ssssmithy (Mar 1, 2009)

a few


----------



## SCam (Mar 1, 2009)

very nice every1...gotta love those stripes aye smithy, somehow tht 3rd pic looks familiar


----------



## Barno111 (Mar 1, 2009)

first is of a 2year old athaton, Second is a 10month old one!


----------



## Moreliavridis (Mar 1, 2009)

nice jungles every one. herp keeper they are unreal


----------



## ssssmithy (Mar 1, 2009)

ScrubbyCam said:


> very nice every1...gotta love those stripes aye smithy, somehow tht 3rd pic looks familiar


 

hahah yes...first pics a bad pic of mum


----------



## mark83 (Mar 1, 2009)

The male looks awesome scrubbycam


----------



## Vixen (Mar 1, 2009)

My palmerstons


----------



## arbok (Mar 1, 2009)

love that first one vixen! stunner!

3 of my jungles should shed tonight so ill throw up some piccies if they do


----------



## SCam (Mar 1, 2009)

vixen i am so jealous of ur first palmerston pic, it is amazing!!


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 2, 2009)

Herpkeeper those are absolutely gorgeous, especially the first one. I love the pale yellow.

I'll try getting some pics of my partners jungle to post here, he's a little darling.


----------



## Emmalicious (Mar 2, 2009)

They are some awesome snakes!!!


----------



## Drazzy (Mar 2, 2009)

Love the jungles esp black and gold reduced black.. I will post some updated pics of my collection tomorowish :lol:


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 2, 2009)

here's a couple of last seasons stripies 
starting to colour nicely


----------



## Perko (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow Mark, there are insane !!!


----------



## Drazzy (Mar 2, 2009)

Love the 1st one; hope it keeps its bright coloration as it ages; will be a real cracker


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 2, 2009)

There are some gorgeous snakes here. Herpkeeper those are brilliant colours on your babies. I am still not sure what I think of the stripes. They're nice but still looks like a garden hose :lol:

3 or 4 months and counting for my two from Southern X to arrive. I can't wait, been two years waiting for them


----------



## Lozza (Mar 2, 2009)

herpkeeper those stripes are awesome 

Here's my jungles

Male Atherton from Jungleland






Female Atherton also from Jungleland





Male B&G from Jungle_Freak





and Female B&G also from Roger (she's looking a bit dull in the pic - due to shed)


----------



## tomcat88 (Mar 2, 2009)

wow nice jungles everybody. my stone line male shed some time last night so i might have to see if i can get a good pic. Also for anyone out there is 3.5 - 3.75 feet around the normal length for a 13 month old male jungle was suprised to find him laying straight in the 4 foot enclosure and he was only around 10 or so centimetres off 4 foot! :shock:


----------



## Schlumpe (Mar 2, 2009)

Here’s another.


----------



## ad (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice stripeys Herpkeeper, 
also, I like that male from JungleFreak, Lozza.
Cheers
Adam


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 2, 2009)

cheers guys, i'm hoping that the male (2nd pic) is going to be old enough to do the damage on this girl this season, she is 3 years old & around 4 & feet.
gee there are some nice looking jungles getting around these days, good stuff everyone, keep em' coming 
love the jungle threads


----------



## Kurto (Mar 2, 2009)

Lozza - Happy times hey, when those 2 from roger get it on!

Herp Keeper - DAMN! Super yellow tiger time!!


----------



## Kurto (Mar 2, 2009)

Heres a few older pictures I forgot I had on photobucket.... Man I miss my DSLR!


----------



## SCam (Mar 2, 2009)

WOW WOW herpkeeper u got some amazing looking jungles.. love the yellow on the stripes i wanna get my striped female hooked up with a striped male rather than my normal looking 1 so u might hear from me in the future... btw would be great if u could post the locale along with the pics


----------



## sara_sabian (Mar 2, 2009)

Took these pics of one of my Palmerston females yesterday:













The smiley face on her head must be ironic, she's a compete cow.


----------



## ad (Mar 2, 2009)

A Julatten giving my hand a lick


----------



## Colin (Mar 2, 2009)

Black & Yellow Jungles and a Black & White Julatten


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Mar 2, 2009)

This is our beautiful boy, Baz



View attachment 81883


View attachment 81881


View attachment 81882


View attachment 81880


----------



## paleoherp (Mar 2, 2009)

Keen to get some nice Jungles, every season i keep putting it off because i can never make up mind what get :?


----------



## Drazzy (Mar 2, 2009)

Some new piccys of my Black and Golds growing up ^_^


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Mar 2, 2009)

Stunning jungles everyone 

Heres some tiger patterned jungles from hatchlings , yearlings , adults ,etc
and i will be breeding tiger to tiger this coming breeding season,?
hoping for a few super tigers 
cheers
Roger


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 2, 2009)

WOW talk about top shelf guys, awsome stuff :shock:
here's one off my top shelf :lol:
go the jungles


----------



## Lozza (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow there are some hot jungles there guys! Roger those tigers look great 
I love the black & whites too


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Mar 2, 2009)

Gee Mark thats one incredible jungle ,
reminds me of this one .
a kraus line banded palmerston ,
Also a STUNNING TRI STRIPED palmerston from Mark, 
and a tiger of mine


----------



## ad (Mar 2, 2009)

Incredible animals JungleFreak, first class mate 

Thats a screamer too HerpKeeper


----------



## Dan19 (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice jungles everyone.
Male:









Crappy pictures sorry but this one shows his colours better.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Mar 2, 2009)

and one more yearling 
he should sire some nice offspring this coming season too


----------



## gozz (Mar 2, 2009)

very nice jungles Roger, Colin and herpkeeper
the future looks bright keep em comming guys


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 2, 2009)

*ShnakeyGirl* It is ashame your photo of fella in the flowers came out blurred. If you can have another go of those shots and get him in focus that would be a really beautiful photo. All the same that certainly doesn't take the beauty away from your little snake. He is gorgeous. There are some beautiful jungles out there. I can see my pair will eventuate to more by the time they are old enough to breed.


----------



## ClareB (Mar 2, 2009)

Great pics everyone. Here is our yearling male bred by TrueBlue. He looks a bit dirty through the yellow but I think it's cause he should shed any day. 
He still has his lovely jungle nature .

View attachment 81920


----------



## gozz (Mar 2, 2009)

heres a couple will get up to date pics when they shed


----------



## gozz (Mar 2, 2009)

one more


----------



## gozz (Mar 2, 2009)

i like this one its a jungle freak line speical
Roger has the ducks nuts


----------



## Dave (Mar 2, 2009)

That stripey is hot Gozz Nice jungles everyone


----------



## gozz (Mar 2, 2009)

Dave94 said:


> That stripey is hot Gozz Nice jungles everyone


 Thanks Dave


----------



## Southside Morelia (Mar 2, 2009)

Far out, there are some mad looking jungles here, awesome everyone!!!! :shock:

Mark, Roger, you guys have the bombs for sure, Gozz your are crackers as well. Ad that little banded is unbelievable!
Just when i've diverted away from the jungles for others, makes me want to get more of the old jungles again....alas, don't have much room though. 
I can't even dream what will be produced in a few years time! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Moreliavridis (Mar 2, 2009)

my little guy


----------



## gozz (Mar 2, 2009)

Iam bored


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Mar 2, 2009)

Quality jungle collection Gozz
those cowly jungles from true blue are amazing 
Jason R thats lookers too
cheers
Roger


----------



## gozz (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks Roger, the stones lines are lookin good for this season


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 2, 2009)

I am a slacker and havent taken any photos for a while, but here are some yearlings from last season. The striped one will get a run this comming season and will hopefully produce some nice stripes.


----------



## gozz (Mar 2, 2009)

Heres ome better pics of Rogers Tully female i bought off him


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Mar 2, 2009)

Good luck with them mate ,
photos dont do them justice at all,
Thats the way Steve ,
so many fine stunning individual jungles in so many colours and patterns 
cheers
Roger


----------



## gozz (Mar 2, 2009)

Code red hot animals mate


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 2, 2009)

:shock: so many absolute screamers :shock:

looking at this thread, it's not hard to see why these are my favorite python 

with the amount of stunning looking animals getting around these days 
WHY the HELL would anyone want to cross breed ???

one of my boys


----------



## gozz (Mar 2, 2009)

heres a female cowley sorry
about the out of focus pics
these pics are old will post
up to date pics when iam not 
under the influence lol


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Mar 2, 2009)

Exactly right Mark,

very sad state of affairs indeed .


----------



## gozz (Mar 2, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> :shock: so many absolute screamers :shock:
> 
> looking at this thread, it's not hard to see why these are my favorite python
> 
> ...


 Cant wait until the genitics kick in
there is so much acheivment to have
there is no need to have the bagman
try an stuff the gene pool
keep the Aussie snake pure


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Mar 2, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> I am a slacker and havent taken any photos for a while, but here are some yearlings from last season. The striped one will get a run this comming season and will hopefully produce some nice stripes.



Steve, they're both stunning. put me on the list for when they breed. I'm going to try very hard to keep a job this time next year ok.... LOL


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Mar 2, 2009)

i hate this thread so many nice jungles. i want one even more now grrrr. anyone wanna donate some. lol


----------



## SCam (Mar 2, 2009)

absolute stunners every1!! keep em coming!


----------



## rockman (Mar 2, 2009)

A couple of different ones for ya .


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 2, 2009)

one of the melanistic boy, (sooty) who looks like he might have found a partner after years of searching the desperate and dateless classifieds LOL i'll keep ya's posted, but hopefully they will get to "make lurve" this season


----------



## gozz (Mar 2, 2009)

very nice Rockman and herpkeeper
the red hot pie ad has worked for you lol


----------



## sweetangel (Mar 2, 2009)

stunning jungles  makes me really want to get one!!


----------



## Kurto (Mar 2, 2009)

gozz that female cowley is a jaw dropper!


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Mar 2, 2009)

Rockman, that B&W is stunning, not the best white, but i love the patterns.


----------



## rockman (Mar 2, 2009)

disasterpiece7.0 said:


> Rockman, that B&W is stunning, not the best white, but i love the patterns.



He is getting better with each shed .
He was nearly on shed then , in that pic . 

Different eh !


----------



## ConsoleWizard (Mar 2, 2009)

Heres some pics of the Male Jungle i have purchased from Codered 2 weeks ago, Awsome snake. Very happy with this purchase


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Mar 2, 2009)

rockman said:


> He is getting better with each shed .
> He was nearly on shed then , in that pic .
> 
> Different eh !



If you wanna sell him you know who to call, eh....

To anyone i didn't mention, very nice. Some of the jungles posted in here are rediculously good.


----------



## pythonhappy (Mar 2, 2009)

View attachment 81981

this my baby bumble


----------



## coz666 (Mar 2, 2009)

male gorgon (in roll)
female medusa
3 months old and going strong


----------



## Colin (Mar 3, 2009)

a few more of mine  first pic is so bright because it was taken under a fluro light with flash


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 3, 2009)

a couple of hot little black & whites i got off Tremain (Indicus) this season


----------



## SCam (Mar 3, 2009)

extremely nice b+w herpkeeper and collin and great b+g jungles pythonhappy and collin!!!


----------



## bfg23 (Mar 3, 2009)

not sure if im stepping on anyones toe's with this comment but what would happen if you bred a black and gold with a julatten?


----------



## Colin (Mar 3, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> not sure if im stepping on anyones toe's with this comment but what would happen if you bred a black and gold with a julatten?



I honestly dont know.. but I don't think the outcome would look anywhere near as good as if you bred B&W to B&W or B&G to B&G


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Mar 3, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> *ShnakeyGirl* It is ashame your photo of fella in the flowers came out blurred. If you can have another go of those shots and get him in focus that would be a really beautiful photo. All the same that certainly doesn't take the beauty away from your little snake. He is gorgeous. There are some beautiful jungles out there. I can see my pair will eventuate to more by the time they are old enough to breed.



Hi mysnakes, 

I actually clicked on the wrong pic! Theres a couple more of those kind of shots that we took that turned out better...
View attachment 82026


View attachment 82027


View attachment 82025


----------



## Southside Morelia (Mar 3, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> not sure if im stepping on anyones toe's with this comment but what would happen if you bred a black and gold with a julatten?


CRAP....I've seen only one, and IMO was a waste of the girl for that season!

Have to agree with Colin. BTW hot animals mate!!!


----------



## cemspec (Mar 3, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> a couple of hot little black & whites i got off Tremain (Indicus) this season


 

Wow herpkeeper they are HOT

I am abit keen on the black and white but after seeing all these jungles the variation is amazing. How far can it go total white and total yellow!


----------



## Tojo (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice jungles everyone! Couple of mine shed recently!


----------



## arbok (Mar 3, 2009)

one of my codered jungles shed last night, so i was experimenting with the camera this arvo!

he has a very nice temprement, :shock:

woops the first one is pre shed :lol:


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 3, 2009)

Shnakey they are lovely photos. I love the first one the best. Gorgeous photo of a sweet little snake.

There are some brilliant pythons here. I want them all


----------



## whyme (Mar 5, 2009)

heres the latest addition to the family. Norman Bates.


----------



## SCam (Mar 5, 2009)

wow this thread turned out to be amazing..so many varieties!!!


----------



## dansocks (Mar 5, 2009)

really like the boy. nice yellow.


----------



## whyme (Mar 6, 2009)

heres another. took me ages to get this shot, cause we all know how cooperative jungles are


----------



## melgalea (Mar 6, 2009)

gozz said:


> Heres ome better pics of Rogers Tully female i bought off him




BLoody hell Trent that is hot. gotta see that one. 
mel.


----------



## Colin (Mar 6, 2009)

few more


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 6, 2009)

hey colin the second one is awesome do you have any more picks of that one


----------



## Colin (Mar 6, 2009)

Dabool said:


> hey colin the second one is awesome do you have any more picks of that one



thanks. Its a tully male that I'll be breeding this season with the tully female in pic 3 in the above post.
heres a few more..


----------



## melgalea (Mar 6, 2009)

colin u hav some of the nicest jungles i have ever seen too. 
mel


----------



## FAY (Mar 7, 2009)

One of my new babies...........


----------



## MatE (Mar 7, 2009)

Very nice Fay is that a future B&W?


----------



## whyme (Mar 7, 2009)

heres another.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 8, 2009)

LOL @ that last picture! It sums up jungles to a tee!

Angry lil buggers they are.


----------



## whcasual79 (Mar 8, 2009)

oi colin the last one, J8, dats brilliant mate.... is that a julatten??


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Mar 8, 2009)

Quailty plus jungles Colin,
congrats to Tremain too
Cant wait to get a hatchie from your tully pair Col 
cheers
Roger


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 9, 2009)

a couple of pics i took this morning
one of last season's hold back Palmerston's starting to colour nicely


----------



## Colin (Mar 9, 2009)

GARTHNFAY said:


> One of my new babies...........



Looking good Fay. Hows the other Julatten going?


----------



## Colin (Mar 9, 2009)

whcasual79 said:


> oi colin the last one, J8, dats brilliant mate.... is that a julatten??




yes mate Black & White Julatten yearling


----------



## Colin (Mar 9, 2009)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Quailty plus jungles Colin,
> congrats to Tremain too
> Cant wait to get a hatchie from your tully pair Col
> cheers
> Roger



thanks Roger


----------



## Allies_snakes (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi, this fella was in my mates shed, it was really quiet and lovely to handle apparently..was at Doonan, Sunny Coast. Small pics sorry, taken on the phone camera.

View attachment 82891


View attachment 82892


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 9, 2009)

nice snake Allies_snakes, but it is a coastal carpet not a jungle carpet


----------



## ivonavich (Mar 9, 2009)

Damn all this!!! got an olive and port mac on order already and now I want to get a jungle as well!!! :evil: 

Mmmm any breeders decide to sell their holdbacks mid year PM me ok?


----------



## Colin (Mar 10, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> Damn all this!!! got an olive and port mac on order already and now I want to get a jungle as well!!! :evil:
> 
> Mmmm any breeders decide to sell their holdbacks mid year PM me ok?




jungles are heaps better than olives or port macs


----------



## SCam (Mar 10, 2009)

hav to agree with colin there


----------



## Allies_snakes (Mar 10, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> nice snake Allies_snakes, but it is a coastal carpet not a jungle carpet


 
oh really? I thought it was a jungle, but you guys would know way better than me..I have never kept them. I just thought it looked like a jungle because of the yellow and black, he was really a beautiful bright yellow..will do some more research..ta Herpkeeper...


----------



## Boney (Mar 10, 2009)

i thought jungles are coastals ,? and i thought we had rainforests not jungles? anyway could be wrong but i love all the black and gold things posted


----------



## jasontini (Mar 10, 2009)

Here's my 2 jungles.

Pic 1 n 2 is a Obee/Tully female from Roger and pic 3 is a Palm.male from Rex Stock..
Hot jungles,everyone..!


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 10, 2009)

a couple of more pics i took yesterday


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 10, 2009)

Ima ask a silly question....

Do you guys who keep alot of snakes name them all?


----------



## Colin (Mar 10, 2009)

akarsha said:


> Ima ask a silly question....
> 
> Do you guys who keep alot of snakes name them all?




some of my pythons have names some dont but I know each and every one of them just by looking at them exactly who they are


----------



## MatE (Mar 10, 2009)

My female jungle she shed last night.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice one matE what line local is she


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 10, 2009)

Colin said:


> some of my pythons have names some dont but I know each and every one of them just by looking at them exactly who they are


 
Sweet, thanks for answering, I wasn't sure if anyone would!


----------



## Kurto (Mar 10, 2009)

looking good MatE.

Heres a couple from the weekend.... First one I got off colin a not long ago...


----------



## kakariki (Mar 10, 2009)

This is our girl Angel. She has a nasty temp but despite this, she's pretty cool. She is 3yo now & we'll be looking to maybe breed her this year. We bought her from Jeramie85, cheers buddy! She's no nicer but imo, her colours are making up for that! lol.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 10, 2009)

Lol, she looks pretty damn angry. Don't think I'd mess with her.


----------



## Camo (Mar 10, 2009)

This is a jungle i bought from Colin. She is getting better with every shed.











Cameron


----------



## Kurto (Mar 10, 2009)

nice camo!


----------



## Colin (Mar 10, 2009)

Glad there going well Kurto and Camo  I reckon that girl will breed for you this season no problem Camo by the look of her.

Camo heres a couple of (old) pics of her sister. but she's a lot better yellow than this now.. and I'll be trying her out this coming season.


----------



## gozz (Mar 10, 2009)

Heres one that shed a couple of nights ago cheers


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 10, 2009)

here is one of mine


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 10, 2009)

and a mission beach female


----------



## MatE (Mar 10, 2009)

Dabool said:


> Nice one matE what line local is she


She is from Rex stock thanks.


----------



## jeramie85 (Mar 10, 2009)

lovely animals

always did love the jungles


----------



## Camo (Mar 10, 2009)

Colin said:


> Glad there going well Kurto and Camo  I reckon that girl will breed for you this season no problem Camo by the look of her.
> 
> Camo heres a couple of (old) pics of her sister. but she's a lot better yellow than this now.. and I'll be trying her out this coming season.


Yeah she is growing great mate and i reckon she will be ready to breed as well.

That female jungle is very hot mate. I cant wait to see her offspring.


----------



## Camo (Mar 10, 2009)

Kurto said:


> nice camo!


Cheers mate.


----------



## Vixen (Mar 10, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> a couple of more pics i took yesterday


 
First dibs in offspring. :lol::lol:


----------



## Colin (Mar 11, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> a couple of more pics i took yesterday



really looking awesome mate  and will get better yet too..


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 11, 2009)

thankyou Vixenbabe & Colin, i'm very happy with the way they are turning out !
said it before & i'll say it again : WHY would you be bothered cross breeding when there are so many awsome genetics out there.......................... top post, stunning animals everyone !


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Mar 11, 2009)

Go jungles!

Couldnt resist posting some piccies of my B&G:lol:


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Mar 11, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> WOW talk about top shelf guys, awsome stuff :shock:
> here's one off my top shelf :lol:
> go the jungles


what a Hottie:shock::shock::shock:

My jungle is starting to get brighter and brighter


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 11, 2009)

heres a couple of pics of my two...

first the female...








and the male...


----------



## XKiller (Mar 11, 2009)

shadows looking awesome rs and relly good pictures mckellar


----------



## Moreliavridis (Mar 11, 2009)

i cant believe how awsome these jungles are!! well done every one


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Mar 12, 2009)

greenrx7 said:


> shadows looking awesome rs and relly good pictures mckellar


 Thanks Green!  

His attitude is looking good too, hasnt bitten me in over a month


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Mar 12, 2009)

mckellar007 said:


> heres a couple of pics of my two...
> 
> first the female...
> 
> ...


 Gimme that one or else:lol:


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 12, 2009)

a couple of more pics of some of the black & whites i got off "Indicus"


----------



## Perko (Mar 12, 2009)

Amazing Mark.

You can stop showing off now


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks Craig !  
and to think i was going to sell you a pair cheap


----------



## SCam (Mar 12, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> thanks Craig !
> and to think i was going to sell you a pair cheap


 well u can sell me a cheap pair now then


----------



## Perko (Mar 12, 2009)

Sorry Mark, i meant that other bloke.

So i will now take you up on that offer


----------



## SCam (Mar 16, 2009)

to a few pics of my boy b+g jungle today, he aint the best lookin compared to all urs but thought i wud show ya anyway


----------



## Dave (Mar 17, 2009)

(ad's picture)


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (Mar 17, 2009)

I picked these up on the wend....will be interesting to see how they grow up.
Wenlock river jungles....the photos don't do them justice

View attachment 83935


View attachment 83936


View attachment 83937


View attachment 83938


----------



## Perko (Mar 18, 2009)

hawkesbury reptiles said:


> I picked these up on the wend....will be interesting to see how they grow up.
> Wenlock river jungles....the photos don't do them justice
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 18, 2009)

Cowley female and a couple of her offspring.


----------



## Colin (Mar 18, 2009)

that last pic is an absolute cracker Rob. love the strong black on that one.


----------



## gozz (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice one Rob


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 18, 2009)

These jungles tend to hold the solid black as adults, and most dont wash out and get that horrible fish-net pattern thru the black like most jungle lines.


----------



## Hopper (Mar 18, 2009)

Hears my new one hope you like


----------



## XKiller (Mar 18, 2009)

awesome hopper how olds he?
that female is relly cool to rob


----------



## Hopper (Mar 18, 2009)

2 months


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (Mar 18, 2009)

CraigP said:


> hawkesbury reptiles said:
> 
> 
> > I picked these up on the wend....will be interesting to see how they grow up.
> ...


----------



## Perko (Mar 18, 2009)

How did you guess...
Yours look great Craig (avatar).[/quote]





My avatar pic isnt a wenlock.

The parents to yours are stunning.
Keep us updated on there progress.


----------



## Colin (Mar 18, 2009)

CraigP said:


> My avatar pic isnt a wenlock..



what is it craig? Its a bit small to see but it reminds me of some jungles that were bred a few years ago by a bloke called andrei in western sydney.


----------



## Perko (Mar 18, 2009)

It is from Andrei.

Heres a bigger pic


----------



## Colin (Mar 19, 2009)

CraigP said:


> It is from Andrei.
> 
> Heres a bigger pic




:lol: thought so.. nice looking animal craig.


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice Craig!...similar colours/patterns to the wenlocks....hopefully they will grow up like that.
What are they?


----------



## Perko (Mar 19, 2009)

hawkesbury reptiles said:


> Nice Craig!...similar colours/patterns to the wenlocks....hopefully they will grow up like that.
> What are they?


 


I dont know the locale.


----------



## PigFeet (Mar 21, 2009)

Awsome thread everyone.
I can finally add to it.
Got these tully's the other day.


----------



## bigi (Mar 21, 2009)

here you go a couple of mine


----------



## ad (Mar 21, 2009)

Some Julattens, 

Still got a heap of this years hatchlings for sale,

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/for-sale-snakes/julatten-b-w-jungle-hatchlings-104326


----------



## ad (Mar 21, 2009)

A contrast


----------



## ad (Mar 21, 2009)

hehe taking a few pics today,

Check out this guy,


----------



## Omgitschris (Mar 21, 2009)

hey guys, all the jungles look awsome, i realy love the black and white ones, how much would they go for ?


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 21, 2009)

Hawkesbury reptiles, no disrespect intended, but i don't believe those animals are classified as jungle carpets based on their geographic location. True jungles are only found from the Herbert River -Ingham, north to the Daintree Drainage system (as described by Wellington & Wells 1984) Pythons of the world volume 1.
whilst there are reports of animals closely resembling jungle carpets from the Jardine area, they are yet to be classified as a "jungle". Based on this, that would make (Wenlock R) Carpets - Cape York Carpets.

cheers H K.


----------



## orsm (Mar 21, 2009)

Might be a stupid question but why are B&Ws not black & white? Most look creamish.


----------



## iceman (Mar 21, 2009)

one of trueblues male jungles.


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Mar 22, 2009)

orsm said:


> Might be a stupid question but why are B&Ws not black & white? Most look creamish.



Becuase alot of people make out cape yorks with lightish colouring to be B&W to make an extra buck, most of these turn cream/yellowish as they age. True black and whites are white - grey. Grey being the not so good ones. There are stunners out there though, I can't wait til my girl gets some size about her, she's one of the whitest I've seen. 

Again, nice jungles everyone..... I should probably post more of mine... but that required effort......


Oh, and Mark, I was thinking the same thing, but couldn't be bothered to post it. Cheers.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Mar 24, 2009)

Just to bump this thread along ,
heres a pair of Tiger jungles ,
ill be breeding more of these again this coming season ,
This pair took there time colouring up but they now have there adult colour ,
cheers
Roger

Female 






Male


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice Jungles Ad, wouldnt mind me a pair of those


----------



## colt08 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice jungle's


----------



## Kris (Mar 24, 2009)

Very nice Jungle Freak.


----------



## brycehf (Mar 24, 2009)

Here is a shot of my Tully yearling "Ophelia"







And a second shot which is not a great pic but shows her colour more.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Mar 24, 2009)

That Tully is smoking hot ,
Thanks Kris , the tigers will keep on improving each season .
jungles rule lol


----------



## q2cdis (Mar 27, 2009)

here some pics of my lil *fatty*


----------



## NanzOr (Mar 28, 2009)

*hi guys*

just a question are all jungles snappy or is it the pick of the draw?


----------



## Southside Morelia (Mar 28, 2009)

bigi said:


> here you go a couple of mine



Now they are absolutely stunning!!!!!!!!:shock:


----------



## Jarden (Mar 28, 2009)

*Edor*

My new jungle hopfully soon i will get him a female


----------



## Jungleland (Mar 29, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> woo...got a jungle today!!!! little honey one! anyone got pics of some honeys?


 
Here's pics of mine sorry could not resist.........


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 29, 2009)

Joel, that one in the 1st pic looks as sweet as


----------



## shonny (Mar 29, 2009)

*My male and female Jungles*

View attachment 85290


View attachment 85291


----------



## Jungleland (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah mark, 
I'll be putting them together when they are ready and make my own line of honey jungles
Better stay on topic, before i get in trouble, some juvie pics from last season.
Joel


herpkeeper said:


> Joel, that one in the 1st pic looks as sweet as


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 29, 2009)

I've just got a new camera  now all i have to do is learn how to use it :lol:


----------



## Southside Morelia (Mar 29, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> I've just got a new camera  now all i have to do is learn how to use it :lol:


OK Mark,
I can swap you a mad Nikon DSLR + lenses for that hot looking little B&W. 
And i'll give yo some lessons on how to use it! lol


----------



## SCam (Mar 29, 2009)

very nice herpkeeper!!


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 29, 2009)

cheers ScrubbyCam, i'd like to say those shots where all class, instead it's something that rhymes LOL


----------



## Perko (Mar 29, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> cheers ScrubbyCam, i'd like to say those shots where all class, instead it's something that rhymes LOL


 

Thats the bonus of having a good camera.

Again Mark, stunning Jungles.


----------



## TedBundy (Mar 29, 2009)

herpkeeper that second pic is absolutely stunning! I love the colouring!


----------



## ad (Mar 29, 2009)

TedBundy said:


> herpkeeper that second pic is absolutely stunning! I love the colouring!



Great pic of the Black & Gold - awesome snake, and the Julatten, nice animals Mark


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 29, 2009)

cheers everyone  
there are some hot animals on this thread, - I WANT THEM ALL - LOL


----------



## ssssmithy (Mar 29, 2009)

ok thought id add some pics to this thread hot snakes all round. 

love the b/w's ad  and herpkeeper u have some stunners!

some stripey jungles.....














cheers smithy.


----------



## dig3283 (Mar 30, 2009)

*my babys*

these are my 2 first ones are of jp he my boy the last ones are of jane who is a ***** and likes to bight but wouldnt give her up for anything












IMG]http://i440.photobucket.com/albums/qq121/dig3283/100_0796Small.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## pythons73 (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice Herpkeeper,that bw is stunning,the last one is a bit different,dig3283 your little female is also a stunner,Awesome Jungles.Your stripey jungle Ssssmithy looks as thou its a decent size....


----------



## ssssmithy (Mar 30, 2009)

.Your stripey jungle Ssssmithy looks as thou its a decent size....[/quote]

yeah shes pretty big, heres a dodgy pic of the missus holding her.


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Mar 30, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> I've just got a new camera  now all i have to do is learn how to use it :lol:


 

Hey Mark

A good camera makes a hell of a difference, especially when it comes to capturing any animals natural beauty, so for someone that is only learning how to use an SLR has shot some pretty damn fine close-ups. 

Is it a Canon or Nikon your using?

Love the first two...never been into striped jugles much, but that first pic has altered my thoughts. That b&w is going to turn out really nice, from what I've learnt...the less grey and more white the better (I'd say you've just about cracked it with that one), would love to see more pics when he/she gets older.

I had some Julattens, but not as good as your little guy Mark, but I've posted some pics to not only continue the post, but to also show and compare the difference, I've added a few of my b&g's on the next page too ...

These b&w's were shot with an SLR too, but you can see the grey that stayed with both the female and male even as they got older.

View attachment 85465


View attachment 85466


View attachment 85467


View attachment 85469


View attachment 85473


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Mar 30, 2009)

This is my stone/krauss boy, curtousy of The Devil. Feel privledged with this guy too, cause his never attempted to bite (as he knocks on wood )

View attachment 85474


View attachment 85475


View attachment 85476


View attachment 85477


And this is my krauss girl who is the male version of the devil himself :evil: No amount of handling in the world will ever calm this beeep down. The only reason I'm keeping her is to hopefully put her with the male (seen above) this year in the hope I get some babies that will retain her deep velvet black and his yellow...

View attachment 85478


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 30, 2009)

cheers Pandora Pythons, the camera is a Canon 1000D. i'm slowly getting the hang of it :lol:
nothing wrong with those Julattens ! funny thing with jungles is even average animals can through some screamers (not saying yours are average- cause they are not) 
nice black & golds ! they should produce some crackers 

this pic (taken last night) is my Russell Grant line male - 7 this season. he is the father of the tri striped animals


----------



## Colin (Mar 30, 2009)

akarsha said:


> Herpkeeper those are absolutely gorgeous, especially the first one. I love the pale yellow.
> 
> I'll try getting some pics of my partners jungle to post here, he's a little darling.



getting some really hot young ones


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 30, 2009)

Colin said:


> getting some really hot young ones


 
hi Colin, when am i going to get offered one of yours at mate's rates ??? :lol:


----------



## Colin (Mar 30, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> hi Colin, when am i going to get offered one of yours at mate's rates ??? :lol:




when do you want one?


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 30, 2009)

YESTERDAY ! LOL
wanna trade this one ?

shall we do it in private  :lol: :shock:


----------



## Colin (Mar 30, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> YESTERDAY ! LOL
> wanna trade this one ?
> :




what do you have in fluro yellow banding? I'll have a look for you mark. there's a few nice ones amongst them. 
SXR lines? or do you prefer krauss line?


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 30, 2009)

Phew, for a second there i thought you where going to do it in public LOL


----------



## Colin (Mar 30, 2009)

and why would that be a problem? might get some more offers of sexual favours  for my jungles :lol: 

problem is.. I have more sexual favours cuming in that you can poke a hard stick at.. and all for free and for the love of it.. most even offer to pay me.. just for the priveldge.. but I'll consider all offers on their merits 

and NO thanks mark.. dont start any of this funny business ok.. 
and keep your hands to yourself as well :lol:


----------



## mark83 (Mar 30, 2009)

Colin said:


> and why would that be a problem? might get some more offers of sexual favours  for my jungles :lol:
> 
> problem is.. I have more sexual favours cuming in that you can poke a hard stick at.. and all for free and for the love of it.. most even offer to pay me.. just for the priveldge.. but I'll consider all offers on their merits
> 
> ...


 

I didnt know sexual favours were an option. I'll keep it in mind when I'm after a pair next year.
I could've saved myself a stack of money over the last 10 years.


----------



## Colin (Mar 30, 2009)

mfreud said:


> I didnt know sexual favours were an option. I'll keep it in mind when I'm after a pair next year.
> I could've saved myself a stack of money over the last 10 years.




If thats your pic in your avatar :lol: dont even bother as a joke.. It wont be considered funny. 
your too maxwell smart like mate.. sorry :lol:


----------



## mark83 (Mar 30, 2009)

Colin said:


> If thats your pic in your avatar :lol: dont even bother as a joke.. It wont be considered funny.
> your too maxwell smart like mate.. sorry :lol:


 

:cry:. I guess I better start saving.


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 30, 2009)

you better tell me who these blokes are so i can put them on my "ignore" list :evil:

& you call us Queenslander's strange ? 
we don't have gay mardi - gras up here you know !!! :shock: LOL

c'mon, more jungle pics :lol:

and before you hit me up about Rob & I kissing & making up, i wasn't the one who used the tongue ! :? :lol:


----------



## Colin (Mar 30, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> you better tell me who these blokes are so i can put them on my "ignore" list :evil:



put them on your speed dial more likely :lol:


----------



## SCam (Mar 30, 2009)

hahaha colin well my jungle shed like 2-3 weeks ago and i have been to lazy to post up some pic so i thought wot the hell and here they are.
yellow is slowly starting to come out 
1st is wot she looked like few weeks b4 the shed and others r from today

Cheers


----------



## Dave (Mar 30, 2009)

B & W jungle hatchie that I bought off ad a couple weeks ago.. Had a bit of trouble getting him feeding (was feeding good for ad) but he finally took it and seems to be ok now  Doesn't seem to be to bad handling. No bites yet only when I first got him


----------



## Colin (Mar 30, 2009)

ScrubbyCam said:


> hahaha colin well my jungle shed like 2-3 weeks ago and i have been to lazy to post up some pic so i thought wot the hell and here they are.
> yellow is slowly starting to come out
> 1st is wot she looked like few weeks b4 the shed and others r from today
> 
> Cheers




awesome scrubbycam. I actually have a few very similar in pattern and colouring up a nice yellow too. will get a few pics up soon.


----------



## SCam (Mar 30, 2009)

where the hell are those pics colin!!! lol


----------



## Kurto (Apr 1, 2009)

Couldn't let this thread drift to far........... Took these a minute ago while I was cleaning. Colour is a bit out, but not bad 4 a blackberry!


----------



## red-devil (Apr 1, 2009)

Heres my girl.

Before she shed





After she shed


----------



## brycehf (Apr 1, 2009)

Gorgeous Jungles guys and gals. Mine shed this morning and is looking great. First sunny day we get i will get a pic and post it.
Keep the pics coming as there are some stunning jungles on this thread.


----------



## lauren87 (Apr 1, 2009)

Thought I should add a picture of my two little ones...

first pic is my female, second is my male


----------



## Rep-Style (Apr 1, 2009)

nice symetry on the head red-devil but the lines broken


----------



## brycehf (Apr 7, 2009)

Some More of my girl Ophelia






and another


----------



## mukman (Apr 7, 2009)

my girl fluffy. shes going bronze on her top but u cant see it int the pic


----------



## jasontini (Apr 7, 2009)

Recent pics of my 2 jungles.
pic 1/2 : Elektra - female Tully jungle (by Roger lester 'jungle-freak')
pic 3 : BumbleBee - male Palm. jungle (by Rex Stock)


----------



## Perko (Apr 7, 2009)

its for sale


----------



## SCam (Apr 7, 2009)

jungle boy jst shed


----------



## SCam (Apr 7, 2009)

striped jungle


----------



## Magpie (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Kris (Apr 8, 2009)

This is one of my athertons. I've got a couple of girls for him this coming season.Sorry about the crappy photo.
Kris.


----------



## Pandora Pythons (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice Kris


----------



## brycehf (Apr 8, 2009)

Geez there are some nice jungles on this thread. Keep em coming


----------



## Kris (Apr 8, 2009)

Another one. I prefer the lighter Jungles, but she's ok.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 8, 2009)

Hot striped jungles Kris


----------



## Colin (Apr 8, 2009)

hatchie from clutch hatched xmas 2008. these SXR line jungles dont usually colour up well till about 6 months old.. 
but this guy's doing ok for 3 months old.


----------



## mark83 (Apr 8, 2009)

Colin said:


> hatchie from clutch hatched xmas 2008. these SXR line jungles dont usually colour up well till about 6 months old..
> but this guy's doing ok for 3 months old.


 

Thats awesome mate


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow Col 
what a ripper


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow Colin that ones gunna be a stunner if it already looks like that at 4-5 months old!


----------



## Perko (Apr 8, 2009)

Colin said:


> hatchie from clutch hatched xmas 2008. these SXR line jungles dont usually colour up well till about 6 months old..
> but this guy's doing ok for 3 months old.
> 
> 
> Well done Col, Hot looking jungle !!!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 8, 2009)

makes me want jungles.... soon I am gonna be a morelia lover :cry:


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 8, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> makes me want jungles.... soon I am gonna be a morelia lover :cry:


 
Cmon Ryan move over to the dark side.... 

:lol:


----------



## herpkeeper (Apr 8, 2009)

nice one Colin, that will be a cracker for sure !
is that my one ??? LOL


----------



## Colin (Apr 8, 2009)

thanks guys  yeah that ones not too shabby and can only improve..
a lot of them are about to shed so I dont have current pics.. 
but hopefully will have some after the weekend


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the pm Colin (cant reply?)...those jungles are incredible! Id sure like a few of them in my collection


----------



## TedBundy (Apr 8, 2009)

4th and 3rd piccies are beautiful


----------



## Kris (Apr 8, 2009)

Another Atherton Carpet. 18 odd months old now . Nice little bloke and my only Banded one.


----------



## Pike01 (Apr 8, 2009)

Probably seen these before, but for those who haven't.


----------



## Pike01 (Apr 8, 2009)

A couple more


----------



## Colin (Apr 9, 2009)

heres another couple of 3 month old hatchies from a different clutch SXR line.


----------



## Kurto (Apr 9, 2009)

looking good mate, The head pattern on that first one is awesome!!


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 9, 2009)

Those couple of 3month olds are starting to colour up nicely,Colin.they will only get better with age.With your experince with Jungles do most start to get their colours at around 6 months,or longer.Can you usually tell what a hatchie only a few weeks old, or a month old, will turn out like.


----------



## Kurto (Apr 9, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> Those couple of 3month olds are starting to colour up nicely,Colin.they will only get better with age.With your experince with Jungles do most start to get their colours at around 6 months,or longer.Can you usually tell what a hatchie only a few weeks old, or a month old, will turn out like.



I know this was directed at colin, but I have a male that, at a year old was shaping up to be spectacular, but a year later had dulled right out and lost all his colour. But on the other hand I have a female that is 3 yrs old and is still gaining yellow and surprises the hell out of me with each and every shed.

Having said all that generally you can get a good impression on what they are going to turn out like after the 3rd to 4th shed.


----------



## Smokey (Apr 9, 2009)

*Jungles*

what month do you guys start cooling your jungles to breed them ?


----------



## herpkeeper (Apr 9, 2009)

Kurto, you can pick a fugly duckling as a hatchie, you can't pic a screamer as some average animals turn out spectacular, as someone else said, jungles are a bit of a lucky dip, although genetics do play a role in their make-up - hotter the adults the more chance the offspring will follow suit, although this is not always the case as some screamers can produce a few "average" animals..........
cheers HK.


----------



## herpkeeper (Apr 9, 2009)

Kurto, this animal is a prime example of what i am on about. At 15 months of age it showed a little bit of promise - by 2 years of age it turned into one of the hottest low land jungles in the hobby. 
cheers HK.


----------



## rash (Apr 9, 2009)

Herpkeeper! That jungle is awesome! Lemon yellow and solid black


----------



## herpkeeper (Apr 9, 2009)

rash said:


> Herpkeeper! That jungle is awesome! Lemon yellow and solid black


 

cheers mate, that is a recent pic. she will be 4 this season and she is only just starting to go a bit paler now. at 2 to 3 years, i used to get accused of photo shopping her LOL as she was totally fluro yellow, but i remember who those people are and they can shop elsewhere


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanx Kurto,basically i was asking any1 that has keeped or breed jungles,that one herpkeeper is magnificent,thats truely a amazing Jungle.


----------



## Kris (Apr 9, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> Kurto, this animal is a prime example of what i am on about. At 15 months of age it showed a little bit of promise - by 2 years of age it turned into one of the hottest low land jungles in the hobby.
> cheers HK.



Nice looking animal.
Looks like the hide is photoshopped. Surely it isn't that dark in real life .


----------



## herpkeeper (Apr 9, 2009)

Kris said:


> Nice looking animal.
> Looks like the hide is photoshopped. Surely it isn't that dark in real life .


 

LOL sorry to disappoint you mate but no ! i use black plastic cat litter trays in the cool end of the enclosure's with a entry way cut into them & yes they are that black LOL ask anyone who has seen my animals in the flesh, photos don't do them justice  and i have no need to photo shop them, they are the real deal :lol:
cheers HK.


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 9, 2009)

hi Kris, i can vouch for Herpkeeper's jungles, they are some of the BEST example's of jungle carpets in the country. as stated, photos don't do them justice. And unlike some of the jungles being advertised as the (real what ever) Herpkeepers are.
Browns


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 9, 2009)

Heres a Tri Stripe jungle hatchling that Mark bred .
His jungles speak for themselves .
They are really something special ,


----------



## kupper (Apr 9, 2009)

that is awesome


----------



## SCam (Apr 9, 2009)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Heres a Tri Stripe jungle hatchling that Mark bred .
> His jungles speak for themselves .
> They are really something special ,


 love the tri stripes!! they r my fav jungle


----------



## gozz (Apr 9, 2009)

Mark you have some hot lines mate , Cant wait to see the future in
jungles cheers Trent


----------



## herpkeeper (Apr 9, 2009)

thanks Trent, that'll get you up the front of the queue for sure LOL 
yes there are some awsome animals out there these days ( too many lines to mention) 
here's one of my hold backs from last season


----------



## Southside Morelia (Apr 9, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> thanks Trent, that'll get you up the front of the queue for sure LOL
> yes there are some awsome animals out there these days ( too many lines to mention)
> here's one of my hold backs from last season



The stripes not even straight.... 

Awesome animals mate...you've done a mad job with your selective breeding!!!!!!

Love the head pattern on that one Rog.


----------



## ad (Apr 10, 2009)

This little Julatten shed and has turned out very nice, she has a neat pattern 

Very nice stripeys, HK - best Ive seen.
Cheers
Adam


----------



## marty (Apr 10, 2009)

love jungles. 
got mine from roger lester. i'm very happy with them. the yellow is unbelievable (pic gives them no justice lol).

i had difficulty deciding what hatchies to hold back this year


----------



## Maree (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow! Excellent colour and pattern......Got anymore pics?

Maree





pike1 said:


> A couple more


----------



## fine_jungles (Apr 11, 2009)

*Jungles*

Stunning animals HerpKeeper.


----------



## Macalpine (Apr 11, 2009)

Have you all found jungles to be particularly aggressive?


----------



## gozz (Apr 11, 2009)

Macalpine said:


> Have you all found jungles to be particularly aggressive?


 No ,but the most stunning lowland ones are firery which i quite like 
cheers


----------



## Choco (Apr 14, 2009)

I've been waiting for the weather to clear up to get some updated photos of mine.

Pike 1 they're wicked. If you breed them I want one!!!!!


----------



## candycaine (Apr 15, 2009)

here's my 2 cape york jungles.


they are stunning to me cause there cape york's I just love them so much.

female I am waiting for from Brett Zaccar 
View attachment 87294


male is a b&w stiped cape york that I got from Jason Lenz.
View attachment 87295


View attachment 87296


----------



## Colin (Apr 20, 2009)

here's some of my jungles  I dont keep those brown on brown type animals..
apollo x athena hatchies at 3.5 months old


----------



## ntvnm (Apr 20, 2009)

you got some fierce jungles herpkeeper and colin!


----------



## mark83 (Apr 20, 2009)

they are the best ive seen colin


----------



## Colin (Apr 20, 2009)

mfreud said:


> they are the best ive seen colin



thanks for your comment and encouragement mark.


----------



## fine_jungles (Apr 22, 2009)

*Jungles*

Some hatchies iv bred , a 9 yr old female and a Possible Axanthic...


----------



## Dave (Apr 22, 2009)

Jullaten


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey FJ 
those adult jungles rock
whats the back ground on that pair,
Dave you must be rapped with that one 
jungles rule lol
cheers
Roger


----------



## Smokey (Apr 22, 2009)

*Jungles*

love Jullatens


----------



## Smokey (Apr 22, 2009)

....


----------



## fine_jungles (Apr 23, 2009)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Hey FJ
> those adult jungles rock
> whats the back ground on that pair,
> Dave you must be rapped with that one
> ...


Hey Roger

They are all pure palmerston local jungles ,my family have kept this lines for a while.
agreed jungles rule lol


Cheers Fj


----------



## Kris (Apr 24, 2009)

Just to keep this thread ticking over, here is another Jungle. It's the product of an Atherton over a black n gold.
Cheers,

Kris.


----------



## bkevo (Apr 25, 2009)

here is my one of my 14 month old females


----------



## Colin (Apr 28, 2009)

bkevo said:


> here is my one of my 14 month old females



very HOT looking female you have there.. SXR line?


----------



## jdonly1 (Apr 28, 2009)

bkevo said:


> here is my one of my 14 month old females


Great looking female


----------



## bkevo (Apr 28, 2009)

if you were refering to my female. no its not SXR. she is un real the photo does her no justice


----------



## bkevo (Apr 28, 2009)

if you were refering to my female. no it not SXR line. but shes a craker


----------



## bkevo (Apr 28, 2009)

sorry i typed my comment and it didnt post it, so i tryd typing again n yeah my appologies


----------



## Colin (Apr 29, 2009)

bkevo said:


> if you were refering to my female. no its not SXR. she is un real the photo does her no justice



yeah I was.. looks similar to SXR animal though.. she's a beautiful jungle mate.. 

heres a couple more... 
black male x sinestra hatchies


----------



## jdonly1 (Apr 29, 2009)

All these grat looking jungles make me want one:cry:


----------



## Kris (May 4, 2009)

Put these two together today. Fingers crossed he ain't gay.


----------



## Dave (May 4, 2009)

Very nice Kris


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (May 4, 2009)

My Jungle is a bit older now, so heres a fresh picture.


----------



## serpenttongue (May 4, 2009)

Some bad pics of some nice Jungles.


----------



## mysnakesau (May 4, 2009)

There are some gorgeous pythons here. Another month or two and I will have my own contribution to add here  Can't wait for my babies to arrive.


----------



## SCam (May 4, 2009)

good luck kris 
shadows goin well ay jordan, nice
those b+w are awesome serpent!!!


----------



## Colin (May 5, 2009)

serpenttongue said:


> Some bad pics of some nice Jungles.



that the female julatten from the pair you got from me? 
I seem to recognise that head pattern 

and the male black and yellow jungle from the pair you got from me? 
hes going to have a nice yellow stripe and great side panels.

there both looking really good mate..


----------



## serpenttongue (May 5, 2009)

Colin said:


> that the female julatten from the pair you got from me?
> I seem to recognise that head pattern
> 
> and the male black and yellow jungle from the pair you got from me?
> ...


 
Yeah mate, both from you. Who else would i buy my jungles from??


----------



## gozz (May 5, 2009)

serpenttongue said:


> Yeah mate, both from you. Who else would i buy my jungles from??


Jungle freak maybe lol


----------



## Jungle_Freak (May 5, 2009)

Kris thats a very nice atherton type jungle ,
good luck with that pairing this season

cheers 
Roger


----------



## herpkeeper (May 5, 2009)

this stunning little low land jungle came from Roger (jungle_freak)


----------



## Colin (May 6, 2009)

thats a great looking jungle mark and roger


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (May 6, 2009)

jdonly1 said:


> All these grat looking jungles make me want one:cry:


 Hehe, they're awesome, lots of personality


----------



## Jungle_Freak (May 6, 2009)

Hi Mark
That jungle girl is looking better and better ,
good luck with her .

cheers
Roger


----------



## herpkeeper (May 6, 2009)

cheers Colin

Roger, they are turning out to be a pair of crackers - very happy with the way they are comming along


----------



## Schlumpe (May 6, 2009)

One of my Jungles now about 1 year old.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (May 6, 2009)

Thats a ripper jungle Schlumpe


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 6, 2009)

Oohh, i can add one to this thread


----------



## MatE (May 6, 2009)

Thats a noice jungle GSXR boy.I know you want a black and white one as the background should have been black and gold lol.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 6, 2009)

MatE said:


> Thats a noice jungle GSXR boy.I know you want a black and white one as the background should have been black and gold lol.


 
Cheers mate thanks. 
Ha ha!  One day.....


----------



## ad (May 6, 2009)

Just had to put up a pic of this little female, 
I will have siblings for sale very soon, might even sell this one,
Cheers
Adam


----------



## gozz (May 6, 2009)

ya teaser lol


----------



## tomcat88 (May 6, 2009)

*few updated pics*

1. male atherton jungle python juvie - starting to get some length is a lot longer than he looks (pushing 3.5 feet at around 14 months). still a but flighty when handled which makes me nervous sometime lol but is getting there. Both brother and sister are readily eating large adult mice, weaner rats and also chicken necks. 

2. female atherton jungle python juvie - sibling to the 1st python. this one was a real handful at the start but has really settled down in the last couple of months with limited handling (only once or twice a fortnight for cleaning purposes). I really like the clean banding of her "side panels" and her full dorsal stripe, this is probably the 1st picture ive taken of her that does her any justice. 

3. My montgomery line girl is around 17 months now and is starting to fill out and colour up nicely. she is a tad over 4 foot and her colours are coming out more every shed. she is also less than a week off shedding and is still fairly bright gold/yellow. keeping her on one large weaner rats every 10 - 14 days and is growing nicely

4. Stone line jungle male 18 months old and is also just over 4 foot. I'm not sure if this is the average length for lowland jungle python at this age as i've been led to believe that they max out at around 6 foot some less.... never misses a feed and is on a large weaner rat every 10 - 14 days aswell. depending on how he goes over winter he may be suitable for breeding with next year if i can find a suitable partner and finally have a crack at breeding

cheers, tom


----------



## dansocks (May 6, 2009)




----------



## melgalea (May 6, 2009)

ad said:


> Just had to put up a pic of this little female,
> I will have siblings for sale very soon, might even sell this one,
> Cheers
> Adam



adam is that the one i tried to steal monday?? if it is......man its even better in the flesh. photo does it no justice at all.


----------



## arbok (May 6, 2009)

this is herpkeepers fluro banded female, he keeps getting accused its photoshoped, so heres a video ,

hottest b/g jungle around imo!

[video=youtube;Qo4eO73m6p8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qo4eO73m6p8&feature=channel_page[/video]


----------



## herpkeeper (May 6, 2009)

cheers Arbok 
here's one of 07' hold back's out in the sun 
some hot animals on this thread........................


----------



## -Matt- (May 6, 2009)

Stunning jungle Herpkeeper, looks like shes a friendly one too


----------



## Jungle_Freak (May 6, 2009)

Definately the hottest jungle around Mark
Congrats


----------



## jdonly1 (May 6, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> Stunning jungle Herpkeeper, looks like shes a friendly one too


lol,i thought that to:lol:


----------



## herpkeeper (May 6, 2009)

cheers guys.
cant wait to see what she produces this season.


----------



## arbok (May 6, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> cheers guys.
> cant wait to see what she produces this season.


 
no doubt going to be some hot hot offspring!

lol remember the treacherous effort that went into uploading the video when you get hatchies from her mark


----------



## Colin (May 7, 2009)

ad said:


> Just had to put up a pic of this little female,
> I will have siblings for sale very soon, might even sell this one,
> Cheers
> Adam



oooooh nice mate  very very nice pattern.. I love her  



herpkeeper said:


> cheers guys.
> cant wait to see what she produces this season.



thats a great looking jungle mark  should produce some stunners

heres one (posted previously) of my SXR venus line (drac) that I might put over athena (SXR venus line) this season.


----------



## Camo (May 7, 2009)

Very nice Colin.


----------



## ntvnm (May 7, 2009)

amazing jungles every1.. herpkeeper tht jungle is a stunner!!!


----------



## gozz (May 7, 2009)

heres a couple of siblings from the nice one ad posted
cheers first is the male second female


----------



## SCam (May 8, 2009)

some b4 and after piccies
i took these jst now and its pretty dark making her look dull and givin her no justice atall
first 1 takin night i got her and the rest wer takin today.. so bout 3 months diff.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (May 8, 2009)

Some spectacular jungles guy heres some i produced in the past


----------



## herpkeeper (May 8, 2009)

Roger they are all beautiful, but that second animal is totally AWSOME !!! i want it LOL


----------



## ad (May 8, 2009)

First Class Roger, some amazing jungles there,
Cheers
Adam


----------



## gozz (May 8, 2009)

Hot jungles on this thread . Roger stunning as always
mate well done


----------



## Kersten (May 8, 2009)

I know it's not the done thing anymore to say this about an animal that's not strikingly different pattern/melanin wise but that second jungle is gorgeous.


----------



## Dave (May 8, 2009)

Hot jungles Jungle_Freak


----------



## Australis (May 8, 2009)

ad said:


> Just had to put up a pic of this little female,



That ones a keeper.


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (May 8, 2009)

ad said:


> Just had to put up a pic of this little female,
> I will have siblings for sale very soon, might even sell this one,
> Cheers
> Adam



Have I told you how much I love you lately, Adam? 

:lol: she's a stunner mate. keep me well informed eh............


----------



## ad (May 8, 2009)

hehe thanks for the comments on that girl, I thought she snuck under the radar a bit there, or nobody liked her 
I see Gozz has posted up some pics of her siblings, 
I will have some more for sale soon from that clutch,
Cheers
Adam.


----------



## Selene (May 8, 2009)

how do you tell the difference between an atherton and a palmerston jungle?


----------



## Colin (May 11, 2009)

ad said:


> or nobody liked her



 "nobody liked her" :lol: anybody that didn't like her has no taste in jungles at all.. 
She's an absolute ripper with a stunning pattern thats for sure.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (May 11, 2009)

Hey Ad 
I must have missed that post so i went back to see what i missed out on.
Mate that stripey jungle has incredibale potential , awesome pattern.
And to all the other jungle owners who posted i say congrats on there jungle addiction .
ha ha
cheers 
Roger


----------



## buck (May 11, 2009)

I picked this hatchling up at the expo from Fishead. She has only had two sheds.


----------



## bkevo (May 11, 2009)

this thread has just set my standard of amazing jungles. awesome


----------



## herpkeeper (May 11, 2009)

as a few people have said, the future looks very promising indeed 
well done everyone, there have been some absolutely stunning animals posted
keep em' comming - recent pics - post slough ect: doesn't matter if you've posted them before
i'm sure most of us will never get sick of looking at them


----------



## arbok (May 11, 2009)

why not!


----------



## arbok (May 11, 2009)

first photo wasnt taken by me... lol im pretty shocking with the camera to be honest.


----------



## buck (May 13, 2009)

My 2yr old Stone line girl bred by Fishead


----------



## Tojo (May 13, 2009)

Here is a Krauss Palmerstone girl I am breeding with this season.The second one will be ready next year and is colouring up nicely.Very nice jungles everyone!


----------



## gozz (May 13, 2009)

heres one


----------



## buck (May 13, 2009)

My 2yr old Stone line boy bred by Fishead


----------



## Colin (May 13, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> Roger they are all beautiful, but that second animal is totally AWSOME !!! i want it LOL



I want that one too and I saw it first :lol: 
some ripper jungles as always Roger. 

how could anyone not LOVE jungles?



some more rippers this page too.. awesome stuff.
nice solid black on that one gozz.. very nice mate


----------



## oreo1 (May 14, 2009)

wow love all your animals! totally agree no such thing as ugly python!


----------



## oreo1 (May 14, 2009)

awsome animals out there!! am soo jealous of all you jungle owners:|



Tojo said:


> Here is a Krauss Palmerstone girl I am breeding with this season.The second one will be ready next year and is colouring up nicely.Very nice jungles everyone!



lo!! i hope its a male jungle your gonna breed her with


----------



## Jungle_Freak (May 14, 2009)

So many quality jungles guys 
Congrats to owners and the breeders ,
cheers
Roger
here 2 females of mine
My Kraus line female 





My Devil female that will clutch this season


----------



## herpkeeper (May 14, 2009)

Roger, they are both stunners, but that 1st one is a total SCREAMER ! 
i dare say there are going to be some awesome hatchies getting around after this season


----------



## Jungle_Freak (May 14, 2009)

Cheers Mark
yes each season the jungles get better and better IMO
with so many breeders fine tuning jungles
the sky is the limit for this beautiful species 
good luck to all this breeding season.
cheers
Roger


----------



## Colin (May 14, 2009)

I agree with mark, both of those jungles are rippers Roger. 
I especially like the krauss female too. you breeding that girl
this season mate? the devil girl has a great head pattern.

here are two new B&W julatten additions of mine from tremain. 
J-Girl and her brother  gotta love that upside down J on her 
head and his crazy Y head pattern. If I can get these and a few 
others settled in I'm hoping to breed them this season with some luck.

this is one of tremain's pics but I'm sure he wont mind.


----------



## mark83 (May 14, 2009)

Nice Colin. I hope they breed for you. J Girl is awesome


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (May 14, 2009)

Looking brilliant everybody!!

Got bored, so here. My B&G male, enjoy!!


----------



## Colin (May 14, 2009)

thats a nice looking jungle rainbow__serpent. 
nice colour and good stripe too.



mfreud said:


> Nice Colin. I hope they breed for you. J Girl is awesome



thanks mark. Im hoping they settle for me and breed too :lol:
here's another one of tremain's great pics I found of her when 
she was little. I love that head pattern 

J-Girl


----------



## ravan (May 14, 2009)

oh wow, shes outrageous!
cute pattern on her head too, looks like a backwards question mark


----------



## Perko (May 14, 2009)

Some unreal jungles getting about.

Colin, love that pure white tail on J girl.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (May 14, 2009)

Colin
Yes my kraus female will clutch this coming season , 
ill be breeding my kraus male to her , hes much cleaner and nicer than her .

So Colin you ended up with that pair from Tremain,
you lucky son of a gun, amazing pair.
cheers
Roger


----------



## gozz (May 14, 2009)

Very nice colin , Roger will be interesting to 
see what the devil girl throws, Herpkeeper
what are you pairing up this season cheers


----------



## Colin (May 14, 2009)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Colin, Yes my kraus female will clutch this coming season.
> ill be breeding my kraus male to her , hes much cleaner and nicer than her .
> 
> So Colin you ended up with that pair from Tremain, you lucky son of a gun, amazing pair.
> cheers Roger



I'll be interested to have a look at those krauss hatchies Roger.
they should be awesome.

yes mate  thanks to tremain.
and just a few others as well


----------



## Colin (May 14, 2009)

one of the other breeding females

pic by tremain


----------



## benk01 (May 14, 2009)

heres my little guy,3months 3 weeks..


----------



## -Matt- (May 14, 2009)

benk01 said:


> heres my little guy,3months 3 weeks..


 

Those jungles are absolute screamers Colin! I hope they breed for you this season...Id love to have a pair in my collection


----------



## Colin (May 15, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> Those jungles are absolute screamers Colin! I hope they breed for you this season...Id love to have a pair in my collection



I hope they do too matt  if they do and your after a nice pair let me know. cheers


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (May 15, 2009)

Colin said:


> thats a nice looking jungle rainbow__serpent.
> nice colour and good stripe too.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thank you! His stripe is getting yellower and yellower every shed!

I love that little black and white one you have there, the white tail is awesome


----------



## Colin (May 15, 2009)

rainbow__serpent said:


> Thank you! His stripe is getting yellower and yellower every shed! I love that little black and white one you have there, the white tail is awesome



thanks. that pic (of tremains) was when she was young, but shes grown up a bit now as can be seen in the pic (of tremains) on page 25 post #366 She's lost most of the white and its turned grey as they do when they age, but still looked awesome last night when I had her out  hopefully though she will breed (with luck) some really nice white hatchies this coming season


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 15, 2009)

Colin said:


> hopefully though she will breed (with luck) some really nice white hatchies this coming season


 
And hopefully i will have some money for them too!


----------



## -Matt- (May 15, 2009)

Colin said:


> I hope they do too matt  if they do and your after a nice pair let me know. cheers


 
Well if they do breed for you definety put my name at the top of the list! Im keen as mustard haha


----------



## herpkeeper (May 16, 2009)

Good luck with the black & whites this season Colin, they are beautiful animals 
here's a couple that i got from Tremain last season
a hot little black & gold off Roger (jungle_freak)
& one of my striped Palmerston's


----------



## steelvan (May 16, 2009)

got my little guy on anzac day


----------



## buck (May 16, 2009)

How is he going Mel? Looks like he may be coming up for a shed?


----------



## Vixen (May 16, 2009)

Jungle_Freak said:


> My Kraus line female


 

A - MAZING animal, can't wait for a hatchy.


----------



## herpkeeper (May 16, 2009)

hey jump in line sister LOL


----------



## Vixen (May 16, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> hey jump in line sister LOL


 
I was on the list since last season, jump in line brother. :lol: We can share don't worry.


----------



## arbok (May 17, 2009)

bump i wanna see more jungles !!!


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (May 17, 2009)

Picked up this little Krauss male a few weeks ago, has a nice pattern and the parents are hot so fingers and toes crossed he will be ok in a few years...

View attachment 91100


----------



## kronyk (May 18, 2009)

Hey guys
This is the thread that helped me decide on getting a jungle so here she is!! I hope she ends up looking as beautiful as many of the other jungles in this thread.

Does anyone know if a certain region e.g. tully, atherton is associated with the real bright yellow you can see on some jungles? Or if the region has any influence on the snake's temperament. 

So far Karma has not been too bad she has bitten me a few times but on the whole generally she is pretty good when hendled and just likes to explore a bit. 

Also with misting...does it seem to bother anyone else's python? 

Anyway I hope you guys like the pics :lol:


----------



## Colin (May 18, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> Good luck with the black & whites this season Colin, they are beautiful animals
> here's a couple that i got from Tremain last season
> a hot little black & gold off Roger (jungle_freak)
> & one of my striped Palmerston's



thanks mark. you've got some hot jungles there mate 
heres a black and white hatchie thats coming along well.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 21, 2009)

He's my little couple un named at present hunting together at night and then climbing away once they spotted me. Very cool to watch at night


----------



## 74save_snakes74 (May 21, 2009)

*jungle x diamond*

i just wanted to know what people think about breeding diamonds with jungles, also wanted to know which has to be the male and which the female thanks


----------



## Vixen (May 21, 2009)

74save_snakes74 said:


> i just wanted to know what people think about breeding diamonds with jungles, also wanted to know which has to be the male and which the female thanks


 
Highly frowned upon and illegal in some states. Why would you want to ruin a perfectly good Jungle and Diamond by breeding them to produce mutt hatchys.


----------



## Kris (May 21, 2009)

But Vixen, the seppos do it and they are the world leaders in awesomeness.


----------



## herpkeeper (May 21, 2009)

74save_snakes74 said:


> i just wanted to know what people think about breeding diamonds with jungles
> 
> 
> 
> you will end up with something like this  get the picture ?


----------



## Colin (May 22, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> you will end up with something like this  get the picture ?



pmsl :lol: so what exactly is that mark? looks like a melanistic hybrid x jag hybrid to me.. 
love that sprinkle pattern.

the BIG question is... does it handle well?


----------



## herpkeeper (May 22, 2009)

i thought it pretty well sums up ALL hybrids.............
as for the people that want to breed them................ take the sprinkles away and you'll see what they have for brains


----------



## KaaTom (May 22, 2009)

Here is an updated pics of PIP (Julatten) and my 2 new additions B&G Jungles Kovu & Rapta


----------



## herpkeeper (May 22, 2009)

head shot


----------



## dig3283 (May 22, 2009)

this is my jane having a feed the other day still bites but getting better


----------



## Vixen (May 22, 2009)

Took this gal outside yesterday, thought I should post some more photos.


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (May 22, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> head shot



Told you that one was crappy..... shoulda given it to me.....


----------



## herpkeeper (May 27, 2009)

a pic i took this morning


----------



## Christopher (May 27, 2009)

Thats awesome herpkeeper!


----------



## Vixen (May 27, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> a pic i took this morning


 
I think that little darling should have come to me. :lol: Looking good.


----------



## arbok (May 27, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> a pic i took this morning


 
stunning Mark, you have some of the nicest striped jungles around! 

id say nicest but im a bit bias towards your jungles


----------



## SCam (Jun 1, 2009)

im bringing this thread back to life
jungle just shed


----------



## trippz (Jun 1, 2009)

i love jungles!! thanks for bringin up the thread again..


----------



## Colin (Jun 3, 2009)

apollo and spiderwoman were into it last night and this morning.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 3, 2009)

Apollo is really something Col
hope they produce the goods for you mate ,
Roger


----------



## Colin (Jun 3, 2009)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Apollo is really something Col
> hope they produce the goods for you mate ,
> Roger



thanks Roger. he's always going to be a favourite of mine. 
great animal and still shows good colour for a 4.5 year old male.

Im sweating on him sorting out Spiderwoman this season.. 
and wont be taking any males out too early or without giving it any thought this year.. 
spiderwoman has grown so much since owning her and really looks the goods this year. fingers crossed


----------



## pythons73 (Jun 3, 2009)

If he doesnt sort her out Colin,you oughta send him or her my way,very stunning Jungles,being 4.5 years old that even more impressive...Best of luck with that pair...im sure they will produce outstanding Hatchies,if in fact they do mate...best of luck..


----------



## Vixen (Jun 3, 2009)

Shed the other week, no flash.


----------



## herpkeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

good luck with that pairing Colin 
looking good VixenBabe 
this guy shed last night


----------



## Vixen (Jun 3, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> good luck with that pairing Colin
> looking good VixenBabe
> this guy shed last night


 
Oh, oh, THAT'S the way. Just poop all over mine. :lol::lol: Stunning.


----------



## ssssmithy (Jun 3, 2009)

my striped pairing this season.....

havnt just shed like everyone elses, but still pretty good :lol:


----------



## Colin (Jun 3, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> Shed the other week, no flash.



Hot looking jungle vixen and looks pretty damn flash to me


----------



## herpkeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

i'll second that !


----------



## Colin (Jun 3, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> good luck with that pairing Colin
> looking good VixenBabe
> this guy shed last night



thanks mark. hes a stunner alright 
theres nothing better than jungles
and with some darwins and albinos, and a few pairs of gtp's
is my dream collection. yes I could have more and some hot and expensive other stuff..
But its jungles that rock my boat and Im very happy I decided on concentrating on this species


----------



## Colin (Jun 3, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> Oh, oh, THAT'S the way. Just poop all over mine. :lol::lol: Stunning.




awww you poor thing.. dry those tears.. blow your nose and dont let those bullys upset you


----------



## SCam (Jun 3, 2009)

Colin said:


> awww you poor thing.. dry those tears.. blow your nose and dont let those bullys upset you


 lol!!!


----------



## herpkeeper (Jun 8, 2009)

A pic i took this morning


----------



## arbok (Jun 8, 2009)

ripper mark, thoughs stripeys never get old  and im beginning to notice your not half bad with the camera


----------



## SCam (Jun 8, 2009)

tht jungle is amazing mark as always! great photography too!


----------



## SCam (Jun 15, 2009)

more pics!!!
not the best pics...


----------



## Colin (Jun 15, 2009)

spiderwoman has been mated about 5 times so far by apollo  good long matings too..
If she doesn't lay this season I will be very surprised.. 

apollo has also mated with aphrodite.
have 4 (so far) black and white females (including J-Girl) mated by black and white male so have fingers crossed there too.

spiderwoman head shot


----------



## mark83 (Jun 15, 2009)

awesome Colin. I hope Im still on your list. I'll take 20 if they look like her


----------



## Colin (Jun 15, 2009)

mfreud said:


> awesome Colin. I hope Im still on your list. I'll take 20 if they look like her



thanks mark. yes your on the list mate along with several others 
maybe I should call them some "new morph" and triple the price :lol: that seems to be the flavour of the month :lol:
RP high yellow banana jag spider morph


----------



## pythons73 (Jun 15, 2009)

Colin said:


> thanks mark. yes your on the list mate along with several others
> maybe I should call them some "new morph" and triple the price :lol: that seems to be the flavour of the month :lol:
> RP high yellow banana jag spider morph


 Why not Colin,nearly everyone else puts some different label on their snakes to make a few extra $$.By the way Spiderwoman is simply stunning,she will produce stunning babies just like herself,great stuff.


----------



## azn4114 (Jun 15, 2009)

its funny how nearly every pick of a jungle you see the jungle is in strike mode,there so cool..i might have to add one to my collection one day


----------



## arbok (Jun 15, 2009)

azn4114 said:


> its funny how nearly every pick of a jungle you see the jungle is in strike mode,there so cool..i might have to add one to my collection one day



starts with adding one... then you see Colin and Herpkeeper post up pictures of theres and it makes you buy more and more, i blame them for my current finacial position :lol::lol:


----------



## Colin (Jun 15, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> Why not Colin,nearly everyone else puts some different label on their snakes to make a few extra $$.By the way Spiderwoman is simply stunning,she will produce stunning babies just like herself,great stuff.



thanks yes she's a nice looking girl alright. If I can get her breeding this season with apollo I have a male that I've been saving from (the late) spider (spiderwomans brother) owned by mark sim x aphrodite (when simon stone owned aphrodite) that I'll try her with next year.


----------



## azn4114 (Jun 15, 2009)

arbok said:


> starts with adding one... then you see Colin and Herpkeeper post up pictures of theres and it makes you buy more and more, i blame them for my current finacial position :lol::lol:


 i dont blame you,they do have some stunners,i want spiderwomen!lol


----------



## Colin (Jun 15, 2009)

arbok said:


> starts with adding one... then you see Colin and Herpkeeper post up pictures of theres and it makes you buy more and more, i blame them for my current finacial position :lol::lol:



Dont blame me mate.. you haven't bought any from me.. yet  
but heres a couiple of holdbacks (not for sale) from last season at 3 months old.. 
they are colouring better every shed and I hope to have more like this or better this coming season 










pic taken by tremain of J-Girl when she was little.. 
I'm hoping she'll lay this coming season after seeing her mating on the w/e


----------



## Kurto (Jun 15, 2009)

Snap! Colin those are rippers mate! I think you'll be getting a call from me later this season!

(Post 666 !!!! :evil: )


----------



## arbok (Jun 15, 2009)

Colin said:


> Dont blame me mate.. you haven't bought any from me.. yet



ahah yeah im stuck drewling for now 

stunning B & W's! cant wait to see some of the offspring they produce


----------



## Colin (Jun 15, 2009)

Kurto said:


> Snap! Colin those are rippers mate! I think you'll be getting a call from me later this season!



thanks mate and no probs kurtis.. prior customers always get priority 



arbok said:


> ahah yeah im stuck drewling for now
> 
> stunning B & W's! cant wait to see some of the offspring they produce



yeah they are huh? all credit to tremain though.. hopefully I will produce a few nice ones this year from some of tremains hot breeders. I've seen 4 black and white females mating so far so have fingers crossed they will all lay for me.

theres a few pics of the black and whites in my profile album.


----------



## Choco (Jun 18, 2009)

My breeding pair for next winter. Female is SXR line (Spider X Aphrodite) male is from Roger Lester (not sure which parents). I hate trying to photograph jungles. You can never sem to get a good color representation. They always look lighter.


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 18, 2009)

these are awsome jungles! i have to have one!


----------



## ad (Jun 20, 2009)

Good luck with the breed this season Colin,
Here is a pic of one Im hanging onto, this lineage has not had the surface scratched as to some of the amazing patterns and traits that will be bred from the line in the future, 
Cheers
Adam


----------



## gozz (Jun 20, 2009)

ad said:


> Good luck with the breed this season Colin,
> Here is a pic of one Im hanging onto, this lineage has not had the surface scratched as to some of the amazing patterns and traits that will be bred from the line in the future,
> Cheers
> Adam


the future is bright and can only get better with selective breeding hot snake Adam
cheers Trent


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 20, 2009)

Cowley Beach bred by Rob (TrueBlue)
View attachment 94017


Palmerston bred by Mark (HerpKeeper)
View attachment 94020


----------



## herpkeeper (Jun 20, 2009)

Kelly, that's turning out to be a little cracker, so yellow for it's age 
cheers Mark


----------



## c moore (Jun 20, 2009)

One of Roger's a Palmerston & Cowley Beach bred by Rob


----------



## Brent (Jun 20, 2009)

*Jungles Taking Quail!*

My 18 month old Jungles I bred ;taking Quail -
1 week old Quail they like them!


----------



## Vixen (Jun 20, 2009)

c moore said:


> One of Roger's a Palmerston & Cowley Beach bred by Rob



Lovely Palmerston, where'd you get him?

And Gecko same to you, Mark's animals are stunners very annoyed I had to miss out last season. :x


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jun 29, 2009)

These fellas aren't mine, they're Scrubbycam's, but I edited them.
All credits go to Scrubbycam copyright.


----------



## Tojo (Jun 29, 2009)

Good to see this thread is still going strong! One of my yearling males!Jungles rock!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jun 29, 2009)

Very hot Tojo! Love his patterns


----------



## SCam (Jun 29, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> These fellas aren't mine, they're Scrubbycam's, but I edited them.
> All credits go to Scrubbycam copyright.


 cheers for tht Jordo!! they look mad


Tojo said:


> Good to see this thread is still going strong! One of my yearling males!Jungles rock!


 and yes Tojo.. Jungles are by far the best morelia i reckon!!


----------



## SCam (Jun 29, 2009)

ScrubbyCam said:


> cheers for tht Jordo!! they look mad
> 
> and yes Tojo.. Jungles are by far the best morelia i reckon!!


 should say morelia spilota


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jun 29, 2009)

ScrubbyCam said:


> should say morelia spilota


 Best morelia is tyed between Scrubbies Jungles and Bredlis


----------



## Colin (Jun 29, 2009)

ScrubbyCam said:


> cheers for tht Jordo!! they look mad
> 
> Jungles are by far the best morelia i reckon!!




cant argue with that.. jungles, darwins, gtp's are my favorite morelia and also my favourite three aussie python species.


----------



## Kurto (Jun 29, 2009)

Fresh shed krauss female


----------



## Colin (Jul 2, 2009)

J-Girl - Black & White Julatten Jungle


----------



## Dave (Jul 2, 2009)

Damn that's hot Colin, I hope mine turns out that nice :lol:


----------



## pythons73 (Jul 2, 2009)

I dont really like the B-W jungles compared to the yellow-black,but that one Colin certaintly changed my mind,a very nice speciemen.


----------



## Colin (Jul 2, 2009)

Dave said:


> Damn that's hot Colin, I hope mine turns out that nice :lol:



thats an old pic of her by tremain. Shes a lot older than that now, has bred and her white is more a light grey.. 
but shes still awesome.. hopefully she will lay a clutch for meand has been mating quite a bit.. 



pythons73 said:


> I dont really like the B-W jungles compared to the yellow-black,but that one Colin certaintly changed my mind,a very nice speciemen.



heres a black and yellow then...


----------



## pythons73 (Jul 2, 2009)

That is just outstanding Colin,what age is he-she.You certaintly produce alot of stunners,i shall be looking for a nice female this season,so i will keep you in mind...


----------



## Colin (Jul 2, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> That is just outstanding Colin,what age is he-she.You certaintly produce alot of stunners,i shall be looking for a nice female this season,so i will keep you in mind...



thanks. thats apollo son of my female aphrodite at 11 months old. Hes now about? 4.5 yrs old I think and still looks hot. 
this pic was taken last year and hes pretty much the same..






and some of his daughters (holdbacks) that hatched late December 2008 (pics taken at 3.5 months old)
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...04/dsc01892-apollo-x-athena-hatchie-12906.jpg

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...04/dsc01877-apollo-x-athena-hatchie-12901.jpg


----------



## gozz (Jul 2, 2009)

An introducing the spack man, the spack man yea


----------



## SCam (Jul 2, 2009)

Colin said:


> J-Girl - Black & White Julatten Jungle


 tht J-Girl looks amazing!!


gozz said:


> An introducing the spack man, the spack man yea


 tht third pic looks awesome!! all these jungles are amazing every1! in for a great future for jungles!!


----------



## Kurto (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey Gozz, the stripe on the spack man is nuts! I'm slowly starting to turn in favor of these damn black and whites I see so much of!

Heres a pic from last night...


----------



## Colin (Jul 3, 2009)

Gozz.. that striped jungle is HOT mate


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jul 3, 2009)

Some recent jungle pics, not the biggest fellow, but his colours just get brighter and brighter! I got him on the 1st of Feb, I think he was about 1 month old.


----------



## gozz (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words guys there are some nice stuff getting around cheers


----------



## MatE (Jul 3, 2009)

The Spack man lol,does he just go Spack when you pick him up lol,very nice Gozz.


----------



## bkevo (Jul 4, 2009)

i took this today. thought id share


----------



## SCam (Jul 4, 2009)

very nice bkevo


----------



## Simmo (Jul 7, 2009)

Photo of male jungle I got off Roger in 2007


----------



## Colin (Jul 8, 2009)

spiderwoman SXR line


----------



## Kurto (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow, what more can I say. She is stunning!


----------



## Colin (Jul 8, 2009)

thanks kurto. those are some older pics taken by mark sim when he owned her but she's still a hot looking girl and Im sweating on her breeding this season. when I looked through sone old emails from mark about her and found this interesting.


> She is Spidermans sister, produced by SXR line snakes , bred by a guy called Gavin who runs Scales and Tails. The SXR jungles that produced Spiderman and Spiderwoman came from SXR out of Aphrodite and Cirrus.



So my female aphrodite is actually spiderwoman and the (late) spider males grandmother. Aphrodite is apollos mum so an apollo (SXR aphrodite line) x spiderwoman (SXR aphrodite line) clutch may have a good chance of having a few RP type spiderlings  with some luck.. I have also put apollo and a male (from spider x aphrodite) across aphrodite this season.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jul 8, 2009)

Very nice everyone. 

My male has just shed, but my beloved camera is at my Dad's house, so no photos yet, but imagine jet black with really bright lemon yellow and a single stripe down the back


----------



## gozz (Jul 8, 2009)

Very nice Colin and everyone else cheers


----------



## mark83 (Jul 8, 2009)

she is the best so far Colin. Good luck.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jul 8, 2009)

Colin said:


> So my female aphrodite is actually spiderwoman and the (late) spider males grandmother. Aphrodite is apollos mum so an apollo (SXR aphrodite line) x spiderwoman (SXR aphrodite line) clutch may have a good chance of having a few RP type spiderlings  with some luck.. I have also put apollo and a male (from spider x aphrodite) across aphrodite this season.


That sounds complicated:?


----------



## pythons73 (Jul 8, 2009)

Very nice indeed Colin,im glad you understand all the information about the email.I have a few question i would like to ask,whats the oldest Jungle you have,how are the colours on him-her,have you had any hatchies straight from the egg that you could tell would turn into a stunner,awesome Jungles everyone,keep them coming.


----------



## Colin (Jul 8, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> Very nice indeed Colin,im glad you understand all the information about the email.I have a few question i would like to ask,whats the oldest Jungle you have,how are the colours on him-her,have you had any hatchies straight from the egg that you could tell would turn into a stunner,awesome Jungles everyone,keep them coming.



I think you also Private Messaged me the same questions and I sent you back an answer by pm. cheers


----------



## BenReyn (Jul 8, 2009)

33 Pages!
This is a fantastic thread! I'm loving the diversity being shown
Hopefully more people will add to it!


----------



## Miffy (Jul 8, 2009)

One of my 2, both look almost the same. Will be breeding them. SXR line fbreed by Matt Bonnett.


Picture of Mum and Dad too


----------



## bkevo (Jul 8, 2009)

very nice...


----------



## Colin (Jul 9, 2009)

2 holdback female hatchies from apollo (SXR aphrodite line) x athena (SXR venus line)


----------



## SCam (Jul 9, 2009)

very nice Colin!


----------



## Brent (Jul 9, 2009)

*Jungle-18 months-Female-and Male -striped*

Jungles I breed 18 months old.


----------



## Kris (Jul 10, 2009)

A disgusting looking Atherton. I can understand why some hate them, they look terrible.


----------



## MatE (Jul 10, 2009)

Kris said:


> A disgusting looking Atherton. I can understand why some hate them, they look terrible.


Yep disgusting is one word lol.


----------



## Colin (Jul 11, 2009)

Black & White female Im hoping will lay soon


----------



## Dave (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice colin, going to post a few photos of a female julatten I got off ad that has a stripe going when she sheds


----------



## gozz (Jul 11, 2009)

Kris said:


> A disgusting looking Atherton. I can understand why some hate them, they look terrible.


 That is one ugly mofo Kris lol


----------



## gozz (Jul 11, 2009)

This girl will be ready next season she getting better
every shed cheers ps this is exactly how she looks


----------



## gozz (Jul 11, 2009)

Brent said:


> Jungles I breed 18 months old.


any pics of this years hatchies cheers


----------



## Kris (Jul 11, 2009)

gozz said:


> That is one ugly mofo Kris lol



You're telling me Gozz. I can fully understand how some dislike the paler atherton types and try to make them out to be "mongrel" mix breeds.....oh interNUT experts....

Pike1 is the founder of this line, a few on here have a few of his animals and they are so different to everything else out there. They grow to about 7 foot and are pretty placid and make great display animals in large enclosures.

Ad, those B/W's you've thrown photos up of are stunning. I can't wait to see what you produce down the track.

Kris.


----------



## Colin (Jul 11, 2009)

gozz said:


> This girl will be ready next season she getting better
> every shed cheers ps this is exactly how she looks




very nice gozz


----------



## gozz (Jul 11, 2009)

Kris said:


> You're telling me Gozz. I can fully understand how some dislike the paler atherton types and try to make them out to be "mongrel" mix breeds.....oh interNUT experts....
> 
> Pike1 is the founder of this line, a few on here have a few of his animals and they are so different to everything else out there. They grow to about 7 foot and are pretty placid and make great display animals in large enclosures.
> 
> ...


Yes i think i have seen the parents of yours at pikes place cheers


----------



## gecko-mad (Jul 11, 2009)

awesome!!!!! i love da tiger jungles


----------



## herpkeeper (Jul 11, 2009)

some Tully's & a Julatten 
this thread is awesome 
beautiful animals everyone...

cheers Mark


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jul 11, 2009)

Kris said:


> A disgusting looking Atherton. I can understand why some hate them, they look terrible.


 If you don't like it I'll have it


----------



## Brent (Jul 11, 2009)

*Jungle hatchie @ 5 months*



gozz said:


> any pics of this years hatchies cheers



Trent-A Jungle hatchie @ 5 months and one @ 18 months old I breed.


----------



## Colin (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Brent (Jul 12, 2009)

*jungle-18 months old*

jungle 18 months old -i breed-


----------



## SCam (Jul 12, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> some Tully's & a Julatten
> this thread is awesome
> beautiful animals everyone...
> 
> cheers Mark


That is 1 amazing lookin Julatten mark!! very very nice! the Tully looks great too.
The people breeding jungles this year plz show the pairs ur gonna have goin.
Cheers 
Cam


----------



## Vixen (Jul 12, 2009)

Colin said:


>



That a palmerston Colin? Very nice


----------



## Colin (Jul 13, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> That a palmerston Colin? Very nice



thanks. yes its from my black krauss male x his daughter (sinestra) theres a few other pics of a couple from that clutch in my hatchie profile album.


----------



## sludge (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Brent,

such a shame those photos of your hatchies do not do them the justice they deserve, especially the 18 month old ones. They have heaps more colour than that in the flesh.

I don't have any jungles yet, but this awsome thread it makes it hard to resist. Every turn of the page has me adding another breeder and colour/pattern to my wish list.

Well done evryone.
Matt


----------



## herpkeeper (Jul 13, 2009)

That critter's turning out nice Colin, I thought is was a bit too clean yellow to be 1 of Stone's line.
I've used my black male over the Krauss female that produces the tri striped animals this season, hopefully some of the offspring will take after the Father with it's melanistic appearance. 
Did any of it's siblings turn out or are turning out darker than normal ?
cheers Mark


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jul 13, 2009)

A few weeks old now, but thought I would post them anyway... Cause I can!


----------



## melgalea (Jul 13, 2009)

gozz said:


> This girl will be ready next season she getting better
> every shed cheers ps this is exactly how she looks



she is one sexy looking jungle Trent...
am waiting for my lot to shed so i can post some piccies. 
Colin and Roger...... some of the nicest jungles i have EVER seeeen. 
cheers MEL


----------



## Colin (Jul 13, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> That critter's turning out nice Colin, I thought is was a bit too clean yellow to be 1 of Stone's line.
> I've used my black male over the Krauss female that produces the tri striped animals this season, hopefully some of the offspring will take after the Father with it's melanistic appearance.
> Did any of it's siblings turn out or are turning out darker than normal ?
> cheers Mark




thanks mark. actually I prefer my SXR line jungles much more than the krauss line palmerstons.. but thats my personal preference  

none of the offspring from my black male x his daughter came out blacker than normal but as the black colouration of the father (imo) 
is not a mutation and more aquired with age I really didnt expect them too. The hatchies from the black male x aphrodite however 
actually did have much more black on them than normal. this one below was from the black male x aphrodite clutch .


----------



## herpkeeper (Jul 13, 2009)

It would be worth hanging on to a few of those to see if they produce more melanin as they age. 
So in your opinion, do you think that it is an inheritable trait or not ? or - have to wait and see what happens as they age ?
cheers Mark


----------



## Colin (Jul 13, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> It would be worth hanging on to a few of those to see if they produce more melanin as they age.
> So in your opinion, do you think that it is an inheritable trait or not ? or - have to wait and see what happens as they age ?
> cheers Mark



yeah I was going to but cant keep everything as my space is limited. 
I honestly dont know, but think that line breeding may produce animals with more black in them when the right animals are mated together.. 

I've heard from people in North QLD these black rainforest jungles are reasonably common in certain areas but not often seen in collections. 

my male originally was a nice black and yellow animal that started to show more black every shed when it attained around two years of age..


----------



## herpkeeper (Jul 14, 2009)

[Colin]
I've heard from people in North QLD these black rainforest jungles are reasonably common in certain areas but not often seen in collections. 

I think who ever you've been talking to is pulling your leg some what 
I've have clocked up over 200,000km herping in North Queensland over the last 3 - 4 years & while I have encountered some very dark jungles, they are nothing like the ones we have... not denying they are out there......
i guess it boils down to people's perception of things - how many times have you heard :
mate, it's 10ft long - reality it's 7ft :lol: mate, it's SO yellow  light tan ect ect........
if they were as common as that, there would be a LOT more in private collections trust me 
I have seen cars numerous times up the Tully gorge for instance stop, jump out and bag a snake right in front of me :shock: (scrubbies / jungles) :x
a friend of mine who does research up there has watched a guy with personalized number plates stop, jump out right in front of him & throw the animal in a bag and drive off :x
there would be plenty of "black jungles" around if they where common  & thats not even scratching the surface :shock:

cheers Mark


----------



## Colin (Jul 14, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> [Colin]
> I've heard from people in North QLD these black rainforest jungles are reasonably common in certain areas but not often seen in collections.
> 
> I think who ever you've been talking to is pulling your leg some what
> ...




well mark it was from a mutual friend of ours and Id trust his judgement over most.


----------



## Colin (Jul 14, 2009)

zoocam said:


> Colin and Roger...... some of the nicest jungles i have EVER seeeen. cheers MEL



thanks mel 

Im hoping this girl is going to lay this coming season.. 
shes's one of roger lesters


----------



## herpkeeper (Jul 14, 2009)

gee, sorry for being out of line & questioning your judgement ! 
you must see a lot of jungle carpets around sydney eh ?


----------



## Brent (Jul 18, 2009)

*jungle female 18 months old -i breed*

a jungle i breed -lemon -yellow-18months old -parmerston-tully -obee-


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 18, 2009)

Here's a couple I took today of Rogers line of RP's I got from him 18month ago & one of the male when he was a hatchy for comparison. Male 1,2,4 pic, female 3rd pic.
Hopefully i'll breed these guys next season in the hopes to produce some lovely RP's....my favorite Jungles ATM....
I love the saddles on these guys..... to me, they are something really special and have always admired Rogers animals like these!! Now i've got me own...lol Thanks Rog.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 18, 2009)

Another of the male outstretched which I did not see when I uploaded the last lot.. 8)


----------



## herpkeeper (Jul 18, 2009)

Very nice Scott, should produce some stunners for you...
& full marks to Roger, see what a bit of selective breeding can produce ? 
NO need to hybridize at all 

cheers Mark


----------



## pythons73 (Jul 19, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> Very nice Scott, should produce some stunners for you...
> & full marks to Roger, see what a bit of selective breeding can produce ?
> NO need to hybridize at all
> Very nice indeed,gee theres a heap of really nice snakes being produced by selective breeding these days,considering Australia has some of the finest snakes,imo why would you even think about hybridizing.before we start trailing of topic,and starting a debate,lets not go there.It might take some years to finally produce the desired trait what your after,but when you do the reward is there in front of you....Very nice Jungles Everyone..


----------



## Brent (Jul 19, 2009)

*jungles @ 6 months old*

some jungles i breed now 6 months old -Palmerstone-Tully


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 19, 2009)

Palmerston


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 19, 2009)

Your right Mark, with guys like you, Rog and many others, we don't need hybridization AT ALL!!!!...and me soon enough...lol

If it weren't for you guys I wouldn't have the best stock to work with for these future projects! Thanks for the efforts guys! 



herpkeeper said:


> Very nice Scott, should produce some stunners for you...
> & full marks to Roger, see what a bit of selective breeding can produce ?
> NO need to hybridize at all
> 
> cheers Mark


----------



## micka (Jul 19, 2009)

Brent said:


> a jungle i breed -lemon -yellow-18months old -parmerston-tully -obee-


 
Picked up a female 6 month old jungle i had on hold yesterday from Brent and was impressed at the colour of the 18 month he has posted..We bought Spook in April from Brent and is the sibling of bolt and brents other 6 month old jungles he has for sale. these are some pics of spook after her 4th shed...


----------



## JAS101 (Jul 19, 2009)

heres my new jungle


----------



## Colin (Jul 19, 2009)

these couple are coming up for a shed soon so will get some better pics after they do..
took these pics 10 minutes ago.. male 1, male 2, female 3
the other two females I held back are pictured at page 33 post 485


----------



## mark83 (Jul 19, 2009)

you're making me drool Colin. they are crackers


----------



## Colin (Jul 19, 2009)

thanks mark. they look a lot better straight after a shed too..

heres two females I kept from my black male x sinestra.. the first female is ncoming up for a shed too..
so will get some pics when she does as well  the male I kept back from this clutch is on page 34 post 502


----------



## greeny1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Heres my Jungle. She hasn't got the prettiest colors but she has never bitten.


----------



## greeny1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Are you going to sell those colin?


----------



## Colin (Jul 19, 2009)

thegreenies said:


> Are you going to sell those colin?



no sorry.. I've already sold all my hatchies for this season.. these are a few I kept back for my own breeding projects.
but a lot of the ones sold were pretty nice and very similar... If your interested in this seasons hatchies email me (see email in my signature) 
and I'll let you know what I will have.. should be as good or better than these ones.. 

that one of your looks very nice too..


----------



## Brent (Jul 19, 2009)

*jungles-18months -quail-feeds*

Jungles i breed-18 months -old eating quail.


----------



## SCam (Jul 19, 2009)

very nice brent!


----------



## gozz (Jul 19, 2009)

Brent said:


> Jungles i breed-18 months -old eating quail.


These animals are very nice as i have seen them
and have a sibling from the same clutch
mine turned out a very gold colour (i think the only one in the clutch) where 
as the others are lemon and the pics dont show 
there true colour heres a pic and well done Brenton cheers
Trent


----------



## Brent (Jul 19, 2009)

gozz said:


> These animals are very nice as i have seen them
> and have a sibling from the same clutch
> mine turned out a very gold colour (i think the only one in the clutch) where
> as the others are lemon and the pics dont show
> ...



Trent that one you got off me has turned out very nice 
and another one is a similar gold but a lot lighter gold colour; the Yellows do differ a lot and the yellows have not come out in many of my pics, more cream colours on here so it is difficult to show the exact colours here and this lot of Jungles are from the same clutch, and all different thats what i like about Jungles.
Maybe I need a new camera mine is a 4.0 megapixel.? I will try some more pics soon with a mates camera.


----------



## deebo (Jul 19, 2009)

gozz - really like the nice solid black on that one.

colin - those jungles are really something. Love the banded pattern on them and the colour is really good as well.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## melgalea (Jul 19, 2009)

gota be happy with that one trent. what a stunner. 
cheers
mel


----------



## the_chad666 (Jul 19, 2009)

this is my little girl


----------



## SCam (Jul 19, 2009)

the_chad666 said:


> this is my little girl


 tht doesnt look like a jungle mate...


----------



## the_chad666 (Jul 19, 2009)

nah its a diamond put it the wrong thread


----------



## ecam8310 (Jul 20, 2009)

Here's my male montgomery. Just waiting for my female to reach breeding age.


----------



## ecam8310 (Jul 20, 2009)

The female.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jul 20, 2009)

they are some hot montgomery lines ecam8310 who bred them?


----------



## BROWNS (Jul 23, 2009)

Top thread,there's some seriously awesome jungles being bred these days with so much variation and the potential for more being bred and fine tuned getting better and better every year especially with people working with various bloodlines, morphs of all sorts,pure locality animals with hot looking Athertons ,B/W's,lowland or coastal fringe types,single stripes,double stripes etc etc.

I know of some people hoping to breed from new lines this season and if they succeed which I'm sure many will there's going to be some of the hottest jungles in the world bred and I think it's fair to say we've definitely surpassed jungles from overseas well and truly now with the future looking very promising for Australia where we're said to be 10 years behind everyone else but I think we're catching up very quickly and overtaking with certain species such as the best carpets being the sub species displayed in this thread,jungles do it for me so much more than any other carpets,the varieties are never ending.Can't wait to see what gets bred this season.

Here's a pretty recent addition to the collection a nice striped Palmerston x Tully jungle just starting to colour up with great solid black and what I'm hoping to be a nice clean bright fluro yellow as both parents are very very nice animals so fingers crossed,enjoy and get this thread kickstarted again all you jungle freaks lol....


----------



## Dave (Jul 24, 2009)

My photos make the white look silver, so it doesnt do her justice


----------



## Kris (Jul 24, 2009)

BROWNS;1498483I know of some people hoping to breed from new lines this season and if they succeed which I'm sure many will there's going to be some of the hottest jungles in the world bred and I think it's fair to say we've definitely surpassed jungles from overseas well and truly now with the future looking very promising for Australia
.[/QUOTE said:


> I couldn't agree more Browns. Some of the seppo supporting exotics we have here that keep bagging the Aussie scene need to get out more.
> 
> Kris.


----------



## Brent (Jul 24, 2009)

*Palmerston-Tully-Obee*

My Male breeder.
I class my Jungles as lemon- jungles.
hatchies still available.


----------



## herpkeeper (Jul 24, 2009)

a pic I took this morning 
I didn't mate this girl this season, her brother got lucky though


----------



## BROWNS (Jul 24, 2009)

Brent said:


> My Male breeder.
> I class my Jungles as lemon- jungles.
> hatchies still available.



Lemon jungles eh,didn't know you could get lemon jungles to produce,might put my bi jungles together and see how they go but breeding from lemon jungles would have to be a worlds first "LOL"

Looking good there herpkeeper,very very nice yellow,I was thinking of calling a pair of different ones I have which are a off yellow colour and a new line they're orange and onion jungles lol I saw a new breed of jungles somewhere a while back and his were called ice jungles,must be really adictive!!


----------



## Kris (Jul 25, 2009)

Don't forget the new locale "Wenlock Jungles" , They'll be the must have locale soon Browns. 
Next week my Tasmanian BHP's turn up........


----------



## gozz (Jul 25, 2009)

i think that Brent means his jungles are more a lemon colour
than a high yellow , c,mon theres enough smart asses and know it
alls here all ready, iam sure you all know what he meant cheers


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jul 25, 2009)

Stunning jungles guys 
yours too Brenton
i believe you when you say they are more of a lemon colour in real life .
please guys enough of this BS 
if a guy chooses to say his jungles are a curtain colour , then lets not lose the plot ?????????
go them tiger jungles lol
all the best
Roger


----------



## ravan (Jul 25, 2009)

here are a couple of dodgy phone pics of my boy that I got off junglerob. 
he's already showing some great colour, and cant wait til he's old enough to breed with my girl


----------



## Kris (Jul 25, 2009)

Oops, forgot that mucking around on here was frowned upon. I promise not to do it again until next time.
Brents Jungles are nice, and the term decribing lighter yellow coloured Jungles like them has been around for years. 
My comments were pointed toward another "big breeder" that a few on page 37 find amusing to see what he is calling his new morphs, not Brent.
Kisses and hugs fellas


----------



## python_heath (Jul 25, 2009)

*Woah*



JoygasmPie said:


> This is my Atherton.
> He's a nice, big boy
> Not the most pretty jungle but I love him and he thinks he's cool.


 
Is that huge or is it the picture?


----------



## BROWNS (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah please forgive my ignorance,now I remember why I don't post here much anymore,you can't make a bit of a light hearted joke on APS without being frowned upon...I promise I won't do it again!!

Hey Kris I was on the road heading North and found a Todd River,I was going to take a pic as I came across a new jungle morph but they aren't as nice as your Todd River line the fast flowing ones,these I'd call stagnant Todd River strain as there was stuff all water and wasn't flowing at all but I couldn't have been bothered searching for my camera so you'll ust have to trust me on this one...........................................................................................LOL


----------



## Brent (Jul 25, 2009)

*Jungles all different-thats what I like about them!*

Lemon coloured Jungles !
Some Jungles are :High Yellows-some-lighter -yellows -some -'lemon' !!!! and some B&W -some B & Gold., we all know that.
This one,,,, well I don not know what to call it/ but it ilkes Quail! any ideas?
I may look up North fot those big /Onions- Jungles !! I heard they are hard to find.
I still have some lemon coloured Jungles left @ 6 months old.


----------



## jamesbecker (Jul 25, 2009)

woooaaahhhh what a nice snake...


----------



## andy77 (Jul 25, 2009)

Over my mates house last weekend and took a few pic,s of his jungle, hope you like.


----------



## Kris (Jul 25, 2009)

A Jungle.


----------



## Brent (Jul 25, 2009)

*Nice Jungle*



Kris said:


> A Jungle.



Very nice !


----------



## BROWNS (Jul 25, 2009)

That's the spirit Brent,it's good to have a laugh every now and then,I'll show ya my secret locale for those onion jungles if you show me where the lemons come from,deal??????????

Very nice jungle there Kris and is that all your calling it"a jungle" saurely you can come up with a better sales pitch than that,you won't get much for them unless they have a special name you know lol nice animal and who really cares sometimes where they come from,it's a nice jungle that's what matters!!

andy that jungle of your friends is a cracker,looks like a nice Stone animal being Athertons,I have a whole clutch I'm holding back and will be very happy if they colour up that nice!!Some stunning animals in this thread and all different which isw what I love about jungles.

Here's another couple of jungles looking promising for their age...


----------



## herpkeeper (Jul 25, 2009)

I think we would all agree, that with the depth and variation of jungles getting around these days
there will be some truly awesome specimens produced through selective breeding in times to come
be it locale specific or locality mixed, the next few seasons will see some world class stuff produced
best of luck to everyone & their projects / been some stunning animals posted 
this is one of the pairings I'm working with this season 
Palmerston X Upper Murray (stripies / tigers) what ever you want to call em' "NICE JUNGLES" LOL


----------



## BROWNS (Jul 25, 2009)

Couple more jungles,c'mon peoples where's all the jungle lovers?


----------



## BROWNS (Jul 25, 2009)

Man the potential of that pairing is wild,I can only imagine the wild striped offspring coming from those 2 and I just love that little male HK,he's so bright clean yellow....absolutely stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## garycahill (Jul 26, 2009)

This is my 5 year old female.
Not sure what to call her after previous threads. lol


----------



## herpkeeper (Jul 26, 2009)

i'd call that BEAUTIFUL Gary, what a stunner


----------



## Kris (Jul 26, 2009)

I'll try and get som e new names going BROWNS, but most of the fully sik to the power of rad names are taken  My Victor Harbour Jungles are powering on, maybe I'll get something different out of them 

HK I have a near identical pairing to the photo in post 565. I don't think the boy has done the job though.

Keep the photos coming, someone will post something decent one day (the last bit was a joke)

Kris.


----------



## Kurto (Jul 26, 2009)

1 more.....


----------



## garycahill (Jul 26, 2009)

Here is my 5 yo male jungle.
Both were bred by SXR from Krauss lines.
I bought them from Greg Hollis a while back, he went down to SXR & took the pick from their breeding efforts that year. 
I think from the pics that this is fairly obvious.
I am hoping for a "decent" clutch this year from this pair.
If all goes well, there should be some "decent" hatchies among them!
In Case you are reading this Greg, thanks mate & the offer still stands, just let me know if you want to take me up on it.
Kris, I will put a few more pics up, hopefully there will be something "decent" in them! lol
Gaz


----------



## Tojo (Jul 26, 2009)

Palmerstone female from last season now 6 months!


----------



## Kris (Jul 26, 2009)

Garycahill that's decent hahaha Nice Jungle you have there.
Andy77 that Jungle you have looks awesome!
There sure is some nice Jungles out there.
Kris.


----------



## micka (Jul 27, 2009)

Brent said:


> My Male breeder.
> I class my Jungles as lemon- jungles.
> hatchies still available.


 
Pics of Bolt the jungle hatchie we had on hold from Brent...


----------



## SCam (Jul 27, 2009)

stunners all round people!! absolutely great lookin jungles gettin around!! 
herpkeeper tht smaller jungle in tht pic is awesome!!
garycahill tht is a great lookin jungle!!
everyones lookin great !!


----------



## moreliainsanity (Jul 29, 2009)

BROWNS said:


> Couple more jungles,c'mon peoples where's all the jungle lovers?


 
That's a lovely looking jullaten stripey browns, Is that indicus line? Is he still breeding them? he has gone quite of late normally he post his black and white animals on jungle thread. Yeah I second that where is all the jungle lovers? keep posting pics


Leigh


----------



## BLADE (Jul 29, 2009)

The Devils work...

View attachment 97653


View attachment 97656


View attachment 97657


----------



## BROWNS (Jul 29, 2009)

Looking good there BLADE,is that second animal the same as the last one?It's always hard to capture the true colour of jungles as you would know being a pro photographer and all but the second pic on what looks like carpet looks very different to the colour in the last pic if they're the same animal that is,do you use any special lighting or anything?

Me I have a great camera it's just it has a useless owner so I just point and shoot and usually get a good represantation of true colour,I have found it's not much good taking pics in full sunlight it tends to washout the colour.The last pic of yours looks nice but I bet it's probably more yellow in the flesh?Has nice solid black banding too,nice animal!

I just took a quick couple of pics of the devils work today but unfortunately it is a true representation of colour unless you have any tips or pointers how to make her look a lot brighter?


----------



## BLADE (Jul 30, 2009)

Middle pic was taken by The Devil in natural outside lighting before I bought him and the last pic was taken by myself indoors probably a month or two after buying him.

A damn good camera such as an SLR is a good start, plus bright fluro lighting with a hood or umbrella is another good ingredient for some fine photos. Oh yer...and a lot of time, patience and a very gutsy hand when your snapping a flash at a ****** off elapid (see elapid pics thread).


----------



## byron_moses (Jul 30, 2009)

BLADE said:


> Middle pic was taken by The Devil in natural outside lighting before I bought him and the last pic was taken by myself indoors probably a month or two after buying him.
> 
> A damn good camera such as an SLR is a good start, plus bright fluro lighting with a hood or umbrella is another good ingredient for some fine photos. Oh yer...and a lot of time, patience and a very gutsy hand when your snapping a flash at a ****** off elapid (see elapid pics thread).


 hey blade who took the first photo lol?


----------



## Kris (Aug 5, 2009)

Time to bump this one up again. A pair of "Atherton" type Jungles doing the deed. This photo is a few weeks old now. He's locked up with her so many times now he's probably worn the skin off.

Kris.


----------



## herpkeeper (Aug 6, 2009)

Here's a couple of pics of one of the black & whites I got off Tremain at the start of last season  and a couple of one of the black & golds i got off Roger at the same time. This is the animal I posted at the start of this thread, colouring up very nicely  go's to show, you can't beat the breeder's pick of the clutch  cheers guys...


----------



## KaaTom (Aug 6, 2009)

*My Julatten*

Here's a more updated pics of my girl....not the best pics though


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Aug 6, 2009)

BLADE said:


> The Devils work...
> 
> View attachment 97653


Loving that shot!

I hope my new camera hurries up!!
Just thought I'd chuck some more up of the little one...tehehe,it's always fun taking photos of him!


I'll throw in some more in approximately 11 minutes...he's certainly not the biggest boy, but for what he lacks in size, he makes up for in looks


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok so that was a little more than 11 minutes...:lol:..


----------



## SCam (Aug 6, 2009)

*new additions!*

heres a couple of new additions i jst got today..palmerstons, have to get some better pics
great thanks to kupper for all his help gettin em to me
male is the stripey
female banded
pictures arent showin the propper yellow


----------



## kupper (Aug 6, 2009)

male cane you yet bud?


----------



## Colin (Aug 6, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> Here's a couple of pics of one of the black & whites I got off Tremain at the start of last season  and a couple of one of the black & golds i got off Roger at the same time. This is the animal I posted at the start of this thread, colouring up very nicely  go's to show, you can't beat the breeder's pick of the clutch  cheers guys...



absolute rippers mark  nice pics too.. I need to get a decent canera one day. heres a few crappy pics of a couple of mine I bred season just passed. all about 7 months old


----------



## buck (Aug 6, 2009)

Looking really good Colin!!!!! 

You must be really happy with how they are progressing...


----------



## ad (Aug 6, 2009)

They are insane Colin


----------



## ad (Aug 6, 2009)

A couple of crack-a-laken Julattens


----------



## Colin (Aug 6, 2009)

thanks buck and ad  yeah Im pretty happy with those two females.. 
ripper julattens ad especially that first one mate.. love the solid black and pure white 

better get the whip out for these two... but j-girl seems to be looking a bit fatter lately


----------



## bkevo (Aug 6, 2009)

you are right colin, crappy pics, crappy snakes, i will take them off your hands


----------



## SCam (Aug 6, 2009)

kupper said:


> male cane you yet bud?


 lol nahh jst ****** on me heaps!! but i"ll be expecting it haha


----------



## herpkeeper (Aug 6, 2009)

Colin, they are looking awesome !
very nice Ad, are you hanging onto that pair ?


----------



## bkevo (Aug 6, 2009)

the banded female i have posted pics before. the bad quality photo is a partial stripe male


----------



## ad (Aug 6, 2009)

Cheers Mark, yeah 1 is sold, 1 Im thinking about keeping,
Hey Colin, that J girl is a special one alright, hopefully she will fall gravid for you, I have quite a few pics of her as she matured, including a pic which is what I consider the first time B+W's were presented to the herp community. Tremain certainly accomplished a lot with the lineage, but he will be the first to admit they havent been tappped for anywhere near their potential. 
Cheers
Adam


----------



## ad (Aug 6, 2009)

Here be the pic  Ya gotta love that tail!!!
BROWNS is the hand model


----------



## Perko (Aug 6, 2009)

Colin said:


> absolute rippers mark  nice pics too.. I need to get a decent canera one day. heres a few crappy pics of a couple of mine I bred season just passed. all about 7 months old


 



They are comming along great Colin, oustanding colour


----------



## Colin (Aug 6, 2009)

ad said:


> Cheers Mark, yeah 1 is sold, 1 Im thinking about keeping,
> Hey Colin, that J girl is a special one alright, hopefully she will fall gravid for you, I have quite a few pics of her as she matured, including a pic which is what I consider the first time B+W's were presented to the herp community. Tremain certainly accomplished a lot with the lineage, but he will be the first to admit they havent been tappped for anywhere near their potential.
> Cheers
> Adam



thanks bkevo, mark and ad. 
yes ad we all have tremain to thank for getting these awesome B&W's into the herp community.. he certainly did a great job with them.. and they do have heaps of potential to come I think too.. I have my fingers crossed for J-girl and the other three females Im giving a run this season.. but Im never confident until I see eggs.. then I stress until they hatch :lol:


----------



## Colin (Aug 6, 2009)

ad said:


> Here be the pic  Ya gotta love that tail!!!
> BROWNS is the hand model


 
yes mate I have that one and its my profile pic :lol: its my favourite pic of J-Girl and wish she stayed that colour and just got bigger 

here two other pics of tremains Ive posted before  but with that one you posted.. are my favourites of j-girl.


----------



## jay76 (Aug 6, 2009)

2 of mine. I am lazy and have not taken any new photos for a while but they still look the same. Stunning Colin


----------



## coz666 (Aug 6, 2009)

*medusa ~ f*

this thread is excellent. looking back at some of the hatchos and the updates would be good as well.
here is one of my girls, medusa


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 9, 2009)

I can help keep this thread alive, now  Took delivery of a pair of babies last week. Don't have any good pics atm but I can't wait to show them off  
Boy





Girl


----------



## Tojo (Aug 9, 2009)

Some very nice jungles everyone!! Colin and Ad, I never get sick of seeing Trees b/w jungles! I too hope J-girl is gravid for you.Pic of the Devils work after a shed!


----------



## Colin (Aug 9, 2009)

Tojo said:


> Some very nice jungles everyone!! Colin and Ad, I never get sick of seeing Trees b/w jungles! I too hope J-girl is gravid for you.!



thanks mate.. me too 
nice jungle you have there also..


----------



## SCam (Aug 9, 2009)

better pics of the male.. my normal camera was flat so this is just my camera phone..seems to work better


----------



## SCam (Aug 9, 2009)

woops forgot the pics


----------



## kupper (Aug 9, 2009)

hmmm whata nice jungle scrub wonder where he came from


----------



## Dave (Aug 9, 2009)

I can never capture my girls white.


----------



## SCam (Aug 9, 2009)

kupper said:


> hmmm whata nice jungle scrub wonder where he came from


 i dunno ay jst from this guy in melbourne, u have the same name as him... how odd..
lol thanks really happy with em!!


----------



## kupper (Aug 9, 2009)

look after him mate he will thow some awesome babies one day i wouldnt mine buying some back from you when that happens


----------



## Fryzey (Aug 9, 2009)

*after advise*

hey mate, or anyone else that can shine a light on the sitcho
jus got a pair of jungles myself, 7months old. my boy is unreal, my girl is dam near vicious. im aware that jungles are often quite a snappy snake but do eventually come around, im not afraid to get bitten but i was jus wondering is there any sorta trick to settling her down??? So that when she is larger i am able to handle her??


----------



## kupper (Aug 9, 2009)

time will tell mate just let it ride and keep handling her


----------



## SCam (Aug 9, 2009)

kupper said:


> look after him mate he will thow some awesome babies one day i wouldnt mine buying some back from you when that happens


 will do!


----------



## dig3283 (Aug 9, 2009)

Fryzey said:


> hey mate, or anyone else that can shine a light on the sitcho
> jus got a pair of jungles myself, 7months old. my boy is unreal, my girl is dam near vicious. im aware that jungles are often quite a snappy snake but do eventually come around, im not afraid to get bitten but i was jus wondering is there any sorta trick to settling her down??? So that when she is larger i am able to handle her??




mine girl was the same she calmed down after bout 3 months of constant handling still get a bit every now and then but not like the half dozen i was getting at the begining


----------



## Colin (Aug 10, 2009)

at it again..


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 10, 2009)

Showed my new babies the warm, morning sunshine. They seemed to like it but I knew when they'd had enough so didn't keep them out long. These guys must be brighter than my port macs. I had to guard them from butcher birds and mynors that obviously spotted them. I have named them Zan and Jane. My photos aren't the best yet - gotta work out the best light, and settings on my camera so their true colours can glow.
Here's Jane. She is more timid out of the two. Has had a bite but she isn't too bad.








And Zan (Short for Tarzan but I didn't like that name so call him Zan). He is quite docile, and the prettier of the two.


----------



## kupper (Aug 10, 2009)

Colin that black male is the best thing since sliced bread


----------



## Colin (Aug 10, 2009)

kupper said:


> Colin that black male is the best thing since sliced bread



thanks chris.. he's a good breeder and looks like i have sinestra (the female I used him with last season) gravid and looks like that striped female above will follow very soon..


kathy.. excellent jungles.. SXR line? who were the mothers listed on the breeding cards? 
you should be very happy with those two..


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 10, 2009)

Colin said:


> thanks chris.. he's a good breeder and looks like i have sinestra (the female I used him with last season) gravid and looks like that striped female above will follow very soon..
> 
> 
> kathy.. excellent jungles.. SXR line? who were the mothers listed on the breeding cards?
> you should be very happy with those two..



Thank you Colin  Yep, certainly is SXR. You picked that well, obviously know their lines. Millie is my boy's mother, and Venus is the female's mother.

I am stoked with them  Have got one of them and the 2 bredli eating, still working on boy but will leave him alone for a week now. He is lovely to handle whereas she is quite a cranky little brat but she's alright. She's just a frightened baby.

I'll change that, the boy just ate for me after leaving the mouse with him and leaving him alone


----------



## Rossagon (Aug 10, 2009)

Heres a couple of mine getting down and dirty.

Cheers Rossco.


----------



## herpkeeper (Aug 12, 2009)

:shock: this must be the XXX page :lol:
they produce some good looking offspring Colin, I didn't use my black boy this season 
Rossco, have they mated for you before ? have you got any picks of their offspring ?
here's a couple of mine mating this season
my banded Palmerston's 
& one of the Upper Murray females I got from Peter with a young male Palmerston from the 07' striped clutch - looking forward to see what this pair produce


----------



## tomcat88 (Aug 12, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> :shock: this must be the XXX page :lol:
> they produce some good looking offspring Colin, I didn't use my black boy this season
> Rossco, have they mated for you before ? have you got any picks of their offspring ?
> here's a couple of mine mating this season
> ...


 
im assuming theres an "upper murray" region up north as well as down vic/nsw? is the female near a shed or does the males striking gold just make her look more dull? should turn out some cracking stripes for you mate


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 12, 2009)

Those are stunning little Jungles,i will call around once im feeling better.Would you Colin have any full body photos off the black jungle ontop of this page...all the best Rossagon and Herpkeeper,the striped one in last picture herpkeeper is a ripper....


----------



## herpkeeper (Aug 12, 2009)

Tom, this is the other Upper Murray female (gravid) they vary in colour like any locale, but this would be fairly typical of colouration (not pattern) from that area, It's just south of Tully. I'm hoping they will produce multi - striped offspring. The high yellow from the Palmerston should help produce a light mustard gold colour similar to Roger's tigers (i hope) 
cheers Mark


----------



## tomcat88 (Aug 12, 2009)

that looks like a very promising pairing you will have to keep me up to date unless the young already have homes which wouldnt suprise me! oh and I was joking about the murray region comment was having a crack that you were crossing the palmerston with a carpet from the murray region down south which id say would be too cold for most pythons?? no idea havent lived there for a while heaps of tiger snakes tho


----------



## herpkeeper (Aug 12, 2009)

whilst i breed pure locality animals together ie: Palmerston x Palmerston ect
I also mix locales (designer jungles) LOL never know what they'll produce*
they are all low land forms - not exactly hybridizing - not into it 
cheers Mark


----------



## tomcat88 (Aug 12, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> they are all low land forms - not exactly hybridizing


 
bloody far from it! keep up the good work i'll definately be shooting you a pm in a month or so re: getting some little stunners of you either pure locality or mixed. you dont have any honey jungles by chance do u rofl


----------



## herpkeeper (Aug 12, 2009)

tomcat88 said:


> bloody far from it! keep up the good work i'll definately be shooting you a pm in a month or so re: getting some little stunners of you either pure locality or mixed. you dont have any honey jungles by chance do u rofl


----------



## soph02 (Aug 12, 2009)

very nice jungles guys


----------



## Rossagon (Aug 13, 2009)

HerpKeeper -[ Rossco, have they mated for you before ? have you got any picks of their offspring ?]


This is their first season together. The female is just on prelay at the moment ( I started everything early this year- I have 2 lots of BHP's due very soon). Time will tell as to what they produce.

Cheers Rossco.


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 14, 2009)

*New pics of Jane the Jungle*

She was far from impressed but she needed a clean tub so snapped a few quick pix while I was at it. She is gorgeous. Poor little girl is such a timid thing. And I am not handling her too much yet, only for cleaning until I am happy her eating is sweet. Then I'll start trying to befriend her


----------



## tomcat88 (Aug 14, 2009)

she's looks great, definately not a happy camper tho lol


----------



## OzGecko (Aug 15, 2009)

Here are a couple that I hope to pair up when they're both a little bigger.


----------



## Perko (Aug 15, 2009)

They are awesome Ozgecko


----------



## bkevo (Aug 16, 2009)

they sure are!!!!!


----------



## ssssmithy (Aug 16, 2009)

male palmerston


----------



## ivonavich (Aug 17, 2009)

finally I have a pic to add to this thread. Meet MJ


----------



## kupper (Aug 17, 2009)

oz where does your line originate?


----------



## junglejudd (Aug 17, 2009)

*jungles*

here's some pics of a couple of my jungles, good thread!


----------



## Kris (Aug 17, 2009)

Very nice Atherton JungleJudd.


----------



## kupper (Aug 17, 2009)

kris correct em if im wrong but its a bit bright for an atherton?


----------



## junglejudd (Aug 17, 2009)

hey yeh sorry kupper but the little girl curled up on the rock is atherton.


----------



## kupper (Aug 17, 2009)

fair call


----------



## kupper (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks for clearing that up Kris

very hard to compare i suppose againsta 15 year old athertons i have here


----------



## Brent (Aug 17, 2009)

*Jungle*

A Jungle I breed


----------



## Brent (Aug 17, 2009)

*Jungle*

Another Jungle


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 18, 2009)

*Striped Atherton*

Here's a different and nice striped Atherton,good colour already and nice solid black.If it turns out anything like it's mother I'll be stoked!!!!!


----------



## Frozenmouse (Aug 18, 2009)

sorry about photo but she is a bit wriggly she has a full stripe the dark areas adjacent to her stripe are jet black, she is a bit different to my other jungles. will get some better photos soon.


----------



## SCam (Aug 18, 2009)

lookin great guys!


----------



## Ewan (Aug 18, 2009)

Here's some jungles I have added to my collection this year.






















4 out of 4 not one biter.


----------



## ivonavich (Aug 18, 2009)

Here's another photo of MJ(Mickie James - keeping with my wrestling theme) I took whilst transferring her...


----------



## micka (Aug 21, 2009)

Brent said:


> Another Jungle


 
Bolt and spook are both from the same clutch from brent...


----------



## Vixen (Aug 21, 2009)

Not a good photo, camera went flat after I took just this one. :lol: She shed the other day, just to show her colour, no flash. 2.5 years old now so hoping she holds her colour well and planning to breed her next season if I feel she is up to size.


----------



## kupper (Aug 21, 2009)

thats awesome vixen babe


----------



## Kris (Aug 21, 2009)

Fluffy and Blitzkrieg doing it snakey style this morning.


----------



## kupper (Aug 21, 2009)

that RP jungle is to die for kris

please keep me in the loop if there are any offspring like that


----------



## Kris (Aug 21, 2009)

He's ok I guess


----------



## lauren87 (Aug 21, 2009)

Here's a photo I took today


----------



## Kurto (Aug 22, 2009)

Here's a few more pics I shot this morning......


----------



## Smokey (Aug 22, 2009)

wow, this thread has grown  ..this season should be interesting for everone 8)


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Aug 22, 2009)

Quality jungles everyone
heres one that Mark "Herpkeeper" bred


----------



## Window (Aug 22, 2009)

Wont to sell it roger?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Aug 22, 2009)

Yer that jungle is something special but not on the market ,
get in contact with Mark
you may get one of him from this seasons hatchlings .


----------



## kupper (Aug 23, 2009)

my little male palmerston jungle coming up for a shed


----------



## kupper (Aug 23, 2009)

crap photo


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 23, 2009)

More and more nice examples of jungles,great to see.Here's a couple of youngens starting to colour up especially the one with the nice black which is blowing me out how yellow it already is,hope you like and the other is one from a clutch of SXR jungles I'm holding back,this one's quite different to the rest and colouring up nicely so far...enjoy!!!


----------



## snakehunter1 (Aug 23, 2009)

morelia


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 23, 2009)

Sorry double post..

Snakehunter that's a jag not a jungle,nice animal all the samme!!


----------



## jahan (Aug 23, 2009)

snakehunter1 said:


> morelia


 
snakehunter that looks magic..


----------



## diamondgeeza (Aug 23, 2009)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Quality jungles everyone
> heres one that Mark "Herpkeeper" bred



What a fantastic looking jungle


----------



## herpkeeper (Aug 24, 2009)

Roger, that little guy is starting to colour nicely for you 
this is it's sibling that i kept for myself
cheers diamondgeeza, looking forward to some more this season 

cheers HK.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes Mark
He is looking very nice indeed .





Your female is also looking the goods
Your jungles impress the hell out of me mate
Congrats


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 24, 2009)

Very nice Herpkeeper,defiantly worth holding onto...


----------



## ravan (Aug 24, 2009)

some pics of the pair of jungles that i have 
first 3 are of the male, last 3 of the female 

View attachment 100166


View attachment 100167


View attachment 100168


View attachment 100169


View attachment 100170


----------



## ivonavich (Aug 24, 2009)

a couple more of MJ now that she has settled in


----------



## herpkeeper (Aug 29, 2009)

here's a pair of 07' hold back's
the male (2nd pic) mated this season 

cheers HK.


----------



## Colin (Aug 29, 2009)

looking good mark  what female did you put the male over?


----------



## herpkeeper (Aug 29, 2009)

cheers Colin, this is the female I used with him - Upper Murray locale 
they should produce some interesting offspring 

cheers Mark


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Aug 29, 2009)

An 08 Krauss male, starting to colour up nicely.

View attachment 100569


View attachment 100575


----------



## dig3283 (Aug 29, 2009)

my 2 after a shed the brighter one is my girl jane and the other is jp hopefully they become friends in the next couple years


----------



## Colin (Aug 29, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> cheers Colin, this is the female I used with him - Upper Murray locale
> they should produce some interesting offspring
> 
> cheers Mark




nice mate.. should have some great stripes in that clutch


----------



## Colin (Aug 30, 2009)

J-girl looking extra fat this morning.. and last pic is her brother.. one of two males I used over her this season.. 
the other male is the striped boy that I think tremain used to sire those striped and crazy head patterned julattens a season or two ago..


----------



## kupper (Aug 30, 2009)

i wonder if there will be a nic hatcho with a nice J on its head


----------



## Colin (Aug 30, 2009)

kupper said:


> i wonder if there will be a nic hatcho with a nice J on its head



I wish  Id love to get a few that look as great as she did as a hatchie..


----------



## whcasual79 (Aug 30, 2009)

thot i'd throw in a pic of my 2 yr male tully jungle


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 5, 2009)

some top pics and some beautiful animals been posted, keep em' coming :lol:

here's an absolute cracker black & gold I got from Roger (jungle freak) last season 

cheers HK.


----------



## Perko (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow Mark, there's some really clean jungles being bred.


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 5, 2009)

picked 4 up on the weekend, 3 SXR's and a krauss, 2 m, 2 f,....


----------



## Colin (Sep 6, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> some top pics and some beautiful animals been posted, keep em' coming :lol:
> 
> here's an absolute cracker black & gold I got from Roger (jungle freak) last season
> 
> cheers HK.



that jungle is a ripper mark  beautiful colour.. very hot.

heres something that made me smile yesterday.. first jungle clutch for 2009 with a stack of females getting ready to drop over the next few weeks.


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Sep 6, 2009)

Stunning Jungles ...keep them pic's coming guy's 
Congrat's Col on ya first Jungle clutch of the season!


----------



## Colin (Sep 6, 2009)

MissMoreliaMagic said:


> Stunning Jungles ...keep them pic's coming guy's
> Congrat's Col on ya first Jungle clutch of the season!



thanks Jo  I cant wait to see them hatch


----------



## kupper (Sep 6, 2009)

Put my name down on them Colin especially one with a nice j on it's head


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 6, 2009)

top stuff Colin  
this will be my 1st girl to drop this season - still a week or so away 

cheers Mark


----------



## Moreliavridis (Sep 6, 2009)

good luck with that clutch this year colin you should get some crackers out of it!


----------



## kupper (Sep 6, 2009)

she is a looker mark what is she ?


----------



## fine_jungles (Sep 6, 2009)

Great quality pics herpkeeper ,as usual


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 6, 2009)

Upper- Murray locale


----------



## Kris (Sep 6, 2009)

Looking good fellas. My big female is on her back at the moment and the B/G female is about a week or two behind her. Should be some good looking animals round this season. 

Kris.


----------



## JAS101 (Sep 6, 2009)

heres more pics of my little jungle


----------



## kupper (Sep 6, 2009)

is he a roger lester tully jungle?


----------



## JAS101 (Sep 6, 2009)

kupper said:


> is he a roger lester tully jungle?


 who are u talking to ? me ?


----------



## kupper (Sep 6, 2009)

yes that would be you


----------



## JAS101 (Sep 7, 2009)

kupper said:


> yes that would be you


 i dont know who bred it , i brought it from mentone aquariums .


----------



## Colin (Sep 9, 2009)

X marks the spot on this one


----------



## Perko (Sep 9, 2009)

Colin said:


> that jungle is a ripper mark  beautiful colour.. very hot.
> 
> heres something that made me smile yesterday.. first jungle clutch for 2009 with a stack of females getting ready to drop over the next few weeks.


 


herpkeeper said:


> top stuff Colin
> this will be my 1st girl to drop this season - still a week or so away
> 
> cheers Mark


 

Great news guy's, cant wait to see the hatchie's.


----------



## Kurto (Sep 11, 2009)

One I picked up recently! All thanks to Colin


----------



## mark83 (Sep 11, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> top stuff Colin
> this will be my 1st girl to drop this season - still a week or so away
> 
> cheers Mark



Awesome mate. Can't wait.


----------



## mark83 (Sep 11, 2009)

Sorry Herpkeeper. I meant to say that to Colin. But good luck to you too.


----------



## fine_jungles (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice Jungle, Kurto


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 11, 2009)

to colin, i have one that has a gold X on her tail....pic coming soon...


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 11, 2009)

nice gold cross on her tail..


----------



## Colin (Sep 12, 2009)

tatt2tony said:


> nice gold cross on her tail..



cool  snakes get some amazing patterns dont they?

Kurto.. that jungle is looking great and a damn fine looking animal if I say so myself.. I couldn't believe no one snapped it up when it sat it the for sale section for ages.. great buy mate and glad your happy with him ...

heres a female that was mated to my black male and is gravid... should be having a pre lay soon..


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice jungles! Love the yellow on that one colin!


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 12, 2009)

She is a Stunning Jungle Colin,so she was mated with the dark male,should produce some stunning hatchies,all the best for this season ahead....


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 12, 2009)

*athertons*

heres one of my little athertons yesterday after a feed.


----------



## Kurto (Sep 12, 2009)

that is one sweet looking stripe!


----------



## jdonly1 (Sep 12, 2009)

Might have to start looking for a jungle I think:lol:


----------



## Colin (Sep 12, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> Nice jungles! Love the yellow on that one colin!





pythons73 said:


> She is a Stunning Jungle Colin,so she was mated with the dark male,should produce some stunning hatchies,all the best for this season ahead....



thanks guys. yes I mated the black male over sinestra (same as last season) and also that girl above.. both females are coming up for a pre lay very soon.


Greenmad - nice looking atherton with a hot stripe


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 12, 2009)

Here are a few more jungles the first photo is a female tully,the third is a male tully, and the last is a female atherton. They are all 1 year old.

Thanks colin that stripe is different. You have some very interesting ones as well.


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 12, 2009)

my male stripe jungle is about to shed , i will post pics when he does..... nice stripe greenmad..


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Sep 13, 2009)

Some very nice jungles everyone .
heres my 3 favourite keepers aged about 8 months old .
cheers
Roger


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 13, 2009)

Young Atherton ( sxr linage) Not the best of pics 

Some very nice Jungles in this thread!


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 13, 2009)

very nice roger i love the stripy


----------



## Colin (Sep 13, 2009)

very nice roger  really love that first one


----------



## Colin (Sep 13, 2009)

male from > spider x aphrodite


----------



## fine_jungles (Sep 13, 2009)

Stunning jungles Roger! 
love the bold patterns mate ,good stuff 

cheers Fj


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 13, 2009)

Man there's been some awesome animals posted.Those last 3 of yours Roger look awesome,the striped one is very similar to a striped Atherton pair I have.Colin some nice animals as always and herpkeeper I think you have a screaming hot collection of top notch jungles and can't wait to see what comes out this coming season.

Here's a couple of others,the first is from herpkeeper which is a nice bright yellow which the pic doesn't show and next is the only white reduced head patterned animal out of a clutch of Stone animals,all the rest are starting to show some decent colour now however I'll be hanging onto the whitish one,could it possibly be axanthic?Who knows till it's proven, plus a pic of a sort of semi tri striped Palmerston with great solid black and starting to colour up niocely I hope the black stays as it is and the yellow keeps improving...anyway hope you enjoy the pics,cheers!!!!!


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 13, 2009)

Few more,the first is an Atherton very similar to Rogers striped jungle he last posted,one pic is of one of the pair coiled up and the other showing their pattern which are both very similar and colouring up awesomely for Athertons.Thee other pics are what this little jungle was like when I got it but I'm astonished at how very quickly it's colouring up and it's only young with at least a year or so to keep colouring up and the last pic of the same animal shows a dramatic change in colour,I just hope the yellow stays clean with that nice solid black and the yellow should be a very high lemon yellow,you may think the pic has been p/shopped but it hasn't I have no idea how to photoshop I just press the button and that's what you get,at night I always use a flash even sometimes during the day however this is a very close matchup for true colour,hope you enjoy....sorry got the pics in the wrong order but you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## waydematthews (Sep 13, 2009)

my little 8 month olds, female shed recently male due anytime now!!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Sep 13, 2009)

Gees Andrew you have been working on bringing together some stunning jungle projects 
Absolute ripper jungles .mate
cheers
Roger


----------



## Colin (Sep 13, 2009)

very nice Browns 

few more pics.. the female in the first pic should be laying soon..


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 13, 2009)

Roger, they are absolutely awesome.. that 1st one is beyond words ...
Andrew, you have a nice collection of top class animals there, well done 
Colin, top shelf mate
too many names to mention - some absolutely stunning animals everyone  keep em' coming

cheers HK.


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys,I've been slowly but surely gotten my collection up and running happily again with who knows what comes from a few different breeding programmes I have both long and short term,ultimately like many others I'd love to be breeding some of the best jungles around which will be hard with ppl breeding animals like Roger and others do.

Hopefully when these are all paired up it will be a completely new line of jungles being a high yellow Tully as the mother and the father a gorgeous solid as it gets black,it was that black it looked purple with fluro or highlighter yellow,the offspring seem to have inherited the solid as black lets hope thy all colour right up.


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 14, 2009)

What STUNNING jungles Colin,Herpkeeper and BROWNS.I like the last one Browns,nice and black with a little yellow,very nice indeed..


----------



## kupper (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm hoping my female I got off you Roger turns out like that first one ,


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for the positive feedback guys .

That male in the first pic was way ahead of the rest of his clutch mates and the best coloured hatchie out of all my clutches , he is brilliant fluro lemon and much brighter than the pic shows .

The rest of his clutch will take longer to colour up to a more yellow /gold /colours .

Roger


----------



## gozz (Sep 14, 2009)

BROWNS said:


> Thanks for the comments guys,I've been slowly but surely gotten my collection up and running happily again with who knows what comes from a few different breeding programmes I have both long and short term,ultimately like many others I'd love to be breeding some of the best jungles around which will be hard with ppl breeding animals like Roger and others do.
> 
> Hopefully when these are all paired up it will be a completely new line of jungles being a high yellow Tully as the mother and the father a gorgeous solid as it gets black,it was that black it looked purple with fluro or highlighter yellow,the offspring seem to have inherited the solid as black lets hope thy all colour right up.


 very nice


----------



## Ewan (Sep 14, 2009)

Here is one of my new jungles I got from Michael Austen this season. 
Heat-Pits - Pet Reptile Breeders Heat-Pits: Pet Reptile Breeder
He has recently shed.


----------



## Dave (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice Jungles everyone.


----------



## Curly56 (Sep 14, 2009)

Ewan said:


> Here is one of my new jungles I got from Michael Austen this season.
> Heat-Pits - Pet Reptile Breeders Heat-Pits: Pet Reptile Breeder
> He has recently shed.


 Ewan that is spectacular. Very jealous of that one.


----------



## Ewan (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you Curly56. I look forward to seeing him advance. I got another from him that is in shed. Will post pics when he is done.


----------



## ivonavich (Sep 14, 2009)

MJ doesn't like company....


----------



## buck (Sep 15, 2009)

A couple of pics of a male I picked up from Roger. I can't wait to take some pics straight after he has a shed.


----------



## Pike01 (Sep 15, 2009)

Got home this arvo and found some lowlife got into my shed and stole my baby athertons from last season.Can the people around brissy keep their ears open for reduced pattern athertons going around,especially if it sounds like anything dodgey is going on.I'll see if I can find a pic of one of them and post
Only have 1 dodgey pic from this years.


----------



## kupper (Sep 15, 2009)

thats low have you have anyone come aroudn recently pike eg herp trasactions ect?


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 15, 2009)

That is disgusting ! sorry to hear that Mike, there are some scum bags around !


----------



## Pike01 (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks Mark
kupper
Nah,no transactions,don't want to pollute this great thread with this crap,just want the people in the know to keep their eyes out as there were a couple of stunners there,really broad stripe on back.


----------



## Colin (Sep 15, 2009)

so sorry to hear that michael.. theres some lowlife scum around and there is nothing I hate more than a thief.. this hobby has its ups and downs but this sort of stuff really makes me mad.


----------



## Colin (Sep 15, 2009)

double post (sorry)
so added some pics of sinestra when she was smaller.. 
this is the daughter of the black male and the female I mated him to last season.. this is the mum of your jungles Chris1, nick, josh etc


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 15, 2009)

Colin said:


> .. this is the mum of your jungles Chris1, nick, josh etc


 
Her daughter that i have is starting to colour up okay


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 15, 2009)

she's a hottie Colin, very nice 

cheers Mark


----------



## Colin (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks mark.


----------



## kupper (Sep 16, 2009)

I get my cream rp tiger today will post pics as soon as I get home from work


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 17, 2009)

this Palmerston is the 1st girl to drop a clutch for me this season, 11 nice big healthy eggs 

cheers Mark


----------



## gozz (Sep 17, 2009)

Well done mark congrads


----------



## Colin (Sep 17, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> this Palmerston is the 1st girl to drop a clutch for me this season, 11 nice big healthy eggs
> 
> cheers Mark





great stuff mate  congrats 
I really like that female too.. very hot looking palmie imo


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 17, 2009)

cheers guys


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 17, 2009)

After having a closer look at the animal in the pic rather than a quick squiz it looks like a very good photoshop image or a Frankenstein creation between a water python and a jag and who knows what else?,if it's actually a real animal and not photoshopped it doesn't really belong in this thread as it's not a jungle that's for sure....or is the pic some sort of a dig at someone for some reason??

If it's an attempt at implying herpkeepers last jungle photo that dropped a clutch has been photoshopped I can tell you right now the pic doesn't do the animals colour justice at all as having seen it in the flesh myself I guarantee you it's even nicer in the flesh and a true lowland jungle at that!

Everyone who owns jungles or has kept and/or bred them for some time knows how hard it is to capture the true colour of them as they come in so many shades of colours from all shades of yellow,gold to mustard,white etc etc I have a young jungle not even a year old yet and I can't believe the colour of it at it's size and age myself but you have to see it in the flesh to believe it!!!


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 17, 2009)

that pic of that snake i posted this morning was off a cheap point & shoot 4 years ago 3.2mp
the pic on the box was taken straight after a minor opp by Clayton Knight 2 & half years ago, still had the stitches in. taken from my Kodak DX7630 6mp
the last pic was from a week and a half ago when she was gravid - taken on my new camera Cannon DSLR EOS 1000D - 10mp - just for some comparison pics
that snake was purchased from Russell Grant in Feb 2003. and has laid 3 times, they do dull off after a few years and especially after having laid eggs

cheers Mark


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 17, 2009)

That Jungle Herpkeeper is still a amazing looking snake,as previuosly stated most jungles start to go dull after a few years,especially once there"ve laid a few times,but besides that she still is a nice looking Jungle...I was going to say about that other picture,by the look of the head it was a Burm,Ret or something like that..I didnt think Graig was trying to have a go,I didnt take it that way....Awesome Herpkeeper..


----------



## Ewan (Sep 17, 2009)

Here is a female jungle I got this year from Blackdog. Thanks again Mike.


----------



## beersdave (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## beersdave (Sep 17, 2009)

hi all
pics of mother and 8 month old atherton


----------



## jahan (Sep 17, 2009)

nice looking animal beersdave...


----------



## kupper (Sep 17, 2009)

very nice animals dave


----------



## pakinjak (Sep 17, 2009)

*givin me hope...*

This is my first python, she's about 2.5 months old and eating like a pig. She was sold to me as a jungle, then the dude told me he has doubts about that and that maybe it's a coastal. I was thinking it's a coastal until I saw some of the babies in the pictures on this thread. 

I've also read somewhere that jungles have a more distinct head pattern and the black is blacker. Her head pattern looks like the "skull" that I've read about the jungles having. I've got to get some full body pictures, but getting her to hold still is nearly impossible.

What do you guys think?

Scrubbycam, your female pics remind me of mine, and give me hope mine's a jungle.


----------



## buck (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm tipping it's a little jungle.


----------



## Colin (Sep 18, 2009)

Great jungles everyone  

Heres some more of my favourite holdback female from last season after devouring a feed last night.. 
I really need to get a better camera than my pathetic 2 megapixel  antique one.


----------



## FAY (Sep 18, 2009)

WOW...she is gorgeous Colin.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Sep 18, 2009)

Brilliant pattern and colour on those jungles Dave 
CONGRATS 

Nice jungle Colin


I sold off most of the sibs to this male 
Roger


----------



## Kurto (Sep 18, 2009)

Who cares about the camera colin, does the job alright! That is one sweet animal!

Lov'n the yellow on that male roger! very nice mate!


----------



## Colin (Sep 18, 2009)

thanks fay, roger and kurto  she actually looks heaps times better in the flesh.

thats a ripper roger.. beautiful bright clean colour and banding mate. hot stuff.

what an awesome thread this is huh  keep the pics coming people


----------



## Perko (Sep 18, 2009)

Great looking jungle Colin.


----------



## mark83 (Sep 18, 2009)

Awesome Colin.


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 18, 2009)

Those are simply Stunning Colin and Jungle_Freak,such nice clean colours..IMO pakinjak yours is a little jungle,as with most hatchie jungles{most pythons} their colour gets better with age.In saying that if they are from good bloodlines etc some hatchies are stunning at a few months of age,Fingers crossed yours starts to colour up with a bit more age...


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 18, 2009)

Dave, they are beautiful animals 

colin, that is turning out magic 

Roger, that little male is a cracker - turned out like it's father
this little female (same clutch) is turning out a hot mustard / gold like the mother  

cheers Mark


----------



## gozz (Sep 18, 2009)

Hot hot hot jungles everyone
wow


----------



## floyd_074 (Sep 18, 2009)

This thread is great. I don't own a jungle, but it's making me want to. It looks like this thread is going to break the record books for longest thread on jungles. Keep all the fantastic pics coming. Cheers


----------



## JoshKostyk (Sep 18, 2009)

Really nice looking jungles. how much were these beauties.


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 18, 2009)

josh, you can pick jungles up from about $250 upwards
higher the price, higher the quality


----------



## deebo (Sep 18, 2009)

took a few pics of some little jungles today...they are all about 9 months old and are starting to show some nice colour. The last one doesn't have the best colour yet - is getting better - but i really like the pattern on it, and it doesn't bite which is a plus!

There have been some great jungles in this thread.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## kupper (Sep 18, 2009)

my new fella


----------



## Kris (Sep 19, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> higher the price, higher the quality


Not always mate, some prices(and names) are attatched to pretty average jungles .
This is a $300 Atherton I've had for about 7 years. 
Kris.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 19, 2009)

Colin said:


> so added some pics of sinestra when she was smaller..
> this is the daughter of the black male and the female I mated him to last season.. this is the mum of your jungles josh


 
I tried to get some good shots today of mine but as always can't quite capture the true colour. She is colouring nicely for 10 months old but the pics don't show it


----------



## kupper (Sep 19, 2009)

Kris said:


> Not always mate, some prices(and names) are attatched to pretty average jungles .
> This is a $300 Atherton I've had for about 7 years.
> Kris.


 

i would happily buy it offf you for 300 ??


----------



## nosk1 (Sep 19, 2009)

my jungle


----------



## Colin (Sep 20, 2009)

Kris said:


> Not always mate, some prices(and names) are attatched to pretty average jungles .
> This is a $300 Atherton I've had for about 7 years.
> Kris.



ripper Kris and if you ever want to sell her to someone that loves jungles then please give me a call mate. Id be happy to pay you double what you payed for her.

failing you wanting to sell me your beautiful atherton.. how about putting me down for a couple of hatchies that look like her please mate if your breeding her this season. 
PM me to discuss. thanks


----------



## Colin (Sep 20, 2009)

Its late and Im probably half inebriated and realised you didnt say if its a male or female 
either way mate the offer above still stands. Im not that smashed that I cant tell an exceptional looking jungle like that over others.. cheers


----------



## Colin (Sep 20, 2009)

one of the females I mated my black male with this season..
the flash is a bit bright in this pic but she does have a nice stripe..


----------



## kupper (Sep 20, 2009)

as alwasy colin still a very nice snake ! is she of black male bloodline?


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 20, 2009)

By the way this is a Jungle thread NOT a slanging match,that is a stunning looking Jungle Kris,defiantly worth the $$ you payed,would you have any pictures of it when it was younger.Colin you have to stop putting these Jungles up you have,they are STUNNING.I think you could be half blind and still notice a nice jungle a mile away,well done all that have put photos up,Keep them coming...


----------



## Colin (Sep 20, 2009)

kupper said:


> as alwasy colin still a very nice snake ! is she of black male bloodline?



no mate.. sinestra the female I used last year and this season is the black male bloodline (his daughter) but that last one I posted that you commented on is one from neville the devils kraussy lines. 
so it will be good to introduce a close but different bloodline. Im hoping they will be hot yellows with solid black and a few with nice stripes. time will tell I guess


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 20, 2009)

Kris said:


> Not always mate, some prices(and names) are attatched to pretty average jungles .
> This is a $300 Atherton I've had for about 7 years.
> Kris.


 

 yeah I know Kris, but usually most people are fair & you get what you pay for (most times) there are some that only care about the $$$ but it's not hard to see who they are & the word gets around 
by the way - that is a very nice looking animal, all the best with them 

GSXRBOY, that is turning out hot 

Colin, that should produce some cracker's for you mate 

this guy sloughed last night, he sired his 1st clutch this season 

cheers HK.


----------



## arbok (Sep 20, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> yeah I know Kris, but usually most people are fair & you get what you pay for (most times) there are some that only care about the $$$ but it's not hard to see who they are & the word gets around
> by the way - that is a very nice looking animal, all the best with them
> 
> GSXRBOY, that is turning out hot
> ...



wow, hes incredible, make sure u throw up some pics of what he produces


----------



## Vixen (Sep 20, 2009)

Super nice HK, was he put over the female that has already layed eggs for you? Your going to have some gorgeous bubs this year as always!


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 20, 2009)

cheers arbok & VixenBabe
this season will be a smorgas board for the buyer with so many quality jungles being produced and so many top lines to choose from 

cheers HK.


----------



## Colin (Sep 20, 2009)

thats a mighty fine striped male jungle mark.  nice wide stripe and great colour too.. 
he should produce some hot looking jungles mate.. 

I love jungles 
jungles rule


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 20, 2009)

thanks mate, I can see a bit of trading going on with some hot bubs 

cheers Mark


----------



## Colin (Sep 20, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> thanks mate, I can see a bit of trading going on with some hot bubs
> 
> cheers Mark



most definitely mark  nudge nudge wink wink...


----------



## Brettix (Sep 20, 2009)

Still an awesome thread hey.

Stunning jungles Colin and Mark,these just keep getting better i know why you lovem so much colin lol.
Im going out to grab some pics of my girl now lol


----------



## Brettix (Sep 20, 2009)

Just snapped some quick pics,she is normally a lot brighter yellow.

Cheers


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> GSXRBOY, that is turning out hot .


 
Thanks. I'm loving your collection. We' are going to have to talk soon lol 



Brettix said:


> Just snapped some quick pics,she is normally a lot brighter yellow.
> 
> Cheers


 
Looks nice Brett. I have a young one here that has similar looks to that,though just starting to colour, hope she turns out like yours.


----------



## Colin (Sep 20, 2009)

very nice brettix


----------



## Perko (Sep 20, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> yeah I know Kris, but usually most people are fair & you get what you pay for (most times) there are some that only care about the $$$ but it's not hard to see who they are & the word gets around
> by the way - that is a very nice looking animal, all the best with them
> 
> GSXRBOY, that is turning out hot
> ...


 


Thats a great looking junlge Mark.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Sep 20, 2009)

Stunning jungles Brettix ,Mark, Colin .
The patterns and colours just keep improving each season , well done guys .
cheers
Roger


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

This was taken a few months ago and it has coloured alot since then. was already showing good yellow i just can't capture it


----------



## Kersten (Sep 20, 2009)

Colin said:


> ripper Kris and if you ever want to sell her to someone that loves jungles then please give me a call mate. Id be happy to pay you double what you payed for her.
> 
> failing you wanting to sell me your beautiful atherton.. how about putting me down for a couple of hatchies that look like her please mate if your breeding her this season.
> PM me to discuss. thanks



Poor Armageddon....for a couple of years we thought he was a she too....he now suffers terrible gender confusion issues.

I feel pretty confident in saying that he's not for sale though, sorry. The day he dies Kris will probably cry (yes - real tears!), it'd take nothing short of divine intervention for him to be sold. At the moment there aren't any of his offspring available either, the only clutch he's ever sired were all given away to friends who were starting off their collections, bar one holdback we'll breed somewhere down the line. We'll let you know if anything happens in the future.


----------



## Kris (Sep 20, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> that is a stunning looking Jungle Kris,defiantly worth the $$ you payed,would you have any pictures of it when it was younger.



Sorry, for a few years I didn't bother taking photos because I didn't think he was anything special- his clutchmates were out of this world. I'm kicking myself now.

Like Kersten said, this bloke will never be for sale, he is family. I am on the lookout for a similar Atherton for future use with him. He wasn't put over anything this season unfortunately. His nephew is going over a pair of girls this season. Photos are a few pages back. Should be interesting.

Kris.


----------



## Kris (Sep 20, 2009)

I should mention that that last Atherton is a Pike1 animal. He is the one that deserves the credit for producing these stunners.

Kris.


----------



## Brettix (Sep 20, 2009)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Stunning jungles Brettix ,Mark, Colin .
> The patterns and colours just keep improving each season , well done guys .
> cheers
> Roger


 
Thanks Roger,you bred her mate


----------



## Brettix (Sep 20, 2009)

GSXR_Boy said:


> This was taken a few months ago and it has coloured alot since then. was already showing good yellow i just can't capture it


 
Nice 1 Josh,she will turn out nice mate ,would be good too see updated pics soon


----------



## Kris (Sep 22, 2009)

This little Atherton shed 2 nights ago and the big girl he went over has her pre-lay shed lastnight. 
Kris.


----------



## Perko (Sep 22, 2009)

Kris said:


> This little Atherton shed 2 nights ago and the big girl he went over has her pre-lay shed lastnight.
> Kris.


 
What a great looking Jungle.


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 22, 2009)

good looking snake Kris, they should produce some nice offspring for you mate 

oh well, after reading that Colin I don't think I'm that strange after all - you do it as well :lol:

my Upper - Murray girl just popped out 15 nice looking googs :shock: not bad for a 1st clutch 

cheers Mark


----------



## Southside Morelia (Sep 22, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> good looking snake Kris, they should produce some nice offspring for you mate
> 
> oh well, after reading that Colin I don't think I'm that strange after all - you do it as well :lol:
> 
> ...


Awesome Mark, looks like the start to a good season hey... 
But how did you train her to 'pop" them out in that already prepared vermiculite...that's one smart snake...:lol:


----------



## BenReyn (Sep 22, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> good looking snake Kris, they should produce some nice offspring for you mate
> 
> oh well, after reading that Colin I don't think I'm that strange after all - you do it as well :lol:
> 
> ...



15!!
Well done herpkeeper!!
Keep us noted !


----------



## Colin (Sep 23, 2009)

awesome clutch mark  15 for a first time breeding female is a great effort..
congrats mate..


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Sep 23, 2009)

Congrats Mark ,Kris, Col.
So many awesome jungles on the way from various/ different jungle breeding pairs , well done guys .
Who can own just one jungle lol 


cheers 
Roger


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Sep 23, 2009)

Heres some of my future breeding stock .
a Simon Stone bred atherton jungle .





This is one Mark ' herpkerper bred .




and finally one that i bred .




Cheers
Roger


----------



## gozz (Sep 23, 2009)

very nice Roger


----------



## Kurto (Sep 23, 2009)

That is one bloody nice atherton. Head pattern looks very similar to a lot of B&G's he produced?


----------



## Colin (Sep 23, 2009)

Roger, beautiful jungles from you and mark mate.. absolute crackers 

but that top pic SXR one leaves me weak at the knees.. I"ll go out on a limb here.. axanthic? 
but PLEASE put me down for as many pairs that your willing to sell mate when you breed those ones.. 

I do a black & yellow male and female SXR jungles from that same line as your ones, paried together this season and the female had her pre lay last night.. so I have fingers crossed that I might be lucky and at the least there should be some ripper black and yellows. 

the female is athena mother of that crazy head pattern one (from last season) Im always posting and the male is drac (pic in my profile album)


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 23, 2009)

thanks for all your nice comments guys  I was stoked with that clutch 

Roger, that is 1 sexy Atherton 
the little guy you got from me is colouring up nicely for you
that little tiger one of yours is a stunner, beautiful colour 

Colin, good luck with that clutch mate, I'm sure there is going to be some cracker's amongst them 

GO THE JUNGLES :lol: c'mon, more pics people


----------



## fine_jungles (Sep 23, 2009)

Very nice Roger! That atherton is stunning , i bet you cant wait to introduce stripes and Rp in to that line.cheers Fj


----------



## sigridshurte (Sep 23, 2009)

here is a recent pic of my little girl


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 23, 2009)

sigridshurte, she's a nice looking animal 

cheers HK.


----------



## ravan (Sep 23, 2009)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Heres some of my future breeding stock .
> a Simon Stone bred atherton jungle .
> 
> 
> ...



wow, this one is absolutely stunning!


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow Roger that's turned out heaps nicer than I thought it would,it's held it's white nicely and the pattern makes for an awesome looking Atherton.Now that I hatched out a white type Stone Atherton I think I;ll definitely hhold it back to see what it turns out like,maybe Colin could have it right with these types possibly being axanthic??Here's a couple of others,one's indicus lineage and the other a nice Stone animal.....enjoy!!Nice big healthy clutch there Mark,hope you get some screamers out of them!!!


----------



## Kris (Sep 23, 2009)

3 awesome Jungles, the 3rd one is even more awesomer though Roger.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Sep 23, 2009)

Stunning jungle Sigridshurte

Thanks for the positive feedback guys .

If you consider how much yellow colouration is usually associated with the Stone line jungles ? its easy to see the possibllity that axanthic genetics could be responcible for no yellow showing at all in that atherton as well as some of the other athertons that Simon Breeds .
Axanthic genetics in carpet pythons are simple recessive,, so it will be easy to prove if this is the case and there are several other people currently working on doing so , good luck guys .


Roger


----------



## Colin (Sep 23, 2009)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Stunning jungle Sigridshurte


thats what I was thinking.. sensational jungle Sigridshurte.

I honestly think those SXR jungles is axanthic too Roger and cant wait for you to breed them. stunning animals.

heres two clutch mate males I bred last season that have identical head patterns but different banding so I kept them.. these pics were at 3.5 months of age.. will try and get some updated pics on the weekend.


----------



## gozz (Sep 23, 2009)

Heres my stone line ivories cheers


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 23, 2009)

Seems like a few more people have ivory phase Stone animals than I thought as I'm sure Simon never really considered them to be anything special or different and were just variation or ones that didn't colour up which he said was standard to get a few beautiful specimens,to some better than average and others average along with the ivory type which were just considered to be animals that didn't show any colour or colour up from Simons Atherton Jungle bloodline which are or can be extremely beautifully coloured animals in all shades of yellows and golds and now we see the black and ivory type look bloody awesome too!.Again I recall Simon saying that he found it very hard to believe when I mentioned that someeone I knew who bred jungles used to get most if not all animals from one clutch all colouring up nicely and said even though he'd been breeding his line for several generations and still wasn't getting to the point he wanted to by producing animals that all colour up and that if this person had most if not all his offspring colour up that he was way ahead of his breeding programme basically saying he found it a bit hard to believe....How many jungle breeders out there have bred clutches where each animal from the clutch coloured up nicely with no duds so to speak??

Personally I don't think that it takes multiple generations of animals to get more animals or the consistancy of them to get better as I've seen the result of several pairings which were only 1st generation produce offspring that all coloured up and know others who get very much the same where all offspring turn out a beautiful bright yellow.I guess from there you either breed for brighter yellow or for better black being nice and solid with no third colour to any other possible traits that may be there from patterning to other genetic traits.If these ivory Stone Athertons turn out to be true axanthics there'll be some potential for even more jungle morphs than we already have.I'm sure there's hypo jungles out there so pairing one with an axanthic would give you ghost jungles which I have absolutely no idea what they would look like but a little off track I reckon the True highland bw jungles should be called ghost jungles as that's the appearance they have and very few stay bright white but tend to get a silvery grey ghostly colour like the pic attached which is a classic Julatten I hope to breed next season along with a 2 little trait projects I'm hoping are genetic.Then of course we need a TRUE LOWLAND ALBINO JUNGLE THEN WATCH THE MORPHS GO OFF but I bet someone will come along saying they've hatched out an albino jungle which will most likely be a Darwin cross and will be extremely hard to tell the difference but size would be a deciding factor depending on the locality.From reading how many albinos were being bred by just one person recently we won't know what's been crossed with what sooner or later like jags.

Many have mentioned Julatten bw jungles could be axanthic which I doubt very much as I've seen them with hints of light yellow and other colours than just black and white however they're jungles and as we all know not all are created equal so instead of breeding them by the bucket load I'd personally be chosing a trait of some sort to work with or breed the very best from each generation as this TRUE JULATTEN BW LINE has only just come into the hobby with people probably being able to breed theirs from this line for the first time this season.


----------



## Colin (Sep 23, 2009)

gozz said:


> Heres my stone line ivories cheers



very nice gozz. were they purchase from Southern Cross or another breeder? 
do you know the female SXR that was the mother and also the father?
there not the ones from MS from the spider x aphrodite mating are they?


----------



## gozz (Sep 23, 2009)

Colin said:


> very nice gozz. were they purchase from Southern Cross or another breeder?
> do you know the female SXR that was the mother and also the father?
> there not the ones from MS from the spider x aphrodite mating are they?


 Yes Colin they are the ones from MS cheers


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry bout that I forgot the pic of a yearling female Julatten or should I say ghost jungle lol,pity the pic doesn't show the colour properly making it look 2 tone white and grey but the darker grey is actually as white as the back in bright white but the black could be better although I like them with that bronzey type colour in the black...enjoy!!


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 23, 2009)

Arrrgh!!!


----------



## gozz (Sep 23, 2009)

Very nice Browns


----------



## Dave (Sep 23, 2009)

*Julatten male and female (female due for shed)*

...


----------



## gozz (Sep 23, 2009)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM julatens


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 23, 2009)

Man I am digging the head pattern on that one gozz,has an interesting pattern too hope it stays nice for you!Also a nice pair you have there Dave,I can't wait to see what some selective line breeding produces!

I'm sure most jungle fanatics with many jungles have noticed that they tend to be brighter at the tail region moreso than the rest of the body,it doesn't happen in all but it does happen quite a lot,moreso as they become adults.Well I've got this tiny juvenile B/G that has extraordinary colour for it's age but the tail part hasn't coloured up like the rest of the body which you can clearly see in the pic which is as close to being true colour as it gets I can't believe the colour especially the black but checkout the tail colour...does anyone else have this with any of their jungles???


----------



## Colin (Sep 23, 2009)

gozz said:


> Yes Colin they are the ones from MS cheers



geez they turned out well for you mate. very nice 
I still have a male I got from simon from that mating but its a black and yellow (pic page 49 post #728)


----------



## gozz (Sep 23, 2009)

Colin said:


> geez they turned out well for you mate. very nice
> I still have a male I got from simon from that mating but its a black and yellow (pic page 49 post #728)


 Thanks Colin


----------



## Tojo (Sep 23, 2009)

My pair of SXR Ivory Jungles. Loving this thread


----------



## Colin (Sep 24, 2009)

I really like that jungle you posted above BROWNS (looks same one as your avatar)

gozz - heres a (crappy) pic of the mother of those jungles of yours - aphrodite

thes second two are a male I bred last season..


----------



## Colin (Sep 24, 2009)

holdback female from last season... from apollo x athena 
this season I have put apollo x aphrodite (his mum) / apollo x spiderwoman / drac x athena and others..

CraigP - this is the the girl I showed you in the flesh mate.. shes still doing ok I guess but should colour up better soon I hope


----------



## rubysnake (Sep 24, 2009)

Colin said:


> shes still doing ok I guess but should colour up better soon I hope



dont worry colin, if she doesn't i'll take her off your hands!
absolutely stunning jungles! hope you get some stunning hatchies this year!

love those jullatens and your gozz what a cutie!


----------



## Colin (Sep 24, 2009)

thanks ruby  hopefully I'll get a few nice black & yellow and black & white jungles this season


----------



## Perko (Sep 24, 2009)

Colin said:


> CraigP - this is the the girl I showed you in the flesh mate.. shes still doing ok I guess but should colour up better soon I hope


 

Looking real good Colin, also love the other holdback, great stuff.


----------



## Kurto (Sep 24, 2009)

I put the pics in another thread, but this seems like the appropriate place as well!


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice animals Kurto!

Here's a couple of juvies that are colouring up really nicely it's just so hard to get the true colour and these will only get better!!...enjoy!!!


----------



## Kurto (Sep 25, 2009)

I like that first one browns. Mission beach?


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 25, 2009)

Nah Colin that's a different one in my avatar much older has been busy lately lol That first one is actually a Tully x Palmerston,perfect black and nice thin yellow bands colouring up beautifully!!


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 25, 2009)

This is another which is starting to colour up ,a bit of a slow feeder from the same clutch should turn out nice!!Also a Tully animal just starting to show some colour with a neat head pattern....enjoy!


----------



## RemoverAccount (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi people

Im currently looking for my first snake - love the black and gold jungles but im a little cautious about their temperament. 

do they settle with handling? any advice appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## fine_jungles (Sep 25, 2009)

Chickenlover said:


> Hi people
> 
> Im currently looking for my first snake - love the black and gold jungles but im a little cautious about their temperament.
> 
> ...


hey chickenlover

They settle down pretty fast , just use a hook to get them out of ther enclosure
ect eventually with most jungles ,they will become placid and you will be able to stop using the hook ect

i wouldn't recommend getting a jungle as a first snake, Antaresia group are a much better choice imo.

cheers Fj


----------



## RemoverAccount (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah thanks thats what im thinking - reading the 'first snake' sticky etc... 
im not too phased about the temperament for me - but ive got a few little ones around that would benefit from a calm experience with a snake...

Cheers


----------



## ravan (Sep 25, 2009)

Chickenlover said:


> Yeah thanks thats what im thinking - reading the 'first snake' sticky etc...
> im not too phased about the temperament for me - but ive got a few little ones around that would benefit from a calm experience with a snake...
> 
> Cheers



imo it doesnt really matter what is your first snake, you could get a stimmie, and still, it could be an absolute psycho. 
if you want a jungle, get a jungle. 
a jungle was my first, and she has only ever tried to bite me once.... now she's almost 18 months, and i can pick her up with my hands no problems. I also have a younger male and i can also pic him up with my hands with no drama. 

heres a shot during the dust storm yesterday


----------



## RemoverAccount (Sep 25, 2009)

dont tell me that - im being indecisive as it is 

Ill check some out - handle them and decide from there...


----------



## ravan (Sep 25, 2009)

Chickenlover said:


> dont tell me that - im being indecisive as it is
> 
> Ill check some out - handle them and decide from there...



hehe sorry 
bredli's are good to handle too


----------



## Colin (Sep 25, 2009)

BROWNS said:


> This is another which is starting to colour up ,a bit of a slow feeder from the same clutch should turn out nice!!Also a Tully animal just starting to show some colour with a neat head pattern....enjoy!



BROWNS you know those slow feeders are no good for breeding so Id be prepared to take these off your hands as a favour 

love both of these and the head patterns.. they look great. and should colour up sensational 

your getting an awesome collection of animals there andrew.. 

I cant stop thinking how true that statement I posted a few posts back is > 
keeping Jungles isnt a hobby.. Its a way of life  Im Jungle till I die


----------



## Kris (Sep 25, 2009)

A rat wrapped in Atherton.


----------



## ivonavich (Sep 25, 2009)

MJ post shed.... starting to colour up nicely....


----------



## gunny (Sep 25, 2009)

*some of my favourites*

1st nasty girl my favourite
2nd recieved of roger yesturday
3rd striker bred by brian pitcher
4th ba'al bred by the devil


----------



## fine_jungles (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice gunny , i really like the second one.

cheers Fj


----------



## Southside Morelia (Sep 25, 2009)

gunny said:


> 1st nasty girl my favourite
> 2nd recieved of roger yesturday
> 3rd striker bred by brian pitcher
> 4th ba'al bred by the devil



No 3 for me, that's a cracker for sure!!! 
Although they are all beautiful animals.....


----------



## Contagion (Sep 25, 2009)

Lester one is a male, yeah? I think I remember seeing him and thinking damn I wish that was a girl!! I have too many males at the moment. 

No.2 is my pic of that lot. They all look good though, well done.


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 25, 2009)

very nice little collection of jungles you have there gunny, well done : D 
love the pattern on that Atherton Kris 

cheers HK.


----------



## gunny (Sep 25, 2009)

Contagion said:


> Lester one is a male, yeah? I think I remember seeing him and thinking damn I wish that was a girl!! I have too many males at the moment.
> 
> No.2 is my pic of that lot. They all look good though, well done.


 
yeah i took the girl too

thanks guys ill post a picture of a female i got off the devil when she sheds she has great colour very bright


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Sep 25, 2009)

Stunning jungles Gunny
the first one has great colour already ,, who bred it ?
that pair you got from me will get a lot more yellow as they grow and will not smudge out in the colour 
good luck with them 
Roger


----------



## jay76 (Sep 25, 2009)

Great looking snakes gunny


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 25, 2009)

Really nice animals there gunny,I especially like the first 2 the first one's my pick of the lot!!


----------



## Brent (Sep 25, 2009)

*jungle 8 months i breed*

a jungle i breed-palmerston-Tully-lemon colour!


----------



## Perko (Sep 25, 2009)

Eye eye!!


----------



## Australis (Sep 25, 2009)

Thats a top looking jungle craig.
Definitely amongst the cream of this thread.


----------



## Perko (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks mate


----------



## cougars (Sep 25, 2009)

Great looking Jungles.heres one of mine


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 26, 2009)

beautiful animal Craig, nice bright colour and solid black / top shelf mate ! 

cheers Mark


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 26, 2009)

whoops double post ! 
awesome stuff everyone - keep em' comming

cheers Mark


----------



## gunny (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks guys i dont know who bred the first one (nasty girl). Definantly my favourite great colour and even better personality. 

Wow craig very nice jungle


----------



## Tojo (Sep 26, 2009)

Craig your jungle is a cracker! One of mine from Mark Sim's Spider woman.


----------



## Perko (Sep 26, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> beautiful animal Craig, nice bright colour and solid black / top shelf mate !
> 
> cheers Mark


 

Thanks Mark & Others.

This has got to be the best thread ever, so many variations in colour & pattern.
Keep them comming.

ps Crazy head pattern Tojo


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 26, 2009)

Krauss male around 2.5 years old.


----------



## Brent (Sep 26, 2009)

*Palmerston-Tully*

Palmerston-Tully I breed.


----------



## akuji (Sep 26, 2009)

here is my new boy


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 26, 2009)

love this thread  keep em' comming !


cheers Mark


----------



## akuji (Sep 26, 2009)

what are the signs that your jungle will colour up


----------



## SCam (Sep 27, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> love this thread  keep em' comming !
> 
> 
> cheers Mark


 hot! hot! HOT!
very nice jungle Mark
Cheers 
Cam


----------



## SCam (Sep 27, 2009)

mmmmmmmm freshly shed..


----------



## fine_jungles (Sep 27, 2009)

HK -that pair has become your signature animals eh ? 
cant wait to see some yearlings from that pair.
pretty stunning stuff mate.
cheers


----------



## gunny (Sep 27, 2009)

crazy yellow in the face scrubbycam very nice


----------



## ADZz_93 (Sep 27, 2009)

......crap pic, but best i could do with the camera i have


----------



## ivonavich (Sep 27, 2009)

nananana


----------



## ravan (Sep 27, 2009)

woohoo, tongue shot


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> beautiful animal Craig, nice bright colour and solid black / top shelf mate !  cheers Mark





Australis said:


> Thats a top looking jungle craig.
> Definitely amongst the cream of this thread.



thanks for the kind words mark & Australis.. Craigs girl was bred by me


----------



## herpkeeper (Sep 28, 2009)

:lol: yes we know Colin :lol:


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2009)

Tojo said:


> Craig your jungle is a cracker! One of mine from Mark Sim's Spider woman.



Hi Tojo, Spiderwoman was owned by mark sim (but never bred anything from her) and is now owned by me. There was one clutch from mark sims male "spider" (now dead) (brother to spiderwoman) x aphrodite (SXR breeding female - then owned by Simon Stone, now owned by me)

If that animal of yours is from mark sims spider clutch a few years ago the mother was definitely aphrodite and not spiderwoman.. no big deal . just thought you might be interested. and many thanks for the kind words about Craig's jungle female.. :lol: 

Craig I'm very pleased my girl is starting to really look the goods for you mate  shes looking kick A mate..she will probably get better these next few sheds too.


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 28, 2009)

Have any of your Jungles ever turned out ugly Colin,cause every animal i see that you have breed have all turned out stunning...I gather thats what happens when you have quality stock...MARK


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> :lol: yes we know Colin :lol:



LMFAO :lol: you know me mark.. Im just trying to be modest.: and I really do need that boost of confidence if I breed anything half decent mate.. the animals bred from other breeders like yourself, Roger, SXR, krauss etc are always getting better every year so any interest and comments on my efforts are gratefully accepted and trotted out by me any chance I get :lol:


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## Perko (Sep 28, 2009)

NEWS FLASH !!!!
My female Jungle was bred by COLIN ( just incase nobody knew)


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> Have any of your Jungles ever turned out ugly Colin,cause every animal i see that you have breed have all turned out stunning...I gather thats what happens when you have quality stock...MARK



thanks mark.. yes of course there are animals produced that dont look as attractive (to me) as others in a clutch but the 
numbers of these are decreasing to smaller and smaller numbers compared to the better looking ones in a clutch.. 

the hardest thing I find these days is not the few that may not be as attractive as the majority in the clutch.. 
Its trying to narrow down to the ones I will decide to keep for myself and my breeding projects and which ones I will offer for sale. 
this seems to chop and change on a daily basis for a few months until I have driven myself crazy :lol:


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2009)

CraigP said:


> NEWS FLASH !!!!
> My female Jungle was bred by COLIN ( just incase nobody knew)




and hes such a fantastic bloke too.. kind, caring informative, generous with his time and advice. 
Hes definitely a great person to deal with, has some ripper jungles and is my role model


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 28, 2009)

Well said Colin....the worst thing also would be running out of room and cages for all the holdbacks etc,ive got plenty of room here if you decide you need more room to house a few...seriuosly...Once my $$$ situation is sorted out i look forward to get a nice pair from you..cheers..MARK


----------



## Tojo (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey Colin, your right mate she is from Marks spiderman  My mistake in spelling lol.All the best with spiderwoman this season mate  One of my yearlngs!


----------



## gozz (Sep 28, 2009)

*Heres a gravid one*

Waiting for a prelay for this one


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks tojo.. best of luck to you too 

geez gozz shes a fatty.. sure shes not about to lay two clutches mate? haha


----------



## gozz (Sep 28, 2009)

LOL hope so colin


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 28, 2009)

That last gravid jungle looks like itwould have been a cracker in it's day it's such a shame they don't stay looking as they do when you have a cracker specimen for the rest of it's day's,you should pop out some decent offspring,do you have a pic of the male you put over her?

People like Peter Krauss are pretty much in another league of their own having most likely bred more different species of reptiles and have probably forgotten more than most have learnt and a big difference between some others and someone Like Peter Krauss who says he is still learning something all the time!!

Better watch those windy days colin lol


----------



## Serpentes (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah, Pete Krauss is a good breeder indeed and knows those northern carpets like few others do. Would have loved to catch up with him when I was up north for the past few weeks but was too busy herping  plus I didn't want to just blow in on the old bloke.

I have one of his carpets here, a 9 y.o. male I've had for 8 years (only 1 metre long, proper M.s. cheynii), should put it over a girl sometime.


----------



## gozz (Sep 28, 2009)

BROWNS said:


> That last gravid jungle looks like itwould have been a cracker in it's day it's such a shame they don't stay looking as they do when you have a cracker specimen for the rest of it's day's,you should pop out some decent offspring,do you have a pic of the male you put over her?
> 
> People like Peter Krauss are pretty much in another league of their own having most likely bred more different species of reptiles and have probably forgotten more than most have learnt and a big difference between some others and someone Like Peter Krauss who says he is still learning something all the time!!
> 
> Better watch those windy days colin lol


I put 2 different males over her and both mated with her. Both palmerstons


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 28, 2009)

I'd say you'll have to get some screamers from that clutch,as you know if you want to keep the best pair for yourself to breed from the next generation if you're into that,it takes at least a year of raising babies if not more but the rwards are great,imo nothing beats an awesome looking jungle as a display animal the black /gold/yellow contrast is as good as it gets in anything when looking at contrast and when you do get a perfect example with solid jet velvet black with high fluro yellow markings nothing can really compare in colour but that's just me!!


----------



## Serpentes (Sep 28, 2009)

I tend to agree Browns 

Gozz that's one very nice black and gold male you've got there. How big is he?


----------



## gozz (Sep 28, 2009)

Serpentes said:


> I tend to agree Browns
> 
> Gozz that's one very nice black and gold male you've got there. How big is he?


 Small the way they should be


----------



## Perko (Sep 28, 2009)

BROWNS said:


> Better watch those windy days colin lol


 


Id say it was more of a good sense of humor than ego!!!


----------



## Serpentes (Sep 28, 2009)

gozz said:


> Small the way they should be



Ding, Ding! And the man in the Gozz corner wins the round  Not to mention you have one of the better looking jungles around! Of course that's purely personal preference.

Small, old jungles= good jungles. I'll mark you down as a reputable jungle man 

EDIT: GODDAM! That male jungle is so nice, I keep looking at the picture.


----------



## Kurto (Sep 28, 2009)

Man I can't get enough of this thread! That stripe on your palmerston is pretty nice Gozz.

This lady just shed.....


----------



## xterra (Sep 28, 2009)

Some of you guys and girls have some amazing animals! Love that one that CraigP posted a few pages back.
These are some of my juvies I got last season.


----------



## rubysnake (Sep 29, 2009)

just adding picks of my jungle, she was the most gorgeous inquisitive python, i loved her.. but we lost her last night so i thought even though ive used these pictures id like to add her to this thread :cry: her name was Khan


----------



## buck (Sep 29, 2009)

Here is a couple more. 
First pic is a little female I got from Fishead last season.
Second pic is a Stone line male that I also got from Fishead a few years ago. I'm hoping he and his mate will be ready next season. She is in shed at the moment but will post pics after she sheds.


----------



## Colin (Sep 29, 2009)

Im really sorry to hear the sad news ruby. 


Buck - Steve (fishead) breeds some very nice looking jungles  very nice mate.
I really like the pattern and colour of the male too.. nicely banded. 
I zoomed in on its head pattern and at a guess.. SXR aphrodite line?


----------



## ravan (Sep 29, 2009)

xterra_2010 said:


> Some of you guys and girls have some amazing animals! Love that one that CraigP posted a few pages back.
> These are some of my juvies I got last season.



god that first one is nice! it actually looks like its got tiger bands 
love it
!


----------



## Colin (Sep 29, 2009)

ravan said:


> god that first one is nice! it actually looks like its got tiger bands
> love it !



yes I was thinking the same thing xterra_2010 
looks like its starting to colour up very nicely too. 
the others look great as well..


----------



## xterra (Sep 29, 2009)

ravan said:


> god that first one is nice! it actually looks like its got tiger bands
> love it
> !


 Thanks Ravan - he is my favourite animal has such a calm temperament but an amazing feed response.
Colin does produce some nice animals - can't wait to see some photos of this years clutches.


----------



## Colin (Sep 29, 2009)

xterra_2010 said:


> Thanks Ravan - he is my favourite animal has such a calm temperament but an amazing feed response.
> Colin does produce some nice animals - can't wait to see some photos of this years clutches.



thanks paul  most of the lines I have seem to produce some really nice calm animals. 
It makes looking after them a pleasure instead of a battle :lol:


----------



## Serpentes (Sep 30, 2009)

Ol' Mr Manky, had this one for about 8 years. He was this almost size when I got him aged 3. He's from the North Johnstone River.

View attachment 103332


View attachment 103333


View attachment 103334


----------



## Colin (Sep 30, 2009)

Serpentes said:


> Ol' Mr Manky, had this one for about 8 years. He was this almost size when I got him aged 3. He's from the North Johnstone River.



Hes a nice looking male for his age.. I like him.


----------



## Colin (Oct 1, 2009)

another holdback female from apollo x athena


----------



## buck (Oct 1, 2009)

She's a nice snake Colin. Showing great colour already. How many did you keep back this year?:lol:


----------



## Colin (Oct 1, 2009)

buck said:


> She's a nice snake Colin. Showing great colour already. How many did you keep back this year?:lol:



thanks mate.. this clutch was showing great colour at 3.5 months old and theres some pics of them in my profile albums at that age. I kept back a couple from this clutch (apollo x athena) for my own breeding program (none of these are for sale) and one pair from the black male x sinestra.. the rest and other clutches were all sold.


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 1, 2009)

Photo of MJ by Miley Take


----------



## Colin (Oct 3, 2009)

thats a great looking jungle ivonavich.. love the solid black.. excellent pic to emily 


Id given up on one of my black and whites laying this season as I only received her in May this year and shed never bred before.. just didnt look fat enough to have eggs and didnt take too much notice of the shed last month... so I was very pleased to see her up in the top hide (not nesting box) this morning like this...

8 large eggs that have been just put in the incubator


----------



## Moreliavridis (Oct 3, 2009)

Colin said:


> thats a great looking jungle ivonavich.. love the solid black.. excellent pic to emily
> 
> 
> Id given up on one of my black and whites laying this season as I only received her in May this year and shed never bred before.. just didnt look fat enough to have eggs and didnt take too much notice of the shed last month... so I was very pleased to see her up in the top hide (not nesting box) this morning like this...
> ...


 

Well done mate hope you get some rippers!


----------



## buck (Oct 3, 2009)

Awesome stuff Colin!!!!!

You just can't beat a suprise.


----------



## Colin (Oct 3, 2009)

thanks jason and buck  and the female has already had a feed as well..


----------



## rubysnake (Oct 3, 2009)

Colin said:


> thats a great looking jungle ivonavich.. love the solid black.. excellent pic to emily
> 
> 
> Id given up on one of my black and whites laying this season as I only received her in May this year and shed never bred before.. just didnt look fat enough to have eggs and didnt take too much notice of the shed last month... so I was very pleased to see her up in the top hide (not nesting box) this morning like this...
> ...



wow thats fantastic why cant i get surprises like that :lol:
good luck with them all colin!


----------



## Colin (Oct 3, 2009)

rubysnake said:


> wow thats fantastic why cant i get surprises like that :lol:
> good luck with them all colin!



thanks ruby


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice one Colin.
Another one of my Johnstone River M.s. cheynii. This fella is 6 years old and very pleasant to keep, unlike his cage mate. One year (2002) I bred 58 hatchlings, I kept only this guy because I especially liked him, quiestest, prettiest and best feeder:

View attachment 103678


View attachment 103679


----------



## Colin (Oct 3, 2009)

Serpentes said:


> Nice one Colin.
> Another one of my Johnstone River M.s. cheynii. This fella is 6 years old and very pleasant to keep, unlike his cage mate. One year (2002) I bred 58 hatchlings, I kept only this guy because I especially liked him, quiestest, prettiest and best feeder:



thats a very nice looking jungle scott and great colour for his age.. 
I can see why you held that one back mate.. hes hot


----------



## Perko (Oct 3, 2009)

Colin said:


> thats a great looking jungle ivonavich.. love the solid black.. excellent pic to emily
> 
> 
> Id given up on one of my black and whites laying this season as I only received her in May this year and shed never bred before.. just didnt look fat enough to have eggs and didnt take too much notice of the shed last month... so I was very pleased to see her up in the top hide (not nesting box) this morning like this...
> ...


 

Thats one awesome looking jungle Colin.
Hope all goes well, & cant wait to see the hatchies


----------



## rubysnake (Oct 4, 2009)

hey guys this is Kiizarr.. shes really friendly and she was given to us off a mates sister who didnt have time for her any more. shes so friendly and never bit her previous owner in the 2 years they had her.. not really quality pics buts that all ive got at the moment.


----------



## SnakePower (Oct 4, 2009)

Lov'in the Jungles in this thread!!

Here is a little Tully female.


----------



## kupper (Oct 4, 2009)

she is a nice jungle brett


----------



## buck (Oct 5, 2009)

This girl shed over night so took a couple of pics today.


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 5, 2009)

This Palmerston is one of my favorite animals (for obvious reason's) 
he was a given to me as a yearling & started developing the odd black scale inside the yellow at 2 years of age, I think this just add's to his charecter. He is 1220mm & 4 years old.

cheers Mark


----------



## SCam (Oct 5, 2009)

he is a beauty Mark!!
and yes i can see why he is one of ya favourites haha


----------



## Colin (Oct 5, 2009)

buck shes looking awesome mate  great colour..



herpkeeper said:


> This Palmerston is one of my favorite animals (for obvious reason's)
> he was a given to me as a yearling & started developing the odd black scale inside the yellow at 2 years of age, I think this just add's to his charecter. He is 1220mm & 4 years old. cheers Mark



yeah mark he an absolute ripper and definitely one my favourite of your jungles. love to get a nice hatchie from you sometime that looks like that please mate  holding great colour for his age too.


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 6, 2009)

cheers guys 
I'm waiting on this female who mated with the male (previous post) to have her pre-lay shed
I will be selling some of the offspring, but not for 12 - 18 months

this little cracker from Roger (jungle freak) will be mated to the male in the previous post in hopefully 2011. finger's X...

Jamie : these are the 2 U M F/M's at 22 months. Now 4, one had 15 eggs & the other is yet to have her pre-lay slough - can't wait to see what they produce :shock:

cheers Mark


"keep em' comming"


----------



## rubysnake (Oct 6, 2009)

woooww mark love the stripes! good luck with this season!


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 6, 2009)

MJ again


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 6, 2009)

MJ is welcome at my place - lol - very hot mate !

cheers Ruby


----------



## beeman (Oct 6, 2009)

My little Palmerston male and some of his offspring
Looking for a rising yearling male too pair with the hold back females


----------



## Kurto (Oct 6, 2009)

Ivonavich, MJ is stunning!! Love the black!

This little las' shed last night...


----------



## Aspiditess (Oct 6, 2009)

This one just shed


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 6, 2009)

Here's another of my boy. Also in another thread but he belongs here


----------



## gunny (Oct 6, 2009)

amazing colour aspiditess very nice


----------



## Kris (Oct 7, 2009)

Jungles. Just Jungles....of the Jungle variety.


----------



## viridis (Oct 7, 2009)

This is my favourive "Normal Patterned" Palmerston. About 3 in this photo.
Cheers,
Nick


----------



## jamgo (Oct 7, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> cheers guys
> I'm waiting on this female who mated with the male (previous post) to have her pre-lay shed
> I will be selling some of the offspring, but not for 12 - 18 months
> 
> ...


 Thanks Mark stunning animals there.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 7, 2009)

Omg.....lmao.....




aspiditess said:


> this one just shed


----------



## Aspiditess (Oct 7, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 7, 2009)

amazing variety


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 7, 2009)

Aspiditess said:


> This one just shed


 
Interesting... :lol:


----------



## fine_jungles (Oct 7, 2009)

Aspiditess said:


> :lol::lol::lol:


 
What are you laughing at , you look like a fool now. :?
it has a nice stripe tho, i like it.


----------



## Colin (Oct 7, 2009)

heres some jungles yet to hatch 
laid today from black male x striped devil female (both pictured earlier in this thread)


----------



## Aspiditess (Oct 7, 2009)

Its a photo shop line jungle:lol: I do dont I *Smokey*


----------



## SCam (Oct 7, 2009)

thats a very nice lookin palmerston viridis


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 7, 2009)

jamgo said:


> Thanks Mark stunning animals there.


 
those two pics of the 22 month old UM's were taken by a mate when he had them, I got them off him earlier this year. 

some nice animals posted  never tire looking at jungles 

cheers HK.


----------



## Kris (Oct 8, 2009)

Another one. Would have liked to have put my little Atherton over her.


----------



## Perko (Oct 8, 2009)

Kris said:


> Another one. Would have liked to have put my little Atherton over her.


 
Very nice Kris.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 8, 2009)

Kris said:


> Another one. Would have liked to have put my little Atherton over her.


I like that girl too Kris......


----------



## JungleRob (Oct 8, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> MJ again


 
Mmmmm...definitely one I should have held onto! Nice one Ivon. The black in MJ is INSANE!!!!! 

That's why jungles are the BEST morelia to keep, they have the biggest variation of colour and pattern by far.


----------



## marksmates (Oct 8, 2009)

they are a fantastic snake for kids because they are small.


----------



## gozz (Oct 8, 2009)

marksmates said:


> they are a fantastic snake for kids because they are small.


 Are they ? my smallest ones are nasty as thats why i like them, full
of attitude


----------



## akuji (Oct 9, 2009)

*Tyson my first snake*

Here is my 8 month Jungle Tyson having dinner


----------



## gozz (Oct 9, 2009)

*cowley jungles*

here is my male cowley and then the female cowley the female is 18 months 
and the male is 2 and a half years old cheers


----------



## gunny (Oct 9, 2009)

nice cowleys gozz my bitey ones are my favourites too


----------



## Kurto (Oct 9, 2009)

Gozz those cowleys are insane! Definitely something I would like to add to the collection very soon! Did the originate from Trueblue?


----------



## gozz (Oct 9, 2009)

Kurto said:


> Gozz those cowleys are insane! Definitely something I would like to add to the collection very soon! Did the originate from Trueblue?


 Yes they came from Rob , Cheers


----------



## Colin (Oct 10, 2009)

very nice gozz especially the female..


----------



## Colin (Oct 10, 2009)

JungleRob said:


> Mmmmm...definitely one I should have held onto! Nice one Ivon. The black in MJ is INSANE!!!!!
> 
> That's why jungles are the BEST morelia to keep, they have the biggest variation of colour and pattern by far.



that MJ is an absolute ripper rob  congrats on breeding that one mate its awesome..

and I couldn't agree more mate.. jungles are just so interesting and theres so much scope in breeding projects.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't take many pics of my animals at all, but thought i'd add to the thread, maybe you've seen em before....lol
Rogers rippa's plus another, have to dig up some more to post. 
Awesome animals Gozz, Colin, Mark...everyone I guess, there are some stunning jungles on this thread. I'm thinking of adding some more to the collection....if i'm allowed!


----------



## kupper (Oct 10, 2009)

You have some nice jungles yourself mate !


----------



## gozz (Oct 10, 2009)

here is a nice julatten 
it has a yellow hue to him or her cheers


----------



## Australis (Oct 10, 2009)

Kris said:


> Another one. Would have liked to have put my little Atherton over her.



If they ever pair up, sign me up for one


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 10, 2009)

Gozz, that is unreal mate!


----------



## Kris (Oct 10, 2009)

Australis said:


> If they ever pair up, sign me up for one



I have a few nicer ones than her ready to drop soon that my little Atherton had done the deed with Australis.He was a little champ this season and probably wore the skin off it.
I wouldn't have a clue where she ended up. Shame really.
Kris.


----------



## gozz (Oct 10, 2009)

Kris said:


> I have a few nicer ones than her ready to drop soon that my little Atherton had done the deed with Australis.He was a little champ this season and probably wore the skin off it.
> I wouldn't have a clue where she ended up. Shame really.
> Kris.


 They will be hot mate, keep us posted cheers


----------



## Colin (Oct 12, 2009)

male from apollo x athena last season.
I like the head pattern on this guy..

and another 17 eggs gone in the incubator today


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 12, 2009)

Eggsciting stuff Colin,how many more clutches you expecting...


----------



## Colin (Oct 12, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> Eggsciting stuff Colin,how many more clutches you expecting...



breeding my snakes never fails to excite me mate 
ummm about another 5 maybe 6 and I dont want to jinx myself like I did last year but am quietly confident spidergirl will be one of them fingers crossed


----------



## Kersten (Oct 12, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> Eggsciting stuff Colin,how many more clutches you expecting...



Oh dear.................that was eggseptionally terrible! :lol:

Anyway.....nice work all, I'm wishing I had spare grand or 50....


----------



## SCam (Oct 12, 2009)

this thread is goin great guys sooo much variety with jungles.. no doubt the best morelia sp.
great jungles on here..keep em comin guys!!
(yay 1000th post haha)


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Oct 12, 2009)

ScrubbyCam said:


> this thread is goin great guys sooo much variety with jungles.. no doubt the best morelia sp.
> great jungles on here..keep em comin guys!!
> (yay 1000th post haha)


 you just had to get the 1st and 1000th posts hey, pity ya didn't get the 100th post.

Colin, do you have pics of spidergirl in your albums?


----------



## Colin (Oct 12, 2009)

The_S_Word said:


> Colin, do you have pics of spidergirl in your albums?



yes mate.. if she does lay and the eggs are fertile.. I will definitely be keeping a few for myself and a few people have had their names down and been waiting for a hatchie from her for sometime.. 
so the clutch is probably already sold out..

these are some pics (taken by mark sim when he owned her) from my profile album.. apollo (from SXR aphrodite - spiderwoman's grandmother) was the male I used over her this season. Ive been hesitant about her and still wont believe shes going to lay until she actually does.. as shes never had a clutch before.. so fingers crossed..


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 12, 2009)

Goddam Colin!! They just keep comin' don't they  
I'd like to get hold of one of her female progeny one day, so I'll cross my fingers for you too.


----------



## Kurto (Oct 12, 2009)

My fingers are crossed to Colin (hint, hint)!

This girl shed last night.....


----------



## dexter (Oct 12, 2009)

There are some wicked jungles on this thread! I love the head pattern on Colin's spidergirl. Would love a hatchy from her if they were to have the same pattern. Anyway here are my two that i hope will be of age to breed next year.


----------



## Kurto (Oct 12, 2009)

Dexter, that one on the right.......... DAMN that's nice!


----------



## dexter (Oct 12, 2009)

Kurto said:


> Dexter, that one on the right.......... DAMN that's nice!



cheers. The photo of the male didn't turn out too good was having some troubles with the camera. will try to get some good photos of him soon.


----------



## xterra (Oct 12, 2009)

Have to agree with you on that head pattern. I had to do a double take to see if this was the same animal. Body markings and colour are clearly different though.

Fingers crossed for you on spiderwoman, can see why you have a long list on her offspring.

Paul.



Colin said:


> male from apollo x athena last season.
> I like the head pattern on this guy..
> 
> and another 17 eggs gone in the incubator today


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey dexter, did you get those jungles locally?
I want to get a nice looking female this season but want to look at a few in person before i choose.


----------



## Choco (Oct 13, 2009)

Geez Colin,
That's the 1st good body shot I've seen of Spiderwoman. Can certainly see the similarity to Spiderman. Fingers crossed my girl (Spider X Aphrodite) gets anywhere near her standard.

Tojo, that would make my girl clutch mate to your boy/girl. How old is the photo you posted a few pages before?

I'm hoping to get updated photos on Wed of my guys.

Cheers,

Choco


----------



## Colin (Oct 13, 2009)

Serpentes said:


> Goddam Colin!! They just keep comin' don't they
> I'd like to get hold of one of her female progeny one day, so I'll cross my fingers for you too.


thanks scott... no probs mate will add you to the list// just have to breed her first haha shes a strange girl and has eluded both mark and me (so far) from ever laying a clutch.. 


Kurto said:


> My fingers are crossed to Colin (hint, hint)!


thanks mate.. will add you to the list.


dexter said:


> There are some wicked jungles on this thread! I love the head pattern on Colin's spidergirl. Would love a hatchy from her if they were to have the same pattern. Anyway here are my two that i hope will be of age to breed next year.


will do my best dexter.. nice jungles mate.. SXR line? 


xterra_2010 said:


> Have to agree with you on that head pattern. I had to do a double take to see if this was the same animal. Body markings and colour are clearly different though. Fingers crossed for you on spiderwoman, can see why you have a long list on her offspring. Paul.


thanks paul. the head pattern of your male is looking good too mate. yeah the pics were all taken by mark when he owned her.. my pics of her are all different colours too depending on the stage of a shed cycle she's on and the lighting etc.. 


Choco said:


> Geez Colin, That's the 1st good body shot I've seen of Spiderwoman. Can certainly see the similarity to Spiderman. Fingers crossed my girl (Spider X Aphrodite) gets anywhere near her standard.


thanks mate. Its the bloodline anyway mate so she has similar genes. my spider x aphrodite male is looking good too (pic posted a few pages back and in my profile album)


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Oct 13, 2009)

Colin said:


> yes mate.. if she does lay and the eggs are fertile.. I will definitely be keeping a few for myself and a few people have had their names down and been waiting for a hatchie from her for sometime..
> so the clutch is probably already sold out..
> 
> these are some pics (taken by mark sim when he owned her) from my profile album.. apollo (from SXR aphrodite - spiderwoman's grandmother) was the male I used over her this season. Ive been hesitant about her and still wont believe shes going to lay until she actually does.. as shes never had a clutch before.. so fingers crossed..


 
Good luck with that mate.
I think I saw her in your album a while ago. A very nice looking snake thats for sure.

One other question for ya, were you able to put a male over J Girl this season?

Cheers.


----------



## kupper (Oct 13, 2009)

I think Colin already has eggs cooking from
j girl


----------



## Colin (Oct 13, 2009)

The_S_Word said:


> Good luck with that mate. I think I saw her in your album a while ago. A very nice looking snake thats for sure. One other question for ya, were you able to put a male over J Girl this season? Cheers.



yes mate and posted pics of her wrapped around her eggs and the clutch several pages back..
J-Girl laid a clutch of 11 laid 05-09-2009 and was mated to both a striped male and her brother..
theres pics of them all in my profile album.. the whole clutch is pre-sold though.. there cooking in the incubator with several other clutches.. cheers


----------



## Contagion (Oct 13, 2009)

A young Montgomery line male, and a banded male of unknown origins that i used for breeding this year....


----------



## Colin (Oct 13, 2009)

both very nice contagion especially the montgomery male.. its hot 
what were the female/s like you used them over?


----------



## Contagion (Oct 13, 2009)

Closer girl looks like crap in this pic, bred by the devil.

The other one is Stock line. 

Had a couple other males in there too, but only saw definite copulation with that banded male.


----------



## Colin (Oct 13, 2009)

best of luck with them mate.. hope you get some good results from these girls this season


----------



## beersdave (Oct 13, 2009)

just found my striped female laying upside down, very exciting. i still have last seasons clutch, that im growing up. hopefully the same good results with colour and striping this season.


----------



## Contagion (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Colin. I'm getting a bit impatient, but the bigger girl(devil's line) is really close to prelay, should be anyday now. 

Dave, Stunning stripes you've got there.


----------



## beersdave (Oct 13, 2009)

this is one of last seasons that im selling


----------



## kupper (Oct 13, 2009)

is that the new charmeleon line Dave


----------



## beersdave (Oct 13, 2009)

sorry never heard of it


----------



## Colin (Oct 14, 2009)

Contagion said:


> Thanks Colin. I'm getting a bit impatient, but the bigger girl(devil's line) is really close to prelay, should be anyday now.
> 
> Dave, Stunning stripes you've got there.



awesome congrats mate  exciting stuff huh and best of luck with the other one too

got to agree too.. thats a damn nice looking stripe jungle dave.. good yellow too. its a ripper


----------



## Colin (Oct 14, 2009)

Rakasha one of my holdback females from last seasons apollo x athena clutch taken this morning. 
she shed the other day and this is one girl I cant wait to breed in a few years..


----------



## Colin (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm hoping there will be a few nice ones this season from these matings (and several others)

apollo x aphrodite (apollos mum and spiderwomans grandmother)
apollo x spiderwoman
drac x athena

first pic is drac (SXR venus line) the male I mated to athena, Rakasha's (in previous post) mum this season...
second pic is apollo at 11 months old. hes 5 years old this january and still holds great colour


----------



## Contagion (Oct 14, 2009)

Trippy head pattern on rakasha col. I'm thinkin maybe you should give me that one.....  

seriously though, if you ever sell that one......


----------



## Colin (Oct 14, 2009)

Contagion said:


> Trippy head pattern on rakasha col. I'm thinkin maybe you should give me that one.....
> 
> seriously though, if you ever sell that one......




thanks mate.. I love her and her colour is really starting to shine.. 
she wont be going anywhere though mate.. and will be used in my breeding program..
but with some luck Im hoping to breed a few hotties this season from similar lines (see above)and will give you a heads up if theres anything I think you might like ok


----------



## gunny (Oct 14, 2009)

Rakasha looks awsome colin will be saving my bucks for a pair off you this season


----------



## gozz (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey colin can you put up a current pic of Apollo
cheers


----------



## Perko (Oct 14, 2009)

Apollo & Rakasha are insane Colin.


----------



## Colin (Oct 14, 2009)

gunny said:


> Rakasha looks awsome colin will be saving my bucks for a pair off you this season





CraigP said:


> Apollo & Rakasha are insane Colin.



thanks Craig and gunny  see my signature email gunny and send me one with details and will add you to this list.. 



gozz said:


> Hey colin can you put up a current pic of Apollo
> cheers



that previous pic was at 11 months old and this one is probably one of the most current pics I have of him gozz.. probably taken sometime in the last 8 or 9 months I think.. cant really remember.. but he still looks very similar to this.. theres some other pics in my albums and through this thread.. 

apollo (SXR aphrodite line)


----------



## kupper (Oct 14, 2009)

Colin After our diaussions last night I think an sxr line cracker would be the way to go


----------



## gozz (Oct 14, 2009)

Colin said:


> thanks Craig and gunny  see my signature email gunny and send me one with details and will add you to this list..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## Colin (Oct 14, 2009)

great pic by tremain of J-Girl


----------



## Colin (Oct 15, 2009)

apollo x athena 2008 male
black and white male 
black and white female
black and white female


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 15, 2009)

You keep pulling them out of the wood works Colin,A couple questions,how long have you owned-breed Jungles and why did you choose Jungles over all the other species.Is it the variation in colours-patterns with them,either way you defiantly are doing extremely well with producing stunners,It must be great to produce some babies,hold them back and breed with those years down the track....Keep on pulling those Jungles out...MARK


----------



## Colin (Oct 15, 2009)

a few more pics taken 10 minutes ago..
first two pics female third and fourth male
both from same clutch as rakasha (few posts back) 
from apollo x athena 2008 season.  cheers


----------



## Kurto (Oct 15, 2009)

Looking good colin! You'd have to be running out of space soon!!

This fella shed last night... Any takers as to where I got him from?:lol:


----------



## Goannas1 (Oct 15, 2009)

*jungle*

One i bred last season


----------



## Jarden (Oct 16, 2009)

*jungle*

Dont think ive posted pics of this fella up on here yet 

Enjoy


----------



## Colin (Oct 18, 2009)

this male was mated to a high yellow female.. 
shes had a pre lay shed so I'm counting the days till she lays..


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 18, 2009)

Heres a couple photos of my new addition..enjoy..MARK


----------



## beersdave (Oct 18, 2009)

time to let go of some of last seasons hatchies, this one got sold today


----------



## Kersten (Oct 20, 2009)

Eggs


----------



## Colin (Oct 20, 2009)

congrats kersten  thats a great looking clutch.. you must be excited


----------



## Vixen (Oct 20, 2009)

Kersten said:


> Eggs



 Congrats!


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 20, 2009)

good on you Kersten, well done 

cheers Mark


----------



## Kersten (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks all......but Mark, you do know I didn't actually lay them....don't you?  :lol:

I'm excited Colin - but Kris had kittens :lol:


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 20, 2009)

Excellent stuff Kersten,is there any photos of the female that laid them in this thread.The fun is only starting..well done..MARK


----------



## Kersten (Oct 20, 2009)

There may be one in this thread somewhere pythons73, Kris is the pic poster normally, not me. I'll ask him when he's around.


----------



## Kersten (Oct 20, 2009)

Page 39, post 582.


----------



## Perko (Oct 20, 2009)

Kersten said:


> Eggs


 

Well done Kris, were you smoking crack at the time she laid?
Crack Jungles just seems better than Ice Jungles


----------



## Kersten (Oct 20, 2009)

He was sniffing glue, they're gonna be called Araldite morphs.

.........and I'm Kersten


----------



## kupper (Oct 20, 2009)

BAHAHAHAHA nice one... crack jungles nex great thing on a list of great things wonder if thats recessive


----------



## Colin (Oct 21, 2009)

Kersten said:


> I'm excited Colin - but Kris had kittens :lol:



:lol: I dont blame him kersten.. they should be some nice ones in that clutch.. put me down for one of two hotties if you can please. 

Asteria is 9.5 months old and just shed.. 
she looks much better than these pretty crappy pics but best I can do tonight at 1:00am


----------



## Colin (Oct 21, 2009)

not sure what this juvie female is going to turn out like but theres more of the gold colour that usual than in most of my other julattens.. 
not a bad white either.. anyone else have any julattens that are like this?


----------



## andyscott (Oct 21, 2009)

Colin said:


> :lol: I dont blame him kersten.. they should be some nice ones in that clutch.. put me down for one of two hotties if you can please.
> 
> Asteria is 9.5 months old and just shed..
> she looks much better than these pretty crappy pics but best I can do tonight at 1:00am


 

I will not be converted to jungles Colin, even though that is on hot looking animal.
I wont fold.

Although they dont/wont take up that much room, so maybe, one day


----------



## Colin (Oct 21, 2009)

andyscott said:


> I will not be converted to jungles Colin, even though that is on hot looking animal.
> I wont fold.
> 
> Although they dont/wont take up that much room, so maybe, one day



bahahahaha thats what I said about BHP's till I saw alexis andy :lol: now Im starting to get interested.. 
I'll just keep wearing you down  and one pair wont take up much room.. 
thanks for the comment too.. shes not too shabby I reckon and improving all the time colour wise

from last seasons apollo (SXR aphrodite) x athena (SXR venus) clutch.. 
and one of the three holdback females.. Asteria. Rakasha (post 1025) and Ajiria (post 1038 first two pics)
wasnt a bad clutch with every one looking similar to these.. apollo x aphrodite and drac x athena - this season should have some nice ones - fingers crossed



> Asteria, or star stone (from Gr. do-rip, star) is a name applied to ornamental stones that exhibit a luminous star
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_stone



Zagan (male) is in third and fourth pics post 1038 and same clutch..


> In demonology, Zagan is a Great King and President of Hell, commanding over thirty-three legions of demons.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zagan


----------



## Perko (Oct 21, 2009)

Colin said:


> :lol: I dont blame him kersten.. they should be some nice ones in that clutch.. put me down for one of two hotties if you can please.
> 
> Asteria is 9.5 months old and just shed..
> she looks much better than these pretty crappy pics but best I can do tonight at 1:00am


 


Colin said:


> not sure what this juvie female is going to turn out like but theres more of the gold colour that usual than in most of my other julattens..
> not a bad white either.. anyone else have any julattens that are like this?


 

They are both hot looking Colin, i love the head pattern on Asteria.
This thread is unreal.


----------



## Colin (Oct 21, 2009)

CraigP said:


> They are both hot looking Colin, i love the head pattern on Asteria.
> This thread is unreal.



thanks craig  Asteria is the one I showed the day you picked up the stripies mate.


----------



## ssssmithy (Oct 24, 2009)

awoke to this site this morning 

25 good fertile eggs 















smithy


----------



## Blondesnakelover (Oct 24, 2009)

WOW :shock: Smithy, that's one big Jungle clutch, congrats!


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 25, 2009)

WOW!!!That's unbelievable 25 eggs from a typical low land jungle,you wouldn't be too surprised if t was an atherton but it's only a small jungle and that's the biggest jungle clutch I've heard of from a proper small coastal fringe jungle...congratulations,do you have any pics of the male that she was mated to?


----------



## fine_jungles (Oct 25, 2009)

Very nice Smithy ,any pics of the female before she laid ?

cheers


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 25, 2009)

Here we go, first jungle clutch started hatching this afternoon. Expecting quite a few stripes in this clutch.


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 25, 2009)

congrats Steve, update some more pics for us as they emerge fully 

that's a nice big healthy looking clutch Smithy, good stuff

cheers HK.


----------



## ssssmithy (Oct 26, 2009)

cheers guys,and yeah its her biggest clutch to date and very happy with it  
keen to check out some stripey bubs,hopefully some thick stripers 

pic of the male






and her before deposition







smithy.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 26, 2009)

Some lovely jungles in this thread, congrats on all those with clutches incubating/hatching! 

Here's my Montgomery line palmy, just shed. Excuse the mess, I took the pic before I cleaned as he's a psycho. :lol:


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 26, 2009)

Heres a couple of a 2year old male Tully ive recently got..Very nice Codered and i hope you get some stunning little stripeys from those eggs..Very nice Palmerson Vixen..MARK


----------



## Colin (Oct 28, 2009)

Congrats smithy  thats one hell of a good clutch mate.. and great pics of the parents. She looks a nice calm girl when you took those eggs.. 

Congrats Codered  always good to see the first clutch of the season out steve.. awesome stuff and keep us updated with pics..


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 28, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> Excuse the mess, I took the pic before I cleaned as he's a psycho. :lol:


 It seems like all the hott jungles are psycho


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 29, 2009)

Here's a lighter coloured jungle that started life looking a lot different to it's siblings and still is.....


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 29, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> It seems like all the hott jungles are psycho


 

98% of the proper jungles, by that I mean the small low land animals are all psycho & no amount of handling changes them - but that's half the attraction


----------



## fine_jungles (Oct 29, 2009)

Correct herpkeeper ,That's why there is no money in breeding decent jungles, 
most of the money goes on band aids. :lol:


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 29, 2009)

LOL, nothing like a bit of blood at cleaning time....



fine_jungles said:


> That's why there is no money in breeding decent jungles,
> most of the money goes on band aids.


----------



## Tojo (Oct 30, 2009)

Yearling male I held onto that was different to his clutch mates.Nice jungles everyone!


----------



## ad (Nov 1, 2009)

Here is a nice Julatten, even thought about putting her in the RP thread  
Julattens are going to produce some screaming hot animals with some line breeding!!!!!!!!!
Looking forward to what Colin hatches out this season 
Cheers
Adam.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 1, 2009)

A couple of pics of my boy.


----------



## Blondesnakelover (Nov 1, 2009)

That's a pretty Julatten Ad, you sure have some lovely animals.


----------



## Blondesnakelover (Nov 1, 2009)

Southside Morelia said:


> Here's a lighter coloured jungle that started life looking a lot different to it's siblings and still is.....


Me likey, he's really very different. Nice stripe too! 8)


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 1, 2009)

With the B+W jungles does the white area go greyish with age,also does the black fade much at all....Very nice Ad....MARK


----------



## herpkeeper (Nov 1, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> With the B+W jungles does the white area go greyish with age,also does the black fade much at all....Very nice Ad....MARK


 
Mark, ALL - jungles fade and dis-colour with age, some more than other's, some a lot quicker than other's, but they all do & there are no exceptions B&G or B&W.

cheers HK.


----------



## -Matt- (Nov 2, 2009)

Well Ive been trying to resist the urge for a long time now but jungle fever has finally taken over 
So Ive finally added a jungle to my collection and there will be more to come lol. Only a quick shot of her while she settles in.


----------



## Kurto (Nov 2, 2009)

Great looking jungle matt!


----------



## Londos1990 (Nov 2, 2009)

Matt thats stunning!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 2, 2009)

Excellant colour on that one Matt.

Heres one that is a similiar pattern but lacks all yellow pigment ?






cheers
Roger


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 2, 2009)

Very nice indeed Matt,i need a nice female to pair up with my male....MARK


----------



## herpkeeper (Nov 2, 2009)

beautiful animal Roger !

cheers Mark


----------



## adz1604 (Nov 2, 2009)

A female i brought not so long ago. She is about 9 months


----------



## Colin (Nov 4, 2009)

thats a sensational jungle roger  awesome


----------



## -Matt- (Nov 4, 2009)

Posted in another thread but thought Id put them here aswell.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey Rog, is that the one you got earlier this year?
If so, it's grown heaps or atleast looks so in the pics!!! So clean.
Beautiful animal mate, every bit, if not more beautiful than the Julattens....



Jungle_Freak said:


> Excellant colour on that one Matt.
> 
> Heres one that is a similiar pattern but lacks all yellow pigment ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Colin (Nov 6, 2009)

mattsnake.. that a HOT looking jungle 


my first jungle hatchie for the season out


----------



## Contagion (Nov 6, 2009)

Bloody hell, I'm still waiting on eggs to be laid! 

Nice colin, I look forward to seeing what else you pop out this year, Should be some stunners as always.


----------



## Perko (Nov 6, 2009)

Colin said:


> mattsnake.. that a HOT looking jungle
> 
> 
> my first jungle hatchie for the season out


 

Good work Colin.
Gee time fly's, not when your the one waiting for them though!


----------



## Kurto (Nov 6, 2009)

Thats one faded out looking hatcho colin, best get rid of the parents! :lol:

That's great stuff mate! Can't wait to see some more


----------



## Colin (Nov 6, 2009)

Contagion said:


> Bloody hell, I'm still waiting on eggs to be laid!
> 
> Nice colin, I look forward to seeing what else you pop out this year, Should be some stunners as always.



thanks mate.. and yeah Im still waiting for some more eggs to be laid too  

thanks craig and kurto.. that ones a Julatten and J-Girl's clutch. 
only a few hours old at the most when those pics taken this morning and has this mad Y type head pattern and nice banding too. should be a few more out today. cheers


----------



## Colin (Nov 7, 2009)

all hatched and now in tubs 
and a few more pics.. these two look like keepers


----------



## deebo (Nov 7, 2009)

that 2nd looks really good.....good work.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Colin (Nov 7, 2009)

David Evans said:


> that 2nd looks really good.....good work.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave



thanks david.. all of them look pretty good though  
will be looking forward to seeing them shed..


----------



## ad (Nov 7, 2009)

Awesome stuff Colin, congrats 
Cheers
Adam


----------



## Colin (Nov 7, 2009)

ad said:


> Awesome stuff Colin, congrats
> Cheers
> Adam



thanks adam  11 hatched from 11 eggs..
heres another one with partial stripe..


----------



## itbites (Nov 7, 2009)

Colin said:


> all hatched and now in tubs
> and a few more pics.. these two look like keepers


 

Loving that second one! Can't stop perving on it!!!


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 8, 2009)

Well done Colin,i hope your got plenty more room,as i can see that you will hold onto a few,very nice indeed...love the 2nd stripey one....11/11 is as good as it gets.....MARK


----------



## Lewy (Nov 8, 2009)

Colin said:


> thanks adam  11 hatched from 11 eggs..
> heres another one with partial stripe..


 
Well done mate They are so cute at that age

Lewy


----------



## gozz (Nov 8, 2009)

Wicked patterns on those Colin nice!!!!!!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 8, 2009)

Hot pattterns Col
Congrats


----------



## fine_jungles (Nov 8, 2009)

They look awesome Colin and they haven't even shed yet.
Well done.

cheers Fj


----------



## Colin (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks guys  yeah Im excited to get the first lot for the season out.. 
and mark I dont have that much room but I will make room for more jungles :lol: 


few more pics


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 8, 2009)

Man they are hot Colin


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 8, 2009)

Colin said:


> thanks guys  yeah Im excited to get the first lot for the season out..
> and mark I dont have that much room but I will make room for more jungles :lol:
> 
> 
> few more pics


 I LOVE the one in the first picture!!  Soooo cute


----------



## Tojo (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow excellent clutch mate! Awesome patterns on them all!


----------



## Colin (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks everyone for all the nice comments


----------



## deebo (Nov 8, 2009)

how are you gonna decide which ones to keep???? I like the 4th one in the 2nd lot of pics....

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## deebo (Nov 8, 2009)

i guess you could sleep on the couch and turn your bedroom into a snake room then you could keep a few more?!?!


----------



## serpaint (Nov 8, 2009)

our palmerston jungles


----------



## Vixen (Nov 8, 2009)

serpaint said:


> our palmerston jungles



Love that one!


----------



## ssssmithy (Nov 8, 2009)

very nice col! 


heres another couple jungles for the thread.......


----------



## mark83 (Nov 9, 2009)

congrats Col. they look awesome


----------



## BROWNS (Nov 11, 2009)

Unreal to see how much variation even with top shelf trophy animals and when you get the jungle bug only then can you understand many peoples passion for this particular sub species.Here's an old pic of a pretty unique lookin B/W with a dorsal stripe and donughts almost all along both flanks,I'm really hoping toreproduce this pattern.I know several bw's had similar patterns but not to this extent and I;d love to find a similar one to improve the chances of getting the same/similar pattern,hope you like plus an older male breeder of mine sibling to M Bonnets screamers featured in the REPTILES AUSTRALIA magazine,he was about a yearling in this pic and is now an easy6-7 foot with solid black and the yellow ended up a nice rich gold with no black smudging...enjoy!


----------



## SCam (Nov 12, 2009)

both are stunners BROWNS! that pattern on tht B+W is unreal!!


----------



## gozz (Nov 12, 2009)

Another 19 jungle eggs went into the cooker this mornning
pretty happy cheers


----------



## -Matt- (Nov 12, 2009)

couple more jungle pics


----------



## Colin (Nov 12, 2009)

awesome animals browns and mattsnake 
and congrats gozz  you must be pleased with that lot mate


----------



## gozz (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks Colin now i just have that wait, but its good to have a 
couple of clutches cookin this year cheers


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 12, 2009)

Congrats Trent
way to go mate


----------



## akuji (Nov 14, 2009)

*here is tyson after a shed*


----------



## Kurama (Nov 16, 2009)

a jungle.


----------



## xterra (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice sunny day in brissy on the weekend. This is a female mixed local tully over atherton (thats what it was purchased as anyway), not the brightest yellow but she is a nice calm girl and at 11 months she loves a feed.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 17, 2009)

Some really nice jungles there guys 
good stuff


----------



## Kris (Nov 17, 2009)

He has a good appetite. 3 adult rats look good in snakes skin.

Kris.


----------



## wizz (Nov 17, 2009)

cool he looks great mate.....


----------



## Kris (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah.........he's alright I guess  Seriously, why would anyone want jags when you can have such awesome looking animals here?


----------



## akuji (Nov 17, 2009)

I wish I could get my boy to eat regularly let alone 3 in a sitting how old is he Kris???


----------



## Contagion (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Kris (Nov 17, 2009)

akuji said:


> I wish I could get my boy to eat regularly let alone 3 in a sitting how old is he Kris???



Coming up to 3. 

Cheers,

Kris


----------



## kidsheart (Nov 17, 2009)

wow, that rp is incredible kris!!


----------



## Kris (Nov 17, 2009)

Rp? Really Pretty? yep, he sure is.


----------



## akuji (Nov 17, 2009)

Congrats Kris my boy is 11 months 


http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=2106&pictureid=21441


----------



## deebo (Nov 17, 2009)

xterra - i really like that one - who bred it??

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## xterra (Nov 18, 2009)

David Evans said:


> xterra - i really like that one - who bred it??
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


 
Thanks Dave,
That was bred by a local guy Alistair I think he is aliali on APS. I think he just sold the parents recently. Think it was Roger Lester tully and I don't know much about the atherton.
Is massive compared to the palmerstones and sxr line animals I have, she is the reason for the bigger rats I got last time.

Cheers


----------



## Kurto (Nov 18, 2009)

quick pic from last night!


----------



## BROWNS (Nov 19, 2009)

xterra_2010 said:


> Thanks Dave,
> That was bred by a local guy Alistair I think he is aliali on APS. I think he just sold the parents recently. Think it was Roger Lester tully and I don't know much about the atherton.
> Is massive compared to the palmerstones and sxr line animals I have, she is the reason for the bigger rats I got last time.
> 
> Cheers



Bigger than SXR Athertons?That line produces animals that get huge,I have a couple of 7 footers and had an 8 footer thicker than say 2 coke cans.If they're bigger than SXR jungles depending what line I'd be surprised to see any that get bigger and still holding colour.It wouldn't be classed as a TRUE jungle which are tiny and inhabit the thick rainforests tending to gt not much bigger than 4-5 foot max.


----------



## xterra (Nov 19, 2009)

BROWNS said:


> Bigger than SXR Athertons?That line produces animals that get huge,I have a couple of 7 footers and had an 8 footer thicker than say 2 coke cans.If they're bigger than SXR jungles depending what line I'd be surprised to see any that get bigger and still holding colour.It wouldn't be classed as a TRUE jungle which are tiny and inhabit the thick rainforests tending to gt not much bigger than 4-5 foot max.


 
Hey Browns,
I only have five animals and they're all only 10-11 months old so not a huge amount of expeirience. That animal is by far the best feeder so it could be just that. She is around 1200mm at 11 months where my others are between 750mm-1000mm. She was also my first so I probably upgraded her food a bit quick while I was in no hurry with the others I got a few months later.
Just out of interest are there any documents which go through the history of the various blood lines such as SXR or are they closely guarded secrets. I have been through the SXR website but couldn't find much own the development of the line.

Cheers.


----------



## BROWNS (Nov 19, 2009)

Wait till they get to 3-4 years and older nd I guarantee you will see what I mean.They are Athertons which are well known to reach up to 10 foot and are usually quite dull animals however SXR produces some top quality animals also I know they have put a Palmerston across their Athertons which I have discussed with Simon several times and what the crossing of 2 completely different types of jungles and what the outcome would be as Palmerstons tend to all fade and get black smudging in the gold/yellow however SXR Athertons can hold their color well into adulthood so crossing the 2 lines should produce even brighter coloured animals that hold the colour without smudging as well as bringing the size of SXR Athertons crossed to smaller Palmerstons producing smaller adults with great colour that doesn't smudge or get too big.

I do know the original locality but won't be saying where as they are notmy animals therefore it's not right to give out information like that without permission of the owner of the bloodline.


----------



## Vixen (Nov 19, 2009)

Forgot to post this photo after my Montgomery shed a few weeks ago, and NO it hasnt been touched up. No flash, straight off the camera all i've done is resize. Im sick of getting random PM's telling me what a fool I am for photoshoping my jungle photos. 

Hoping to breed him with my Krauss girl next season, assuming they are both up to the job but think he will still be a bit small.


----------



## Kris (Nov 19, 2009)

Did you touch up the colours there Vix? Just joking(I think that's ok). Nice animal you have yourself.

Kris.


----------



## kupper (Nov 19, 2009)

very nice vixen , chris your jungles hatch out yet?


----------



## Kris (Nov 19, 2009)

Not yet, they're due about the 16th of December.


----------



## kupper (Nov 19, 2009)

its an omen kris , thats my birthday


----------



## Kris (Nov 19, 2009)

How lucky are you?!? I was going to have a birthday boy special that day to sell them- You get one, but you pay for two. Who's looking after ya? I am 'ol chum. I've also come up with a name to market them "Mixed Locality Atherton Type Jungles". 
Here are the eggs as they appeared a few days ago, they still look the same tonight....


----------



## Vixen (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice


----------



## kupper (Nov 19, 2009)

Well that is a marketing plan to be proud of , catchy no fuss title with a great honest trasparent profit margin I would be crazy to say no 
hope one has our name written on it


----------



## Kris (Nov 19, 2009)

Kupper.....they are pythons silly...they don't have writing on them


----------



## Kurto (Nov 24, 2009)

another.....


----------



## Colin (Nov 28, 2009)

one day old jungle  first out 28-11 for this clutch but since the first pic all the other eggs have pipped


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 28, 2009)

That one is looking the goods Colin,very nice indeed.doesnt matter if its your first time or 50time you always get excited watching those little heads pop out..Well done again...MARK


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 28, 2009)

Adorable Colin!! 

My baby boy is growing up....


----------



## fine_jungles (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice bold markings on that one, Well done Colin.

Good quality pics as usual Kurto, nice animals too.

cheers.


----------



## Colin (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks mark, jordan and troy  and your right mark.. I get excited every time..
that jungle is colouring up very nicely too jordan.. it looks great 
great pics too kurto..


----------



## ad (Nov 28, 2009)

Colin said:


> one day old jungle  first out 28-11 for this clutch but since the first pic all the other eggs have pipped



Unreal Colin, great to see such stunners, holdbacks will be a tough decision this season Id say


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 28, 2009)

Very nice jungles everyone 
Congrats Col 
The thing i find most interesting about the B&Ws is the amount of patterns with that bloodline .
You can normal or classic jungle patterns usualy 70% colour 30% black pattern .
Then you will get very good 50/50 patterns , then reduced even further pattern with less black, ie reduced patterned jungles . 
Also single and multiple striped patterns as well.
Enough variations to work on for many years to come .
Good luck to all with your jungle projects .
Cant beat jungles lol
cheers
Roger


----------



## Colin (Nov 28, 2009)

ad said:


> Unreal Colin, great to see such stunners, holdbacks will be a tough decision this season Id say



thanks adam  Its hard not to keep most of them mate bahaha I love my jungles.

thanks roger  and thats just so true.. I want to get some lines going exactly like that.. 
I have some B&W striped ready to breed next year (stripe to stripe) and RP etc. theres a long way to go but a hell of a lot of fun in doing it.. 
and credit should be given to tremain for all his efforts in getting these guys going in the first place. cheers


----------



## MikeCurtin (Nov 28, 2009)

A few of last year's:










Their parents:


----------



## MikeCurtin (Nov 28, 2009)

And this year's pairing....color sucks due to being washed out by the flash.


----------



## Colin (Nov 30, 2009)

this one hatched yesterday and looks a bit different than the rest of the clutch.
apart from being the only one with any sort of stripe (others are banded) its dorsal stripe is black.
usually in most of the other striped julattens I have its the white base colour. 
will be keeping this one to see how it develops  cheers


----------



## Col J (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice work, Colin. Congrats on the B&W's. Can't wait til my B&W's breed next year. Also have a nice clutch of B&G's in the incubator from the girl I got from you. 

It's a great time of the year, . . . . . if your nerves can hold out!

Col J.


----------



## Colin (Nov 30, 2009)

Col J said:


> Nice work, Colin. Congrats on the B&W's. Can't wait til my B&W's breed next year. Also have a nice clutch of B&G's in the incubator from the girl I got from you.
> It's a great time of the year, . . . . . if your nerves can hold out! Col J.




thanks mate and congrats on the clutch  I love this time of year and breeding my animals.. 
heres a few other pics of a couple from the same clutch.. cheers


----------



## deebo (Nov 30, 2009)

wow colin that one has a reverse stripe! =)

i put these pics up in another trhead but seeing as they are jungles I will post them here as well.

2 yearling females and my 3yr old male.....my male yearling is about to shed and so is my adult female so will get some pics of them in a week or so.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## No-two (Nov 30, 2009)

Looking good col, should hatch out some crackers this season.


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 30, 2009)

They are absolutely stunners Colin,looks as thou you will end up with some really nice Jungles again this season,it defiantly puts a smile on your face when all the hard yards pays off.The only problem i can see you having,how many will i keep for myself-how many will i sell..Best of luck deciding on all the keepers,as by the look of it you will have a hard time.But i suppose you can just keep all of them.LOL....Well done...MARK


----------



## Colin (Nov 30, 2009)

thanks dave, hayden and mark  love your jungle pics dave. 
yeah I though that one was a little bit different looking to the usual hatchies. but cant keep them all mark and will be selling a fair few of these julattens and the black and yellows this season.. I'll be keeping a few back as usual for my own projects and breeding though

my black and yellows should all start hatching over the next few weeks so hope theres some potential there as well..


----------



## kidsheart (Dec 1, 2009)

wow, that thing looks unbelievable kris!! 
an answer for those "tiger retics" ay?
how old is he?


----------



## Colin (Dec 1, 2009)

Kris said:


> He's ok. Not at his most colourful anymore. He is about 7yrs old.
> 
> Kris.



awesome kris  Is that armaggedon?


----------



## Choco (Dec 2, 2009)

2 of my jungles.
1st 2 pics are my female, Isis. SXR line bred by Mark Sim (aka morelia_morphs). Mother was Aphrodite and father was Spiderman.
Pic 3 & 4 are my male, Merlock, bred by Roger Lester. Not sure yet which of Rogers breeders are his parents.
Pics 1 & 3 are of them at about 18months old
Pics 2 & 4 are most recent
Pic 5 is the 2 together in the sun a few months ago.


----------



## Jarden (Dec 2, 2009)

THose are some crackers choco my one just had a shed tonight will get some pics up tomorrow


----------



## ivonavich (Dec 2, 2009)

Shot of MJ after I upgraded food size last night


----------



## gunny (Dec 2, 2009)

Rp atherton


----------



## Contagion (Dec 2, 2009)

Colin said:


> heres a few other pics of a couple from the same clutch.. cheers



I really like that second one col....


----------



## Colin (Dec 2, 2009)

thanks mate, yeah theres a few nice ones in that clutch and will get it together soon to get some pics of the others.. 
theres some nice ones in the previous clutch too.. 

have the black krauss male x full striped neville (the devil) female clutch starting to hatch tonight with a few heads sticking out  
and should have more clutches hatching next week, and more over the next few weeks..


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 2, 2009)

I have to say, I'm shocked at this thread, some AMAZING snakes here. :shock::shock:


----------



## Contagion (Dec 2, 2009)

Colin said:


> have the black krauss male x full striped neville (the devil) female clutch starting to hatch tonight with a few heads sticking out
> and should have more clutches hatching next week, and more over the next few weeks..



Keen to see that clutch. Sounds pretty darn good to me....


----------



## Jarden (Dec 3, 2009)

gunny said:


> Rp atherton




Is that rp? Some peoples thoughts on rp varies i thought mine was rp aswell till some one said it wasnt looks just like yours. Not being a *** Just wanting to know what other peoples opinions are on them cheers will post pic of mine up tomorrow was going to take photos today but yeah lol it rained 

But nice snake!


----------



## gunny (Dec 3, 2009)

My cameras died i got a crap one but if you look at it it is definately rp and strange coloured off white.
Not full striped but RP.


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 3, 2009)

Striped Tully x Palmerston,she's so bright and clean highliter lemon yellow colour and looks better in the flesh and gets better each shed,some jungles yellow isn't as clean like this one I actually had it shown to me not long ago and you can see theoutline of the scales in the yellow but with this one the yellow is super clean and black is starting to get a little yellow flecking in it,overall a top notch animal bred by Indicus who I've heard rumours indicus got rid of all his animals because of opmv which is a load of bull,anyone who got animals from him will tell you they're healthy as and in great condition and he parted with his animals for his own personal reasons which he'll be explaining on here soon as he's heard the rubbissh about opmv which is totally unfounded and close to slander...anyway hope you like the pic of just oneof his BG's he bred,the mother is a Tully animal and father a very nice Palmerston with black so black it looked purple with bright lemon yellow..enjoy!!Also a couple of my SXR Athertons I heeld back the whole clutch and am glad I did!


----------



## gozz (Dec 3, 2009)

Very nice Browns,


----------



## Brent (Dec 3, 2009)

*'clean highliter lemon yellow colour*



BROWNS said:


> Striped Tully x Palmerston,she's so bright and clean highliter lemon yellow colour and looks better in the flesh and gets better each shed,some jungles yellow isn't as clean like this one I actually .
> 
> Very nice Browns!
> 
> ...


----------



## Colin (Dec 3, 2009)

BROWNS said:


> I've heard rumours indicus got rid of all his animals because of opmv which is a load of bull,anyone who got animals from him will tell you they're healthy as and in great condition and he parted with his animals for his own personal reasons which he'll be explaining on here soon as he's heard the rubbissh about opmv which is totally unfounded and close to slander...



:shock: thats the first Ive heard of these rumours Browns and as a person who bought a few animals from Tremain can assure anyone Tremain's animals were and are, still in great health. Ive actually bred and already hatched two clutches of Black and White Julattens from animals I got in May 2009 from Tremain with 100% hatch rates.


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the comments peoplesand nope no fancy names or calling average animals reduced pattern that clearly aren't for ridiculous prices as they have that black and whitish thing happening lol I guess I could call them "Pully jungles" which is what some should be calling theirs hey Kris,wadda ya reckon?Some of the poor newbies just getting into herps green as who hear a fancy designer name for some regular snakes and buy them then realise they've been well and truly scammed!

Yeah Colin I heard a few rumours and so have others and as we know it's not the case!He parted with top quality animals and proven breeders and anyone who got animals from him will all say the same that they're $100 healthy with no problems whatsoever.It's funny some of the rubbish that goes on behind the scenes.

He actully deserves more recognition than he has as he introduced TRUE BW's into the hobby and top quality ones at that!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 3, 2009)

Andrew that tully x palmerston stripe is insane 
sooo clean and soo dark black
Roger


----------



## zulu (Dec 3, 2009)

*re the*

That is very good that tully palmerstone browns,he bred some good critters the old indicus,ide say he will be back into the herps sooner or later as hes got it in his blood. Ime all for names or descriptions of herps if they fit,the capets with the increased pattern that are called reduced,well could of been a rumour started by a dyslexic layman but its good for a few bucks .


----------



## gunny (Dec 3, 2009)

Hahaha i laugh at you guys who have a big cry over Reduced Pattern and crap like that, to me if there is a reduction from the norm then its reduced pattern. Fits the bill to me. Fun to read the whining though.


----------



## Tojo (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice jungle Browns very clean! Couple of pics of a keeper from last season.


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 3, 2009)

But gunny what is the norm?Jungles come in such a massively wide assortment of patterns and many termed rp are just a reasonably normal jungle pattern.My striped jungle above isn't the norm but isn't a reduced pattern either,maybe abberrent pattern?Yours is a reasonably common pattern in jungles fropm whatt I can see but I can also see why you call it rp as ifit were a Prossie for example it would be an rp but it's hard to know where to draw aline between reduced and normal and we all know both jungles and coastals have such a wide variety of patterns.

Nice jungle Tojo,different than most SXR animals which I assume it is?Again,different to the norm for that line however not reduced pattern!


----------



## zulu (Dec 3, 2009)

*re the*



Kris said:


> Keeping on topic here are a pair of "mixed locality Atherton Type Jungles" This will probably be next years pairing.
> 
> Be nice and loving to each other,
> 
> Kris.



That larger one would give the old gunny a reduced pattern orgasm,its a very nice snake! :lol:


----------



## ivonavich (Dec 3, 2009)

Kris said:


> I put up the incorrect photo in post 1198. This probably going to be one of next years pairings. She's put all her condition back on from laying her clutch a few weeks ago.
> 
> Here is the one it was meant to be.....


 
Yeah they're alright i guess....


----------



## snakeitup (Dec 3, 2009)

Great threads guys. Heres a couple of holdbacks from last season and a pic of there mother.


----------



## kidsheart (Dec 3, 2009)

snakeitup said:


> Great threads guys. Heres a couple of holdbacks from last season and a pic of there mother.


 
wow, they are gorgeous, especially the mother.
how id love to own something like that


----------



## Colin (Dec 4, 2009)

Kris said:


> I put up the incorrect photo in post 1198. This probably going to be one of next years pairings. She's put all her condition back on from laying her clutch a few weeks ago.
> 
> Here is the one it was meant to be.....



spectacular animals mate.. sensational patterns on both of them 
put my name down for a pair or trio next year that look similar to that please kris..


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 4, 2009)

I like that pair Kris[1204],those holdbacks are stunning Snakeitup,defiantly worth holding onto...MARK


----------



## Colin (Dec 8, 2009)

couple of feeding pics from last weekend.. and the last one is apollo x aphrodite clutch tonight


----------



## tomcat88 (Dec 8, 2009)

cant wait to see those bubs once they shed


----------



## kidsheart (Dec 8, 2009)

tomcat88 said:


> cant wait to see those bubs once they shed


yeah ill second that.
cant wait to see the apollo x aphrodite hatchies!!!


----------



## Perko (Dec 8, 2009)

Colin said:


> couple of feeding pics from last weekend.. and the last one is apollo x aphrodite clutch tonight


 

Congrats Colin, Jgirl still looks great too.


----------



## Colin (Dec 9, 2009)

cheers  pic from this morning of apollo x aphrodite hatchies and the second pic is last weeks black krauss male x striped (devil) female and one of hatchies..
still have a couple more clutches in the cooker almost ready to hatch too..


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 9, 2009)

Great news Colin,its such a rewarding thing seeing those little heads after all the time and effort you have spend feeding and pairing up certain pairs..I would imagine you will end up with alot of stunning Jungles,best of luck choosing what to sell and hold onto....MARK


----------



## tomcat88 (Dec 9, 2009)

montgomery line female (stripe) and stone line male (banded). male will be getting his groove on this season if i can find a nice partner for him, he is nearly two and nearing 5 feet, and she is month older 4.5 feet at least. she will definately have enough size for 2011 id imagine. just for size comparison those paddles i call feet are 13's lol.


----------



## deebo (Dec 9, 2009)

colin - has the reverse stripey one shed yet??


----------



## Colin (Dec 10, 2009)

David Evans said:


> colin - has the reverse stripey one shed yet??



julatten that was posted last week with the black stripe? not yet david but will get some updated pics soon..

heres a black and yellow jungle from apollo x aphrodite clutch thats looking like it has some potential


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 10, 2009)

wow Colin, thats gonna look awesome!

how long till its starts showing the yellow?


----------



## Colin (Dec 10, 2009)

thanks chris  it depends, sometimes they will start to show colour after a few sheds..


----------



## Kurto (Dec 10, 2009)

What is it with you and these terrible looking hatcho's colin?

Just kidding! That one does look promising!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 10, 2009)

Heres my Kraus line clutch from this season .
Only 6 in total hatched from clutch of 9 , but one looks very Hypo and has a pink tongue and is weak with neuro movement problems .
I doubt it will live , it did not obsorb its egg yolk and was last one to emerge from the eggs .
The pink tongue is very weird ,i need to try and catch a photo of it .
cheers Roger













See pics of both parents below


----------



## tomcat88 (Dec 10, 2009)

hot parents roger, but i counted 7 hathcies or are you not counting the hypo one? hope it pulls through


----------



## Goannas1 (Dec 10, 2009)

Colin said:


> julatten that was posted last week with the black stripe? not yet david but will get some updated pics soon..
> 
> heres a black and yellow jungle from apollo x aphrodite clutch thats looking like it has some potential



looking good colin did anymore come out like that?


----------



## Colin (Dec 10, 2009)

Interesting looking hatchie roger.. hope he survives for you mate.



Goannas1 said:


> looking good colin did anymore come out like that?



from the Julatten clutch? yes mate theres were a few with black stripes in that clutch..
I also have an adult male like that which will be bred for the first time next season over a striped female.

from the apollo x aphrodite clutch? 
yes mate theres a few with stripes and jaggy patterns, some great banded ones and some with mad head patterns


----------



## gozz (Dec 10, 2009)

Hope that one pulls through for you Roger, nice
clutch there mate, looks as they will have outstanding
colour in them cheers


----------



## Goannas1 (Dec 10, 2009)

some of mine first is one i bred last season second is a picture of her mum taken about a month ago third is a krauss line jungle bred by colin.....


----------



## Goannas1 (Dec 10, 2009)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Heres my Kraus line clutch from this season .
> Only 6 in total hatched from clutch of 9 , but one looks very Hypo and has a pink tongue and is weak with neuro movement problems .
> I doubt it will live , it did not obsorb its egg yolk and was last one to emerge from the eggs .
> The pink tongue is very weird ,i need to try and catch a photo of it .
> ...



i like that one roger very different hope it lives....


----------



## Perko (Dec 10, 2009)

Colin said:


> julatten that was posted last week with the black stripe? not yet david but will get some updated pics soon..
> 
> heres a black and yellow jungle from apollo x aphrodite clutch thats looking like it has some potential


 

Very nice Colin, looks similar to mine, same parents?


----------



## Perko (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow Roger, i hope it pulls through for you.


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 10, 2009)

A jungle


----------



## Southside Morelia (Dec 10, 2009)

Awesome Rog,
Let's hope it's a true hypo and proves out for you, the difference is amazing!!!
It'd be great to see some pics of the tongue....I know a hard ask, but that sounds fascinating in itself! Keep us all posted.



Jungle_Freak said:


> Heres my Kraus line clutch from this season .
> Only 6 in total hatched from clutch of 9 , but one looks very Hypo and has a pink tongue and is weak with neuro movement problems .
> I doubt it will live , it did not obsorb its egg yolk and was last one to emerge from the eggs .
> The pink tongue is very weird ,i need to try and catch a photo of it .
> ...


----------



## Southside Morelia (Dec 10, 2009)

That 1st one is a screamer...do you have any updated pics, wouldn't mind to see how it has coloured up.

Cheers...



Goannas1 said:


> some of mine first is one i bred last season second is a picture of her mum taken about a month ago third is a krauss line jungle bred by colin.....


----------



## Goannas1 (Dec 10, 2009)

Southside Morelia said:


> That 1st one is a screamer...do you have any updated pics, wouldn't mind to see how it has coloured up.
> 
> Cheers...



Hi Southside Morelia

thanks the first picture was taken about 3 days ago  but i will put some more pictures up after a few more sheds...

cheers


----------



## jahan (Dec 10, 2009)

very nice Roger,well done.Roger you say it has some neuro movement problems,i hope you have cracked it for a real aussie jag...good luck


----------



## Southside Morelia (Dec 10, 2009)

Goannas1 said:


> Hi Southside Morelia
> 
> thanks the first picture was taken about 3 days ago  but i will put some more pictures up after a few more sheds...
> 
> cheers



You said the first was bred last season...... thinking the pic was taken a while back, as it does look very young still...either way it's definately a screamer...keep us posted!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive feedback on the Hypo looking jungle .
He is weak but still alive and hisses if i touch him/her so thats a good sign,
I will not touch him/her for a few days dont want to stress the poor thing .
I will get pics of the pink tongue in time , please be patient , if it dies it will be easy to get the pics but ill just leave the it alone for now.
Last night when i went to sleep i was sure he it would die but then this morning when i checked on him/her it was down the warm end of the tub looking ok coiled and better than expected .
see pic below 
FINGERS CROSSED 
cheers
Roger


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 10, 2009)

Congrats on that hope it works out for you 

You mentioned that the tongue was a different colour any idea on the rest of the mouths colouration? ( probably to early to tell? No yawning etc yet! ) 





Jungle_Freak said:


> Thanks for all the positive feedback on the Hypo looking jungle .
> He is weak but still alive and hisses if i touch him/her so thats a good sign,
> I will not touch him/her for a few days dont want to stress the poor thing .
> I will get pics of the pink tongue in time , please be patient , if it dies it will be easy to get the pics but ill just leave the it alone for now.
> ...


----------



## Contagion (Dec 10, 2009)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Thanks for all the positive feedback on the Hypo looking jungle .
> He is weak but still alive and hisses if i touch him/her so thats a good sign,
> I will not touch him/her for a few days dont want to stress the poor thing .
> I will get pics of the pink tongue in time , please be patient , if it dies it will be easy to get the pics but ill just leave the it alone for now.
> ...



Fingers crossed for you mate. 
Good to see those krauss lines did better this year then last.


----------



## tomcat88 (Dec 10, 2009)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Thanks for all the positive feedback on the Hypo looking jungle .
> He is weak but still alive and hisses if i touch him/her so thats a good sign,
> I will not touch him/her for a few days dont want to stress the poor thing .
> I will get pics of the pink tongue in time , please be patient , if it dies it will be easy to get the pics but ill just leave the it alone for now.
> ...


 

this lil fella should have his own thread haha! you mentioned he didnt absorb his yolk sac, i have no experience with hatchlings this young but could would it be a good or bad idea to offer him a small feed to compensate for this??? cant wait to see him post-shed, why oh why do jungles have to be the ugly ducklings of the python species lol


----------



## deebo (Dec 10, 2009)

roger, hope he/she does alright and pulls through. Were both the parents just normal looking jungles or was there a hint there might be something different about them? Will be interesting to see pics of how it looks after its first shed if it makes it.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 10, 2009)

Cheers Guys 
I will assist feed it in about a week to 10 days time ,
both parents are normal jungle carpets in everyway ,see the pics . 
I have no answers to why only one of there clutch would be so different , i did cut this egg by mistake i thought i saw a slit from the neonate but was mistaken," but it was a dimble "
It would not have hatched on its own im sure .
Got a shock when i saw it had faded pattern and just left it as is .
But then the rest of the clutch hatched and 3 had died full term inside there eggs ? bummer !
It was only dumb luck i opened the hypo looking hatchies egg by mistake .
Then the hypo left its eggs before it obsorbed its yolk sack .
And it went spinning around for a while and was very week etc etc 
Noticed the pink tongue etc .
Anyway i doubt it will survive but if it does , it will be interesting.
cheers Roger


----------



## AnitaBlake (Dec 10, 2009)

*One of our boys*

Some of these jungles are just stunning. There's way too many for me to talk about individually, but it's nice to see people who love jungles as much as I do. 

This little guy here is one of our males. He's a yearling and seems to be having trouble colouring up!


----------



## Ciircz (Dec 10, 2009)

My female is pretty flighty, and freaks out a bit with sudden movements.
Will she settle with more handling? 

I'd love a black and white male to pair up with!


----------



## AnitaBlake (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Ciircz,

Some pythons do settle with more handling, some will get worse. It's very much an individual thing. It's been my experience with jungles that the better looking they are the worse they behave. It's a gross generalisation, but I don't know anyone who keeps a number of jungles who hasn't had the same experience.

A


----------



## Colin (Dec 10, 2009)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Thanks for all the positive feedback on the Hypo looking jungle .
> He is weak but still alive and hisses if i touch him/her so thats a good sign,
> I will not touch him/her for a few days dont want to stress the poor thing .
> I will get pics of the pink tongue in time , please be patient , if it dies it will be easy to get the pics but ill just leave the it alone for now.
> ...



fingers crossed for you roger.. 
Id be definitely putting those same two animals together next season mate


----------



## Southside Morelia (Dec 11, 2009)

Rog,
Need those pics of the pink tongue as soon as you can....please....stat???
I AM impatient and it is important...:lol:
Your a funny man mate and it will be easier if.....it happens . :shock: 
All seriousness though, hope the little guy/girl pulls through as it does definitely look different for sure!
Take care bud...
PS. Can you post pics of the DNA analysis for us all to view? 



Jungle_Freak said:


> I will get pics of the pink tongue in time , please be patient , if it dies it will be easy to get the pics but ill just leave the it alone for now.
> 
> cheers
> Roger


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 11, 2009)

Cheers Col 
Holy cow Scott you dont want much do ya ? lol
youll just have to wait a long long time for a hypo morph now lol
ha ha 
bloody thing will drop dead on me now for sure lol
cheers
Roger


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 13, 2009)

Ok got the pic everyone is waiting for 
here it is
Day 4
The little guy is out this morning looking better each day and is getting stronger also.
finally got one pic of the pink tongue after 70 shots lol
If i can get this hypo feeding i think it will survive.
It has not showed the neuro problems since the first few hours after hatching ?
I presume it was spinning because it was stressed from hatching ?
Any jag breeders noticed a jag spin out " go neuro " when emerging from the egg then settle down ?
heres the pic

cheers
Roger


----------



## Kurto (Dec 13, 2009)

Definitely a different looking hatcho there Roger. Best of luck with the feeding!


----------



## Colin (Dec 13, 2009)

awesome news roger  hes lived this long, is looking great and Im sure you will get him feeding.
great stuff mate and congratulations


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 13, 2009)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Ok got the pic everyone is waiting for
> here it is
> Day 4
> The little guy is out this morning looking better each day and is getting stronger also.
> ...


Aww it's adorable ........ DIBS


----------



## kupper (Dec 13, 2009)

thats certaintly differant roger , best of luck with it


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 13, 2009)

Was supposed to put these up a week ago


----------



## Southside Morelia (Dec 13, 2009)

LMAO, I knew you could do it mate!!!
Can't wait to see how it develops....I may have a mate for it.....:lol:
good luck champ...hope the little guy does prove to be different.


----------



## ad (Dec 13, 2009)

Very nice Roger, best of luck with the little guy, 
Cheers
Adam


----------



## Contagion (Dec 13, 2009)

Wow roger. 
Hope you can get it feeding and it proves out to be genetic... whatever it is...


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 13, 2009)

Cheers guys i hope for the best too.
Thank you

Roger


----------



## AM Pythons (Dec 13, 2009)

will be taking delivery of these next week, cant wait, thanks roger for breeding them, thanks chrondo09 for selling them to me.. female het for tiger, male tiger..


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 13, 2009)

Good work on fitting the santa cap on your jungle Rainbow Serpent ,
A Nice jungle too .

Hi Tony 
Good luck with that pair ,
Let me no how you go when you breed them mate 
cheers Roger


----------



## AM Pythons (Dec 13, 2009)

also got this girl a couple of weeks ago, breed by 'the devil', sold to me by 'jason' 4yo female


----------



## Colin (Dec 16, 2009)

couple of Julattens (second clutch) that have had their first shed
first one is krauss line (black male x devil female) hatchie thats had first shed.. 
will offer these guys first feed tonight


----------



## Contagion (Dec 16, 2009)

Beauties col, Love that last julatten!


----------



## Colin (Dec 16, 2009)

thanks mate. just a few random ones.. that first julatten (pic 2 & 3) has a mad head pattern


----------



## dtulip10 (Dec 16, 2009)

Colin said:


> couple of Julattens (second clutch) that have had their first shed
> first one is krauss line (black male x devil female) hatchie thats had first shed..
> will offer these guys first feed tonight



big fan of number 4 colin. love ya work and well done.

cheers
Dayle


----------



## gozz (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice colin the black and gold will be nice
You must have the biggest Julatten collection
in Oz How many breeder will you have next season to 
play with?


----------



## Colin (Dec 16, 2009)

thanks dayle


gozz said:


> Nice colin the black and gold will be nice
> You must have the biggest Julatten collection
> in Oz How many breeder will you have next season to
> play with?



Im hoping so gozz.. thats just a random that shed from that clutch and most are showing some colour even before their first shed so time will tell I guess.. and have another clutch (black male x sinestra) almost due to hatch.. theres also some nice SXR line hatchies already in tubs but all yet to shed.. 

haha I dont know about that mate.. I have ummm? a few julattens :lol: and with luck should have anywhere between 5 and 7 adult julatten females up for breeding next season.. only a couple have bred before and most will be first timers. I havent thought about which animals to breed next season though and am too occupied with this seasons hatchies at the moment..


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice Colin! I love the one in the second photo!


----------



## Colin (Dec 16, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Very nice Colin! I love the one in the second photo!



thanks jordo  I like it too especially that mad head pattern.. (same animal pic 2 and pic 3)


----------



## Brent (Dec 17, 2009)

*jungles i breed*

some jungles i breed


----------



## dexter (Dec 17, 2009)

Those are some very nice hatches you have there colin. would love to see pics once they have had their second shed. that one with the strange head pattern will be a keeper if it colours good. Yes?


----------



## Colin (Dec 17, 2009)

cheers dexter  yeah I will probably be keeing that one and will try and get some more pics of the others in those clutches up soon..


----------



## herpkeeper (Dec 19, 2009)

congrats Roger, that little guy is a cracker 
some nice clutches Colin  gotta be happy with that ?

here's a few Palmerston hatchies from this season
Parents are = Krauss female & the 4 year old male I posted on page 64.

cheers Mark


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 19, 2009)

Good work Col and Mark
Stunning jungles guys


----------



## Contagion (Dec 19, 2009)

Some screamers in there mark. Well done.


----------



## Col J (Dec 19, 2009)

*B&G Clutch*

This is a clutch out of a Aphrodite X Spider female which I put to a nice B&G male which was bred by Devil. I've been sweating on this clutch hatching, as both parents are nicely coloured, even though they are a little different "type".

She layed 17 fertile & hatched 17 almost identical weight bubs, so I suppose you can't ask for more than that for a first clutch from these young pythons.

First head poked out afternoon before last, so I pipped them all. Got home from work next morning to find all heads out. Of course they went camera shy!


 
Lobbed home this morning to find them all out, so I weighed them & put them in the hatchy boxes. Now the wait begins to see how they colour after a few sheds.


 

Thanks for looking,

Col J.


----------



## Col J (Dec 19, 2009)

Woops, nearly forgot the little Mum.


----------



## Casey (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice job Col, I bet it is nice to see all your hard work and careful planning finally paying off. 
You have done such a good job this year, I'm sure your patting yourself on the back.

My one complaint is now I want one and I promised myself I would resist.


----------



## Col J (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks Casey,

I suppose it's like most things, the results are proportional to the effort you put in.

Can't wait to see these little guys in a couple of months. Maybe next year I might be able to con a Spider line male out of Colin on this site to put with Venus. Hint Hint! Hey Colin.


----------



## tomcat88 (Dec 19, 2009)

did your pinked toungue bub make it roger???


----------



## Holylemon (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice i like the 1st 3rd ones


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 19, 2009)

Should be some rippers in that lot Col 

Yes Tom 
Its doing ok now and seems to be stable .
But has a wobbly head movement , ie neuro trouble.
Its active which is a good sign and i ill wait for its first slough the offer food item .
Then take some more pics so we can see what it looks like etc .
If it feeds it should do well .
Fingers crossed still.
cheers Roger


----------



## Col J (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks Roger, I certainly hope you're right. A few of them have the same head markings of the fem, so that's a good sign. Time will tell.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you with that pink-tongue. Hope it survives & doesn't have unwanted neurological issues.

Col J.


----------



## Brent (Dec 20, 2009)

*jungle -2yr*

jungle-2yr


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 20, 2009)

Hot jungle Brenton
ment to comment before mate 
good luck

Roger


----------



## Brent (Dec 20, 2009)

*jungles*

Roger 
thanks 
My Jungles I got from you about 4 yr -5yrs ago are producing some nice yellows-lemon /yellows, now just takes time 
and it is very difficult to show the exact - yellows- with pics on here with my small Olympus camers as you know.


----------



## herpkeeper (Dec 20, 2009)

These little guy's are all eating, but this spotted looking hatchie (1 of 2) is the 1st to shed so far  I'll post more pics as more slough their skins 

cheers Mark


----------



## herpkeeper (Dec 20, 2009)

woops double post LOL


----------



## Brent (Dec 20, 2009)

*Jungle*

Jungles- a gold yearling-
and -2yr -lemon-yellow,


----------



## Choco (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey Col J,
Looking good. Can't wait to see them after a couple of sheds. I think your mum pictured is from the same clutch to my female posted on page 79.
Cheers,
Allan


----------



## ssssmithy (Dec 21, 2009)

here's a clutch of jungles i just hatched out


----------



## Tojo (Dec 21, 2009)

Good variety of patterns there ssssmithy!How many in the clutch?


----------



## ssssmithy (Dec 21, 2009)

Tojo said:


> Good variety of patterns there ssssmithy!How many in the clutch?


 

thanks mate,plenty of stripes too  25 in the clutch. pretty happy,most should colour up nicely too.


----------



## ssssmithy (Dec 22, 2009)

few more pics.
excited to see how they look after a shed


----------



## deebo (Dec 22, 2009)

nice work smithy......are they athertons? seems a big clutch. I like the last pic you posted.

I kinda like the pattern on this one i just hatched, has a much more jaggedy ( yes thats a word! ) look in the flesh. Jaggedy as in jagged edges, not jag as in jaguar....

Dave


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 22, 2009)

Very interesting snakes David and smithy


----------



## SCam (Dec 22, 2009)

Been a while since i put pics on this thread.
Everybody seems to be having a pretty good season.. some awesome looking B+W Jungles there Colin!
Roger that is a very interesting looking hatchy hope it survives for ya!
Mark there is some madd lookin hatchlings in tht clutch mate.. nice work!
Ssssmithy some great patterns in there!

Here is a couple of mine
first 2 pics is a jungle that Ssssmithy breed and i believe has the same mother to that clutch


----------



## ssssmithy (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks guys, and yes thats correct cam,this season's clutch should be nice and bright with the same thick stripe as the female (stock line) jungle. he is getting big mate,ull be breeding em in no time


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 23, 2009)

ssssmithy said:


> he is getting big mate,ull be breeding em in no time


 Yeah Cam and I got dibs on the first hatchie that comes out


----------



## Colin (Dec 23, 2009)

couple of apollo x aphrodite hatchies that have recently shed..


----------



## ssssmithy (Dec 24, 2009)

here are a few clutch mates,(they are still yet to shed.) interesting variety in this clutch.


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 24, 2009)

Its amazing how hatchie Jungles [ others ] look pretty crappy and doul but after a few sheds they start to show some nice colour coming through...Those B-W are starting to look great...The 2nd photo Sssmithy is looking good so far...MARK


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 27, 2009)

Are they super stripes or tigers Kris?


----------



## ad (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks like some nice ones there Kris, 
Cheers
Adam


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 27, 2009)

You'll have no troubles selling them with out the catchy name


----------



## Brent (Dec 27, 2009)

*Jungles-2 yrs old*

Jungles -2 yrs old-I breed.
B&Y
B&G


----------



## mysnakesau (Dec 27, 2009)

My beautiful jungle boy will be 12 months old in 2 days time  I have just upgraded his click clack to an enclosure, but I will leave his click clack inside the enclosure for as long as I see him using it. He spends most of his time in his click clack but tonight was out so got a couple of snaps in. 










I don't know what I've done to my camera  Mucking about with the settings I haven't been able to get those crisp, clear photos for ages now. I wonder if there is a reset button I can set it all back to default. But My hubby is buying me a belated Chrissie present, early January - updating my camera to the next model up. It takes beautiful video footage but lacks the zooming function. Next model up allows zooming in video shoot and still the beauty of being a great digital camera.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 27, 2009)

Brilliant colour and pattern on that jungle Kathy


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 27, 2009)

Well done there Kris,looks like some nice stripes in there!

mysnakesau that's a lovely looking jungle,do you have any background info on lineage etc?

Here's one which has shed twice since this pic and stil great solid black with nice bright lemon yellow and an attitude and a half lol


----------



## Perko (Dec 28, 2009)

Good work Kris, some good lookers in there.


----------



## RELLIK81 (Dec 28, 2009)

this is my female i got recently


----------



## mysnakesau (Dec 28, 2009)

BROWNS said:


> ......mysnakesau that's a lovely looking jungle,do you have any background info on lineage etc?..........



Both my jungles came from Southern Cross Reptiles. I know the mother of the boy in the photo is named Millie.


----------



## beersdave (Dec 28, 2009)

*my new jungle*

here's a pic of my latest jungle a got off a mate, the striping is a bit different to my line and should made for some good breeding in the future.


----------



## bundysnake (Dec 28, 2009)

Here's a pic of my latest addition.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 28, 2009)

mysnakesau, my boy will be a year old in 4 days  very nice enclosure by the way, is that plant real?


----------



## deebo (Jan 10, 2010)

here a few pics of some yearling jungles. The first couple of pics are of a female who ate and shed last night. She is a guts and would eat everyday if she was able to.

Second pic is of a male who is a fair bit smaller than the female. I think he is a good looking snake.

Both are nice and calm/placid animals that dont strike which always a bonus.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## D3pro (Jan 10, 2010)

It's a bit of a bad pic... but I love him to bits


----------



## RELLIK81 (Jan 10, 2010)

a better pic of her


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 12, 2010)

Some hot jungles getting around guys 

For those interested my little blueish eyed and pink tongued jungle hatchie shed .

cheers
Roger


----------



## jasonryles810 (Jan 12, 2010)

looking good roger, ive been following the progress on another forum thus far, is she improving with her movements and did you end up getting a feed into her?


----------



## jasonryles810 (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/jasonryles810-12414/albums/stuff-1946 few pics of my jungle crosses produced this year are in my album

enjoy


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 12, 2010)

thanks mate
No she is still very neuro in her movements , has had one assist feed , 
its still a wait and see type situation but she shed on her own las night , so thats a positive .
Just need to let things unfold and hope for the best
Roger


----------



## Brent (Jan 12, 2010)

looking great Roger!
very different - for sure never seen a Jungle like that one over the years .


----------



## spelta13 (Jan 13, 2010)

*my new snake *

i just bought a yearling jungle python off brent from this forum. he said he hadn't handled him at all just the feeding! when i got home i picked him up straight away and he didnt mind at all, he is very very placid and has not tried to bite me or even been in the striking position. he isnt jumpy at. excellent snake! brent was a great help to me too and said stay in contact and he would be able to help me with anything i needed!


----------



## geckolover07 (Jan 15, 2010)

I love Jungles. Although I dont keep snakes I'd love to own a jungle in the near future.


----------



## Perko (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats a great shot of a awesome looking snake Roger, i hope all goes well for you.




Jungle_Freak said:


> For those interested my little blueish eyed and pink tongued jungle hatchie shed .
> 
> cheers
> Roger


----------



## unique (Jan 15, 2010)

Well done Roger..great pic of a great animal.

Light colored eyes similar to a jag and possible neuro problems.
you might have a new morph on your hands...
hopefully it survives and proves to be something new.

Cheers.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 16, 2010)

Cheers Guys 
Some more jungle pics
Roger
heres a 2 i bred 








And heres one dave Taylor Bred


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 16, 2010)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Some hot jungles getting around guys
> 
> For those interested my little blueish eyed and pink tongued jungle hatchie shed .
> 
> ...


It's gorgeous  


Another of my boy :lol:


----------



## BROWNS (Jan 16, 2010)

Awesome looking jungles everyone! Roger,loving that gold tiger and the odd one you know yourself that odd one is something special and very very different ,I hope it stays alive and pulls through.That is a coincedence the eyes and neuro probs,maybe there's some sort of link where maybe the neuro probs are possibly the cause of what makes it different,ie the eyes and pink tongue and I bet that thing colours right up to super bright yellow...please keep us updated mate as it's about time us Aussies start producing some very different morphs.

Here's a couple of pics of mine and they're progressing extremely well,so hard to capture true colour as you all know but these are close but doesn't show how intense the colour is.The last pic is way off true colour and is much brighter in the flesh and a Taylor line animal.That striped one of yours looks like Taylor line as well is it Roger??....enjoy!

Just noticed you did say it's a D Taylor animal,they're a top notch bloodline that's for sure.Would you call yours a visible het and mine a tiger,just from reading your results from breeding recessively???


----------



## karasha (Jan 16, 2010)

im getting really jealous of all these gorgeous jungles. i think my new years resolution will be to get my pair of jungles.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 16, 2010)

HI Andrew 
The 3rd jungle i posted is from Dave Taylor and i would class as a Tiger pattern ,
The Dave Taylor jungle you have in pic your 3rd pic is a Tiger but cleasrly shows the extra stripe forming dorselly and is heading towards a super tiger pattern . IE totally striped head to tail with full dorsel striping in the centre of the back.
Lots more striping to be created with all the patterns the more they are bred together.
Your lemon striped jungles look great Andrew 
cheers
Roger


----------



## Colin (Jan 16, 2010)

the pink tongue jungle is looking great roger. best of luck with it.

this one hatched in December and pics are at a day old. .


----------



## Kurto (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh Snap! Congrats Colin!


----------



## deebo (Jan 16, 2010)

colin - that thing is amazing.....has it had its first shed yet?


----------



## Colin (Jan 16, 2010)

David Evans said:


> colin - that thing is amazing.....has it had its first shed yet?



yes david its had its first shed but hasnt fed as yet. this is a not very good pic after its first shed.
will get some better pics when I can. theres actually a few similar coloured from that clutch. 
I like the heart shaped head pattern too


----------



## alialiali (Jan 16, 2010)

just got this **** hot jungle female i reckon its about the best i have seen in australia its a feisty little thing tho cant wait to breed her this year


----------



## No-two (Jan 16, 2010)

alialiali said:


> just got this **** hot jungle female i reckon its about the best i have seen in australia its a feisty little thing tho cant wait to breed her this year


 
You haven't seen many then, surely, a nice animal but hardly up there with plenty I've seen.


----------



## RELLIK81 (Jan 16, 2010)

alialiali said:


> just got this **** hot jungle female i reckon its about the best i have seen in australia its a feisty little thing tho cant wait to breed her this year


she looks nice.....


----------



## BROWNS (Jan 17, 2010)

Sorry but that's not even close to as good as they get,I've seen much much nicer and know people who breed nicer but it's a matter of taste I guess.This is a pic I took of a good friends jungle which has such bright fluro yellow you just can't capture the colour and the male partener for her is even nicer...Also attached is a hot jungle bred by junglefreak which if you like the reduced pattern type like yours,don't get me wrong yours is a lovely looking jungle but not quite the best int the country,cheers!


----------



## schizmz (Jan 25, 2010)

so many beautifull jungles!..this is my little girl..her name is lily.


----------



## lauren87 (Jan 25, 2010)

This is my pair......








 http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=1130&pictureid=24070


----------



## Colin (Jan 27, 2010)

I think I'll keep this one..


----------



## xterra (Jan 27, 2010)

Very nice Colin. Did that one come from J-Girl?


----------



## Colin (Jan 27, 2010)

xterra_2010 said:


> Very nice Colin. Did that one come from J-Girl?



thanks paul.. no not from J-Girl.. it came from J-Girls brother x another female..
Its the first time she's ever bred. the whole clutch looks a nice clean white too..


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 27, 2010)

Thats a stunning jungle Colin and a keeper for sure .
heres one of my hatchlings from a Devil female and my Kraus male 




and my Dave Taylor Tiger Jungle just shed and keeps on improving all the time .




and heres my Mark Dunham produced Tri stripe jungle .
Its a neon lemon colour but the colour does not show in this pic.





CHEERS 
Roger


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jan 27, 2010)

Roger
do you have any photos of the pair I sent up to you last season, the ones that are siblings to Devils stripe. I will get a pick of the female I held back and post a pic ASAP. Would be good to compare the 4 of them.

cheers BEN


----------



## Colin (Jan 27, 2010)

thanks roger.. the ones you posted are awesome.. that krauss x devil is a corker  love the head pattern.. 
and great stripes on the other two as well.. I have a few nice krauss (my black male) x devil (striped female) hatchies as well.. 
will get around to posting a few pics soon.. cheers


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 27, 2010)

Yer Col it seems each year the jungles get a little better .
Heres the pair that Barramundi Ben produced .
The male is looking hot and so does the female , but she is in shed mode in this pic and looks a bit dull etc.
THE FEMALE 




THE MALE 






Cheers
Roger


----------



## schizmz (Jan 27, 2010)

Awwww someones having a nap..hehe


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jan 27, 2010)

Roger
that male is nice and bright and the female looks like she will be quite good after a shed, looks as though they have packed on plenty of size, as I said before I will post a pic of the female that has the full stripe with hardly any other pattern on the sides. Will also pair the adults this season and hopefully produce some more like my holdback. Will do a trade if you are keen.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jan 27, 2010)

Is that a little one from the devil girl i traded with you couple of years back??
What a cracker, similar reduced head pattern to the mum.
Excellent mate i'm stoked she produced some nice bubs for you!!


Jungle_Freak said:


> Thats a stunning jungle Colin and a keeper for sure .
> heres one of my hatchlings from a Devil female and my Kraus male
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes Ben .
They both are going well , the male is so yellow but the pics just dont do them justice at all .
The female is dull now about to shed ? but still looks nice .
Get your camera out mate and post pics of your female sib asap.

Yes Scott ,
That jungle hatchie is from the devil female i got off you as a yearling and she produced some real nice jungles in her first clutch of 13 hatchies .
Good luck this season with your reduced pattern jungles Scott i cant wait to see what they produce.
cheers 
Roger


----------



## BROWNS (Jan 27, 2010)

So many top notch jungles being produced,they just get better every season.Colin those yellow hatchlings are wild and the pic after first slough is pretty amazing to have that colour without even having it's first feed,will be very interesting to see how they turn out.I have a Julatten very similar to the hatchy you posted with a partial black stripe not white,this line throws all sorts of incredible patterns,hopefully I'll breed a few next season working on colour but pattern first.

Roger that hatchy is awesome,so white and considering the lineage I'd take a good guess that will be super duper bright yellow.The male from Barramundi looks so similar to a line I'm working on first bred by indicus.

I was just about to hit the sack last night and heard a sound like a gecko or frog hitting the ground but was a sort of smack sound and I just thought it was a gecko or gtf but when I got up and turned on the lights there was a nice fresh hatchy on the floor and I'd just had a nice striped Tully animal escape on me and I can't stand it when that happens ,anyway I noticed it definitely wasn't the escaped one but a freshly born hatchling still wet and slimy when I picked it up and then went to checkout how the rest of the clutch was going and haad a great 100% hatch rate around 15 in the clutch.There's some looking yellow already,one especially has big black wide banding and very thin what will be yellow bands.The clutch produced was similar to what the devil has which is putting a very nice Krauss male over an SXR female and I'm looking forward to see the result.I held a whole clutch of SXR animals from last season and will be selling a few and keeping the best pair to breed from in the next generation.When I sort out the new hatchlings I'll be parting with a few,anyone interested just pm...Here's that clutch plus my pair of Taylor Athertons that have great colour for an Atherton and great solid flat black,cheers and enjoy!!


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jan 27, 2010)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Yes Scott ,
> That jungle hatchie is from the devil female i got off you as a yearling and she produced some real nice jungles in her first clutch of 13 hatchies .
> Good luck this season with your reduced pattern jungles Scott i cant wait to see what they produce.
> cheers
> Roger


Thanks mate, you and me both, always gonna be 1 going back to the person who desrves the credit...no probs at all!
Is that the best, or are some on par with that one?
both the animals your referring to are in shed as i've been feeding them up as discussed...i'll post a pic or 2 when they slough.
Stunning animals man....


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jan 27, 2010)

ok here goes with the first attempt of posting a photo, I am absolutely hopeless with technology so if this doesnt work I will try again on the weekend when I have more time and the mrs to help me. Apologies if this doesnt work. Stripe with flash and without flash. Hypo Jungle which Im not sure if I like or not. Average photos, will try for better shots when I can be bothered.


----------



## deebo (Jan 27, 2010)

like the stripey one barramundi......the hypo one is different thats for sure. Do you have any info on the parents of the hypo one?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## deebo (Jan 28, 2010)

got a decent pic tonight of a pale hatchy and it actually looks in the pic like it does in natural light........also got my last hatchy too feed tonigt. Got a 1 wk old quail's wing down it so now the scenting of rats starts!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Ben
Love that striped jungle ,Put a price on her and let me no , ok.
Not to keen on the hypo jungle or hypo atherton .

Heres one that has yellow pigment in its eyes ?????? and was very hypo looking as a hatchling .
But its more a selective bred type inheritance for a reduced black look in jungles .
But not a genetic hypo if you ask me , although i will be trying to prove this males looks out to see if its heritable.
Cheers Roger
After its second shed .





then at 8 months old 





And heres the female sib ill breed the above male too when old enough .


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 28, 2010)

And heres my Dave Taylor bred female stripe .


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Andrew 
It just blows my mind to think of the future jungle patterns and possible morphs within this sub species .
You have some great genetics to work with there mate.

Scott ,
that whole clutch from the Devil female are very good but that one posted is the pick of the clutch.
cheers
Roger


----------



## Colin (Jan 28, 2010)

BROWNS said:


> So many top notch jungles being produced,they just get better every season.Colin those yellow hatchlings are wild and the pic after first slough is pretty amazing to have that colour without even having it's first feed,will be very interesting to see how they turn out.I have a Julatten very similar to the hatchy you posted with a partial black stripe not white,this line throws all sorts of incredible patterns,hopefully I'll breed a few next season working on colour but pattern first.



thanks browns. I will post a few more pics of the yellow jungle after its next shed. hopefully it will get better and not go backwards. theres a couple similar in that clutch but none quite as yellow as the one posted. these were from my (black) krauss male x sinestra.

tremains julattens throw some amazing hatchies. Im hoping the one I recently posted and this one below (pic is pre first shed - will update soon) from the same clutch will be a pair as it also has some black dorsal stripe. this clutch came from J-Girls brother and this female below (from tremain but its the first time shes ever bred - tremains pic)

looks like your breeding some hot jungles yourself .


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 28, 2010)

some amazing looking jungles on this thread...roger i've been following the pics/comments on that hatchie with the pink tongue, last post was around 2 weeks ago and was wondering how it going now?? any update?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 28, 2010)

Husskisam
She has had 2 small feeds and is still healthy but it will be a slow process to get her up to breeding size .
Thats if she keeps on improving ?
a close up for those interested 
OK UPDATE JUST NOW SHE ATE HER FIRST FEED ON HER OWN . Her third feed .
EXCELLANT NEWS LOL




cheers
Roger


----------



## slitherin_snake (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Guy/Girls, I have by no means a top collection but i like my jungle!!! here she is ???Due for a shed very soon... comments welcome.


----------



## arbok (Jan 28, 2010)

herpkeeper said:


> These little guy's are all eating, but this spotted looking hatchie (1 of 2) is the 1st to shed so far  I'll post more pics as more slough their skins
> 
> cheers Mark



love that first one Mark, make sure you keep me updated on him

cheers
Paul


----------



## Vixen (Jan 28, 2010)

Montgomery boy shed again the other day, colouring up better than I expected!


----------



## gozz (Jan 28, 2010)

Heres a pic of the male i used for my breeding last season,
first the father then the Mother , then male and female
yearling that this pair has produced. The parents and yealings were bred
by Indicus, I beleive that Browns has the rest of the yearlings
Also they bred for me this season and the last pic is one of this years
hatchies cheers


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jan 28, 2010)

Ya reckon...:shock: that is insane Col, what a pattern!!!!!:shock: I got rid of my B&W's, but seems I may have to get me some more!!!! they are absolutely gorgeous!



Colin said:


> I think I'll keep this one..



Roger those reduced black animals are stunning, can't wait for a couple of years for them to breed, put me down for a couple, i'll pay the deposit now!!

Here's one of yours Roger...coming along just fine! ALTHOUGH
No matter how hard I try, my pics never seem to turn out as good as some of you guys on here! :cry:


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jan 28, 2010)

I have to get some of them too gozz, the parents are top notch, keep us updated on the hatchy pics mate.....



gozz said:


> Heres a pic of the male i used for my breeding last season,
> first the father then the Mother cheers


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 28, 2010)

An old shot of one of my Palmy girls.


----------



## Colin (Jan 29, 2010)

awesome gozz, especially love those yearlings 



Southside Morelia said:


> Ya reckon...:shock: that is insane Col, what a pattern!!!!!:shock: I got rid of my B&W's, but seems I may have to get me some more!!!! they are absolutely gorgeous!



thanks scott  the whole clutch is looking pretty good and will be hard to part with any :lol: as usual but will be sexing the J-Girl and that other females clutch on the w/e and sorting out the couple of keepers and the ones for sale.


----------



## ssssmithy (Jan 29, 2010)

here are a few i bred after their first shed


----------



## gozz (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks Scott and Colin, heres a few of my Devils girls clutch
crossed with that nice palmerston boy cheers


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 29, 2010)

Where do i start , some real srtunning jungles posted guys , congrats .
Trent ,The 3rd hatchie pic above it my favourite from your Devil clutch .
Cheers Roger


----------



## BROWNS (Jan 29, 2010)

Still more and more hot jungles.I was wondering who got those adults gozz,I was meant to get them but stuff happens.They throw some hot offspring and as good as any other lowland jungles being bred.Well done,you should spit ot some top animals to work with on any particular trait.The pic of the adult male does it no justice,it has such dark jet black it almost looks purple and the nice bright and pretty clean lemon yellow is top notch and something rare to get as an adult.You can see by it's head it's an old jungle.

Colin I have a few more pics of that female BW that you last posted and bred for you and it wasn't anything special,however turned into a top notch BW and awesome colouring for an adult BW.Hope those 2 partially black striped/banded pattern animals are a pair and would be an awesome project!!

As always Roger,you're producing some wicked looking jungles,that black and white Krauss animal is hot and that bright yellow reduced black jungle is top notch,hope it stays nice and clean for you and with it's partener I imagine will produce more top quality jungles,what generation is that,that's if you've line bred them of course?How's your Stone ivories coming along?

This is one of Kris's Atherton keepers just like it's father,unfortunately Kris couldn't contribute himself as he was banned permanently for jokingly telling someone they can tell the sex of a lizard by licking it's belly lol hardly something worthy of being suspended....hope you like!!


----------



## gozz (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks Roger i have better ones in the clutch i just pick 4 randoms out
as there is 16 of them, Browns thanks and you are right ,i dont think you could
get any blacker in that male. I have the female already conditioned for this season
and he will be going over her again and he will be used to go over the one in my 
avatar which is from Rogers line cheers top animals guys


----------



## deebo (Jan 29, 2010)

here are a few picks of one of my jungles. 3yr old female from K. Alands line. I know everyone says it but her colours are much brighter than she looks here. Her yellow is, what i call it, a nice bright bananna colour. My favourite snake in my collection. Super calm and just a joy to own.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Tojo (Jan 29, 2010)

Some very nice jungles everyone! Here is a pic of a female yearling I am keeping


----------



## xterra (Jan 30, 2010)

These are two female yearlings I picked up last year. First one is a K. Alands I got from David Evans and the second is one from Colin from his Black male. Hoping the one from Colin turns out like its father as it has been steadily changing over the past 6 months. I really enjoy both of these animals and cant wait to try to breed them when they are ready.
Cheers,
Paul


----------



## BROWNS (Jan 30, 2010)

Colin ,have you got a recent pic of your black Krauss male?He seems to produce or help produce some absolute stunners and may possibly throw very dark offspring looking at the last pics posted by xterra!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 30, 2010)

This is a young one from the same father (black ) as now :? and about 6 months earlier.  Hope it turns black.


----------



## deebo (Jan 30, 2010)

looking good paul......will be interesting to see the dark one in another 6 months!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## WombleHerp (Jan 30, 2010)

Well I must say, I do have quite the soft spot for the nice jungles. I love the silvery B&W jungles! They are pretty sexy if you asked me.

My opinion 

Nat


----------



## WombleHerp (Jan 30, 2010)

herpkeeper said:


> a couple of hot little black & whites i got off Tremain (Indicus) this season




<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 those


----------



## BROWNS (Jan 31, 2010)

herpsrule said:


> <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 those



Can you pls explain in normal english what you're trying to say etc,can't make head or tail of your posts???


----------



## WombleHerp (Jan 31, 2010)

BROWNS said:


> Can you pls explain in normal english what you're trying to say etc,can't make head or tail of your posts???




Generally, on the internet, '<' and '3' put together create a heart. There you go.

I was saying I loved the pictures of the black and white jungles in that post.


----------



## Goannas1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Colin said:


> yes david its had its first shed but hasnt fed as yet. this is a not very good pic after its first shed.
> will get some better pics when I can. theres actually a few similar coloured from that clutch.
> I like the heart shaped head pattern too


they look great Colin. im still waiting on mine they are nine days overdue.


----------



## Colin (Feb 2, 2010)

BROWNS said:


> Colin ,have you got a recent pic of your black Krauss male?He seems to produce or help produce some absolute stunners and may possibly throw very dark offspring looking at the last pics posted by xterra!



sorry for the late reply, Ive had no internet since friday. 

Browns I really dont have any recent pics of the black male but the second and third pics are a good representation of how he still looks. they were taken early last year I think but he's probably not that much blacker now than he was in these pics. a lot of his offspring seem to develop this turning black (blacker) from around 12 months old onwards, this includes offspring from him x unrelated females. why this happens I really dont know and hesitate to call it a mutation even though some offspring seem to inherit this trait.. 

I usually sell this black males offspring for around the same price as I would normally sell jungles from this line (300 to 450) and have two clutches that Im feeding at the moment. 

first pic is at around 2.5 years old, second is pre shed, third is post shed


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Feb 2, 2010)

Thought I would add something a little different. Yes its a Jungle but of the RPM kind. This one is owned by me but was purchased from Southern x almost 2 years ago. I plan to breed the striped Jungle (posted earlier) with this animal this season. Should be interesting.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Feb 2, 2010)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> Thought I would add something a little different. Yes its a Jungle but of the RPM kind. This one is owned by me but was purchased from Southern x almost 2 years ago. I plan to breed the striped Jungle (posted earlier) with this animal this season. Should be interesting.


 
Wouldn't happen to have a larger pic of that bad boy would you? He's a looker. (or is it a she?)

Cheers.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah fair call there Browns, I call it a GOLD RPM however it is a "Jungle type" and in light of this thread thought some people might enjoy. 

The S Word
I am at work at the moment and dont have a larger pic on this computer.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Ben 
I will bet the striped jungle to RPM jungle breeding will be very interesting offspring .
That RPM morph is hot .
good luck
Roger


----------



## The Devil (Feb 2, 2010)

This one is now just over 12 months old. It was given to me by a guy south of Brisbane as a tiny baby....


----------



## kupper (Feb 2, 2010)

i dont think we should start discussing that topic on this thread serpentes , you know damn well where it will lead , at 94 pages long lets try and keep this open


----------



## Serpentes (Feb 2, 2010)

Agreed Kupper, I retract my purist, sentimental statement. 

Nice M.s. cheynei, everyone! Colin you've really produced some stunning snakes this season.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Feb 2, 2010)

Hot jungle Nev 

Ill say one thing those jungles Ben bred are totally amazing 
Roger


----------



## herpkeeper (Feb 3, 2010)

some beautiful animals posted 

here's a few of my hatchling Palmerston's from this season 

cheers Mark


----------



## Colin (Feb 3, 2010)

awesome looking hatchies mark  great pics too


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes Col ,
They are stunning , my favourite is the striped hatchie .
on ya Mark

Roger


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks Roger
As I said earlier I will be pairing the adults that produced that striped female I stil have and the ones you and devil have. I will also do some work with the RPMS and my Palmerstons, there really will be some speccy animals out of these pairings. I will trade you some stripes for some of those Coastals you have. I absolutely love them.


----------



## mattlewis (Feb 4, 2010)

Here's a couple of my 9 week old Jungle, I must get a decent camera though :lol:


----------



## Kurto (Feb 5, 2010)

This strapping young lad shed last night. He is one of a few I've got from Colin. The flash washed out his colour a bit, but you get the idea..


----------



## kupper (Feb 5, 2010)

roger any update on the hypo hatchling you hatched out recently ?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Feb 5, 2010)

Kupper
She just ate her second unassisted feed today ,
so things are coming together good for her .
I have noticed a slight colour change in the dark pattern behind her neck , its turning yellow and not getting darker ie getting lighter ?
From what i can see she is a morph of some kind but i need to wait and see her final colour transformation and then hopefully when i breed her it will be a heritable morph .
The blue eyes has me dumbfounded ? as far as i know only leucistics genetics can produce blue eyes .
So not sure what is the go with her blue eyes .
But her hypo looks could be T plus genetics or a genetic hypo type mutation .
Of course all this is hypothetical at this stage , just thinking out lowd etc.
She is stronger now , but as soon as you touch her , her head goes neuro and flicks to the sides or back over her head in a spinning motion.
But if left alone she can move around ok but is still not like a normal moving hatchling jungle .
Thats the best i can describe the current situation with her .
cheers Roger


----------



## MUD_666 (Feb 5, 2010)

can you put 2 jungle pythons in the same tank i have a 6ft tank and was thinking of maybe making my little dude share his tank????


----------



## Colin (Feb 5, 2010)

MUD_666 said:


> can you put 2 jungle pythons in the same tank i have a 6ft tank and was thinking of maybe making my little dude share his tank????



Personally I'd advise against it


----------



## kupper (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Roger it's a very interesting case and I for one can't wait to see the outcomes


----------



## mark83 (Feb 5, 2010)

This is my yearling male bred by Colin. I will be getting a girl for him from Colin very soon.
Can't wait. Awesome snake handles great and feeds well. I won't call it jungle in case it isn't a "true" jungle. 
If you looking for an awesome snake I highly recommend buying off Colin. (free plug mate no need to pay me).
Sorry for pic quality they were taken with my iphone.


----------



## M-Van86 (Feb 7, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous animals, what's their temperament like?


----------



## Colin (Feb 8, 2010)

mark83 said:


> This is my yearling male bred by Colin. I will be getting a girl for him from Colin very soon.
> Can't wait. Awesome snake handles great and feeds well. I won't call it jungle in case it isn't a "true" jungle.
> If you looking for an awesome snake I highly recommend buying off Colin. (free plug mate no need to pay me). haha thanks mark.
> Sorry for pic quality they were taken with my iphone.



cheers mark


----------



## Tojo (Feb 8, 2010)

Big thanks to Ad for this beautifull jullatten hatchling bred by Treemaine! Will buy from you again rock n rolla


----------



## Moreliavridis (Feb 8, 2010)

nice jungle mark83. Colin sure does breed some absolute crackers!


----------



## Insane (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one tojo, Love the julattens!


----------



## deebo (Feb 8, 2010)

am thinking of keeping this one back......kind of washed out pic but starting to show some nice colour for two sheds. A bit of a stripe happening as well.


----------



## Colin (Feb 9, 2010)

this SXR line male with the mad head pattern is just starting to show some colour..
the jungle in the third pic with similar head patten is from same clutch..


----------



## Perko (Feb 9, 2010)

I love that last one Colin.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Feb 9, 2010)

Some hot jungles Kurt and Tojo and David
Hit the nail on the head their Craig ,,, Ditto 
RIPPER jungle Col

cheers
Roger


----------



## Colin (Feb 9, 2010)

thanks craig and roger.. yeah that last one has a back stripe from head to tail and "jaggy side panels" does it remind you a bit of that fema:le I sold you craig? both have same mum (aphrodite) 

there's around 6 or 7 in this clutch with those crazy head patterns.. will be keeping a couple of these because I already really like them and will mate one, probably the male in pic 1 back to Rakasha the female I bred last year with the crazy head pattern. Both have the same father (apollo) but different mothers (venus and aphrodite) 

will get some more pics up soon.. theres some nice looking hatchies in this apollo x aphrodite (SXR line) clutch and will sex the rest of them soon and put up the pics of the ones for sale in my photobucket album. just startng to get some of the Julattens for sale pics in there


----------



## Perko (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah Colin, first thing i thought. My one would have to be easy over 2kg now, cant wait to throw Rogers boy into her




Colin said:


> thanks craig and roger.. yeah that last one has a back stripe from head to tail and "jaggy side panels" does it remind you a bit of that fema:le I sold you craig? both have same mum (aphrodite)


----------



## Colin (Feb 9, 2010)

CraigP said:


> Yeah Colin, first thing i thought. My one would have to be easy over 2kg now, cant wait to throw Rogers boy into her



I knew you would.. theres two like that (striped) in this clutch (sex unknown at the moment) but both are looking like they have some potential and both have crazy head patterns.. 

Im pleased shes going well for you buddy  and cant wait to see the offspring from that mating myself. 

Julatten female thats on my for sale list (cant keep them all) :lol:


----------



## Perko (Feb 9, 2010)

Gee im tempted on that Julatten Colin !!!


----------



## Goannas1 (Feb 9, 2010)

Colin said:


> this SXR line male with the mad head pattern is just starting to show some colour..
> the jungle in the third pic with similar head patten is from same clutch..



nice.some top quality jungles in this thread


----------



## RELLIK81 (Feb 11, 2010)

here is my new jungle i just got today from URS


----------



## tigerbudgie (Feb 12, 2010)

here's my little guy anubis. he's bigger now 13 months old. not sure what region he comes from so if any of you guys can tell let me know.


----------



## akuji (Feb 14, 2010)

hey guys/gals I have found some peculiar markings on my jungles belly I was wondering what you all think???


----------



## Goannas1 (Feb 15, 2010)

2 more 1 that i bred that is still yet to have its first shed and a yearling bred by John Montgomery.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Feb 16, 2010)

Heres a couple of pics of some yearlings Im getting rid of, need the food for my other projects so these 2 have to go. Not bad little yearlings though.


----------



## Kurama (Feb 16, 2010)

female jungle in first two pictures.
male jungle in next two.


----------



## JungleRob (Feb 17, 2010)

Some stunning jungles out there!

Update of some of my '08 hatchies...


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Feb 17, 2010)

ABSOLUTE CRACKERS ROB
You just have to think back 5 years and Jungles of the quality on this entire thread were a rarity. Today stunners like the above are the norm.

Cant wait to see whats around in another 5 years

congrats to everyone who has posted on this thread


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Feb 18, 2010)

junglerob said:


> some stunning jungles out there!
> 
> Update of some of my '08 hatchies...


wow stunners defo


----------



## deebo (Feb 18, 2010)

these three shed last night......the first two pics are of ones im ging to hang onto and the last one is sold but not yet picked up.

The 2nd one was a really slow starter but is now eating pinky rats and is developing a bit of an attitude! Should turn out quite nice I think.

The 1st one is just starting to get a tinge of colour to it. Will be interesting to see it a few more months when hopefully the yellow is really coming through.

Rob - is a shame to see them go, they are stunning snakes and the female I got from you is really good as well.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Colin (Feb 19, 2010)

these two with mad head patterns are just starting to slowly colour up... 
last pic is yearling from last year from the same father so hopefully they will colour up ok..


----------



## Colin (Feb 19, 2010)

these two hatchies same father (black krauss male) different mothers
starting to colour up..


----------



## deebo (Feb 19, 2010)

wow that first one in the 2nd lot of pics is nice colin!


----------



## Insane (Feb 19, 2010)

I now have a beautiful B & W Julatten Jungle from Colin's J girl line, pics to come when she is settled in. She's exploring her little vivarium and looks happy and inquisitive  excited!


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Feb 19, 2010)

I got my first jungle 2 weeks ago. She is 1 and a half months old and is a "Tiger" Jungle from the SR line. Her name is Tiger Lilly (i know she's not pink haha).












Cheers,

Jordy


----------



## Insane (Feb 19, 2010)

pretty  on another note, I am 99% sure that my vivarium is python proof now, after she explored every single corner and bit of it. She also had a drink from the bowl while hanging upside down from one of her branches, so cool! ( I don't think I am disturbing her, I have all the lights out and am just sort of watching shadows from a meter or so away)


----------



## Choco (Feb 19, 2010)

Looking like crackers Colin


----------



## Kurto (Feb 19, 2010)

Too bad Rakasha not a male Colin. I could great see things over Spider woman!!


----------



## schizmz (Feb 20, 2010)

My lil girls chilling out.


----------



## Colin (Feb 20, 2010)

Insane said:


> I now have a beautiful B & W Julatten Jungle from Colin's J girl line, pics to come when she is settled in. She's exploring her little vivarium and looks happy and inquisitive  excited!



thanks daniel.. glad you like her but its really tremain anderson's line of B&W Julatten's not mine 

there's a pic of her


----------



## Insane (Feb 20, 2010)

Fair call Colin,

lovely none the less. She did her first poo last night, and I also found the head of her shed in there, fairly sure the rest is in there too, just gonna wait a bit before I disturb her. Heart attack central this morning, came out and she had completely buried herself in the substrate! couldn't find her at all lol.


----------



## unique (Feb 20, 2010)

Colin - definitely top stuff mate ,they seem to be getting better every year.

cheers.


----------



## Perko (Feb 20, 2010)

Very nice Colin, i should stop looking at this thread, everytime i do i think about getting more animals.


----------



## bkevo (Feb 20, 2010)

colin that 2nd jungle in post 1438. love it


----------



## Colin (Feb 21, 2010)

thanks  heres a couple more from the same clutch..


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Feb 21, 2010)

*this is my junglexjag yazmin*


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Feb 21, 2010)

JUNGLEJAGUAR said:


>


sorry i know she s not a full jungle but she has alot of jungle in her  hope you like


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Feb 21, 2010)

No 1 like my pic then...


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Feb 21, 2010)

no theres plenty of people who like it, thats a cracker,


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Feb 21, 2010)

barramundi said:


> no theres plenty of people who like it, thats a cracker,


thanks barramundi


----------



## Perko (Feb 21, 2010)

i love the snake, the hearts dont do much for me though.



JUNGLEJAGUAR said:


> No 1 like my pic then...


----------



## Colin (Feb 21, 2010)

CraigP said:


> i love the snake, the hearts dont do much for me though.



ditto


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 21, 2010)

The hearts are cute  x


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Feb 21, 2010)

herpsrule said:


> The hearts are cute  x


awww thanks at least sum 1 likes my hearts.. x


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Feb 21, 2010)

CraigP said:


> i love the snake, the hearts dont do much for me though.


Thanks alot sorry about the hearts its just a girly thing lol ha ha


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Feb 21, 2010)

Colin said:


> ditto


just wanted to make it pretty lo...l


----------



## Contagion (Feb 21, 2010)

JUNGLEJAGUAR said:


> Thanks alot sorry about the hearts its just a girly thing lol ha ha



Mmm, cracker jag, not so much the hearts..... had a look at your other pics too... very nice.


----------



## hoppyone (Feb 21, 2010)

Here's a pic of my boy bone's


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Feb 22, 2010)

Contagion said:


> Mmm, cracker jag, not so much the hearts..... had a look at your other pics too... very nice.


Thanks alot contagion.. glad you like them all  ps sorry about the hearts i am just ott


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Feb 22, 2010)

hoppyone said:


> Here's a pic of my boy bone's


gosh what a beauty... how old his he lol?


----------



## schizmz (Feb 22, 2010)

My 2 jungles chillin..eve is at the front and thats lilleth in the back.


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Feb 22, 2010)

schizmz said:


> My 2 jungles chillin..eve is at the front and thats lilleth in the back.


what a lovely pic  how adorable aswell


----------



## chris_snake (Feb 22, 2010)

I put a deposit on this ones sister yesterday! this is snakeitup male hold back from last year!

Bought him of snakeitup in bewrick he is producing some beautiful hatchies and has some awsome snakes cant wait to see his hatchies this season coming 

this jungle is so good temprement is awsome and cant wait to finish her enclosure to be able to pick her up .........

I will post a pic of her new enclosure soon when its finished picked up a bargain of ebay just need new fittings and thermostat will keep u posted


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Feb 22, 2010)

conglads chris...:d


----------



## Insane (Feb 22, 2010)

Gday all,

thought I would post a short update on my girl. I have named her medusa, because she is an angry female! and if it's just a temporary thing then it will be wonderfully ironic 

I got her home from breeder (colin) after a long *** drive, and had the option of putting her into a sterile paper towel tub that I had prepared earlier, or of putting her into a larger natural vivarium, that had lots more places to hide, branches to climb etc.

so I put her straight into the viv, and after her initial shock at being removed from the bag, she slithered around and had a little explore of the ground. I put the top back on and left her alone, watching from a distance (it was about 8pm and getting dark) and she had a good old explore around, for the 2 hrs that I watched she explored every facet of her enclosure, even having a drink while hanging from the branch above her water. 

got up in the morning, couldn't find hide nor hair of her, had a little panic than checked the back of the fridge straight away. I couldn't see her there so I had a better look in the enclosure, moving the substrate around a little, and uncovered her, completely buried!

she had had a poo overnight, and apparently shed, as I found the head on the ground of the enclosure.

I wanted to check if she shed ok, and had a mate with some more experience than me around, so I took her out of her enclosure (she really didn't want to go, gave me a love tap and drew a little blood) but we got her out with minimal fuss and I went and sat outside for 5 minutes with her, she was just chilled out on my hands, kept wanting to go up my sleeve and hide though.

I took her back into her enclosure, and have just left her completely alone after that, except for watching her at night for an hour or two. 

She seems to be super strong, she lies on the ground and pushes her body up the corner of the plastic for over a foot before moving her head around looking for a way to get out

she picks a different sleeping spot every day, hasn't used the hide once though... this morning I woke up to find her curled around the fluoro cage looking exactly like a black and white GTP, exactly the same curled up with head resting on body posture that they use lol.

today she didn't even bother burying herself though, she just curled up around the base of one of the plants in the tank.

Her first feed tonight, so I will let you all know how it goes. I'm guessing that she will defensively strike anything I put in her tank, so hopefully she actually eats the mice.

Sorry about the novel, just excited!

Cheers,

Daniel


----------



## Choco (Feb 22, 2010)

Nothin special but was playin late yesterday afternoon.
And one of where we found him one morning many months ago.


----------



## Jarden (Feb 23, 2010)

Is that brown stuff the substrate your using insane?? what is it


----------



## Insane (Feb 23, 2010)

yeah mate, its a mix of coco peat and sphagnum moss with a little sand. probably 80% coco. looks good, cleans easily (poo's anyway, urine just gets absorbed into the substrate and decomposes) my only concern at the moment is moisture retention, it seems a little damp. for that reason I am only watering my plants once every 2 days, and only a small spray around their base, there is still heaps of moisture in the substrate for them.

The snake spends minimal time on the ground anyway, for the last 2 days shes slept curled up in a fern.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Feb 23, 2010)

LOL, so you sorted out the enclosure Daniel???

Its trial and error mate.

Good luck.


----------



## nat0810 (Feb 24, 2010)

Just thought i'd share a few pics of my bro in law's jungle. 

Took these about a month back and photo shopped the background out. This guy is an evil little b...tard. Tagged me about a few times when i tried to get him out for some photos. Luckily he's only a yearling so the damage wasnt bad. Almost comical as the wife was freaking out cuz i was being bitten 

A couple pics of the bites as well cuz everyone loves blood pics.


----------



## chris_snake (Feb 24, 2010)

you have an angry little jungle there by the look of things lol


----------



## sara_sabian (Feb 24, 2010)

One of my Krauss/Aland palmerstones


----------



## schizmz (Feb 24, 2010)

ZZZzzzzz ZZZzzzz


----------



## Jarden (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh ok insane coo so your using live plants in your enclosure?


----------



## nat0810 (Feb 25, 2010)

chris_snake said:


> you have an angry little jungle there by the look of things lol


 

Luckily it aint mine 

I rekon his attitude is awesome. Nothing like a little snake with big attitude. 

Hopefully for my bro-in-law he calms down as he ages.


----------



## chris_snake (Feb 25, 2010)

hahaha i agree there lol... 

he will calm down over time all snakes do


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Feb 25, 2010)

This little female just shed again and is looking nice .








And heres my favourite sibling from the same clutch .






Cheers
Roger


----------



## Perko (Feb 25, 2010)

Very nice Roger, how many shots to get that tongue pic?


----------



## chris_snake (Feb 25, 2010)

lovely jungle there very nice will be awsome when abit older those colours look ready to come out great


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Feb 25, 2010)

Craig 
3 tongue pics from a total of 15 shots , 
Im improving lol
plus she is flicking it out more and more now .

Roger


----------



## deebo (Feb 25, 2010)

roger - is the 2nd one the same snake yuo posted earlier? think it was from a devil x krauss breeding.....either way nice snake and some good colour and nice solid black on it.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Colin (Feb 25, 2010)

heres one of mine from the second clutch of B&W julattens..


----------



## herpkeeper (Feb 25, 2010)

Roger, that little girl is looking good now, I'm glad she pulled through for you 

Colin, I look forward to seeing some more of those B & W's mate, very nice 

Here's a few of this season's Palmerston hatchies, the last 2 are my favorites 
only have 3 left for sale from this season (shameless plug)  PM for details

cheers Mark


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Dave
No mate thats not the same jungle i posted before .
This one is a full Krauss Line and full sib to the weird coloured one.

That devil x Kraus one you mentioned actually is not solid black anymore it has colour coming through the black now, just shows how much they change from hatchlings etc.
ill post pics of that one after it sheds next time.
No use posting the same pic again etc heres a link back to the jungle you refer to Dave 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/the-jungle-thread-104609/page-90

Hot B&W jungles Col
Those are looking awesome Mark
Congrats people 
cheers Roger


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Feb 25, 2010)

Gosh this thread is full of beauty s....


----------



## Colin (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks mark and roger  love that pink tongue jungle roger Its looking fantastic and love that third pic mark very nice solid colour.. Its a hottie


----------



## herpkeeper (Feb 25, 2010)

mate, wicked head pattern on no# 2

cheers Mark


----------



## schizmz (Mar 2, 2010)

My 2 girls, lily and chainsaw....dont judge her by her name,,, a chainsaw is a great thing if you know how to handle em lol.


----------



## Choco (Mar 3, 2010)

Roger,
her black has really started to come through. Nice silver looking eye too to go with the pink tongue.

Colin,
Spectacular...enough said.


----------



## tigerbudgie (Mar 3, 2010)

here's is my little guy. getting bigger and better every week.


----------



## schizmz (Mar 4, 2010)

Gotta admit i love these black and whites im seeing!  adoreable,another for the xmas list,heres my 2 girls having num nums


----------



## tigerbudgie (Mar 4, 2010)

your not wrong schizmz those black and white's blew me away i love em and want one. i like the one on the right of you pic schizmz.


----------



## deebo (Mar 4, 2010)

not a holdback but one I like of my recent hatchies......now 3 months old.


----------



## schizmz (Mar 7, 2010)

thats lily.. shes my fav..but shhh dont let the other snakes hear it.


----------



## Jarden (Mar 8, 2010)

So you house both your females together schizmz and you feed them together in there enclosure?


----------



## xterra (Mar 9, 2010)

Picked up this pair a little while ago. Very happy with them so far, and they love a feed as you can tell by the bulge in the female.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## schizmz (Mar 9, 2010)

yes m8..never had a problem.. but i do watch that they finish at the same time hehe,they get along great.. i also keep my 2 female diamonds together.. but the male has his own..
Awesome snake there m8y!


----------



## Jarden (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice snakes xterra like the partial dorsal stripe on the female


----------



## deebo (Mar 10, 2010)

Paul - I was about to send you a pm asking how those jullatens were coming along but no need now! Looks they are going great and are loving their rats! Shall I start puttin some more weaners aside for you?!?!? I know my yearling jungles are eating like maniacs at the moment.....

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## xterra (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Guys, Love the look of the B&W's specially when you see them next to a Palmerston.

Dave - I'll need to be seeing you a lot over the coming months the way they are all going at the moment. Is that because of the humidity we have now in Brisbane or is that just normal for summer?

It will be interesting to see what Colin can do with his Tremain Line animals over the next few years. Specially after seeing what they produced this season.

Cheers.


----------



## Colin (Mar 11, 2010)

this pic doesn't even come close to her actual colour.. shes much brighter than this and looks almost fluro in the sun.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Mar 11, 2010)

HOLY COW COL
That female is AMAZING

cheers
Roger


----------



## Colin (Mar 11, 2010)

Jungle_Freak said:


> HOLY COW COL
> That female is AMAZING
> 
> cheers
> Roger



thanks roger.. that pic really doesn't do her any justice at all and will try and get some pics in the sun on the w/e.


----------



## Goannas1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Colin said:


> this pic doesn't even come close to her actual colour.. shes much brighter than this and looks almost fluro in the sun.



She looks great Colin.


----------



## Perko (Mar 11, 2010)

Unreal Colin, love that head pattern.


----------



## Colin (Mar 11, 2010)

love that one of your nathan  awesome head pattern


----------



## Goannas1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Colin said:


> love that one of your nathan  awesome head pattern



thanks colin its one of my favorites from the clutch.


----------



## Tojo (Mar 11, 2010)

Loving this thread! Stunning animals everyone!


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Mar 11, 2010)

Colin said:


> this pic doesn't even come close to her actual colour.. shes much brighter than this and looks almost fluro in the sun.


 
how old is this girl Colin?


----------



## Colin (Mar 11, 2010)

The_S_Word said:


> how old is this girl Colin?



the clutch hatched 27 - 29th December 2008 from memory, so just over 14 months old.
from apollo (SXR aphrodite line) x athena (SXR venus line)


----------



## Choco (Mar 11, 2010)

Colin,

Have you got a photo of Athena. Can't remember seeing her.

Cheers,
Allan


----------



## Colin (Mar 11, 2010)

Choco said:


> Colin, Have you got a photo of Athena. Can't remember seeing her.
> Cheers, Allan



not on this work computer allan.. and the ones I do have on the laptop are'nt really good pics of her. 
she looks similar to apollo but probably not as good though.. 

apollo


----------



## gozz (Mar 15, 2010)

these guys had there second shed cheers


----------



## Macmilliam (Mar 15, 2010)

love to get a jungle pythom trying to convince my mum to et me get one


----------



## schizmz (Mar 15, 2010)

Im sure youve seen them before but i got these nice pics of em on the weekend..so i cant help myself....my girls...and colin..stunning man!


----------



## gozz (Mar 15, 2010)

a yearling b and w


----------



## Colin (Mar 15, 2010)

its looking great trent


----------



## gozz (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks Colin, here is some more pics ,these are second shed shots
cheers


----------



## gozz (Mar 15, 2010)

and another yearling b and w


----------



## Colin (Mar 15, 2010)

very nice mate and great pics trent.. I just took a quick couple of this hatchie I bred this season, 
I kept this male for myself. crappy pics and he's much whiter than he looks..


----------



## gozz (Mar 15, 2010)

very nice colin


----------



## Colin (Mar 15, 2010)

thanks mate.. heres a few quick pics taken a few mins ago.. 
a few hatchies just starting to show some colour..


----------



## Jarden (Mar 15, 2010)

That first hatchies a cracker Gozz and colin yours too, Love the B&Ws


----------



## I-Snake_2.0 (Mar 15, 2010)

They are some beautiful babies guys. Both Gozz and Colin, you must be very happy - absolute beauties !
The B&W's are fantastic ... but I can't see past the black and gold !
Brilliant !


----------



## Colin (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Perko (Mar 15, 2010)

Awesome colour Colin.


----------



## Choco (Mar 15, 2010)

Which one is that Colin(2 posts above)?
Love the bands on the 1st hatchie and the black nodules (or whatever you want to call them) on the 2nd.


----------



## deebo (Mar 16, 2010)

this little girl just shed last night and is starting to get a tiny bit of colour colour coming. Cant wait to see it in another few months. I like how even the black on the head is not really solid and will probably have yellow flecking through it.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Jarden (Mar 17, 2010)

Thought id get some pics of my jungle looks like hes coming upto shed looks more yellow in the flesh but he hasnt got the best color to him but i love his pattern. hes a yearling tully


----------



## deebo (Apr 4, 2010)

thought i might try and revive this thread. This little hatchy just shed the other day and I think is looking quite nice. Pity it has a bit of an attitude.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## bpb02 (Apr 4, 2010)

Here is my new little girl that i got from David Evans she is settling in well.


----------



## Insane (Apr 7, 2010)

beautiful, looks like its about the same size as mine.


----------



## thals (Apr 7, 2010)

David Evans said:


> thought i might try and revive this thread. This little hatchy just shed the other day and I think is looking quite nice. Pity it has a bit of an attitude.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave



Can't wait to get this little girl home! Her very own & willing pin cushion is ready and waiting :lol:


----------



## thals (Apr 7, 2010)

One of my little dudes


----------



## Jarden (Apr 7, 2010)

Very nice Thals what locale is he?


----------



## thals (Apr 7, 2010)

Not too sure on the locale Jards, Marty off this site bred him


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 7, 2010)

Thats a insane pattern on that jungle bred by Marty
Way to go Marty
Congrats

cheers
Roger


----------



## gozz (Apr 7, 2010)

A Very nice lookin jungle you have there Thals
congrads


----------



## thals (Apr 7, 2010)

Cheers guys, can't wait to see what this guy will turn out like as he grows, am already more than happy with him as is!  N yep, Marty does breed some absolute stunning animals that's for sure.


----------



## Colin (Apr 7, 2010)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Thats a insane pattern on that jungle bred by Marty
> Way to go Marty Congrats cheers Roger



I definitely have to agree  awesome reduced pattern. congrats marty and thals..

this female Im keeping is just starting to colour up a little bit more..


----------



## gozz (Apr 7, 2010)

That one will be a cracker Colin very nice


----------



## Blondie84 (Apr 7, 2010)

They are all beautiful!! Saving my pennies so i can get myself one!!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 7, 2010)

Stunning jungles Gozz
from the previous posts mate .
Well done .
Excellant RP jungle Colin.
Your jungles keep on surprizing me .
Good work also.

cheers
Roger


----------



## Colin (Apr 7, 2010)

thanks roger.. heres another one to keep the thread going.. 
2008 holdback male from apollo x athena. looks a bit scruffy here and will get a better pic next time he sheds.
second pic is same jungle taken last year to show the difference in yellow colouring between then and now.. but the first pic doesnt show him at his best.. hes much brighter in the flesh..


----------



## Perko (Apr 7, 2010)

Very nice Colin, very bright colours, also love the pattern on the one in post 1547.
Thals Jungle is awesome, keep us updated on that one.


----------



## gozz (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks Roger, cant wait to breed the Tully Tiger lines of yours this season 
cheers


----------



## Steve-83 (Apr 7, 2010)

Here's a pic of my 16 month old Male "Chopper" only recently got him. Hopefully he will be getting a girlfriend soon maybe a B&W about the same age.


----------



## marty (Apr 10, 2010)

thought i would jump in


----------



## slitherin_snake (Apr 10, 2010)

that is hott Marty!!!


----------



## krissy78 (Apr 10, 2010)

Schlumpe said:


> Here’s another.


 

NICE and soooooo cute


----------



## Jarden (Apr 10, 2010)

Couple pics of my male tully


----------



## mark83 (Apr 10, 2010)

Iphone pics. Sorry. SXR female juvie bred by Colin. Starting to show a bit of yellow. Can't wait to see her in a few months.


----------



## krissy78 (Apr 11, 2010)

All awesome looking Jungles I paid a deposit for a pair of Palmerston Jungles today will post pics when I get them in a few weeks


----------



## Kenshin (Apr 11, 2010)

ok its taken me a week at various bits of spare time but iv gone through the thread and colin, herpkeeper, pike have fantastic jungles browns gets some gooduns to

stupid question how do you contact herpkeeper his inbox has been full for a week theres no email address and generally no way to contact him that i can find same with pike

i contacted colin and he is a good bloke im buying off him as we speak!


----------



## Paulie (Apr 11, 2010)

View attachment 121112
here my baby girl from colin....


----------



## deebo (Apr 11, 2010)

paulie - very very nice......


----------



## schizmz (Apr 11, 2010)

Thats awesome paulie! 8)


----------



## Paulie (Apr 11, 2010)

cheers guys....


----------



## Jarden (Apr 11, 2010)

Argh next season colin im gonna purchase some for sure that b/w is stunning. Nice addition Paulie


----------



## gunny (Apr 11, 2010)

That is awsome paulie


----------



## Colin (Apr 12, 2010)

she's looking great paulie and should keep getting better each shed.


----------



## bpb02 (Apr 15, 2010)

Paulie that is one awesome B&W might have to look into them next season


----------



## No-two (Apr 15, 2010)

That thing is fantastic paulie, very nice animal. Colin sure produces some stunners.


----------



## Jarden (Apr 15, 2010)

No-two said:


> That thing is fantastic paulie, very nice animal. Colin sure produces some stunners.




Lol at that " THING " Take it your not a big fan of morelia


----------



## Insane (Apr 16, 2010)

Paulie said:


> View attachment 121112
> here my baby girl from colin....



beautiful...


----------



## Insane (Apr 16, 2010)

All of my models these days seem to want to get a few shots with the snake...

Madeline here was ok to start with, but when medusa started squeezing her arm a bit she got a little tense 

shoot was a fashion shoot for a clothing line.













Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Colin (Apr 16, 2010)

Insane said:


> All of my models these days seem to want to get a few shots with the snake... Madeline here was ok to start with, but when medusa started squeezing her arm a bit she got a little tense  shoot was a fashion shoot for a clothing line.
> Cheers,
> Daniel



geez the little black and white is certainly doing the rounds with the girls mate :lol:


----------



## bpb02 (Apr 16, 2010)

I wish my snake could do some rounds


----------



## Insane (Apr 16, 2010)

Colin said:


> geez the little black and white is certainly doing the rounds with the girls mate :lol:



haha, yeah she's such a beauty 

her temperament has gotten a lot better... when I got her she was really really nippy, but after a little handling, (usually 2 - 3 times a week, I get her out and bring her to whatever i'm doing, put her on my shoulder or something and let her explore around)

she now no longer bites, and I don't need a hook or gloves to get her out of her enclosure, (used them previously to prevent damage from me jerking my hand back in reflex  )

and once out she is awesome, just explores a little and chills. 

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Colin (Apr 18, 2010)

just a few pics I took this morning..


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 18, 2010)

That 2nd one colin would have to be the ugliest jungle i have ever seen 

Na they look alright .


----------



## Kenshin (Apr 18, 2010)

colin are they sxr line jungles? vary clean pattern i like them


----------



## Colin (Apr 18, 2010)

The_S_Word said:


> That 2nd one colin would have to be the ugliest jungle i have ever seen  Na they look alright .



gee thanks shaun  those three pics are all the same jungle by the way.. 



Kenshin said:


> colin are they sxr line jungles? vary clean pattern i like them



no hatched from my black male x sinestra pair.


----------



## Kenshin (Apr 18, 2010)

Colin said:


> gee thanks shaun  those three pics are all the same jungle by the way..
> 
> 
> 
> no hatched from my black male x sinestra pair.



fantastic!


----------



## Colin (Apr 18, 2010)

heres two pics of the female jungle from post #1578 first day out of the egg


----------



## thals (Apr 18, 2010)

She's a little beauty Colin!


----------



## Col J (Apr 18, 2010)

Colin said:


> heres two pics of the female jungle from post #1578 first day out of the egg


 
Hi Colin,

She was always going to be a little special from day one. Very nice.


----------



## Paulie (Apr 18, 2010)

nice one.. so clean.. will be a crazy breeding animal..


----------



## Perko (Apr 18, 2010)

Ditto with everyone else, super clean bright colours Colin.


----------



## Colin (Apr 18, 2010)

thanks people


----------



## callumsikone (Apr 18, 2010)

how old are those ones colin? i hope my boy turns out looking something like those ones


----------



## Colin (Apr 18, 2010)

callumsikone said:


> how old are those ones colin? i hope my boy turns out looking something like those ones



#1578 are three pics of the same jungle callum.. and your male you got from the hatchies I currently have for sale is that female's (post 1578 ) brother form the same clutch hatched 28-12-2009 

so they have plenty more colouring up to go but are ok so far for thee months old plus


----------



## Kenno (Apr 18, 2010)

Looking sensational Colin. Well done


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 19, 2010)

Colin said:


> gee thanks shaun  those three pics are all the same jungle by the way..


 Could have had me fooled.
All I saw were these crisp yellow and black _things_ haha


----------



## Perko (Apr 19, 2010)

This girl has grown a bit.


----------



## xterra (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice thick stripe on that Craig. Is that the one Colin bred and do you have any photo's of the parents?

Paul


----------



## Colin (Apr 19, 2010)

CraigP said:


> This girl has grown a bit.



looking good mate  
aphrodite was the mother paul..


----------



## xterra (Apr 19, 2010)

[aphrodite was the mother paul..[/QUOTE]

Colin does aphrodite usually throw striped offspring like that or is that a trait of the male that was put over her. Or is that simply a case of the variation within clutches that people talk about.

I just ask because from the photo I have seen of Aphrodite I didn't think she was striped.........was an average photo though so could be wrong.

Cheers


----------



## sikishrory (Apr 20, 2010)

*full grown jungles*

i hear that jungles live for around 25yrs. i've spent hours and hours going on google journeys looking for pictures of these older jungles but can't find anything? i think the oldest one i've seen was like 7yrs old or sumthing. why is this? the only thing i can think of is that buying a jungle python to keep in the late 80s wasnt a very common thing to do, if legal at all.
does anybody have any links or photos of adult fully grown jungles? 
i have a female palmerston thats about a year and a half old and i've heard jungles can lose there colors when there older and look almost completely black. be good to see some pictures


----------



## Colin (Apr 20, 2010)

xterra_2010 said:


> Colin does aphrodite usually throw striped offspring like that or is that a trait of the male that was put over her. Or is that simply a case of the variation within clutches that people talk about. I just ask because from the photo I have seen of Aphrodite I didn't think she was striped.........was an average photo though so could be wrong. Cheers



aphrodite regularly throws some striped or partially striped hatchies. not a great deal per clutch but always one or two. and yes she banded. below pic is a bit of a striped holdback female from 2009 season from apollo x aphrodite (and both are banded) even looks a bit similar to craigs girl. I bred a couple this year with that jaggy striped back and the mad head patterns that Ive held back so will be interesting to see what they throw when paired together in a few years time.


----------



## Colin (Apr 23, 2010)

apollo x aphrodite 2009 holdback that hatched 08-12-2009 and starting to show some colour







J-Girls brother x J-Girl 2009 male hatched 06-11-2009


----------



## Perko (Apr 23, 2010)

Wicked head patterns Colin.


----------



## Colin (Apr 23, 2010)

yeah I really like the crazy symetrical head patterns on jungles in post 1597 and the black & yellow in post 1598 too.. 
will try and get some pics of a couple more with mad head patterns from that clutch I kept. 

Julatten 2009 hatchie from J-Girls brother x Julatten female 3


----------



## Col J (Apr 23, 2010)

That's a nice B&G Colin. You can see the Aphrodite influence.

Here's a pic of one of mine. He's out of my girl 'Venus', daughter of Aphrodite & Spider.

I took about 37 photos & this is the only one that's not horribly out of focus. (zero photographic skills)


----------



## Col J (Apr 23, 2010)

That last B&W is pretty hot too!


----------



## Colin (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks Col.. nice hatchie too mate, should colour up really well. 

Is the mother the hatchie the female you bought from me? great stuff


----------



## Col J (Apr 23, 2010)

Yep, that's her. She's been a top girl for me too. I put the 'Devil' male over her last year & she had a 100% fertile clutch, most of which have markings & colour similar to her.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Apr 26, 2010)

just out of curiosity, what age and how big does a female have to be for breeding? 
and those are all absolute cracker jungles.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 26, 2010)

*Old jungle pics requested*

Heres pics of my 2 oldest jungle carpets , 
The gold female is 8 years old and looks light gold yellowish creamy colour now and her true colour is not shown in this pic .
The lemon male is 6 years old and is a light creamy lemon white colour now and his true colour is not shown in this pic .
There yellow has faded a lot with age but they are still both very clean in the colour .
All jungles fade with age and is normal .
cheers Roger


----------



## sikishrory (Apr 27, 2010)

there awesome roger. im just wondering how long they are? most things on the web say they grow upto (but rarely) 2 metres. but i think it was in this thread that i read theres 3 distinctly different types of jungle. one being short and snappy then one a bit bigger and then a coastal type of jungle. mine is a palmerston the same as yours. im guessing they fall into the short and snappy categorie but im not sure. im just trying to work out if my enclosure will need to be upgraded one day. mines not snappy at all for the record


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 28, 2010)

The gold female is tully line and big at 6 and half foot .
the lemon male is palmerston Kraus line and is a bit under 5 foot .
i must add very few jungles i have owned have held the nice clean colours like these individuals .
they are stunning 
cheers Roger


----------



## sikishrory (Apr 28, 2010)

Jungle_Freak said:


> The gold female is tully line and big at 6 and half foot .
> the lemon male is palmerston Kraus line and is a bit under 5 foot .
> i must add very few jungles i have owned have held the nice clean colours like these individuals .
> they are stunning
> cheers Roger


they are both beautiful roger. thanks heaps for taking the time to post the pics etc.
i'd like to put some pictures of mine up as its alot bigger now than it was in my profile pic. it's hard to get a photo that does her justice though. 
i'm still interested to know if anybody out there has a photo of a 20yo or or something as i read they do live upto around 25. 
wats the temperement of those jungles you have roger? they look freindly enough? 
when you say tully line and kraus line are you referring to the person that bred them??
every pet shop i went to advised me against getting a jungle for my first snake. what a load of crap, im glad i didn't listen to them. there just timid thats all


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 29, 2010)

The female is very quiet to handle but ferocious at feeding time , 
the male is agro but i can manage to get him out without getting bitten .LOL
Jungles are individuals and each has its own variable temperament .
cheers
Roger


----------



## MYT14 (May 4, 2010)

I got my first Jungle about a month ago and have just got my second at the expo last weekend.

Dora my girl
View attachment 144416

Ziggy my boy
View attachment 144418

And the tank I set up for them.
View attachment 144417

Dora Is about to shed so hides in the box under the leaves on the right and Ziggy usually in the leaves or sharing the box with Dora.


----------



## Slats (May 4, 2010)

Your boy 'Ziggy' is stunning!


----------



## willowkiya (May 5, 2010)

Here is my girl Amber, she's about 15 months old but we've only had her since March.


----------



## Jimmy_jam (May 7, 2010)

here are my 2 new jungle im getting on the 20th, cant wait..

i know they are now extreme yellow but these 2 male,female where the once that stuck out casue they bit me out of all the once i looked at.

the first pic is whip the male and the second is yellow the female.

well here you go hope everyonce likes.


----------



## bluewater (May 10, 2010)

my pair, male is placid as can be, and fem is genrally good but can be a little snappy


----------



## Paulie (May 13, 2010)

took a few pics of my girl. theres more in my album, mind the fake rocks.;D


----------



## Paulie (May 14, 2010)

sorry about the red light shots.
thought they looked cool at the time. whoops


----------



## thals (May 14, 2010)

Love that B&W Paulie, very nice clean coloring 8)


----------



## Fantazmic (May 15, 2010)

Jimmy_jam said:


> here are my 2 new jungle im getting on the 20th, cant wait..
> 
> i know they are now extreme yellow but these 2 male,female where the once that stuck out casue they bit me out of all the once i looked at.
> 
> ...



Hi Jimmy

You said that you know they are 'extreme yellow" is this not a good thing in a young jungle ?

Elizabeth


----------



## nirofett (May 16, 2010)

hey guys, this is my man orionView attachment 146410


----------



## jgjulander (May 19, 2010)

Thought you might like to see some zebras I produced last year (in the US). There are some amazing jungles on this thread and it is very cool to see the diversity. I have a clutch of zebras due to hatch any day, I figured I would get the camera out and take some updated pictures of some of last years zebras. Needless to say, I am very happy with how they are turning out. 

Q: What's better than 3 zebras in a bucket?






A: 4 zebras in a bucket! Hahaha, I am such a jokester.





HB male zebra, Grant.





HB female zebra, *name pending*





Another HB female. This gal is fiesty.





One more gal with a little different pattern.





I posted a few more on the site as well, but I am too lazy to post them all here.


----------



## Colin (May 19, 2010)

great pics justin  thanks for posting them.


----------



## Contagion (May 19, 2010)

Very nice!! can't wait til we get some down here....


----------



## mark83 (May 19, 2010)

Contagion said:


> Very nice!! can't wait til we get some down here....



+1


----------



## Kurto (May 19, 2010)

Damn! I smell super zebra's for some 1 down the track!


----------



## AM Pythons (May 19, 2010)

tully male with devil female,


----------



## briiiziii (May 19, 2010)

everyones jungles on here are beautiful. 
i took a couple of pro snaps of my little girl the other day!
View attachment 146740
View attachment 146743
View attachment 146737
View attachment 146747


----------



## Perko (May 19, 2010)

Love those Zebra's.

Nice tatt2tony.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (May 19, 2010)

AWESOME ZEBRA JUNGLES 


cheers
Roger


----------



## evozz (May 19, 2010)

Hi guy, i'm a complete noob and just wondering, what exactly is a Zebra? Obviously some form of jungle, but more specifically??


----------



## sikishrory (May 19, 2010)

those zebra jungles r sick. some of the best jungles i've seen


----------



## jgjulander (May 20, 2010)

Zebras are a co-dominant morph of the jungle. There is also a super form that is a patternless yellow jungle carpet. This was a spontaneous mutation that popped up in a captive breeders jungles in Europe. Our breeder male was imported in '08, and sired the above babies in '09. The above zebras were the first produced in the US. We have a clutch about to hatch any day, so the 2010 models will be out soon. 
Justin


----------



## AM Pythons (May 20, 2010)

post pics when they hatch justin


----------



## evozz (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info  Do we have those in Australia?


----------



## ravan (May 20, 2010)

wow justin! the zebra's are amazing!
and the head patterns are crazy!


----------



## Contagion (May 20, 2010)

no, hence my comment. However I'm sure someone will sneak some in soon... or I hope at least.


----------



## syeph8 (May 20, 2010)

jgjulander said:


> Zebras are a co-dominant morph of the jungle. There is also a super form that is a patternless yellow jungle carpet. This was a spontaneous mutation that popped up in a captive breeders jungles in Europe. Our breeder male was imported in '08, and sired the above babies in '09. The above zebras were the first produced in the US. We have a clutch about to hatch any day, so the 2010 models will be out soon.
> Justin


 
where/who did you import them from?


----------



## AM Pythons (May 20, 2010)

evozz said:


> Thanks for the info  Do we have those in Australia?



i wish...


----------



## Inkage (May 31, 2010)

View attachment 148495
View attachment 148496


----------



## spanna_spamload (May 31, 2010)

what do you guys think of this Jungle I found in tully gorge he has unusual patterns compared to the normal ones you come across, he was ok to handle at first then got nasty. the photos arent the best and dont do him justice but he was a lot more gold then this.

View attachment 148500
View attachment 148502
View attachment 148499
View attachment 148498
View attachment 148501


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 31, 2010)

Inkage said:


> View attachment 148495
> View attachment 148496



are those from Kenno, great looking carpets


----------



## Inkage (May 31, 2010)

Yeah mate


----------



## gunny (May 31, 2010)

Nice find spanna thats a cracker


----------



## spanna_spamload (May 31, 2010)

cheers gunny, any opinions on the tully jungle


----------



## Arakssor (May 31, 2010)

Well here are some pics of George my 4 month old Atherton Jungle I got about a month ago. Looking through this thread there are a lot of stunning Jungle Carpet Pythons out there. Most people would probably consider George plain to most other Jungles in this thread but I think his beautiful and he couldn't have a better attitude. 

First 4 were taken the day I got him, the last one was taken friday after he shed his skin.


----------



## bpb02 (May 31, 2010)

mate you have him on your hand with no blood stains that is a win. every time i pick up my baby she is sure to draw blood at least twice


----------



## Arakssor (Jun 1, 2010)

> mate you have him on your hand with no blood stains that is a win. every time i pick up my baby she is sure to draw blood at least twice



As I said he has a great attitude, He only bit the first few times I picked him up, only drawing blood once. He does headbutt a bit, last time he bit was last week but his eyes were completely clouded over so I don't blame him for biting.


----------



## matt123 (Jun 1, 2010)

View attachment 148645
View attachment 148644
My female jungle


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jun 1, 2010)

Interesting looking Jungle..... I like it


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 1, 2010)

matt123 said:


> View attachment 148645
> View attachment 148644
> My female jungle



is it a jungle or jungle cross diamond? looks different... from the head pattern it looks like some diamond in it..


----------



## matt123 (Jun 1, 2010)

nah i got her from urs as a palmerston jungle carpet python


----------



## python_dan89 (Jun 1, 2010)

nice jungle all =)


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 1, 2010)

ok cool.. nice


----------



## deebo (Jun 1, 2010)

matt - very nice mate!


----------



## Jimmy_jam (Jun 1, 2010)

btw it was meant to be 'NOT'


----------



## Barno111 (Jun 1, 2010)

feedig the other night! Good teeth shoot


----------



## Fantazmic (Jun 1, 2010)

looove the second shot.....one in a million to get that one just at the right moment !!


----------



## -Matt- (Jun 2, 2010)

Pair of juvies I picked up a few days ago.


----------



## Tojo (Jun 2, 2010)

Pair of yearlings starting to show good colour.Top jungles everybody


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jun 2, 2010)

Good to see some quality banded Jungles starting to make a comeback. Nice animals Matt and Tojo.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jun 2, 2010)

Inkage said:


> View attachment 148495
> View attachment 148496


That's quality Inkage, very nice mate!!
I have to get me some banded 50/50's again, as mentioned there are some crackers around! I really was tempted to get some more this year but got distracted by other things...lol...maybe this season. Tojo you do have some stunning animals!!


----------



## cougars (Jun 2, 2010)

My Female yearling


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey guys,
Just thought Id share a pic of the female I got recently of Colin form his Krauss line, she is a stunner, so is the male I got as well.
Both of them are great handlers too, really calm and haven't gotten snappy once, I couldn't be happier.

Cheers Gex


----------



## bpb02 (Jun 19, 2010)

God I love the look of those jungles are they fairly expensive?


----------



## Colin (Jun 19, 2010)

looking good geckoman 

took these pics today.. krauss line hatchie and SXR line hatchie from last season starting to show some colour..


----------



## sikishrory (Jun 21, 2010)

whats krauss line? im assuming its the name of the breeder or something. if so does he have a website or something


----------



## Contagion (Jun 21, 2010)

Krauss line refers to Peter Krauss. Founder of the original line. He's not on the internet.


----------



## Contagion (Jun 21, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Pair of juvies I picked up a few days ago.


 
Matt, those look like cowley beach jungles? Look nice. Hopefully give some nice colour in the next 3 years.


----------



## gruba10 (Jun 21, 2010)

nice jungles everybody. i love jungles sooo much, deff the best looking python


----------



## dangles (Jun 21, 2010)

gruba10 said:


> nice jungles everybody. i love jungles sooo much, deff the best looking python



2nd best the GTP are definately the nicest


----------



## JAS101 (Jun 21, 2010)

heres a pic i took of my jungle the other day .


----------



## Contagion (Jun 21, 2010)

dangles said:


> 2nd best the GTP are definately the nicest


 
You're no longer welcome in this thread. Please vacate the area.

Lester female, Think she's 2 years now? I dunno. Should be breedable next year.


----------



## shaye (Jun 21, 2010)

View attachment 151643
View attachment 151646
View attachment 151645
View attachment 151648
some i took the other day


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jun 21, 2010)

Male Palmerstone


----------



## pythrulz (Jun 21, 2010)

great looking jungles you have there scrubby cam like the 3rd and 4th pic they are showing great colouring already


----------



## shaye (Jun 21, 2010)

Colin said:


> these two hatchies same father (black krauss male) different mothers
> starting to colour up..


is the first one mine ?? post 1438 is it my male?? looks like it


----------



## Goannas1 (Jun 22, 2010)

This girl is coloring up well..


----------



## jamesjr (Jun 22, 2010)

my pairView attachment 151812
View attachment 151811


----------



## sunkos (Jun 23, 2010)

*wenlock river jungle*

View attachment 151829
View attachment 151828
View attachment 151827


----------



## sunkos (Jun 23, 2010)

p


----------



## Sigourd (Jun 23, 2010)

This is my male Jungle Carpet Python, Tag. I would love to tell you that he is as cuddly as a kitten but that would be a big fat lie!


----------



## sikishrory (Jun 23, 2010)

how long before you should start to worry about a jungle thats not eating?
mine been 26 days without food so far and although i heard they can go upto 4 months i cant help but worry.
shes a yr and a half old and i feed her frozen/thawed rats soaked in warm water for 10mins b4hand. which shes been rejecting.
one thing that i dont understand is how after constricting she will hold onto the rat loosely and look all around everywhere (mostly up) as if looking for sumthing.
im thinking coz its winter maybe they slow down alot?
im almost ready to try braining the rats
she spends ALOT of time in that hunting pose where they hang down from the branch in the shape of an s


----------



## clubby05 (Jun 23, 2010)

Without knowing the size, temps, setup and your climate i would say that this is common this time of year. I would save your rats and try in another 26 days if she is off her food. Mine is the same and i keep the temps slightly raised over winter and provide a heat mat 24/7.

My Top end carpet does the same strike, constrict and then let go thing and then not eat this time of year.

2-3 months of not eating over winter will not do any harm if it is a healthy snake and has been eating ok up until now.


----------



## sikishrory (Jun 23, 2010)

clubby05 said:


> Without knowing the size, temps, setup and your climate i would say that this is common this time of year. I would save your rats and try in another 26 days if she is off her food. Mine is the same and i keep the temps slightly raised over winter and provide a heat mat 24/7.
> 
> My Top end carpet does the same strike, constrict and then let go thing and then not eat this time of year.
> 
> 2-3 months of not eating over winter will not do any harm if it is a healthy snake and has been eating ok up until now.


 
ok thanks. ill try to worry less then.
for the record her tanks on a thermostat which turns off at about 32 and back on if it falls below about 28 (probes in the middle of tank). up the top its even hotter and down the bottom furthest corner it can get to like 19.
here are some pics. ill post some of my jungle when i can get her to sit still long enough!
also incase anyone thinks im dirty, i changed her grass stuff the very next day and disenfected the whole thing with fc10 and bought her some new leaves


----------



## clubby05 (Jun 23, 2010)

_My Top end carpet does the same strike, constrict and then let go thing and then not eat this time of year.

_My top end carpet python has a similar habit of striking, constricting and then lets go after several minutes and wont eat now the weather has cooled down. Prior to this it has always been a good feeder and is quite healthy. I will let it go without feeding for a 5-6 weeks before trying to feed it again.

That is what i was trying to say, it was a bit early in the morning!


----------



## Sigourd (Jun 23, 2010)

All of my Jungles pass on food this time of year and you will never get them feeding in a million years. It took a fair while for me to learn not to panic when I first had non feeders.


----------



## aussie-albino (Jun 23, 2010)

Some of my juveniles


----------



## Fantazmic (Jun 23, 2010)

How bit are the rats you are thawing.....10 mins seems very quick for them to be fully unfrozen.....I am feeding small weaner rats and they take a good 30/40 mins to unthaw in hot water.......are you sure they are warm enough...just a thought


----------



## sikishrory (Jun 23, 2010)

Spikey_Delight said:


> How bit are the rats you are thawing.....10 mins seems very quick for them to be fully unfrozen.....I am feeding small weaner rats and they take a good 30/40 mins to unthaw in hot water.......are you sure they are warm enough...just a thought


 
i thaw them out for a long time. 
by soaking them in warm water for 10 mins i meant to put some temperature into them so it seems like they have some body heat radiating when i feed them to her.
thanks for everybodies comments anyway. i suspected it was to do with winter but its good to hear its not just my jungle that does this anyway.
i still wonder when she will come out of it. i suppose i'll just get her a weaner every couple of weeks and when shes hungry she will eat. gotta have a bit of faith in nature at the end of the day.


----------



## python_dan89 (Jun 23, 2010)

Ill be here soon with my jungle girl =)


----------



## Arakssor (Jun 24, 2010)

Quick question for you Jungle owners. Whats a good humidity level for a Atherton Jungle carpet. Mines currently at just under 60, is this to high or low? I want to be sure I'm looking after him properly.


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 24, 2010)

Sigourd said:


> All of my Jungles pass on food this time of year and you will never get them feeding in a million years. It took a fair while for me to learn not to panic when I first had non feeders.



its called 'brumation' happens every year in winter.. very natural.


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Jun 24, 2010)

my jungle boy Diablo. Prob be looking for a nice little girl next season


----------



## Kurto (Jun 24, 2010)

Bearded_Lady said:


> my jungle boy Diablo. Prob be looking for a nice little girl next season


 
Nice yellow on that one!!

Here's a girl I'm pairing this season


----------



## aussie-albino (Jun 24, 2010)

a couple more of my juvenile palmerston jungles


----------



## python_dan89 (Jun 24, 2010)

awesome stripes on those palmerstons scotty =)


----------



## aussie-albino (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi Bigtime89,
Thanks I'm pretty happy with them, I've kept this clutch to breed from the mother is from Rex Stock's line and the father is a Krause animal. Both parents have semi stripes, but nothing like the juveniles.

cheers
Scott


----------



## sikishrory (Jun 25, 2010)

Arakssor said:


> Quick question for you Jungle owners. Whats a good humidity level for a Atherton Jungle carpet. Mines currently at just under 60, is this to high or low? I want to be sure I'm looking after him properly.


around 60 sounds good to me


----------



## Choco (Jun 25, 2010)

I got bored today so decided to take a few photos and test out a the new tripod.

Cheers,
Allan


----------



## byron_moses (Jun 26, 2010)

jamesjr said:


> my pairView attachment 151812
> View attachment 151811


 hey mate r u breeding them this year?


----------



## jamesjr (Jun 27, 2010)

just paired them up for the first time, and male seems keen, still fairly young at 2 and a half, but are at good size

cheers 


byron_moses said:


> hey mate r u breeding them this year?


----------



## RELLIK81 (Jun 27, 2010)

Here is my male juvie....


----------



## byron_moses (Jun 27, 2010)

not my jungle but probably my fav pic i have taken


----------



## python_dan89 (Jun 30, 2010)

hey scotty, 

Thats sweet let me no how they go, pm if selling next season i might be intrested =)

Cheers, Daniel


----------



## Kurto (Jul 2, 2010)

Yet another Jungle.....


----------



## -Matt- (Jul 2, 2010)

Kurto said:


> Yet another Jungle.....



Oh damn!


----------



## chenobi (Jul 2, 2010)

Is that an axanthic jungle?


----------



## Kurto (Jul 2, 2010)

chenobi said:


> Is that an axanthic jungle?



Nope!


----------



## -Matt- (Jul 2, 2010)

It's a very nice B&W Kurto, how old?


----------



## Kurto (Jul 3, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> It's a very nice B&W Kurto, how old?


 
She'd be close to 3yrs!


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 3, 2010)

Here are some of my tullys.


----------



## aussie-albino (Jul 4, 2010)

View attachment 153270
Nice jungles guys, here is a photo of our new Tully, from Jungle Freak

cheers 
Scott


----------



## aussie-albino (Jul 4, 2010)

View attachment 153271
And the parents of the Juveniles I posted last week.

cheers
Scott


----------



## bpb02 (Jul 4, 2010)

Very nice striped you got there Scott


----------



## aussie-albino (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks bpb02 I am very happy with her.

cheers
Scott


----------



## Colin (Jul 5, 2010)

posted in another thread but what the hell..

holdback Black & White male from last season.. with luck will have some again this season..


----------



## MYT14 (Jul 5, 2010)

awesome b&w Colin


----------



## impulse reptiles (Jul 5, 2010)

Scotty, that Striped jungle is a kracker


----------



## lloydy (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow, what great looking snakes!
Wondering how they go for a first time snake keeper?


----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 14, 2010)

awesome black and white snakes you got there collin.


----------



## xterra (Jul 14, 2010)

Got some photos while I was cleaning tonight. Two little Julattens and a female Palmerston.


----------



## lloydy (Jul 15, 2010)

How do these beautiful snakes go for a first time snake owner?


----------



## Colin (Jul 15, 2010)

lloydy said:


> How do these beautiful snakes go for a first time snake owner?



there pretty easy to look after and great pythons in my opinion. depends what you want out of owning a jungle though.. If you want an animal that you can handle easily then they maybe are not the best choice unless you get one thats reasonably calm and relaxed. most palmerstons are probably not a good choice for a first snake owner that wants to handle them, but there are always exceptions


----------



## zuesowns (Jul 15, 2010)

I see a lot of jungles with very striking colour and some without, is this a 50/50 chance of getting a nice coloured one or do they all become striking colour eventually?


----------



## lloydy (Jul 15, 2010)

Colin said:


> there pretty easy to look after and great pythons in my opinion. depends what you want out of owning a jungle though.. If you want an animal that you can handle easily then they maybe are not the best choice unless you get one thats reasonably calm and relaxed. most palmerstons are probably not a good choice for a first snake owner that wants to handle them, but there are always exceptions



I just love their colours though! lol
Great looking snakes..
What would you recommend for a first snake? Great at handling, good tempremant, etc.

Cheers


----------



## Kurto (Jul 15, 2010)

zuesowns said:


> I see a lot of jungles with very striking colour and some without, is this a 50/50 chance of getting a nice coloured one or do they all become striking colour eventually?


 
Selective breeding is your best bet, though from time to time you get the odd stunner....

Took this pic this morning... Looks promising!


----------



## lloydy (Jul 15, 2010)

I think im in love with these pythons...


----------



## Funkstaa (Jul 15, 2010)

Here's one of my spunky Cardwell ( Can't remember how big the breeder said she would get lol does ne one else know? )View attachment 154722


----------



## Kurto (Jul 15, 2010)

Funkstaa said:


> Here's one of my spunky Cardwell ( Can't remember how big the breeder said she would get lol does ne one else know? )View attachment 154722


 
Max of about 6 feet..


----------



## Perko (Jul 15, 2010)

Best of luck with that pair Kurto


----------



## Colin (Jul 17, 2010)

couple of quick pics this morning..


----------



## shaye (Jul 17, 2010)

nice ones colin love sxr yellow


----------



## Colin (Jul 17, 2010)

shaye said:


> nice ones colin love sxr yellow


thanks mate.. apollo x aphrodite clutch


----------



## Kurto (Jul 17, 2010)

Top shelf there colin...


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jul 17, 2010)

CREAM OF THE CROP THERE COL
Good work mate

cheers
Roger


----------



## Colin (Jul 17, 2010)

thanks kurto and roger


----------



## kupper (Jul 17, 2010)

That sxr is hot Colin


----------



## Perko (Jul 17, 2010)

Awesome Colin.
For god sake though mate, its the weekend, sleep in for once.


----------



## Tojo (Jul 17, 2010)

Here is a hatchling bred by Tom! I think she will be a cracker as she grows


----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 17, 2010)

awesome colin =)


----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 17, 2010)

Im getting a palmerston for my first and cant wait =)


----------



## lloydy (Jul 17, 2010)

Do the B&G all start off with no yellow in them?


----------



## Paulie (Jul 17, 2010)

ohh cant wait for my baby julatten to shed. shes showing very vibrant white and growing like a monster. 8 months and just topped the metre mark now. will get pics up asap..


----------



## Colin (Jul 17, 2010)

lloydy said:


> Do the B&G all start off with no yellow in them?



usually but not always.. usually they start to colour up after a few sheds but some take longer.. heres one from the egg that shows some yellow and other two pics are pre first shed..

look forward to seeing those pics paulie


----------



## Choco (Jul 17, 2010)

CraigP said:


> Awesome Colin.
> For god sake though mate, its the weekend, sleep in for once.


 Haha that's what my first thought was when I saw your post Col.:lol:



lloydy said:


> Do the B&G all start off with no yellow in them?


Yeah as Col said usually but not always. It's like opening a present each time they shed. You don't know what your going to get under the rapping.
Here's my girl from 8 months to about 2-2.5 years. She sort of went from Gold to light yellow to bright yellow and back to goldView attachment 155222
View attachment 155221
View attachment 155223
View attachment 155218
View attachment 155220


----------



## shaye (Jul 18, 2010)

nice choco


----------



## Colin (Jul 18, 2010)

very nice choco  the jungle on the red satin is a ripper..

few pics from this morning..


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jul 18, 2010)

Our jungles just keep on improving each year .
Good work people .
Heres some future breeders of mine.
Enjoy
Roger


----------



## Colin (Jul 18, 2010)

very nice roger  rippers mate


----------



## kupper (Jul 18, 2010)

Colin said:


> very nice choco  the jungle on the red satin is a ripper..
> 
> few pics from this morning..


 
i think the second and third one need to come to my house colin ............ dont make me beg


----------



## Colin (Jul 18, 2010)

kupper said:


> i think the second and third one need to come to my house colin ............ dont make me beg


 
I dont think so  but this season mate your more than welcome to buy a pair of black and whites if I breed some (fingers crossed)


----------



## Colin (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 18, 2010)

nice jungles mate roger =)


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 18, 2010)

colin, that first female is really clean...... one of aphrodite's?


----------



## Choco (Jul 18, 2010)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Our jungles just keep on improving each year .
> Good work people .
> Heres some future breeders of mine.
> Enjoy
> Roger


Love this one Roger. He/She looks similar to this fellow you also bred.
View attachment 155256




Colin said:


> very nice choco  the jungle on the red satin is a ripper..



Thanks Col. That's Isis the female I got from Mark Sim, Spider X Aphrodite, and is currently being paired with the boy above.

Cheers,
Allan


----------



## Colin (Jul 18, 2010)

Kenshin said:


> colin, that first female is really clean...... one of aphrodite's?



the first two pics are from apollo x aphrodite 2009 season and last three pics are all from apollo x athena from 2008 season.. 

cheers choco  should produce some rippers
yeah I love that one of rogers myself.. awesome clean pattern and colour


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments on those jungles .
Cheers Col and Allan 
And good luck this breeding season.

cheers
Roger


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 18, 2010)

nice jungles as always roger and colin, growing quiet partial to the striped jungles to


----------



## Miffy (Jul 18, 2010)

Arthur, showing a bit more colour, still a phone photo.


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 18, 2010)

Miffy said:


> Arthur, showing a bit more colour, still a phone photo.



Hi who bred Arthur he looks lovely
i love this thread everyones jungles are lovely......

Elizabeth


----------



## mark83 (Jul 20, 2010)

first pic is female 7 months old. second pic is male 19 months old.
male is due for a shed. female is starting to colour. sxr line bred by Colin.


----------



## Tojo (Jul 21, 2010)

SXR line male and female yearling pair I am keeping.Nice jungles everyoneSome real crackers getting about!


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 21, 2010)

nice looking jungle kurto like the pics thje one in the grass is great


----------



## shaye (Jul 21, 2010)

View attachment 155722
View attachment 155721

female first
male second

these were bred by colin 

cheers !!ShAyE!!


----------



## tomcat88 (Jul 22, 2010)

update on the hypo/pink tongue roger??? cheers


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jul 22, 2010)

First pic is after her first shed
Second pic taken days ago aged 7 months old


----------



## Kurto (Jul 22, 2010)

Interesting little animal Roger, is the tongue turning blue?? 

And are you pairing its parents again this season?


----------



## shaye (Jul 22, 2010)

nice pic roger mate looks good


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jul 23, 2010)

I have paired the parents again , still have male sibs here.
Tongue is getting darker also


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 23, 2010)

View attachment 155955
here is one i got of mungus, cant tell sex(been probed at 8 scales) more than likley a male..View attachment 155954


----------



## deebo (Jul 28, 2010)

these two little girls shed in the past few days. They have both had a heap more colour come through recently. If i get anymore this season ill be keeping em all back for a lot longer to see how the colour up i think. I really like the one with lots of yellow flecking on it - its really calm too which helps! :lol:

Cheers,
Dave

pics are a bit mixed up - 1st and 3rd pic are the same snake, the others are a different snake.


----------



## damoztishfank (Jul 28, 2010)

Just wondering what you think of this one....i am kinda liking it!!! Bred by MartyView attachment 156688


----------



## byron_moses (Jul 29, 2010)

damoztishfank said:


> Just wondering what you think of this one....i am kinda liking it!!! Bred by MartyView attachment 156688


 i think its no good mate u should give it to me lol. thats a great looking snake mate


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 30, 2010)

tomcat88 said:


> update on the hypo/pink tongue roger??? cheers


 
Hi Tomcat I am glad you asked that !! The dear little thing had a struggle inot the world and looked so beautiful I would love to know how she/he is doing !!


----------



## Paulie (Jul 30, 2010)

my girl just shed tonight some before and soView attachment 156880
me durinView attachment 156879
g.View attachment 156881
View attachment 156878
View attachment 156877


----------



## Perko (Jul 30, 2010)

nice Paulie


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 30, 2010)

damoztishfank said:


> Just wondering what you think of this one....i am kinda liking it!!! Bred by MartyView attachment 156688



really lovely...really clear markings and the black looks really solid

Elizabeth


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 30, 2010)

lovely snake Paulie I looove the head markings
Elizabeth


----------



## Colin (Jul 31, 2010)

looking good paulie


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 31, 2010)

damoztishfank said:


> Just wondering what you think of this one....i am kinda liking it!!! Bred by MartyView attachment 156688



thats one nice rp jungle mate...


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2010)

i have been absolutly itching to post some pics up in this thread since the very first post of this thread....... so heres the first of afew pics i will add more you may even recognise some of the animals in the pics (2 in particular were the parents to alot of animals in this thread) as i have been trying to buy the very best in quality the last 4 months to get a decent breeding program underway.
a nice little 7 month old tully my mrs bought (ill be purchasing more tullys like this later)






a fantastic little krauss my mrs also bought





a 3yr old female jungle my mrs also bought was disapointed though as she is only 1kg so we think to small to do the deed this year the photo also does not do her justice she is very orange i will get a better pic of her later


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2010)

you will have to bare with me as these pics are taken across afew different camera's (been through afew lately) all of which are cheap point and shoot so sometimes they do stupid things with the colours (wash out/blurr)

heres a 3yr old Obee 5 mins after he got home




this is the same snake but the following pics were taken on a very bright day outside which seems to drop his lemonish yellow colour out even further to a white









ill add another pic of the 3yr old female from the above post 





i need an SLR....


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 31, 2010)

"black krauss male" dubbed by me as "midnight"


----------



## byron_moses (Jul 31, 2010)

Kenshin said:


> "black krauss male" dubbed by me as "midnight"


 i wondered who had this thing now it throws some of the nicest clutches


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 31, 2010)

Kenshin you must be so excited......you have some lovely stock there....so we will be expecting some pics of some beautiful babies !!

Elizabeth


----------



## deebo (Aug 1, 2010)

a pic in the sunshine of my only holdback now from last year. Its one of those rare friendly jungles as well.
Dave


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 1, 2010)

that pic is unreal mate


----------



## deebo (Aug 1, 2010)

Thats awesome! I love seeing them yawn...they have such bendy heads.


----------



## Fantazmic (Aug 1, 2010)

i looove Lilly she is beautiful


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 1, 2010)

Kenshi great shot of your jungle yawning


----------



## shaye (Aug 1, 2010)

how good is that shot great timing


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 2, 2010)

Never get sick of looking at Jungles, even 120 pages of them. 

Awesome pics on here and no offence intended to anyone else, but Colin & Rogers animals would have to be the best jungles I've ever seen in the country!

Would love to see more, so to help the thread along I've added a few of my own...

The Devils line:
View attachment 157325
View attachment 157324
View attachment 157323
View attachment 157322


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 2, 2010)

Roger Lester line:

Pre-shed
View attachment 157332


Post shed:
View attachment 157331
View attachment 157330


----------



## python_dan89 (Aug 2, 2010)

looking good jungle man =)


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 2, 2010)

Was told this one is Julatten locale, I would tend to agree, but would be interested in hearing from experienced jungle owners on their opinion?...

View attachment 157334
View attachment 157333


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks mate


----------



## python_dan89 (Aug 2, 2010)

nice jungle ya got there too... Have you got any breeding projects?


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 2, 2010)

bigtime89 said:


> nice jungle ya got there too... Have you got any breeding projects?



Still working on that with the rp's mate. 

I have the devils female and a sxr male (show updated pics of him later) that are together currently for the 1st time. So still waiting patiently (not the easiest thing to do when you keep seeing other amazing jungles on here...lol).

Cheers.


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 2, 2010)

Heres one of my tully jungels from faustino line.


----------



## Colin (Aug 2, 2010)

Jungleman said:


> Was told this one is Julatten locale, I would tend to agree, but would be interested in hearing from experienced jungle owners on their opinion?...



Looks like a Julatten to me Jungleman. what reason do you doubt that it is?


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 2, 2010)

Colin said:


> Looks like a Julatten to me Jungleman. what reason do you doubt that it is?


 
I only recently got him from Sturdy and he wasn't 100% sure that he was Julatten. 

I was pretty sure it was Julatten, but there are so many variations in them now and a lot that look the real deal but aren't. So it's nice to have it confirmed from someone that's been around them longer than I have...cheers mate.


----------



## Col J (Aug 2, 2010)

View attachment 157377


Here's one of my little guys which I bred last season from my girl "Venus", & "Zeus", a Devil male. 

Venus is the progeny of Spider & Aphrodite & was bred by Mark Sim. 

They're starting to colour up nicely & I'll soon have to decide which ones to keep & which to let go.

Col J.


----------



## Arakssor (Aug 3, 2010)

George my 6.5 month old Atherton shed again last night, just took some pics so thought I'd share. Its not easy taking pics while holding a snake at the same time lol. Its just a pity his colors in the pics are nowhere near as colorful as they really are, not that his a gold color, but imo its a very nice yellow.


----------



## Contagion (Aug 3, 2010)

Jungleman said:


> I only recently got him from Sturdy and he wasn't 100% sure that he was Julatten.


 
That jungle is from tremain anderson's line. 100% genuine.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 3, 2010)

Contagion said:


> That jungle is from tremain anderson's line. 100% genuine.



Cheers Contagion


----------



## Brent (Aug 6, 2010)

*Jungle Male B&G*

This B&G male breeder Jungle likes quail.


----------



## Colin (Aug 7, 2010)

couple of quick pics this morning of a few I bred last season


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 7, 2010)

very nice colin


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 7, 2010)

seems to be enjoying itself brent


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 7, 2010)

As usual...very very nice Colin, I particularly like the potential that 2nd pic could throw.


----------



## Perko (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice Col, #3 for me...


----------



## Colin (Aug 7, 2010)

Jungleman said:


> As usual...very very nice Colin, I particularly like the potential that 2nd pic could throw.



thanks byron Jungleman and craig.. pics 1 and 4 from same clutch and pics 2 and 3 from same clutch
hoping to breed a few more this season with luck..


----------



## python_dan89 (Aug 7, 2010)

nice work colin =)


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 7, 2010)

hey guys just a few pics of junglemans jullaten jungle taken tonight


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 8, 2010)

That first pic is an amazing shot Kenshin, full of contrast and a beautiful looking snake. Must of had a camera in hand knowing he was going to do that...lol. Hopefully his the one that has done the deed on your gravid female?

Some nice shots there Ben, thanks for posting mate.


----------



## deebo (Aug 8, 2010)

re introduced my male this afternoon and went back an hour later to find this! Fingers crossed.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Brent (Aug 8, 2010)

Dave looking good 
my Jungles were busy Thursday -Friday


----------



## Tojo (Aug 8, 2010)

The jungle tango is popular at the moment


----------



## Perko (Aug 9, 2010)

More tango from these 2.


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 9, 2010)

CraigP said:


> More tango from these 2.


 wow mate they should produce some crackers


----------



## memix7 (Aug 10, 2010)

My 7 month old jungle which I obtained from gozz a couple of months back

View attachment 158506
View attachment 158507
View attachment 158508
View attachment 158509


----------



## dotti1990 (Aug 11, 2010)

i got a jungle for my first snake my question is what is typically desireable in a jungle pattern and colour, i think my girl is gorgeous any comments welcome please.


----------



## Brent (Aug 14, 2010)

*Jungle- striped -likes quail*

this 2 yr old jungle i breed likes quail


----------



## shaye (Aug 14, 2010)

Great pics brent


----------



## gozz (Aug 14, 2010)

Heres 2 girls that have been mateing, and a male that has been mateing with his girl


----------



## Fantazmic (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi

Would love some pics of this little hypo jungle........would love to know how he is getting on.

Regards

Elizabeth




Jungle_Freak said:


> Thanks for all the positive feedback on the Hypo looking jungle .
> He is weak but still alive and hisses if i touch him/her so thats a good sign,
> I will not touch him/her for a few days dont want to stress the poor thing .
> I will get pics of the pink tongue in time , please be patient , if it dies it will be easy to get the pics but ill just leave the it alone for now.
> ...


----------



## Kurto (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey Fantazmic, on page 118 of this thread there is a recent update on JungleFreak' little jungle..


----------



## Fantazmic (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks Kurto I just searched through and found it 
The little darling looks lovely......shame the tongue is darkening....but those blue eyes are still there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I wonder if Roger will be lucky enough to get another one this season.....fingers crossed.

Elizabeth


----------



## Choco (Aug 16, 2010)

Latest pic taken the other night of 2 of mine getting cosy.
View attachment 159392


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice photo Choco 
Good luck with that pair .
cheers
Roger


----------



## Vixen (Aug 16, 2010)

Decided to introduce these two a couple of days ago just to confirm I had a male/female and to see what they'd do. They hit it off straight away and were mating all night. :lol: 

I was only planning to breed them next season as I thought the female might be a bit small, but if they're mating I will see how they go.


----------



## Choco (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks Roger, As you may know he's one of yours.
And another pic taken tonight.
View attachment 159519



Cheers,
Allan


----------



## dotti1990 (Aug 18, 2010)

My Bella om nom nomming down a mousey =D


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 19, 2010)

hey guys here is my new guy


----------



## shaye (Aug 19, 2010)

Me = jealous Byron haha


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 21, 2010)

Ive been very slack in the photo department lately so here's a couple of my girls

the first one just prelayed and the second one just soiled its cage


----------



## python_dan89 (Aug 21, 2010)

awesome pics everyone


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow Hot jungles Codered 
Good to see a pic of how the second jungle turned out .
Rippers alright

cheers
Roger


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 21, 2010)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Wow Hot jungles Codered
> Good to see a pic of how the second jungle turned out .
> Rippers alright
> 
> ...


 

Thanks Iam very pleased with both of them. The second one is one of yours and the first is one of Colin's


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Aug 21, 2010)

*Future breeding stock*

Just had to post shots of these 8 month old jungles .
A nice trio of future breeders . 
Cheers 
Roger
The Krauss female





My Krauss x Devil male 




and this female i just purchased from the Nev


----------



## Fantazmic (Aug 21, 2010)

wow i love the last one bred by nev i have just bought msyself a male atherton who is sooking with me now lol he is similar markings but more honey cooloured..........my long term goal is to get to that photograph....lovely fine markings and more yellow than black.

all beautiful snakes


----------



## Kurto (Aug 21, 2010)

Roger they are all absolutely smokin hot!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Aug 21, 2010)

Cheers guys ,
Credit to Nev too for breeding that amazing female .
Every year the jungles keep on improving .
The krauss female has the potential to be the best classic type jungle ive bred.
fingers crossed these all stay clean in the colour.
cheers
Roger


----------



## dotti1990 (Aug 21, 2010)

i took my new female out for a play today and she was really interested in the camera =)
its just a basic camera dont do enough photography to buy an slr.


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 21, 2010)

Roger briliant looking jungles you have,Ive seen Nevs jungles outstanding,Dotti1990 thats one of the best snake pics ive seen


----------



## dotti1990 (Aug 21, 2010)

i never really noticed the depressions in the front till i started taking photos
oh edit i was just looking through the 50 or so photos i took (just kept clicking hoping to get somthing good) must have missed this one.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Aug 21, 2010)

Once i have the clutches in the incubator ill update the breeders page .
But i paired up most of the same pairs , IE 
my kraus breeder pair
my coastals,
my tigers, 
I will try to update as soon as possible.
Roger


----------



## shaye (Aug 21, 2010)

Great pics Roger I hope
To get one like that soon 

Il have a look at the site now


----------



## python_dan89 (Aug 21, 2010)

awesome Roger =)


----------



## Choco (Aug 22, 2010)

Roger
That female from Nev looks wicked!!! She's gonna be a ripper. Fantastic head pattern. Good score.

Dotti
Your front macro shot of your female makes her looks evil. Love it.

Kenshin
Your Tully's gonna be a looker too.

Another pic of my 2 together. She's just starting to get a little thicker round the middle so here's hoping with fingers crossed.
View attachment 160343

And a pic of one of my males. Not sure if I've posted this already, so I'll post it anyway. He doesn't get much air time but he's got such a nice nature/temperament.
View attachment 160344



Cheers,
Allan


----------



## Colin (Aug 22, 2010)

Love those jungles roger  smokin' hot mate


----------



## PSimmo (Aug 22, 2010)

Some awesome animals in this thread...fast becoming a fan


----------



## Brent (Aug 22, 2010)

*jungles*

Roger those future breeders look nice !
this is one a breed last season 
my Adults- B&G male and B&Y female i got off Roger as hatchies about 5 yrs ago.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Aug 22, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## Colin (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 22, 2010)

This pic was taken in early July of a girl I got of Colin, I'll try to upload some new pics soon as she is about to shed and will be looking very sexy


----------



## nicole.c (Aug 22, 2010)

View attachment 160425


----------



## burger (Aug 25, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> This pic was taken in early July of a girl I got of Colin, I'll try to upload some new pics soon as she is about to shed and will be looking very sexy



This picture I think is pretty much the last bit of encouragement I need to get a jungle! Iv been looking around at a lot of them, and I like the ones with really contrasting bright colours like this.

I'm not really looking forward to getting mauled by one constantly, if the vicious reputation is true, but their great looks I think will still make it worth it! 

Anyone know of good private jungle breeders in Adelaide? I like the SXR ones, but Im too povo for that sort of price tag


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 25, 2010)

colin that jungle is colouring up great


----------



## python_dan89 (Aug 26, 2010)

gecko man looking good =)


----------



## shaye (Aug 26, 2010)

Looking good Colin and gecko man


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 26, 2010)

My male 










My girl


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 26, 2010)

burger said:


> This picture I think is pretty much the last bit of encouragement I need to get a jungle! Iv been looking around at a lot of them, and I like the ones with really contrasting bright colours like this.
> 
> I'm not really looking forward to getting mauled by one constantly, if the vicious reputation is true, but their great looks I think will still make it worth it!
> 
> Anyone know of good private jungle breeders in Adelaide? I like the SXR ones, but Im too povo for that sort of price tag


When I was looking to buy my first snake everyone told me that Jungles were a bit snappy and to go for an Ant or something boring like that (no offense to the Ant lovers).
I ignored them as I love the look of all Jungles and got a hatchie of Colin, I couldn't have asked for a better snake to handle, I can walk around with it happily wrapped around my wrist for as long as i want and pick it up without it even the slightest hiss.
I fell in love with it so much that I got another of Colin 3 weeks later (great person to deal with BTW), and guess what? the new Jungle was even more placed than the first, so I guess I got lucky. 
What I'm trying to say is that I am glad I got the snake I wanted and not the one that everyone told me to get cos otherwise I would probably have gotten an Ant, I would have been happy with it, but no where near as stoked as i am with my pair of Jungles even if they turn into snappy little $%^$# overnight


----------



## Colin (Aug 26, 2010)

thanks geckoman  Im really pleased your happy with them and that they have a great home with you. as I told you the line those two came from is usually the snappiest line I have so its great they have both calmed down for you.. cheers


----------



## Tmmyq2073 (Aug 26, 2010)

This is my nine month old female. She is a little snappy. But fast becoming more and more relaxed. Sooooo worth the occasional nip!


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 26, 2010)

Here is a new boy I only got recently. Only 7 months, but his banding has a nice cream yellow to it...

View attachment 160996
View attachment 160997
View attachment 160998


----------



## dotti1990 (Aug 26, 2010)

oh wow i actually quite like the cream =) oh does anyone know what is dominant gene if you cross julattens and palmerstons?


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 26, 2010)

nice jungle wayne looking good


----------



## Jarrod_H (Aug 26, 2010)

Killah


----------



## Kurto (Aug 26, 2010)

I cant get enough of the jungles! Keep 'em coming!

I'm crossing my fingers this girl is gravid!


----------



## shaye (Aug 26, 2010)

I hope she is for u took kurto


----------



## blakehose (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful Standard jungle Kurto...........Kidding! 
What's the male she was paired with look like?


----------



## Kurto (Aug 26, 2010)

thanks guys! this would be the gentleman in question...


----------



## blakehose (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice, hopefully you get a clutch from her.


----------



## deebo (Aug 26, 2010)

kurto - that female is really nice. Really clean and looks very goldy in colour. Good luck with her.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## ravan (Aug 26, 2010)

wow! some beautiful jungles in this thread!

heres the man-pants with my baby:
View attachment 161075




quite a change from 'errr i just want to look at it,' to 
'can i get her out? she's awesome!' lol


----------



## The Devil (Aug 27, 2010)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Cheers guys ,
> Credit to Nev too for breeding that amazing female .
> Every year the jungles keep on improving .
> The krauss female has the potential to be the best classic type jungle ive bred.
> ...



Thanks Roger and you're right it seems that every year or generation they get a little better.......
Here are a couple more of my line......


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 27, 2010)

that second one is stunning


----------



## python_dan89 (Aug 27, 2010)

awesome pics guys keep them coming, good luck to all those breeders =)


----------



## missnikki (Aug 27, 2010)

Cleo shed last night (for the first time since i've had her) so I thought I would post a couple of pics... she's got a nice lemon yellow coming through... 

View attachment 161215
View attachment 161216

I wanted to get some more but the camera died....


----------



## meatman (Aug 30, 2010)

My daughter showed me how to download photos, so I thought I'd post these. Took a few goes to figure that one out though!
Cheers Justin


----------



## shaye (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks great Mate


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 30, 2010)

very nice meatman


----------



## Simon3310 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ah I love Jungles! It wasn't long after reading this thread I had my own  That was last month, and she has settled in really well and shed a couple weeks ago. 

View attachment 161879
View attachment 161880
View attachment 161881


----------



## FusionMorelia (Aug 31, 2010)

god this is an awesome thread fantastic specimens people truly stunning! i want one so baddddd


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 1, 2010)

great looking jungle there simon


----------



## python_dan89 (Sep 3, 2010)

simon looking good =)


----------



## dotti1990 (Sep 3, 2010)

my jungle has been a ***** for the past few weeks just got her out of her tank tonight =) shes coming up to shed soon so shes looking very dull =(






second pic is her next to my pet toad Sammy (caught him and got him stuffed)







OHHH also does she look like a jungle of anyones? or is she just random


----------



## Kurto (Sep 4, 2010)

And another one......


----------



## Perko (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks good Kurt.
Feed any of those rats off yet?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 4, 2010)

This ones got love on her mind....


----------



## Kurto (Sep 4, 2010)

CraigP said:


> Looks good Kurt.
> Feed any of those rats off yet?


 

Not yet mate, though tomorrow I'll be sacrificing a few!


----------



## ravan (Sep 4, 2010)

wow geckoman! thats really cool!


----------



## Perko (Sep 4, 2010)

Swollen


----------



## meatman (Sep 7, 2010)

This girl shed while I was away so I thought I'd take a photo. Picking up a young Tully tonight bred by Roger so I'm looking forward to seeing her too.View attachment 162808


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Sep 14, 2010)

50/50 male


----------



## ezekiel86 (Sep 14, 2010)

wow very nice roger!


----------



## ezekiel86 (Sep 14, 2010)

hey Roger is he a keeper ? lol


----------



## S&M Morelia (Sep 14, 2010)

Here is our latest addition. 

View attachment 163799
View attachment 163800


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Sep 14, 2010)

I sure will be using that 50/50 male as a breeder in the future .
NICE jungle S&M

cheers
Roger


----------



## ezekiel86 (Sep 14, 2010)

SnM very nice!
An that 50/50 Roger is a cracker I would keep him to!


----------



## S&M Morelia (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks Guys. She's about 7mths old.

Roger that little guy is very nice.


----------



## deebo (Sep 19, 2010)

here are some random pics I took this morning while cleaning.

First up: - palmerston female
Second:- palmerston female
Third: - a hold back from last season from my clutch. I like them with lots of yellow tipping.
Lastly: - palmerston male who hopefully work his magic next season on a few of my girls. Cant really see it in the pic but he has the beginnings of fairly solid stripe.


----------



## Colin (Sep 20, 2010)

Apollo hatched 12-01-2005 so almost 6 years old and he's still looking pretty good in my opinion.. pics taken this morning..


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 20, 2010)

View attachment 164399
my devil line is huge(still waiting for pre-lay).. shouldnt be longView attachment 164398


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 20, 2010)

wow guys all looking great


----------



## Camo (Sep 20, 2010)

I got bored so i took a pic of one of my gravid jungle girls. She is special as this is her first time :lol:

She is going through her pre lay shed now. She is a DEVIL jungle.







Cameron


----------



## Camo (Sep 20, 2010)

Apollo still looks the goods to me mate.


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 20, 2010)

View attachment 164453
2 min ago.. lester jungleView attachment 164452
she is looking good...


----------



## Camo (Sep 20, 2010)

Looking good Tony.


----------



## deebo (Sep 20, 2010)

this girl just had her pre-lay shed tonight.....


----------



## elle0318 (Sep 22, 2010)

View attachment 164802
View attachment 164801
View attachment 164800
View attachment 164799


sxr jungle i just bought off colin


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Sep 22, 2010)

Elle , I thought that jungle was a rpm /jag at first look,
it is a stunning jungle though.
cheers
Roger


----------



## Colin (Sep 22, 2010)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Elle , I thought that jungle was a rpm /jag at first look,
> it is a stunning jungle though.
> cheers
> Roger



 Its a pure SXR male jungle roger from apollo x aphrodite but does have a "jagish look" was going to hang on to that one but I had too many and needed the space so sold it to ellie


----------



## cougars (Sep 22, 2010)

that's a nice jungle elle


----------



## Southside Morelia (Sep 22, 2010)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Elle , I thought that jungle was a rpm /jag at first look,
> it is a stunning jungle though.
> cheers
> Roger


 LOL,
Rog, you have many PURE jungles like that....Jungle Freak Jungles are easy to spot I reckon, there one of the most stunning jungles around!
Same as you can pick Devil jungles...just have that look...yours too Colin...you all breed the best IMO!!  
Is a stunner Elle


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow, now that is a nice jungle elle, but than I suppose you would expect that being Colin's line...congrats. Anymore like that Colin?


----------



## Kurto (Sep 22, 2010)

Always mind blowing this thread! So many variations! 

Here's another!


----------



## sevrum (Sep 22, 2010)

just put this in another thread but i think it belongs here too
tiger jungle


----------



## gunny (Sep 22, 2010)

severum that has to be the best tiger i've seen. should try and get that black on its neck stripping down the back


----------



## D3pro (Sep 22, 2010)

Getting this one on the weekend from Nev, I'm pretty damn happy about it too lol.


----------



## Colin (Sep 23, 2010)

that ones looking good kurto 



Jungleman said:


> Wow, now that is a nice jungle elle, but than I suppose you would expect that being Colin's line...congrats. Anymore like that Colin?



hahaha thanks  some come out better than others..

there were a couple more from that same clutch with the crazy head patterns like ellie's one, I sold another one, and I'm keeping these three for my own projects (sorry) 

not very good pics (my camera's only 2 megapixel and 8 years old)


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 23, 2010)

kracker elle... sorry Colin i think you sold a keeper there mate... any off those this year? i'll take 2(a pair)....


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 23, 2010)

thats one hot tiger sevrum....


----------



## Colin (Sep 23, 2010)

AM Pythons said:


> kracker elle... sorry Colin i think you sold a keeper there mate... any off those this year? i'll take 2(a pair)....


 
yeah maybe but thats ok.. hope it turns out a nice one for her.. I was going to keep it but I cant keep them all.. and that was the last one for sale.. 
I should have a few clutches of black and yellows and black and whites this season tony and already have some morelia clutches cooking in the incubator..

those 3 pictured above (and ellie's) all hatced December 2009 are only now 9 months old.


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice jungles everyone soon be adding some of my own


----------



## shaye (Sep 23, 2010)

Crackers Colin And nice jungle ell should be happy


----------



## Fantazmic (Sep 23, 2010)

i love this thread....if I can get myself organised tomorrow i will see if i can get a pic of Alvin...keep them coming I love looking at the pics

Elizabeth


----------



## Colin (Sep 24, 2010)

one I bred and kept from the 2008 season (apollo x athena) 
pics taken 10 mins ago..


----------



## shaye (Sep 24, 2010)

Nice coloring in that one col


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Sep 24, 2010)

RIPPER jungle Col


----------



## Colin (Sep 24, 2010)

thanks guys.. that ones clutch sister to "rakasha" who Ive posted pics of several times..
with luck I will be breeding both these girls next season..


----------



## deebo (Sep 24, 2010)

Nice one Colin. Do you have pics of any old, or older jungles, from your lines? Do they hold their colour well into adulthood?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Kurto (Sep 24, 2010)

I really like that one Colin, she's got a great head pattern! I'd wish you luck with her for next season, but with all those awesome jungles I dont think you need it!! :lol:

This boy hasn't had a shed in a while, but is still looking pretty good I reckon!


----------



## shaye (Sep 24, 2010)

Also a nice head pattern on your boy kurto


----------



## Colin (Sep 24, 2010)

David Evans said:


> Nice one Colin. Do you have pics of any old, or older jungles, from your lines? Do they hold their colour well into adulthood? Cheers, Dave



go back a few pages david to page 128 post #1914
Apollo (father of the female post #1939 ) hatched 12-01-2005 so hes almost 6 years old and those crappy pics were taken 20th of this month.. he looks a lot better in the flesh than those pics as well.. pics are probably in the middle of a shed cycle

apollo - 6 years old


----------



## shaye (Sep 24, 2010)

Still looks good


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 24, 2010)

Amazing jungles Colin, absolutely stunning mate!!


----------



## deebo (Sep 24, 2010)

This guy shed today...was out resting in the open on his climb but when I went back the camera he was curled up in the corner on his heat mate and I sure wasnt reaching in to move him! He was bred by Nev and is looking pretty good I think for a 4yr old I think. Pity about his attitude tho!

He is the male who has hopefully done the deed with my palmerston again this year.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Kurto (Sep 24, 2010)

They wouldn't be any fun without the attitude! Nice jungle Dave!


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 24, 2010)

Colin said:


> go back a few pages david to page 128 post #1914
> Apollo (father of the female post #1939 ) hatched 12-01-2005 so hes almost 6 years old and those crappy pics were taken 20th of this month.. he looks a lot better in the flesh than those pics as well.. pics are probably in the middle of a shed cycle
> 
> apollo - 6 years old



colin apollo is looking great


----------



## deebo (Sep 24, 2010)

Cheers Kurt! He does keep me on my toes! Out of my 6 jungles he is the only really fiesty one though...maybe I got lucky with the others.

Colin - looking very nice for 6 yrs old!


----------



## deebo (Sep 24, 2010)

this girl shed about a week ago as well. Is about 2yrs old and has just started feeding again. Nice calm snake and a bit brighter than she looks in the pics as well.


----------



## Fantazmic (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi Colin

Apollo is lovely...do you notice a trend where the snakes that keep their colour are really bright early on as babies or do they colour up more slowly and then keep their colour longer because it has developed more slowly....or is there no trend in that way ?

Just interested if you have noticed any trends in this way

Elizabeth


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah I'd be really keen to know that to Colin. How long do you usually hold them back before you decide wether their keepers or not?

Cheers mate.


----------



## Colin (Sep 26, 2010)

Fantazmic said:


> Hi Colin, Apollo is lovely...do you notice a trend where the snakes that keep their colour are really bright early on as babies or do they colour up more slowly and then keep their colour longer because it has developed more slowly....or is there no trend in that way ? Just interested if you have noticed any trends in this way - Elizabeth



jungles are a bit of a lucky dip elizabeth.. some colour up early, some later.. I really think it depends on the lines too.. the particular SXR lines I have generally hold there colours pretty well as adults and for quite a few years.. but with all jungles there are exceptions.. 



Jungleman said:


> Yeah I'd be really keen to know that to Colin. How long do you usually hold them back before you decide wether their keepers or not? Cheers mate.



I usually pick out a few showing promise early on as potential breeding stock and hope for the best.. when your feeding a few clutches you can get some idea if they have potential and possibly what they will turn out like from past clutches produced from certain parents.. I usually just pick a few out for myself and then sell the rest.. some of the ones i keep turn out really well others not so well.. but thats jungles.. I usually sell hatchies at a few months old and onwards when they are feeding well and growing well..

I think the trick to it all is to start with good quality stock and have several breeding pairs..


----------



## shaye (Sep 26, 2010)

View attachment 165287
View attachment 165286
View attachment 165285

updated pics of my jungles i got off colin earlier this year 
1st pic female other 2 male 
cheers shaye


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 26, 2010)

One of last seasons females.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Sep 26, 2010)

I like the clean yellow on that one junglepython2, a wicked head pattern too...very nice.


----------



## PSimmo (Sep 26, 2010)

my little bloke after a shed..


----------



## shaye (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice pics simmo and jungle python


----------



## impulse reptiles (Sep 27, 2010)

Very nice animals everyone, this female just had her prelay...


----------



## shaye (Sep 27, 2010)

Ohh nice fusion care to share a pic of the partner


----------



## impulse reptiles (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks Shaye , heres her mate ,they are siblings...Cheers


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 29, 2010)

Awesome thread with some amazing critters!!

Roger how is that little blue-eyed/pink tongued jungle going? Any updated pics? Don't think there have been any for a few months


----------



## 1issie (Sep 29, 2010)

love a jungle i can't have 1,but if i did i get 1 that looks like Apollo.


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 29, 2010)

View attachment 165800
pre-lays coming..View attachment 165799


----------



## Colin (Sep 29, 2010)

congrats tony  Im waiting on a few black and yellow and a few black and white jungle clutches too, besides what I already have in the incubator cooking..

another couple of clutches just went in the incubator tonight (wed 29th)


----------



## D3pro (Sep 29, 2010)

Might as well place these pics here... most will probably have already seen them lol

View attachment 165807
View attachment 165808


----------



## shaye (Sep 30, 2010)

That head looks unreal depro keep it up


----------



## D3pro (Sep 30, 2010)

shaye said:


> That head looks unreal depro keep it up


 
Well I hope the jungle keeps it up lmao


----------



## shaye (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## bpb02 (Sep 30, 2010)

A few pics of my little girl tonight freshly shed
View attachment 165946

View attachment 165947

View attachment 165948

View attachment 165949


----------



## deebo (Sep 30, 2010)

looking good matt. Seems to be putting on decent size.

Calming down at all?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## bpb02 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah mate she is great now bit flighty when getting out and putting away but bites are pretty rare these days a few bluffs here and there. unless she is hungry or coming up for a shed she is great


----------



## GrahMand (Sep 30, 2010)

heres a few pix of my 8 month old B&W "Shai"


----------



## GrahMand (Sep 30, 2010)

my 8 month old B&W "Shai"


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Sep 30, 2010)

Stunning D3pro, must be proud of that one...congrats.


----------



## D3pro (Sep 30, 2010)

Jungleman said:


> Stunning D3pro, must be proud of that one...congrats.


 
very proud lol, 
it's also surprisingly calm for a 9 month old jungle... or maybe jungles just like me lol


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 8, 2010)

A crappy picture of what I'm hoping will be a very nice snake. Cowley Beach juvie.


----------



## Fantazmic (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi Mattsnake

A Cowley Beach Juvie....forgive me if I sound dumb...but is that a new sort of jungle.....not an atherton or a palmerston ? I am now totally confused.....

beautiful snake...I loooove the markings......I love that stripyness. I have to get some pics of Alvin to show.....he is striped like that I looove him. He was so small when I got him i have been focussing on food and he is so fussy......I am scared he will be sick if I handle him after a feed....so I have been a bit slack with being organised to take picces and then when I realise he has a full tummy. 

Do you think you will b repeating the mating that produced those markings?

Elizabeth


----------



## Fantazmic (Oct 8, 2010)

D3pro said:


> Might as well place these pics here... most will probably have already seen them lol
> 
> View attachment 165807
> View attachment 165808


 
those eyes...are they the silver of an rpm or is it just the camera ? Hope Im not offending you.......Ill claim newbie ignorance lol


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 9, 2010)

Matt that Cowley is a cracker for sure...was that purchased from a breeder in Victoria?


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 9, 2010)

love that cowley jungle Matt.. stunning...


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 9, 2010)

Or T.B?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 9, 2010)

This little girl just shed so i thought i would post a pic of her. 
Her tongue is now turning blue at about 10 months old.
Also her mother just laid 15 eggs 
i paired up the same parents for this season.
Roger


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Oct 9, 2010)

So clean Roger, very very nice!


----------



## D3pro (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantazmic said:


> those eyes...are they the silver of an rpm or is it just the camera ? Hope Im not offending you.......Ill claim newbie ignorance lol


 
yep it has silver eyes and no it's not a jag.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes Wayne she is very clean,,
i just hope she stays that way.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Oct 9, 2010)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Yes Wayne she is very clean,,
> i just hope she stays that way.



Looking good at 10 months mate, but yeah I've seen them nearly change over night were they gain that dirty look in there yellow. They can be so unpredictable when it comes down to colour and markings, which is a real shame and a damn pain in the rear end when it comes to deciding on hold backs lol.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 9, 2010)

And heres the latest pic of her sister ,


----------



## Fantazmic (Oct 9, 2010)

The markings are absolutely stunning.....
and I guess the whole 'wait and see' is the same with all animals not just snakes...at least with snakes holding them back isnt as bad as trying to hold back puppies lol

Elizabeth


----------



## meatman (Oct 9, 2010)

Both looking good Roger 
That little Tully I got off you shed while I was away at work
Heres one of the Julattens I got of Trent earlier in the week
View attachment 167324
View attachment 167323
Cheers Justin


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 11, 2010)

Fantazmic said:


> A Cowley Beach Juvie....forgive me if I sound dumb...but is that a new sort of jungle.....not an atherton or a palmerston ? I am now totally confused.....



Elizabeth, Cowley Beach is just another locality of jungles. They are only a small example of jungles and very rarely get any bigger than 4ft long. Fingers crossed she will end up solid black with nice bright yellow bands.



Southside Morelia said:


> Matt that Cowley is a cracker for sure...was that purchased from a breeder in Victoria?



Thanks mate, it's from Trueblue.

Here's a different Cowley.


----------



## elle0318 (Oct 11, 2010)

thanks guys ! heres a few more


----------



## smigga (Oct 11, 2010)

This is my girlView attachment 167772
View attachment 167771
View attachment 167770


----------



## Rattler (Oct 11, 2010)

View attachment 167773

This was the first time I handled this guy after picking him up a week ago.


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 15, 2010)

View attachment 168137
View attachment 168136
here is my fresh shed tiger male, he has given me 3 clutches this year, &View attachment 168135
my devil female 11 days after pre-lay shed..


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 15, 2010)

thought i may aswell throw this guy up just shed


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 15, 2010)

nice stripe byron...


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 15, 2010)

yeah thanks mate is getting better with every shed


----------



## Colin (Oct 16, 2010)

clutch sisters from my SXR line.. hatched 27-december-2008


----------



## meatman (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm tipping that you never get tired of looking at all those quality snakes that you have Colin


----------



## Kurto (Oct 16, 2010)

Smokin! as per usual Colin!

These 2 shed within a couple of days of each other!


----------



## Perko (Oct 16, 2010)

Ditto Kurt, yours look good too.



Kurto said:


> Smokin! as per usual Colin!
> These 2 shed within a couple of days of each other!


----------



## thals (Oct 16, 2010)

One of my young B&G girls who's starting to colour up nicely


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 16, 2010)

thals said:


> One of my young B&G girls who's starting to colour up nicely



What's the hook for?


----------



## thals (Oct 16, 2010)

GSXR_Boy said:


> What's the hook for?


 
To protect concrete from blood stains


----------



## ramzee86 (Oct 17, 2010)

My little Kuranda Locale Jungle Carpet Python.



View attachment 168562
View attachment 168561
View attachment 168563


----------



## Colin (Oct 19, 2010)

Kurto said:


> These 2 shed within a couple of days of each other!



there both looking great kurto 


few pics from this morning..


----------



## deebo (Oct 19, 2010)

some dodgy pics taken on my phone this morning.....10 healthy eggs and one slug in there. Last year she took only a few hours from going into her hide box to finishing laying. This time she was writhing around in her hide box from about 7 oclock and i went to bed at 2:30 nd still no eggs!

Last year she dropped 9 eggs and 7 were male so im hoping for a more even sex ratio this year.

She is a palmerston from Kieren Alands line and the male is from Nev.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Vixen (Oct 19, 2010)

Very nice!  Waiting on my palmy girl aswell, due on the 4th of Nov.


----------



## Kurto (Oct 19, 2010)

Colin said:


> there both looking great kurto
> 
> 
> few pics from this morning..



Awesome mate! How old is that one?



David Evans said:


> some dodgy pics taken on my phone this morning.....10 healthy eggs and one slug in there. Last year she took only a few hours from going into her hide box to finishing laying. This time she was writhing around in her hide box from about 7 oclock and i went to bed at 2:30 nd still no eggs!
> 
> Last year she dropped 9 eggs and 7 were male so im hoping for a more even sex ratio this year.
> 
> ...


 
Fingers crossed mate!


----------



## xterra (Oct 19, 2010)

David Evans said:


> some dodgy pics taken on my phone this morning.....10 healthy eggs and one slug in there. Last year she took only a few hours from going into her hide box to finishing laying. This time she was writhing around in her hide box from about 7 oclock and i went to bed at 2:30 nd still no eggs!
> 
> Last year she dropped 9 eggs and 7 were male so im hoping for a more even sex ratio this year.
> 
> ...



Well done David, fingers crossed.

Was just looking at those tubs in Coles this week..........any chance you remember what size they are 2.1L or 3.5L. I guess the 3.5L would be the safe bet as it is a bit deeper in case the eggs are clumped.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## deebo (Oct 19, 2010)

Paul,

Will check when I get home for you.....they ould have to be bigger than 2.1L though.

Wll be counting down the days to hatching now!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Perko (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice Dave.

Here's one of mine that dropped.


----------



## buck (Oct 19, 2010)

Pretty sure these two have been put up before by their previous owner but thought I would put them up again. Not the best pics as still settling in.


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 19, 2010)

buck said:


> Pretty sure these two have been put up before by their previous owner but thought I would put them up again. Not the best pics as still settling in.


 wow mate crackers who were they bred by?


----------



## buck (Oct 19, 2010)

Pretty sure they were bred by Marty down here in the 'Gong area but I actually got them from Damoz in Goulbourn.


----------



## Perko (Oct 19, 2010)

Awesome, are they the ones that were $250 ? Bargain if so...



buck said:


> Pretty sure these two have been put up before by their previous owner but thought I would put them up again. Not the best pics as still settling in.


----------



## buck (Oct 19, 2010)

No idea. I paid a bit more than that for them(almost double) but I didn't purchase off the original breeder so they may have been.


----------



## deebo (Oct 19, 2010)

Craig - thats a decent size clutch! How many eggs in there all up?


----------



## buck (Oct 19, 2010)

David Evans said:


> Craig - thats a decent size clutch! How many eggs in there all up?



I was thinking the same thing when I first saw the pic. I'm pretty sure I can count 22 but it looks as though there could be a few more that are hidden.


----------



## Colin (Oct 20, 2010)

Kurto said:


> Awesome mate! How old is that one?



the black and white jungle? hatched late november 2009 and is over 3 foot long and growing really well..

congrats on the clutch Craig


----------



## Kurto (Oct 20, 2010)

Colin said:


> the black and white jungle? hatched late november 2009 and is over 3 foot long and growing really well..


 
yeah buddy, the black and white! Nice size for a yearling!


----------



## Perko (Oct 20, 2010)

I think 24, first clutch. Shane Black line, & NO i do not want to go into whether there Jungle or Coastal, its been done to death.
Cheers.



buck said:


> I was thinking the same thing when I first saw the pic. I'm pretty sure I can count 22 but it looks as though there could be a few more that are hidden.


----------



## meatman (Oct 20, 2010)

This girl shed while I was away. Took a photo this morning

Cheers Justin

Julatten
View attachment 168852


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Oct 20, 2010)

First clutch of the season, first for this Tully girl. Got to them late so tough to say for certain but looks like 11 eggs, 1 slug. Such a good mum!

View attachment 168853


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 20, 2010)

good work aaron congrats mate


----------



## deebo (Oct 20, 2010)

she looks tiny in that pic for some reason....such neat little ball of snake!


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Oct 20, 2010)

Good work Aaron, mum looks a stunner so should throw some nice bubbas for ya. 

Any of them eggs got my name on it?


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Oct 20, 2010)

Colin said:


> few pics from this morning..





 



This would have to be the first Julatten I've ever seen were I could actually call it a Black & White, not Black & Grey...lol.

Congrats Colin, really nice mate. Haven't got anymore of them as rp's have you?


----------



## Colin (Oct 21, 2010)

Jungleman said:


> This would have to be the first Julatten I've ever seen were I could actually call it a Black & White, not Black & Grey...lol.
> 
> Congrats Colin, really nice mate. Haven't got anymore of them as rp's have you?



thanks wayne but he still has some third colour there.. I do have a few though without the third colour.. his mother is maybe what some people might term reduced pattern and theres pics in my profile album and in this thread somewhere. I should have some nice B&W's this season and have several clutches cooking in the incubator right now..


----------



## python_dan89 (Oct 21, 2010)

*My jungle girl*

View attachment 168969
View attachment 168968
Hey all got some new pics... Will up load some out in the sun ones tomorrow morning that i got of her today but hers one of her until then  Im so happy with her only got 3 tags since i got her and that was when i first got her shes a gentle jungle `for now lol` 

cheers all, 

Daniel


----------



## Col J (Oct 21, 2010)

View attachment 168983


Woke this am to find my Julatten girl laying. Here she is popping out egg number ten. I've already removed a few of them & they're averaging 50 gms so far.

View attachment 168982


----------



## python_dan89 (Oct 21, 2010)

congrats Col J looking good =)


----------



## Col J (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks Bigtime.

She ended up with 11 eggs, all fertile. Now I'm watching my B&G girl. She's not due for a few days yet.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 22, 2010)

Some stunning jungles people and good luck with incubation .
Heres the latest pic of this female .





My web site has been transformed and updated too.
Rogers Reptile Pic's :: Home
cheers
Roger


----------



## twoplanes (Oct 22, 2010)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Some stunning jungles people and good luck with incubation .
> Heres the latest pic of this female .
> 
> 
> ...



What a superb Jungle Roger, looks like you spent quite some time cutting out the background as well.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Oct 22, 2010)

Awesome Roger, stunning photo and loving that head pattern to mate


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 22, 2010)

My new Web site and the photo editing was done by my web master Brett Callaughan.
But i took all the pics .
And that jungle was bred by the Devil 
Cheers Wayne 


Roger


----------



## Col J (Oct 22, 2010)

Very nice, Roger.


----------



## python_dan89 (Oct 22, 2010)

Roger she is awesome mate.... 28c today in BEndigo might get my girl out for a few shoots =)


----------



## Perko (Oct 22, 2010)

New site looks good Roger.


----------



## deebo (Oct 22, 2010)

Always like looking at the pics of your snakes roger......one thing on the website though is that the links to HOME, BREEERS etc are a bit hard to read/see as the colour of the text doesnt stand out from the black background much.

That jungle you got from Nev is crazy!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks guys .
And credit to my web master Brett too , another plug for ya mate lol.
cheers
Roger
Heres a Devil x Kraus male that i bred last season


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 22, 2010)

David Evans said:


> Always like looking at the pics of your snakes roger......one thing on the website though is that the links to HOME, BREEERS etc are a bit hard to read/see as the colour of the text doesnt stand out from the black background much.
> 
> That jungle you got from Nev is crazy!



Ok Dave i hear you 
Ill change the colour asap
Roger


----------



## Perko (Oct 22, 2010)

Ol Lester male, still looking s hot.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 22, 2010)

CraigP said:


> Ol Lester male, still looking s hot.


He is still looking very nice Craig


----------



## deebo (Oct 22, 2010)

Craig - gimme! Very clean.....


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 22, 2010)

craig stunning animal mate


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 24, 2010)

craig your getting closer to getting my striped coastal male with pics like that... lol. trades? lol.. my devil girl is very restless & is looking like she is starting to move her eggs down to the vent...View attachment 169456


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 26, 2010)

this girl pre-lay shed an hour ago....View attachment 169641


----------



## AM Pythons (Oct 26, 2010)

more


----------



## Australis (Oct 26, 2010)

Atherton Jungle.


----------



## Perko (Oct 26, 2010)

Cheers blokes


----------



## gavgav (Oct 27, 2010)

just wondering how big do the black and gold jungles get as an adult


----------



## crocodile_dan (Oct 28, 2010)

two tully's

View attachment 169845
View attachment 169846
View attachment 169847


----------



## Tojo (Oct 29, 2010)

A good handler showing nice colour! Awesome jungles everyone


----------



## Fantazmic (Oct 30, 2010)

gavgav said:


> just wondering how big do the black and gold jungles get as an adult



Hi ya
depends what locality
for example palmerstons are smaller Athertons are bigger can get to 1.6 to 1.8 meters like a coastal...if you get one of mixed localities its lucky dip !!


----------



## gavgav (Oct 30, 2010)

Fantazmic said:


> Hi ya
> depends what locality
> for example palmerstons are smaller Athertons are bigger can get to 1.6 to 1.8 meters like a coastal...if you get one of mixed localities its lucky dip !!


 
Tossing up between a b&g or a julatten or maybe one of each


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 30, 2010)

Heres a male 11 month old kraus line jungle carpet python .
Just love how dark the black is on this line .


----------



## Vixen (Oct 30, 2010)

Awesome snake Roger and love the pattern and colour on that one Tojo!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 30, 2010)

Cheers VB 
Nice jungle Tojo
Atherton stripey is a looker too.


----------



## D3pro (Oct 30, 2010)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Heres a male 11 month old kraus line jungle carpet python .
> Just love how dark the black is on this line .


 
Love it, I have a really dark kraus jungle female that looks like that one (just older) very nice to see dark jungles being produced


----------



## remington (Oct 30, 2010)

View attachment 170215
View attachment 170216


----------



## Contagion (Oct 31, 2010)

Tojo said:


> A good handler showing nice colour! Awesome jungles everyone


 Nice jungle Tojo.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Oct 31, 2010)

Got this girl of Ryan (Greenmad) a month ago and has just shed. 

To say I'm happy with her is an understatement...


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 31, 2010)

Good to see your enjoying her mate. Shes a great little snake.


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 31, 2010)

wow wayne looking good mate


----------



## mark83 (Nov 2, 2010)

View attachment 170462
View attachment 170461


Nearly 2 years old. Bred by Colin.


----------



## deebo (Nov 2, 2010)

This male of mine had a shed last night - caught him half way through shedding and he was having a drink so it must be hard work!

Hard to get a decent pic of him but he is 4 yrs old from Nev and still looking pretty good I think. He did the deed again this season and have eggs in the incubator from him and a palmerston girl. My holdback from the same pairing is coming up to shed and starting to look nice so will get some pics when she does.

The 2nd pic is just a random pic of the palmerston he was paired with this year and last.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Fantazmic (Nov 6, 2010)

Sinestra is beautiful absolutely beautiful....i love this thread.......and I love jungles


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Nov 7, 2010)

Was mucking around with the macro today and snapped a few of this girl (These pics are the same snake on Post #2068, but this time outside)...


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 7, 2010)

Some very nice jungles and nice close up pics too .


----------



## python_dan89 (Nov 7, 2010)

Looking good guys... Jungles look awesome out in the sun =)


----------



## Greenmad (Nov 8, 2010)

Great pics wayne


----------



## deebo (Nov 8, 2010)

This little girl shed last night. Is about 11 months old and the colour is really start to come through now. Cant decide whether to keep her or not.......

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Nov 8, 2010)

David Evans said:


> This little girl shed last night. Is about 11 months old and the colour is really start to come through now. Cant decide whether to keep her or not.......
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave




Yeah she is no good Dave, you should give her to me, I think that would be the best thing for her!


----------



## python_dan89 (Nov 8, 2010)

Keep her dave shes a stunner


----------



## dani_boy (Nov 9, 2010)

David Evans said:


> This little girl shed last night. Is about 11 months old and the colour is really start to come through now. Cant decide whether to keep her or not.......
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave



if you do decide to sell her please let me know i may be interested.

This ones for everyone - when do jungles look their best like when are their colours the brightest?


----------



## gilmore (Nov 9, 2010)

Well,that was a good long read.139 pages to be exact lol.

I take ownership tomorrow of my first Jungle Python(or snake for that matter).Will put pics up asap,its a juvenile


----------



## D3pro (Nov 9, 2010)

Lol Kenshin, your half way to scale-less with that one


----------



## buck (Nov 10, 2010)

This girl shed last night. Starting to show some serious potenial IMO.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 10, 2010)

THATS A AMAZING LOOKING JUNGLE .
Who bred it ?


----------



## buck (Nov 10, 2010)

Thnx Roger but I'm pretty sure part of the credit comes back to yourself mate. It was bred by Marty, who I believe sourced the parents from you.


----------



## Vixen (Nov 10, 2010)

That one's definitely a stunner, very nice!


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Nov 10, 2010)

Damn nice jungle Buck. Showing some potentional is an under statement mate...congrats.

I betcha Roger is scrambling though his paperwork right now trying to find who the original parents were...lol.


----------



## deebo (Nov 10, 2010)

Buck - that thing is awesome!


----------



## aussie-albino (Nov 11, 2010)

That is a cracker, good luck with that one.

cheers 
Scott


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Nov 11, 2010)

buck said:


> This girl shed last night. Starting to show some serious potenial IMO.



She is a beauty


----------



## Perko (Nov 11, 2010)

Awesome jungle, from what i remember the price was too!!!



buck said:


> This girl shed last night. Starting to show some serious potenial IMO.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 11, 2010)

Jungleman said:


> Damn nice jungle Buck. Showing some potentional is an under statement mate...congrats.
> 
> I betcha Roger is scrambling though his paperwork right now trying to find who the original parents were...lol.



Ha ha Wayne , your not wrong .
The parents were from me ,, sold them as juvies etc . .
The background is the female was from 50/50 line and male was from tiger line , looks like a good combo come out in the offspring like Bucks stunner.
But full credit to Marty for breeding those stunnering RP jungles .

Cheers Roger


----------



## impulse reptiles (Nov 11, 2010)

Good stuff Roger, to me that shows your lines have something more then just a fancy name attached to them, the price they sold for was great wasnt it? i can amagine the price of that clutch if it was layed in the wrong hands...can't wait to see what results for that pairing if they were bred this year.


----------



## jahan (Nov 11, 2010)

Great looking Jungle Buck.
Just as goodlooking as some jags.


----------



## zuesowns (Nov 11, 2010)

That Jungle is unbelievable!


----------



## Snakelove (Nov 11, 2010)

buck said:


> This girl shed last night. Starting to show some serious potenial IMO.


 
That seriously is one of the best in my opinion. I keep coming back here to take a look at it over and over and over...and over...again!


----------



## buck (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for all of the kind words guys. Full credit to Roger and Marty for the genetics. She is only a yearling so will be a long wait to see what she will reproduce. I have a male that is in shed at the moment as well. He has a similar pattern but lacks the colour of this girl.


----------



## thals (Nov 11, 2010)

Beautiful beautiful snake, could tell it was one of Marty's straight away from the patterning, just stunning Buck! I'm kicking myself that I didn't grab a female to go with the male I got off him too!


----------



## Colin (Nov 17, 2010)

2008 female - apollo x athena


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 17, 2010)

Simply stunning Col 
Those Stone line Atherton jungles are just soooo bright and clean in the colour. 
cheers
Roger


----------



## Kurto (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice 50/50 Colin!


----------



## Misha (Nov 17, 2010)

View attachment 172728
View attachment 172727


My Female and Male Stripes!


----------



## Perko (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow, one of Rogers?



Misha said:


> View attachment 172728
> View attachment 172727
> 
> 
> My Female and Male Stripes!


----------



## Misha (Nov 17, 2010)

CraigP said:


> Wow, one of Rogers?


 
Both from Snake Ranch mate.

Hopefully breeding in the future.


----------



## Perko (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice & bright Col.
Is this the one in the email?



Colin said:


> 2008 female - apollo x athena[/IMG]


----------



## Colin (Nov 18, 2010)

CraigP said:


> Nice & bright Col.
> Is this the one in the email?



thanks roger, kurto and craig... no that last one I posted (post 2102) is the female I showed you as a hatchie the day I sold you the jungle in your avatar mate.. she looked great then and still looks good at 2 years old I think.. the jungle in the email was this ones clutch sister and if you look at the head patterns you will see the difference


----------



## RELLIK81 (Nov 18, 2010)

i pick up my new jungle on monday or tuesday....getting it from URS......will post a pic as soon as i pick it up.....


----------



## Colin (Nov 19, 2010)

brother to the female pictured in post #2102 pic taken last night..


----------



## zuesowns (Nov 19, 2010)

Whats your tub setup for you jungles colin, do you have a full pic of setup?


----------



## Colin (Nov 19, 2010)

zuesowns said:


> Whats your tub setup for you jungles colin, do you have a full pic of setup?


 
I just keep hatchies, yearlings and a few young adults in tubs. my adults are all in enclosures. I usually toss them in a tub for a quick pic or when Im cleaning..


----------



## RELLIK81 (Nov 20, 2010)

not sure if i have posted this before but ohh well here they are...
my female jungle


----------



## crosswire (Nov 20, 2010)

RELLIK81 said:


> not sure if i have posted this before but ohh well here they are...
> my female jungle



Fantastic Pic!


----------



## RELLIK81 (Nov 20, 2010)

crosswire said:


> Fantastic Pic!


 thanx...she is a ferocious eater


----------



## AM Pythons (Nov 21, 2010)

taken 10mins ago... nice surprize this morning... 13 fertile eggs from my girl for her first season...View attachment 173313


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 21, 2010)

CONGRATS Tony


----------



## aussie-albino (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice one AM pythons should be looking for some crackers out of that nice stack.

cheers
Scott


----------



## aussie-albino (Nov 21, 2010)

View attachment 173316
View attachment 173317
View attachment 173318
A tiger from Roger starting to colour up nicely. Looks like she is going a nice dark gold Roger. Love that eye


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 21, 2010)

Good to see pics of her Scott.
Shes looking very nice .
Good head shot too.
cheers
Roger


----------



## AM Pythons (Nov 21, 2010)

thanks guys... this is the male used..View attachment 173329


----------



## aussie-albino (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks Roger she is getting very pretty and very nice natured my palmerston the same age I still have to be careful how I handle him but she is very calm. I love the Golden eye

another nice python AM Pythons you will be looking forward to some crackers.

cheers
Scott


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 21, 2010)

*Just took this pic*

Just took this pic of my karus x devil male .
He has this amazing canary yellow colour .
Roger


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Nov 21, 2010)

Failed to find one speck of black in the yellow Roger...Bl**dy nice mate, congrats!


----------



## aussie-albino (Nov 21, 2010)

That is very clean Roger and great colour, nice

cheers 
Scott


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 21, 2010)

Cheers Wayne & Scott
Just an outstanding jungle from the clutch .
Hes a good feeder and is now 3 foot long .
Fingers crossed he does not smudge out too much as a adult .
Roger


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Nov 21, 2010)

Is he the only good looker out of the clutch Roger, or are they similar in such clear markings? 
I don't know if it is just coincidence, but it seems the Krauss x Devil throw some really nice offspring?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 21, 2010)

There was a few really nice ones and a few that had solid black but were getting melanin in the colour early ?
and then there was a few that were average looking but still nice.
There was one brighter male with nice solid black, but then his colour started smudging?
The difference between the this male and the rest was the intence brightness ,
he just glows.
Unlike most jungles, his brightness does show in his pics .
Heres the female ive kept from same clutch and shes very nice too but not in the class of the male.


----------



## byron_moses (Nov 21, 2010)

those 2 pics also show the variation in the clutch roger but still both stunning animals


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 21, 2010)

Cheers Ben 
And heres my favourite female from my Krauss line .


----------



## Kurto (Nov 21, 2010)

All 3 are top looking animals Roger! I quite like the male on canary male on the previous page. Brilliant colouring!


----------



## byron_moses (Nov 21, 2010)

another really nice one there roger


----------



## aussie-albino (Nov 21, 2010)

Very nice Roger looking forward to what this year brings to hey.

cheers 
Scott


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Nov 21, 2010)

wow, that is some pretty intense black there.


----------



## deebo (Nov 21, 2010)

That is an absolute stunner roger.....bet you will be finding room for her in your collection!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 21, 2010)

Cheers guys .
As with all our efforts in breeding jungles , 
keeping the best possible examples to pair up will only benefit all jungle keepers in the future .
Slowly our jungles improve etc.
Jungle clutches will be hatching out very soon and what a exciting time of the year this is.
Good luck everyone.
Roger


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 21, 2010)

remington said:


> View attachment 170215


 
Droooooool


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Nov 23, 2010)

Freshly shed, this is big George (Stone line)....






Not to shabby for 7 yrs old.


----------



## byron_moses (Nov 23, 2010)

looking good wayne


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 23, 2010)

Wayne he is a excellant looking jungle for his age.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks guys, his a big pussy cat too


----------



## dotti1990 (Nov 23, 2010)

just a quick question ive noticed that my girl (shes about 12 months) 1 meter in length she seems so slender compared to most of the jungles i see on the site does this mean shes underweight or are most of the ones on here fed to be bulky?


----------



## deebo (Nov 23, 2010)

dotti - they wil grow in length first and then bulk up - give her another 6-12 months and she should fill out. Also depends on how much and how often you are feeding her.


----------



## dotti1990 (Nov 23, 2010)

David Evans said:


> dotti - they wil grow in length first and then bulk up - give her another 6-12 months and she should fill out. Also depends on how much and how often you are feeding her.


i feed her one fuzzy every 7 days she eats no worries =)


----------



## aussie-albino (Nov 23, 2010)

View attachment 173562
11mo Krauss x Stock Palmerston from last years hatchies


----------



## kingy1098 (Nov 23, 2010)

*jungles*

hey guys im new to the forum and i got 4 jungles hoping to have alot more next breeding season.View attachment 173589
View attachment 173590
View attachment 173591
love em all to bits


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 23, 2010)

Those striped jungles are crackers Kingy


----------



## kingy1098 (Nov 23, 2010)

cheers mate, love the colour of yours. very unique


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Nov 23, 2010)

kingy1098 said:


> hey guys im new to the forum and i got 4 jungles hoping to have alot more next breeding season.View attachment 173589
> love em all to bits


 
Hey mate, what a hummm dinger that first jungle is...

Where did you get him/her from and how old?


----------



## kingy1098 (Nov 23, 2010)

i got the black and gold when she was about 3 months off a friend and the others i just recently got for breeding, from a guy on herptrader if your interested ill hit you up when i have a hatch


----------



## gavgav (Nov 24, 2010)

kingy1098 said:


> hey guys im new to the forum and i got 4 jungles hoping to have alot more next breeding season.View attachment 173589
> View attachment 173590
> View attachment 173591
> love em all to bits



i love the black and gold in the middle any idea what kind it is


----------



## D3pro (Nov 24, 2010)

i-snake said:


> question? and this might offend the purists, if you crossed a jungle with an albino darwin and then worked on the bloodlines, do you think there could be some interesting morphs out of it ???


 
You would get something that looked exactly the same as a normal darwin albino.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 24, 2010)

Scotty1 said:


> View attachment 173562
> 11mo Krauss x Stock Palmerston from last years hatchies


Mate you need to get a better camera lol
bet that jungle looks way nicer in person etc


----------



## smigga (Nov 24, 2010)

just a quick question is anyone breeding b&w this year.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Nov 24, 2010)

D3pro said:


> You would get something that looked exactly the same as a normal darwin albino.



Maybe in the first generation of jungle x darwins. But I think the higher the % the jungle I think the white would be slowly be replaced by more yellow.
But to get that I think it would take quite the number of years to get the desired outcome due to albino being a ressessive gene.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Nov 24, 2010)

kingy1098,

You are being very dishonest posting a picture of a snake that you do not own claiming it to be yours. You do not own the first striped Atherton jungle you have posted (on the blue background) so how can you offer progeny from it to someone like Jungleman? I sent that photograph to you to show you some of the history of the striped jungles that i breed, not to jump on a public forum using this image in an attempt to sell your future stock.

This animal is not yours and i strongly suggest that you ask for permission before posting pictures that you do not own. Telling porky pies won't get you far in this hobby mate.

Regards,
John Comino.


----------



## aussie-albino (Nov 24, 2010)

View attachment 173770
Yes sorry Roger I have been using the iPhone my card reader is not working and I keep forgeting to get one it is very nice mate and hopefully big enough for the coming season he'll go back to the Stock female trying your stripe genetics theory hoping for an improve. Here's a photo of the parents with a camera LOL

cheers
Scott


----------



## damoztishfank (Nov 25, 2010)

buck said:


> This girl shed last night. Starting to show some serious potenial IMO.


Man every day i kick myself for selling them to you......


----------



## kingy1098 (Nov 27, 2010)

dishonest??? The pattern on that snake looks just like the one on the female you sold me. you think i would try to advertise a snake that does not belong to me on purpose then your wrong. i just thought it was a good photo of her. I understand that telling porkie pies wont get me very far in this hobby thats why in my knowledge i told from what i knew. it was just a honest mistake and i'm sorry you feel so offended by it.


----------



## kingy1098 (Nov 27, 2010)

she's just a high yellow black and gold jungle (Morelia spilota cheynei)


----------



## D3pro (Nov 27, 2010)

The_S_Word said:


> Maybe in the first generation of jungle x darwins. But I think the higher the % the jungle I think the white would be slowly be replaced by more yellow.
> But to get that I think it would take quite the number of years to get the desired outcome due to albino being a ressessive gene.



I see what they are trying to do but I still think that a diamond might get better results and a better looking snake. IMO anyway.


----------



## ozstorm (Nov 27, 2010)

*first post, first snake*

pics of our first little girl, recent aquisition, 11 months old


----------



## SCam (Nov 28, 2010)

Happy Days!View attachment 174231


----------



## deebo (Nov 28, 2010)

nice one cam.....looks like a decent sized clutch. Lots of little mouths to feed soon!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## JungleRob (Nov 30, 2010)

Well done Cam!

The one at the bottom looks interesting.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Nov 30, 2010)

D3pro said:


> I see what they are trying to do but I still think that a diamond might get better results and a better looking snake. IMO anyway.



Im not doing this, as I dont have any albinos yet. But I dont see the point of an all yellow albino when the super zebra is all yellow anyways.

Well done Cam. Good luck with the feedings.


----------



## SCam (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks guys.. got 11 out so far n 7 to go!


----------



## Colin (Dec 4, 2010)

hatched today


----------



## gavgav (Dec 4, 2010)

Colin said:


> hatched today


 Ill take one of them colin looks stunning even like that


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 4, 2010)

Save that one for me Col
Thanks mate


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice Colin, congrats mate. 

Any rp's come out of that clutch?


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Dec 4, 2010)

Very nice hatchie Colin, cute as


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 5, 2010)

My first clutch for the season just hatched .
From my semi stripe to tiger breeders
cheers
Roger


----------



## kupper (Dec 5, 2010)

few in there that will be keepers for sure roger


----------



## Colin (Dec 5, 2010)

congrats roger  looking good mate


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 5, 2010)

Cheers mate ,,
But most will be available late jan/feb .
Cant keep them all .


----------



## Col J (Dec 5, 2010)

Congrats, Roger. 

There's some very nice stripes amongst those. How many in the clutch?

Col J.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks Col 
20 in that clutch .
Pic does not show all of them but you get the idea of whats there.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Dec 5, 2010)

Congrats Roger, that bottom left corner looks like a definite keeper (rp).


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 5, 2010)

Cheers guys .
heres a better photo of the nicer ones.
and yes ill keep a pair of the best ones .


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Dec 5, 2010)

Some wide stripes happening there mate...very very nice.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Dec 5, 2010)

One I got from Lynfrog a few months ago, coming up quite nice...


----------



## pythrulz (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice looking big clutch Roger
colin good to see your little bubs have started hatching


----------



## SCam (Dec 7, 2010)

View attachment 175370
View attachment 175369
View attachment 175368
Pretty hard to catch the yellow with my old camera so took pics in 2 different spots n the last without the flash n a dark area to show how intense the yellow is.


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 8, 2010)

Yearling Tully male I got off Roger


----------



## Reptile-Man (Dec 8, 2010)

wow yes very true, as well as all creachers great and small.


----------



## Perko (Dec 8, 2010)

Not wrong, bring on Tiger x Tiger!!!



Jungleman said:


> Some wide stripes happening there mate...very very nice.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 8, 2010)

Some really nice jungles everyone .
Yer Craig fingers crossed for the tier x tiger clutch , its about 2 weeks off hatching.

Roger


----------



## tallis (Dec 8, 2010)

*yeww*


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 8, 2010)

Real STUNNERS Tallis

Who bred them ?


Roger


----------



## stephen (Dec 8, 2010)

View attachment 175556
View attachment 175555
View attachment 175554
View attachment 175553
My lil boy RICHMOND


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 8, 2010)

Another stunner Stephen.
Gotta love the jungles,,, blood loss and all.


----------



## tallis (Dec 8, 2010)

hey roger 
um the blotched one is a female from a lady in brisbane area 
and the other is the male but i cant remember were he was from ill try findout


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 8, 2010)

Cheers mate you must be happy with them.


----------



## tallis (Dec 8, 2010)

the female is from loganholme and the male toowoomba,
i was wondering if u could ask you something 
i want to get them growing a bit quicker feeding them every 7 days atm 
anything u recommend to get them growing quicker ? 
cheers


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks like they are growing fine .
Just offer bigger food items as they get longer etc


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 8, 2010)

Unfortunately its very dificult to say how hatchie jungles will turn out.


----------



## AM Pythons (Dec 8, 2010)

very nice roger.. some very nice striped hatchies... cant wait to see my tiger x het tigers... eggs are on day 22 & all 13 are looking great..


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 8, 2010)

Good luck with them Tony


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Dec 8, 2010)

female tully from roger she is bout 11-12mnths old pix taken over last few wks

View attachment 175618
View attachment 175617
View attachment 175615
View attachment 175616
View attachment 175614


pic 1-3 lastnight, 4 a few wks ago, 5 maby 3 or 4wks ago


----------



## smigga (Dec 9, 2010)

Heres a couple pics of my boy freshly shed. Not the best pics but you get the idea.


View attachment 175754
View attachment 175752
View attachment 175753
View attachment 175751
View attachment 175750


----------



## smigga (Dec 9, 2010)

This is the female i hope to pair up with my male above. What are your thoughts on how this pairing would go or should i get a brighter jungle?
View attachment 175813
View attachment 175814


Cheers Brad


----------



## Colin (Dec 11, 2010)

one of the black and yellow clutches that hatched yesterday.. Its not all the clutch.. just a couple before they go into individual tubs.

Im probably keeping that one on the top with the crazy head pattern.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 11, 2010)

yer ill have that one Col lol


----------



## Colin (Dec 11, 2010)

Jungle_Freak said:


> yer ill have that one Col lol


 
I'll definitely make sure I pick out a really nice one for you roger  theres a few similar to that one.. 
the other black and yellow clutch (apollo x athena) still has to hatch yet..

heres a couple from the second clutch of B&W's 
theres more in this clutch.. these are just a few.. with still more clutches to hatch..
I might hang onto that black striped one..


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Dec 11, 2010)

hehe u sure colin striped would be awsome  keep me posted on any extra stripey ones u get "stuck with" lol


----------



## Perko (Dec 11, 2010)

Black stripe is a winner Col.


----------



## Colin (Dec 11, 2010)

thanks. I bred a few B&W's with a bit of a black stripe last year.. still have a male myself and sold a similar one to kenno. they were from a different female to the hatchie above.. that female's clutch and a striped female's clutch are still to hatch.. I think theres a few like this around in peoples collections with black stripes.. 

one from last year


----------



## smigga (Dec 11, 2010)

That black stripe is stunning Colin


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 11, 2010)

Colin said:


> thanks. I bred a few B&W's with a bit of a black stripe last year.. still have a male myself and sold a similar one to kenno. they were from a different female to the hatchie above.. that female's clutch and a striped female's clutch are still to hatch.. I think theres a few like this around in peoples collections with black stripes..
> 
> one from last year


That is the only B&W jungle ive ever seen thats actually black and white! Most are cream and white. Stunning snake colin!


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 11, 2010)

tallis said:


>


 
Oh my god those are so YELLOW!


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Dec 11, 2010)

very nice colin im looking forward to geting 1 next yr


----------



## gavgav (Dec 11, 2010)

Yep col I've got your money waiting for they day one of them are ready to come to my house ,you have the best b&w jungles for sure


----------



## Kurto (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice looking B/W's Colin!! 

This girl was sitting in the right possie for a quick pic!




Jungle! by ambushreptiles.com, on Flickr


----------



## Laghairt (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow, nice Jungle Kurto. 

Colin those B&W's look amazing, could tempt me to get back into Morelia after a few years off.


----------



## RELLIK81 (Dec 12, 2010)

my female


----------



## aussie-albino (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow Colin congrats on some stunners mate.

cheers
Scott


----------



## deebo (Dec 13, 2010)

Kurto - very nice mate, how old?


----------



## Kurto (Dec 13, 2010)

David Evans said:


> Kurto - very nice mate, how old?


 
Cheers... Shes about 22 months mate, and was spot on 1kg a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## deebo (Dec 13, 2010)

kurto - cool, is a very clean looking animal, must be happy to have that in the collection.


----------



## junglecarpet (Dec 13, 2010)

My atherton jungle carpet - she is 4 years old 

View attachment 176512


----------



## Vixen (Dec 17, 2010)

Finally shed after having her first clutch a few weeks ago. =)


----------



## deebo (Dec 18, 2010)

These little guys came out over the last couple of days....10 in total.

Parents are devil male and K.Aland female. Will be keeping a pair back so now i need to work out which ones i like the best!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 18, 2010)

Congrats Dave 
A Very nice looking clutch .


cheers
Roger


----------



## deebo (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks roger - a few have some partial stripes (cant really see in the pics) and a few look they should have lots of yellow flecking but who knows what they will look like in a few sheds let alone 12 months! The joys of jungles I guess =)

Has your tiger x tiger clutch hatched yet?


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Dec 18, 2010)

The Devil will be pleased to know that his girl I bought off him a few years ago has actually laid 11 eggs.

Bit surprised as to how late she has gone...

Mum (Devil)
View attachment 177431


Dad (Stone)
View attachment 177432


The ones that are not clumped, especially the single one that looks like a slug 
were pushed away by mum but are fully veined?
View attachment 177433


View attachment 177434


----------



## SCam (Dec 18, 2010)

Congrats David n good luck with feedin
Most of my Jungles have just had their 1st shed in the last week or so..
So I'll probably give feedin a go next week sometime.
Good luck to you Jungleman with incubation that 1st Jungle there looks like a cracker!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 18, 2010)

Good luck with that clutch Wayne ,, both parents are stunning.
Dave the tiger to tiger clutch has just started hatching .Will know more once they emerge from their eggs etc
Roger


----------



## deebo (Dec 18, 2010)

Cam - thanks mate, hope yours start feeding easily.

Wayne - good luck with the clutch. How old was the female in that pic? Look like they should throw nice offspring.

Roger - Cool, look forward to pics of them - should be nice animals!


----------



## Colin (Dec 19, 2010)

these two pics are from the same clutch.. theres a few more from this clutch but these two pics show the contrast. the parents were black and yellows jungles.. looking forward to the last two shedding..


----------



## kingy1098 (Dec 20, 2010)

View attachment 177748
View attachment 177747
View attachment 177749


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 21, 2010)

Just a couple more of mine....

















Cheers,


----------



## SYNeR (Dec 21, 2010)

My new yearling jungle python. Bred by niggz - Devil parents.

View attachment 177794


----------



## Perko (Dec 22, 2010)

They sure look different Col, keep the pics comming with them.



Colin said:


> these two pics are from the same clutch.. theres a few more from this clutch but these two pics show the contrast. the parents were black and yellows jungles.. looking forward to the last two shedding..


----------



## Perko (Dec 22, 2010)

few out of focus pics!


----------



## Kurto (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice little hatchos mate!


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 22, 2010)

Very nice CraigP, love the pattern on that first one. Mate what are the parents like??


----------



## Perko (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks, Lester x Black Capey



Red-Ink said:


> Very nice CraigP, love the pattern on that first one. Mate what are the parents like??


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 22, 2010)

Interesting combination mate, would love to see how they turn out after a few sheds.


----------



## Perko (Dec 22, 2010)

Thats what i was going for Red-Ink, would one colour dominate the other or a mix of the 2, stripes or bands, who knows?
So far theres a mix of colours with striping, still pre shed, so i cant wait either to get a bit of size on them.


----------



## Perko (Dec 22, 2010)

Another one.
Gee im bad with the camera!


----------



## Colin (Dec 25, 2010)

congrats Craig 

here's a couple of christmas day B&W julatten jungle hatchies.. 
all these have heads sticking out now and a few more have pipped since these earlier pics


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 25, 2010)

Colin said:


> here's a couple of christmas day B&W julatten jungle hatchies..
> all these have heads sticking out now and a few more have pipped since these earlier pics


 
Wow, thats a nice xmas gift


----------



## smigga (Dec 25, 2010)

Colin said:


> congrats Craig
> 
> here's a couple of christmas day B&W julatten jungle hatchies..
> all these have heads sticking out now and a few more have pipped since these earlier pics



looking good Colin. Is that all the clutches heatched/hatching now?


----------



## Colin (Dec 25, 2010)

smigga said:


> looking good Colin. Is that all the clutches heatched/hatching now?



thanks snakeluvver and smigga.. yes thats all the julattens but not all the clutches


----------



## buck (Dec 25, 2010)

Nice work Colin!!!


----------



## python_dan89 (Dec 25, 2010)

*me girl shinning at nearly 12 months*

View attachment 178630
View attachment 178628



Enjoy
View attachment 178629


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Dec 25, 2010)

CraigP said:


> Another one.
> Gee im bad with the camera!


 
Hey Craig, did you breed these ones yourself or did they come from Joel (Jungleland)? They look very similar to the ones I've just purchased from him.

Well done Colin, make sure you update us with some pics when they fully emerge.


----------



## Colin (Dec 26, 2010)

Jungleman said:


> Well done Colin, make sure you update us with some pics when they fully emerge.



cheers mate.. here they are this morning. last two pics are the clutch in two seperate lots before I seperate them to individual tubs. still one to come out of the egg fully as well.


----------



## byron_moses (Dec 26, 2010)

well done colin looking good mate


----------



## sikishrory (Dec 26, 2010)

one of the light fittings has stopped working in my jungles tank. its been like this a few weeks and the temperatures been hovering around 25-27. i was putting off the $140 to get it fixed because i thought with summer i would be able to do with just the one light (i have 2). however its been so cold for a summer down here in victoria.
the problem is when i bought her the guy said her temp has to be at least 28 otherwise she wont digest her food and it will rot in her and she will die. yet the same guy gave me a care sheet telling me lower temperatures.
i just want to know if its safe to feed her or not. as she hasnt eaten for 1-2months now?
thanks


----------



## jinjajoe (Dec 26, 2010)

Was never a fan of Jungles until I finally bought these 6 months ago....... little suckers will bite anything that moves however........ Russel Grant lineage......


----------



## Col J (Dec 26, 2010)

Here's a few more B&W Julattens which hatched a few days before Xmas. If you look carefully, you will see a small water bowl under there somewhere.

View attachment 178672


----------



## Colin (Dec 26, 2010)

Col J said:


> Here's a few more B&W Julattens which hatched a few days before Xmas. If you look carefully, you will see a small water bowl under there somewhere.


 
congrats mate  great stuff


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Dec 26, 2010)

Colin said:


> cheers mate.. here they are this morning. last two pics are the clutch in two seperate lots before I seperate them to individual tubs. still one to come out of the egg fully as well.



There are some nice patterns happening in there mate...well done! thanks 
Do you keep your vermiculite more on the dry or wet side for your Jungles Colin? usually a little bit drier than 50/50 water to vermiculite, probably around 45/55. you can always add a little bit of water to the vermiculite later if you need to..


----------



## Perko (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Wayne, i bred those.
Colin, great looking hatchies as usual.
Nice Jungles everyone.



Jungleman said:


> Hey Craig, did you breed these ones yourself or did they come from Joel (Jungleland)? They look very similar to the ones I've just purchased from him.
> 
> Well done Colin, make sure you update us with some pics when they fully emerge.


----------



## SCam (Dec 26, 2010)

very nice animals jinjajoe great stripes


----------



## Jake_the_snake (Dec 27, 2010)

---------- Post added 27-Dec-10 at 09:02 AM ----------

Damn

was not aware it would crop her nose off in that 1st Pic


----------



## tallis (Dec 27, 2010)

hey would someone be able to answear this quickly i was wondering if anyone uses aspen shavings for their jungles, and if they have any problems with it ?


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Dec 27, 2010)

tallis said:


> hey would someone be able to answear this quickly i was wondering if anyone uses aspen shavings for their jungles, and if they have any problems with it ?




I use to use it for everything mate...never had any issues and it's real easy to keep clean. The only problem is the expense of buying it now. You use to be able to pick up a large bag for around $27, now they are $50 plus. The overseas market decided to double their prices here in OZ, which is a real shame as imo it was the best substrate you could use!


----------



## tallis (Dec 27, 2010)

yea thanks i used to use it for my spotted he loved it just wasnt sure about the jungles, any way thanks will have to check the prices out.


----------



## deebo (Dec 28, 2010)

Some of my hatchies just had their first shed tonight. A few pics of some of them....

the 3rd and 5th pic are the same animal.

The 4th pic is similar to one i hatched last year that was a lot paler than the others and turned into a nice animal and I only sold it recently and have regretted doing it so I think I might hang onto this one even though it is not as pale as the one from last year.

A couple more still need to shed and once they do the feeding attempts will start!


----------



## deebo (Dec 28, 2010)

this is the mother of the hatchies above eagerly awaiting her feed! She is 4 years old and a really nice placid animal unless their is qauil within striking range


----------



## SCam (Dec 28, 2010)

Some top lookin animals there David!


----------



## Inkage (Dec 28, 2010)

.


----------



## RELLIK81 (Dec 28, 2010)

awesome jungle you have there inkage.......who bred it?


----------



## Inkage (Dec 28, 2010)

Kenno


----------



## smigga (Dec 29, 2010)

Inkage that is STUNNING


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 29, 2010)

Some very nice jungles guys ,
Heres a sample of a few of mine that recently hatched.
cheers
Roger


----------



## matt01 (Dec 29, 2010)

Not quite as weird colours as others but i like him.






By matt1084 at 2010-12-28

Very nasty and loves to bite me.


----------



## miss_khalli (Dec 29, 2010)

Fantastic looking Jungles everyone... A few pics of my little girl, Trouble.. 
Beautiful nature, I'm so pleased with her..


----------



## kupper (Dec 29, 2010)

Second and third one in Roger will be crackers awesome stuff


----------



## Vixen (Dec 30, 2010)

First hatchy is out. =) Im surprised at the yellow they are showing already, I can see one that's even brighter!


----------



## buck (Dec 31, 2010)

Got a new camera yesterday so thought I would take a few pics. A shame some of the subjects weren't as keen. Lol
I struggled to get a good representation of colour also. Need to go to a camera course I think to figure out how to use the thing





First pic: Taurus - Lester male. I love this snake. He is a pleasure to handle and has very solid colours. He looks a bit better than the pic suggests.

Second pic: Tarzan - Stone line male. This guy would not behave on the ground at all so moved to the table. At least got a clearish shot but colour not great. He has better colour than the pic shows but not quite as good as Jane below. 

Third pic: Jane - Stone line female(crap pic but colour is close at least Lol)


----------



## SCam (Dec 31, 2010)

gonna be a cracker vixen nice stuff!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 31, 2010)

A close up of a few hatchies from my Krauss breeders


----------



## Colin (Jan 1, 2011)

looking awesome roger  congrats mate

I just fed this hatchie and I'm thinking of keeping it.
there's some other very similar looking ones in this clutch too..


----------



## byron_moses (Jan 1, 2011)

very nice colin


----------



## Fantazmic (Jan 1, 2011)

kupper said:


> Second and third one in Roger will be crackers awesome stuff



isnt it good everyone has different taste..I like number 4.....I dont like too much striping...just a little bit

Elizabeth

---------- Post added 01-Jan-11 at 10:37 PM ----------




Colin said:


> looking awesome roger  congrats mate
> 
> I just fed this hatchie and I'm thinking of keeping it.
> there's some other very similar looking ones in this clutch too..



Really lovely Colin I love the way you have more yellow than black. I had no idea Jungle babies start so honey coloured.....and so tiny...with all these pics of baby snakes it is making me really really want to have a clutch of bubbie snakes...and ive still got such a long wait......as my babies have only just turned 12 months old !!


----------



## Colin (Jan 2, 2011)

Fantazmic said:


> Really lovely Colin I love the way you have more yellow than black. I had no idea Jungle babies start so honey coloured.....and so tiny...



thanks elizabeth. some start out more yellow than others and some take several sheds for the yellow to really show.. the hatchie pictured is from one of my SXR females and Im hoping will end up like this female thats now two years old.


----------



## Pike01 (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice


----------



## mark83 (Jan 2, 2011)

View attachment 179719


2 year old male


----------



## Kurto (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice hatcho's everyone!

This boy just shed!


----------



## AM Pythons (Jan 5, 2011)

View attachment 180251
2 lester x devil line jungles at 2 days old...View attachment 180250


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jan 5, 2011)

Kurto said:


> Nice hatcho's everyone!
> 
> This boy just shed!




Your boy is a real eye catcher Kurto, such an unusual colour for a b/w, congrats.


----------



## Fantazmic (Jan 7, 2011)

Jungleman said:


> Your boy is a real eye catcher Kurto, such an unusual colour for a b/w, congrats.



yep I agree...most black and whites i have seen are more grey and white...and I like the pattern ....really nice


----------



## sammie-leigh (Jan 8, 2011)

my newest member of the family. i havent figured out a name for him yet. but here are a few pics.View attachment 180849
View attachment 180847
View attachment 180846
View attachment 180845


----------



## mojo73 (Jan 9, 2011)

Two photos of my little jungle.


----------



## Kurto (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh yeah. Nice one! How and where did you get that?


----------



## Perko (Jan 9, 2011)

I think Mojo is a pom Kurt


----------



## Kurto (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigP said:


> I think Mojo is a pom Kurt



bummer! still sweet zebra!


----------



## sammie-leigh (Jan 9, 2011)

amazing looking jungle you have there mojo73...great colours and patterns...there are some brilliant looking jungle pythons out there, such a great variety, an amazing species...


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 9, 2011)

Something from me.


----------



## byron_moses (Jan 9, 2011)

mojo that zebra is a cracker mate


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jan 9, 2011)

WOW Mojo, what a beautiful animal, absolute stunner...congrats mate


----------



## buck (Jan 9, 2011)

A few pics of some of mine.

First Pic: Male - Lester
Second Pic: Female - Steve Carruthers("fishead")
Third Pic: Female - "Marty"
Fourth Pic: Male - "Marty"


----------



## Choco (Jan 10, 2011)

Holy Crap my girl is laying!! Unexpected as I had given up on her. I thought she'd lay late Nov early Dec. She never had a pre lay shed and has now laid. Hmmm now how to incubate...
View attachment 181112


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 10, 2011)

Stunning jungles Buck.

Congrats Allan .
Good luck with incubation.

cheers
Roger


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey Roger, are those pics you posted of the striped hatchies from your tiger x tiger pairing?


----------



## Choco (Jan 10, 2011)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Congrats Allan .
> Good luck with incubation.
> 
> cheers
> Roger


Thanks Roger,

The father is one of your's. I'll put more pics up when I get home tonight. It was a frantic effort last night and this morning before work to get an incubator sorted out at short notice.

Cheers,
Allan


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 10, 2011)

The_S_Word said:


> Hey Roger, are those pics you posted of the striped hatchies from your tiger x tiger pairing?


 
Hi Shaun 
No mate , those are from my semi stripe to tiger clutch.
The Tiger to Tiger did not turn out as nice as expected .
I presume because both parents were not related .
One being a Dave Taylor Tiger the male lemon & black colour,
the female was my gold tiger line .
It apears that inbreeding or line breeding gives you better results than outcrossing with new unrelated blood .

Heres the photo of the Tiger to Tiger clutch.
As you can see they are darker but the patterns are not as good as my other clutch.

But these are excellant for adding genetic diversity to any striped breeding project because both parents are unrelated ,, but both carry tiger striping genes .
You then need to inbreed to create better and better versions of the pattern.
Roger


----------



## Perko (Jan 10, 2011)

Gee Rog, still nice, but the semi to tiger are insane.
I bet your dying to breed them together?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 10, 2011)

Cheers Craig 
I do think the semi stripe to tiger clutch offspring will produce more extreeme patterns in the future .
Fingers crossed
Roger


----------



## Vixen (Jan 11, 2011)

The first hatchy to shed!


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 11, 2011)

New pics of my yearling male so i thought I'd put them up


----------



## Jarrod_H (Jan 11, 2011)

my fella Bones, killah eyes
View attachment 181420
View attachment 181421


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 12, 2011)

I finally have something to contribute to this thread!


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice work there Jay, lov'n the head pattern on this one...should name him/her 'Spear' due to the spear like tip on his/her head


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 12, 2011)

Jungleman said:


> Nice work there Jay, lov'n the head pattern on this one...should name him/her 'Spear' due to the spear like tip on his/her head


 Thanks Jungleman, i am very pleased with them. They still havn't had their first shed yet and are already looking good!


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 12, 2011)

Very nice jungle jay


----------



## gozz (Jan 12, 2011)

heres a few just hatched in the last week 
so still waiting for there first shed....


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 12, 2011)

Some quality jungles there guys .
Heres my favourite striped jungle hatchie






And my favourite banded hatchie .


----------



## byron_moses (Jan 12, 2011)

wow roger both stunning animals mate is that first one a yearling?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks Ben 
No they are both hatchies.
But the striped one has yellow starting to come threw already
Roger


----------



## byron_moses (Jan 12, 2011)

ok very nice once again a high quality of animals from you this year mate


----------



## Perko (Jan 12, 2011)

Holy sheet Roger, i love that first one.

Jay, mad looking jungle


----------



## Kurto (Jan 12, 2011)

Roger I think I'll be after another Jungle soon with hatchies like that 

Here's some of my first clutch in years!!! YAY!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 12, 2011)

Cheers guys .
Post up the favourites from your clutches .
Very nice clutch there Kurt 
Roger


----------



## Perko (Jan 12, 2011)

Well done Kurt, looks to be some real clean ones in there, you right for pinkies?


----------



## Kurto (Jan 12, 2011)

CraigP said:


> Well done Kurt, looks to be some real clean ones in there, you right for pinkies?


 
well now you mention it!


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jan 12, 2011)

top stuff guys. Here is one of mine.


----------



## Fantazmic (Jan 15, 2011)

beautiful beautiful babies everyone
Roger that banded hatchies.....has to be a keeper for sure !!

Elizabeth


----------



## Perko (Jan 18, 2011)

#11, most of the 26 look like this.


----------



## byron_moses (Jan 18, 2011)

nice one craig which were the parents


----------



## Perko (Jan 18, 2011)

Lester X Black


----------



## Kurto (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice one Craig!


----------



## byron_moses (Jan 18, 2011)

ok thank you craig


----------



## Perko (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks Kurt & Ben, pics of Parents post #2240


----------



## Kurto (Jan 19, 2011)

One of my hatcho's pre shed!


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice stuff guys. seeing some quality jungles hatching. Here is one of my yearlings.


----------



## aussie-albino (Jan 19, 2011)

Colin said:


> looking awesome roger  congrats mate
> 
> I just fed this hatchie and I'm thinking of keeping it.
> there's some other very similar looking ones in this clutch too..


 
I like this one Colin any similar to that spare.

cheers
Scott

---------- Post added 19-Jan-11 at 04:03 PM ----------




Jungle_Freak said:


> Some quality jungles there guys .
> Heres my favourite striped jungle hatchie
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice Roger is the banded one from your Krauss line will get awesome colour by the looks.

cheers
Scott


----------



## Perko (Jan 19, 2011)

If thats pre shed, the yellow is going to be damn bright, nice work mate.



Kurto said:


> One of my hatcho's pre shed!


----------



## Kurto (Jan 19, 2011)

Here's hope so mate!


----------



## deebo (Jan 19, 2011)

Very nice Kurto, gotta be happy with that!


----------



## AM Pythons (Jan 20, 2011)

born 12 days ago

lester x devilView attachment 182501
& a tiger jungle born 2 days ago..


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 20, 2011)

I picked up this guy of Colin yesterday, he is a SXR line and im stoked to say the least, Colin as always was great to deal with
I cant wait till he sheds!!

Cheers Josh


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jan 20, 2011)

All I can say is "WOW" Geckoman and Colin are you b****y mad???


----------



## No-two (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## smigga (Jan 20, 2011)

:shock:Thats a stunner No-two.


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 21, 2011)

No-two said:


>


 
What the?!?!?!? Hayden..... since when do you have these?!?!?!


----------



## Perko (Jan 21, 2011)

I will be donating one of these to Ben Moses flood appeal


----------



## No-two (Jan 21, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> What the?!?!?!? Hayden..... since when do you have these?!?!?!



I keep some things to myself. Man of mystery. Wouldn't be fun if you'd seen everything...


----------



## python_dan89 (Jan 21, 2011)

nice work guys looks like some stunners out there


----------



## Colin (Jan 21, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> I picked up this guy of Colin yesterday, he is a SXR line and im stoked to say the least, Colin as always was great to deal with
> I cant wait till he sheds!! Cheers Josh


Im glad you like him mate.. hopefully he should colour up better and better 



Jungleman said:


> All I can say is "WOW" Geckoman and Colin are you b****y mad???


why's that jungleman?


----------



## D3pro (Jan 21, 2011)

Colin said:


> Im glad you like him mate.. hopefully he should colour up better and better
> 
> 
> why's that jungleman? you should see the couple Ive kept for myself :lol:


 
I hope that wasn't my male :lol:


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 21, 2011)

Stunning jungles guys.
Heres the male i got off Col recently .
This male is still improving as it grows and sheds .





And heres my favourite kraus girl from last year . This pair will make stunning offspring in the near future.


----------



## deebo (Jan 21, 2011)

Roger - that krauss girl is bloody awesome!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, that krauss girl is amazing


----------



## Vixen (Jan 21, 2011)

Indeed she is, SxR lineage jungles do nothing for me (no offense at all), it's all about the palmerstons!


----------



## aussie-albino (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow Roger gotta love those Jungles mate.

cheers 
Scott


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Jan 21, 2011)

Was that the one you said I could have Roger?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 21, 2011)

Cheers for all the positive comments guys .

To Vixen ,, 
Cols Stone line male is a lot nicer than this pic shows, he just shed and is looking marvelous.

The kraus girl always takes good photos , shes just so bright .etc
And shes not going anywhere Shaun 
But when i produce offspring from her ? i bet we will see some crackers.

Roger


----------



## No-two (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm not a big jungle fan, I don't really like my few, but that Krauss girl, OMG that Krauss girl. I need some of those!!! Where do I sign?


----------



## Vixen (Jan 21, 2011)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Cols Stone line male is a lot nicer than this pic shows, he just shed and is looking marvelous.



Oh don't get me wrong, some SxR's are very stunning, I just prefer the fluro yellows and velvet blacks of the palmerstons, as well as their smaller size. =)


----------



## gavgav (Jan 22, 2011)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Stunning jungles guys.
> Heres the male i got off Col recently .
> This male is still improving as it grows and sheds .
> 
> ...



i love all the pics ive seen of colins snakes there stunning thats why im treating myself to a black and white jungle for my birthday at the end of this month


----------



## jay76 (Jan 22, 2011)

I put in another thread but this is some of my hatchies the photo was taken just out of the eggs so they havent had first shed yet


----------



## AM Pythons (Jan 22, 2011)

stunning adult(3rd pic) jay76... that is a really nice jungle mate...


----------



## jay76 (Jan 22, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> stunning adult(3rd pic) jay76... that is a really nice jungle mate...


 Thanks mate. The male is much the same but have no photos of him yet


----------



## snakeitup (Jan 23, 2011)

Fantastic jungles everyone.
Roger, your krauss female is insane. Theres the future of jungles in Aus.

Heres a couple of mine:
A yearling and a couple of hatchlings that hatched out earlier this month.

Cheers, James


----------



## Fantazmic (Jan 24, 2011)

Jungle_Freak said:


> First pic is after her first shed
> Second pic taken days ago aged 7 months old



Hi Roger
would love an update on your little hypo jungle
Did she continue to darken down or did she stay that lovely creamy colour
and those blue eyes did she keep them?

Would love to know how she turned out

Regards

Elizabeth


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 26, 2011)

Hot looking jungles Jarrod and James 
heres the latest photo of that jungle for you Elizabeth


----------



## snakeitup (Jan 27, 2011)

Such a cool head pattern!


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jan 27, 2011)

top looking jungle roger as usual!


----------



## Fantazmic (Jan 27, 2011)

Roger she is beautiful......really nice patterning you must be so happy with her....and her eyes....(im calling her a she lol) look blue !!!! Did her tongue darken down ?

Did you repeat the mating this season ?

Elizabeth


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 27, 2011)

Cheers David and Jason ,
Elizabeth her eyes are still light blue but the colour does not show well in the photo .
Her tongue has gone very dark too. Same as her overal colour.
I did breed the same parents again but none of the offspring resembled the hypo looking jungle from the previous season,
Roger
Heres one thats a bit different from my semi stripe to tiger clutch .


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Jan 28, 2011)

Hot damn Roger!
That is one funky looking jungle!


----------



## byron_moses (Jan 28, 2011)

far out roger that is a cracker mate


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 28, 2011)

Cheers Shaun .
Ben thats the female i offered Wayne but as yet no reply ? .


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 28, 2011)

I thought Id post one more pic of my SXR Jungle (he hasnt shed yet)

Thanks Josh


----------



## Fantazmic (Jan 28, 2011)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Cheers David and Jason ,
> Elizabeth her eyes are still light blue but the colour does not show well in the photo .
> Her tongue has gone very dark too. Same as her overal colour.
> I did breed the same parents again but none of the offspring resembled the hypo looking jungle from the previous season,
> ...



Roger that was one awsome clutch....did the other babies you put up come from the same mating.......at first i didnt like this little one....but the more I look the more I appreciate the markings....but I still like number 4...........I am hoping for a girl !!

Elizabeth


----------



## Brent (Jan 29, 2011)

*Jungles*

A few Jungles-yearlings


----------



## Fantazmic (Jan 29, 2011)

*Alvin*

Hi everyone

I have been promising and promising pics of my Alvin

well here he is......he is looking particularly good at the moment and hubby is really pleased with himself as he got one particularly nice shot of him as he is a wriggler.

I love his markings there are spots where they are sort of geometric and he has an s for snake right between his eyes. He is a really gentle soul......and we love him to bits.

Anyway here are the pics....hard to beleive when we bought him he was this dark muddyView attachment 183787
yellow...he is just getting brighter and brighter with every shed.

He is SXR line....and probably not a typical SXR look ??? Not sure...would be interested to know peoples thoughts...however when I say that I do know he is pure atherton.

I must say many thanks to James 'snakeitup' for selling me such a beautiful boy !!

View attachment 183786


----------



## deebo (Jan 29, 2011)

I like that 2nd one brent! Well done.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## AM Pythons (Jan 29, 2011)

View attachment 183807
View attachment 183808
a couple shed last night.. well 3..View attachment 183806


View attachment 183815
View attachment 183816
3 more just shed..View attachment 183814


View attachment 183854
few more last niteView attachment 183853


----------



## Airlie (Jan 30, 2011)

*Devil x krause*

View attachment 183859
View attachment 183858

Devil x Krause


----------



## D3pro (Jan 30, 2011)

A new one of mine...
jaggy pattern lol


----------



## gavgav (Jan 30, 2011)

my black and white that i got off colin today


----------



## AM Pythons (Jan 31, 2011)

View attachment 184090
View attachment 184089
the whole clutch shed within 24 hrs of each other, there 13 days old today.. not one bitey one, 6 have eaten first offer... there a dream to keep.. very placid..


----------



## tigerbudgie (Feb 1, 2011)

View attachment 184254
View attachment 184253
View attachment 184252


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Feb 2, 2011)

This one isn't fully Jungle, but half diamond as well.
He's a few pics.


----------



## deebo (Feb 2, 2011)

s-word - nice looking snake - some bits look very jungle and some bits look very diamondy. How old is it?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Dave, Thanks for the kind comment on this mutt 

He's pushing on 13 months now.
His Jungle & Diamond yellows are only getting better with each shed.


----------



## smigga (Feb 4, 2011)

Here are my 3 yearlings
View attachment 184612
View attachment 184613
View attachment 184614
View attachment 184617
View attachment 184615


----------



## Perko (Feb 6, 2011)

Keeping the thread going


----------



## mojo73 (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Spickyb (Feb 7, 2011)

My little Jungle... She is a little bigger now as htis is a older pic..View attachment 184928


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 7, 2011)

View attachment 184943

this is one of my fresh hatchies. I cant wait for them to color up.
Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk

And mojo that one is awesome would love to get my hands on some of its offspring.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Feb 7, 2011)

dtulip10 said:


> And mojo that one is awesome would love to get my hands on some of its offspring.



Wouldn't we all? Wouldn't we all......?


----------



## Perko (Feb 7, 2011)

Same snake as post 2386 shed today.

Love that Zebra


----------



## mojo73 (Feb 8, 2011)

The_S_Word said:


> Wouldn't we all? Wouldn't we all......?



It wont be long for them to follow the same path as jaguars (rpms) and come out. They just have to be given the silly alternative name first!


----------



## byron_moses (Feb 8, 2011)

CraigP said:


> Same snake as post 2386 shed today.
> 
> Love that Zebra


 craig that is stunning mate


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Feb 8, 2011)

CraigP said:


> Same snake as post 2386 shed today.
> 
> Love that Zebra



Love the zebra also 
That jungle has improved a lot Craig .
keep us updated on that one


----------



## meatman (Feb 8, 2011)

View attachment 185168
View attachment 185167


Nice jungles everyone. 
Here is a yearling tully that just shed and a palmerston I picked up the other week.
Cheers Justin


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 8, 2011)

Young female Cowley Beach.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 8, 2011)

Recent pic of my Krauss male


----------



## tallis (Feb 8, 2011)

hey just wondering what size/weight does everyone like there jungles to be before breeding them ? thanks


----------



## Ariande (Feb 8, 2011)

This is our little black and white jungle, bred by Colin... Still needs a couple of sheds for the colour to come out!


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Feb 8, 2011)

Got a nice surprise tonight, they weren't due till the 18th.

I'm also wondering if I'm the last in oz to hatch Jungles?

Mum is The Devil and dad is Stone, I'll post some more pics up after they shed...


View attachment 185212
View attachment 185213
View attachment 185214


Even the bad egg made it


----------



## swampie (Feb 11, 2011)

This little Palmerston had his second shed yesterday.


----------



## hrafna (Feb 11, 2011)

wow! very nice!!!


----------



## Choco (Feb 11, 2011)

Jungleman said:


> Got a nice surprise tonight, they weren't due till the 18th.
> 
> I'm also wondering if I'm the last in oz to hatch Jungles?
> 
> ...


 
Wohoo congrats!
I would say you might be one of the last, however, Mine are due to hatch 9th March.

Cheers,
Allan


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Feb 12, 2011)

Male, 13 mths, just shed...

View attachment 185741
View attachment 185742


----------



## byron_moses (Feb 12, 2011)

looking good there wayne ill grab him off u next time im up ok


----------



## snakebag (Feb 12, 2011)

swampie said:


> This little Palmerston had his second shed yesterday.


Nice swampie what line? Very white are you thinking axanthic?


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Feb 12, 2011)

byron_moses said:


> looking good there wayne ill grab him off u next time im up ok



Ha Ha, sorry mate, but the best bet you'll get is first pick of the litter


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 12, 2011)

swampie said:


> This little Palmerston had his second shed yesterday.



wow he is clean swampie would like to see him in 12 months.


Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## deebo (Feb 13, 2011)

here are a few pics of some hatchys from cleaning this morning. Most have at one shed, a couple have had 2. These are from my Devil male and Aland female.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Fantazmic (Feb 13, 2011)

David they are lovely especially the third pic.....a lovely stripe right down the back

I have a new found appreciation for stripes....photos look good but they are even better in the flesh

Elizabeth


----------



## damian83 (Feb 14, 2011)

nice pics mate lovely colouring too


----------



## Ariande (Feb 14, 2011)

Our little black + white had a shed the other day, so now the colour is really starting to brighten up...


----------



## Colin (Feb 14, 2011)

Ariande said:


> Our little black + white had a shed the other day, so now the colour is really starting to brighten up...



looking good Ariande


----------



## Sammy6 (Feb 14, 2011)

the jungles on here are amazing! i really want one but it would be for my first snake..i've heard they can be pretty aggressive, with regular handling from a hatchie would biting be much of a problem?

or my next option is a stimmy?


----------



## gavgav (Feb 14, 2011)

Ariande said:


> Our little black + white had a shed the other day, so now the colour is really starting to brighten up...



i remember seeing that one and my one side by side very nice looking snake it was hard to pick 

now im just waiting for mine to shed


----------



## sammie-leigh (Feb 14, 2011)

View attachment 186156
View attachment 186154
View attachment 186153
View attachment 186152


latest female addition to the jungle family...13mnths old...


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 14, 2011)

Cracking Jungle Sammie


----------



## python_boy (Feb 14, 2011)

sammie who bred ya jungle? very nice


----------



## sammie-leigh (Feb 14, 2011)

python_boy said:


> sammie who bred ya jungle? very nice


 
a guy names adam gloury..not sure if he is on this site... i found him on a different website selling...
i am really happy with her...she will look great once she has had a shed...


----------



## smileymertz (Feb 15, 2011)

Our new addition; a freebie from the DECCW ballot 
Awesome little guy, soooo easy going. Two days to settle in, shed and feed.
View attachment 186420
View attachment 186421
View attachment 186422
View attachment 186423
View attachment 186424


----------



## Colin (Feb 16, 2011)

number 5


----------



## buck (Feb 16, 2011)

Colin said:


> number 5



That's awesome. 

I'm pretty sure I have one here that has an 8 on it's head, but that is a lot closer to their normal head pattern than a 5.


----------



## Colin (Feb 16, 2011)

buck said:


> That's awesome.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I have one here that has an 8 on it's head, but that is a lot closer to their normal head pattern than a 5.


 
yeah I though it was a little bit unusual :lol:


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Feb 20, 2011)

my new baby


----------



## alilhayden (Feb 20, 2011)

my jungle python i just bought today looks nothing like yours , its only 14 weeks old atm  im wondering if its colour will turn out as lovely as most of these?


----------



## No-two (Feb 20, 2011)

sammie-leigh said:


> a guy names adam gloury..not sure if he is on this site... i found him on a different website selling...
> i am really happy with her...she will look great once she has had a shed...



Junglepython2


----------



## sammie-leigh (Feb 20, 2011)

i will have to check it out, it was on reptilesdownunder that i originally found him and bought her...
but either way..i am very happy with her, he had some other beautiful jungles for sale also, but i prefered her stripe


----------



## Fantazmic (Feb 20, 2011)

alilhayden said:


> my jungle python i just bought today looks nothing like yours , its only 14 weeks old atm  im wondering if its colour will turn out as lovely as most of these?


 
Some colour up slowly others quickly it just depends....i have a boy here that was this murky musty yellow when I bought him and he is now a lovely yellow (ive put pics below) it is hard to know what they will do and depends on the line...athertons are not as bright as pamerstons....

stupid server ate half my post....I also wanted to say this boy has an S for snake on his head......


----------



## smileymertz (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL we have just realised our new Jungle has a number on his head too! He just got a new name..........View attachment 187370


----------



## Fantazmic (Feb 20, 2011)

he is really lovely and you got him in the ballot too !! Well done....looking at him I reckon wiith a settled home and some TLC he might have some more colour in him I think ?


----------



## sammie-leigh (Feb 21, 2011)

alilhayden said:


> my jungle python i just bought today looks nothing like yours , its only 14 weeks old atm  im wondering if its colour will turn out as lovely as most of these?



some jungles won't actually color up until they are 1 or 2 we have 4 jungles and they have all started to colour up at different stages, one of them is two and he is only starting to get his yellow coming through now with the last couple sheds.

just have to be patient with them


----------



## dani_boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Jungle_Fever1 said:


> my new baby



just wondering why hes in that position does it mean that hes ready to strike or just a little nervous???


----------



## Vixen (Feb 21, 2011)

This little one had it's 2nd shed yesterday.


----------



## sammie-leigh (Feb 21, 2011)

great looking jungle vixen...will be really nice when it gets bigger


----------



## JungleG (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is a picture of my new little baby, still only 7 weeks old!
Sorry I couldnt make it smaller, the internet was being a pain in the butt!


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 24, 2011)

Vixen said:


> This little one had it's 2nd shed yesterday.




Very nice Vixen.... some background info please?


----------



## Vixen (Feb 24, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> Very nice Vixen.... some background info please?



Parents are Palmerston animals, mother is Krauss line, father is a Montgomery (pic below).


----------



## JimWetherall (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## 1woma (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow those blck and white jungles are beautiful, anyone know someone who breeds them in sa????

i have another question.... are jungles really as snappy as i have heard? do they grow out of it?


----------



## meatman (Feb 25, 2011)

View attachment 187955
This bank I built myself as a christmas present was going mouldy due to the wet season.
Pulled it apart to give a good clean. Thought I'd better take a photo
of this devil female as she just shed tuesday night and is looking nice 

Cheers Justin
View attachment 187956


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 28, 2011)

My 5 week old Jungle!

I know it's not impressive in the sense it's not a black and gold or anything, but still a lil beauty in my eyes!

the name is Rizwan, and he's (well he's not sexed actually...) a good feeder and a placid snake too, didn't bite me putting him in the clickclack, or when the breeder held him.
also only hid for about half an hour and is now just chillen' on his perches 

Please note the container he's in was just for travel! it isn't his actual home!


View attachment 188381
View attachment 188382
View attachment 188383


----------



## thals (Mar 1, 2011)

Vixen said:


> Parents are Palmerston animals, mother is Krauss line, father is a Montgomery (pic below).


 
That boy is phenomenal! Have you had him since he was a hatchling, would love to see a comparison photo from then


----------



## sammie-leigh (Mar 1, 2011)

View attachment 188521
View attachment 188520
View attachment 188519

my partners (mace699) jungle girl out in the sun a few days ago the day sfter she shed.


----------



## karasha (Mar 1, 2011)

I finally can join the jungle thread, ill be picking up a pair of palmerston jungles on thursday. pics will follow soon. these guys are snappy ones but i hope with lots of handling they will quiet down a little


----------



## 666PYTHON (Mar 1, 2011)

2 of my fellas


----------



## Fantazmic (Mar 2, 2011)

Vampstorso thats a nice snake and at 5 weeks old they are all that colour...you have to wait for them to colour up !!
You cant tel what will happen yet.....and enjoy your baby they are beautiful at that age !!


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 2, 2011)

Fantazmic said:


> Vampstorso thats a nice snake and at 5 weeks old they are all that colour...you have to wait for them to colour up !!
> You cant tel what will happen yet.....and enjoy your baby they are beautiful at that age !!



aww thank you  
I can never believe how tiny it is! 
and I certainly am enjoying it...love watching it lay on its perch's! ^___^


----------



## Spickyb (Mar 3, 2011)

My Little Girl

View attachment 188778


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 3, 2011)

what a lil babe Spickyb 

the note made me laugh  what's that about?!


----------



## buck (Mar 3, 2011)

This girl had another shed last night. She's coming along nicely.


----------



## mark83 (Mar 3, 2011)

2 year old male
View attachment 188785
View attachment 188786


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Mar 3, 2011)

Loving the unusual flank markings on that one buck...very nice looking animal


----------



## Moreliavridis (Mar 3, 2011)

buck said:


> This girl had another shed last night. She's coming along nicely.



Thats a ripper buck! how old?


----------



## buck (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys. She is only a yearling so is still a couple of seasons away from breeding. I have a similar looking male to go with her as well.


----------



## Spickyb (Mar 3, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> what a lil babe Spickyb
> 
> the note made me laugh  what's that about?!



Thanks, Lol thats the miss we had people coming to stay over and put the note there but I wanted to take a pic me snake.
She didnt know I was on the bed until I she saw the pic lol


----------



## ZenPython (Mar 3, 2011)

View attachment 188837
View attachment 188836
Just had to add the pick of my back yard visitor i had today oh yeah one of my jungles


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 4, 2011)

mark83 said:


> 2 year old male
> View attachment 188785
> View attachment 188786


 Wow thats nice, SXR?


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice jungle Zen


----------



## AM Pythons (Mar 4, 2011)

stunning buck

View attachment 188979
View attachment 188978
View attachment 188977
View attachment 188976
a devil line & 3 tigers


----------



## mark83 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks mate.
Yeah SXR. I have his sister and another female too. Will have to get pics up soon.



Geckoman said:


> Wow thats nice, SXR?


----------



## SYNeR (Mar 4, 2011)

The coloring of some of the jungles here is making me heaps jealous and thinking maybe I should get another (not sure where from). Do Jungle colour up at different ages? Mine's around a year old.. She's yellow, but more a pale yellow..


----------



## saximus (Mar 4, 2011)

I was under the impression that they peaked at a year or two then started to go more dull from then. That's what mine seemed to do anyway


----------



## buck (Mar 4, 2011)

SYNeR said:


> The coloring of some of the jungles here is making me heaps jealous and thinking maybe I should get another (not sure where from). Do Jungle colour up at different ages? Mine's around a year old.. She's yellow, but more a pale yellow..


 
It does depend on what Line/Locale of Jungle. Generally speaking the smaller lines(Palmerston, Tully etc) tend to colour up and peak faster than the bigger lines like SouthernX, Athertons etc.
Having said that though some Jungles just don't colour up very well at all. That's that luck of the draw when buying hatchlings.


----------



## smigga (Mar 4, 2011)

my female yearling just shed
View attachment 189060
View attachment 189058
View attachment 189059


----------



## Fantazmic (Mar 4, 2011)

SYNeR said:


> The coloring of some of the jungles here is making me heaps jealous and thinking maybe I should get another (not sure where from). Do Jungle colour up at different ages? Mine's around a year old.. She's yellow, but more a pale yellow..



I pick my hatchies on markings becaue the yellow is a bit unpredictable....having said that I have a lovely boy here that is looking very clearly marked and so I am hoping for clear bright yellow.....but even if he doesnt go really bright....i love nice markings.....they dont change !!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 4, 2011)

Female SXR from Colin


----------



## Fantazmic (Mar 4, 2011)

View attachment 189088
Here are some updated pics of Sabrina 12 weeks old today !! Still at that special age where she fits in your hand....she is from Roger LesteView attachment 189087
r Rogers Reptiles I am delighted with her

I tried to get pics of Jasper but he was too unsettled...maybe after a feed when he is a bit more sleepy......View attachment 189086


----------



## meatman (Mar 8, 2011)

Yearling palmerston I picked up recently

View attachment 189608


----------



## alilhayden (Mar 8, 2011)

beautiful, using my new camera this arvo will get some nice pics


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 11, 2011)

Fresh shed SXR from Colin


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Mar 11, 2011)

Very nice Geckoman


----------



## Fantazmic (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi everyone....update of Jasper I bought from Roger Lester...really happy with how he is turning out.....13 weeks old and a little darling loves to be out and feeding really well...hasnt shed yet but I am sure it wont be long.

View attachment 190188


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 12, 2011)

Just a quick pic of my yearling male....


----------



## jamesjr (Mar 12, 2011)

Updated pic of my Montgomery female.

View attachment 190237


----------



## smigga (Mar 12, 2011)

nice snake james


----------



## russellman (Mar 12, 2011)

Love the pattern on that jungle Red-ink


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll have to take some pics of mine this afternoon.... he just recently shed!


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 12, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> I'll have to take some pics of mine this afternoon.... he just recently shed!


 
Definitely Jay, I'm interested to see how yours are turning out.....


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Mar 12, 2011)

View attachment 190290
View attachment 190291

These are two of mine, Penny & Ralph. I love Jungles!


----------



## alilhayden (Mar 12, 2011)

all very beautiful jungles, myn isnt as bright as most of yours , more dull.. 17 week old TarzaN


----------



## smigga (Mar 12, 2011)

alilhayden said:


> all very beautiful jungles, myn isnt as bright as most of yours , more dull.. 17 week old TarzaN
> http://img863.imageshack.us/img863/2987/uses.jpg[/IMG]


 
nice snake, it will colour up soon


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 12, 2011)

Jungleman said:


> Very nice Geckoman


 Thanks, I am very pleased with how he is turning out


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 13, 2011)

Here is one of my Jungles, it's had 2 sheds.


----------



## byron_moses (Mar 13, 2011)

looking good there jay stunning animal


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm pretty happy, nice colours after only 2 sheds!


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Mar 13, 2011)

Fantastic jungle Jay.

A couple of pics of one of my b&g hatchies i breed this season,
He was born 08/01/11.
Defently a keeper, hopefully he colours up soon like his sibs are.

View attachment 190461
View attachment 190462


----------



## Fantazmic (Mar 13, 2011)

Lovely jungles keep the photos coming I love this thread !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dee4 (Mar 13, 2011)

kkjkdt1 said:


> Fantastic jungle Jay.
> 
> A couple of pics of one of my b&g hatchies i breed this season,
> He was born 08/01/11.
> ...


 
Looking good Kevin.


----------



## SYNeR (Mar 15, 2011)

buck said:


> It does depend on what Line/Locale of Jungle. Generally speaking the smaller lines(Palmerston, Tully etc) tend to colour up and peak faster than the bigger lines like SouthernX, Athertons etc.
> Having said that though some Jungles just don't colour up very well at all. That's that luck of the draw when buying hatchlings.



Yea, and I'm finding it hard to find nice (as in really nice.. I'm picky) looking yearlings with a guaranteed colour


----------



## byron_moses (Mar 19, 2011)

nice colin as always


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Mar 19, 2011)

I can see the colour coming into that sib .

Just picked up this pair from the airport .
Love the banding on these Julattens
Thanks Col


----------



## Colin (Mar 19, 2011)

glad you like them mate.. thanks again 

yes the yellows starting to come through with that one in post #2493 and hes only 3 months old.. the rest are a bit further behind colour wise but another shed should get them all looking like that one.. and will get more yellow (I hope) as they mature..


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 19, 2011)

Looking great Colin, I think i might have to grab some more of you this season!


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 19, 2011)

Very nice Colin... those B&Y are just stunning, love the amounts of yellow on them


----------



## Wookie (Mar 20, 2011)

About time I posted some. 
Was skeptical as to whether she would take it.... Rat consider yourself dominated! Thats what I call punching above your weight.















And her stud .


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 21, 2011)

hey i have heard that jungles can be very nippy is this just a normal hatchy fase or is it somethign that sticks with the species all the way to adulthood also is it true taht jungles are the smalles tform or carpet snake how big do they ussually get full size?


----------



## Wookie (Mar 21, 2011)

dale1988 said:


> hey i have heard that jungles can be very nippy is this just a normal hatchy fase or is it somethign that sticks with the species all the way to adulthood also is it true taht jungles are the smalles tform or carpet snake how big do they ussually get full size?


 
They are the smallest. Not often they get over 6 feet. They are known as being more snappy than most other carpets, though in my experience if you spend the time on them, they'll calm down like any other.


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## saximus (Mar 21, 2011)

Wookie that male is beautiful. How old is he?
Jay I love the head pattern on that one it's awesome


----------



## atothej09 (Mar 21, 2011)

This is Razor
View attachment 191786


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 21, 2011)

im looking at getting a atherton jubgle what are they like?


----------



## saximus (Mar 21, 2011)

From the ones I've seen they get quite big (almost the size of the other carpets) and the colour isn't as bright, more like a mustard yellow. I haven't seen that many though


----------



## D3pro (Mar 21, 2011)

Black & White female from Colin.
Cheers mate. She's looking great!


----------



## saximus (Mar 21, 2011)

Very nice D3. Do they stay like this as adults or does the white get darker?


----------



## Wookie (Mar 21, 2011)

saximus said:


> Wookie that male is beautiful. How old is he?
> Jay I love the head pattern on that one it's awesome


 
Photo is quite old. He is getting close to 18 months. One of Roger Lesters.


----------



## Colin (Mar 21, 2011)

dale1988 said:


> im looking at getting a atherton jungle what are they like?



SXR line atherton females..


----------



## D3pro (Mar 21, 2011)

saximus said:


> Very nice D3. Do they stay like this as adults or does the white get darker?


 
The whites get whiter and the blacks get blacker (with luck  )
Cheers


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 21, 2011)

Colin said:


> SXR line atherton females..


 what did you mean by that colin?

_nothing? you asked what athertons were like.. so I posted some pics.. thats all.. Colin_


----------



## Colin (Mar 21, 2011)

glad you like her D3 



saximus said:


> Very nice D3. Do they stay like this as adults or does the white get darker?



that one hasnt even turrned white properly yet.. and should look much nicer in a couple more sheds.. 
keep us updated D3pro.. 

saximus, yes most julattens do go a silvery grey as they age where the white original was..


----------



## Rattler (Mar 21, 2011)

*pics*

updated pic on my yearlings (m+f)


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 21, 2011)

Colin said:


> SXR line atherton females..


 Stunning Colin, that 2nd one must be mine yeah  _thanks and no _


----------



## matt123 (Mar 22, 2011)

View attachment 192078
male semi striped


----------



## smigga (Mar 23, 2011)

Waking up after a long sleep
View attachment 192237


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## saltuarius (Mar 24, 2011)

*Yearling b&Y's*

Just took a quick pic of my yearling Black and Yellow. Hope she holds it....We'll see how she turns out. Oh yeah and a pic of one of my other female SXR at 14 months.


----------



## sookie (Mar 24, 2011)

he's huge....absolutely gorgeous.and i bet he thinks he's cool.wish my snakes would grow faster...hahahahahah.is he nice to handle?i bet he likes to 'hug'.
cheers for sharing


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 27, 2011)

Hungry..... a day before feed day


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 30, 2011)

Can anyone predict the colouring our pythons will get? I'm hoping they will go yellow or white, but I can't tell. I saw earlier in this thread that someone posted a pic of a hatchie pre shed, and it was similar in colour to these, and someone said it would go a real vivid yellow. How can you tell?

Here they are


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 30, 2011)

When people predict colours like that its usually based on what the parents look like and possibly how previous clutches have turned out.
Nearly all Jungles look like yours at that age.
What colour were the parents?


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 30, 2011)

I saw the mother, she was a nice looking snake but I can't remember if she was more yellow or greeny brown. This would be due to my ignorance, I didn't know jungles were usually yellow when I bought them. I guess time will tell  I'll ask the breeder now and see what I am told.


----------



## Fantazmic (Mar 30, 2011)

you will know whether they will be yellow or white based on the locality of the parents....if the bubbie snake is going to be white it will be a julatten......they are the white ones


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok, no drama's. Thanks for the replies. I really like owning snakes, it's a great new experience


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 30, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> I saw the mother, she was a nice looking snake but I can't remember if she was more yellow or greeny brown. This would be due to my ignorance, I didn't know jungles were usually yellow when I bought them. I guess time will tell  I'll ask the breeder now and see what I am told.


 A lot of Jungles wont turn out to be a high yellow, if you want a high yellow jungle and your buying a hatchie then do some research on the line your buying and the quality of the parents, then if your lucky you may get a stunner


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, I more than likely won't. Doesn't matter, I still like them


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 31, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Yeah, I more than likely won't. Doesn't matter, I still like them


 High yellow or not yours has a very nice dorsal stripe, and he seems like a great handler!!, thats a top Jungle imo


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks! There are actually two snakes in those pics, one is the female and the other is the male, they both have the prominent dorsal stripes. Why are these sought after? I guess I got lucky in regards to handling, they aren't snappy at all 

The male is in the first pic, he's easy to tell because he kinda has a penis on his head (excuse the vulgarity lol) the balls and the rest aren't connected, so he definitely looks like the male haha. The female has a similar thing but it's all in one shape.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 3, 2011)

Fresh shed SXR female yearling, bred by Colin


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 3, 2011)

Looks great  can you tell me why the dorsal stripe is sought after? Thanks


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 3, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Can anyone predict the colouring our pythons will get? I'm hoping they will go yellow or white, but I can't tell. I saw earlier in this thread that someone posted a pic of a hatchie pre shed, and it was similar in colour to these, and someone said it would go a real vivid yellow. How can you tell?
> 
> Here they are
> [/IMG]


 
they are gorgeous kawasaki rider!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 3, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Looks great  can you tell me why the dorsal stripe is sought after? Thanks


 Because they look awesome


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 3, 2011)

View attachment 193766
View attachment 193765


Hi Geckoman...love the SXR you just posted reminds we of my Alvin on my avatar and attached who is also SXR. I didnt think he looked like simons breeding so much but looking at your jungle I think he is very similar looking what do you think ?


----------



## D3pro (Apr 3, 2011)

Some of the SXR's are really nice, here is another from Colin


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 3, 2011)

D3pro I can see the head shape again...really nice.......i am really starting to get my head around what I like with the jungles.....and I love that look !!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 3, 2011)

Fantazmic said:


> View attachment 193766
> View attachment 193765
> 
> 
> Hi Geckoman...love the SXR you just posted reminds we of my Alvin on my avatar and attached who is also SXR. I didnt think he looked like simons breeding so much but looking at your jungle I think he is very similar looking what do you think ?


Personally I dont think he looks all that similar (different pattern and shade of colour) but boy is he a nice looking snake!!!


----------



## Gilbert (Apr 3, 2011)

*Jungles*

Anyone know if jungles get brighter or duller with age?

I just purchased a male yearling who has a high yellow colour. Will he look as good when hes older?

hes also very grumpy and likes to try biting my face off when I'm putting dead rats in his cage.


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 3, 2011)

Do you know what is so funny....when i bought him the breeder was downsizing and i dont think he thought he would turn out...and he let me have him...and he was about 5 months old when I got him...really tiny because he is a fussy feeder and the breeder didnt have time for him....and he was the most terrible shade of baby poo brown.....

I perservered with him and perservered with him to get him to feed and it took months and months of making sure he didnt miss a feed....even now he is so fussy he has to be exactly in the right mood to take a rat...but i am getting better at watching him and knowing when he is hungry....then all of a sudden he just came together and after a shed about 3 months ago I looked and him and thought wow you look really awesome...sent pics to the breeder and he was so happy how he had turned out for me which is nice. and his temperament is just wonderful he is really really sweet.

i know his markings are different....but his head shape...i disagree with you I can see the similar shape to his head that i think makes them look similar....


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok, I didnt really compare the shape of the head



Gilbert said:


> Anyone know if jungles get brighter or duller with age?
> 
> I just purchased a male yearling who has a high yellow colour. Will he look as good when hes older?
> 
> hes also very grumpy and likes to try biting my face off when I'm putting dead rats in his cage.


 Like all Carpets they do get duller with age, some more than others.
They also get a dirty look to them, again some more than others.


----------



## Gecksta (Apr 3, 2011)

nice jungle python


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 3, 2011)

Fantazmic said:


> Do you know what is so funny....when i bought him the breeder was downsizing and i dont think he thought he would turn out...and he let me have him...and he was about 5 months old when I got him...really tiny because he is a fussy feeder and the breeder didnt have time for him....and he was the most terrible shade of baby poo brown.....
> 
> I perservered with him and perservered with him to get him to feed and it took months and months of making sure he didnt miss a feed....even now he is so fussy he has to be exactly in the right mood to take a rat...but i am getting better at watching him and knowing when he is hungry....then all of a sudden he just came together and after a shed about 3 months ago I looked and him and thought wow you look really awesome...sent pics to the breeder and he was so happy how he had turned out for me which is nice. and his temperament is just wonderful he is really really sweet.
> 
> i know his markings are different....but his head shape...i disagree with you I can see the similar shape to his head that i think makes them look similar....


 
Any hints as to what cues to look for if mine persists on being fussy? I'd like to be able to tell when she's hungry lol.

Thanks for the kind words newtolovingsnake, I love them 

Geckoman, is it likely that mine will lighten up before they get old and dull down? The male is quite light around his head and various parts of his body. Bit of a shame to hear that they get dull with age.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 3, 2011)

Im no expert but my understanding is they look their best between 1-3 years old, some snakes from decent lines will continue looking nice for quite a few years after but most will decline in the looks department after they mature


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh well...

Can someone tell me why there are no albino jungles? Also, why are there no leucistic aussie snakes? I know there's been one or two... But not like US ball pythons.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 6, 2011)

This male Julatten B&W aged about 4 months from Colin just shed last night .
Very happy with the pair i purchased .


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 6, 2011)

jungle_freak said:


> this male julatten b&w aged about 4 months from colin just shed last night .
> Very happy with the pair i purchased .


 
wow....


----------



## Colin (Apr 6, 2011)

Jungle_Freak said:


> This male Julatten B&W aged about 4 months from Colin just shed last night .
> Very happy with the pair i purchased .


 
hes looking good roger  and will get heaps better as he has a few more sheds. Im pleased you like the male I picked out for you


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 6, 2011)

That looks amazing, Jungle_freak. How white will he go? Almost pure?


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 6, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Any hints as to what cues to look for if mine persists on being fussy? I'd like to be able to tell when she's hungry lol.
> 
> What I have discovered is make sure the food item is the correct size.....I gave my boy a bigger size rat I thought he would never be able tot ake and not only did he down it....he got really excited and wanted another.....also he is a once a fortnight eater....i find if i leave him till he is head down hunting I have better luck than if I keep offering food on a weekly basis....he needs a big break inbetween feeds. This friday night will be 14 days since the last feed and it has nearly killed me to wait so long when everyone else has eaten as they normally would.....Ill let you know how I get on but I am expecting him to be hungry and he will probably have a huge feed again and sleep it off. I am going to try a bigger size rat to make sure he has a decent feed as well so I can relax that I know he has fed....and yes I know before you all tell me I am panicing over nothing...I know they can go months without eating.............its just me and probably more my problem than him
> 
> ...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 6, 2011)

Jungle_Freak said:


> This male Julatten B&W aged about 4 months from Colin just shed last night .
> Very happy with the pair i purchased .


 

absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 6, 2011)

Fantazmic said:


> kawasakirider said:
> 
> 
> > Any hints as to what cues to look for if mine persists on being fussy? I'd like to be able to tell when she's hungry lol.
> ...


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 6, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Fantazmic said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. Could you tell me by the size of my snakes in the pics if I COULD be feeding them larger items? They are getting pinky rats... No idea how many grams they are but I'd guess about 3? They're about 3.5 cm long.
> ...


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 6, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> I would be feeding him food items about the size of the thumb in that pic, probably 2 in one feeding



Seriously? My thumb is WAY wider, also it's like twice as long as a pinky?

Should I try this size food to the female who won't eat, or just get her eating small items first? Thanks for the advice!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 6, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Seriously? My thumb is WAY wider, also it's like twice as long as a pinky?
> 
> Should I try this size food to the female who won't eat, or just get her eating small items first? Thanks for the advice!


Sorry I take that back, it is a bit too big, maybe your middle finger would be more realistic.
Basically if the food item is thinner than the thickest part of the snake then its too small imo, but you should go any bigger than 1.5 x the girth.
I am not an expert and its hard to gauge from pics so please take this into account


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 6, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> Sorry I take that back, it is a bit too big, maybe your middle finger would be more realistic.
> Basically if the food item is thinner than the thickest part of the snake then its too small imo, but you should go any bigger than 1.5 x the girth.
> I am not an expert and its hard to gauge from pics so please take this into account


 
MAYBE 1.5 times as thick (at the knuckle, I have skinny fingers lol), that may be an exaggeration, though. I haven't seen her for days to get a proper idea. Whatever you can gauge from the pics is fairly accurate, she hasn't put on any size, or lost any.


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 6, 2011)

I know that they will refuse food they think is too big....I have fed much larger than what you are describing and they just squeeze the crap out of it to sort of squash it and then eat it.....and I have seen Elvira with her scales stretched taught with a big food item in her belly and she hasnt had any ill effects.....

You do need to see a 'bump' after they have eaten and I think sometimes Alvin doesnt get it that the reason he feels so unsettled is because he is hungry.....if you can get them to have a big feed it does help they sort of get it that they need to eat something.....well in my experience anyway.

What I did with Alvin was I gradually upped his food size. When he was so fussy when he first came home I started with pinkies and each time he took a food item I made sure the next one offered was larger.....i did find though the pinkie rats he took without a problem. I just out of the blue tried a really big rat with him and he loooved it....I only offered it to see what would happen knowing if he rejected it i wouldnt waste it because Elvira would have it....and quite unexpectedly he took it and then another one.....like I'd starved him the **** lol.....so i guess what I am saying is it is trial and error with them to work out what they are looking for.

I have also heard that Jungles love mice....the only trouble is when they grow up you have to give them something like 6 to 8 mice to be equivalent to one rat....so it is a pain.....so I reckon if you possibly can you are better to stick with rats.

one last thing too....when it doubt wait till they are hunting looking downwards....tends to indicate they would like something to eat.....


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 6, 2011)

How does a snake look downward? Lol. Thanks for the advice, I'll take it on board... A few more days until feeding day yet


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 6, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> How does a snake look downward? Lol. Thanks for the advice, I'll take it on board... A few more days until feeding day yet


 
Like this... Sure sign of hunger lol


----------



## Rattler (Apr 6, 2011)

*missing*

i turned my back on my jungle for 5 mins while i had her out thursday 31/3 and she vanished. im in a 2br unit on the second floor. moving out on friday. i have done everything, looked everywhere. i am so freaked out


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey everyone, I was just about to head to brissy to pick my GF up when I noticed in the corner of my eye a bit of skin in the terrarium. It was wrapped around a little tree a few times through the leaves, so it took me a while to get it out without breaking it. He's gone a fair bit lighter! He looks absolutely marvelous!!

On to the pics! (They were taken on my iPhone and REALLY don't do him justice, he is yellowing up really well! I am SO STOKED!!!!!)




































As I said, the pics don't do him justice. He looks a bit browner in the pics than IRL. I'm going to be late to pick up the GF, but I had to take pics and upload!!!

What do you guys think?



Red-Ink said:


> Like this... Sure sign of hunger lol


 
Thank you. The male is like that now, I guess the shedding makes them hungry lol. Didn't snap at me when I picked him up though, great temprament.



hibern8 said:


> i turned my back on my jungle for 5 mins while i had her out thursday 31/3 and she vanished. im in a 2br unit on the second floor. moving out on friday. i have done everything, looked everywhere. i am so freaked out


 
Hope you find him, mate.


----------



## meatman (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice Roger. Another pair of quality jungles for the collection. Do you still have your B/W SXR jungles?
Cheers Justin


Jungle_Freak said:


> This male Julatten B&W aged about 4 months from Colin just shed last night .
> Very happy with the pair i purchased .


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, I'll double WOW that one. Well done to both Colin and Roger.

Here are two of my freshly shed jungle hatchies that are showing some promise. Particularly like the lighter background and head pattern on the first one:

View attachment 194129
View attachment 194130

These are Stone x Devil


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 6, 2011)

Jungleman, my 6th pic is the closest I can capture my jungles colour. Do you think he could lighten up and go white if you believe your second one has a chance? He is VERY light around his head and the sides for a fair way along his body. The rest of the pics make him look darker than he is. Great hatchies


----------



## Retta4jungles (Apr 6, 2011)

I have only just recently over the last few months started into the snake scene, my first was an atherton jungle he is about eight foot. I now have a Palmerston as well, i had thought about different breeds, but have always come bak to the jungles,they are just magnificent. i cant believe there are so many gorgeous jungles around, im loving the julattens!!!!! My guy is not nearly as bright and beautiful as many of all of yours, but i think he is handsome and im inspired to put up some pics. Thanks so much for sharing your photos everyone.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Apr 6, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Jungleman, my 6th pic is the closest I can capture my jungles colour. Do you think he could lighten up and go white if you believe your second one has a chance? He is VERY light around his head and the sides for a fair way along his body. The rest of the pics make him look darker than he is. Great hatchies


 
Very hard to tell with the pics you posted. Perhaps post a few of him outside in the sunlight with an actual camera.

Being so young with Jungles and predicting what they are going to turn out like is near impossible. They can change literally with each shed and I'm sure Colin and Roger can vouch for that. Personally I think around 18 mths of age would be a better indicator of what you have potential wise.

Either way they are a beautiful animal and will always have them in my collection.

All the best with him


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 6, 2011)

Jungleman said:


> Very hard to tell with the pics you posted. Perhaps post a few of him outside in the sunlight with an actual camera.
> 
> Being so young with Jungles and predicting what they are going to turn out like is near impossible. They can change literally with each shed and I'm sure Colin and Roger can vouch for that. Personally I think around 18 mths of age would be a better indicator of what you have potentially wise.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks mate! I don't have a proper camera, only my iPhone lol.


----------



## Jake_the_snake (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice mate! Could you tell me where you got the astroturf from and how much per metre? Bunnings has similar stuff but it's much longer and not as green, and they want almost $70 per metre for it.


----------



## Jake_the_snake (Apr 6, 2011)

It may look greener than it actually is because of the UV light.

as for where I got it...

I work for a Transport company and that has many benefits such as many contacts.

We just so happen to transport for a Synthetic grass company who were quite happy to Hook me up.

Here is the Tip.......

Look up Synthetic grass installers in your area....... Such as for Tennis Courts, patios etc.

Pay em a visit with a carton of Cold ones under your wing, and im sure you could score some of their offcuts and have yourself enough to do several enclosures.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 6, 2011)

JAKE_THE_SNAKE said:


> It may look greener than it actually is because of the UV light.
> 
> as for where I got it...
> 
> ...


 
Haha, cheers mate! Will do.


----------



## Jake_the_snake (Apr 6, 2011)

The Bunnings near me has about 4 different types with the cheapest being about $45 a Metre.

That said..... Its also about 2 metres or so wide so if ya Bought 1 Metre ya vould prob get 2 tanks out of it depending on how Big.

The dear stuff you will find has Drainage holes in it so water doesnt sit on top of it if it spills


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 6, 2011)

I'll have to go and have another geez at bunnings. Surely drainage holes couldn't be that hard to put into the mat. I'm using aspen at the moment though, so I don't mind it.


----------



## Jake_the_snake (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah just drill em in there yourself is easy.

Just remember to put something under it to "Catch"the drill when it goes through the mat so it dont end up drilling into your floor.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah. I have an exo terra glass enclosure so I might just stick with aspen until I upgrade to something bigger.


----------



## Jake_the_snake (Apr 6, 2011)

I used to use the Astro on the floor of my Spotted enclosure too.

I now use Kitty Crumble.

Looks a bit more Natural.

I just use the astro on the Basking shelf for the Jungle Python


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 7, 2011)

Cheers for all your help mate. I'll look into mixing it up when I get a bigger enclosure.


----------



## byron_moses (Apr 7, 2011)

nice wayne that second one is a cracker mate


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 7, 2011)

Took some pics of the male in the grass about half an hour ago. First time we've had him out, so possibly his first ever venture outside. He was flicking his tongue constantly lol, very intrigued. Tried to show his colours off. He is definitely getting lighter. I think he might be a mix of B&W and B&Y.

Pics taken from my iPhone, I think they turned out OK for a phone.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 7, 2011)

meatman said:


> Very nice Roger. Another pair of quality jungles for the collection. Do you still have your B/W SXR jungles?
> Cheers Justin


Many thanks for the comments about the B&W jungle.
Yes Justin i still have my B&W stone line pair.
But now i have a pair of Julattens too.
Thanks to Col.

And the female Julatten just shed today.


----------



## saximus (Apr 7, 2011)

Anyone got pics of adult B&Ws?


----------



## meatman (Apr 7, 2011)

She looks great too. I can see why your so happy. Congratulations. Well done to you and Colin.
Cheers Justin


Jungle_Freak said:


> Many thanks for the comments about the B&W jungle.
> Yes Justin i still have my B&W stone line pair.
> But now i have a pair of Julattens too.
> Thanks to Col.
> ...


----------



## Retta4jungles (Apr 7, 2011)

View attachment 194285
View attachment 194283
View attachment 194284

hey these are couple of photos of my boy chase, he is a two year old atherton, i realise the photos are not in the same league as some of the ones i have seen but i had to show him off to someone who appreciate him. lol I think he is handsome, my next investment is a decent camera ha ha


----------



## FlashBang (Apr 8, 2011)

View attachment 194324
View attachment 194325
View attachment 194326
View attachment 194323


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 8, 2011)

Love that second photo FlashBang! Very nice jungles mate


----------



## Colin (Apr 8, 2011)

saximus said:


> Anyone got pics of adult B&Ws?



theres quite a few pics in this thread.. this is the mother of roger's male


----------



## saximus (Apr 8, 2011)

Awesome I was starting to think that comment had gone unnoticed . Thanks Colin she's gorgeous.


----------



## Colin (Apr 8, 2011)

saximus said:


> Awesome I was starting to think that comment had gone unnoticed . Thanks Colin she's gorgeous.


 
thanks.. she was unusually white for an adult and has gone a bit creamy white these days. but most julattens will go a silvery grey (where the white was) with age.


----------



## FlashBang (Apr 8, 2011)

Didn't know much about snakes when i sold this one. I thought there was somthing wrong with it because it was inbreed. Its was my first cheynei. One of jim hulms.


----------



## saximus (Apr 8, 2011)

Haha oops. That stripe is almost perfectly unbroken very nice


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 8, 2011)

Colin said:


> theres quite a few pics in this thread.. this is the mother of roger's male


 I think I'm in LOVE!!!!! LOL


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 8, 2011)

FlashBang said:


> View attachment 194324
> View attachment 194325
> View attachment 194326
> View attachment 194323


These are looking hot as .
The banded kraus and tiger jungles coming along well.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 8, 2011)

FlashBang said:


> Didn't know much about snakes when i sold this one. I thought there was somthing wrong with it because it was inbreed. Its was my first cheynei. One of jim hulms.


 
Judging by my male and female right now, I think they will have colourings very similar to this the way they is going. The male has an unbroken line the whole way down him, so does the female.


----------



## meatman (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Colin

Did Tremain have different lines of Julattens or did all of his stock come from his original animals. 
Do you know if there are many other lines around.

Cheers Justin


Colin said:


> theres quite a few pics in this thread.. this is the mother of roger's male


----------



## D3pro (Apr 8, 2011)

Colin said:


> theres quite a few pics in this thread.. this is the mother of roger's male


 
Isn't that the mother of the female you gave me? That jungle looks hot


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 8, 2011)

Jungleman said:


> Yeah, I'll double WOW that one. Well done to both Colin and Roger.
> 
> Here are two of my freshly shed jungle hatchies that are showing some promise. Particularly like the lighter background and head pattern on the first one:
> 
> ...


Wayne the head pattern on the first one is wonderful.....more piccies please !!!!!!!


----------



## gemrock2hot (Apr 9, 2011)

Colin said:


> theres quite a few pics in this thread.. this is the mother of roger's male



Amazing  

These are my bubs got of swampie
View attachment 194508
View attachment 194509


----------



## zoo_girl (Apr 9, 2011)

*My jungles*

Here are some pics of my jungle pair...the first pic is my SXR male and the last 3 pics are of my Devil female, which l am over the moon with how she is turning out.


----------



## Tristis (Apr 9, 2011)

nice jungles everyone, here are some Julattens i bred this season.
View attachment 194575
View attachment 194576
View attachment 194577


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 9, 2011)

[These are my bubs got of swampie
View attachment 194508
View attachment 194509
[/QUOTE]

i love baby jungles with little bug eyes....too cute....my baby tullies are growing and soon wont be babies anymore...they grow too fast....enjoy them at this age !!


----------



## gemrock2hot (Apr 10, 2011)

Fantazmic said:


> [These are my bubs got of swampie
> View attachment 194508
> View attachment 194509



i love baby jungles with little bug eyes....too cute....my baby tullies are growing and soon wont be babies anymore...they grow too fast....enjoy them at this age !![/QUOTE]

Lol I just want them to stop biting


----------



## Colin (Apr 10, 2011)

meatman said:


> Hi Colin
> 
> Did Tremain have different lines of Julattens or did all of his stock come from his original animals. Do you know if there are many other lines around.
> 
> Cheers Justin



all my julattens are from tremains line.


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 10, 2011)

gemrock keep perservering.......my Elvira was so nasty....one night i knew i would be working late and I said to my three boys (hubby and two sons aged 19 and 17) to get Elvira out and keep handling her etc etc.....well I get home from work and she has all three of them bailed up and unable to get her out of her click clack...she was 3 months old lol !!!!!I just reached in and picked her up......I think part of it is she knows me but also move with confidence and dont take no for an answer....

zoo girl you must be absolutely STOKED with your girl.......not just the colour she has the most lovely head shape.....really blocky..........really really nice......


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 11, 2011)

Shed last night quite pleased with the way he's turniing out

Taken with flash on






No flash under flouro





Cheers


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow its amazing how different he looks under fluro


----------



## Colin (Apr 12, 2011)

one of my hatchies at 4 months old starting to show some colour..


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 12, 2011)

Colin said:


> one of my hatchies at 4 months old starting to show some colour..



Stunning mate!


----------



## saximus (Apr 12, 2011)

Colin you have some ridiculously good looking snakes. How many Jungles do you have?


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 12, 2011)

OOoooOOOOooooOOOO Colin very yummy


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 12, 2011)

Cracking jungle Colin..


----------



## shaye (Apr 12, 2011)

great as always colin


----------



## gemrock2hot (Apr 12, 2011)

Amazing as always Colin


----------



## Colin (Apr 13, 2011)

saximus said:


> Colin you have some ridiculously good looking snakes. How many Jungles do you have?


 
a few :lol: thanks for all the comments.. to all the people that have been patiently waiting for pics of hatchies.. I will get them sorted out soon.. a lot are in shed at the moment and I will get pics asap. cheers


----------



## thals (Apr 13, 2011)

Beautiful jungles everyone, I think I like just about every single snake that has been posted here, so hooked/far gone :lol:

Here's a couple of recent ones of a palmy girl of mine:











Oh and a vid, I love this girl a bit much lol YouTube - thals86's Channel

Here's a vid of one of my atherton jungle girl's as well, enjoy 

YouTube - thals86's Channel

One of my babies: 






and here's some of a male atherton jungle:


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 13, 2011)

Getting a hot looking collection there Thals!


----------



## shaye (Apr 13, 2011)

i like the close ups thals


----------



## killimike (Apr 13, 2011)

The last few pages have some hot snakes!

What are devil jungles? They look amazing.


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 13, 2011)

Thals I love the vid of the atherton......it looks like a jag !! The colours and markings are sensational......someething to aspire to !!


----------



## thals (Apr 13, 2011)

Cheers everyone 8)


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 13, 2011)

View attachment 195313
I know Iv showed this girl of before, but you know what they say, if you got then flaunt it lol
(SXR female yearling bred by Colin)


----------



## Wookie (Apr 13, 2011)

Thals that first one is hot!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 14, 2011)

Wookie said:


> Thals that first one is hot!


 Yeah I agree, she is one fine female!!!!


----------



## zoo_girl (Apr 14, 2011)

killimike said:


> The last few pages have some hot snakes!
> 
> What are devil jungles? They look amazing.



These are jungles bred by Neville Reibelt...known as "The Devil"


----------



## killimike (Apr 14, 2011)

zoo_girl said:


> These are jungles bred by Neville Reibelt...known as "The Devil"


 
Thanks zoo_girl! I thought the name might be from the breeder, but there seemed such a huge variation in them. The solid yellow and black ones especially look the bomb


----------



## smigga (Apr 15, 2011)

wow thats nice Geckoman.
This girl shed last night, to say im pleased is an understatement. Sorry about the quality i think i need a new camera!!
View attachment 195534
View attachment 195533


----------



## gozz (Apr 16, 2011)

heres some of this seasons hatchings....


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 16, 2011)

Some very nice jungle hatchies there Trent .


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 16, 2011)

i like the first one....i like all the black very very nice


----------



## elle0318 (Apr 18, 2011)

some new photos, sxr jungle from colin  the photo he looks dull in is bcoz the sun was relaly bright. awesome jungles everyone 
View attachment 195995
View attachment 195993
View attachment 195994

View attachment 195992


----------



## shaye (Apr 18, 2011)

nice pics elle


----------



## Colin (Apr 18, 2011)

elle0318 said:


> some new photos, sxr jungle from colin  the photo he looks dull in is bcoz the sun was relaly bright. awesome jungles everyone


 
great pics elle.. he's looking good


----------



## elle0318 (Apr 18, 2011)

thanks shaye. . . hes growing up really nice. very happy

thanks colin, hes starting to get really solid now. sooo good to handle still aswell, he had alot of trouble shedding lastnight n he was letting me peel it off his head thismorining lol


----------



## Colin (Apr 18, 2011)

yes I can see he's gone from the yearling look to a solid looking sub adult. good to hear he's still a nice calm animal to handle. I hope he's given you some confidence in this area because of his calm nature. just watch out for feeding responses when the smell of rodents are in the air. almost all the tags I ever receive from my adult jungles are around this time.


----------



## elle0318 (Apr 18, 2011)

ye i know what you mean, he absolutly loves his food. as soon as he sees me getting it ready hes at the door. hasnt bitten me so far. can be a little cage defensive sometimes but just hisses, never strikes. still extrememly happy with him. thanks heaps !!  _glad you like him _


----------



## mark83 (Apr 18, 2011)

Colin said:


> yes I can see he's gone from the yearling look to a solid looking sub adult. good to hear he's still a nice calm animal to handle. I hope he's given you some confidence in this area because of his calm nature. just watch out for feeding responses when the smell of rodents are in the air. almost all the tags I ever receive from my adult jungles are around this time.



same. :lol:


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 18, 2011)

Can't get a good pic under artificial lighting so I took advantage of last weekend of Melbourne's rare sunshine...

















Inside his enclosure






Cheers


----------



## woody101 (Apr 18, 2011)

My new jungleView attachment 196044
View attachment 196043
will get some pics in the sun on the next sunny day


----------



## saximus (Apr 18, 2011)

Man you guys all suck. I can see myself giving Colin a call next season for one of those B&Ws


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 18, 2011)

Gorgeous! Love the stump hes on too!


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 18, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Gorgeous! Love the stump hes on too!



Thanks...


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## gozz (Apr 20, 2011)

Here some of this season breeders cheers all pics taken today and the julattens are over 3 year olds and the b and golds are over 2 cheers


----------



## welchy94 (Apr 20, 2011)

my new tully jungle yearling!! 
View attachment 196331


----------



## redlittlejim (Apr 20, 2011)

my baby tully locality jungle. just sold a trio as well


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 20, 2011)

Great looking Julattens Gozz....


----------



## SYNeR (Apr 20, 2011)

So many good pics. I want another Jungle now


----------



## gozz (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks Red ink.... And jungle freak from the page before cheers


----------



## killimike (Apr 20, 2011)

+1 on the hot Julattens gozz!

Are there multiple 'lines' of jungles from this locality, or do most people today have snakes that go back to the same ancestors?


----------



## meatman (Apr 20, 2011)

They are all looking good Trent. That 4th one has a nice clean pattern. Hope it all goes well for you.
The julatten pair I got off you last year are a good size now, so I hope they breed for me this year.
Dry season conditions over the last few days, so it is cooling down nicely at night.

Cheers Justin


gozz said:


> Here some of this season breeders cheers all pics taken today and the julattens are over 3 year olds and the b and golds are over 2 cheers


----------



## gozz (Apr 20, 2011)

Good to hear Justin .... they will breed for you mate cheers


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 21, 2011)

Well I got two new jungles in the last two days, bringing my tally to 3 snakes. 

I still have the VERY placid lovely feeder, he's growing well and is 41 grams at the moment
I swapped the non feeder for a nice (albeit a bit flightly but not bitey) jungle and found out she has a bit of a spine problem, but she shed last night and I'll be feeding her soon
The 3rd I picked up today, because the breeder didn't want to charge me for the snake with the bad spine, SO I bought her home (there was a fresh shed lying in the container when I got her today) and gave her a feed. She took it straight up without a hassle.

She was placid at the breeders house, but after a car ride home not so placid. Not sure if she was bitey because she was hungry, or just a *****. Doesn't matter though, she's eating and that's what counts. I am SO happy.

Uploading pics now


----------



## Colin (Apr 21, 2011)

couple of julattens and strange coloured black & yellow RP jungle.. sorry about the crappy pics.. I definitely need a new camera


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 21, 2011)

Those Julattens look great, Colin 


Here is the female I got today eating 






Here is Lumpy shedding last night, it's a shame about the small spinal deformity, he is a gorgeous snake






















Hopefully lumpy feeds this afternoon


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 21, 2011)

View attachment 196586
View attachment 196585


Elvira was helping me do some paperwork today and I realised I havent taken some photos of her for a while....she has grown so much....and now has to amuse herself with sitting in my folders to feel in the middle of things

when I think how tiny she was when she came home...and she still hasnt finished growingggggggggggg

Just to incluse she is SXR line but James Ardrie breeding
Elizabeth


----------



## meatman (Apr 23, 2011)

Yearling male. Cheers Justin

View attachment 196807


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 24, 2011)

This is the newest addition. I have no idea what I'm gunna name her, as I was gunna name her snappy. She has calmed down a lot, though...



























Let me know what you guys think 

Here she is the day I got her home


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 24, 2011)

Shes so tiny

I love the bug eyes and when they yawn

dear little thing enjoy her when she is so tiny

they grow really really fast !!


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 24, 2011)

Fantazmic said:


> Shes so tiny
> 
> I love the bug eyes and when they yawn
> 
> ...


 
Haha, yeah she is tiny. Our male was probably smaller than her when we got him, now he's fatter than a 10c piece in parts and weighs 41grams! They grow REALLY quick.

This new one is getting great. Still cautious and gets into the strike position, but very reluctant to strike now, getting used to me


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 24, 2011)

Thought I add some more colour to the thread.....
Sorry the pics are a bit overexposed, dam cheap camera


----------



## woody101 (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice snake geckoman what sex is that i have a male like that and i wants to get a female one day for him here he is old pics ill have to get some new ones when he sheds


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 24, 2011)

Female, not for sale lol


----------



## woody101 (Apr 24, 2011)

hahaha i wasnt asking if she was just saying id love to get another one like that for my male


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 25, 2011)

woody101 said:


> hahaha i wasnt asking if she was just saying id love to get another one like that for my male


 Lol, ask Colin, I believe he has a few hatchies from the same line for sale atm


----------



## Jake_the_snake (Apr 25, 2011)

I Made a poop attempt to paintbox my Red eyes.


----------



## grimjob (Apr 25, 2011)

This my new lil fella got it from snakeitup, so so placid and so chilled, named Crosby after Sidney Crosby the captain of the Pittsburg penguins, thanks snakeit up


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 25, 2011)

Dam this guy just keep getting better!!!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 25, 2011)

Heres one i got off Col a while back its feeding and growing like a champ and its colour just keeps on improving .
This male jungle is AMAZING in person
Roger


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 25, 2011)

grimjob said:


> This my new lil fella got it from snakeitup, so so placid and so chilled, named Crosby after Sidney Crosby the captain of the Pittsburg penguins, thanks snakeit up


 
Hi Ya

same breeder as my Elvira (pics earlier in this thread) and Alvin (my avatar) wonderful breeder very ethical....can highly recommend him !! Good choice of person to buy from !!

Roger that is one AMAZING Jungle !!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 25, 2011)

Thats a stunner Roger, how old is it?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 25, 2011)

2 years and 4 or 5 months old ,roughly..


----------



## dazza-g (Apr 25, 2011)

View attachment 197154
View attachment 197152
only new here and new to keeping herps. this is my first jungle. not yet sexed but called it boris. checking out this thread and had to add some more colour!!View attachment 197151


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 25, 2011)

Jungle_Freak said:


> 2 years and 4 or 5 months old ,roughly..


 Ok cool so it was from the season before mine, I wonder if its from the same parents?
If mine looks anything like yours in a years time Il will be soooo stoked!!!


----------



## Colin (Apr 27, 2011)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Heres one i got off Col a while back its feeding and growing like a champ and its colour just keeps on improving . This male jungle is AMAZING in person
> Roger


 
Im really pleased you like that boy mate and hope he keeps improving for you


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 27, 2011)

Cheers Col
I hope he is a stud 
My krauss female does too ...


----------



## Colin (Apr 28, 2011)

I kinda like the black stripe down the back and overall pattern so decided to keep this one


----------



## bkevo (Apr 28, 2011)

good decision


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 28, 2011)

Colin said:


> I kinda like the black stripe down the back and overall pattern so decided to keep this one



Very very nice Colin... could be the beginings of a very nice project.


----------



## deebo (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi All,

Here are some pics i took the other night on my iphone while feeding. These guys are starting to get some nice colour coming through and once sexed some will be ready to go to new homes.

Nice pics everyone else!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## kawasakirider (May 2, 2011)

That last pic is GREAT. Awesome hatchy, nice yellow! How old is it?

I took these today with my iPhone. I was heaps surprised with how nice they turned out. It's a decent camera if you can manage to get it in focus properly.


























3 days ago she'd rip your hand off, but she's calmed right down with handling sessions 3 times a day.


----------



## bleak_hazard (May 6, 2011)

My pride and joy, Dr. Zed. 

View attachment 198806
View attachment 198807
View attachment 198808
View attachment 198809


View attachment 198810
View attachment 198811


View attachment 198812
View attachment 198813


View attachment 198814
View attachment 198815


----------



## Red-Ink (May 13, 2011)

just a couple of quick ones...











Cheers


----------



## saximus (May 13, 2011)

Wow very golden Red. What locality is that?


----------



## Red-Ink (May 13, 2011)

saximus said:


> Wow very golden Red. What locality is that?


 
Tully mate....


----------



## kawasakirider (May 13, 2011)

Georgie struttin' his stuff










































Can anyone tell me from the following pic if he will develop "tipping" as in, yellow scales throughout the black ones?






Georgie having a chomp on a big meal 






Snappy tackling one, too 






Can you guys tell from the way Georgie is developing if he will turn into a nice looking snake? He is the most developed of the 3, but they all have similar colours to him. He's just a bit in front with shedding.


----------



## tallis (May 15, 2011)

just seeing if someone can answear this quick question, my jungle pairs scales on there belly have been catching on things, its hard to explain its like they are dry but there not. there is nothing visually rong you can see they, just are catching on stuff...


----------



## SYNeR (May 15, 2011)

tallis said:


> just seeing if someone can answear this quick question, my jungle pairs scales on there belly have been catching on things, its hard to explain its like they are dry but there not. there is nothing visually rong you can see they, just are catching on stuff...



Mine has been the same, especially around shedding time. If she moves back, it feels a bit rough. I asked the vet about this when I took her for a check up (as I do with all new animals) and he said it was fine..


----------



## Fantazmic (May 15, 2011)

Kawasaki rider

youre just going to have to be patient.....they change soooo much as they grow it is too soon to know....youre best bet is to look at mum and dad and see what they look like to get an idea of what you MIGHT get.

Red i love that golden colour.....i do love bright yellow too but the golden is so nice...i have two tullies here and I cant wait till they start to colour up !!


----------



## Red-Ink (May 15, 2011)

Thanks Fantazmic... me thinks we may have the same source of Tullys as well (could be wrong) so yours should be colouring up the same as mine soon enough...


----------



## Fantazmic (May 15, 2011)

i hope so....mine are from Roger ? I am so happy with them I cant thank him enough for sending me such lovely snakes. The two little darlings are still the colour of baby poo lol I am having to just wait and be patient......temperament on them is to die for so relaxed.....Sabrina is looking lovely she sits on her dowel like a GTP and all her markings are just magic...i will have to try and get a pic when she does it.....she is still so tiny she has only just been moved into a larger click clack and hubby has made her a dowel she can sit on. Jasper is in shed at the moment and I am hoping he might look a bit brighter this time...we will see

Elizabeth



tallis said:


> just seeing if someone can answear this quick question, my jungle pairs scales on there belly have been catching on things, its hard to explain its like they are dry but there not. there is nothing visually rong you can see they, just are catching on stuff...



Thats normal and the bigger they get the more you feel it.......its when they move one way and their scales sort of dont catch up......the first time i felt it i paniced and there i was trying to check out Elviras belly to make sure she hadnt lost a scale lol and she was so cross with me lol


----------



## tallis (May 15, 2011)

ok thanks for clearing that up  it started a few months back and i hadnt changed anything haha just growing i guess. cheerss


----------



## AM Pythons (May 15, 2011)

.................


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 15, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> .................


 
those guys are gorgeous.


----------



## Red-Ink (May 15, 2011)

Fantazmic said:


> i hope so....mine are from Roger ? I am so happy with them I cant thank him enough for sending me such lovely snakes. The two little darlings are still the colour of baby poo lol I am having to just wait and be patient......temperament on them is to die for so relaxed.....Sabrina is looking lovely she sits on her dowel like a GTP and all her markings are just magic...i will have to try and get a pic when she does it.....she is still so tiny she has only just been moved into a larger click clack and hubby has made her a dowel she can sit on. Jasper is in shed at the moment and I am hoping he might look a bit brighter this time...we will see


 
Roger does have some cracker jungles don't he....
Yeah mate yours should be colouring up like mine soon enough


----------



## kawasakirider (May 15, 2011)

Thanks Fantazmic, I hope mine colour up well


----------



## Fantazmic (May 15, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> .................



wow yum !!


----------



## kawasakirider (May 15, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> .................


 
So envious of those, mate. Especially the first one. Will be amazing if they go bright yellow.


----------



## tallis (May 16, 2011)

can someone tell me what lengths and weights they like there palmerstons to be before breeding ? cheers


----------



## AM Pythons (May 16, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> So envious of those, mate. Especially the first one. Will be amazing if they go bright yellow.



thank you, they have only had 3 sheds so far, alot of colour change to come yet...


----------



## deebo (May 17, 2011)

was taking some pics today of the jungles after finally getting them sexed and these are my fvourites from my last clutch....finally starting to get a bit of colour to them. Pics were taken with no flash under a fluro so pretty accurate to what they really look like.

Love the stripe on that hatchy AM.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## mysnakesau (May 17, 2011)

I have a pair of SXR jungles who are now yearlings. My pretty boy has kept his gorgeous colours and my girl has kept her not so gorgeous attitude but they are both beautiful. I wouldn't trade them for anything.

Zan the Man






And Miss Jane.


----------



## Jewyy95 (May 17, 2011)

Vixen your first jungle is amazing


----------



## Colin (May 20, 2011)

took these pics the other week and forgot to post them up.. 'rakasha"


----------



## saximus (May 20, 2011)

Wow Colin. How old?


----------



## kawasakirider (May 20, 2011)

saximus said:


> Wow Colin. How old?


 
I'm going to guess (probably going to get it wrong) around a yearling?


----------



## Colin (May 20, 2011)

saximus said:


> Wow Colin. How old?





kawasakirider said:


> I'm going to guess (probably going to get it wrong) around a yearling?


 
rakasha hatched 27-12-2008 so roughly 2 1/2 years old.. SXR line apollo x athena.. always been a favourite of mine and will be up for breeding hopefully this coming season with luck.

this one below I bred 09-12-2010 and recently sold. this is the buyers pic he took of him after a shed (hope he doesn't mind me posting) SXR line but different parent from the older one above.. drac x unamed female


----------



## kawasakirider (May 20, 2011)

Colin said:


> rakasha hatched 27-12-2008 so roughly 2 1/2 years old.. SXR line.. always been a favourite of mine and will be up for breeding hopefully this coming season with luck.
> 
> this one below I bred 09-12-2010 and recently sold. this is the buyers pic he took of him after a shed (hope he doesn't mind me posting) SXR line


 
That yellow is so amazing


----------



## Red-Ink (May 20, 2011)

Rakasha's a stunner mate.

Colin... have you got pics of aphrodite babies you kept to post mate?


----------



## Colin (May 20, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> Rakasha's a stunner mate.
> Colin... have you got pics of aphrodite babies you kept to post mate?



these are old pics and I'll try to update soon (Im pretty slack with pics as you know) 

these two are from aphrodite clutch hatched 08-12-2009 rakasha's father apollo was also from aphrodite.


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 20, 2011)

Very nice Colin!!!


----------



## Fantazmic (May 20, 2011)

Collin I would love to see pics of aphrodite and apollo who sound like they are one pairing that formed the foundation of your line ? Correct me if I am wrong 

I just love what you have achieved !!


----------



## kawasakirider (May 20, 2011)

Sorry for so many pics, I love my pythons  Currently uploading a video to youtube, will be up soon 














'














































How many pythons can you count?





[video=youtube;etwKKCObveY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etwKKCObveY[/video]

This one won't go down too well, but it's cute so I'll post it. I just pulled the hide off the top of them to cleen some poop and found this


----------



## Colin (May 21, 2011)

Fantazmic said:


> Collin I would love to see pics of aphrodite and apollo who sound like they are one pairing that formed the foundation of your line ? Correct me if I am wrong  I just love what you have achieved !!



thanks elizabeth.. I've just been lucky I guess and started these particular programs from some good quality animals. Its not what I'd call my line and always think of them as SXR lines. Theres other lines of jungles I've had and some I still have, but these SXR are my favourite black and yellows

the SXR lines I have mainly originated from Aphrodite who was one of the SXR breeding females that I own, from Venus which SXR still own and also from a few other SXR animals. I have several animals bred from these groups and several more from different combinations bred from the above. 

Aphrodite is Apollos mum and shes getting on in years and her yellow has dulled a lot. no good pics of her handy sorry _just found one and added it _but theres a few older pics of Apollo who is still looking pretty good colour wise these days


----------



## Red-Ink (May 21, 2011)

Might as well follow up Colin's post with this one...

New female of mine from Colin (aphrodite's hatchy)


----------



## Fantazmic (May 21, 2011)

Absolutely stunning Colin.........I love the way the jungles mature they get such a lovely shape to their heads.

the markings on that hatchy's head are to die for.....really lovely stuff........


----------



## Colin (May 22, 2011)

Fantazmic said:


> Absolutely stunning Colin.........I love the way the jungles mature they get such a lovely shape to their heads.
> 
> the markings on that hatchy's head are to die for.. really lovely stuff.....



Ajiria who's rakasha sister and Apollo their father (pic taken today 22-05-11 and he's coming into a shed period so he's looking dull)


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 22, 2011)

i just secured myself my 1st jungle! yay but not sure if i can post the pic yet will do in september but untill then i just have to watch this thread!
i have drooled here long enough i had to get one!

here he is


----------



## JimWetherall (May 24, 2011)

N.A.T.O said:


> i just secured myself my 1st jungle! yay but not sure if i can post the pic yet will do in september but untill then i just have to watch this thread!
> i have drooled here long enough i had to get one!
> 
> here he is



Very nice, what locality (if any) is this one? 
I'll answer for nathan Jim, as I added the above pics to his post. It's a Black & White Julatten locality Jungle


----------



## Red-Ink (May 24, 2011)

JimWetherall said:


> Very nice, what locality (if any) is this one?


 
Looks like one of Colin's Julattens. Thats correct


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 24, 2011)

thanks for updating those pics for me mate  much obliged your welcome


----------



## saximus (May 24, 2011)

Haha Colin I love that you have started answering people's questions within their own posts just to be a show off  
its just easier for me to do so instead of wasting space in another post
Nato that looks really nice especially for your first Jungle. You're a lucky guy 
nathan's a good bloke with a lot of enthusiam so I'm pleased to help him with some animals if I can


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 24, 2011)

i know! 
between this guy and the Dawrin i got from Colin as well, im a VERY happy camper


----------



## tallis (May 26, 2011)

can someone tell me where to get the sale papers for nsw ?


----------



## junglepython2 (May 26, 2011)

One from this season before 3rd shed.


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 26, 2011)

little ripper mate, kinda looks like a sherifs badge on its head


----------



## Khagan (May 28, 2011)

Picked up this boy today, couldn't be happier!


----------



## kawasakirider (May 29, 2011)

junglepython2 said:


> One from this season before 3rd shed.


 
I LOVE the head pattern! Nato is right, it looks like a Sheriffs badge


----------



## junglepython2 (May 29, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> I LOVE the head pattern! Nato is right, it looks like a Sheriffs badge


 
Thanks guys, some others from the same clutch are still available.


----------



## Brettix (May 31, 2011)

Heres an update of one of my young girls.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 31, 2011)

Brettix said:


> Heres an update of one of my young girls.




If only you could capture how YELLOW this snake is in the flesh. Good quality jungle


----------



## killimike (May 31, 2011)

Brettix said:


> Heres an update of one of my young girls.


 
That is a sweet snake Brettix, what provenance is she?


----------



## Colin (Jun 1, 2011)

one I bred this season just past..


----------



## Khagan (Jun 1, 2011)

Colin said:


> one I bred this season just past..


 
Is it just me or is there no picture?


----------



## saximus (Jun 1, 2011)

Khagan said:


> Is it just me or is there no picture?


 Yeah same. I was all excited to see another of Colin's crazy specimens too


----------



## Khagan (Jun 1, 2011)

saximus said:


> Yeah same. I was all excited to see another of Colin's crazy specimens too


 
What made it even more odd is when you quote his post there is the text for the img  but the img doesn't show :C.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jun 1, 2011)

I can see the pic, its a cracker.....Col I want that one now.....


----------



## Colin (Jun 1, 2011)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> I can see the pic, its a cracker.....Col I want that one now.....



that female's not available Im sorry barra.. the reason you could see it and maybe others couldn't is it was linked from one of my private profile albums. 

this was the pic.. she's 5 ish months old here


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 1, 2011)

That's a great looking snake! My female just shed in the last day or so (I haven't been into the enclosure), I just found her 10 minutes ago.

I was disappointed because she left the shed in the water, and I have saved the other two snakes first shed with me. Trying to dry it out, but I doubt it will expand, it's like a long string 

Pics up soon, it's amazing what one shed can do!

This is the first shed this girl has had with me, I'm happy 

Before






After 










Is it likely that she will continue to colour up lots in the coming 12 months?


----------



## Colin (Jun 3, 2011)

couple of jungles I bred season just passed


----------



## blakehose (Jun 3, 2011)

That's just mean Colin....


----------



## Colin (Jun 3, 2011)

blakehose said:


> That's just mean Colin....


 
huh???


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jun 3, 2011)

Beautiful animals Colin (I've lost count now as to how many times I've said that...lol).

That b&w is so clean mate, do you find your Julatten's become grey as they get older, or are they holding the white now into their later years?


----------



## cadwallader (Jun 3, 2011)

WOW that black and white is amazing would love to get a pair next year

do you have any of the black and whites parents?


----------



## deebo (Jun 3, 2011)

you can really see how white the jullatens are when side by side with a black and yellow.

Very nice colin!


----------



## Colin (Jun 3, 2011)

Jungleman said:


> Beautiful animals Colin (I've lost count now as to how many times I've said that...lol).
> 
> That b&w is so clean mate, do you find your Julatten's become grey as they get older, or are they holding the white now into their later years?


thanks mate. it depends on the julattens but generally yes and most seem to get that silvery grey where the white once was.. but I do have one female that is now more an ivory white and shes held the white longer than any I own.. the hatchie pictured is from that female so Im hoping it stays white longer.

Ive posted this old pic a few times before but thats the mother.. pic is a few years old and shes more ivory now but not silver.. came from tremain..


----------



## Vixen (Jun 3, 2011)

New pics of my Palmerston breeding pair. The female is first, nearly 5 years old now.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Jun 3, 2011)

That male looks pretty cool Vixen.

Nice animals....again.... Colin


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jun 3, 2011)

Vixen said:


> New pics of my Palmerston breeding pair. The female is first, nearly 5 years old now.



That last palmerston is awesome! where did you get it from?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 3, 2011)

I was admiring the babies from this one today! they are gorgeous vixen!^^^^^^^
View attachment 203786

View attachment 203787

View attachment 203788


This is my atherton girl naughty on her first trip outside


----------



## blakehose (Jun 3, 2011)

Colin said:


> huh???


 
Your animals mate, they are gorgeous! It's mean to show them, because I want them ha!


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 3, 2011)

Vixen said:


> New pics of my Palmerston breeding pair. The female is first, nearly 5 years old now.


 
Nice Jungles, they look like Diamond/Jungle intergrades, pretty cool that they're 'pure'.


----------



## smigga (Jun 3, 2011)

That male is amazing Vixen!!!
The girl goes alright as well


----------



## meatman (Jun 4, 2011)

Had this little palmerston out today trying to calm him down a bit.
Only 2 bites. New record

Cheers Justin

View attachment 203969


----------



## Fantazmic (Jun 4, 2011)

justin you can see the bites on your hand !!!!!!!!

You can tell thats one naughty snake...look at the look on his face lol

Vixen that male palmerston is something special

I have two dear little baby tullies here I am waiting to colour up......and I am having to be so patient !! I am just waiting for some colour and then will post some updated pics

Elizabeth


----------



## Khagan (Jun 4, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> Nice Jungles, they look like Diamond/Jungle intergrades, pretty cool that they're 'pure'.


 
LOL?! What are you on? They're nothing like intergrades or hybrids. Please get a clue of what you're talking about before you go and judge other peoples animals.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jun 5, 2011)

Colin said:


> Ive posted this old pic a few times before but thats the mother.. pic is a few years old and shes more ivory now but not silver.. came from tremain..


 




WOW


----------



## Colin (Jun 6, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> Nice Jungles, they look like Diamond/Jungle intergrades, pretty cool that they're 'pure'.



the top pic looks like a palmerston jungle and the bottom pic looks like a very nice (john montgomery line maybe?) palmerston jungle to me and nothing like a diamond/jungle intergrade.. diamond/jungles wouldn't be (naturally occuring) intergrades by the way.. 

that "webbing" with the yellow spots is common in lots of jungles..


----------



## Vixen (Jun 7, 2011)

Colin said:


> the top pic looks like a palmerston jungle and the bottom pic looks like a very nice (john montgomery line maybe?) palmerston jungle to me and nothing like a diamond/jungle intergrade.. diamond/jungles wouldn't be (naturally occuring) intergrades by the way..
> 
> that "webbing" with the yellow spots is common in lots of jungles..



Ta for that, yes you were spot on - he's a Montgomery.


----------



## Shiresnakes (Jun 7, 2011)

Very excited, I got a jungle tonight (thanks Johnathon)....swapped a nice yellow jungle for a hatchy Diamond...good addition to my collection, will post pic later


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 8, 2011)

My Jungle Girl - Jane. Near impossible getting a full body shot of her, she is always in this pose... lol






And her mate, Zan





Both mine are SXR babies, now 2yrs old


----------



## SYNeR (Jun 8, 2011)

Colin said:


> that "webbing" with the yellow spots is common in lots of jungles..



As far as personal preference, I definitely prefer the jungles with nice black and yellow without 'bleeding'. My jungle's colours started to 'bleed'
a little bit and I didn't think it looked that great. It's happened heaps now though, and I actually don't mind it because it's quite even..

I guess what I'm saying is, I prefer jungles with minimal bleeding/webbing/yellow spots, but if they are to have a reasonable amount, it looks better when it's consistent and even.. Here's a picture of my girl (around 18months old). After seeing some photos of other Jungles on here around the same age or older that look smaller, I'm thinking I should slow down on the feeding (small rat every 7 days).


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice Jungle Syner, btw your snake looks like its a fairly normal size for its age


----------



## Khagan (Jun 8, 2011)

SYNeR said:


> After seeing some photos of other Jungles on here around the same age or older that look smaller, I'm thinking I should slow down on the feeding (small rat every 7 days).


 
Most people are too scared to feed the appropriate size for their young snakes, what you're feeding is fine no need to cut it down.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice jungle Syner


----------



## SYNeR (Jun 8, 2011)

I should also note.. About 15 minutes after that, she did a massive poo (as in.. almost human size) all over my partner. I had fed her 2 small rats a few days earlier :\


----------



## Khagan (Jun 8, 2011)

SYNeR said:


> I should also note.. About 15 minutes after that, she did a massive poo (as in.. almost human size) all over my partner. I had fed her 2 small rats a few days earlier :\


 
Ahahaha, well least it wasn't on you lol.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jun 8, 2011)

Striped Atherton.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 8, 2011)

wow!!! beautiful. i have a normal Atherton i think is stunning, but this guy is just amazing...


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks mate, here's another..


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 8, 2011)

So so lovely! Do you breed them?


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jun 9, 2011)

I do breed them occasionally. Here is a nice youngster from last season.


----------



## Fantazmic (Jun 9, 2011)

Mysnakesau I looooove Zen who bred him stunning stunning snake !!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 10, 2011)

Some update pics of these 2 females .


----------



## ramzee86 (Jun 10, 2011)

That second one is unelievable!


----------



## Colin (Jun 10, 2011)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Some update pics of these 2 females



fantastic looking jungles mate  especially love that second one


----------



## Renenet (Jun 10, 2011)

Very nice, Roger.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 10, 2011)

wow roger.. two very different looks (almost the exact reverse of each other), both are cracking jungles


----------



## mrkos (Jun 11, 2011)

i love the first one reminds me of a cracker cowley


Jungle_Freak said:


> Some update pics of these 2 females .


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 11, 2011)

It's hard following one of Roger's pic post but since this one is from him anyway, I might as well...
















cheers


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 13, 2011)

Here's a couple of ordinary shots of my SXR female showing her appreciation for the new mat I put in her enclosure. After getting breeder's choice stuck in her mouth, going un-noticed till it was soggy and moulded to the roof of her mouth I took it out and replaced it with just a carpeted door mat from Big W for $6. Normally I take my snakes out when I tend to their tanks but she was well wrapped around her heatcord and I could not move her, meanwhile she continually struck and bit my hand. So I swept all the breeders choice over to the other end of her cage, hoping she'd stay wrapped on her heatcord and settle, but no, she comes on over to the front of her door to let me know she does like her home but she doesn't like me...lol..


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey Red-Ink I love the bamboo structure you have got going on there.... any more pics or details on that?
mysnakesau I love the shoe! Hehe. Cute little set up. Nice little bite.....


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks Tara. LOL, I wanted a couple of my little enclosures to look like junk laying around because that's where you would find wild snakes - in shoes left outside has been a popular spot. When I have done call outs for FAWNA, ppl had boxes of junk on their veranda, big dirty boots, and the red bellies seemed to like curling up in places like these.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 13, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> Here's a couple of ordinary shots of my SXR female showing her appreciation for the new mat I put in her enclosure. After getting breeder's choice stuck in her mouth, going un-noticed till it was soggy and moulded to the roof of her mouth I took it out and replaced it with just a carpeted door mat from Big W for $6. Normally I take my snakes out when I tend to their tanks but she was well wrapped around her heatcord and I could not move her, meanwhile she continually struck and bit my hand. So I swept all the breeders choice over to the other end of her cage, hoping she'd stay wrapped on her heatcord and settle, but no, she comes on over to the front of her door to let me know she does like her home but she doesn't like me...lol..



Just looking at your hand it appears you have copped more than just that once!!!! Beautiful Jungle. 

Jungle_freak your jungles are stunning.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jun 13, 2011)

Hehehehe. I love it. I might have to steal the idea. If that's okay. Aha. Hope your hand is all good, you did say continually struck!
Must get my babies up on this thread too. There is some in my profile pics but not all 3 and the females have shed. So tiny and cute they are.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 13, 2011)

TaraLeigh said:


> Hey Red-Ink I love the bamboo structure you have got going on there.... any more pics or details on that?
> mysnakesau I love the shoe! Hehe. Cute little set up. Nice little bite.....


 
Hey Tara.. Here you go, I just cut the bamboo to size and bound them together with twine and placed some plastic leaves in there.






I've made the enclosure prettier since this pics with some critter crumble substrate.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 13, 2011)

ah, i missed the "continually struck and bit". Sorry. Red-ink, I love the bamboo, it looks awesome.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jun 13, 2011)

I love it! Cheers  Where did you get the bamboo from? It's a great colour.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 13, 2011)

TaraLeigh said:


> I love it! Cheers  Where did you get the bamboo from? It's a great colour.


 
local surplus shop, they were selling them at $4 for a bundle of three at 150cm long.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 13, 2011)

The bamboo looks awesome eh? Have you got that secured or is it just leaning and tightly fit so it doesn't rock. I might have to pinch that idea too  

Tara I don't mind you pinching my ideas. Getting ideas from others is what makes learning more the fun.  And I am not handy with saw, hammer and nails so I have to make do with stuff like that - and gift boxes and bird nesting boxes for hides. My baby bredli has the other shoe and a miniature watering can.

Hands all good. She doesn't really hurt, just she has needle sharp teeth that pierce the skin very easy..lol


----------



## Colin (Jun 19, 2011)

> pic of the female at post 2740 with these quotes..
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by Jungleman
> ...




took these pics of the female 12-June-2011 and although she's dull and starting to come into a shed, you can still see shes definitely not the usual silver grey like most julattens at this age (not exactly sure but is at least 4.5 yrs old) and still holds a more white/ivory colour.. colour is obviously not as good as the earlier pic but for her age I'm pretty happy with the colour.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice work Colin. Have you used her for breeding yet, as I reckon with the right male she would throw some really nice bubs.


----------



## Fantazmic (Jun 19, 2011)

She's lovely Colin if you can would love to see some piccies after shed........I just have to keep looking though I don't have any more room for any more babies ,,


----------



## Colin (Jun 19, 2011)

Jungleman said:


> Nice work Colin. Have you used her for breeding yet, as I reckon with the right male she would throw some really nice bubs.


 
yes mate, the season just passed and the one before that.. I think she's done ok and happy with the results.. next year I'll put a male from the previous season over her.

a few she bred season just passed


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jun 19, 2011)

phoar! thats AMAZING colin thoes last 2 are *RIPPERS!!!!*


----------



## meatman (Jun 19, 2011)

Very nice Colin. Love the clean head pattern on the third one.

Cheers Justin


----------



## Colin (Jun 19, 2011)

the last one is pictured on page 179 when it was younger stretched out.. http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/jungle-thread-104609/page/179


----------



## woody101 (Jun 19, 2011)

i could never see that pic and i just tryed again doesnt show up 

_have a look now.. can you see it?_


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jun 19, 2011)

Absolute stunners Colin, especially love that second pic of the reduced pattern.


----------



## ssurfy (Jun 21, 2011)

Not much of a poster, but big time lurker.. wanted to share my little girl I got from Colin a little while ago.. her names Karma


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 21, 2011)

Is she named karma because she's a biyatch? Nice snake


----------



## ssurfy (Jun 21, 2011)

Haha, na the name just seemed to suit.. she's not normally too bad, she sometimes has her little mood swings though, like last night. And really dislikes my housemate!


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 21, 2011)

Very nice ssurfy..


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 21, 2011)

ssurfy said:


> Haha, na the name just seemed to suit.. she's not normally too bad, she sometimes has her little mood swings though, like last night. And really dislikes my housemate!


 
At least they won't break into your room, haha.


----------



## Choco (Jun 22, 2011)

Just realised how long it's been since I visited here. Couple more to add to the thread.










Cheers,
Allan


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 22, 2011)

wow Choco and ssurfy, they are beautiful jungles.


----------



## Choco (Jun 23, 2011)

Ssurfy,
Some really nice white in that one.



newtolovingsnake said:


> wow Choco and ssurfy, they are beautiful jungles.


 
Thanks,
She's still looking great for 4.5yrs old.

Cheers,
Allan


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 23, 2011)

Cracking snake Allan...


----------



## Wookie (Jun 24, 2011)

View attachment 206413


Holding his colour well so far. Shed recently so thought I'd update


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 24, 2011)

Jungles are so amazing.


----------



## meatman (Jun 29, 2011)

Picked these girls up from the airport on the weekend. 
Top one just shed last night.
Thanks again Colin.  

Cheers Justin

View attachment 207131
View attachment 207132


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 29, 2011)

hey meatman, your attachments aren't working!


----------



## meatman (Jun 29, 2011)

I'll try again


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 29, 2011)

nah, still not working!


----------



## meatman (Jun 29, 2011)

Was trying to make pictures bigger.
Will just stick with thumbnails


newtolovingsnake said:


> nah, still not working!


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice snakes meatman... I really like the head pattern on the first one


----------



## Khagan (Jun 29, 2011)

2nd one looks like it has a flower head pattern haha that's cool =p.


----------



## MonkeyFace (Jun 29, 2011)

*Meet my jungle*

Meet my jungle Mufasa! 
At 12 Months


----------



## meatman (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for the comments.
I actually chose her for that head pattern Red Ink.
Cheers Justin


Khagan said:


> 2nd one looks like it has a flower head pattern haha that's cool =p.





Red-Ink said:


> Nice snakes meatman... I really like the head pattern on the first one


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 29, 2011)

Very nice Meatman


----------



## angelica09 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey I have a question... as snakes cant close their eyes, does the lamp bother them? my jungle spends most of her time up in the branch directly under the lamp and hope that it isnt too bright for her..


----------



## smigga (Jun 29, 2011)

A couple of mine freshly shed!!
View attachment 207299
View attachment 207300
View attachment 207296
View attachment 207297
View attachment 207298


----------



## woody101 (Jun 30, 2011)

New skin


----------



## Brent (Jul 2, 2011)

*jungle*

jungle I [email protected]


----------



## smigga (Jul 2, 2011)

Thats really nice brent. Any pictures of the parents?


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 3, 2011)

Woody that's a lovely snake I don't usually like ticking in the black but those marking are lovely so consistent and created some lovely colours


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jul 3, 2011)

Couple a really nice jungles Woody and Brenton.
Thats why i like jungles so much ,,, the variation can be spectacular.....


Roger


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jul 3, 2011)

There sure are some stunning Jungles around.

A few freshly shed hatchies of mine...


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jul 3, 2011)

Thats a good line up of jungles Wayne .
All hold backs by the look of them.
Congrats


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jul 3, 2011)

Bet they go soon Wayne .


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 3, 2011)

They are so beautiful. I am loving number 10!!


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jul 3, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> They are so beautiful. I am loving number 10!!



Thank you newtolovingsnake


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 4, 2011)

Jungleman said:


> Thank you newtolovingsnake



No~ Thank You!!! Cant wait to see how he grows up!


----------



## Colin (Jul 5, 2011)

couple I bred last season colouring up. hatched december 2010


----------



## Bryce (Jul 5, 2011)

I never get tired of looking at your jungles Colin, they are Brilliant


----------



## blakehose (Jul 5, 2011)

It seems like Jungles grow on trees at your house Colin...


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 8, 2011)

Colin stop it....only joking
the head patterns are out of this world !!!!

I can only look not allowed to have any more babies !!...well at least for now lol

Elizabeth


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 11, 2011)

*my baby ellie*

so i thought i would jump in here and show off my new bubba Ellia. got her from jesswilliams the other weeks and she is a beauty. never had an issues with her handling wise and she finally fed for me on friday night. about 18months old.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 11, 2011)

Gorgeous hun!


----------



## mattyg (Jul 11, 2011)

here is my jungle Sid viscous


----------



## gozz (Jul 12, 2011)

Heres a couple i bred .....


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 12, 2011)

Updated shot of one of this season, and one from the season before.


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 12, 2011)

oh they are stunning!


----------



## Wookie (Jul 12, 2011)

Interesting headpattern on the first one jungle python 2!


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## deebo (Jul 12, 2011)

a couple of hatchys before dinner tonight! The last pic is the same snake with the stripe - i like how much flecking it has on its body......just hoping it gets some nice yellow colour to it now!


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 12, 2011)

little ellie isn't as bright, will it the yellow come through a bit more? she is an atherton jungle i believe and about 18months. how big do the athertons get?

View attachment 209032
View attachment 209031


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 12, 2011)

She wont get the bright bright yellow of the Black and Yellow ones. I think they can get up to about 8foot. I have a 3yr old thats 5.5 feet...


----------



## Schnecke (Jul 12, 2011)

My boy Moose. 6 months old. Just going into shed so a shocking pic, but he's an awesome little guy. 

View attachment 209036


----------



## gozz (Jul 12, 2011)

another one .......


----------



## inkaddict (Jul 13, 2011)

View attachment 209042
my new girl ... Bicardi


----------



## Colin (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 20, 2011)

Two of mine shed recently 

Georgie
















Snappy





















Not the prettiest, but I LOVE watching them get more colourful and grow like weeds  Hopefully they will get lighter with the yellows as time goes on 

Does anyone have a pic of an adult that has similar traits to Snappy? She only has black outlines around her yellows, and pretty much all of it fades to a brown, will this "tipping" turn yellow? 

Can anyone tell if georgie is going to be any sort of decent yellow?

Thanks guys, great snakes  I can't wait till mine are big


----------



## Colin (Jul 20, 2011)

not a good pic.. but will try to see if I can get a half decent shot of these two or similar others over the next week or so.. 






this 2009 season male is going to shed very soon but still doesnt look too bad..


----------



## saximus (Jul 20, 2011)

I can't seen any pics in your last two posts Colin  _you should be able to.. I just linked from a profile album and checked the settings.. _


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 20, 2011)

We should have a jungle thread just for your collection, Colin 

Thanks for sharing mate


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 20, 2011)

^^^^ Something Sam and I can agree on 

Your snakes are fantastic  You should post more pics of them


----------



## SYNeR (Jul 20, 2011)

saximus said:


> I can't seen any pics in your last two posts Colin  _you should be able to.. I just linked from a profile album and checked the settings.. _



Ditto. I can't see them either.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jul 20, 2011)

Some ripper jungles colin! love that B&W


----------



## lexy1 (Jul 20, 2011)

one of mine


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jul 20, 2011)

Amazing jungles Col .
Nice side by side comparison between the B&G and B&W jungles,, ripper shot mate .


----------



## woody101 (Jul 20, 2011)

lexy1 said:


> one of mine



Male or female?? i have a male that looks spot on to that did you breed that snake ?


----------



## lexy1 (Jul 21, 2011)

No I didnt breed that snake and yes its a female this year will be her first fingers crossed....


----------



## viking1 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Enjoy*

The last 2 pics were taken at nigt time...


----------



## Choco (Jul 21, 2011)

A bit grainy but anyway.


----------



## cadwallader (Jul 21, 2011)

my little angel.. (touch wood) lol


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice work Luke....

She is looking really good, and a nice big fat tummy there as well, so she must be eating really well for you.

She has some crazy bands happening too, looks awesome.


----------



## cadwallader (Jul 21, 2011)

Cheers Wayne ,
She's amazing still the only snake tash will handle, yer BIG belly there just after a feed, she is now willing to feed regularly on both rats and mice.
Cheers Luke


----------



## grimjob (Jul 22, 2011)

so I just put a deposit on this girl and am so excited to get her, one happy kid =)


----------



## Steedzy (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey everyone, just thought I'd add a few pics of my newly aquired Jungle. [deleted] 

View attachment 210993
View attachment 210994
View attachment 210995
View attachment 210996
View attachment 210997
View attachment 210998


----------



## Snakewoman (Jul 26, 2011)

Here's some that were taken just before. He's not as bright as some of the others on here but he's mine and I love him 

(excuse me, I couldn't be bothered wearing makeup today lol)


----------



## BattMaker (Jul 26, 2011)

Here is my new baby. I have wanted a jungle for ages and now I finally have one. And she is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Tahlia

He looks lovely really really BIG !!!!! his temperament looks lovely.....and temperament is everything I think.....all very well being bright yellow if it is look dont touch.....and eventually they all lose their colour anyway......I remember you telling me you had a jungle you couldnt hold he was so nasty....this couldnt be the same one...could it ??....or have you managed to handle it out of him ?

he really does look lovely.....how old is he ?

Elizabeth

PS dont worry about not having your face on you look fine !!


----------



## Khagan (Jul 26, 2011)

Freshly shed and being a little shy .


----------



## Snakewoman (Jul 26, 2011)

Fantazmic said:


> Hi Tahlia
> 
> He looks lovely really really BIG !!!!! his temperament looks lovely.....and temperament is everything I think.....all very well being bright yellow if it is look dont touch.....and eventually they all lose their colour anyway......I remember you telling me you had a jungle you couldnt hold he was so nasty....this couldnt be the same one...could it ??....or have you managed to handle it out of him ?
> 
> ...



It's not the same jungle, he's still a psychopath lol. I had a friend over the other week and after holding the snake for about a minute he was bitten about 5 times and then the snake urinated all over him.

This lovely boy is 8 years old, I'm his 3rd owner. Apparently he's always been a nice snake, there haven't been any reports of him biting anybody. Pretty good for that age! It was great having him out for a proper hold since I brought him home about 3 weeks ago. He's very soft, and after I cleaned him out after shedding a couple of days after I brought him home he felt like velvet. My family loves him too, they think he's a great colour and love how gentle he is. I've been very lucky with the temperaments of my snakes. How are all your darlings going?


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Tahlia

So I have to be patient and wait. Elvira will definitely get to that size with her appetite she eats anything I give her in a flash lol...but at the moment she is only 18 months old so a long way to go. But getting bigger all the time..

All of my darlings are fine. Alvin is doing my head in with his feeding and has missed two feeds which I know is only a fortnight and I am being silly but I prefer it when they all have something. The worst bit is he is hunting and then is rejecting food.....I think hes a bit mad and certainly wouldnt survive in the wild

The two babies from Roger are going along well I have had to up their food size. They are growing a bit slower than my first two I got from James....but I am not worried about them they are alert and eating and growing and thats all that matters.

I have 4 angels...I just know...if ever I do have a clutch...that I will want to keep one special one and she will be satans daughter...I just cant keep being so lucky lol

Your collection is looking really lovely now....love the prossie you put up on your freshly shed thread.

Take care

Elizabeth


----------



## Snakewoman (Jul 26, 2011)

I understand being worried about a snake not eating even if it's only a couple of rejections. I had trouble with my Bredli and my prossie when they were really young and I knew I shouldn't be worried but I did anyway. I knew I was pretty attached to the snakes then haha. It's funny how much you can care about an animal that can't give you any affection


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 27, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> It's not the same jungle, he's still a psychopath lol. I had a friend over the other week and after holding the snake for about a minute he was bitten about 5 times and then the snake urinated all over him.


Bahahaha. Poor Troy 
Here's Tarzan, my sweet little boy, Jane and Kaa are a bit 'sour'.
View attachment 211127


----------



## Snakewoman (Jul 27, 2011)

TaraLeigh said:


> Bahahaha. Poor Troy



Yeah... it was pretty funny though lol :lol:


----------



## briiiziii (Jul 27, 2011)

Here is my gorgeous girl. I love her to death 
This photo is pretty old now so she's grown a fair bit but still an amazing girl <3
View attachment 211200


----------



## byron_moses (Jul 29, 2011)

one of my jungles i had out the other day not my best pics were taken late in the arvo


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 1, 2011)

Some of my breeders.


----------



## SYNeR (Aug 1, 2011)

View attachment 211888
View attachment 211889
View attachment 211890
View attachment 211891


Taken yesterday on my Samsung Galaxy SII. My photography skills are horrible, especially with new cameras/phones.


----------



## Snakewoman (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, what a sticky nose! My snakes are interested in cameras too, they always stick their noses right in the lens. Nice pics


----------



## Vixen (Aug 4, 2011)

Holdbacks from my last clutch, about 6 months old now!


----------



## TaraLeigh (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice. That first one has a smiley face on it's head! Love it.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 4, 2011)

George Junior:
View attachment 212537
View attachment 212538


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 4, 2011)

love that first pic "who dat come in my house"


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 4, 2011)

Vixen said:


> Holdbacks from my last clutch, about 6 months old now!



They look fantastic.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 4, 2011)

byron_moses said:


> love that first pic "who dat come in my house"


He ate last night! I put the rat near the entry to his hide and he had it in about 5 seconds! I didnt even think he was awake. lol

He will have perches too, i had just had a hectic day and hadn't ended up having time to do it before I got him home, so once hes settled in ill put some perches in for him!


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 4, 2011)

Vixen said:


> Holdbacks from my last clutch, about 6 months old now!



They look like nice palms, they remind me of this cranky little sod of mine. Where did you get your original stock from, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Vixen (Aug 4, 2011)

onimocnhoj said:


> They look like nice palms, they remind me of this cranky little sod of mine. Where did you get your original stock from, if you don't mind me asking?



I can only hope they turn out anything like that, he/she is a stunner! My male breeder came directly from Montgomery line stock, and the female is from Krauss lineage stock.


----------



## jamesjr (Aug 4, 2011)

onimocnhoj said:


> They look like nice palms, they remind me of this cranky little sod of mine. Where did you get your original stock from, if you don't mind me asking?



Very nice!!! 
That one looks like a Montgomery line??


----------



## deebo (Aug 4, 2011)

very nice vixen and john - this is my only holdback from my last clutch - devil x k.aland. Just hope it colours up nicely - it was a bit slower developing colour than the rest of the clutch and it is also a cranky little girl!


----------



## Bryce (Aug 4, 2011)

Colin said:


> not a good pic.. but will try to see if I can get a half decent shot of these two or similar others over the next week or so..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cracking animals!


----------



## saltuarius (Aug 5, 2011)

*Just a few jungles*

Hey all 

Here are a a few of my Jungles:

The first is an 18month old female Palmerston, the second is a 6month old Montgomery x Krauss from Vixen same clutch as posted by her above and last is a pic i took the other day of my Tiger female and 50_50 male going at it!!

Cheers!


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 5, 2011)

Vixen said:


> I can only hope they turn out anything like that, he/she is a stunner! My male breeder came directly from Montgomery line stock, and the female is from Krauss lineage stock.



The mother of the super stripey is in one of my previous posts which pictured some of my adults. This particular specimen is from a line that K. Aland and I produced after tinkering with a few ideas/combinations (all pure bred).
Those holdbacks of yours will certainly grow to be nice snakes. Worth holding onto..


----------



## deebo (Aug 6, 2011)

Just some random pics from tonight....a 2.5yr old palmerston female and another pic of my holdback with no flash that shows her colour better. She is a nasty piece of work this one!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 6, 2011)

I just bought todayView attachment 212916


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 7, 2011)

Took a couple of pics of Georgie tonight


----------



## deebo (Aug 7, 2011)

Was doing some cleaning today and decided to give this pair another shot before the end of the season - checked back an hour later and they were hooked up which was a pleasant surprise! Also a couple of pics of the female by herself - one with flash and one without. She is a nice animal I think - and she has never bitten me either which is a bonus! haha!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## xterra (Aug 7, 2011)

Good to see Dave, these two have been at it for the last two nights. I had seen little signs of action over the past month but the first time I have actualy seen anything close to being hooked up. I had also just about given up for the season and was about to pack up the incubator for another year...........might hold off for a few more weeks just incase.
Cheers,
Paul
View attachment 213093


----------



## deebo (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice one Paul, think that pair should give you some nice bubs if it all pans out. I had thought it was all over and this was a last run for my pair but like you say - might give ti a couple more weeks! =)


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 7, 2011)

Here are two pale Athertons I bred a few years back. Difficult to accurately photograph, but nice snakes nonetheless.


----------



## jamesjr (Aug 8, 2011)

onimocnhoj said:


> Here are two pale Athertons I bred a few years back. Difficult to accurately photograph, but nice snakes nonetheless.



Nice snakes nonetheless........... Stunners!!!!!


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 8, 2011)

onimocnhoj said:


> Here are two pale Athertons I bred a few years back. Difficult to accurately photograph, but nice snakes nonetheless.



Wow, there bordering on Jags.

Congrats... absolute stunners.


----------



## ZedAck (Aug 8, 2011)

i have just purchased this bloke 6 foot jungle, its my first snake lol. love the snakes 3 post up


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 8, 2011)

Zan says, "one more move and you're dead."





"I warned you. I've got teeth you know, and I know how to use them."





"I know I'm beautiful. I don't need you telling me, now leave me alone."


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 8, 2011)

Jungleman said:


> Wow, there bordering on Jags.
> 
> Congrats... absolute stunners.



Cheers,

They're a little bit of fun to tinker with. They are third generation adults that are ready to breed. 
I sold the second one a while ago to make space for some pairings that should be interesting...

Here are some three year old holdbacks. The second one is actually one of the nicest looking jungles I've bred. It is from a line that produce flat black and pale lemon yellow animals. The challenge is taking a picture that does this line any justice.


----------



## FusionMorelia (Aug 14, 2011)

looks like i can post here and its not just to drool over somone elses pics, FINALLY!
meet my new Julatten from Colin this is Tesla named after my hero Nikola Tesla.
1




2




3




not bloody bad eh


----------



## deebo (Aug 14, 2011)

dodgy iphone pic but caught these two going at it today while keeping an eye on me as I clean other enclosures!


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Aug 15, 2011)

My New jungle I picked up a few days ago.  View attachment 213915


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 16, 2011)

Sammy_01's jungle the photo's aren't the best but here they are.


----------



## FusionMorelia (Aug 16, 2011)

Lovemyreptiles said:


> My New jungle I picked up a few days ago.  View attachment 213915


its a broken attachment for me mate


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 16, 2011)

Some recent pics


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 16, 2011)

A few more pale Atherton's. These things have snow white bellies and are a little unusual to look at in the flesh.


----------



## Sean51 (Aug 16, 2011)

some of my jungles. i think they are very nice


----------



## Schnecke (Aug 17, 2011)

jordanmulder said:


> Sammy_01's jungle the photo's aren't the best but here they are.



Love the rainbow blue almost appearing on the #3 photo there.


----------



## Wookie (Aug 17, 2011)

View attachment 214134

If only the head wasn't out of focus this would be an amazing picture


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 17, 2011)

Schnecke said:


> Love the rainbow blue almost appearing on the #3 photo there.


thanks mate!


----------



## Ninja (Aug 17, 2011)

Having a snooze
View attachment 214249


----------



## Wookie (Aug 18, 2011)

Ninja said:


> Having a snooze
> View attachment 214249



Really nice patterning on that jungle Ninja!


----------



## Fantazmic (Aug 19, 2011)

great thread lovely pics keep them coming !!


----------



## djordje77 (Aug 20, 2011)

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-34.844015,138.601642


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Aug 20, 2011)

View attachment 214533


----------



## deebo (Aug 21, 2011)

Decided to throw my other male into the mix as he has been pacing his cage non stop for weeks now and he was straight into today and they were hooked up for the best part of 5 hours today. The male is from The Devil and the girl is Palmerston. Seems late to me for jungles to still be going at it but they still all seem very eager....

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Brent (Aug 21, 2011)

Good to see Dave ,
It may be due to the brisbane lower temps- today with 15c around our -area its' a very cool day for this time of the year at 15c -Ill put a some together again just to see what happens.


----------



## gozz (Aug 21, 2011)

Brent you have plenty of time, most of my jungles breed late even till early sep i have seen matings cheers


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 21, 2011)

This is a 10 year old female. She is a beautiful, tolerant animal that still produces a healthy 
clutch whenever a male is with her. I don't think there are many black and golds this age that look as good and produce viable clutches.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Aug 21, 2011)

Some really nice jungles being posted
heres the latest photo of my Kraus line palmerston lemon female.





and heres my Gold 50/50 female 







Here my female B&W Atherton produced by Simon Stone .








cheers
Roger


----------



## Smithers (Aug 21, 2011)

Stunners


----------



## Schnecke (Aug 21, 2011)

This is my little guy enjoying some sunshine today.

View attachment 214679


----------



## meatman (Aug 23, 2011)

Put these guys back together today & they locked back up.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 23, 2011)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Some really nice jungles being posted
> heres the latest photo of my Kraus line palmerston lemon female.
> 
> 
> ...




Definitely no lemon mate.... Stunning!


----------



## cadwallader (Aug 23, 2011)

Agreed that jungle is AMAZING suck dark blacks and brights yellows


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 23, 2011)

Roger I never tire of looking at your jungles. They are absolute incredible colours. When you call your female 50/50, what do you mean by that?

The palmerston female you have there, she looks like she has beautiful heavy black on her. When I asked SXR about the lineage of my fellas, Diane said they are from orginal Atherton pythons that they acquired from Mr Krauss. What's the difference between palmerston and atherton, and is it ok to mix these two together?


----------



## gozz (Aug 23, 2011)

Very nice julattens meatman........


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Aug 24, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> Roger I never tire of looking at your jungles. They are absolute incredible colours. When you call your female 50/50, what do you mean by that?
> 
> The palmerston female you have there, she looks like she has beautiful heavy black on her. When I asked SXR about the lineage of my fellas, Diane said they are from orginal Atherton pythons that they acquired from Mr Krauss. What's the difference between palmerston and atherton, and is it ok to mix these two together?



Hi Kathy ,
50/50 refers to the amount of colour and pattern, ie 50% yellow and 50% black .

The is no difference between Palmerston and Atherton jungles , they are both jungles the only difference is that they are 2 different localities from which the bloodlines originated from.
Palmerston jungles are often refered to as low land jungles , where is Athertons are from the higher altitude of the Atherton Tablelands.

Roger


----------



## Ninja (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Schnecke (Aug 24, 2011)

Ninja, your Jungle has an almost unbroken yellow dorsal stripe... Very nice (I like the blotchy patterns like yours has rather than the banded/ringed look)


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey Ninja, your snake reminds me so much of one of mine. I was going to ask where you got it from until I saw you were in NSW. Have a look.






















Excuse the feeding pics , he gets filthy when he eats, the last one was his first wiener rat and he disemboweled it. I have to bathe him after he has a rat a fair bit.

He has an almost unbroken dorsal stripe like yours, and I think his colouring will develop like yours when he gets older (he's about 8-9 months at the moment). I had one out of the same clutch that had a completely unbroken stripe, but she went back to the breeder because I couldn't get her to feed.


----------



## Ninja (Aug 24, 2011)

I glad you both like my jungle, thanks for your comments. They certainly do have a very similar look, thanks for posting your pics great to see your jungle.


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks mate, it will be interesting to see what he will turn out like, and if he will look like yours.

How old is yours, mate?


----------



## Ninja (Aug 26, 2011)

About four years old. Good luck with yours it is a top looking snake.


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks mate, appreciated


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 26, 2011)

awesome snakes. Keep em coming!! Would love to get a jungle python but don't have much room at the moment. Are they really that snappy?


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 26, 2011)

Mine aren't. One was at first but calmed down in less than a week with handling.


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 26, 2011)

awesome. I guess alot of it depends on the snake and the handling. Would love one in the future


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 26, 2011)

What do you keep now, mate? The one of mine on the previous page has never bitten anyone, so placid. He's never gotten in the strike position, either.


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 26, 2011)

At the moment I have a wheatbelt stimmie. Looking to get a regular stimmie and childreni soon though. Can only keep smallish snakes for the time being. I have heard that some jungles are very placid but then all I read about on caresheets is how agressive they are. I guess thats why these forums are so good. Real experience and advice


----------



## Brent (Aug 27, 2011)

*Jhy/b&w*

jungle pics

jungle pics

A couple more Jungles


----------



## Poggle (Aug 27, 2011)

View attachment 215400
Here is my interesting dilemma for all. I crossed a B&W jungle with an Atherton. Through some great B&W's and also some standards. Here is one i held back.But look at the color it is going now :S Looking like a standard carpet  Anyone else had this?


----------



## gozz (Aug 27, 2011)

Some hot animals there Brent ....who Bred them mate....????


----------



## Colin (Aug 27, 2011)

a couple I bred...


----------



## Fantazmic (Aug 27, 2011)

Colin you are getting the most stunning markings on your snakes heads....really realy nice.....


----------



## Colin (Aug 27, 2011)

Fantazmic said:


> Colin you are getting the most stunning markings on your snakes heads....really realy nice.....



thanks elizabeth.. just luck of the draw I guess..


----------



## Fantazmic (Aug 27, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> awesome snakes. Keep em coming!! Would love to get a jungle python but don't have much room at the moment. Are they really that snappy?



all four of mine are sooks two different lines and they are just lovely. Elvira was a snappy baby but we perservered with her and she is lovely and settled now...i love my jungles any other snake that we get will have a hard act to follow....


----------



## gozz (Sep 2, 2011)

Heres on of my youngens...


----------



## mrkos (Sep 2, 2011)

Are they from your Cowley line gozz


----------



## gozz (Sep 2, 2011)

No there my babinda X tully line....cheers the cowleys wont color up until around the 18 month age and hold there color
till they are old...


----------



## mrkos (Sep 2, 2011)

Any pics for comparison


----------



## gozz (Sep 2, 2011)

Heres some cowleys......the first 4
and the last 4 is the cowley x devil line

.....he is going to be very nice...

the last pic is a tully i bred cheers


----------



## meatman (Sep 3, 2011)

You have a very nice selection of jungles there Trent.

Cheers Justin


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Sep 3, 2011)

Some ripper jungles there Trent
I finally found a nice 3 year old Cowley male to breed to my Lemon female next season.

COWLEY JUNGLE CARPET MALE AT nearly 3 years









Re my B&W jungle ?



LastFast said:


> Hi rodger, Have you breed your black and white? She is super.


I tried to breed her this season but its a wait and see situation.
Thanks for the compliment on the jungles...
cheers
Roger


----------



## gozz (Sep 3, 2011)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Some ripper jungles there Trent
> I finally found a nice 3 year old Cowley male to breed to my Lemon female next season.
> 
> COWLEY JUNGLE CARPET MALE AT nearly 3 years
> ...


Nice one Roger.... the Cowleys when you have a clean animal from that line will hold there color at least for 10 years... i have seen old Cowleys and they are still nice. My female breeder is a stunner and the male is the best gold. But i am that busy and have just been concentrating on the adders so i haven't seen mating with my Cowleys ..but i haven't looked. As to my stone line B and whites i haven't seen mating's but next season i will put more time into them as they are at the best breeding age now cheers and thanks Trent


----------



## Fantazmic (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Everyone

Updates pics of Sabrina that I got from Roger Lester. Sorry it is such a boring pic but we tried taking her out in the sunshine and she wouldnt be still long enough for us to get a pic....She is a dear little thing beautiful temperament 

We are really happy with her. We have a brother of hers as well and he is even worse....cant even photograph him in his enclosure he is so active....but both are doing well


View attachment 216500
View attachment 216501


----------



## Gayadari (Sep 6, 2011)

These are my two babies Posidon and Medusa
View attachment 216783
View attachment 216785


----------



## S&M Morelia (Sep 8, 2011)

Ah Roger, your jungles still are top notch!

Here's a couple of pics I took last night of one of my Jungle girls.


----------



## josh87 (Sep 9, 2011)

my babies


----------



## Gayadari (Sep 9, 2011)

View attachment 217091

This is Posidon hatched in Jan 11

and his sister Medusa
View attachment 217093


----------



## onimocnhoj (Sep 9, 2011)

A very pale coloured jungle.


----------



## Colin (Sep 10, 2011)

SXR line hatchie I bred last season (9 months old) showing some colour.. keeping this one..


----------



## onimocnhoj (Sep 11, 2011)

This is one from a pairing that produces very dark jungles (hyper perhaps??). These things hatch as normals, but darken with every shed. The animal pictured was a standard black and gold to start with and has become far darker than it is in this picture. It was about two years old when this shot was taken. Not everyone's cup of tea, but I like them..


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Sep 11, 2011)

Brilliant colour on those jungles Shaun & Col 


onimocnhoj 

Thats just a standard colour phase in jungles , not a genetic hyper .
Jungles can be commonly found in the wild with that amount of increased melanin.
In fact thats what a true rainforest jungle looks like.

cheers Roger


----------



## onimocnhoj (Sep 11, 2011)

onimocnhoj 

Thats just a standard colour phase in jungles , not a genetic hyper .
Jungles can be commonly found in the wild with that amount of increased melanin.
In fact thats what a true rainforest jungle looks like.

cheers Roger[/QUOTE]

Hey mate,

I didn't really try to imply that this thing was a genetic hyper as mentioned. I have seen plenty of wild jungles and the darker ones I have seen have never been too young. I believe the amount of sun jungles are exposed to (wild & captive) can assists in their increased melanin like a suntan. 

The parents are fairly bright animals and their progeny are yet to bask outdoors and are dark by a year. Line breeding can produce all sorts of interesting stuff and if one can breed for bright colours, then surely one can breed for dark colours. Two separate clutches from the same pairing has produced these darker specimens, it's coincidental enough for me to give it a go. I am patient enough to see what happens with future breedings.

Some more yearlings from the same parents..


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 11, 2011)

Most of these so called black and gold jungles are below average but Colin and Roger you both are breeding top notch jungles well done


----------



## ingie (Sep 11, 2011)

I like the dark ones... Would be cool to see some all black jungles some day!


----------



## Colin (Sep 12, 2011)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Brilliant colour on those jungles Shaun & Col
> 
> 
> onimocnhoj
> ...



I agree with Roger.. and was told a similar thing by tremain that in years gone by these "black" or blacker looking jungles were seen more often when you looked in the right places for them.. and they were a wild rainforest type.. 

the increased melanin to me just seems like too much *smudging* and probably not something that I think is really a desirable trait as *smudging* doesn't look good in my opinion. I prefer clean yellow and black jungles and clean white and black jungles... each to their own I guess. 

but I can understand other people liking the idea of a black jungle. maybe like this one  
first pic is pre shed, pics 2 & 3 are post shed and the last pic is the same snake at 2 years old.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Sep 12, 2011)

onimocnhoj said:


> Thats just a standard colour phase in jungles , not a genetic hyper .
> Jungles can be commonly found in the wild with that amount of increased melanin.
> In fact thats what a true rainforest jungle looks like.
> 
> cheers Roger





Quote onimocnhoj 
Hey mate,

I didn't really try to imply that this thing was a genetic hyper as mentioned. I have seen plenty of wild jungles and the darker ones I have seen have never been too young. I believe the amount of sun jungles are exposed to (wild & captive) can assists in their increased melanin like a suntan. 

The parents are fairly bright animals and their progeny are yet to bask outdoors and are dark by a year. Line breeding can produce all sorts of interesting stuff and if one can breed for bright colours, then surely one can breed for dark colours. Two separate clutches from the same pairing has produced these darker specimens, it's coincidental enough for me to give it a go. I am patient enough to see what happens with future breedings.

Some more yearlings from the same parents..[/QUOTE]








I usually give away any young jungles that start smudge out in the colour badly for their age.
its not a trait i would ever want to base a project on, But each to there own.


Roger


----------



## ingie (Sep 12, 2011)

Come on now Roger play nice 
A friend of mine is doing the same thing with a pair of Darwins he has - calls them 'Darkwins'.

That's a cool animal Colin, who bred it?


----------



## Colin (Sep 12, 2011)

*First B&W Julatten clutch for 2011 friday 09-09-2011*

First B&W julatten clutch (first two pics) for the season last friday  and a couple more julattens about to drop and some more still to come.. then the black and yellows will be laying..


----------



## S&M Morelia (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheers Roger, I am told that this one was produced by Dave Evans on here.
She's holding her colour quite well and hopefully will go into a project next season.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Sep 12, 2011)

Colin and Roger,

If one could produce consistently black carpets, it would certainly be interesting to see. People got extremely excited when the black darwin popped up. This is in no way a sales pitch as I don't have any for sale nor is it an attempt to build up hype about hyper jungles. No-one has to buy them, keep them or even like them. I was purely sharing some pictures of some unusual individuals. I'm only wasting my own time with such a project.

I have kept, bred and raised many jungles in the past and these interest me for the simple fact that I enjoy keeping and breeding jungles. That dark specimen you have Colin is something that I like and I have seen some in captivity even darker. Beautiful jet black snakes with only head markings, I certainly thought they were eye catching. The possibility is somewhere there to make those things consistent. Patience is a virtue..

I am quite familiar with Tremain and would accompany his words with a grain of salt.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Sep 12, 2011)

John ,
I can appreciate your interest in jungles that get blacked out with melanin.
But i would not call them unusual ? thats all. 

The melanistic Darwin is a totally different .
That hyper darwin would be considered rare individual and more than likely a colour mutation .

But a so called hyper jungle like the ones you posted would be considered common in the wild .
Their darker colouration being a trait chosen by natural selection for survival in rainforests . 

I dont see the analogy there at all.

cheers
Roger


----------



## onimocnhoj (Sep 12, 2011)

Roger,

I think our wires are crossing. I am not claiming to have cracked the code to hyper jungles nor saying I even have them. I have dark jungles. I also have an interest in black type jungles (like the one Colin posted) and would like to see if I could produce captive black carpets with the stock I have some day. Maybe generations away.

Ones that look like Colin's are not everywhere captive or wild and it would usually be a very old animal to be that dark in the wild. Whatever you want to call these things - colour mutation, colour phase or any other way to describe them, they are simply interesting to some people. 

I'm not trying to educate you, whereas you're adamant on educating me.

Whether you consider a black jungle common in the wild or not isn't my point. The one Colin posted looks much darker than many wild ones I have seen and I haven't seen a great deal of them that black in collections. Black and golds are bred by numerous people these days and if black ones where excessively common, we would surely see more of them.

I guess any dark/increased melanin carpets I may have at home are choosing this dark colour for survival in plastic containers with newspaper  Must be the ink..

Tongue in cheek mate, I'll give it a rest now. 
On with the show..


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Sep 12, 2011)

Boy your curtainly excited about your new morphs 
The hyper jungles.lol

But in all seriousness John we all work on projects for colours and patterns for our own reasons.
Each to there own ...

cheers
Roger


----------



## onimocnhoj (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm glad you've chilled out about telling what you don't like in jungles lol.

Some stripeys..


----------



## S&M Morelia (Sep 13, 2011)

Colin said:


> First B&W julatten clutch (first two pics) for the season last friday  and a couple more julattens about to drop and some more still to come.. then the black and yellows will be laying..


Very nice Col.
I have always wanted some B&W Julattens, But prolly wont be for another season or 2.
How's J girl going this season?



Colin said:


> SXR line hatchie I bred last season (9 months old) showing some colour.. keeping this one..



Hot damn Col, how didn't I see this post?
Is this the one you're sending me?


----------



## Colin (Sep 13, 2011)

S&M Morelia said:


> Very nice Col.
> I have always wanted some B&W Julattens, But prolly wont be for another season or 2.
> How's J girl going this season?
> 
> ...



Thanks shaun.. yes first Julatten Jungle clutch of the season last friday 09-09-2011 and there's more to come. J-Girl is about to have prelay so is on the way as well as a few more julatten females.

yeah that black and yellow is colouring up ok for 9 months old.. Im glad I didnt sell this one now and kept for myself. 

I'm hoping for some really nice black nd yellows this season with clean yellow, no smudging and this line holds colour for quite a few years.. Rakasha & Ajiria (pics attached) having their first clutches.. I put the father of the jungle you like above, Drac as well as Apollo over both these females.


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 13, 2011)

just a quick one...


----------



## deebo (Sep 13, 2011)

this is one i held back from my last clutch. Not the brightest from the clutch, doesnt help that the iphone washes the colours out, but i like the stripeyness and pattern on her. Pity she is really really nasty! dont think ive ever actually handled her without getting bitten but her good looks keep her housed and fed.

John - I like that middle pic in your last post - very nice!

forgot the attachment......


----------



## Fantazmic (Sep 13, 2011)

Shes pretty david....such a shame she is nasty....maybe she will calm down as she gets older....how old is she now ?


----------



## deebo (Sep 13, 2011)

Fantazmic - she would be about 9 months old, she is getting to the size where she might start to calm down but i dont think this one will. She will bite me, herself, her tub, anything that moves, anything that doesnt move and just has that "everything is out to get me" attitude.....all part of the fun though! =)


----------



## onimocnhoj (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey David,

This is how that striped one in the middle looks these days. I've posted shots before, but she's a nice snake and the nice ones deserve a second look


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 14, 2011)

onimocnhoj said:


> Hey David,
> 
> This is how that striped one in the middle looks these days. I've posted shots before, but she's a nice snake and the nice ones deserve a second look



Definitely worth the second look mate..


----------



## nervous (Sep 14, 2011)

onimocnhoj said:


> Hey David,
> 
> This is how that striped one in the middle looks these days. I've posted shots before, but she's a nice snake and the nice ones deserve a second look


 

fantastic animal... STUNNER!


----------



## D3pro (Sep 15, 2011)

Inddor pic. I will take an outside picture tomorrow lol. (stupid point and shoot indoor flash)
Jinjajoe gave me this one (and a full striped male).






John you have some stunning jungles!


----------



## onimocnhoj (Sep 15, 2011)

Cheers D3pro, here are a few yearlings from various clutches. The 2nd, 3rd and 4rth are from my attempt at a banded line, see how we go..


----------



## D3pro (Sep 15, 2011)

Eugene passed on to me a very nice female bred by you...


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey to all the SXR owners out there, how far off full grown do you think this girl is?
(she is 1.5kg)


----------



## Colin (Sep 16, 2011)

still some growing to go yet josh for full adult size..


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 16, 2011)

Colin said:


> still some growing to go yet josh for full adult size..


Ok cheers


----------



## D3pro (Sep 17, 2011)

Mobile sun shot


----------



## Vixen (Sep 17, 2011)

9 month old Palmerston


----------



## euphorion (Sep 18, 2011)

onimocnhoj said:


> Cheers D3pro, here are a few yearlings from various clutches. The 2nd, 3rd and 4rth are from my attempt at a banded line, see how we go..



The second and fourth ones are lookers!


----------



## onimocnhoj (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Ms Shoe 

Here is another pale Black & Gold, along with some striped Athertons.


----------



## Colin (Sep 19, 2011)

Black & Yellow SXR line I bred december 2010







another one.. same clutch






and another..


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 19, 2011)

Little female getting some real nice colour. (apt to follow Colin's post with this one)


----------



## Fantazmic (Sep 19, 2011)

They are sooooo lovely all of them


----------



## D3pro (Sep 22, 2011)

Male striped...


----------



## Colin (Sep 23, 2011)

two quick contrast pics between two black and yellow & black and white jungles I bred last season


----------



## Bryce (Sep 23, 2011)

Unreal Colin, stunning as always!


----------



## meatman (Sep 27, 2011)

Here is a palmerston that isn't very photogenic. First time pic.
Nailed me after this
Cheers Justin


----------



## LadyJ (Sep 28, 2011)

My so-called ugly jungle... I love him, although it's not mutual. Here's Oblivion's Black Magic... 

View attachment 219633


----------



## akuji (Sep 28, 2011)

View attachment 219636


Here is my Girl looking promising she had her pre lay shed today day zero and counting she weighs a beautiful 4.3 kilos


----------



## smigga (Sep 28, 2011)

Whoever called your jungle ugly must be blind LadyJ.
(Yay 3000th post!!!)


----------



## D3pro (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Kurto (Sep 29, 2011)

a gold one


----------



## Choco (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice Kurto, How old?

Another gold one (with flash).





Cheers,
Allan


----------



## Fantazmic (Sep 30, 2011)

D3pro that snake OMG I Love it

D3pro that snake OMG I Love it

Hi everyone
Just some updated pics of Sabrina helping me on aps............she has discovered doing what Elvira used to love doing when she was a baby...sitting on my laptop screen

The first pic I grabbed the camera and snapped and unfortunately the flash didnt go off so I have lightened it so you can see her as I think it sets off her markings beautifully and the second one is with a flash. She is about 10 months old. So my challenge is to get her to sit like that again and try and get a better pic

We are still waiting for her colour to come through.

She has got the most wonderful temperament and is bred by Roger Lester..Thanks Roger !!


View attachment 219927
View attachment 219929


Here is an updated pic of Elvira, she is nearly 2yrs old bred by James Ardrie SXR Line

View attachment 219931
View attachment 219932


She is my first jungle..and very yellow like her Mum...heres hoping she keeps her lovely colour


----------



## Mo Deville (Oct 2, 2011)

*SXR line jungle*

This is Hendrix, my 9 month old male SXR line jungle produced by james "snakeitup", he's more yellow in person but still yet to colour up, hopefully as bright as the parents.

Cheers Mo


----------



## djordje77 (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Oscar90 (Oct 2, 2011)

heres my 1yr old dont know if she was from a specific line as i bought it from a random breeder up here in FNQ. does she look like anything or just a plain old jungle? she is fairly "dirty" in this pic as shes due for a shed after her next feed. eats every time offered food and has never struck from what im reading about jungles i got a well tempered one.


----------



## Grogshla (Oct 2, 2011)

lovely snakes!!


----------



## Colin (Oct 3, 2011)

taken about 30 mins ago of a jungle I bred last season (hatched 9-12-2010)


----------



## Fantazmic (Oct 3, 2011)

HI Guys

These are updated pics of Alvin bred by James Ardrie. He is half brother to Elvira same father different mother. I included his baby pic for the noobies to see how a snake the colour of baby poo brown can turn into a lovely butter yellow. I tend to pick my snakes by markings because the yellow can be so variable. The second pic is his real colours the lighter ones turned out washed out. I have a UV light in his enclosure which I turn on every couple of days. I know they say snakes dont need it but hubby and I like them to have some UV just in case....well I wont be using the light to photograph again...I am going to use the flash instead !!


Anyway he has nice markings and James would be pleased to see some of his babies being put on this thread as I saw a few posts back another snake bred by James that had been posted.


Keep the piccies coming they are all lovely

Elizabeth


View attachment 220326
View attachment 220325
View attachment 220324
View attachment 220323


----------



## onimocnhoj (Oct 3, 2011)

A pale Atherton I bred a few years ago.


----------



## Colin (Oct 3, 2011)

another one from the same clutch as post #3009


----------



## abnrmal91 (Oct 3, 2011)

Your a show off Colin lol. God damn you have some great looking snakes.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Oct 3, 2011)

Damn, that is nice Colin, really nice!


----------



## Suenstu (Oct 3, 2011)

My completely beautiful girl, the Lovliest calmest natured snake. These pics are following her most recent shed (a week ago). Bred by a really clue-y bloke who knows his stuff ~_^


----------



## DHoffmann (Oct 3, 2011)

Fantazmic said:


> Anyway he has nice markings and James would be pleased to see some of his babies being put on this thread as I saw a few posts back another snake bred by James that had been posted.
> 
> 
> Keep the piccies coming they are all lovely
> ...


Well if that's not an invitation I don't know what is!

Another of James', from the same clutch as mo-deville's. Couldn't be happier with her.

View attachment 220359
View attachment 220358


----------



## Colin (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Fantazmic (Oct 3, 2011)

Colin the markings on your snakes are so clean really really special !!


----------



## Mo Deville (Oct 4, 2011)

These are the parents of my jungles and DHoffmann's jungle 2 posts up ^ from the same clutch, both parents are SXR, owned by James Airdrie "snakeitup", very high quality top shelf snakes, extremly happy with them, thanks again James hope you don't mind me posting these pics up mate,im not trying to take any credit for your wonderful snakes, just showing the beautiful animals where our babies came from,  the first 2 pics are of the mum and pics 3 and 4 are of the dad. 

Cheers Mo


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 4, 2011)

He was hanging around posing so I got some pics...
















Cheers


----------



## Fantazmic (Oct 4, 2011)

View attachment 220532
Hi Dhoffman...that first pic of Mum I am almost certain that is Elviras Mum..is she over 4 years old ? I am sure that is the same beautiful snake we saw that had really kept her colours she is such a nice snake. I think Elvira is very like her....this pic was taken a couple of months ago she is a lot bigger now !!

Nice Snake RedInk I am really liking these reduced patterns near the nose...they look so nice


----------



## Mo Deville (Oct 5, 2011)

very nice, she looks well fed, how big in length is she?


----------



## Colin (Oct 5, 2011)

taken 20 mins ago.. 
Ajiria swollen on top of her box and Rakasha inside her's..
I used two males over them, Apollo (their father) and Drac (the father of the jungles post 2991, 3009 & 3012)


----------



## abnrmal91 (Oct 5, 2011)

Your going to need a bigger incubator to fit all the eggs in lol. Congrats mate looks good.


----------



## meatman (Oct 5, 2011)

Looking good Colin. Should get some nice hatchies out of them.

Cheers Justin


----------



## Colin (Oct 5, 2011)

meatman said:


> Looking good Colin. Should get some nice hatchies out of them.
> 
> Cheers Justin



thanks mate.. Im hoping to get some good ones from these two females


----------



## SYNeR (Oct 5, 2011)

Sorry for the off-topic question, but what substrate is that Colin?

Awesome pics, by the way.


----------



## Colin (Oct 5, 2011)

SYNeR said:


> Sorry for the off-topic question, but what substrate is that Colin?
> 
> Awesome pics, by the way.



sphagnum moss Syner.. I had to get it down from QLD. This is the same dry besgrow bricks that used to be available at bunnings a few years back in 12 litre bricks. Fernland in QLD is the Australian importer for Besgrow New Zealand Sphagnum Moss in dry compacted bricks or bales. cost me $20 overnight delivery (using TNT couriers) from QLD to Sydney for 240 litres and this stuff is THE BEST and very clean. 

The stuff at Bunnings is dirty and crap and I went to Flower Power, Hargreaves, Swains nurserys etc hunting anything half decent and came up with nothing in Sydney.. you can pay over the internet too after they give you a proforma invoice. 
you want the MIXED grade one and the 240 litre bale is roughly a 2 foot x 1 foot x 1foot bale compacted. and with TNT overnight courier cost $103.60 but the price may have increased since I last bought some.. 

will private message you the details and contact name, number & email


----------



## HoffOff (Oct 5, 2011)

How big do jungles end up?, i only ever see small jungles on this thread..


----------



## Oscar90 (Oct 5, 2011)

snakeman112 said:


> How big do jungles end up?, i only ever see small jungles on this thread..



depending on locality athertons being largest up to about 2 - 2.5m i think but generally most are 1.5 - 2. anyone can correct me if im wrong


----------



## Colin (Oct 6, 2011)

the biggest atherton Ive owned is around 7 foot long..

B&W jungle a few weeks ago.. bloated and getting ready to lay..






and this morning - 11 good eggs for her first clutch isnt bad for a julatten


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 6, 2011)

snakeman112 said:


> How big do jungles end up?, i only ever see small jungles on this thread..



That's a 120cm - 130cm long jungle in post #3020


----------



## Khagan (Oct 7, 2011)

Freshly shed girl i got off Colin recently, love her patterning .


----------



## Digit (Oct 8, 2011)

great thread guys, just thought I'd add my new JP hatchie to the collection of photos, my first snake btw 

View attachment 221017

View attachment 221020

My hatchie, still being called Number Nine untill i've had 'her' sexed 

View attachment 221018

Mum

View attachment 221019

Dad

They are older photo's of the parents but all the breeder gave me.


----------



## rednut90 (Oct 8, 2011)

*thanks*

thanks brenton for beautiful snake, so all you snake food need make sure you sure you search for him very cheap, and has alot of knowledge regarding snakes


----------



## Fantazmic (Oct 8, 2011)

HI Colin

That Julatten looks in excellent condiiton after her lay....you must have really got her in good condition to form her eggs....a real credit to you. Elizabeth


----------



## jamesjr (Oct 9, 2011)

new Jungle pics


----------



## Tristis (Oct 9, 2011)

jamesjr said:


> new Jungle pics


nice jungles mate, what line are they?


----------



## meatman (Oct 9, 2011)

Couple of real nice jungles there james jr

Cheers Justin


----------



## Colin (Oct 9, 2011)

very nice james jr  would pic 1 and 4 be SXR line? and pics 2 & 3 (middle two) be john montgomery line?


----------



## elogov (Oct 9, 2011)

Havn't posted pic's in here before might make a start i guess, This is my male B&G.


----------



## jamesjr (Oct 9, 2011)

Colin said:


> very nice james jr  would pic 1 and 4 be SXR line? and pics 2 & 3 (middle two) be john montgomery line?



Thanks Tristis, meatman and Colin.

Pics 1 & 4 is a Tim Falkner jungle and your spot on col, second two are Montgomery Line, she is due to drop next week.

cheers
Wayne


----------



## ingie (Oct 10, 2011)

Colin said:


> the biggest atherton Ive owned is around 7 foot long..
> 
> B&W jungle a few weeks ago.. bloated and getting ready to lay..
> 
> ...



How long do Julattens keep their black and white colour for?


----------



## Khagan (Oct 10, 2011)

My boy also shed .


----------



## Colin (Oct 10, 2011)

ingie said:


> How long do Julattens keep their black and white colour for?



really depends on the individual snake. Ive got some that must be 6 years old minimum that are still pretty white.. 
see attached pic.. not a great pic but you can see what I mean

but a lot start to go grey and silver with age


----------



## ingie (Oct 10, 2011)

What a shame they don't stay as they are when they are little! Don't know if it's just the camera but they look brown and cream. Is it possible to work towards lengthening the amount of time they hold their colour, like with black and golds? Would be great to have a nice big one that had really sharp colours still


----------



## D3pro (Oct 10, 2011)

Just jag it


----------



## Colin (Oct 10, 2011)

ingie said:


> What a shame they don't stay as they are when they are little! Don't know if it's just the camera but they look brown and cream. Is it possible to work towards lengthening the amount of time they hold their colour, like with black and golds? Would be great to have a nice big one that had really sharp colours still



shes getting ready for a prelay in that pic & I only have a sony cybershot 2 megapixel camera :lol: heres another one of her


----------



## ingie (Oct 10, 2011)

Oo thats better!


----------



## Colin (Oct 10, 2011)

tremain's pics but my animals


----------



## ingie (Oct 10, 2011)

Pretty! (Your inbox is full)


----------



## oakster (Oct 10, 2011)

*my new little girl*

this is my new little female morelia spilota cheynei only just got her and she is tamming very well look at the heart on her head  her name is xena. View attachment 221484
View attachment 221483


----------



## hawkesbury (Oct 10, 2011)

My little fella.
View attachment 221487
View attachment 221488


----------



## meatman (Oct 12, 2011)

An Aphrodite female I got of Colin a few months back

Cheers Justin


----------



## Anto11 (Oct 12, 2011)

View attachment 221667
View attachment 221668


----------



## Mo Deville (Oct 12, 2011)

My 9 month old female jungle Marley.


----------



## rednut90 (Oct 12, 2011)

*my jungle *

here are some pics of my new jungle


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 14, 2011)

Tiger jungle to tiger jungle breeding produced a clutch of 20 eggs .
It was this females first clutch at just under 3 years old and a perfect one at that.
Very excited about this pairing ...
Roger


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow Roger, I think I'd be excited too. Beautiful animals mate, keep us up to date.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Wayne and everyone else who liked the post.
Ill try to get a video of them once they hatch out , for youtube.
Also the female that just laid this clutch has her juvie photo in the Complete Carpet python book  .
Roger


----------



## Colin (Oct 14, 2011)

congrats mate  red hot pair and awesome clutch.. 

Im sweating on this one laying very soon.. 

Ajiria


----------



## mrkos (Oct 15, 2011)

Colin said:


> tremain's pics but my animals


Now that's what I call a black and white jungle nice animals


----------



## gozz (Oct 15, 2011)

some nice jungles getting around, heres a few i have bred cheers


----------



## mrkos (Oct 15, 2011)

Top notch collection gozz


----------



## Brent (Oct 15, 2011)

very nice Trent


----------



## tankslapt (Oct 15, 2011)

mo-deville said:


> These are the parents of my jungles and DHoffmann's jungle 2 posts up ^ from the same clutch, both parents are SXR, owned by James Airdrie "snakeitup", very high quality top shelf snakes, extremly happy with them, thanks again James hope you don't mind me posting these pics up mate,im not trying to take any credit for your wonderful snakes, just showing the beautiful animals where our babies came from,  the first 2 pics are of the mum and pics 3 and 4 are of the dad.
> 
> Cheers Mo


I now own the male in those pics. He is so well tempered I don't have any worry of him even coming close to biting. Couldn't have asked for a better snake. Thanks again James.
View attachment 221986
View attachment 221987
I know they're bad pics but my DSLR is playing up. Guts...


----------



## gozz (Oct 15, 2011)

a few more.....


----------



## Fantazmic (Oct 15, 2011)

I love this thread.....

I wonder how big it has to get before it is so long...with so many pics and posts that it just implodes lol


----------



## Colin (Oct 16, 2011)

thanks for all the messages  I bred Ajiria (pics previous page) December 2008 from Apollo x Athena.


----------



## deebo (Oct 16, 2011)

came home from a pub lunch to find this girl on some eggs.....stupid girl managed to lay the eggs so they stuck together over her head and she was a bit stuck! A nice find for the day.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## woody101 (Oct 16, 2011)

congrats nice looking eggs there David that first pic is miss leading haha i was like thats a tiny snake


----------



## deebo (Oct 16, 2011)

thanks woody - she is a pretty small girl, only about 1kg or so but for her body size the eggs seem pretty big. This was her first clutch with and she will be back on the food asap - she is a very enthusiastic feeder so shouldnt take long for her to bulk up again.


----------



## Brent (Oct 16, 2011)

Good Dave 
I got Jungle eggs on thursday


----------



## rednut90 (Oct 16, 2011)

very nice jungles, would love to master the art of breeder


----------



## Schnecke (Oct 17, 2011)

My little fella is also from Snakeitup and I must say, although he was one of the cheaper of the clutch, I love my little guy and to me, he's mighty spesh. Can't wait until his next shed to share some more pics.


----------



## SYNeR (Oct 18, 2011)

tankslapt said:


> I now own the male in those pics. He is so well tempered I don't have any worry of him even coming close to biting. Couldn't have asked for a better snake. Thanks again James.
> View attachment 221986
> View attachment 221987
> I know they're bad pics but my DSLR is playing up. Guts...



Eeeek.. I hope my Jungle doesn't get that big. Pretty sure she's an SXR x Devil (which is SXR x (atherton x palmerston), I think).. Hopefully she'll be a bit
on the smaller side. She is starting to gain that bright fire-hose look though.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Oct 18, 2011)

A few 2 year olds from a few different clutches.


----------



## Tobias008 (Oct 18, 2011)

View attachment 222301
View attachment 222302
View attachment 222303


10 month old female


----------



## tankslapt (Oct 18, 2011)

SYNeR said:


> Eeeek.. I hope my Jungle doesn't get that big. Pretty sure she's an SXR x Devil (which is SXR x (atherton x palmerston), I think).. Hopefully she'll be a bit
> on the smaller side. She is starting to gain that bright fire-hose look though.


Haha yeah I'm a pretty big guy too so that photo's not decieving. Athertons tend to get the biggest on avg. This guy is around 2m but I keep hearing they can get to 2.5! Palmerstons are normally around the 4-5 ft mark from memory so yours could be absolutely any size haha

View attachment 222307


----------



## onimocnhoj (Oct 18, 2011)

A few more 2 year olds I bred from a few different P. Krauss and K. Aland lines. 

Cheers,
John.


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 18, 2011)

Have not posted in here for quite some time, here is an update of my 10 month old Jungle -


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 19, 2011)

Heres my Golden girl at 21 months.


----------



## Colin (Oct 19, 2011)

absolute killer jungle roger  Im drooling for this one


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 19, 2011)

Cheers Col
Heres her brother from same clutch. I will breed them together next year.
Hes a light creamy colour but his black is strong.


----------



## Colin (Oct 19, 2011)

shame hes not as pretty as her.. shes a stunner  but the genetics should produce some rippers
Ive got the hots big time for that girl in post 3080 haha
have you thought about using my SXR male over her?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 19, 2011)

Yer Col , i have that option to use your SXR male .
Just see how things go...
its a win win situation for sure.
Since i have 2 clutches sired by the SR male
ill get a good idea what hes going to throw in his offspring this season.


----------



## Mo Deville (Oct 19, 2011)

Junglefreak that snake is INSANE i don't know what to say!!!!!
is that 22crt gold????????/:shock:


----------



## crosswire (Oct 19, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful Junglefreak! I'm sure you would have a line-up of people wanting some of her offspring!


----------



## meatman (Oct 19, 2011)

That golden girl looks great Roger.
Which lines of yours did she come from.
Cheers Justin


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi Justin 
She is from tully, obee,palmerston wilson lines mixed together .
Roger


----------



## meatman (Oct 20, 2011)

Interesting mix Roger. Seems to have done the trick.
Love the comparison pics

Cheers Justin


----------



## Mo Deville (Oct 21, 2011)

tankslapt said:


> I now own the male in those pics. He is so well tempered I don't have any worry of him even coming close to biting. Couldn't have asked for a better snake. Thanks again James.
> View attachment 221986
> View attachment 221987
> I know they're bad pics but my DSLR is playing up. Guts...



Hey Tankslapt thats awsome you bought him, post up some more piks if you get a chance hey? 


Cheers Mo


----------



## Australis (Oct 21, 2011)

gozz said:


> a few more.....



Looking the goods Gozz, is the second one a cowley? The Black look really nice..


----------



## gozz (Oct 21, 2011)

These are all from a babinda male over a tully locale.... cheers


----------



## Fantazmic (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi Aussielostegypt

You probably need to put your post in herp help....this thread is for people to boast....I mean modestly post pictures of their jungls for us all to drool over..I mean admire !!

When you post put some more details about your cage set up and temperatures. feeding schedule....

There will be people just itching to help you in that section

Kind Regards

Elizabeth


----------



## leamos (Oct 25, 2011)

This is my little girl, Yarraki, 9mth old (Roger Lester x Mark Sim Lines) bred by Mick's reptiles, photos a little dodgy as I'm no photographer and she's full of beans and won't stay still

View attachment 223126


----------



## Ashley25 (Oct 25, 2011)

my Jungle is a 2 year old with atherton x palmerstone lines about 5 foot long  (sorry bout the quality of pic )

View attachment 223130


----------



## deebo (Oct 26, 2011)

Found my K.Aland girl wrapped up around 9 eggs the other morning - she is just skin and bone now the poor thing. Sorry about the dodgy phone pics.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## TylerPriest (Oct 27, 2011)

View attachment 223403


My Boy Tarzania


----------



## Fantazmic (Oct 29, 2011)

Tyler I love the face absolutely stunning markings....whose breeding is the little thing


----------



## Colin (Oct 29, 2011)

29-10-2011 Julatten Jungle


----------



## woody101 (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice colin she is a good looking snake


----------



## tankslapt (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## TylerPriest (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello mike's (snake_freak) He sells them on here  And i would like to thank you i love my snake to the moon and back LOL


----------



## onimocnhoj (Oct 31, 2011)

A few purebred holdbacks.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 31, 2011)

This female shed the other day so i took a pic of her.
Kraus line .


----------



## meatman (Nov 1, 2011)

She is looking good Roger. I also like them athertons John.

Justin


----------



## onimocnhoj (Nov 1, 2011)

Cheers meatman,

Here's another shot of the last RP Atherton that I previously posted. These guys were just posted in a thread about Atherton carpets, but this one deserves a another glance. It is a very nice snake and I look forward to pairing him up with a few females that I have.

Nice banded one you have there Roger.


----------



## Suenstu (Nov 3, 2011)

He's beautiful John!


----------



## Colin (Nov 3, 2011)

one I bred last season


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 3, 2011)

Ill buy that one Col 

ha ha , ive got no chance lol

AWESOME JUNGLE


----------



## Colin (Nov 3, 2011)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Ill buy that one Col
> 
> ha ha , ive got no chance lol
> 
> AWESOME JUNGLE



thanks  And I want that awesome gold female of yours that you know I love haha 
I have a clutch cooking from the exact same parent of this jungle.. some of its brothers and sisters look better than this one.


----------



## tankslapt (Nov 3, 2011)

Stunning head pattern!! and well, everything else for that matter Colin. You and Roger are both making me very, very jealous every time I look at this thread.


----------



## Colin (Nov 3, 2011)

another one from the same clutch as post 3108


----------



## woody101 (Nov 3, 2011)

NOT FAIR! How come Colin has the best jungles ive seen and i dont


----------



## Mo Deville (Nov 3, 2011)

hey Colin is that SXR line jungles that you bred?


----------



## Colin (Nov 4, 2011)

yeah my jungle lines originate from certain SXR stock and I've tweaked these lines a little bit and line bred them..


----------



## Kitah (Nov 4, 2011)

Holy cow.. I just by chance happened to click this thread, and I'm glad I did! gorgeous jungle Colin!


----------



## tallis (Nov 7, 2011)

Colin, everytime i check this thread you have posted something more stunning then the last. Where do you pull all these freak jungles from


----------



## solar 17 (Nov 8, 2011)

"Jane" contemplating tonights feed or maybe can she tag the keeper.
..........solar 17 (Baden)


----------



## SamNabz (Nov 8, 2011)

Colin said:


> another one from the same clutch as post 3108



Absolutely stunning, Col!! Wow


----------



## onimocnhoj (Nov 8, 2011)

Cheers Kenshin,

I have a soft spot for the old Tablelands carpets. Here is one of last year's striped Athertons we spoke about and a two year old black and gold from one of my favourite females.


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 10, 2011)

JUNGLE!







iT IS NIACE!


----------



## onimocnhoj (Nov 10, 2011)

That's an interesting one Mr. Scleropages. Was it the only one out of the clutch to look like that or have you got a few of them?

Here are two more 2 year olds.


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 10, 2011)

onimocnhoj said:


> That's an interesting one Mr. Scleropages. Was it the only one out of the clutch to look like that or have you got a few of them?
> 
> Here are two more 2 year olds.



Most of the cluch look "different"... but that's the only one like that.... Here are two more.. unrelated.( have posted them before)


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 10, 2011)

He's still holding that blue grey colour nicely schleropages...


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 10, 2011)

This one is from the same cluch as the first one...








newtolovingsnake said:


> He's still holding that blue grey colour nicely schleropages...



Yup , he goes a dull color in the day and bright at night... finally two snake people friends got to see him looking all nice last night.

And a cool Black and white baby.....






One from junglefreaks cat line:


----------



## deebo (Nov 10, 2011)

3 hungry jungles a jungle egg that i candled tonight and a 5 yr old male from The Devil.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Colin (Nov 11, 2011)

black and yellow jungle


----------



## reptileaddiction (Nov 11, 2011)

Stocks are up on B&G's hey Colin? Lol


----------



## Colin (Nov 11, 2011)

reptileaddiction said:


> Stocks are up on B&G's hey Colin? Lol



 haha no.. I just have a stack of old Financial Reviews I use for substrate..


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 11, 2011)

Paul , you are producing stunning jungles mate, good job.

Dave, thats a very good shot showing vains, your jungles look good too as always.

What sex is that ripper Col.


----------



## Colin (Nov 11, 2011)

Jungle_Freak said:


> What sex is that ripper Col.



Its a male roger.. when it was smaller it had a much different lemony yellow than the clutchmates (bit hard to tell from the pics though) that were brighter yellow and still has this different coloured yellow to the others I still have so kept it to see how it colours up.. thats the story I use anyway to cover up my bad jungle addiction of keeping way too many


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh you dont need another male .
Send him to me . ha ha.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Nov 11, 2011)

Colin said:


> black and yellow jungle



Man you have to stop posting these pictures, I'm running out of drool


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 11, 2011)

Drink more fliuds Wayne , that should help. ha ha


----------



## Colin (Nov 11, 2011)

these two shed this morning so will get some new pics over the weekend


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 11, 2011)

Damn ! Want.


----------



## Khagan (Nov 11, 2011)

The head patterning on the 2nd one looks kinda unique. I can't believe how many amazing looking jungles you have Colin, you have like an endless supply of envy inducing animals there lol.


----------



## vjungle (Nov 11, 2011)

There are some cracking jungles on show, and I thought I may post some of my black and yellow jungles. 

View attachment 225754
View attachment 225755
View attachment 225756


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 11, 2011)

Vjungle , that middle jungle is a cracker .


----------



## vjungle (Nov 11, 2011)

Yep thats a cracker Jungle_Freak, thanks mate


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 11, 2011)

Who bred them mate.


----------



## vjungle (Nov 11, 2011)

Jungle_freak you do have some of the best jungles mate, the mid picture is from your blood line the others are from a guy you know in Brissy. I hope to breed them with some of my line. Next season should be interesting.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok i thought that middle jungle looked familiar .


----------



## Ninja (Nov 12, 2011)

Thought I may as well get my jungle up here
View attachment 225864


----------



## longqi (Nov 12, 2011)

I am in the middle of a discussion with some pommies about jungle jags
They are mixing jungles with jags and seem really happy with their really poor results because the jungles lose all that glorious gold and they end up with basically a nice Iryan Jaya

Would like permission from someone on here with a really stunning jungle to post a photo of 
a natural Aussie jungle on that discussion


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 12, 2011)

Which forum is this discussion happening ? pm me


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 12, 2011)

Colin said:


> black and yellow jungle



Wow thats a nice Jungle! , show off!



Jungle_Freak said:


> Paul , you are producing stunning jungles mate, good job.



Thanks Tiger... should have some cool ones hatch out this year as well


----------



## longqi (Nov 12, 2011)

Its on R.f.u.k
Just need one photo of a stunner to show them you dont need Jag genes to make awesome Jungles
Mine were ok but nothing like what is available now
Peter

Amazing
Tried to write r*** and it was blocked


----------



## deebo (Nov 12, 2011)

This little girl shed the other day - she is my only holdback from my last clutch from a k.aland x devil pairing.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Yodel (Nov 12, 2011)

Haha Jungle_freak
"Who bred that it's a cracker"
"You did."

Looks like an amazing snake.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 12, 2011)

Ha Ha yer got me good lol 
I was after some new blood to add to my collection .
The search continues lol


----------



## John_lisa (Nov 13, 2011)

dam there some good looking snakes would love to have more iv got one atm aint got any good photos to throw on hear have 
to take one he sheded the other day too 

hey what would u all recomend for breeding like age and size i was thinking of breeding him but not sure when he would be 
ready any tips would be great thanks 

these are of my jungle not sure what sex it is my gf thinks it s male i thinks female i got it with a partner witch was a male so it should be a female lol just shed thursday night got to watch it  and it had food yesterday so might notice its a lil fat lol


----------



## xterra (Nov 13, 2011)

It has been a while since I got some pics of this Jullaten pair. Would like to get these two up to breeding size but these two seem to do things on their own terms, and wont be pushed.

Cheers Paul
View attachment 226061


----------



## Oscar90 (Nov 14, 2011)

heres 2 pics of my lil girl =)
















xterra_2010 said:


> It has been a while since I got some pics of this Jullaten pair. Would like to get these two up to breeding size but these two seem to do things on their own terms, and wont be pushed.
> 
> Cheers Paul
> View attachment 226061



Sign me up for one of the babies =D


----------



## Colin (Nov 15, 2011)

first B&W Julatten jungle out of the egg 15-11-2011 for me this season


----------



## xterra (Nov 15, 2011)

Love the white tail on that one Colin, nice and healthy looking hatchy.

Thanks for the comments Oscar but might be a bit of a wait as they are still pretty small.


----------



## Colin (Nov 15, 2011)

xterra_2010 said:


> Love the white tail on that one Colin, nice and healthy looking hatchy.



Its a really crappy pic  and the colours blown out but it was done in a hurry.. but it is very healthy and robust.
This clutch is from a Julatten female I havent used previously so Im interested to see the results myself


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Nov 15, 2011)

View attachment 226282


----------



## Oscar90 (Nov 15, 2011)

Colin said:


> first B&W Julatten jungle out of the egg 15-11-2011 for me this season



I would love one when your ready to sell, could you message me some info please =)


----------



## Colin (Nov 16, 2011)

a couple more have hatched.. hope these pics look a bit better than that last one


----------



## Suenstu (Nov 16, 2011)

My pretty girl post shed.


----------



## gavman (Nov 16, 2011)

I only have two things to say about those Julatens 
1. Congratulations those are some seriously impressive B&W's. 
2. Damn you Colin, thats another one added to the list -


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 17, 2011)

This one of mine shed tiss morn


----------



## Moreliavridis (Nov 19, 2011)

One of my palmerstons after a shed


----------



## woody101 (Nov 19, 2011)

NOT FAIR JASON! thats stunning why cant i have it


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Nov 20, 2011)

We rescued this little boy a few months ago as it refused any attempt to feed it and the breeder was going to euthanase him as he felt it was unfair to force feed tiny pieces of mice tails etc ets down its throat, and he was one third the size of his siblings. 
We have purchased a few species from this breeder and he offered him to us to try and get him going. I wasn't keen at first as I would have been devistated had he passed away on us, but my wife was insistant on having a try. She even named him "PHOENIX" before we even collected him.

To our pleasure and amazement, he took a pinkie within 30 minutes of getting him home. Phoenix is now powering along and is feeding every 4-5 days.

I rang the breeder to tell him the good news, and offered to pay for the snake, but he refused payment and thanked us for having a go.

Regards Lofty






This is our little girl Serina. Pic does not do her colour justice, as she is so yellow it burns your eyes.

Regards Lofty


----------



## gozz (Nov 21, 2011)

here are some i hatched out last season


----------



## deebo (Nov 21, 2011)

I like that first one gozz....they look like they have nice solid black on them.

loftybob - good results all mate - well done.


----------



## SnapKitten (Nov 22, 2011)

Trip. My 09'Jungle. Baby pics, some older pics, not very recent ones tho. Will have to take some new ones.

View attachment 227249
View attachment 227250
View attachment 227251
View attachment 227246
View attachment 227248
View attachment 227252


----------



## S&M Morelia (Nov 23, 2011)

Some nice examples being shown here.

Here is a couple shoddy pics of one of my jungles.
Hopefully she'll go next season.


----------



## Colin (Nov 28, 2011)

28-11-2011 Black & Yellow Jungles


----------



## Red-Ink (Nov 28, 2011)

Colin said:


> 28-11-2011 Black & Yellow Jungles




Some very nice looking hatchies in that bunch mate...


----------



## S&M Morelia (Nov 28, 2011)

Looks like some pretty sweet hatchos there Col!
If they are anything like the last season's hold backs, then they'll be stunners.


----------



## Colin (Nov 28, 2011)

thanks francis and shaun.. the black & yellow jungle hatchies pictured in post 3167 (two posts above) are from the same parents that these ones came from last season so I'm hoping for a similar result once these ones colour up.


----------



## Schnecke (Dec 1, 2011)

Moose at just prior to 11 months. He is now 90cm long and he is colouring up more brightly with every shed 

For a Jungle, he really is a joy. I was expecting to be bitten and snapped at daily, but apart from a quick nip on night one when I took him out of the Click Clack he came in, he hasn't bitten me since and apart from being a little touchy in his enclosure, he is an absolute joy to handle and although he isn't very photogenic I still had a bit of fun getting him out.

Like I've said he's not as "designer" as some of the other stunners in this thread, but he's pretty special in my own eyes 

View attachment 228509
View attachment 228510
View attachment 228511


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 5, 2011)

My SXR male checking out his new enclosure


----------



## Mo Deville (Dec 6, 2011)

geckoman that is one very impressive jungle man, id be sooooo happy with that snake, nice boofy head on it aswell, how old is he/she and how big and how often do you feed the animal?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks Mo.
He will be 2 this Xmas, he is about 1.4m and I feed him a medium-large rat every week or two.


----------



## Kurto (Dec 6, 2011)

Thats a great looking jungle Geckoman! They always look great in a black enclosure!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah I agree, Im so glad I paid extra for a black one.
He is loving it, although he must be spinning out not being in a tub 24/7.


----------



## Mo Deville (Dec 6, 2011)

I was going to get a nice woodgrain timber enclosure for my jungles but after seeing yours geckoman im getting black!!!!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 6, 2011)

This is a full shot of the enclosure, unfortunately snakey was in his hide.
Its still really basic but Im going to jazz it when I get a chance, probably add another light half way down as well.


----------



## Mo Deville (Dec 8, 2011)

another light will go well geckoman, you should enter that jungle in pik comps, he's definatly in my high top ten best jungles that iv seen!!!


----------



## deebo (Dec 9, 2011)

Day 54 and the first head was poking out this morning. I pipped the rest and they all seem alive. Hopefully some will be fully out later tonight.


----------



## xterra (Dec 9, 2011)

Best of luck with them Dave.............I am at day 55 with mine. Hope I see the same when I get home from work.


----------



## lgotje (Dec 9, 2011)

View attachment 229476


this lil guys 9 months old


----------



## deebo (Dec 9, 2011)

First to fully emerge, all 23g of it!


----------



## DanNG (Dec 9, 2011)

Congrats Dave good size too


----------



## Colin (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## kawasakirider (Dec 11, 2011)

Colin said:


>



That is absolutely stunning.


----------



## leamos (Dec 12, 2011)

Few more of my jungle chillin on her perch waiting for a feed. Slowly developing her gold colouration with every shed, sorry she's not the same standard as Colin's animals

View attachment 229703
View attachment 229704


----------



## Colin (Dec 12, 2011)

leamos said:


> Few more of my jungle chillin on her perch waiting for a feed. Slowly developing her gold colouration with every shed, sorry she's not the same standard as Colin's animals
> 
> View attachment 229703
> View attachment 229704



very nice jungle mate  and its not a contest.. I really love my jungles and just like to share a few crappy pics of some of the jungles I bred and am breeding with other jungle enthusiasts  jungles are very addictive and Im just a fanatic :lol:


----------



## thals (Dec 12, 2011)

A few crappy pics he says, mate I don't reckon it's even possible to get a crappy pic of your lot  Top looking jungles everyone! Shall have to chuck some pics of mine up on here soon! Gets me computer back tomorrow er today


----------



## aussie-albino (Dec 12, 2011)

Colin said:


>



Eye melter Col they are addictive mate I agree


----------



## S&M Morelia (Dec 13, 2011)

nice animals as always Col!

Here's a quick vid I got of one of our jungles.
Jungle Carpet Python - YouTube
[video=youtube_share;wcFDesfm_Ms]http://youtu.be/wcFDesfm_Ms?hd=1[/video]


----------



## Jarden (Dec 13, 2011)

Couple pics of my Male Tully bred by Joel Faustino


----------



## Colin (Dec 14, 2011)

no wanted adverts or selling in this forum please. the posts removed have been moved to the wanted to buy section http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/wanted-buy-44/jungles-176100/


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice tully there Jarden, Joel does produce some nice animals


----------



## Jarden (Dec 14, 2011)

He does


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 14, 2011)

wow awesome Jungle Jarden!!

*Gives up breeding Jungles*


----------



## Chadeash (Dec 14, 2011)

i want to get a jungle. are they hard to keep?


----------



## xterra (Dec 15, 2011)

First little hatchy to leave the egg. Solid little sucker, so hopefully thats a sign it will be strong and full of attitiude.



Paul


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 15, 2011)

Chadeash said:


> i want to get a jungle. are they hard to keep?



They are no harder to keep than any other carpet imo.
Many people say they are aggressive but I have found with 4 out of the 5 I have owned they are anything but, I think I got lucky though lol


----------



## Jarden (Dec 16, 2011)

Once again My Tully the pram guard


----------



## deebo (Dec 17, 2011)

Day 54 for this lot as well. These are from a devil male and k. Aland female. 

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Jarden (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice  david any pics of parents


----------



## the_tzr (Dec 17, 2011)

Thought ill post up a pic of Jet  he is a Ravenshoe Jungle Python.

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/80/sam1569.jpg/]


[/URL]

cheers chris


----------



## xterra (Dec 18, 2011)

Thought I would try to get some pics of my hatchling palmertson clutch. Looking forward to seeing these guys colour up a bit.

Paul.


----------



## deebo (Dec 18, 2011)

2,5,9 & 10 are cool - no.2 has a bit of funky pattern on its tail.

Which ones do you think you will hld onto??

Let me know when you want to grab those pinkies too.

Cheers,
dave


----------



## xterra (Dec 18, 2011)

Dave,
I have been looking at them for two days and changed my mind about one hundred times so far. I think 9 & 10 are my favourites but give me a few weeks and that may change. 

Will give you a call about pinkies..............let the fun begin hey.

Cheers.


----------



## tankslapt (Dec 18, 2011)

I can't wait for this guys clutch to hatch. Not due 'till late Jan though...


----------



## Fantazmic (Dec 19, 2011)

Schnecke said:


> Moose at just prior to 11 months. He is now 90cm long and he is colouring up more brightly with every shed
> 
> For a Jungle, he really is a joy. I was expecting to be bitten and snapped at daily, but apart from a quick nip on night one when I took him out of the Click Clack he came in, he hasn't bitten me since and apart from being a little touchy in his enclosure, he is an absolute joy to handle and although he isn't very photogenic I still had a bit of fun getting him out.
> 
> Like I've said he's not as "designer" as some of the other stunners in this thread, but he's pretty special in my own eyes



I think temperament is everything !! I know we are trying to improve patterning and colour.....but more than half the joy of owning a snake is the handling and interactions you have with them.......its all very well having a beautiful snake if all you can do is 'look dont touch'.....I know some people like that...but for me....i think temperament is very important....and Schnecke I think you need to wait.....just because markings arent 'exotic' doesnt mean you wont have a stunner.....Elvira my first snake who just has traditional atherton markings is probably one of my most impressive snakes at the moment !!



leamos said:


> Few more of my jungle chillin on her perch waiting for a feed. Slowly developing her gold colouration with every shed, sorry she's not the same standard as Colin's animals



Yes but she is lovely and her black looks really nice...

Hi everyone

Update pictures of my babies from Roger Lester. Tully Locality Stripes. They are just over 12 months old. They are smaller than my ahertons at the same age but as you can see they are healthy little things. They are due to be fed today. I was going to wait till I fed them before photographing but I opened their lids on their click clacks and was able to get these shots.

Enjoy.......Sabrina is the first photograph and Jasper the second....Sabrina has just shed and seems to be really gaining in pigment.

Elizabeth

View attachment 230530

View attachment 230529


----------



## the_tzr (Dec 19, 2011)

I really love the black stripe on jasper  looks good as!!


----------



## Shotta (Dec 19, 2011)

Awesome Jungles! can't wait till i get one


----------



## Fantazmic (Dec 19, 2011)

Sanosuke...they are very addictive...I have four lol....and all four of mine are sooks the Tullies being the sookiest....and Sabrina is just such a sweetheart

and four snakes....less work than one dog !!

View attachment 230603

ok heres what happened tonight....

i fed my darling incompetent snake Alvin and I am so sick of him dropping his food and/or falling off his shelf so I decided to give him a bit of a helping hand


----------



## kenny1 (Dec 19, 2011)

I have always had a soft spot for jungles, Im hoping to breed this pair next season.

The female has similar markings to a jag and should colour up well, and the male (2nd pic) has got very bright yellow and is still brightening up as he gets older

View attachment 230610
View attachment 230611
View attachment 230612


----------



## onimocnhoj (Dec 20, 2011)

Looks like no-one liked my Red 'Jungle' Fowl .. Here are a few two year old 'Jungle Carpet Pythons'.


----------



## Seraph (Dec 20, 2011)

Colin - Your snakes are beautiful i love how yellow they are and how bright it is. they truely are beautiful snakes nice job.


----------



## zack13 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jarden said:


> Once again My Tully the pram guard


Jarden is that a pure Jungle? If so that could be the best one I have ever seen. If you don't mind saying where did you get him from?


----------



## jamesjr (Dec 21, 2011)

A few Montgomery line Jungles that hatched today.

And a 5yr old male Jungle from mixed lines.

Cheers


----------



## Jarden (Dec 21, 2011)

zack13 said:


> Jarden is that a pure Jungle? If so that could be the best one I have ever seen. If you don't mind saying where did you get him from?


 Yes Zack he is Pure Tully Jungle from Joel Faustino  glad you like him


----------



## zack13 (Dec 21, 2011)

Jarden said:


> Yes Zack he is Pure Tully Jungle from Joel Faustino  glad you like him



Like him. That could be the best looking snake I have ever seen. Have any other photos of him?


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 21, 2011)

jamesjr said:


> A few Montgomery line Jungles that hatched today.
> 
> And a 5yr old male Jungle from mixed lines.
> 
> Cheers



That first hatchy is a ripper... that 5yo male aint half bad either. Congrats mate


----------



## Dmnted (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautiful snakes James!
How long do jungle clutches take to hatch on average when incubating between the standard 30 - 32 degrees.
I see some are piping at day 54 and some towards day 60 on this thread.
Keeping and breeding aussie pythons (the bible) says 66 days.


----------



## Fantazmic (Dec 21, 2011)

onimocnhoj said:


> Looks like no-one liked my Red 'Jungle' Fowl .. Here are a few two year old 'Jungle Carpet Pythons'.



I thought you had posted the wrong pics lol



jamesjr said:


> A few Montgomery line Jungles that hatched today.
> 
> And a 5yr old male Jungle from mixed lines.
> 
> Cheers



Now they are lovely with the right balance of stripe

I do hope you will post pictures as they grow so we can see how they turn out !!


----------



## Jarden (Dec 21, 2011)

SNakes :: IMG_0411.jpg picture by jARDENw - Photobucket , SNakes :: jungle3.jpg picture by jARDENw - Photobucket , SNakes :: jungle3.jpg picture by jARDENw - Photobucket


For zack


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 21, 2011)

Jarden said:


> SNakes :: IMG_0411.jpg picture by jARDENw - Photobucket , SNakes :: jungle3.jpg picture by jARDENw - Photobucket , SNakes :: jungle3.jpg picture by jARDENw - Photobucket
> 
> 
> For zack



Jard3en, that snake is so ugly! you should give it me 

He's beautiful. I think i read in another thread that he's a tully jungle? Do they all have this fantasstic colours?


----------



## Jarden (Dec 21, 2011)

Jungles all vary some look differant from others


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 21, 2011)

well he is just amazing.


----------



## Jarden (Dec 21, 2011)

Cheers


----------



## jamesjr (Dec 21, 2011)

Dmnted said:


> Beautiful snakes James!
> How long do jungle clutches take to hatch on average when incubating between the standard 30 - 32 degrees.
> I see some are piping at day 54 and some towards day 60 on this thread.
> Keeping and breeding aussie pythons (the bible) says 66 days.




Thanks Red-Ink, Dmnted and Fantazmic,

They started to pip at 54 days at 31c

I will be sure to post some pics once they shed.


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 21, 2011)

Updated pic of one of this years hold backs.


----------



## Jarden (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice JP2 swapsies  ? haha coming along nicely


----------



## zack13 (Dec 22, 2011)

Jarden said:


> SNakes :: IMG_0411.jpg picture by jARDENw - Photobucket , SNakes :: jungle3.jpg picture by jARDENw - Photobucket , SNakes :: jungle3.jpg picture by jARDENw - Photobucket
> 
> 
> For zack



I'm in love. How old is he? Definitely best jungle I have ever seen without a doubt.


----------



## Jarden (Dec 22, 2011)

Cheers mate hes around 2 years old now cant remember exact but yeah in the 2 year mark


----------



## Colin (Dec 22, 2011)

looking forward to seeing this clutch hatch soon


----------



## meatman (Dec 22, 2011)

Hope all goes well Colin.
Bet you get some more crackers for the collection out of her.
Did your other first time girl lay as well?

Cheers Justin


----------



## Colin (Dec 22, 2011)

meatman said:


> Hope all goes well Colin.
> Bet you get some more crackers for the collection out of her.
> Did your other first time girl lay as well?
> 
> Cheers Justin



thanks justin.. unfortunately the other females couple of eggs that were laid were no good.. next year for her


----------



## deebo (Dec 22, 2011)

these are the parents of one of my clutches - the devil male is on the climb and the k.aland female is the one on the bed. They are from opposite ends of the personality spectrum so hopefully the bubs take after the mum!

Cheers,
dave


----------



## onimocnhoj (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey Fantazmic,

Haha, the thread is called the 'Jungle Thread' so I thought 'Red Jungle Fowl' belonged here! No-one likes a joke anymore lol.

They are great hatchlings jamesjr, keepers for sure.

K. Aland has a few nice docile black and gold lines that do produce 'less typical' jungle behaviour, so fingers crossed you have the happy versions David.

Here are some Tablelands carpets. One from my striped line and another from what I suspect as axanthic. Not here to debate whether they are 'jungles' or not, just sharing..


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 23, 2011)

onimocnhoj said:


> Hey Fantazmic,
> 
> Haha, the thread is called the 'Jungle Thread' so I thought 'Red Jungle Fowl' belonged here! No-one likes a joke anymore lol.
> 
> ...



I really like the dual shade head pattern on the suspected axanthic mate, very nice. Makes it look like it has horns.


----------



## Khagan (Dec 23, 2011)

She wont win any prizes for colour haha, but i love her pattern .


----------



## mattG (Dec 23, 2011)

here's Bindi the jungle girl..


----------



## Jarden (Dec 23, 2011)

Absolute cracker Colin one day ill get somthing from you


----------



## hugsta (Dec 23, 2011)

There sure are some cracker jungles in this thread, it would be great to some of the better examples at the Wild Expo on display, they would be winners for sure with the high intensity yellow in some of them.


----------



## Fantazmic (Dec 23, 2011)

I love this thread !! When I first came on the forum it was one of the threads I read from beginning to end and I could do it all over again !!!!!!!


----------



## Jarden (Dec 23, 2011)

fantazmic put a big pic up of that jungle in ur display pic looks nice


----------



## Fantazmic (Dec 23, 2011)

Ok seeing as you asked specially

This is Alvin.

He is really lovely, an absolute pain to feed because he wont eat the rat unless he strikes it in exactly the right place....but I absolutely adore him and he is my snake of choice for friends to have a hold of because the plus side of being a fussy feeder is he doesnt bite or strike unless he is in exactly the right mood and everything smells right etc, and I am getting really good at knowing when he is hungry because I have had to watch his moods so closely to get him to feed. I cant capture in the pics how lovely his head is becoming it is really blocky and he is getting this nice shape over the eyes. He is James Ardrie's breeding from SXR Lines. He was one of James holdbacks he decided to let go (lucky for me). He was the most terrible shade of babypoo brown when I got him and then transformed into this lovely butter yellow. The first shot is from a few weeks ago just after a shed the other pics are only a few days ago and today he really looks like he is going into shed and so isnt as bright as the first photo. He is now two years old. One day if I do ever decide to have a clutch he will definintely be part of my breeding program. 


Hope you like him

Kind Regards

Elizabeth



View attachment 230964
View attachment 230965
View attachment 230966
View attachment 230967
View attachment 230968
View attachment 230969


----------



## Jarden (Dec 23, 2011)

*tonight*

Hes really nice  Thanks for uploading some pics 

Had J out tonight for a snoop around the table got a couple snaps of him. Sorry bout the lighting its night time haha enjoy


----------



## Fantazmic (Dec 23, 2011)

He is lovely, really rich yellow, whose breeding is he...


----------



## Jarden (Dec 23, 2011)

Joel Faustino tully line


----------



## fessy4 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey just a quick question, when do jungles really start to show there yellow/gold colouration? is it usually from the hatch or does it take a few months for there colours to truly show?


----------



## gozz (Dec 24, 2011)

Depends on there line.... some color up quick and then dull and some take 
2 years and hold there color for a long time.....


----------



## Fantazmic (Dec 24, 2011)

They are all different. I agree with Gozz. So far all of mine have been slow I am having to be so patient. But given my two oldest are only two I dont know what will happen next. Hubby and I were just saying our brightest snake Elvira who is two even six months ago didnt have the colour she has now. I am hoping and hoping she will be like her mother who we saw at the breeders and she was the most lovely bright yellow even at 5 years old. If that is the case and she holds her colour I will be so excited as it means I have got those lovely genes to try to go on with as well.

and the yellow can vary enormously. Some are bright electric yellow and some are more butter yellow and some go a honey colour and although I havent had a clutch the breeders I have bought from have told me there is a huge amount of variation in every clutch and it is not always easy to predict what will happen.

You are better to choose for the black markings because these dont seem to change and then see what happens with the yellow because it is very unpredictable. Thats what I do anyway.

Elizabeth


----------



## Jarden (Dec 24, 2011)

It's weird, When my snake sheds hes a ivory color about a month after shed he starts to get really yellow its strange changes back n fowards with his shed cycle


----------



## fessy4 (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah thanks that helps alot, purchasing my first jungle soon and just wanted to see what there colours do. I like it, it makes them unpredictable and exciting  thanks.


----------



## Jarden (Dec 24, 2011)

People get dissapointed somtimes with jungles as they are going past 12 months old and still very dull..... Some even make the mistake of moving them on to find out 12 months later that they're old animal is a absolute ripper as some jungles mature they turn out lovely  patience is the key


----------



## Fantazmic (Dec 25, 2011)

I agree, although I would add that if you line breed and really know your line then you can sometimes be a little bit more sure of which ones will turn out and which ones wont....sometimes....at least thats what I found with puppies


----------



## oakster (Dec 25, 2011)

i love jungle i have 2 a a male and female the male is a much better colour then the girl but she has a heart on her head so she makes up for the colour lol the first two pics is my boy and the other 2 r of my female
View attachment 231148
View attachment 231149
View attachment 231150
View attachment 231151


----------



## Rattler (Dec 25, 2011)

nice 1


----------



## Salazar (Dec 25, 2011)

This is my jungle python, he is a yearling and his name is Salazar.


----------



## Jarden (Dec 25, 2011)

Salazar is looking good mate


----------



## B-Factor (Dec 25, 2011)

jamesjr said:


> A few Montgomery line Jungles that hatched today.
> 
> And a 5yr old male Jungle from mixed lines.
> 
> Cheers



Wow, those babies will be smoking.


----------



## Fantazmic (Dec 26, 2011)

Where is the person who started this thread..........
They've got a lot to answer for lol


----------



## Garenio (Dec 27, 2011)

My jungle seems to have developed a fondness for tunnelling lately. Maybe he's planning The Great Escape??

View attachment 231331


He only did a small tunnel in that photo, but has been doing much bigger ones too!


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Dec 27, 2011)

Jarden said:


> Hes really nice  Thanks for uploading some pics
> 
> Had J out tonight for a snoop around the table got a couple snaps of him. Sorry bout the lighting its night time haha enjoy




Very nice mate one of my personal favorites for sure..


----------



## tarzans_girl (Dec 27, 2011)

*Jungle temperement*

Hi, I am researching which snake to get as a first snake for my son. We really like the look of the jungle's, but after reading quite a few posts there seems to be a prevailing trend of them having a nasty temperament. Is this true in general or does someone know of a good tempered line? Thanks!


----------



## 424cuber (Dec 27, 2011)

tarzans_girl said:


> Hi, I am researching which snake to get as a first snake for my son. We really like the look of the jungle's, but after reading quite a few posts there seems to be a prevailing trend of them having a nasty temperament. Is this true in general or does someone know of a good tempered line? Thanks!



Hi Jane ,

Well depending on where you are there is a member on here (search these forums for Colin) who breeds some really good looking, well-mannered jungles.
Our young bloke (he is 10) handles our B&W Jungles quite frequently .... they can get shirty but he has been taught to hook them out for handling . They have never looked like biting ! 
They are great feeders to boot .

Hope i have helped you out somewhat ....
Ben


----------



## tarzans_girl (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you Ben. A good tip about hooking out of enclosure too!


----------



## Khagan (Dec 27, 2011)

I too would recommend Colin if you're close, but even if you aren't his animals are well worth the hassle of freight. 

I've found with my jungles even though they would be classified as placid, you really have to judge them on a day to day basis. Some days they are fine, and others they just really aren't in the mood for your crap lol. Once you get familiar with their body language though you'll know when they aren't in the mood, they go into a very defensive stance and that's your queue to just leave them be.


----------



## meatman (Dec 27, 2011)

Nasty 2yr old Krauss male out for a walk.
Fell off the hook trying to bite me. :lol:
View attachment 231367


----------



## Jarden (Dec 27, 2011)

hungry and chillin


----------



## Fantazmic (Dec 27, 2011)

tarzans_girl said:


> Hi, I am researching which snake to get as a first snake for my son. We really like the look of the jungle's, but after reading quite a few posts there seems to be a prevailing trend of them having a nasty temperament. Is this true in general or does someone know of a good tempered line? Thanks!



We bought two tiger striped tullys from Roger Lester and they are darlings, my girl in particular has a beautiful temperament.


----------



## Colin (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks for the comments and recomendations 424cuber & Khagan. 

khagan is right.. you have to judhe them on a day to day basis and all snakes are individuals and all will bite under the right circumstances. Ive found some of my SXR lines usually very calm but theres others that will bite too.. the same for the B&W Julattens.. most Ive bred are very calm but theres been some very feisty ones too.. 

your best bet in getting some calm good looking animals is to ask a breeder you trust and want to buy from to just keep his eyes out for some nice cam hatchies. this is easy to do when your handling and feeding them weekly as they grow ready for sale. 

krauss palmerston jungle lines are usually feisty and flighty in the norm (but theres always exceptions) so I wouldnt recommend them if your looking for something calmer.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Dec 28, 2011)

Colin said:


> thanks for the comments and recomendations 424cuber & Khagan.
> 
> khagan is right.. you have to judhe them on a day to day basis and all snakes are individuals and all will bite under the right circumstances. Ive found some of my SXR lines usually very calm but theres others that will bite too.. the same for the B&W Julattens.. most Ive bred are very calm but theres been some very feisty ones too..
> 
> ...



Hey Collin just wondering if you can send me a pm I'm inquiring about jungle hatchlings, what will be available and when you think they will be ready.. Cheers


----------



## tarzans_girl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you all for your feedback. Much appreciated.

I think we might start with something a little easier to handle (maybe a woma) and probably progress to the jungles. My son still really wants a jungle even after telling him they can be ready biters.

Colin - out of interest could you please tell me how much your jungles are?
Thank you all.


----------



## Boof47 (Dec 28, 2011)

View attachment 231457


----------



## Colin (Dec 28, 2011)

tarzans_girl said:


> Thank you all for your feedback. Much appreciated.
> 
> I think we might start with something a little easier to handle (maybe a woma) and probably progress to the jungles. My son still really wants a jungle even after telling him they can be ready biters.
> 
> ...



will pm you.. no selling in non swap and shop forums so I prefer to use a pm



Aussie-Pride said:


> Hey Collin just wondering if you can send me a pm I'm inquiring about jungle hatchlings, what will be available and when you think they will be ready.. Cheers



yes will pm you ok.. theres clutch from the same parents as this one and the other similar ones I bred last season and some B&W's


----------



## Jarden (Dec 28, 2011)

Can you pm me too please colin .


----------



## rockett85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow Colin amazing jungle!


----------



## tarzans_girl (Dec 28, 2011)

Colin - tried to PM you but it said you don't accept PMs. I Would like to reply!


----------



## Colin (Dec 28, 2011)

pmed you tarzan girl and jarden

some more from the same clutch last year as the one a few posts back.. so Im hoping this years will be ok as well..


----------



## Jarden (Dec 28, 2011)

absolute crackers colin look foward to this seasons clutch .


----------



## meatman (Dec 29, 2011)

Looking good Colin. Did that whole clutch turn out like that.
The pair I got off you are similar too those as well.

Cheers Justin


----------



## Colin (Dec 29, 2011)

meatman said:


> Looking good Colin. Did that whole clutch turn out like that.
> The pair I got off you are similar too those as well.
> 
> Cheers Justin




thanks guys.. yeah pretty much justin.. they were all pretty good a couple maybe not as bright but still good. 
the above three I kept for myself but sold the top one to someone recently..


----------



## Rattler (Dec 29, 2011)

meatman said:


> Nasty 2yr old Krauss male out for a walk.
> Fell off the hook trying to bite me. :lol:
> View attachment 231367


 
lol


----------



## viridis (Dec 29, 2011)

Is anyone breeding any super bright high yellow jungles this season? There are plenty of nice animals in this thread however they all seem to throw back to the dull gold, stone line looking animals as adults.

I want to see some pics of fluro high yellow jungles with dead solid black like Rob's original Cowley Beach female.

I reckon it is a shame that people got too carried away with patterning of animals and that the true 'stand out' wild type jungle has been lost in the game of line breeding for patterns.

It has been a while since I have seen a clutch of dead set fluro yellow (not gold or mustard) jungles still hold colour at over 3 years old. I reckon it is a shame that there are very few keepers with dead set true fluro yellow Palmerstons. I am sick of seeing Tiger this and Tri - striped that ect. Where have all of the true Palmerston lines gone? I did see some nice Montgomery hatchos on the internet the other day. I can't remember where or who had them but they were what I am talking about


----------



## Fantazmic (Dec 29, 2011)

HI Colin

Please dont forget to put me on the list for piccies of your babies !!

Elizabeth


----------



## onimocnhoj (Dec 29, 2011)

I hear you viridis,

Here is one of my K. Aland Palmerston yellow lines. I use this male over a couple of equally as impressive females most years. He is three years old in the first shot and is now five and was photographed for the second shot just a month or two ago. 

I guess nobody is interested in a jungle now unless it has two heads and six stripes..


----------



## rockett85 (Dec 29, 2011)

wow Colin can you PM what you have available? any yearlings?


----------



## viridis (Dec 29, 2011)

onimocnhoj said:


> I hear you viridis,
> 
> Here is one of my K. Aland Palmerston yellow lines. I use this male over a couple of equally as impressive females most years. He is three years old in the first shot and is now five and was photographed for the second shot just a month or two ago.
> 
> I guess nobody is interested in a jungle now unless it has two heads and six stripes..



Yep,

I reckon all of the good Jungles ended up in Jag breeding projects rather then keeping a line of pure cheynei going. A very sad state I reckon. 

That is what I am talking about John. I have seen most lines of Jungles and I reckon they are no longer breeding for traits of what a classic Jungle should be. Boa used to rave about animals bred by Luke Ridley and when I saw some of his better animals, I quickley realised why. 

That snake that you just posted pics of is what I am talking about for a 5 year old snake. He would have bloody glowed at 18 months old!

I would prefer that to any of these Mustard yellow / dull gold stripies and 50 / 50's that are so bloody common now. I have always liked weird patterns however I never thought I would see the day where I had to ask to try and see pics of a 'wild type' patterned bright yellow jungle!

I reckon Keiren's lines are up there with the best of them mate! Do you have any hatchos available John?

This is what I am talking about when I say a 'wild type' jungle. No fancy patterning just pure cheynei that grow to 1200mm long, are cranky and fluro yellow without any computer enhancements and hold their colour well into adult hood.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 29, 2011)

Heres a few jungles that I bred and most have been sold .
I personally love the variation in colours and patterns .
Having trouble getting images to show.. I shall return...


----------



## kawasakirider (Dec 29, 2011)

viridis said:


> Yep,
> 
> I reckon all of the good Jungles ended up in Jag breeding projects rather then keeping a line of pure cheynei going. A very sad state I reckon.
> 
> ...




Colins on the page before this one are yellower than the pics you just posted. They looks awesome.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 29, 2011)

Kraus line male




Devil cross Kraus i bred




Kraus line i bred





Heres one i purchased from Col.


----------



## kawasakirider (Dec 29, 2011)

Roger and Colin, do any of your snakes that have the really bright yellows and vivid blacks ever make it to adulthood without getting the bleeding and blackening of the yellow scales? They look amazing.


----------



## mattG (Dec 29, 2011)

they're all absolute rubbish jungle_freak, you'd be better off sending them to me & starting from scratch ))


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 29, 2011)

viridis said:


> Is anyone breeding any super bright high yellow jungles this season? There are plenty of nice animals in this thread however they all seem to throw back to the dull gold, stone line looking animals as adults.
> 
> I want to see some pics of fluro high yellow jungles with dead solid black like Rob's original Cowley Beach female.
> 
> ...



Russel Grant's stuff is great, I have a few of his girls that are 7yrs plus and still bright yellow with some speckling, certainly hold there colours much better then most of the Stone lines.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 29, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Roger and Colin, do any of your snakes that have the really bright yellows and vivid blacks ever make it to adulthood without getting the bleeding and blackening of the yellow scales? They look amazing.



The facts are every jungle is a individual so colours and patterns always vary a lot.
It is considered normal for jungles to fade as they age , its also normal for them to get more melanin coming into the colour.
Ive owned top of the line Kraus jungles and every other top bloodline we have in oz , they all fade to some degree as they age .
I myself dont like the heavy black smudging or tipping in the colours that some lines have , its something i try to avoid by selective breeding etc .......


----------



## Jarden (Dec 29, 2011)

Whats a good size / weight for male and female to be to breed ? by the time next season comes around my boy will be 3 years old just wanting to know some healthy weights cheers


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 29, 2011)

Males can sometimes breed at under 2 years and about 3 foot long , weight can vary.
Females should be 2 and half years old or more ,about 4 foot or bigger , weight will vary.


----------



## Jarden (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh sweet thanks


----------



## saltuarius (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey here are a few classic black and yellows. The first is a male Krauss who is almost 6 years old and the second is a 2 year old female of unknown origin that i have posted before but she is nice so i reckon she can go again!!ha. The pic of the Krauss male is radioactive yellow but it does not show up with my flash (as everyone who takes pics of jungles knows!! and Jungle_Freak can attest to this) and the pic of the female is spot on accurate. Hopefully they make nice babies next year!!!

I crossed the Krauss male with one of Roger's (Jungle_Freak) tiger girls and am very intersted with what the littles will turn out like!! Pics of the clutch also attached!!

Enjoy!! And a big thank you to Roger for all the help!!!


----------



## deebo (Dec 29, 2011)

Here is one I bred last year that I am holding back....she is a bit of a nasty thing but I like her still!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Jarden (Dec 29, 2011)

Any pics of that female dave ? 

cheers


----------



## Fantazmic (Dec 29, 2011)

I like her stripe David..she is nice...in fact more than nice.....and very clean marked....I like her


----------



## akuji (Dec 29, 2011)

View attachment 231678
View attachment 231679
View attachment 231680
Here are my jungles from this year


----------



## deebo (Dec 29, 2011)

thanks fatazmic.....

Hy jarden, dont have any great pics of that girl but heres a couple of her......


----------



## Kurto (Dec 29, 2011)

You've got a few awesome looking jungles david! The one at the top of the page has a knockout stripe!


----------



## akuji (Dec 29, 2011)

That is one pretty girl Dave is she from K Allan line?


----------



## Jarden (Dec 29, 2011)

Kurto said:


> You've got a few awesome looking jungles david! The one at the top of the page has a knockout stripe!




Agreed


----------



## deebo (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks kurto - she was probably the slowest of the clutch to develop any colour but she is starting to get nice and yellow now, which the pics dont really show, so will be interesting to see her in another 6 months or so.

Akuji - the one with the strip is from K.Aland x Devil and the othe female is palmerston but im not sure on her exact line.....

Some other random pics.....one a i bred a couple of years ago at 12months of age, female palmerston, and devil male.


----------



## Jarden (Dec 29, 2011)

they're nice dave


----------



## saltuarius (Dec 30, 2011)

And another yearling...i know its not a "pure" but nothing is. It will produce either stripes or RP patterns and will be awesome nonetheless. I do agree that 'wild type' patterns are a bit rare these days...those who seek will find.
View attachment 231708


----------



## viridis (Dec 30, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Colins on the page before this one are yellower than the pics you just posted. They looks awesome.



Yes they are awesome, I never said that they were not awesome! They are not fluro Yellow though, they are bright gold. Still very nice but not FLURO YELLOW WILD TYPE jungles that I am talking about. There is no question that they are nice (infact very nice) looking snakes, however they are line bred 50 / 50's that will not be fluro yellow as adults. Gold and Yellow are two very different colours mate

The topic that I was talking about was bright, wild type Jungles. Not who's animals are the favourite blah blah blah. I was asking a question to the keepers that appreciate a wild type animal.

Before you go commenting, please re read what I asked.


----------



## Colin (Dec 30, 2011)

settle down please nick. I could see why roger thought that as I associate the tri stripe jungles with his line although he's not the only person breeding them thats true. so please lets not get into some debate over members animals. the thread is about all jungles captive bred and wild specimens.. there all good in there own way and jungles are my personal favourites of all morelia.

thanks for your comments on my jungles however some do hold the bright colours well into adulthood not as bright as yearlings but still pretty good in my opinion. Im not comparing them to anyones jungles or wild jungles. these are just my collection and I breed what I personally like the look of and thats SXR lines. 
cheers 

SXR line I bred last season and sold to happy rator (his pic)


----------



## Colin (Dec 30, 2011)

David Evans said:


> Here is one I bred last year that I am holding back....she is a bit of a nasty thing but I like her still! Cheers, Dave


I like her too dave. very nice mate.. feisty or calm has never really mattered to me.. I just love them all and adapt to their nature when I handle them instead of expecting them adapting to me


----------



## Colin (Dec 30, 2011)

lets all move on please guys 

couple of adults from my SXR female Aphrodite


----------



## Khagan (Dec 30, 2011)

*sings* Why can't we be friends? Why can't we be friends? =p


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Dec 30, 2011)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Kraus line male
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Loving the Kraus lines mate stunning, the thick black is unreal and Colins stunning as always. Any chance of seeing some B&Ws..


----------



## Colin (Dec 30, 2011)

Aussie-Pride said:


> Loving the Kraus lines mate stunning, the thick black is unreal and Colins stunning as always. Any chance of seeing some B&Ws..


thanks for your comments  I definitely agree roger's jungles are stunners
heres a black and yellow & B&W i bred last season.. I took it trying to show the yellow colour of the black and yellow when next to a B&W and on white paper towel. the black and yellow was still colouring up and got brighter than this pic.

I'll post some B&W a bit later but theres plenty of B&W's Ive posted through the this thread if you go back a few pages







couple of B&W Julattens I bred last season


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Dec 30, 2011)

Stunners mate


----------



## Colin (Dec 30, 2011)

a couple of pics of tremains of animals I now own


----------



## 424cuber (Dec 30, 2011)

This is the boy i got off you from last season Colin ... 






He is such a docile bugger ...


----------



## -Katana- (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow, Colin! Spectacular animals.

Will the white get murky on the J's as they age?


----------



## Colin (Dec 30, 2011)

-Katana- said:


> Wow, Colin! Spectacular animals.
> 
> Will the white get murky on the J's as they age?



thanks katana and yes in most cases the white does go a silver/grey as they get older but still looks good in my opinion. 
I have one thats got to be 6 years? old thats still reasonably white.. here she is last season getting ready to lay.. so for a gravid female she's not a bad white I think for her age..


----------



## -Katana- (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice.
At the moment I'm planning the purchase of my very first Jungle python and I'm pretty stoked.

Go me!


----------



## rockett85 (Dec 30, 2011)

Colin you have to stop showing off your jungles are all so AMAZING ( just joking  about showing off that is! )! love the B&W. i cant get over the contrast of that yellow next to the B&W!!!


----------



## Kurto (Dec 30, 2011)

smashing jungles Colin as per usual! 

This one was a slower feeder, but is now on a mission to become huge!!


----------



## rockett85 (Dec 30, 2011)

Kurto love the head pattern on your jungle looks great!


----------



## Colin (Dec 30, 2011)

Kurto said:


> smashing jungles Colin as per usual!
> This one was a slower feeder, but is now on a mission to become huge!



thanks mate.. thats a really great looking jungle kurto and in my opinion definitely SXR line or some SXR line in there.



rockett85 said:


> Colin you have to stop showing off your jungles are all so AMAZING ( just joking  about showing off that is! )! love the B&W. i cant get over the contrast of that yellow next to the B&W!!!



thanks.. just posting a few B&W's as I was asked by Aussie-Pride a few posts back. yes it definitely shows the colour of the yellow better when against a B&W jungle on white paper.


----------



## Kurto (Dec 30, 2011)

Colin said:


> thanks mate.. thats a really great looking jungle kurto and in my opinion definitely SXR line or some SXR line in there.




Both parents had some SXR background. But the difference in the clutch was amazing!

these 2 and the 1 above all came from the same clutch.


----------



## Colin (Dec 30, 2011)

Kurto said:


> Both parents had some SXR background. But the difference in the clutch was amazing!
> these 2 and the 1 above all came from the same clutch.



nice kurto.. by any chance does the one in the top pic have a feister nature than the one below?


----------



## Kurto (Dec 30, 2011)

Colin said:


> nice kurto.. by any chance does the one in the top pic have a feister nature than the one below?



they're both on par with each other. They are a little feisty but only because they haven't really been handled.


----------



## xterra (Dec 30, 2011)

This is my male SXR. Roughly 3 years old now, but unfortunately I don't have a female SXR to pair him up with.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## Khagan (Dec 30, 2011)

-Katana- said:


> Will the white get murky on the J's as they age?



(Just as an excuse to post a pic lol) Mine is about 4 years or so and as you can see he has gone quite grey on top but kept the white on the sides.


----------



## saltuarius (Dec 30, 2011)

Anybody ever crossed a B&Y Krauss with a lester line Tiger stripe? Any pics? Just wondering since i am ridiculously keen to see what mine could turn out like. I'm hoping for an improvement in the intensity of black and yellow coloring. Roger already reckons the black has been improved. Guess i'll just have to see....Heres a crappy pic (sorry about this i would get a better one but it is shedding atm) of the standout of the clutch in my eyes (I love RP) and a couple really nice WILD Jungles that i have posted previously.

Enjoy!


----------



## Colin (Dec 30, 2011)

viridis and jungleman.. Ive deleted both your posts because I dont want this thread turning into some contest or argument. Its been a great thread and I wont let this happen. Nick and wayne I understand what your saying and I've always liked members posting pics of jungles captive or wild type. so please lets all calm down a little and just let what seems to be getting into an argument rather than a disciussion stop. 

Im also not responsible for what some members say or say in refence to my jungles but I really dont want to get involved in some contest or argument that indirectly seems to include my animals. 

so everyone please let it drop and Id appreciate it if we can all just get along.lets post some pics and friendly comments. thank you


----------



## Jarden (Dec 30, 2011)

Well said colin.


----------



## Fantazmic (Dec 30, 2011)

Colin said:


> SXR line I bred last season and sold to happy rator (his pic)



Colin the head pattern on that little darling Jungle is just beautiful I am dying to see the pics of your babies you will have available this season !!

Elizabeth


----------



## Kitah (Dec 30, 2011)

Every time I open this thread, I want a jungle more and more.... B+G, B+W or reduced pattern.. I don't know. Maybe one of each, if I cant narrow it down


----------



## Khagan (Dec 30, 2011)

Kitah said:


> Every time I open this thread, I want a jungle more and more.... B+G, B+W or reduced pattern.. I don't know. Maybe one of each, if I cant narrow it down



Haha i'm the same, i want more all the time.. But only problem.. So many jungles to want, so little space =p.


----------



## viridis (Dec 31, 2011)

Sounds good colin. sorry for taking this thread off track.


----------



## 424cuber (Dec 31, 2011)

Kitah said:


> Every time I open this thread, I want a jungle more and more.... B+G, B+W or reduced pattern.. I don't know. Maybe one of each, if I cant narrow it down



You're not wrong ... Except i already have 2 b&w's ... and i will soon have 2 b&y's .


----------



## FAY (Dec 31, 2011)

I have some B&W eggs in the incubator that will hatch in January. This is my first breeding of jungles and I am so looking forward to what may jump out LOL


----------



## aussie-albino (Dec 31, 2011)

View attachment 231909
View attachment 231910
Hi I thought I would post photos of the two female Tiger Jungles I have from Roger, I apologise in advance for picture quality (iPhone 3) I just really like these animals. 

cheers
Scott


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow they are awesome mate!


----------



## fessy4 (Dec 31, 2011)

Hello again the jungle thread 
This time im just checking in to say that i bought a jungle, and am loving him dearly, but im slightly worried, Hes just over 2 weeks old, and when i bought him from the breeder, he hadnt had his first shed, or feed and am waiting eagerly for both of those to happen, i just wanted to know, when should i start to worry that hes not feeding or having trouble shedding, I keep the click clack at a toasty 24-28 C at all times and the water bowl i have in side the click clack is supplying a nice amount of humidity for the jungle, so the conditions seem perfect, but he still isn't interested in pinkie mice or showing signs of shedding... so once again. should i be worried yet? 
And please, dont lecture me about buying a snake who hasnt shed or fed yet, i knew what i was getting myself into when i bought the snake. 

Thanks
Joe


----------



## aussie-albino (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks mate I have a few jungles here including some Palmies I bred but these are my favourite, I have a B&W Julatten coming from Col that will have to go with these in the favourites

cheers
Scott 




Grogshla said:


> Wow they are awesome mate!


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 31, 2011)

With all this talk bout Colin and Roger's animals (not trying to start that up again) thought I'd just bang these up again as I have one of each from them. I've posted these before but what the heck...

Roger's...











Colin's










Cheers


----------



## Colin (Dec 31, 2011)

looking good red-ink


----------



## -Katana- (Dec 31, 2011)

Colin I particularly like the DSC04040 animal in your album.

Is there any chance you have a picture of it stretched out a little, please?


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 31, 2011)

i like the high black ones  anyone else got some pics of em?


----------



## sara_sabian (Dec 31, 2011)

fessy4 said:


> Hello again the jungle thread
> This time im just checking in to say that i bought a jungle, and am loving him dearly, but im slightly worried, Hes just over 2 weeks old, and when i bought him from the breeder, he hadnt had his first shed, or feed and am waiting eagerly for both of those to happen, i just wanted to know, when should i start to worry that hes not feeding or having trouble shedding, I keep the click clack at a toasty 24-28 C at all times and the water bowl i have in side the click clack is supplying a nice amount of humidity for the jungle, so the conditions seem perfect, but he still isn't interested in pinkie mice or showing signs of shedding... so once again. should i be worried yet?
> And please, dont lecture me about buying a snake who hasnt shed or fed yet, i knew what i was getting myself into when i bought the snake.
> 
> ...



Might be a good idea to start a seperate thread on this, so to keep it short I will say that 28 is not a hot enough 'hot end' for a jungle. Aim for at least 30-32.


----------



## Colin (Dec 31, 2011)

-Katana- said:


> Colin I particularly like the DSC04040 animal in your album.
> 
> Is there any chance you have a picture of it stretched out a little, please?



I could only find these ones.. sorry


----------



## -Katana- (Dec 31, 2011)

Colin said:


> I could only find these ones.. sorry





Yep..THAT'S the one!

*Presses "LIKE" x 1000"

Freakin' beautiful snake Colin!


----------



## Colin (Dec 31, 2011)

thanks katana  

pic by tremain of one of the females I got off him when she was younger. this one bred this season.






pic by tremain of my favourute breeding female 







SXR line Spiderwoman




er


----------



## -Katana- (Dec 31, 2011)

*grumbles -why can't I "like" something more than once? No fair!*


----------



## abnrmal91 (Dec 31, 2011)

I hate you Colin lol. All your snakes are awesome.


----------



## meatman (Dec 31, 2011)

Do you still have spiderwoman colin.
If not did you manage to breed with her.
she is a beautiful jungle.

cheers justin


----------



## Jarden (Dec 31, 2011)

B&Y Jungle theme song Black and Yellow Electro Remix [LGND] - YouTube


----------



## Colin (Dec 31, 2011)

meatman said:


> Do you still have spiderwoman colin.
> If not did you manage to breed with her.
> she is a beautiful jungle.
> 
> cheers justin



yes justin and shes always been a pleasure to own.. she huge and still that same light yellow. but Ive had no luck with her so far.. I didnt try her this season and thought Id try her again next season.. Mark Sim had no luck with her first two years of breeding attempts and Ive thought Ive gone close a few times but nothing.. next year mate


----------



## Jarden (Dec 31, 2011)

Spiderwomens not spiderMAN is she ? lol good luck with her next season mate


----------



## Fantazmic (Dec 31, 2011)

What a shame Colin she (spiderwoman) looks a beauiful snake, do you have any more piccies of her, the markings on her head are just gorgeous.....Hubby says to tell you he really likes her.

Elizabeth


----------



## Colin (Dec 31, 2011)

Fantazmic said:


> What a shame Colin she looks a beauiful snake, do you have any more piccies of her, the markings on her head are just gorgeous.....Hubby says to tell you he really likes her.
> 
> Elizabeth



thanks.. heres a couple more



Jarden said:


> Spiderwomens not spiderMAN is she ? lol good luck with her next season mate



spiderwoman is spidermans clutch sister..


----------



## -Katana- (Dec 31, 2011)

*dies*

Revives....

*dies again*

Has another look...

Damn you Colin!

*droolz*


----------



## Fantazmic (Dec 31, 2011)

Colin her markings are sensational, like a reduced pattern but wild type if that makes sense.....really lovely


----------



## meatman (Jan 1, 2012)

Colin said:


> yes justin and shes always been a pleasure to own.. she huge and still that same light yellow. but Ive had no luck with her so far.. I didnt try her this season and thought Id try her again next season.. Mark Sim had no luck with her first two years of breeding attempts and Ive thought Ive gone close a few times but nothing.. next year mate


Good to hear you still have her and she is still doing great. 
Hope it all goes well in the future. She may just be one of those trophy girls.

Cheers Justin


----------



## Colin (Jan 1, 2012)

Ive always thought theres "something wrong with her" but may be shes just a late bloomer and will crack it with her next season  fingers crossed


----------



## -Katana- (Jan 1, 2012)

Colin said:


> Ive always thought theres "something wrong with her" but may be shes just a late bloomer and will crack it with her next season  fingers crossed



I hope so Colin.
There'd be a huge line up for those hatchies if they come into being.

I was going to ask if Mark Sim still breeds?


----------



## deebo (Jan 1, 2012)

a few pics of some fresh shed hatchys - the stripey one is the first to shed from one clucth and the rest are from another clutch. A few have fed and and have had multiple meals which is good.


I like the look of the 4th one as it looks like it will have lots of yellow through the black on the back half on its body.
Cheers,
dave


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 1, 2012)

David Evans said:


> a few pics of some fresh shed hatchys - the stripey one is the first to shed from one clucth and the rest are from another clutch. A few have fed and and have had multiple meals which is good.
> 
> 
> I like the look of the 4th one as it looks like it will have lots of yellow through the black on the back half on its body.
> ...


2nd one looks interesting!


----------



## deebo (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah im hoping its a male so I can pair it up with his sister who i posted a day or so ago. Neither parent are particurlarly striped but for the last 3 years there has always been one or two like that in the clutch.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Fantazmic (Jan 1, 2012)

yep I agree number 2 is the go......male or female a defininte keeper !!


----------



## Colin (Jan 2, 2012)

-Katana- said:


> I hope so Colin.
> There'd be a huge line up for those hatchies if they come into being.
> 
> I was going to ask if Mark Sim still breeds?



I hope so too.. yeah theres been a line up going on for a couple of years now :lol:
she mates well with males but has never produced eggs so far.. I'll never give up on her though.. and I like having her around anyway.. Mark told me he failed also on the first two years he attempted to breed her and felt they may be a problem with her but I bought her anyway on the off chance I could breed her.. shes a lovely jungle and a pleasure to own.

As far as I know mark got out of pythons several years back and disappeared from the herp scene to run his fathers business.. I havent spoken to him for a few years.

couple of pics of spiderman & spiderwoman when younger.
pics by mark sim


----------



## hugsta (Jan 2, 2012)

Colin said:


> thanks katana
> 
> pic by tremain of one of the females I got off him when she was younger. this one bred this season.
> 
> ...



Hey Colin, do you have any recent pics of that Julatten that tremain took a pic of back in '07. I imagine a lot of us woould love to see how it looks now, such a nice looking animal. I am sure it would have darkened up some as all jungles do over time, would just be nice to see an updated pic.

Cheers
Daz


----------



## -Katana- (Jan 2, 2012)

Colin, just wondering if she shows and physical signs of ovulation - swelling?


----------



## Colin (Jan 2, 2012)

hugsta said:


> Hey Colin, do you have any recent pics of that Julatten that tremain took a pic of back in '07. I imagine a lot of us woould love to see how it looks now, such a nice looking animal. I am sure it would have darkened up some as all jungles do over time, would just be nice to see an updated pic.
> 
> Cheers
> Daz



J-Girl (the one with the upside down J head pattern)? I do have a couple of crappy pics from last year darren and will try and find them. She's basically the same with the white going a more silvery grey.. If I cant find them will get her out later for a pic. the attached pic is maybe the most recent Ive found darren and thats still over a year old. 



-Katana- said:


> Colin, just wondering if she shows and physical signs of ovulation - swelling?



yes she does but seems like she re-absorbs the follicles. shes been mated well by several fertile males but never laid eggs


----------



## meatman (Jan 2, 2012)

Surely there's some ugly ones in the collection you could take a photo of too.
Ugly snakes need loving too


----------



## -Katana- (Jan 2, 2012)

Hmm......you haven't taken her to the vet to get her ultra-sounded to see if there's any physical/internal abnormalities with her. Get a blood panel done to see if anything is going awry hormonally?
I'm not sure how advanced veterinary science is in this country in relation to reptiles.
She's a stunning animal...it'd be a shame not to get to the bottom of why she can't produce a clutch and if see if there's some form of medical intervention that could be done.


----------



## Colin (Jan 2, 2012)

meatman said:


> Surely there's some ugly ones in the collection you could take a photo of too.
> Ugly snakes need loving too



I'll do my best to find you one justin. 
this is the female julatten (top pic) that was posted recently.. she's looking dull and a bit ugly here



-Katana- said:


> Hmm......you haven't taken her to the vet to get her ultra-sounded to see if there's any physical/internal abnormalities with her. Get a blood panel done to see if anything is going awry hormonally?
> I'm not sure how advanced veterinary science is in this country in relation to reptiles.
> She's a stunning animal...it'd be a shame not to get to the bottom of why she can't produce a clutch and if see if there's some form of medical intervention that could be done.



no.. I was going to but decided against it. There's no problem with her general health and as she's a bit on the nervous side I decided to avoid stressful situations like vets poking around inside her with a laproscope or whatever its called under anaesthetic etc. Theres probably something not right with her reproductive system but I doubt if vets could solve and fix it.. maybe - maybe not.. but the added stress when there's nothing wrong with her general health I felt may not be in her best interests. I dont want to endanger her or put her in unecessary stressful situations just because I want eggs. and I doubt theres much a vet could do anyway except charge me a heap of money..

If she was sick then thats a different matter and Id seek veterinary advice. But if its its meant to be she never lays then so be it. I will give her a good run this coming season and with luck maybe things will change for the better, if not Im just happy to enjoy her as she is. Its a shame but these things happen. 

Has anyone else been in this situation with a non reproductive female? and has the vet solved and fixed the situation so the female begins to reproduce normally? i'd be interested to know and how the situation turned out. cheers


----------



## meatman (Jan 2, 2012)

Colin said:


> I'll do my best to find you one justin.
> this is the female julatten (top pic) that was posted recently.. she's looking dull and a bit ugly here
> 
> Okay, if that is the only ugly one you can find in your collection it will have to do:lol:
> ...


----------



## deebo (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks pretty good Justin!

How old is that one? Still looks very clean.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Khagan (Jan 2, 2012)

Colin said:


> this is the female julatten (top pic) that was posted recently.. she's looking dull and a bit ugly here



She still isn't ugly, try harder haha =p.


----------



## hrafna (Jan 2, 2012)

love it, really like the high black!


----------



## meatman (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the likes and comments.
She is 3 Dave. She has not smudged at all 
in the 18months that I have owned her.
Here is a male that I will pair her with.

View attachment 232306


Cheers Justin


----------



## Fantazmic (Jan 2, 2012)

I dont think there is any such thing as an ugly snake !!


----------



## Kyro (Jan 3, 2012)

Well you havn't seen my coastal, ugly inside & out:lol:


----------



## JungleManSam (Jan 3, 2012)

Here are my 3 little Fellas  

First one is Diablo in his box, the second is Cleopatra out exploring and the last is Xena ready to strike


----------



## Colin (Jan 3, 2012)

meatman said:


> Thanks for the likes and comments.
> She is 3 Dave. She has not smudged at all
> in the 18months that I have owned her.
> Here is a male that I will pair her with.
> ...




thats a good looking male justin.. nice solid black


----------



## deebo (Jan 3, 2012)

That male is awesome aswell. What line are they?


----------



## meatman (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. He is a 3yr Krauss line.
I am unsure of the lineage of the girl though.
Just bought her as a Palmerston. She is friendly, he is psycho.

Cheers Justin


----------



## joeplant57 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Guy's this is our Jungle, can anyone tell me what sort as I know there are different varieties..Cheers Joe


----------



## Jarden (Jan 3, 2012)

Don't think any one can answer that for you mate most jungles from differant lines all look differant they can be of any locale unless other people can tell haha i can only really point out athertons from the rest as they usually are more dull in color and bigger then other jungle localitys


----------



## Fantazmic (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Jarden

Well this is my atherton Elvira and you are right she is a big girl. I havent measured her but when she crawls along my husband she is easily 6 foot maybe a fraction more. AND she is a really nice bright yellow...they are not always dull in colour. Interestingly she is also traditional marking.....which I am gathering from previous posts is not always so easy to find ??

However the reason I posted this pic is to try and capture Elviras head. Elvira is just over 2 years old now and I am enjoying her so much. I loved her as a baby but she is now so confident in herself she is a different snake. I would never not keep an eye on her but she can now have a crawl around and amuse herself and I dont have to worry about'losing' her....but more importantly she is sort of maturing into her shape and her head is looking completely different...like it is broadening out, it looks different to what it looked like even a month ago...., so I guess she must have reached her length and is now starting to mature.....it i a really nice stage to be in with her and I feel really priveledged that she has settled with us and seems to be healthy and happy in herself.

Elizabeth



View attachment 232415


----------



## aussie-albino (Jan 3, 2012)

She looks like she has similar heritage that glossy black looks like PK line I have a female similar to that here Justin



meatman said:


> Thanks for the comments. He is a 3yr Krauss line.
> I am unsure of the lineage of the girl though.
> Just bought her as a Palmerston. She is friendly, he is psycho.
> 
> Cheers Justin


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 4, 2012)

Fantazmic said:


> Hi Jarden
> 
> Well this is my atherton Elvira and you are right she is a big girl. I havent measured her but when she crawls along my husband she is easily 6 foot maybe a fraction more. AND she is a really nice bright yellow...they are not always dull in colour. Interestingly she is also traditional marking.....which I am gathering from previous posts is not always so easy to find ??
> 
> ...



Great colouring on that one, Elizabeth. 6ft at 2 years?! What did you feed her? My jungles are still fairly thin and around the 80cm mark at a year, long way off a big stocky 6 footer!


----------



## meatman (Jan 4, 2012)

SXR male yearling

View attachment 232448


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 4, 2012)

3 hrs old


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 4, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> 3 hrs old


the shape on the neck is awesome!


----------



## tankslapt (Jan 4, 2012)

It's a bit hard to see but in the top left corner it says he's just shy of 2.2 metres. 7 year old 7.2 ft monster SxR.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 4, 2012)

This guy was looking nice today so I thought id take a quick pic, he is actually due to shed in the next 2 weeks so he is looking really good considering..

(SXR male, 2 years old, bred by Colin)


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jan 4, 2012)

Here is another shot of one of my palmerstons that i just took then.


----------



## hugsta (Jan 4, 2012)

Colin said:


> J-Girl (the one with the upside down J head pattern)? I do have a couple of crappy pics from last year darren and will try and find them. She's basically the same with the white going a more silvery grey.. If I cant find them will get her out later for a pic. the attached pic is maybe the most recent Ive found darren and thats still over a year old.
> 
> 
> 
> yes she does but seems like she re-absorbs the follicles. shes been mated well by several fertile males but never laid eggs



Still looks great for her age mate, certainly is a fantastic example. Thanks for sharing Colin.
Daz


----------



## Colin (Jan 4, 2012)

hugsta said:


> Still looks great for her age mate, certainly is a fantastic example. Thanks for sharing Colin.
> Daz


 
no probs darren.. will get a fresh pic when i get her out for her next feed..


----------



## Fantazmic (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh my goodness tankslapt that is a big big snake for a jungle....I hope Elvira doesnt get quite that big......I think she has stopped getting any more length she seems to be maturing up and broadening out so I am hoping that this means she is stopping getting any longer....but yes she is a big girl.

Kawasakirider.....I just fed her like i feed my others...but she has always had a good appetite and she sort of just grew so as she grew I upped her food so she had a nice bump each time I fed her once a week/fortnight. My two from Roger are nowhere near as big and yet the line they have come from inidcates that as they grow they should get to the same size. They have just got to the 12 month mark and are just starting to have a growth spurt and be really hungry and interested in food.....and they are growing !! But again as you say....slower than Elvira...she is a tart lol and I have really noticed it both with Alvin who is an atherton and my two tullys Sabrina and Jasper from Roger because they arent as big......so I dont think I have overfed her because I am feeding the other two the same I think it is just her she is big.....

Elizabeth


----------



## tankslapt (Jan 5, 2012)

Fantazmic said:


> Oh my goodness tankslapt that is a big big snake for a jungle....I hope Elvira doesnt get quite that big......I think she has stopped getting any more length she seems to be maturing up and broadening out so I am hoping that this means she is stopping getting any longer....but yes she is a big girl.
> 
> Kawasakirider.....I just fed her like i feed my others...but she has always had a good appetite and she sort of just grew so as she grew I upped her food so she had a nice bump each time I fed her once a week/fortnight. My two from Roger are nowhere near as big and yet the line they have come from inidcates that as they grow they should get to the same size. They have just got to the 12 month mark and are just starting to have a growth spurt and be really hungry and interested in food.....and they are growing !! But again as you say....slower than Elvira...she is a tart lol and I have really noticed it both with Alvin who is an atherton and my two tullys Sabrina and Jasper from Roger because they arent as big......so I dont think I have overfed her because I am feeding the other two the same I think it is just her she is big.....
> 
> Elizabeth



Haha yeah he's a gentle giant. And yes I have noticed that Elvira is a big girl (don't tell her I said that she might take it the wrong way  That's the way I like jungles it gives them extra 'wow' factor.


----------



## Fantazmic (Jan 5, 2012)

Tankslapt she has such a big personality I dont think anything would phase her lol, but I wont tell her just to be on the safe side......because I will be the one to cop it if she isnt happy lol


----------



## Jarden (Jan 5, 2012)

She is nice Fantazmic


----------



## deebo (Jan 5, 2012)

JasonR - thats a great snake you have there.....how old is it? Still looks like its holding its fluro yellow very well.

Cheers,
dave


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jan 5, 2012)

Here are two 2 year olds I bred...two years ago. These are of the more 'gold' type of things.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 5, 2012)

Got them out in daylight...

Female










Male










Cheers


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jan 5, 2012)

I did the same thing Red-ink. I find it a little tricky taking accurate shots in the sunlight, particularly if it's bright.

These are some more two year olds.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 5, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> I did the same thing Red-ink. I find it a little tricky taking accurate shots in the sunlight, particularly if it's bright.
> 
> These are some more two year olds.



Nice one mate, and I hear that bout trying to get accurate shots in sunglight mate. I found it a bit better taking shots just a bit in the shade gives better results (still does'nt really capture their true colour though)


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah, I hear you mate. The sky was partially cloudy on the day. I'd get the shots right and the clouds would float over or away (whichever I didn't want lol) so here are some others when the clouds were hanging around.

Nice adults you have there man, kind of 'jaggish' (for lack of a better adjective)


----------



## meatman (Jan 6, 2012)

You seem to have a lot of very nice jungles hanging around at your place john. 

Cheers Justin


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jan 6, 2012)

Cheers meatman,

Here are some more..


----------



## babysnakes (Jan 6, 2012)

Heres mine!! :lol:
View attachment 232698


View attachment 232699


mobile phone pics, by the way!


----------



## Fantazmic (Jan 6, 2012)

I cant see them


----------



## mattG (Jan 7, 2012)

yearling male, starting to colour up.


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 7, 2012)

One week old....


----------



## xterra (Jan 7, 2012)

These guys are about three weeks old now, all bar a few have fed now but I think the last few are going test me.

Paul


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 7, 2012)

xterra said:


> These guys are about three weeks old now, all bar a few have fed now but I think the last few are going test me.
> 
> Paul



Oh the middle one is cool!


----------



## xterra (Jan 7, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> Oh the middle one is cool!



Thanks, that one is different shade of yellow to the rest of the clutch. More attitude also.


----------



## deebo (Jan 7, 2012)

yeah I like the middle one to Paul - cool pattern.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jan 7, 2012)

That jungle isn't in with your Boyds is it Scleropages lol? You seem to have some nice stripeys going on man, nice work.

Here are some other two year olds. P. Krauss and K. Aland lineages.


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 7, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> That jungle isn't in with your Boyds is it Scleropages lol? You seem to have some nice stripeys going on man, nice work.
> 
> Here are some other two year olds. P. Krauss and K. Aland lineages.




Oh the jungle wont be ok with the boyds??/

hehe nar its just a tank I grow moss in , thought I would use it to take some baby snake pics makes em look cool , lol

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/babys-hatched-last-weeks-177633/


----------



## tiger7578 (Jan 8, 2012)

*Jungle Carpet Pythons*

One of mine...


----------



## Anto11 (Jan 8, 2012)

One of my Female Yearlings


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jan 8, 2012)

Haha, yeah Scleropages - the boyds and the jungle could become bff's and start a cartoon! It's pretty cool thing you've got going on with the moss man. Moss-man..

Nice animal Anto11. 

Here are some other ones I bred two years back. I think all of these jungles owe me about a litre of blood after two years of kisses.. Bless their little hearts.


----------



## Vixen (Jan 10, 2012)

1yo Palmy from my clutch last season, got a new photo tonight. Hasn't been edited in any way except for cropping.


----------



## statonb (Jan 11, 2012)

love my two yearling jungles snapy lil buggers at first but after handling there awesome


----------



## meatman (Jan 11, 2012)

Beautiful jungle Vixen. How many did you hold onto in the end?

Cheers Justin


----------



## Vixen (Jan 11, 2012)

meatman said:


> Beautiful jungle Vixen. How many did you hold onto in the end?
> 
> Cheers Justin



Ended up keeping two back, I would of kept a few more but needed the money, and had heaps of people interested in them!


----------



## Shadow86 (Jan 11, 2012)

i have one of vixens and it is amazing in colour should get a photo up. i think is the same clutch


----------



## Fantazmic (Jan 11, 2012)

Colin where are the photies of your bubbie snakes ?


----------



## deebo (Jan 11, 2012)

a few bubs and a few of my favourite girl.....flsh has washed her colour out but she is about 5yrs old now and still a nice bananna yellow colour.


----------



## statonb (Jan 12, 2012)

a jungles colors never gets old


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jan 12, 2012)

Vixen,

Awesome snake you have there. It's clear as day that the pic hasn't been altered. Very nice.

This is a two year old from one of my favourite pairs.


----------



## s0041464 (Jan 13, 2012)

Vixen,
Gorgeous snake. Let me know if you have a mailing list?

Here's my yearling B&W Jungle having a feed. I took it with instagram and applied a filter.
I love the way the filter brings out the colour in the repti bark lol.

View attachment 233696


----------



## Jarden (Jan 13, 2012)

Jungle out hanging about  He's a big boy lol


----------



## Shadow86 (Jan 13, 2012)

here is my yearling i got from vixen last year.pic taken on iphone cause camera decided to die.


----------



## viridis (Jan 13, 2012)

Hubba hubba! That clutch that Vixen bred are all bloody rippers!


----------



## Snakes4The_Win (Jan 13, 2012)

*your snakes*

Hello
First are these snakes for sale and if they are how much do you want for the male as i have seen the photos of this jungle python and I like the colour of the male better so i was just wondering how old it is, what is its size, and were about do you live.


----------



## meatman (Jan 13, 2012)

Very nice garrett86. That one even looks good with an iphone


----------



## Vixen (Jan 13, 2012)

He is looking fantastic Garrett, thanks for posting a photo! =)


----------



## Shadow86 (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks vixen.its actually a she. so maybe i could get a male from you one day when have another clutch.so she has a mate as good looking as her


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 14, 2012)

Some truly stunning jungles in this thread .
Latest photo of this male ill be using as a sire for this coming season .


----------



## Kurto (Jan 14, 2012)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Some truly stunning jungles in this thread .
> Latest photo of this male ill be using as a sire for this coming season .



Is this going to be his girlfriend Roger?? LOL :lol:


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 14, 2012)

Kurt they definately would make a great pairing mate.

But this is the female ill be breeding him too. This is his sister.





And then he goes over this Palmerston female as well.


----------



## rockett85 (Jan 14, 2012)

Here are a few pics of my new julatten yearling that was bred by Colin. She is amazing the most placid snake i have ever owned, she is coming up to a shed so will post some updated pics once she has had a shed!
Hope you like her as much as i do!!


----------



## aussie-albino (Jan 14, 2012)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Kurt they definately would make a great pairing mate.
> 
> But this is the female ill be breeding him too. This is his sister.
> 
> ...



More bright yellow and solid black jungles next season Roger what a group. good luck mate.

cheers
Scott

View attachment 233890
My B&W julatten jungle from Col

cheers
Scott


----------



## DerekRoddy (Jan 15, 2012)

How's these?

















D


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 15, 2012)

Derek , the top one is a smoking hot jungle .
Very nice group you have there mate.
Roger


----------



## meatman (Jan 15, 2012)

They all look great Derek. Nice clean yellow & solid blacks

Cheers Justin


----------



## aussie-albino (Jan 15, 2012)

Hot jungles Derek like the top one particularly.

cheers
Scott


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok... I may be a bit twisted but I do like it when they're hungry, they seem to do their best poses for pics then.


----------



## Anto11 (Jan 16, 2012)

This is my other yearling Female just shed other day. Photos From Iphone


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 16, 2012)

Awesome snake Anto. 
May I ask whom you purchased this snake off (if you didnt breed it yourself that is  )


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice snake Anto11, the two you've pictured will make a winning breeding pair down the track.

Here are a couple P. Krauss ones with strong black.


----------



## Simmo (Jan 16, 2012)

Anto is she from Jungle Freaks lines. I have just hatched out 11 very similar.


----------



## Anto11 (Jan 16, 2012)

Grogshla said:


> Awesome snake Anto.
> May I ask whom you purchased this snake off (if you didnt breed it yourself that is  )





Simmo said:


> Anto is she from Jungle Freaks lines. I have just hatched out 11 very similar.



They were bred by Brian Champion......brian4749

Cheers Anto


----------



## Vixen (Jan 16, 2012)

My male breeder (Montgomery line Palmerston), there's already a few of him on this thread but I took this one last night and couldn't resist. He is nearly due for a shed soon aswell. :lol:


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jan 16, 2012)

Vixen,

That is one wacky looking jungle (in a totally good way!) The percentage and quality of yellow makes this snake one of the best I've seen. You must be very pleased to own him.


----------



## meatman (Jan 16, 2012)

He still looks great Vixen. Did you pair them again last season.

Cheers Justin


----------



## Vixen (Jan 16, 2012)

I did but unfortunately 80% of the eggs were slugs, and the remaining few went bad a few days after being layed. Not sure what happened as it was the same sire and dam, just one of those things I guess!


----------



## meatman (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## Vixen (Jan 17, 2012)

That's ok, these things happen. It's probably for the best as I already have another three clutches in the incubator, and another mum due to lay soon. =)


----------



## Boof47 (Jan 18, 2012)

Took Hermione out for a play the other day


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 18, 2012)

Some more I have bred:


















Vixen said:


> My male breeder (Montgomery line Palmerston), there's already a few of him on this thread but I took this one last night and couldn't resist. He is nearly due for a shed soon aswell. :lol:



How awesome is that!!!!


----------



## chuzzlecat25 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey guys! just wondering why my new Jungle's eyes were very cloudy yesterday and not cloudy today, just a tiny bit, i just got him yesterday so idk how long they have been cloudy? He's 2 years old


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jan 19, 2012)

Vixen, this animal is off the chart..........best Jungle I have ever seen.........



Vixen said:


> My male breeder (Montgomery line Palmerston), there's already a few of him on this thread but I took this one last night and couldn't resist. He is nearly due for a shed soon aswell. :lol:


----------



## Blackstik (Jan 19, 2012)

chuzzlecat25 said:


> Hey guys! just wondering why my new Jungle's eyes were very cloudy yesterday and not cloudy today, just a tiny bit, i just got him yesterday so idk how long they have been cloudy? He's 2 years old



Sounds like its about to shed...


----------



## Jarden (Jan 19, 2012)

Wow vixen hes a absolute cracker i agree with barra


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 20, 2012)

Outstanding jungles Vixen .
Heres one i have not posted for a while my Cowley male , cleaned his cage today and he was looking nice.
Will be paired up with my Kraus Female breeder this coming season .


----------



## meatman (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks nice and angry Roger. How is the temperament


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 21, 2012)

Justin , this cowley male has a totally agro temperament .
But he is a stunner though.
Roger


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jan 21, 2012)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Outstanding jungles Vixen .
> Heres one i have not posted for a while my Cowley male , cleaned his cage today and he was looking nice.
> Will be paired up with my Kraus Female breeder this coming season .


Wow he is a stunner roger, looks great.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jan 21, 2012)

Roger,

Most pure Cowleys I have seen are quite average looking. Is that one a good example of selective breeding or has there been some Palmerston blood mixed in there to intensify the black and yellow.

Put over your kruass animal they will throw some stunners.

Great Jungle, you sure have some of the best 50/50 bandeds in the country.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 21, 2012)

Ben , I believe this cowley was produced by true blue .
Its a good one too. Soon as i saw it advertised about 4 months ago. I snapped it up , quick as etc...

So This male will go over my nicest females eventually to create pure jungles that are "locality mongrels" lol .
I prefer to call these mixed locality jungles DESIGNERS .
cheers 
Roger


----------



## jakedasnake (Jan 21, 2012)

wow


----------



## Renenet (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice Cowley, Roger.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 22, 2012)

Cheers guys.
Heres the 6 year old palmerston female breeder ill be pairing my cowley male too this coming season.


----------



## turtle (Jan 22, 2012)

I was cleaning some cages so I thought It was time for some new blood in this thread!

Dan


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jan 22, 2012)

This one's been shown before, but it is still exceptional at three years of age. No tricks, just a nice snake, a camera and a sunny day


----------



## saltuarius (Jan 22, 2012)

John, As i have told you before your superline jungle has to be on of, if not the best i have ever seen!!! Bring on the velvet black, high yellow super tigers!!!!

@Vixen- The hatchy i got from you last season is looking to turn out like your ridiculously awesome monty male!!!! Will post pics after the next shed....think i chose well!!! Pity you didn't get a cluch from him again this year!!! :cry:


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 22, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> This one's been shown before, but it is still exceptional at three years of age. No tricks, just a nice snake, a camera and a sunny day



mate... that is one phenomenal looking snake.


----------



## Shauno (Jan 22, 2012)

Some of my future and present breeders.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow @ the fresh blood jungles.
Smoking hot looking jungles Shauno ....


----------



## jakedasnake (Jan 22, 2012)

i wish i had a nice looking jungle.


----------



## Shauno (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks Roger,

Shame I missed out on that Hot Female the other day!!!!


----------



## turtle (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Roger, yes not really fresh blood as I picked these jungles from hatchies when I was lucky enough to go to Peter Krauses home about 10 years ago. Im not sure if he even breeds jungles anymore. At the time had no idea how much of an impact Jungles would make in the herp scene.

Dan


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jan 22, 2012)

Turtle.
Kraussy does still breeds Jungles, but mostly Julattens and Cardwells. I think he is starting a new line of Palmerstons, but all his original Palmerstons went to Snake Ranch.

Shauno,
Smoking hot Jungles you have there, some of those look like Devil line Jungles, would that be correct??????
I have some Jungle Projects that a few of those would fit very nicely into, if your keen to possible move on a female please pm me.


----------



## turtle (Jan 22, 2012)

Cheers for that Barra, I went there years ago with no intention to buy anything but suddenly you feel like a kid in a lolly shop.. The good thing is I know their definitely Peter K's line..

Dan


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jan 22, 2012)

Cheers for the likes and nice comments guys n' gals.

This one has come from a K. Aland line pairing and has the bold stripe along with the amazing colour, I still have to do a double take when I get her out. Pitty her previous dwelling was somewhere in the pits of hell as she is fairly snappy, but you've gotta love a sexy jungle even with an attitude. See how she performs next season..


----------



## meatman (Jan 22, 2012)

Those are some top shelf jungles turtle, shauno & john


----------



## Shauno (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks Guy's

Barrramundi - Sorry to say mate but to date I haven't purchased any pythons from the Devil.


----------



## deebo (Jan 22, 2012)

shauno - that first pic is a cracker!


----------



## agro11 (Jan 22, 2012)

hi guys wonder if some can help me. this is the 1st jungle i ever had its nine months old it shed 2 days ago it had a 3/4 shed then shed the rest a day later . and i feed it a pinky rat it would eat it the day i tryed again the same thing but when i tryed a mouse it took it right away .so how do i get it on to feed on rat ?{i got it 2 weeks ago }
.


----------



## Khagan (Jan 22, 2012)

agro11 said:


> hi guys wonder if some can help me. this is the 1st jungle i ever had its nine months old it shed 2 days ago it had a 3/4 shed then shed the rest a day later . and i feed it a pinky rat it would eat it the day i tryed again the same thing but when i tryed a mouse it took it right away .so how do i get it on to feed on rat ?{i got it 2 weeks ago }
> .



Try a bigger rat? Like a hopper, as pinky rat sounds small for 9 months. If that doesn't work, try braining it.


----------



## Shauno (Jan 22, 2012)

David Evans said:


> shauno - that first pic is a cracker!



Thanks David! I will let the wife know that I was right all along.


----------



## Jarden (Jan 23, 2012)

Bigger rats and scent it with a mouse

This guy just shed today so thought id snap a pic up while i clean him out


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 23, 2012)

What can I say, bugger's a bloody poser... what else was I meant to do?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 23, 2012)

Thats a really good shot ....


----------



## Jarden (Jan 23, 2012)

I want to get pics of my boy out hanging about but ahh hes fully lazy and just sticks to his hide all day lmao


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 24, 2012)

Jarden said:


> I want to get pics of my boy out hanging about but ahh hes fully lazy and just sticks to his hide all day lmao



Skip a few feed days... I get the best "poser" shots when they're a bit hungry lol.


----------



## leamos (Jan 24, 2012)

Just a quick update on my Roger x Sims line B&G female, she's not as pretty as most jungles posted here but her temperment more then makes up for her lack of pretty colours

This was her just 7 weeks ago

View attachment 235531


And a few of her now, she's due for a shed and looking a bit drab and milky with the camera flash, she's come on leaps and bounds since she decided to start taking 25g Hopper rats

View attachment 235526


View attachment 235528


View attachment 235529


----------



## meatman (Jan 28, 2012)

Cleaning this palmerston girls cage out today. 3yrs old now. 
Am going to try breed with her this season
View attachment 236082

Cheers Justin


----------



## deebo (Jan 28, 2012)

a few random hatchy pics.....some of them even didnt bite me! =)

Most are feeding well now and some will be ready to go to new homes soon but still have a few that test my patience but they are getting better and better.

Cheers,
Dave

cracker jungle too meatman.....


----------



## Jarden (Jan 28, 2012)

Ill take the 3rd with the stripe dave  They turning out nice !


----------



## meatman (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks Dave. Good luck with the hatchies. I like the 3rd one as well.

Cheers Justin


----------



## xterra (Jan 29, 2012)

These are my 3 favourite hatchies. 

Finally have the whole clutch feeding and starting to grow like weeds, which is a big relief, most ate in the first three weeks but the final one took 6 weeks and really tested my patience.

These guys are coming up to their 3rd shed so hopefully they start to colour up a little bit soon.

Cheers Paul.
View attachment 236296
View attachment 236294
View attachment 236295


----------



## meatman (Jan 29, 2012)

Looking good Paul. Look forward too seeing them when they colour up.

Cheers Justin


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 29, 2012)

wow awesome stuff paul


----------



## D3pro (Jan 30, 2012)

View attachment 236385
View attachment 236384


----------



## Poggle (Jan 30, 2012)

D3pro said:


> View attachment 236385
> View attachment 236384





They look like they want cuddles


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 30, 2012)

D3pro said:


> View attachment 236385
> View attachment 236384




Monochrome goodness.... nice


----------



## Jarden (Jan 30, 2012)

Very nice d3pro id like a couple B&W one day


----------



## xterra (Jan 31, 2012)

Grogshla said:


> wow awesome stuff paul



Thanks Grogshla, will see what sex they are as I would like to pair two of them in a few years.


D3PRO love the Julattens. What age are they? I am hoping my pair will breed this year but the female is still a bit smaller than I would like.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## D3pro (Jan 31, 2012)

xterra said:


> D3PRO love the Julattens. What age are they? I am hoping my pair will breed this year but the female is still a bit smaller than I would like.
> 
> Cheers,
> Paul




That female was born last season. Bred by colin


----------



## JungleManSam (Feb 4, 2012)

update shot of one of my little fellas after a shed....


----------



## Jarden (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice little critter JMS i got this guy out today for abit of lawn time while i clean out the enclosures


----------



## JungleManSam (Feb 4, 2012)

looks pretty Jarden


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Feb 5, 2012)

This male shed and fed today . .


----------



## onimocnhoj (Feb 5, 2012)

Some recent additions. Pale Athertons hatching.


View attachment 237184


----------



## Colin (Feb 6, 2012)

had several enquiries asking how my jungles are doing.. so heres some pics of the where are they at stage.. still smallish but feeding and growing well and already starting to show some colour.. 

the last pic is one from last season from the same parents so hoping they colour up as well. cheers


----------



## king905au (Feb 6, 2012)

One of my new little hatches only 2 weeks old had his first shed and ate last night


----------



## deebo (Feb 6, 2012)

some random pics while cleaning some hatchy tubs this arvo - most of these have just had their 2nd shed or coming up to their 2nd shed.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## klinic (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey, not sure if this is the place to ask...

But I've been looking into getting a Jungle Python. I was wondering if there is any particular person I should be looking at to get one from. Some sort of 'authority' on Jungle Pythons.

There's been a super helpful member of these forums that I am keen to buy off, but I want to be as safe as possible and make sure I get a reptile that I can keep happy.

Aside from that, beautiful animals everyone!


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 6, 2012)

klinic said:


> Hey, not sure if this is the place to ask...
> 
> But I've been looking into getting a Jungle Python. I was wondering if there is any particular person I should be looking at to get one from. Some sort of 'authority' on Jungle Pythons.
> 
> ...




I'd just check out the for sale section and decide which breeders snakes you like the look of.


----------



## leamos (Feb 6, 2012)

Colin said:


> had several enquiries asking how my jungles are doing.. so heres some pics of the where are they at stage.. still smallish but feeding and growing well and already starting to show some colour..
> 
> the last pic is one from last season from the same parents so hoping they colour up as well. cheers



They're looking great Colin, nice full bellies, can't wait till they're ready to go


----------



## Digit (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey guys, got two 12month olds and they seem to be becoming worse handlers. Usually they would 'nip' at us once then allow some handling, but now they both seem to have fully dilated pupils and be charged up in their striking S constantly. I understand jungles' temperaments are wild, but just wanted to put it out there and ask as they don't need to be provoked any more to strike. Am I doing something wrong? Not enough feed, too much / not enough handling? Or have I just lucked out and have two well developing psychopaths on my hands lol. Cheers


----------



## leamos (Feb 8, 2012)

Finally able to get a half decent (well maybe a 1/4 decent) pic of my jungle now she's in a well lit enclosure and don't have the camera flash stuffing up the colours. She still hasn't shed yet but due anyday now

As i've said before she ain't the prettiest jungle out there and being a mix of gold and yellow lines her final colour is still unknown. Anyway enough excuses for her appearance, here she is......again

View attachment 237597


View attachment 237596


----------



## woody101 (Feb 8, 2012)

this is my male jungle most placid snake i have ever seen loves to be handled


----------



## Jarden (Feb 8, 2012)

Woody dont know if its just me but she looks like a absolute cracker got any full body pics ?


----------



## Blake182 (Feb 8, 2012)

looking at this thread and i just can not wait till i get mine hoot hoot


----------



## woody101 (Feb 8, 2012)

Here you go full body pic


----------



## DerekRoddy (Feb 9, 2012)

Awesome Jungles in this thread!!!!

Here are a few more of mine....





















Roger, check the eyes on the 3rd pic.

Cheers,
D


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Feb 9, 2012)

Stunning jungles Derek .
Yer mate , those silver eyes stand out alright .
Is that a pair in these pics ? Did you breed them ? .
cheers
Roger


----------



## DerekRoddy (Feb 9, 2012)

I got them from a buddy of mine. The parents came from Kevin and Sue Handley from Schuett lines.
I'll happily raise em up....they look great. I wish I could capture their yellow though! Haha. NEON!!!! Haha.

D


----------



## killimike (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow, the jungles you guys overseas have are a bit average.....


----------



## Khagan (Feb 9, 2012)

.


----------



## Dmnted (Feb 9, 2012)

Here are a few B&W Jungles I have bred this year.
7 weeks old with one shed up to 5 weeks ago.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Feb 9, 2012)

DerekRoddy said:


> I got them from a buddy of mine. The parents came from Kevin and Sue Handley from Price line animals.
> I'll happily raise em up....they look great. I wish I could capture their yellow though! Haha. NEON!!!! Haha.
> 
> D



Ok ,Now i understand why they look so good .
What a top bloodline too ...
Good luck with them D ..


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Feb 11, 2012)

*Jungle*

My male Jungle Sorek, He is a Great Handler once out of enclosure


----------



## Jarden (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice solid black on sorek


----------



## Fantazmic (Feb 11, 2012)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Stunning jungles Derek .
> Yer mate , those silver eyes stand out alright .
> Is that a pair in these pics ? Did you breed them ? .
> cheers
> Roger



what is the significance of the silver eyes.....does it mean what I think it means ?

Elizabeth


----------



## leamos (Feb 11, 2012)

I thought some jungles just go through a phase were they develop silver eyes


----------



## FusionMorelia (Feb 11, 2012)

Dmnted said:


> Here are a few B&W Jungles I have bred this year.
> 7 weeks old with one shed up to 5 weeks ago.


not bad dmented, nice avatar too,  its very familiar 
Nato


----------



## Colin (Feb 12, 2012)

couple of B&W Julatten Jungles I bred this season 

female











male


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Feb 12, 2012)

Fantazmic said:


> what is the significance of the silver eyes.....does it mean what I think it means ?
> 
> Elizabeth




Hello Elizabeth .
Some jungles can have silver/greyish eyes as sub adults and yearlings but the eyes usually get darker with age .
Some silver eyes are a lot brighter also Elizabeth giving that jungle a nicer look. IMO.
Check all the jungle pics in the thread ? You will notice some have silver eyes and some are brighter or nicer than others..


Roger


----------



## Dmnted (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks N.A.T.O
Cant wait for a few more sheds and I'll add some more photos later.
As for the avatar, I love that photo!
It's not one of mine and came across it while looking at jungle photo's on google.
Judging by you saying it looks farmiliar, it's one of yours.
Who's the breeder?

Nice Colin!
How old are they now?

Oh and in regards to the silver eyes, I was thinking about that myself.
3/4 of my clutch has Silver eyes and the rest are a Copper colour.
I was just thing it was random from the eye colour alleles of each parent as one of my adults has silver and one copper.


----------



## Colin (Feb 12, 2012)

Dmnted said:


> Thanks N.A.T.O
> Cant wait for a few more sheds and I'll add some more photos later.
> As for the avatar, I love that photo!
> It's not one of mine and came across it while looking at jungle photo's on google.
> ...



If that avatar pic your using is nathan's B&W julatten I bred it.. 

thanks those B&W's above hatched on 15-11-11 so starting to get a bit of size and colour to them now


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Feb 12, 2012)

Spectacular Julattens as always Col..


----------



## FusionMorelia (Feb 12, 2012)

im stoked as with my B&W hes a stunner feeder, never even bites, loves being out and even likes it when i put my darwin in with him as i wash out enclosures lol
keep the julattens coming!


----------



## leamos (Feb 12, 2012)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Hello Elizabeth .
> Some jungles can have silver/greyish eyes as sub adults and yearlings but the eyes usually get darker with age .
> Some silver eyes are a lot brighter also Elizabeth giving that jungle a nicer look. IMO.
> Check all the jungle pics in the thread ? You will notice some have silver eyes and some are brighter or nicer than others..
> ...



If you look carefully you can see my yearling is currently going through the change, one eye is slightly more copery and other more silver

View attachment 238080


----------



## Dmnted (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep Col, it is one of Nathans photos.
It is a little stunner and I love the way it is all curled up on the stick.
Now I'm just going to have to get creative and get some of mine out for a photo shoot.
It's just so painful to get them to sit still and smile for the camera 
Yours are looking great for only 2-3 sheds (guessing)!


----------



## Fantazmic (Feb 12, 2012)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Hello Elizabeth .
> Some jungles can have silver/greyish eyes as sub adults and yearlings but the eyes usually get darker with age .
> Some silver eyes are a lot brighter also Elizabeth giving that jungle a nicer look. IMO.
> Check all the jungle pics in the thread ? You will notice some have silver eyes and some are brighter or nicer than others..
> ...



Thanks Roger

Mine have probably had siler eyes and I havent even noticed !!



leamos said:


> If you look carefully you can see my yearling is currently going through the change, one eye is slightly more copery and other more silver
> 
> View attachment 238080



Right leamos I have to go check my Tully babies from Roger they are just over 12 months old......Ive probably missed the whole thing !! and certainly never saw it on my athertons !!


----------



## gozz (Feb 12, 2012)

nice jungles Colin.....


----------



## meatman (Feb 12, 2012)

Great looking jungles everyone. Love the silver eyes. 
Heres some pics from yesterday
SXR yearling from Colin
View attachment 238181

3yr Julatten lazing around
View attachment 238182


Cheers Justin


----------



## Dmnted (Feb 12, 2012)

Gorgeous Jungles Justin !


----------



## gozz (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice julatten Justin....


----------



## meatman (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the likes & comments. That is the female I got off you Trent.
I keep eyeing of the other 8 siblings you have for sale.
No funds or space at the moment though.

Cheers Justin


----------



## Jarden (Feb 13, 2012)

Picked this girl up on thursday from Dave Evans she was in shed when i got her but she shed tonight and is looking nice .


----------



## Irbz_27 (Feb 13, 2012)

*my new jungle*

so after wanting one for the best part of about 20 years i finally got my first snake. just got this 2 year old jungle on friday.
View attachment 238319
View attachment 238320
View attachment 238321
View attachment 238322

Dont think its gonna be another 20 year before adding to the collection


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice!!!


----------



## Jarden (Feb 13, 2012)

Before you know it you will have plenty more lol


----------



## leamos (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice jungles guys


----------



## Smithers (Feb 13, 2012)

Got this Hunka Hunka Burning Love yesterday thought I'd add it to the thread  Thanks Colin  I adore her. I'm still a bit :shock: I keep editing this post and adding stuff,......I named her Euluma It's the name of a creek in Julatten Qld. 


View attachment 238340


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Feb 13, 2012)

Thats a brilliant looking jungle , 
soo much colour in that stunning banded pattern..


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 13, 2012)

gorgeous brett


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 13, 2012)

Smithers said:


> Got this Hunka Hunka Burning Love yesterday thought I'd add it to the thread
> 
> 
> View attachment 238340



Very very nice mate... now give us the background one it, and where's the nother one?


----------



## Smithers (Feb 13, 2012)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Thats a brilliant looking jungle ,
> soo much colour in that stunning banded pattern..



Thanks Wayne 30hrs later i'm still smiling, got this pic because it shed overnight. 

Is it normal for jungles to sit and shed in water bowl? not that I minded just it's diff than my Wheatbelts who crap in the back corner usually, well trained lol.



newtolovingsnake said:


> gorgeous brett



Cheers Darl,...Stoked  and then some



Red-Ink said:


> Very very nice mate... now give us the background one it, and where's the nother one?






It's a Julatten Jungle from Colin   The other one is an Albino so it' sin the Darwin thread,...I will get the partners for them later be it Pure or Jag, might have a toe in both pools n see what comes about.


----------



## JungleManSam (Feb 13, 2012)

Some few update shots of my lil guys 

First two are of Xena about to shed, her colours are a little poor at the moment. 
Next two are of Diablo looking as beautiful as ever.
Last two are of my eldest snake Cleo, she is due for a shed soon too.


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 13, 2012)

Smithers said:


> Got this Hunka Hunka Burning Love yesterday thought I'd add it to the thread
> 
> 
> View attachment 238340



That snake is awesome brett. Are you going to breed them?


----------



## onimocnhoj (Feb 13, 2012)

Some of this season's hatchlings. I'm looking forward to seeing some of these guys and their siblings colour up.

View attachment 238392
View attachment 238393
View attachment 238394
View attachment 238395


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 13, 2012)

aw Brett, your jungle looks lovely! Congratulations! wee bit envious here!


and Beautiful snakes as always John! your have fine taste in what you breed!


----------



## Smithers (Feb 13, 2012)

Grogshla said:


> That snake is awesome brett. Are you going to breed them?



Thanks Adam, Yes I plan to in about 3 yrs time not to far away.


----------



## -Katana- (Feb 13, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> Some of this season's hatchlings. I'm looking forward to seeing some of these guys and their siblings colour up.
> 
> View attachment 238392
> View attachment 238393
> ...



well done


----------



## Smithers (Feb 13, 2012)

vampstorso said:


> aw Brett, your jungle looks lovely! Congratulations! wee bit envious here!



Thank you Darl  You should see it first hand,...one day I hope you can.


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 13, 2012)

Smithers said:


> Thank you Darl  You should see it first hand,...one day I hope you can.



Why, are you gonna send it too me? hahaha 

Well hopefully I'll be there to bug the boy soon, so you can show me then! it's a gorgeous snake! you must be stoked!


----------



## Jarden (Feb 13, 2012)

Mate that's a cracker u have wouldn't mind getting a couple soon


----------



## onimocnhoj (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks Cooldenturestorso and katana. I'll post a few more pics a little later, these are from some of my favourite jungles. I don't need anymore holdbacks, but what can ya do??

Nice snake Smithers.


----------



## -Katana- (Feb 14, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> Thanks Cooldenturestorso and katana. I'll post a few more pics a little later, these are from some of my favourite jungles. I don't need anymore holdbacks, but what can ya do??
> 
> Nice snake Smithers.



I REALLY like the third one, Oni!


----------



## Bandit05 (Feb 14, 2012)

View attachment 238426


View attachment 238427

View attachment 238425
I have to thank OzGecko for my two new boys, sorry about the crap pics, Ive just finished one of their new homes, still finishing off the other one


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 14, 2012)

that enclosure looks fantastic Bandit!

I love the bridge.

Jungles are pretty too!!


----------



## Bandit05 (Feb 14, 2012)

View attachment 238428
Thanks Nada, this one is nearly finished


----------



## Smithers (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice snake Smithers

Thanks John,..not to shabby your self mate,..impressive stuff


----------



## Colin (Feb 14, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> I don't need anymore holdbacks, but what can ya do??



haha that's GOLD and so true


----------



## meatman (Feb 14, 2012)

Bandit05 said:


> View attachment 238426
> 
> 
> View attachment 238427
> ...


Very nice jungles & enclosures mate. Well done


----------



## saltuarius (Feb 14, 2012)

Here are couple of hatchies from last years pairing of a Krauss male to a super tiger female!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 14, 2012)

Some black and whites I bred:


----------



## onimocnhoj (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice animals Saltuarius, worked out well. Fingers crossed they get the colours you're after. 

Here are some more whipper snappers..

View attachment 238451
View attachment 238453
View attachment 238454
View attachment 238455
View attachment 238456
View attachment 238457


----------



## Jarden (Feb 14, 2012)

Bandit05 said:


> View attachment 238428
> Thanks Nada, this one is nearly finished



Looks like the Jungle map off black ops haha


----------



## meatman (Feb 14, 2012)

Yearling SXR from Colin. Had a shed last night so got more practice with new camera.
View attachment 238466


Cheers Justin


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 14, 2012)

A weird one starting to color up..


----------



## Renenet (Feb 14, 2012)

Smithers said:


> Got this Hunka Hunka Burning Love yesterday thought I'd add it to the thread



Wow, Smithers. I'm not super fond of the B&Ws, but that one is stunning. The patterning reminds me of a white tiger.


----------



## sunyi1031 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi, there

Another newbie to the jungle world. My new B&G jaguar is about to ship to me from SXR the next week, i was thinking hold her into a large tub with a clip lid for a couple of months, while i am turning the underneath cabinet of my Darwin cage into the second enclosure. I wonder anyone has any suggestions on the proper setup of my tub?

any suggestions appreciated.

Sunny


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 14, 2012)

Another hatchy stripy one yet to color up






Yearling "blue-grey" Jungle:






Random boring one:







sunyi1031 said:


> Hi, there
> 
> Another newbie to the jungle world. My new B&G jaguar is about to ship to me from SXR the next week, i was thinking hold her into a large tub with a clip lid for a couple of months, while i am turning the underneath cabinet of my Darwin cage into the second enclosure. I wonder anyone has any suggestions on the proper setup of my tub?
> 
> ...



This is what I keep my hatchys in , with a heat cord under on a thermo.


----------



## saltuarius (Feb 14, 2012)

Just took a few update shots of the hatchies from my previous post today (ArLi 6 and 11) and two new hachies! All have had 2 sheds now and i'm just waiting to see how they color up!!!

Enjoy!!


----------



## tankslapt (Feb 14, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> A weird one starting to color up..



I want.


----------



## meatman (Feb 14, 2012)

Some great jungles there scleropages & saltuarius, even the random boring one. 
Good luck with your new hatchie sunny


----------



## Jarden (Feb 14, 2012)

First feed with me good to know shes had a good shed and has settled in good at her new home


----------



## sunyi1031 (Feb 14, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> Another hatchy stripy one yet to color up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thxxx Scl, great setup, with that green decor looks even better. now I am just struggling with heat lamps, do you think it's necessary?


----------



## leamos (Feb 14, 2012)

sunyi1031 said:


> thxxx Scl, great setup, with that green decor looks even better. now I am just struggling with heat lamps, do you think it's necessary?



Heat lamp for a click clack? No you don't want that, heat mat or heat cord on a thermo is what you need


----------



## D3pro (Feb 15, 2012)

I love this female I stole off Joe Ball

View attachment 238595
View attachment 238594
View attachment 238593


----------



## deebo (Feb 15, 2012)

that is a stunner D3......well done to catch joe off gaurd! haha!


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 15, 2012)

Cool B&W
I NEED more jungles! lol


----------



## D3pro (Feb 15, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> Cool B&W
> I NEED more jungles! lol



It's actually a black and yellow, but the sun makes it look faded


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 15, 2012)

D3pro said:


> It's actually a black and yellow, but the son makes it look faded



wow really? I fort it didn't look like a "julatten" but it did look black and white... cool snake all the same


----------



## Jarden (Feb 15, 2012)

Get some pics up of that yearling female you're going to hand over to me dave  shes worth a perve


----------



## Colin (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## leamos (Feb 15, 2012)

What a terrible looking snake Colin hahaha, but seriously Colin you gotta stop rubbing it in


----------



## saltuarius (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments!! Good to hear a bit of feedback!

Cheers


----------



## D3pro (Feb 16, 2012)

Colin that jungle is awesome. Send it here for a couple of years lol



Scleropages said:


> wow really? I fort it didn't look like a "julatten" but it did look black and white... cool snake all the same



Yeah it was the lighting outside (I wish she was black and white)
here is a picture showing her colours.... the female has since grown a heck.


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow Col, that jungle is incredible mate. Just when I think your stock can't get any better, you pull something like this out


----------



## ingie (Feb 16, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> Nice animals Saltuarius, worked out well. Fingers crossed they get the colours you're after.
> 
> Here are some more whipper snappers..
> 
> ...



**Want**


----------



## gavgav (Feb 18, 2012)

how long does it take for B&W Julatten Jungles to color up good


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Feb 18, 2012)

gavgav said:


> how long does it take for B&W Julatten Jungles to color up good



2 to 3 yrs I believe.


----------



## gavgav (Feb 18, 2012)

Jungleman said:


> 2 to 3 yrs I believe.


thanks mines just over a year old now but the whites arnt that bright


----------



## Smithers (Feb 18, 2012)

Sleeping in


View attachment 238980


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey Colin, you have gotta be happy with that one.
Cheers
Ian


----------



## Smithers (Feb 18, 2012)

Hot Snake Colin, the yellow omg


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Feb 18, 2012)

I think that you sold me the wrong one Colin. LOL
Cheers
Ian


----------



## Fantazmic (Feb 18, 2012)

Colin that snake is amazing 

LOVE IT !!
Just showed my son and he loved it too !!


----------



## bracey91 (Feb 20, 2012)

Few shots of my new B&W Jungle hatchie I picked up on the weekend, absolutely love her! Just need to work on my camera skills to really show off the white when she sheds..


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 20, 2012)

From the click clack to the enclosure


----------



## xterra (Feb 20, 2012)

*Cleaning night*

Got a few shots of my palmy hatchies while cleaning tonight. These guys are around 9 weeks old now and have just had their 3rd shed. Just starting to see small changes after each shed.

Cheers,
Paul
View attachment 239504
View attachment 239505
View attachment 239506


----------



## Bandit05 (Feb 20, 2012)

I really like the third one Paul , very nice


----------



## xterra (Feb 20, 2012)

Bandit05 said:


> I really like the third one Paul , very nice



Thanks Bandit, it has a bit of a messy pattern but probably the best colour of the clutch.


----------



## leamos (Feb 20, 2012)

Post shed


----------



## onimocnhoj (Feb 20, 2012)

Quite a few nice jungles getting around this season, are all the nice ones 'holdbacks' lol?

Some more little guys..
View attachment 239512
View attachment 239513
View attachment 239514


----------



## Bandit05 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thats why I like it Paul, I prefer unusual patterns

cheers Deb


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 20, 2012)

love that last guy John!
then again, I love everything you post!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Feb 21, 2012)

This female just shed and was looking nice so i took a pic of her.






Plus 2 of her offspring, my keepers..



















This male was bred by Anthony Mitchell arrived a few days ago . 
Thanks mate .





cheers Roger


----------



## tankslapt (Feb 21, 2012)

those hatchies = :shock:


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 21, 2012)

Here some I don't think I have uploaded... ( sorry if I have)


----------



## tankslapt (Feb 21, 2012)

Here's a yearling I got from snakeitup. she wasn't the greatest feeder to begin with but now is smashing rats like they're going extinct. Very messy pattern but a wicked yellow coming through.


----------



## meatman (Feb 21, 2012)

Some great looking jungles scleorpages and tankslapt.

cheers justin


----------



## vjungle (Feb 22, 2012)

Some very nice striped jungles Roger, the one in the middle with the two stripes down the dorsal looks like a cracker!!!!


----------



## lgotje (Feb 22, 2012)

View attachment 239812
one of the boys here he just turned 1 year old


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 23, 2012)

Cleaned some more this morn so took some more random pics....
These are some yearlings I bred last season...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

love the B&W Schleropages!


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 23, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> love the B&W Schleropages!



Yar , they look nice at around 12 months of age...
This is what they look like before they color up ( From the same parents as last year)


----------



## bracey91 (Feb 23, 2012)

Beautiful jungles, can't stop looking through this thread, by far my favorite snake! Cant wait for my hatchu B&W to colour up!


----------



## deebo (Feb 23, 2012)

A few pics from today.....

my holdback girl from last season just shed the other day so grabbed a few of her and some hatchys that i might keep back for a while. The stripey one is male so might use him over the holdback in a couple of years.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Bandit05 (Feb 23, 2012)

WOW Scleropages they are all stunning but I think I heard the second one say it wanted to come live here lol . Great work they are a credit to you and I love seeing your Jungles . I only got my first two Palmerston Jungle boys two weeks ago and they are quickly turning into my favourites even though one of them just wants to eat me lol. I am looking at getting a B&W next .

Cheers Deb


----------



## Khagan (Feb 23, 2012)

Jeez Scleropages you have so many good animals, you must be like those hoarder people cept with snakes XD.


----------



## Wookie (Feb 23, 2012)

tankslapt said:


> Here's a yearling I got from snakeitup. she wasn't the greatest feeder to begin with but now is smashing rats like they're going extinct. Very messy pattern but a wicked yellow coming through.



Forget the colour, that patterning is sexy!


----------



## Pamahu (Feb 24, 2012)

Thought i would post a pic of my baby.
First pic is when i first got him almost a year ago, and the second/third pics is him a month ago a few hrs before a shed.
Sorry about the crap photos, done on an iphone.

View attachment 240087


View attachment 240088


View attachment 240089


----------



## Jayboy12 (Feb 24, 2012)

View attachment 240092
View attachment 240093

My 6 Year old Jungle Girl


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey,
This is one of my SXR girls (2 years old), I haven't posted her before as she never really stood out to me but she is starting to colour up nicely over the last few months so I thought Id show her off.


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 25, 2012)

tankslapt said:


> Here's a yearling I got from snakeitup. she wasn't the greatest feeder to begin with but now is smashing rats like they're going extinct. Very messy pattern but a wicked yellow coming through.



Gorgeous



GeckoJosh said:


> Hey,
> This is one of my SXR girls (2 years old), I haven't posted her before as she never really stood out to me but she is starting to colour up nicely over the last few months so I thought Id show her off.



Wow she is real pretty


----------



## bracey91 (Feb 25, 2012)

View attachment 240176
View attachment 240175

My girl up on her dowels where she spends most of her day


----------



## meatman (Feb 26, 2012)

View attachment 240339


----------



## jamesjr (Feb 27, 2012)

Some Montgomery jungles after there first shed.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Feb 27, 2012)

meatman said:


> View attachment 240339


dose that have any dimond in it?


----------



## -Katana- (Feb 27, 2012)

jamesjr said:


> Some Montgomery jungles after there first shed.





Wow....seriously....WOW!!!


----------



## Suenstu (Feb 27, 2012)

My girl is 2 years old now.
(taken with my iPhone)


----------



## Khagan (Feb 27, 2012)

Suenstu said:


> My girl is 2 years old now.
> (taken with my iPhone)



That yellow is amazing!


----------



## meatman (Feb 27, 2012)

jamesjr said:


> Some Montgomery jungles after there first shed.



Looking good James. Keep us posted on how they go. Really like the parents 



Liamb561 said:


> dose that have any dimond in it?
> 
> No diamond in this palmerston girl. Just a bit of tipping
> 
> ...


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Feb 27, 2012)

My girlfriend and "dino"
View attachment 240605

And myselve with him


----------



## jamesjr (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks Katana and meatman, i will update pics as they colour up.

Cheers
Wayne


----------



## Bandit05 (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow Josh , she is coming along quite nicely


----------



## Saxon_Aus (Feb 28, 2012)

Here's a picture of my female jungle "snappy"


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 28, 2012)

Bucket of Jungles

Because all I do (apart from work) is clean snakes out... here some more pics from last night/this morn....
All pure Jungles...


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 1, 2012)

I was cleaning out one enclosure so I thought Id throw them in together for a bit..


----------



## Vixen (Mar 2, 2012)

My holdback shed again the other day, I opened the tub and was just blown away. The yellow on this thing is just FLURO, the camera can't even pick it up properly!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow thats nice Vixen, stunning contrast


----------



## leamos (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow, stunning colour and pattern Vixen


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Mar 2, 2012)

Some of next seasons breeders......


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 2, 2012)

I took one last pic before I separated them


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 2, 2012)

Looks great josh, fantastic pair. Vixen that's got a great contrast love it.


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 3, 2012)

One of the yearlings out for a wander....


----------



## Garenio (Mar 4, 2012)

Moved the Jungle Python to a new enclosure. The lighting setup brings out the colours nicely!

View attachment 241393


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 5, 2012)

Vixen said:


> My holdback shed again the other day, I opened the tub and was just blown away. The yellow on this thing is just FLURO, the camera can't even pick it up properly!



Stunning!!!


----------



## xterra (Mar 6, 2012)

This is my 3yr old Julatten male. He was a very slow starter but he has put a bit of size on him this summer.

Paul
View attachment 241763


----------



## bracey91 (Mar 8, 2012)

just shed yesterday so thought id share some pics!


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 8, 2012)

Very unusual patterns there bracey.

Here is my yearlong jungle all grown up!


----------



## tankslapt (Mar 8, 2012)

Day old jungles.


----------



## meatman (Mar 8, 2012)

Cant wait to have that many jungles in a tub


----------



## Teracis (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi All, just found this thread, I haven't posted here in AGES until today, I put some info in the jungle weights thread, bit of a long story, I guess I should link to it here, I'll edit this later when I find it again.

I'll have to put up some pics of Harry (5 y.o. jungle python) when I get a chance.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 9, 2012)

George Jnr, starting to colour up nicely.

View attachment 242144
View attachment 242145


----------



## tankslapt (Mar 9, 2012)

Ha! Your pics looked like 1 pic until I opened them. Gawjus btw..


----------



## Colin (Mar 9, 2012)

couple of jungle hatchies starting to show some colour


----------



## leamos (Mar 10, 2012)

Looking great Colin


----------



## Colin (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## -Katana- (Mar 11, 2012)

Here is a pic of a young male I recently acquired. I was wondering if anyone might be able to say if they think the dark smutting/smudging in his center line will disappear as he gets older?View attachment 242380


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 11, 2012)

Smudging usually gets worse with age.


----------



## -Katana- (Mar 11, 2012)

bugger. Thanks for the reply, JP2.


----------



## xterra (Mar 12, 2012)

This little hatchy is starting to show some colour.
View attachment 242573


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 12, 2012)

A few more Jungles I hatched.....


----------



## deebo (Mar 12, 2012)

lookin good paul! Is that one of the keepers?


----------



## xterra (Mar 12, 2012)

David Evans said:


> lookin good paul! Is that one of the keepers?


Yeh Dave thats my favourite.

Sceleropages that striped hatchy is awesome. How many generations has it taken to produce something like that?

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 12, 2012)

xterra said:


> Yeh Dave thats my favourite.
> 
> Sceleropages that striped hatchy is awesome. How many generations has it taken to produce something like that?
> 
> ...



Thats only the 2nd year from my first pairing.... there will be heaps better then least years holdbacks reach breeding age, let alone this years holdbacks....


----------



## Irbz_27 (Mar 13, 2012)

View attachment 242607
View attachment 242608

some fresh pics of dusty after a shed


----------



## ingie (Mar 14, 2012)

My new jungles  these guys are only as thick as my finger so I can't wait to see how they look all grown up! (Crappy iPhone pics)

Boy





Girl





Girl


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 14, 2012)

Jungle Shed 2 days ago had to get some pics
View attachment 242743
View attachment 242744
View attachment 242745


can you guys see my photos?


----------



## Khagan (Mar 14, 2012)

Liamb561 said:


> Jungle Shed 2 days ago had to get some pics
> View attachment 242743
> View attachment 242744
> View attachment 242745
> ...



They are not working mate :C.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 14, 2012)

i know i should probly start my own thread but how do you guys upload the big photos, im having troubles uploading


----------



## Khagan (Mar 14, 2012)

Liamb561 said:


> i know i should probly start my own thread but how do you guys upload the big photos, im having troubles uploading



Try uploading to somewhere like photobucket or imageshack and then use the




code.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 14, 2012)

hows that


----------



## onimocnhoj (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey Ingie,

I'm still not feeling so good about parting with those jungles - particularly that last one! It will be very nice, scouts honour. 

Here are some nice two year olds in the sun.

View attachment 242822
View attachment 242823


----------



## ingie (Mar 15, 2012)

Haha well you shouldn't have let me pick then. You know I have good taste 
When I got home and looked at them in proper light I was even more excited lol. The 1 year old (pic 3) is soooo pretty but a total *****! The female in pic 2 has the whole package though, hasn't tried to bite at all and her black and yellow are amazing and clear! I think she must have been going through a shed or something in the first pic you took of her.


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm looking forward to these two coloring up soon...


----------



## Khagan (Mar 15, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> I'm looking forward to these two coloring up soon...



Nice little piggys you have there lol.


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 15, 2012)

Khagan said:


> Nice little piggys you have there lol.



lol yar they look almost like ball pythons after a feed. This stripey line has zero feeding problems haha


----------



## onimocnhoj (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice stripes Sclero, what do the parents look like? Any pics?

Here's a two year old. Now that we're talking stripes and stuff. Not a super striped number, but a nice snake all the same..

View attachment 242852
View attachment 242853


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 15, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> Nice stripes Sclero, what do the parents look like? Any pics?
> 
> Here's a two year old. Now that we're talking stripes and stuff. Not a super striped number, but a nice snake all the same..



All I do is clean and take pics...Nice stripys btw
Parents are from Rodger...
Here's "Dad" mum looks the same , they are around 5 or 6 years old now


----------



## onimocnhoj (Mar 15, 2012)

The next generation will be very interesting to see. 

Were the other clutch mates as striped as those two youngsters?


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 15, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> The next generation will be very interesting to see.
> 
> Were the other clutch mates as striped as those two youngsters?



All fully striped last season was the second year breeding the parents ...Last years weren't too bad
Those two are the better lookers out of the lot

One of Last years from the same parents ( I have posted it before):





Found some pics of cluch mates that have been sold


----------



## Fantazmic (Mar 15, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> I'm looking forward to these two coloring up soon...



Paul your baby snakes have such fat tummies


----------



## gozz (Mar 16, 2012)

A few adults cheers


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 16, 2012)

they're lovely gozz.


----------



## xterra (Mar 16, 2012)

Gozz that female Cowley and the male Babinda Tully are very nice snakes.
Love the solid black on the female.

Paul


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 16, 2012)

Fantazmic said:


> Paul your baby snakes have such fat tummies



LOl , that pic was taken right after I fed them



gozz said:


> A few adults cheers



They are awesome!

Heres some "Greenish" Pure Athertons I am stuffing around with..

Adult:










Babys:


----------



## Krycki (Mar 16, 2012)

*wanted male jungle*

hi im looking for a high yellow male jungle 2yrs or older around gold coast or brisbane cheers


----------



## Fantazmic (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Paul

They look interesting but I think I refer your blue ones with the beautiful creamy yellow

Elizabeth


----------



## Khagan (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey Blueman, that Atherton looks very similar to some Julattens, interesting. Is it just the pics or do they also seem similar irl too?


----------



## meatman (Mar 17, 2012)

Looking good Trent. Love the babinda x. I agree with Khagen Scleropages. That atherton looks very similar to a lot of julattens getting around. Very nice.

Cheers Justin


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 17, 2012)

I think it's just the pic , IRL there is a big difference when compared to my Adult julattens.Even the hatchys are totaly different than my B/Ys and B/Ws



Fantazmic said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> They look interesting but I think I refer your blue ones with the beautiful creamy yellow
> 
> Elizabeth


They are a few seasons away from getting produced still...


----------



## vjungle (Mar 17, 2012)

gozz they are NICE mate very NICE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xterra (Mar 18, 2012)

Not the best photo but the Jullaten is a bit fiesty and was having non of it.

Love seeing the Julattens next to the black and yellows.

View attachment 243264


----------



## Tobias008 (Mar 19, 2012)

View attachment 243310
View attachment 243311
View attachment 243312
View attachment 243313
View attachment 243314
View attachment 243315
Just weighed both my Jungles, she's starting to grow quickly now just over 1m and 340g. Male is a big boy now 3 yrs, about 2m and weighs in at 1.76kg


----------



## onimocnhoj (Mar 20, 2012)

Some two year olds I bred... Two years ago? All from different clutches. 

View attachment 243520
View attachment 243521
View attachment 243522


----------



## woody101 (Mar 20, 2012)

Getting this little girl from Roger in 2 weeks or so cant wait


----------



## onimocnhoj (Mar 20, 2012)

A couple for those who don't mind the 'high-blacks' 

View attachment 243544
View attachment 243545


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 21, 2012)

This is Maze. She is my partners new tiger jungle. Ain't she just a gorgeous little demon? Awww!


----------



## ingie (Mar 21, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> A couple for those who don't mind the 'high-blacks'
> 
> View attachment 243544
> View attachment 243545


These are getting blacker  Will be awesome when they are all black!


----------



## SYNeR (Mar 21, 2012)

Some really nice pics.. I'm really wanting another jungle now


----------



## gozz (Mar 21, 2012)

A few little yearling cowleys, and a cowley x devil line


----------



## deebo (Mar 21, 2012)

I really like that cowley x devil gozz.....

A few pics from cleaning some hatchy tubs tonight. I like how much yellow flecking the 2nd and 3rd one has(same snake). It has a nice bit of yellow coming through on it too which doesnt really show in the pics though.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## onimocnhoj (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah Ingie, 

They are really smudging up nicely! Can't wait to show everyone the 'ugliest jungles in the world' lol..
I quite like them.

Here are two more little fellas.
View attachment 243754
View attachment 243756


----------



## meatman (Mar 22, 2012)

Looking good Trent. I agree with Dave about the Cowley x. Coming along nicely.
Good to see you posting a few jungle pics again. You have some crackers.

Cheers Justin


----------



## onimocnhoj (Mar 22, 2012)

Here are two more two year olds. 

I like jungles..

View attachment 243902
View attachment 243903


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 22, 2012)

I have "Jungle" issues as well... heres a hatchy and a yearling I had out tonight......


----------



## Trimeresurus (Mar 22, 2012)

.


----------



## tankslapt (Mar 22, 2012)

Scleropages said:


>



:shock: my fav of yours yet sclero. I really like.


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 22, 2012)

tankslapt said:


> :shock: my fav of yours yet sclero. I really like.



I hatched two like this... a few years you can have a baby when they breed if you still want one....


----------



## Colin (Mar 23, 2012)

might breed these two together this season

male (SXR line) from apollo x aphrodite






female (SXR line) from apollo x athena


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 23, 2012)

Very nice Col.


----------



## Kitah (Mar 23, 2012)

Gorgeous, Colin!


----------



## gozz (Mar 23, 2012)

adult breeder


----------



## gavgav (Mar 23, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> LOl , that pic was taken right after I fed them
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Khagan said:


> Hey Blueman, that Atherton looks very similar to some Julattens, interesting. Is it just the pics or do they also seem similar irl too?


looks about like my 16month old julatten i got off colin last year same colors


----------



## Colin (Mar 23, 2012)

gavgav said:


> looks about like my 16month old julatten i got off colin last year same colors



the julattens I bred are not athertons and are pure julattens. not only are they tremain andersons original line several of my animals are tremains breeder animals.


----------



## gavgav (Mar 23, 2012)

Colin said:


> the julattens I bred are not athertons and are pure julattens. not only are they tremain andersons original line several of my animals are tremains breeder animals.



and there stunning i was just saying my jungle i got off you look like the one in the picture


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 24, 2012)

I have Tremain line Julattens as well , look totally different than my "green" Athertons.... I will have to try and get a pic of both together.


----------



## Smithers (Mar 24, 2012)

View attachment 244147
View attachment 244146
View attachment 244144


Not the best of circumstances for a photo shoot coming into a shed but you grab the chances when they come this time was during a spring clean 4.5months


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 24, 2012)

My black and whites:


----------



## Gibblore (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice snake blue man


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 24, 2012)

Here is a couple of my semi striped ones all supposed to be pure tully.View attachment 244167


----------



## meatman (Mar 24, 2012)

View attachment 244288


----------



## Trimeresurus (Mar 24, 2012)

Eating a mouse


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 24, 2012)

Ha ha ha I saw this thread and suddenly realized..... I can post in here now  is nowhere safe? 
Here is Zuri 

View attachment 244301



And Pandora

View attachment 244302


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 25, 2012)

Yellow tip:






Little stripe:


----------



## Shauno (Mar 27, 2012)

Love this thread, very nice guy's!! Keep them coming. Updated pics of some of my hold backs and a new striped male that has recently joined my collection.


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 27, 2012)

Shauno said:


> Love this thread, very nice guy's!! Keep them coming. Updated pics of some of my hold backs and a new striped male that has recently joined my collection.



the 4th is freeking awesome ( typed wile i have a scrubby on the keybord) haha


----------



## meatman (Mar 27, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> the 4th is freeking awesome ( typed wile i have a scrubby on the keybord) haha


Not the same scrubby that trashed the house?


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 27, 2012)

haha no way! one of his babys...


Heres a jungle pic so i dont stray from the thread
.

Green Atherton:





lol


----------



## phantomreptiles (Mar 29, 2012)

A couple of mine...


----------



## saltuarius (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice RP jungles there Phantom!!!!


----------



## -Katana- (Mar 29, 2012)

That bottom one is a show stopper, Phantom.


----------



## phantomreptiles (Mar 29, 2012)

Ahh thanks his name is "666" to give you an idea of his personality, he gets worse as he gets older....he is two now


----------



## Perko (Mar 29, 2012)

13mth old getting to know her Dad!


----------



## adam111 (Mar 29, 2012)

one of mine


----------



## tankslapt (Mar 29, 2012)

Is that another snake hanging over the glass tracks? I'm confused.


----------



## Shotta (Mar 29, 2012)

here is my jungle python also have another in a thread lol 
sorry for low quality pics.. dammit sorry my pics dont work in this thread for some reason


----------



## gozz (Mar 30, 2012)

a couple that arnt solid black


----------



## Perko (Mar 31, 2012)

There stunners Gozz



gozz said:


> a couple that arnt solid black


----------



## Smithers (Mar 31, 2012)

Fresh Suit on my 4.5 month Julatten


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 31, 2012)

That's a cracker Smither's, who bred that?


----------



## Smithers (Mar 31, 2012)

junglepython2 said:


> That's a cracker Smither's, who bred that?



Thanks JP2  She's bred by Colin


----------



## gavgav (Mar 31, 2012)

Smithers said:


> Fresh Suit on my 4.5 month Julatten



very nice snake u got there, whats its temperment like?


----------



## Smithers (Mar 31, 2012)

gavgav said:


> very nice snake u got there, whats its temperment like?





Hey Gav, it's a very placid snake and loven it


----------



## meatman (Mar 31, 2012)

that julatten of yours is coming along nicely Brett

cheers Justin


----------



## onimocnhoj (Mar 31, 2012)

Two more pretty little prickle mouths..

View attachment 245165
View attachment 245167


----------



## turtle (Mar 31, 2012)

This girl is just about to shed so feeling camera shy..


----------



## Kitah (Apr 1, 2012)

Turtle, that girl is simply gorgeous! how old is she?


----------



## turtle (Apr 1, 2012)

Kitah :) said:


> Turtle, that girl is simply gorgeous! how old is she?



Hey Kitah, she is just over a year. Out of my many snakes shes definately one of my favorites showing zero aggression.

Dan


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 1, 2012)

She's a stunner turtle! Beautiful!


----------



## Moreliavridis (Apr 1, 2012)

Here is a video of one of my montgomery line palmestons.

Jungle python (montgomery line palmerston) - YouTube


----------



## Catgrem (Apr 1, 2012)

Ingie, these are some beautiful jungles, I was just curious as to where you brought them from as I am currently looking to purchase one!

Thanks in advance
cathryn



ingie said:


> My new jungles  these guys are only as thick as my finger so I can't wait to see how they look all grown up! (Crappy iPhone pics)
> 
> Boy
> 
> ...


----------



## Colin (Apr 2, 2012)

Im pleased the Julatten is going so well for you brett 

this is her sister.. she's dull in this pic and starting to look dirty coming into a shed..











SXR line black & yellow from last season


----------



## ingie (Apr 2, 2012)

Catgrem said:


> Ingie, these are some beautiful jungles, I was just curious as to where you brought them from as I am currently looking to purchase one!
> 
> Thanks in advance
> cathryn



Thanks Cathryn! I got them from onimocnhoj (you can find him in this thread). He has some of the best coloured jungles i've seen and they hold it into old age. Mine are not even half way yet 

I just love the black on the female in the middle picture. It is just solid jet black. The girl in the last picture is half the age of the others and already brighter after her latest shed. Can't wait to turn these guys into a breeding trio!


----------



## tyson001 (Apr 2, 2012)

this is my boy


View attachment 245439
View attachment 245440


----------



## tankslapt (Apr 2, 2012)

ish? looks pretty jungle to me bro....


----------



## D3pro (Apr 2, 2012)

tankslapt said:


> ish? looks pretty jungle to me bro....



Well it's het for albino... so yeah... "ish" lol


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 4, 2012)

Male





Female


----------



## phantomreptiles (Apr 4, 2012)

I have too many bitey buggers, some more pics, most are for sale too


----------



## The_Geeza (Apr 5, 2012)

tyson001 said:


> this is my boy
> 
> 
> View attachment 245439
> View attachment 245440



Your boy looks very similar to JUNGLE X BREDLI that ive seen in the UK...what exactly is your boy plz???


----------



## tyson001 (Apr 5, 2012)

just a normal jungle pics of mum and dad not mine.View attachment 245966
View attachment 245967


----------



## -Katana- (Apr 5, 2012)

I'd like to introduce my new Jungle girl Passion.

She arrives in pristine condition from Reptile Addiction.

I couldn't recommend him more as a breeder and as a seller.

Thanks,
~Katana.


----------



## xterra (Apr 5, 2012)

Got some more shots of these 3 while cleaning tonight. They are absolute pigs and nudging the 60-70gm mark.
View attachment 246071
View attachment 246072
View attachment 246073


I am hoping to pair a couple of these up in a few years.
Paul


----------



## -Katana- (Apr 5, 2012)

xterra said:


> Got some more shots of these 3 while cleaning tonight. They are absolute pigs and nudging the 60-70gm mark.
> View attachment 246071
> View attachment 246072
> View attachment 246073
> ...



Oh, they are stunning!

I'm very new to Jungles but I'm a huge fan of pure reduced patterned Jungles.

Well done, Xterra.

All that I need now is to find just the right mate for my Jungle girl, Passion.


----------



## xterra (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks Katana, I am hoping they throw something a bit like your girl.


----------



## -Katana- (Apr 5, 2012)

xterra said:


> Thanks Katana, I am hoping they throw something a bit like your girl.



Thank you!

She's a 4 year old female and as anyone will tell you, Jungles are so much better in the flesh.


----------



## jamesjr (Apr 5, 2012)

Had the camera out today, thought i would share a few pics.


----------



## Smithers (Apr 5, 2012)

Nearly 5 months  


View attachment 246112
Stoked


----------



## turtle (Apr 6, 2012)

jamesjr said:


> Had the camera out today, thought i would share a few pics.



Fantastic jungles Jamesjr..


----------



## meatman (Apr 6, 2012)

jamesjr said:


> Had the camera out today, thought i would share a few pics.


Some great pics wayne. the hatchie is coming along well

Cheers Justin


----------



## tankslapt (Apr 6, 2012)

A couple of hatchlings...












A very full belly!


----------



## Smithers (Apr 6, 2012)

Kool snake and pics, awesome sig


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 7, 2012)

love bubbie snakes !! Whose line are they from ?


----------



## ingie (Apr 7, 2012)

xterra said:


> Got some more shots of these 3 while cleaning tonight. They are absolute pigs and nudging the 60-70gm mark.
> View attachment 246071
> View attachment 246072
> View attachment 246073
> ...



These look amazing! Great to see some vibrant colours. They will produce some divine looking babies for you 

What line do they come from?


----------



## xterra (Apr 7, 2012)

ingie said:


> These look amazing! Great to see some vibrant colours. They will produce some divine looking babies for you
> 
> What line do they come from?



Thanks Ingie,
There not super bright yet.......but starting to colour up after 4 or 5 sheds.
They are palmerstons, the Dame is a K. Alands line from David Evans and the Sire was a mix of a few palmy lines which cam from Jungle Rob. 

Not sure if Rob still keeps jungles but he had some very nice animals.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 8, 2012)

Some of my Tiger striped jungles.

















And some banded jungles ...


----------



## -Katana- (Apr 8, 2012)

The bottom one is a cracker, JF!


----------



## zookieboi (Apr 8, 2012)

Here's my female devil x Krauss I think shes brighter now


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Apr 8, 2012)

Awesome examples as usual Roger. 

The tigers are insane, but I really like that banded one at the bottom.


----------



## tankslapt (Apr 8, 2012)

Fantazmic said:


> love bubbie snakes !! Whose line are they from ?


They're SxR line. I got the parents from James Airdrie. Wasn't your girl from him? They'll be siblings then.


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 8, 2012)

Couple of pics of maze my partners jungle. She's definitely due for a shed!


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 8, 2012)

tankslapt said:


> They're SxR line. I got the parents from James Airdrie. Wasn't your girl from him? They'll be siblings then.



Yes they might be I have a pair from him but think they were from his old lines...he bought in some newies to go on with but now isnt breeding (

Roger love the babies.......love the seond one the markings are unreal.


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 12, 2012)

Pic from last night of 4 hatchy jungles


----------



## S&M Morelia (Apr 12, 2012)

Jungle_Freak said:


> \


This one is amazing Roger.
Might have to send you an email


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 12, 2012)

This yellow one shed and poohed it's woodle heart out this morn , lol


----------



## Smithers (Apr 13, 2012)

View attachment 247196


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 13, 2012)

Very nice Smithers, Colin's Jungles are to die for lol


----------



## Smithers (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks Josh,....Couldn't help myself  Grabbed this image and have been staring at it since  Absolutely gorgeous animals he creates.


----------



## Hbruno (Apr 13, 2012)

hold back from my production in 2006 , a female wich seems to be gravid, One of my prefered !

View attachment 247205


he's the picture !!!



[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Apr 14, 2012)

I've got two so far, a Wenlock and a Honey, though I'm holding back on getting more right now because there are so many locality and colour types you can poke a stick at!


----------



## scammy (Apr 14, 2012)

I just have the one, Narcissa she's approx. 18 months old. I love her so much


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 14, 2012)

I touched this one yesterday...







After I touched it:


----------



## Vixen (Apr 14, 2012)

I found the easiest way to clean the cage, is to removed the WHOLE bamboo stick with cranky snake attached. :lol:


----------



## woody101 (Apr 14, 2012)

Vixen said:


> I found the easiest way to clean the cage, is to removed the WHOLE bamboo stick with cranky snake attached. :lol:


DAMN! that is a stunner Vixen!!!!


----------



## meatman (Apr 14, 2012)

Vixen said:


> I found the easiest way to clean the cage, is to removed the WHOLE bamboo stick with cranky snake attached. :lol:



They like to hold on that tight so they dont fall off when they bite you. Beautiful jungle

Cheers Justin


----------



## Brent (Apr 15, 2012)

*jungle*

A jungle my son got off a mate 
we may keep this one .


----------



## Colin (Apr 15, 2012)

thats a ripper jungle vixen 

one of mine from last year and below two from this year (same parents)


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 15, 2012)

Some of the baby's are the same green as Dad now 

Pure Atherton Jungles:


----------



## vjungle (Apr 15, 2012)

Some very nice jungles guys!!!!! keep them coming. Here are my black and yellow/gold pair that should breed this season, JUNGLES, JUNGLES AND MORE JUNGLES.
View attachment 247570
View attachment 247571


----------



## The_Geeza (Apr 15, 2012)

View attachment 247569
Many appologies Colin for statement yesterday...so many differnt avenues to where the hobby is heading...previous from UK and its snake city compared to OZ...anyway im not sure how i feel about it right now so ill keep me mouth shut...all for there own me recons...love this site and keep up the good work...pic of my just about to shed pain in the **** jungle (fidjity bugger)

Boring ol jungle i know but its a start


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 15, 2012)

View attachment 247637


Just an updated pic of Jasper. He is over 12 months old now....and I love it when he coils up because you can see his lovely stripe. I have to open the lid of his click clack and snap really fast to photograph him because he just wants cuddles all the time.

Jasper was bred by Roger Lester and I have been promising an updated pic for ages !!


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 16, 2012)

Jungle:


----------



## daniel.g (Apr 16, 2012)

my new little one


----------



## woody101 (Apr 16, 2012)

daniel.g said:


> my new little one



Stunning! who bred he/she


----------



## gavgav (Apr 16, 2012)

daniel.g said:


> my new little one



very nice, did u get it from the reptile show at kemble grange on the weekend??
or have you had it for a little while


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 16, 2012)

Vixen said:


> I found the easiest way to clean the cage, is to removed the WHOLE bamboo stick with cranky snake attached. :lol:


Is this jungle yours? i have never seen ones like this in australia hope you have some more!?


----------



## daniel.g (Apr 16, 2012)

gavgav said:


> very nice, did u get it from the reptile show at kemble grange on the weekend??
> or have you had it for a little while





woody101 said:


> Stunning! who bred he/she




Thanks . Yeah i got it from the expo on the weekend. Bought him off John from Kellyville Pets.


----------



## gavgav (Apr 16, 2012)

daniel.g said:


> Thanks . Yeah i got it from the expo on the weekend. Bought him off John from Kellyville Pets.


nice looking jungle and it looks like its calm one too


----------



## daniel.g (Apr 16, 2012)

gavgav said:


> nice looking jungle and it looks like its calm one too



not so much calm :lol: he attacks anything that moves


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 16, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> Jungle:



His "blue" colour looks beautiful.


----------



## Khagan (Apr 16, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> Jungle:



Looking good! What did you do, feed it horses or something lol it has grown fast.


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 16, 2012)

Khagan said:


> Looking good! What did you do, feed it horses or something lol it has grown fast.



Rats and narrow minded old woman


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 17, 2012)

Had a few shed recently so i snapped a few pics..
Finally got a photo of this Cowley male jungle when he was coiled up. Usually he goes balistic and strikes at slightest movement near his cage etc. 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

My Lemon Palmerston female ..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This SXR female yearling produced by Col .



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


A Super Tiger jungle male @ nearly 5 months old .



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Tiger jungle female @ 5 months..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This is a Tri Stripe Jungle produced by Anthony Mitchell ..
@ about 5 months.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice Jungle:


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 17, 2012)

Paul you were supposed to send that one to me yonks ago mate lol 
But in all seriousness thats a freaking awesome Tiger jungle .. CONGRATS..


----------



## Sissy (Apr 17, 2012)

*Sniper*

New to our home 2 something year old - Sniper 100% strike rate - here to calm her down... Looks like she's got a scared/angry teddy on her head, but makes up for it with little love hearts in her patterns.. a lot darker than Gorgeous...


----------



## Hbruno (Apr 17, 2012)

a jungle from may 2011, born in my breeding




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 17, 2012)

Hbruno said:


> a jungle from may 2011, born in my breeding
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pure cheynei...? If so then DAMN!... heck even if it's not.... DAMN! that's a fine snake mate.


----------



## Hbruno (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes, it's pure Cheyneï ! I bred them since 1999, and this one, is a specimen i selected last years to hold back. I don't make intergrade. 
Bruno


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 17, 2012)

wow awesome... looks jaglike!


----------



## meatman (Apr 17, 2012)

Looking the goods Roger & Paul.
Are you pairing the Palmy & Cowley up Roger?

Cheers Justin


----------



## Catgrem (Apr 17, 2012)

daniel.g said:


> my new little one



He/she is gorgeous, so jealous... Wish SA had a reptile expo :cry:


----------



## onimocnhoj (Apr 17, 2012)

Here are a few updated shots of some 2012 hatchlings. 

Some Krauss and Aland lines with the black and golds that are destined to be high yellows.  

The last two are from an interesting clutch of Atherton's I hatched last season. 
It was one of those 'unexpected' numbers, but it demonstrates how much the pattern of adults 
can influence the pattern of the offspring. The father of this lot is a very spotty Atherton I held back a few years ago.
He was paired with a female I've used several time before that has never produced 'spotted' progeny. This time when paired
with the spotted male and over half of the clutch look like diamond crosses. 

Who knows, spotted jungles..?

View attachment 247963
View attachment 247964
View attachment 247965
View attachment 247966

View attachment 247967
View attachment 247968


----------



## Hbruno (Apr 17, 2012)

It is only about a single origin that I have since 1996, imported from the USA, it is Tully - beach Mission form. I have 2 young in the laying 2011 like this one, the others, have the Tully-Mission Beach patern


Bruno


----------



## saltuarius (Apr 18, 2012)

Just thought i would bump this along. Here a couple of breeders of mine......A Tiger female from Roger (Jungle_Freak), Krauss Male and an older shot of a hatchling from the aforementioned individuals.

View attachment 247978
View attachment 247979
View attachment 247980


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Apr 18, 2012)

meatman said:


> Looking the goods Roger & Paul.
> Are you pairing the Palmy & Cowley up Roger?
> 
> Cheers Justin



Yes Justin i will be breeding them together..

Bruno , what a spectacular reduced pattern jungle. CONGRATS..

Good to see you posting Jason..


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 18, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> Here are a few updated shots of some 2012 hatchlings.
> 
> Some Krauss and Aland lines with the black and golds that are destined to be high yellows.
> 
> ...


The term "High yellow" is to do with the high% of yellow to black generally greater than 60% coverage of yellow is deemed "high yellow" , your snakes are about 30%.
High yellow=


Colin said:


>


----------



## ingie (Apr 18, 2012)

This is my new little Cardwell jungle girl bred by Peter Krauss  Can't wait for her to colour up. I love her pattern with all those little stripes!


----------



## saltuarius (Apr 18, 2012)

Heres another shot of the standout individual from the Tiger x Krauss clutch i hatched out late last year. I've posted pics of it before on this thread but its super nice, so what the heck heres an update. I have no idea how the yellow will develop in this guy but it is very pale at the moment.
View attachment 247987

And other individual from the same clutch showing some color coming through:
View attachment 247988


----------



## Perko (Apr 18, 2012)

What a great looking jungle!



Hbruno said:


> a jungle from may 2011, born in my breeding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## onimocnhoj (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for the tip Frozenmouse..

The intensity/quality of yellow has always been my observation of the term 'high-yellow' not the amount of it. 

So just to be sure is this a 'low-yellow' jungle?

View attachment 247990
View attachment 247991


I'm glad you finally posted that one you got from Peter Ingie, looks funky.


----------



## gozz (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice high black jungles there......


----------



## Colin (Apr 18, 2012)

no longer own this one but heres a high black jungle  

pre shed 






post shed


----------



## onimocnhoj (Apr 18, 2012)

Cheers gozz,

Maybe 'high yellows' could be called 'low-blacks'. 
Glass half empty or half full?

Low black, low yellow.. Both low banded.

View attachment 247994
View attachment 247995


----------



## CamdeJong (Apr 19, 2012)

Marley, my 4 year old Jungle bred by onimocnhoj. A total machine gun to begin with, didn't take much to sweeten her up though =)
View attachment 248128
View attachment 248130
View attachment 248129
View attachment 248131


----------



## Nik (Apr 19, 2012)

My new jungles, both are super calm, couldn't be happier with them.


----------



## Krycki (Apr 19, 2012)

hi i put my jungles together today,put male in with female they seen each other up close then she made him flinch now he has wigged out trying to find a way out of enclosure and she went back into hide do they normally act like this when 1st introduced?? he is 1.3m julatten jungle and she is 2m atherton does that matter?



Krycki said:


> hi i put my jungles together today,put male in with female they seen each other up close then she made him flinch now he has wigged out trying to find a way out of enclosure and she went back into hide do they normally act like this when 1st introduced?? he is 1.3m julatten jungle and she is 2m atherton does that matter?



tully is 1.3m


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 20, 2012)

why would you put a male julatten with an atherton female ? If you leave them together and eventually get eggs....just wondering what sort of contribution that makes to the gene pool.


----------



## Krycki (Apr 20, 2012)

naa he is a tully with really good pattern and was cheap lol


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 21, 2012)

Taking advantage of the last Melbourne rays before the onset of the depressing season...
















cheers


----------



## deebo (Apr 21, 2012)

Dodgy iPhone pic but I like this girl....pity she does not like me! She is like one of those creepy paintings where the eyes follow you around. She never let's you out of her sights!


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 21, 2012)

Frozenmouse said:


> The term "High yellow" is to do with the high% of yellow to black generally greater than 60% coverage of yellow is deemed "high yellow" , your snakes are about 30%.
> High yellow=





onimocnhoj said:


> Thanks for the tip Frozenmouse..
> 
> The intensity/quality of yellow has always been my observation of the term 'high-yellow' not the amount of it.
> 
> ...



John, i have always thought and used the term 'high yellow' not for the amount of yellow an animal shows, but the brightness or intensity of the yellow. I think that is how it is understood by the majority.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Apr 22, 2012)

My thoughts as well Ja84,

Here are another two pictures of high yellows or so I thought . The amount of yellow gets referred to as 50/50, 60/40 or so on.. If the yellow is poor (ie mustard/brown) in a 50/50 for example, it isn't necessarily a ' high yellow' 

I'm not trying to write the rules here, but this has always been my understanding.

View attachment 248625
View attachment 248624


----------



## Chanzey (Apr 22, 2012)

All these jungles look so unreal, definitely on my wishlist for the future


----------



## Colin (Apr 23, 2012)

Black & Yellow Jungle hatchie


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 23, 2012)

SXR Female, Bred by Colin (of course lol )


----------



## ingie (Apr 23, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> My thoughts as well Ja84,
> 
> Here are another two pictures of high yellows or so I thought . The amount of yellow gets referred to as 50/50, 60/40 or so on.. If the yellow is poor (ie mustard/brown) in a 50/50 for example, it isn't necessarily a ' high yellow'
> 
> ...



That is how I understood it also. Otherwise you could have a 'high yellow' Atherton that was not really yellow at all!

John your jungles have such a gold look about them. In your pics they look only as thick as a thumb so when they are adults they will be pretty special. One of my little females from you has shed and her face has become a really intense gold. It was there when I got her but it creeps further down with each shed. Beautiful!



GeckoJosh said:


> SXR Female, Bred by Colin (of course lol )



I like this one Josh. I love how jungles are so stout looking


----------



## RonnyB (Apr 23, 2012)

A couple of photos of my jungle....


----------



## Perko (Apr 23, 2012)

Jungle


----------



## saltuarius (Apr 23, 2012)

Very nice RP Jungle there Perko!!!! Hope you don't mind if i ask who bred that one or whats its lineage is? Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Perko (Apr 23, 2012)

Saltuarius, thanks, i bred it, its a striped Jungle Freak line over a capey.


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Kam333 (Apr 26, 2012)

A couple of my juvie/yearlingsView attachment 249275
View attachment 249276
View attachment 249278


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 26, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> SXR Female, Bred by Colin (of course lol )



I Love this snake !! I like the head markings and the stripe on the neck...I like all of it !!


----------



## Kam333 (Apr 28, 2012)

One of my breeders, this guy was so keen last season that even the males weren't safe.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Apr 29, 2012)

..View attachment 249887


----------



## Perko (May 1, 2012)

Hatchie & Adult


----------



## onimocnhoj (May 3, 2012)

A few updated shots of some hatchlings and a two (and a half) year old striped 'high-black' looking thing.

View attachment 250419
View attachment 250420
View attachment 250421


----------



## boxhead1990 (May 3, 2012)

here's a B&W i acquired just under a week ago 

View attachment 250430
View attachment 250431


----------



## woody101 (May 4, 2012)

New female from Roger.


----------



## tazleon7 (May 4, 2012)

my lil guy "Matrix" high yellow cape york jungle  some awesome pics on this thread keep em coming View attachment 250605
View attachment 250606


----------



## smithson (May 7, 2012)

Hi all here is some pics of my cape York b&w femaleHatchie









Hope you like pplSent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boxhead1990 (May 8, 2012)

smithson said:


> Hi all here is some pics of my cape York b&w femaleHatchie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how old??? mines 4 months


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## smithson (May 8, 2012)

4 and bit months


----------



## aussie-albino (May 9, 2012)

View attachment 251400


Banded Palmerston from Roger

cheers
Scott


----------



## xterra (May 9, 2012)

These three 4 month old palmerstons will hopefully be a breeding trio in a few years. The male is ok but the two females have got some serious attitude. The one in its own, bit and coiled on my finger to the point I could feel its vertebrae go crack, crack, crack 

Cheers,
Paul
View attachment 251449
View attachment 251451


----------



## Red-Ink (May 9, 2012)

xterra said:


> These three 4 month old palmerstons will hopefully be a breeding trio in a few years. The male is ok but the two females have got some serious attitude. The one in its own, bit and coiled on my finger to the point I could feel its vertebrae go crack, crack, crack
> 
> Cheers,
> Paul
> ...



Cracking vertebrae.... yep absolutely cracking jungles mate.


----------



## Sissy (May 10, 2012)

xterra said:


> These three 4 month old palmerstons will hopefully be a breeding trio in a few years. The male is ok but the two females have got some serious attitude. The one in its own, bit and coiled on my finger to the point I could feel its vertebrae go crack, crack, crack
> 
> Cheers,
> Paul
> ...



hey Paul 

put me down for a baby from these three in three years time lol... ♥ 
absolutely awesome.... sure they'll settle down for you! lol... 
cracking.... ♥


----------



## deebo (May 10, 2012)

looking good paul!

Should throw some nice bubs for you down the track.


----------



## xterra (May 10, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## Colin (May 10, 2012)




----------



## Khagan (May 10, 2012)

Colin said:


>



Wow  think i need to go change my pants...


----------



## Mo Deville (May 11, 2012)

xterra said:


> These three 4 month old palmerstons will hopefully be a breeding trio in a few years. The male is ok but the two females have got some serious attitude. The one in its own, bit and coiled on my finger to the point I could feel its vertebrae go crack, crack, crack
> 
> Cheers,
> Paul
> ...



awsome snakes xterra, are they clutch mates by any chance, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## shadow3python (May 11, 2012)

smithson said:


> Hi all here is some pics of my cape York b&w femaleHatchie
> 
> 
> 
> ...





wow that is a wonderful looking python im new to herping so what is b and w


----------



## Mo Deville (May 11, 2012)

shadow3python said:


> wow that is a wonderful looking python im new to herping so what is b and w



b and w = black and white
b and g = black and gold
b and y = black and yellow


----------



## Kam333 (May 11, 2012)

mo-deville said:


> b and w = black and white
> b and g = black and gold
> b and y = black and yellow



Nice and simple, no one shotdown, flamed or indignified. . . . happy times ahead


----------



## xterra (May 11, 2012)

mo-deville said:


> awsome snakes xterra, are they clutch mates by any chance, if you don't mind me asking?



Thanks mo-deville, yeh they are clutchmates from unrelated parents, neither of which had any sort of striping so will be interesting to see what these may produce in the future. I am hoping to put the parents together this year again to see if I get a similar result.


----------



## Mo Deville (May 12, 2012)

hey jungle_freak just wondering if its possible to get an update pic on the hypo looking jungle please?

Cheers Mo


----------



## turtle (May 13, 2012)

love the netting on this one..


----------



## onimocnhoj (May 13, 2012)

Nice snake Turtle, do you know it's heritage?

Here are two that breed for me most years. I always like what they produce.
View attachment 251877
View attachment 251878


----------



## xterra (May 13, 2012)

This little guy hatched from a clutch of 11 on the 15th December. The other 10 all fed within about a week of their first shed, but this guy just wouldnt go for me no matter what I tried. He was the biggest of the clutch and came out with a full belly and dry egg so I wasnt too concerned, after about 8 weeks of trying qual/rats/mice and scenting with everything I could think I got no interest so gave him a few rats tails which he took with some assistance.........then last week after nearly 5 months the switch flipped.
Tonight he had his third feed from the tongs and nearly launched himself out of the tub as soon as I opened it.

Cheers,
Paul

View attachment 251926
View attachment 251927


----------



## deebo (May 13, 2012)

Looks like a nice snake Paul. Worth the effort I would say!


----------



## turtle (May 13, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> Nice snake Turtle, do you know it's heritage?
> 
> Here are two that breed for me most years. I always like what they produce.
> View attachment 251877
> View attachment 251878



No unfortunately I don't know her background. 
The second jungle in your pics is a real looker. Love that netting effect. Can you please post a pic of any of the progeny they have produced?

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## daniel.g (May 13, 2012)

Here is a couple of more recent photos of my little guy


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 14, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> My thoughts as well Ja84,
> 
> Here are another two pictures of high yellows or so I thought . The amount of yellow gets referred to as 50/50, 60/40 or so on.. If the yellow is poor (ie mustard/brown) in a 50/50 for example, it isn't necessarily a ' high yellow'
> 
> I'm not trying to write the rules here, but this has always been my understanding.


If the yellow is a poor mustard brown color it is no longer a black and yellow jungle it is a black and brown jungle, at the end of the day name your snakes however you like high purple hight pink whatever i always forget what they are labeled and look at parents and older siblings before i hand over cash for an uncolored hatchling.


----------



## -Katana- (May 14, 2012)

Frozenmouse said:


> If the yellow is a poor mustard brown color it is no longer a black and yellow jungle it is a black and brown jungle, at the end of the day name your snakes however you like high purple hight pink whatever i always forget what they are labeled and look at parents and older siblings before i hand over cash for an uncolored hatchling.



I was lead to believe that those mustard brown and black jungles were"marketed" as honey jungles.


----------



## onimocnhoj (May 14, 2012)

Check these out turtle. Some of these came from the paring you like and some came from this other paring here. Not all are netted/RP-ish, but there are plenty that are. Here are some of them. 

View attachment 251956
View attachment 251957
View attachment 251958
View attachment 251966


Katana, the name honey jungle came from a particular line of Athertons. Lots of people began to use the term to describe every jungle known to man. It has lost any meaning it may have had.

Nice one Frozenmouse, keep up the good work..


----------



## Smithers (May 14, 2012)

View attachment 251976


View attachment 251977


View attachment 251978


View attachment 251979


One of Colins Stunning Black & White Julatten Jungles @ 6months tomorrow.


----------



## Mo Deville (May 14, 2012)

tankslapt said:


> I can't wait for this guys clutch to hatch. Not due 'till late Jan though...



man i get so happy every time i see this pic knowing its the father of my snakes and holding that colour at that age! (7 year old i think, is that right tankslapt?)

wonder who's got the female that james (snakeitup) paired this one up with where my snakes came from, she is an awsome animal, he was breeding some top shelf animals, so glad i got a pair out of that clutch, i hope all goes well and i could breed them for myself down the track! i don't know if its just me but it seems from what i'v noticed with a lot of SXR line jungles from other pics is that they don't get black tipping come though on their scales as they get older as much as other lines or other locality jungles? (SXR being Atherton form)


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (May 14, 2012)

Colin said:


>


Beautiful Colin, is this a standard representation of the white jungles you breed? I love the ivory and black


----------



## Scleropages (May 14, 2012)

4 JUNGLESZ..

















Last shot is of No 4 , got a weird "lotsa yellow" thing happening


----------



## onimocnhoj (May 14, 2012)

Scleropages, those striped critters are coming along great.

Here is one of my favourite pairs. There are two snakes huddled up here, both of which have perfect velvet black. They aren't too far off 9 years of age.

View attachment 252086


----------



## Perko (May 14, 2012)

There awesome!



Scleropages said:


> 4 JUNGLESZ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sissy (May 15, 2012)

A few updated pics of Sniper (dark) reported to be Krauss line not sure who bred in her new 1/2 price set-up lol... 
and Gorgeous SXR line breed by Dean aka Tojo awesome girl still just cruises along although has just developed the habit of sitting and watching her feed spot... both love their food...

View attachment 252133
View attachment 252135
View attachment 252136
View attachment 252134
View attachment 252137
View attachment 252138


----------



## tyler_vx (May 15, 2012)

This is my baby jungle, only 4months old


----------



## Red-Ink (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Jungle_Freak (May 17, 2012)

Spectacular striped jungles Paul.
Red Ink that female is looking great ...
Heres my 2 favourite male striped jungle juvies from last season.
Now aged about 5 to 6 months old.
This one was produced by Tony Mitchell ...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Heres the nicest male striped jungle i produced last season.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Red-Ink (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Roger... she's coming along great. I'll see if next season she's up to size and I'll pair her up with the male I got from you. He's not doing too bad either, he shed last week and still holding clean patterns as well. He's colour went a bit darker but pairing him with that female may produce some interesting looking jungles (here's hoping).


The female ain't bad to photograph either... she makes for a good subject.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (May 17, 2012)

I bet that pair produce bloody nice jungles ...


----------



## Colin (May 20, 2012)

one of this seasons Black & yellow hatchies.. just had a feed


----------



## deebo (May 21, 2012)

a few of my favourite hatchys from this season.....


----------



## Fantazmic (May 21, 2012)

mo-deville said:


> man i get so happy every time i see this pic knowing its the father of my snakes and holding that colour at that age! (7 year old i think, is that right tankslapt?)
> 
> wonder who's got the female that james (snakeitup) paired this one up with where my snakes came from, she is an awsome animal, he was breeding some top shelf animals, so glad i got a pair out of that clutch, i hope all goes well and i could breed them for myself down the track! i don't know if its just me but it seems from what i'v noticed with a lot of SXR line jungles from other pics is that they don't get black tipping come though on their scales as they get older as much as other lines or other locality jungles? (SXR being Atherton form)


 
Yes I saw the female you are talkin about she was AMAZING. I was such a newbie I had no idea what I was looking at and picked out Elvira from a clutch she had because I liked her temperament when I held her lol. Elvira is now almost 2 and a half and I swear every shed she is getting yellower......If I had known I would have got a pair from him. 

I wonder who got that female........


----------



## NTNed (May 21, 2012)

This is my girl Jemma, bred by Jeremy at Reptile Territory here in Darwin.


View attachment 252849
View attachment 252850


----------



## Trimeresurus (May 21, 2012)

Baby jungle


----------



## Jungle_Freak (May 23, 2012)

Heres a female that Col produced.


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 23, 2012)

Wow thats a Stunner Roger!!!


Happy couple...


----------



## Fantazmic (May 24, 2012)

Josh they look lovely whose breeding are they ?


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 24, 2012)

Fantazmic said:


> Josh they look lovely whose breeding are they ?



They were bred by Colin from his SXR line.
They are almost 3 now and still improving in colour every day, they arent their best in this shot thought as both are approaching shed.

I can't believe how big they have gotten, the male weighs 1.85kg, measures1.90m and the female 2.6kg and measures 2.15m.


----------



## Fantazmic (May 24, 2012)

wow

do you remember who the parents were 

they are really nice looking snakes


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (May 24, 2012)

View attachment 253136


I think I am finally getting usd to this picture uploading thing, anyhow here is my 2yo Wenlock and below is my 16mo Honey Jungle with one of my Coastals and a Bredli


View attachment 253137


I really do need to get a more recent pic of these three apart. Morgan the Coastal has darkened up, Honey the Jungle has lightened up and Rose the Bredli is just getting ever cuter and keeping these two calm as all hell whenever they're together like this.


----------



## smithson (May 25, 2012)

Hi all this is my male that I got off junglepython2 kool jungle to













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 26, 2012)

Fantazmic said:


> wow
> 
> do you remember who the parents were
> 
> they are really nice looking snakes



I think Drac was the father, I can't remember who the mother was, Colin would have to answer this one


----------



## Fantazmic (May 26, 2012)

Introducing Zakeeya who I picked up today from Adam (Jungle Pythons2) I had to take some pics of her as the dear little thing is up hunting after exploring her encolsure on her first day with us..not even thinking of hiding. I will have more pics as she settles in. Love her banding. She is SXR line with an SXR father bred by Mark Simm and her mother is an Aphrodite daughter SXR bred. Thanks Adam for a lovely snake and for coming to Melbourne to make it easier for me to pick her up. She is tiny just under 4 months old......I looove baby snakes soooo much.

Here are the pics we managed to get unfortunately she was hunting on the wrong side to get a really clear view of her.

View attachment 253324
View attachment 253323


----------



## junglepython2 (May 26, 2012)

My pleasure, glad you like her


----------



## Bryce (May 26, 2012)

Colin said:


>



Wow Colin!


----------



## Fantazmic (May 26, 2012)

its like an inverted stripe...black instead of white....INSANE

Elvira who is 2.5 years old. Bred by James Ardrie SXR Line



View attachment 253333
View attachment 253331


Gymnastics feeding

(PS I dont know why these pics have uploaded as text this time if you cant see them let me know)


----------



## smithson (May 26, 2012)

Fantazmic said:


> Introducing Zakeeya who I picked up today from Adam (Jungle Pythons2) I had to take some pics of her as the dear little thing is up hunting after exploring her encolsure on her first day with us..not even thinking of hiding. I will have more pics as she settles in. Love her banding. She is SXR line with an SXR father bred by Mark Simm and her mother is an Aphrodite daughter SXR bred. Thanks Adam for a lovely snake and for coming to Melbourne to make it easier for me to pick her up. She is tiny just under 4 months old......I looove baby snakes soooo much.Here are the pics we managed to get unfortunately she was hunting on the wrong side to get a really clear view of her.View attachment 253324
> View attachment 253323


i must say i have the mum and dad to your baby now and adam droped them to me and am as happy as larry with the pr so adam thanks for the 3 i have got off you i will post pics 2morrowso if your in the market for a jungle hatchling or anything he sells give hi a pm. he is a top notch seller in my eyes!!!


----------



## Fantazmic (May 27, 2012)

Smithson you did so well getting those two !!

I didnt realise they were for sale (I dont look because every time I do I buy something !!)

I am looking forward to the pics. I am so happy with my little girl she is really cute.....and it is a line I really want so it has all worked out well.

If you do put those two together I will be interested to see the bubby snakes


----------



## smithson (May 27, 2012)

Male







Female














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantazmic (May 27, 2012)

Smithson they are really lovely 

I still say the girl is the best

how long are they would you say each of them is up at the six foot length?....and the male all curled up like that....Zakeeya is doing that and hiding her face and it so cute. 

Elvira is just starting to mature she is 2.5 years old now but can see she still has a long way to go in terms of depth of head and body from these pics. 

Both look as though they might be heading into shed.


----------



## smithson (May 27, 2012)

Fantazmic said:


> Smithson they are really lovely
> 
> I still say the girl is the best
> 
> ...



6+feet eze there 6years old I think will
have to ask adam to make shaw
i have a son from the male in the pics above 2&1/2 year old
Am going to pr them 2gether next week or the week after
so see what happes


----------



## Fantazmic (May 27, 2012)

Have you got pics of the male wold love to see him and of course when the bubs are born you must boast on the thread and post piccies


----------



## junglepython2 (May 27, 2012)

Pretty sure they were both born in early 2007.


----------



## smithson (May 27, 2012)

Fantazmic said:


> Have you got pics of the male wold love to see him and of course when the bubs are born you must boast on the thread and post piccies


go to page 263 5th post down is the male that is 2&1/2 years old


----------



## Fantazmic (May 27, 2012)

ahh yes I remember lovely boy


----------



## Kam333 (May 28, 2012)

This is one of my last years hatchies, a little different from the rest of his sibs. I might hold back this one and see how he colors up.


----------



## mehen (May 28, 2012)

*My baby Jungle Python- Mehen*

I just got him over a month ago, and finally got him out of his nippy stage!!!
persistance so worth the wait!!!!


----------



## xterra (May 28, 2012)

Nice little stripe mehen, who bred that one and do you know the lineage?


----------



## Nes88c (May 28, 2012)

these are my new additions to the family, 

Jamal the male is the one with the smiley on his head (left in the picture of them together and also the one climbing on my arm. I named him Jamal bcos it means Handsome and he is going to be an awesome looking boy when his is older.

Jazarah is the female she has a dot, a dash and a line on her head (right in the picture of them together). I called her Jazarah as it means Beloved princess. she is a little more flighey and causious of me but they are both gorgeous snakes and its great i can handle them so early as so many ppl say they are snappy...


----------



## Kam333 (May 29, 2012)

This is one of my sibs from my on going High black project. . . Eventually aiming for solid black with reduced bright yellow spots and pin striping.


----------



## Fantazmic (May 29, 2012)

View attachment 253682


Zakeeya 4 months 

Bred by Adam JunglePythons2

You forget how tiny they are !!


----------



## smithson (May 29, 2012)

Fantazmic said:


> View attachment 253682
> Zakeeya 4 months Bred by Adam JunglePythons2You forget how tiny they are !!


she is a sexy az


----------



## Jungle_Freak (May 29, 2012)

Heres a couple of my juvies.


----------



## woody101 (May 29, 2012)

Nice roger are the sibs of the little female i got off you?


----------



## Fantazmic (May 29, 2012)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Heres a couple of my juvies.



Hi Roger

what line are they...and don't say mine !! You know whatI mean


----------



## No-two (May 29, 2012)




----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (May 30, 2012)

Kam333 said:


> This is one of my sibs from my on going High black project. . . Eventually aiming for solid black with reduced bright yellow spots and pin striping.


Very nice, the high blacks were another area I wouldn't mind working in alogn with Tigers and stripes, though I am going to start my work with coastals not jungles.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (May 30, 2012)

Fantazmic said:


> Hi Roger
> 
> what line are they...and don't say mine !! You know whatI mean




Elizabeth,Kraus x SXR line ..


Josh, these 2 males are for sale and yes from same clutch as your female.


----------



## Kam333 (May 30, 2012)

One of my high yellows unfortunately she developed a lot of tipping as can be seen in the pic of her in a tree. Despite the tipping she's still a nice jungle, and will make a great breeder especially if I can match her to a clean patterned male.
The Tiger stripe was another favorite but cant keep them all:cry:

Taking a few shots for some requests and got a few interesting pics of some of my other juvies


----------



## Pilchy (Jun 2, 2012)

my new little 4month old sxr jungle bred by tankslapt


----------



## saltuarius (Jun 3, 2012)

Got great hopes for this one this season!

View attachment 254421


----------



## jamesjr (Jun 4, 2012)

This girl is starting to show a little bit of colour.


----------



## meatman (Jun 4, 2012)

jamesjr said:


> This girl is starting to show a little bit of colour.



Coming along nicely Wayne

Cheers Justin


----------



## gozz (Jun 5, 2012)

A few yearlings


----------



## Chanzey (Jun 5, 2012)

gozz said:


> A few yearlings



Really like the first one, such a neat pattern.


----------



## Kam333 (Jun 5, 2012)

Another fav, seems that at least 1 in every clutch by the same parents is just completely different from the rest. Although the rest of the sibs are high black with soft edging there is always one completely different with the same erratic pattern.


----------



## Colin (Jun 5, 2012)

one I bred last year (pic by happyraptor)


----------



## Brent (Jun 5, 2012)

trent 
very nice jungles


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 5, 2012)

Love the black on that one Col, is it from the same parents as mine or the result of those new pairings you told me about?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 5, 2012)

Top jungles Gozz and Col.
Heres a juvie with colour showing now , patterns not the best but the colour is clean so far.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey Roger, have you ever crossed a Tiger Jungle over a Jag? if so what was the result?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 5, 2012)

I bred a jag to my striped jungle female but she was semi striped pattern but from my tiger bloodline.

I expect much better striping this season when i bred my lemon striped jag over my nice gold tiger jungle the mother to the tiger juvies ive posted recently .


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow she is nice, I can't wait to see your results this season


----------



## meatman (Jun 5, 2012)

gozz said:


> A few yearlings


Looking good Trent. Nice solid colours. Breeding any this year?

Cheers Justin


----------



## gozz (Jun 5, 2012)

I have put the Cowleys together but i haven't watched to see any mating's
but doesn't worry me if they breed or not, wouldn't mind a break and
plus i have baby adders atm


----------



## mehen (Jun 5, 2012)

xterra said:


> Nice little stripe mehen, who bred that one and do you know the lineage?



No Im not sure, got it from a breeder in Cairns, Trying to get pictures of the parents, to see if he will get much yellow....
Sorry for the late reply, new to this


----------



## Wama.CP (Jun 6, 2012)

My Girl Yarrabah


----------



## Colin (Jun 6, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> Love the black on that one Col, is it from the same parents as mine or the result of those new pairings you told me about?



drac x unamed female (SXR lines)


----------



## carfreak1995 (Jun 6, 2012)

This is barney


----------



## Jarden (Jun 6, 2012)

saltuarius said:


> Got great hopes for this one this season!
> 
> View attachment 254421


 Nearly looks identical to my Tully lovely specimen


----------



## Colin (Jun 7, 2012)

pure julatten B&W Jungle I bred last year


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 7, 2012)

Colin said:


> pure julatten B&W Jungle I bred last year




I'm lovin the third colour in the blacks on this one Col.... definitely a cracker of a snake.


----------



## Mo Deville (Jun 7, 2012)

Marley at 12 months old. (Female)


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 7, 2012)

mo-deville said:


> Marley at 12 months old.



WOw he is insane


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 7, 2012)

Double wow @ Mo Devilles jungle.
Who bred it , need more info on that one....
Please

Roger


----------



## Mo Deville (Jun 7, 2012)

Cheers guys

Roger she is a pure SXR line jungle bred by James Airdrie, i also have her brother from the same clutch which i will be breeding her to, these are the parents they came from, pics 1 and 2 is the mother and pics 3 and 4 is the father. (tankslapt now owns the father, not sure if James still has the mother or not)

Mo (James pics)


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 7, 2012)

Ok thanks Mo .
You got yourself some outstanding jungles there .


----------



## Mo Deville (Jun 7, 2012)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Ok thanks Mo .
> You got yourself some outstanding jungles there .



cheers Roger.



GeckoJosh said:


> WOw he is insane



cheers Geckojosh.


----------



## meatman (Jun 8, 2012)

mo-deville said:


> Marley at 12 months old. (Female)



Stunning SXR jungle Mo. You must be stoked with it. Any pics of the brother

Cheers Justin


----------



## Mo Deville (Jun 8, 2012)

meatman said:


> Stunning SXR jungle Mo. You must be stoked with it. Any pics of the brother
> 
> Cheers Justin



Hey Justin, thanks yeah im pretty happy with them, sorry about the crappy phone pics but you get the idea,this is her brother Hendrix in the first pic which was taken about a month and a half ago, his pattern is different to hers, my female in the second pic was taken in febuary this year so her colour is more like his now, even a bit better than him, the last pic is of my female 3 months earlier than the second pic when she was about 9 months old, but hopefully everything goes well and hope to breed them when the time is right, Hendrix would be my best option to use as far as genetics goes to produce some hopefully nice jungles, they are now 15 months old, so will be interesting to see what they produce down the track.

Cheers Mo


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 8, 2012)

Cracking pair Mo... might hit you up for a hatchie in a few years time mate.


----------



## meatman (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice pair Mo. Good luck with them

Cheers Justin


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 9, 2012)

Heres my Black & Lemon striped jungle project for this year.

Its a Kraus striped male going to a Taylor striped Atherton female.

Its new unrelated blood from seperate lines and will make excellant striped stock for any striped jungle project. IMO.


----------



## Kam333 (Jun 9, 2012)

Are you aiming for tri striped with this project Roger?
The bottom one looks like it has a lot of potential. . . be interesting to see how it goes.



Jungle_Freak said:


> Heres my Black & Lemon striped jungle project for this year.
> 
> Its a Kraus striped male going to a Taylor striped Atherton female.
> 
> Its new unrelated blood from seperate lines and will make excellant striped stock for any striped jungle project. IMO.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 9, 2012)

This pair should produce single stripes , tri stripes and tiger stripes because that's what is in both bloodlines.


----------



## smithson (Jun 9, 2012)

Update on my b&w














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xterra (Jun 10, 2012)

Got some update shots of these guys with the Iphone while cleaning today.
Starting to colour up ok but a few are getting some smudging/tipping coming through which is dissapointing.
View attachment 255270
View attachment 255271
View attachment 255274
View attachment 255275


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 10, 2012)

xterra said:


> Got some update shots of these guys with the Iphone while cleaning today.
> Starting to colour up ok but a few are getting some smudging/tipping coming through which is dissapointing.




Sorry if this is a stupid question, but is the "smudging" you are talking about the fine black in the yellow?


----------



## xterra (Jun 10, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but is the "smudging" you are talking about the fine black in the yellow?


Yeh that's right (not sure if thats the correct terminology).....you can see it in the 2nd and 3rd pics.


----------



## woody101 (Jun 10, 2012)

xterra said:


> Got some update shots of these guys with the Iphone while cleaning today.
> Starting to colour up ok but a few are getting some smudging/tipping coming through which is dissapointing.
> View attachment 255270
> View attachment 255271
> ...



Awesome snakes! i thought that last one was a Ball python x jungle when i first saw it without taking a proper look


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 10, 2012)

xterra said:


> Yeh that's right (not sure if thats the correct terminology).....you can see it in the 2nd and 3rd pics.




thanks hun  nice to know im finally getting a grasp on stuff.


----------



## Nick-G (Jun 11, 2012)

My new little girl!!


----------



## Mo Deville (Jun 11, 2012)

very nice very clean Nick-G what line is she?


----------



## Nick-G (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanx mo-deville she's Palmerston, the seller said they where very snappy but hasn't even snapped at me or the tank once (yet) lol


----------



## Brent (Jun 11, 2012)

this 6mth jungle was a bit lighter -white as a hatchie and it is a very light yellow-
pic does not show how light it is


----------



## gozz (Jun 11, 2012)

Very nice brenton.... show us the holdback i bred and wished i kept lol


----------



## vjungle (Jun 12, 2012)

This is my new banded young female, great contrast along with the jungle attitude. Thanks Kam333 a passionate guy with good knowledge in our Hobby. Mate your swords and snakes are quite fascinating great stuff. View attachment 255677


----------



## smithson (Jun 12, 2012)

vjungle said:


> This is my new banded young female, great contrast along with the jungle attitude. Thanks Kam333 a passionate guy with good knowledge in our Hobby. Mate your swords and snakes are quite fascinating great stuff. View attachment 255677



Wow how do I get one of them?
And how much


----------



## vjungle (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks guys, smithson she is my favorite banded, and i have her sister as well just as nice. There's something about banded jungles.

PM was sent to smithson!!!


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jun 13, 2012)

A two and a half year old and a half year old. 

I particularly like the potential the second youngster has, very crisp and clean pattern. In saying that, the older specimen is from one of my favourite pairs with perfect velvet black. I guess I like them both.. oh well.
View attachment 255878
View attachment 255879


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 13, 2012)

Here's one of mine.


----------



## ingie (Jun 13, 2012)

I love the spots in the pattern Jason!


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks mate, thats why I got it I had two the same but they where two girls so I swaped one, not a very good photo I used a cheep camera, it's a lot more yellow than that.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jun 14, 2012)

Jungle_Freak said:


> This pair should produce single stripes , tri stripes and tiger stripes because that's what is in both bloodlines.


Will be looking forward to seeing the results Roger, they both look stunning


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 14, 2012)

Heres my 2 and a half year old girl. 
She looked nice coiled the other day so took this pic, she is now starting to grow follicals .


----------



## smithson (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice looker you have therr jungle freak
what line is she from?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks , she is a Kraus bloodline ..


----------



## smithson (Jun 14, 2012)

She's a ripper mate I'd love one like the!


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jun 14, 2012)

A couple of striped 'High-Blacks' or whatever people call them..

View attachment 255935
View attachment 255936


A head full of yellow.

View attachment 255937


----------



## vjungle (Jun 14, 2012)

jungle_freak said:


> heres my 2 and a half year old girl.
> She looked nice coiled the other day so took this pic, she is now starting to grow follicals .



oh yes roger!!!!very nice


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jun 14, 2012)

You have fantastic jungles Onimocnhoj!


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jun 14, 2012)

Why thank you Flaviruthless.


----------



## Brent (Jun 15, 2012)

Roger very -nice stunning jungle !


----------



## lexy1 (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment 256035
View attachment 256036
View attachment 256037
View attachment 256038
A couple of holdbacks from different clutches just starting to show some colour....


----------



## Mo Deville (Jun 15, 2012)

can't see them lexy.


----------



## lexy1 (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment 256039
Why I dont get this??? Computers no good!! This work???


----------



## Mo Deville (Jun 15, 2012)

sweeeet! nice jungle lexy what line?


----------



## lexy1 (Jun 15, 2012)

Yah lets try the rest thats pure Krauss the rest have Krauss, Montgomery and sxr all mixed up...View attachment 256042
View attachment 256043
View attachment 256044


----------



## wasgij (Jun 16, 2012)

A pairing for this season

View attachment 256130


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jun 16, 2012)

Here are two of mine that always catch my eye. 

Another young high black and a stripey that just ate KFC.

View attachment 256195
View attachment 256196


----------



## Mo Deville (Jun 16, 2012)

lexy1 said:


> View attachment 256039
> Why I dont get this??? Computers no good!! This work???



lovin this krauss one lexy! got any pics of the parents?


----------



## lexy1 (Jun 17, 2012)

This is dad,(champion was his first year and did the job on five females all fertile! Legend!) mom is actually his sister and looks pretty much the same as dad but dont have any photos at hand...


----------



## Brent (Jun 17, 2012)

gozz said:


> Very nice brenton.... show us the holdback i bred and wished i kept lol[/QUOTE
> 
> Trent
> here she is


----------



## deebo (Jun 17, 2012)

thats a nice snake brent!


----------



## meatman (Jun 17, 2012)

Stunner brent. i can see why trent was sad to let it go. which lines of his was it from.

cheers justin


----------



## gozz (Jun 17, 2012)

What about the other one you got from me the one with the yellow flecking, when i come up
i will bring my camera to take the pic if i ever get time off work, that ones just the solid black one....
I was happy to let it go as i need the room and plus i need room for more vens..... I believe that one is a babinda tully line 
i crossed


----------



## Khagan (Jun 18, 2012)

Julatten female.


----------



## Mo Deville (Jun 18, 2012)

lexy1 said:


> This is dad,(champion was his first year and did the job on five females all fertile! Legend!) mom is actually his sister and looks pretty much the same as dad but dont have any photos at hand...



nice, spreading him that thin over five females and getting the job done, what a legend alright! his power is very strong lol, just wondering, how long did you keep the male with each female? 

Cheers Mo


----------



## Khagan (Jun 18, 2012)

And the male:


----------



## saltuarius (Jun 18, 2012)

First Lockup of the season! Sibling pair of R. Lester line "designer" 50/50's. These two were the standouts from the clutch so should produce the goods this year! Its still early so fingers crossed.

View attachment 256390


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 18, 2012)

Good luck Jason
Hope they produce offspring for you.
cheers
Roger


----------



## deebo (Jun 19, 2012)

was bored the other day so grabbed a few pics of some critters.....

A holdback female who is about 18 months old now, my 6yr old male breeder who looks very washed out in this pic, and a hatchy from this season which I cant decide whether to keep or not.....

cant believe how this thread just seems to keep going and going and going!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## python_boy (Jun 19, 2012)

Can finally add the the thread  got this girl a few days ago.View attachment 256555


----------



## Shauno (Jun 19, 2012)

First pic is the troublesome feeder that I have had for a while and is showing some potential and second pic is a newby that I picked up last week...


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jun 19, 2012)

That second animal is great Shauno  Good looking addition!


----------



## Sissy (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow... awesome looking jungles... jealous much... congrats



Shauno said:


> First pic is the troublesome feeder that I have had for a while and is showing some potential and second pic is a newby that I picked up last week...


----------



## notechistiger (Jun 19, 2012)

Got these jungles from onimocnhoj not too long ago. Very happy with them!

View attachment 256598
View attachment 256599


----------



## Shauno (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for the likes guy's or should I say girls...


----------



## Colin (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## meatman (Jun 20, 2012)

Looking good col. those 2 b/y ones look good. how old are they



Shauno said:


> First pic is the troublesome feeder that I have had for a while and is showing some potential and second pic is a newby that I picked up last week...



Stunners. where did the new one come from


----------



## Jarden (Jun 20, 2012)

This thread just never ends . Never get sick of it though haha i'll get some pics up of my jungles at a later date they will shed in the next couple days  Dave that girl is coming along nicely .


----------



## Jessica29 (Jun 20, 2012)

Can finally post in here! Picked up these two lovely jungles this afternoon.


----------



## Colin (Jun 21, 2012)

meatman said:


> Looking good col. those 2 b/y ones look good. how old are they.



thanks justin. the black and yellows are the same snake if you look at the head pattern.. I bred the black and yellow and B&W myself. and will be breeding the black and yellow this season


----------



## Shauno (Jun 21, 2012)

Stunners. where did the new one come from[/QUOTE]

Thanks meatman, purchased her from a guy in Sydney who originally purchased it from R.L...


----------



## ramzee86 (Jun 21, 2012)

Same snake that had ticks, was eggbound, R.i. and burns. Very happy! All goood now.


----------



## deebo (Jun 21, 2012)

Jarden, I constantly regret selling that girl!!! Would love to see how she is looking....


----------



## Shauno (Jun 22, 2012)

Fresh shed pic just for you Roger...



Shauno said:


> Stunners. where did the new one come from



Thanks meatman, purchased her from a guy in Sydney who originally purchased it from R.L...[/QUOTE]

Sorry Meatman I checked my records and actually purchased it from a guy in Qld..James Crosby..


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 22, 2012)

Bloody rub it in Shaun , lol , should have kept that one, ouch..


----------



## Shauno (Jun 22, 2012)

Bloody glad you didn't mate!!!!


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jun 23, 2012)

My latest, will be pairing these 2 together when they are old enough .


----------



## Brent (Jun 23, 2012)

Trent
here is the Jungle 
i put it up long time ago on here 
this is one of my favourites as you know
Brenton


----------



## Fantazmic (Jun 23, 2012)

mo-deville said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> Roger she is a pure SXR line jungle bred by James Airdrie, i also have her brother from the same clutch which i will be breeding her to, these are the parents they came from, pics 1 and 2 is the mother and pics 3 and 4 is the father. (tankslapt now owns the father, not sure if James still has the mother or not)
> 
> Mo (James pics)



HI Mo

Thank you so much for posting those pics.....the female in those pics is Elviras mother...she was amazing in real life....and we were kicking ourselves we didnt ever photograph her...and now I have a picture of her. Elvria looks just like her. We were so lucky we bought her as a newbie and had no idea what we were buying.

So thanks for posting the pic

Elizabeth



vjungle said:


> This is my new banded young female, great contrast along with the jungle attitude. Thanks Kam333 a passionate guy with good knowledge in our Hobby. Mate your swords and snakes are quite fascinating great stuff. View attachment 255677



vjungle that banding is INSANE would love to know the line has the little darling come from ?


----------



## vjungle (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks Fantazmic she is a little beauty, great contrast and good even bands along her body. She will be unreal for my banded project. There are some stunning jungles been posted just beautiful !!!!!!!


----------



## Jarden (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey dave yeah shes a cracker  As soon as they've shed I will get pics of the pair up


----------



## mareebapython (Jun 24, 2012)

my mareeba jungle.


----------



## Pilchy (Jun 25, 2012)

my little 4-5month old SXR jungle freshly shed


----------



## JM1982 (Jun 26, 2012)

gorgeous!


----------



## ShredaPezzy (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm quite sure this will come off as an ignorant question to many of you but here goes........ Does a young Jungle show its full potential colour wise from when it is just a hatchling or will the colour dramatically increase as the python reaches maturity?


----------



## leamos (Jun 26, 2012)

No, it will take anywhere from a few months to a few years until their full colour potential is achieved, some lines colour up faster then other


----------



## ShredaPezzy (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks Leamos, I know there are a few varieties of Jungles (palmerston etc), if I were looking for vivid yellow on pitch black, is there a particular Jungle phase that would be most likely to achieve this or is it the parents that determine this?


----------



## JM1982 (Jun 27, 2012)

pythons73 said:


> ...theres no such thing as a ugly python,



Well said. I agree!


----------



## Jarden (Jun 27, 2012)

*female*

Here we go dave as promised 

Pure palmerston female fresh shed last night

Was going to give her a go with my RP tully this season but ill give them a crack next year .


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jun 27, 2012)

Male tully just chillin


----------



## Fantazmic (Jun 28, 2012)

ShredaPezzy said:


> Thanks Leamos, I know there are a few varieties of Jungles (palmerston etc), if I were looking for vivid yellow on pitch black, is there a particular Jungle phase that would be most likely to achieve this or is it the parents that determine this?



Palmerston are the brightest coloured and usually the feistiest. However the athertons are now starting to catch up....depending upon the line you choose. Having said that.....you can still have snakes that do not colour up as well as perhaps you would like. The colour can last as long as 5 years and occasionally longer and in others you might get fading starting after only 2 years. It really just depends and is up to a lot of luck and good breeding


----------



## silent36 (Jun 28, 2012)

*Jungle*

Heres my big boy his name is rambo


----------



## Choco (Jun 28, 2012)

The male shed a few days ago and they're now starting to get a little cuddly.






Cheers,
Allan


----------



## daniel.g (Jun 28, 2012)

some updated shots of mine after a shed last night. sorry about iphone quality pics, ill get the real camera out one day soon.

View attachment 257479
View attachment 257480


----------



## Choco (Jun 28, 2012)

Looking good Daniel.

Cheers,
Allan


----------



## Mo Deville (Jun 29, 2012)

WOW daneil G that is hot, our jungles in oz just keep gettin better and bloody better, what line is it? keep it up people, its all about quality and improving quality!!!

cheers Mo


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jun 29, 2012)

Choco said:


> The male shed a few days ago and they're now starting to get a little cuddly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice snakes mate!


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 2, 2012)

Now that I have the hang of this pic thing, here goes. I name my jungles after their locality or type/colour.
Bianca (is Italian for white, in case anyone is wondering), juvie white Cape Tribulation from Dmnted




Honey, Honey Jungle, what else! got her here from another APS member. She's about 1.5yo.




My Wenlock Jungle, Locki. Got her from some local guy at the Penrith show a few months back. She's about 2-2.5 yo and I plan on using her in a striped breeding project when she's old enough.


----------



## thals (Jul 2, 2012)

Browsing through some old vids, here are a couple of mine.

First off is a female Atherton Jungle:

[video=youtube;_RufgvJY-pk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RufgvJY-pk&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

Another female, this time a Palmerston:

[video=youtube;oj8WOmiYfBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oj8WOmiYfBw&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Jarden (Jul 2, 2012)

I want that female atherton shes a cracker mate


----------



## Jason.s (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice Jungles thals.


----------



## thals (Jul 2, 2012)

Cheers guys 8)


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 2, 2012)

Update pic of Astrid (Formally Zakeeya I changed her name)
She is bred by Adam (Junglepythons2) She is an Aphrodite granddaughter from Mark Sims SXR Line.

She is mad as a hatter but we love her.

View attachment 257810


----------



## jamesjr (Jul 2, 2012)

Cleaned some jungles out today, so i took some pics.


----------



## Mo Deville (Jul 4, 2012)

more recent sunshot of my pair, looking dull tho both due for shed.


----------



## RepifilmzTV (Jul 4, 2012)

I have the monster of all Jungles!!!! Notice the Stenciled Number 7 on his head???  View attachment 257976


----------



## nervous (Jul 4, 2012)

mo-deville said:


> more recent sunshot of my pair, looking dull tho both due for shed.



Who bred these beauties?


----------



## Mo Deville (Jul 4, 2012)

nervous said:


> Who bred these beauties?



James Airdrie (snakeitup) all info on page 266 and 267 on this thread.

Cheers Mo


----------



## galeru (Jul 4, 2012)

they r so cute


----------



## Rhyce (Jul 5, 2012)

This is the new guy im hopefuly picking up on the weekend
View attachment 258008


----------



## neese2105 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi Guys, 
Ive just recently got my licence and Im thinking I want a Jungle Carpet. Can you tell me if a tank that 60cm long, 50cm tall and 45 wide is big enough?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 5, 2012)

it would depend on the age/size of the snake you get...


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 5, 2012)

neese2105 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Ive just recently got my licence and Im thinking I want a Jungle Carpet. Can you tell me if a tank that 60cm long, 50cm tall and 45 wide is big enough?



If you are thinking of an atherton they need space and love to climb ours would be 900mm X 600mm by 1500mm tall witha basking shelf and branches to climb on.

they use all the space...dont be fooled if the are quiet during the day they stretch right out at night.

If you dont give them enough space it can lead to spongy muscle tone and other health problems.


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jul 8, 2012)

View attachment 258327


----------



## silent36 (Jul 8, 2012)

My big boy rambo


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jul 8, 2012)

hahaa lol great minds think alike mine is called rambo to


----------



## ShredaPezzy (Jul 8, 2012)

View attachment 258335
View attachment 258337
View attachment 258339


My first Jungle Koto. Great temperament & does not mind a handling outside his enclosure. Excellent snake.


----------



## Mo Deville (Jul 8, 2012)

snakefreak16 said:


> View attachment 258327



thats a very nice pattern! good looking snake.


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jul 8, 2012)

haha yeh he is beautiful that was taken a couple of months ago so he is alot brighter now he is 18 months and he is the friendliest snake i have


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jul 8, 2012)

snakefreak16 said:


> View attachment 258327


Who bred this one? Very nice snake!


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks he was bred by brian champion up here in port macquarie he is a montgomery type he is extremely friendly and not even cage defensive and this pic was taken 5 days before he shed  i cant wait to breed him with another high yellow


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jul 8, 2012)

Tully male 6 months old very placid


----------



## Vixen (Jul 8, 2012)

snakefreak16 said:


> View attachment 258327




Is this a montgomery line palmerston? =)


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jul 8, 2012)

yeh its a montgomery jungle


----------



## Smithers (Jul 11, 2012)

A few from this morn,..she's a doona hog


----------



## Rhyce (Jul 11, 2012)

He is our newest snake we are picking up tomorrow
View attachment 258748
View attachment 258749
View attachment 258750
View attachment 258751


----------



## vjungle (Jul 13, 2012)

I snapped a few pics this arvo and here she is, one of my black and gold jungles.
View attachment 259059

Not the best pic but still looks OK.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jul 14, 2012)

Two adult black and yellows and a juvenile spotty Tablelands carpet.

View attachment 259132
View attachment 259133
View attachment 259134


----------



## meatman (Jul 16, 2012)

A contrast pic between a Julatten B/W & a pair of B/Y

View attachment 259236


Cheers Justin


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jul 16, 2012)

A striped adult.
View attachment 259253


A high black sub-adult.
View attachment 259254


A freakshow..

View attachment 259255


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 16, 2012)

SMILING JUNGLE!






Sucky striped jungle:





black and white with a black and yella:


----------



## xterra (Jul 16, 2012)

This nasty little piece of work has come a fair way in 6 months. When you look at them every day you just dont notice how much they change.
Cheers,
Paul
View attachment 259318
View attachment 259319


----------



## deebo (Jul 16, 2012)

thats looking very nice paul!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jul 17, 2012)

Finally got confirmation these are definite pair . 50/50 gold female and her sibling 50/50 creamy yellow male first observed mating today . I was beginning to think they were both males ..... All sorted now . thank goodness lol
Fingers crossed for a fertile clutch in the near future..






Also a couple of 7 month old juvie jungles i bred.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 17, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> Sucky striped jungle:


I don't think its colours are sucky at all, just gorgeous, even if the colours are low key, these are the types of striped Jungles I want to start out with if I can find something decent enough, I have a few too many base stock with only a little striping or possible potential. Very nice Schlero

*looks at Jungle_Freak* Yes I will pester you soon enough Roger! Those are some beautiful animals too. Is the creamy some sort of Honey Jungle?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jul 17, 2012)

Spilotafreak78 , 
No,,, its not a honey jungle lol.
Its just normal colour variation within the clutch.


----------



## ingie (Jul 17, 2012)

That second 7 month old looks great Roger! A bit diamondesque.

Love the freak show John


----------



## Shauno (Jul 17, 2012)

Still not sure why yet??? I recently went to purchase some albino darwins from a fello Victorian and I came home with this female jungle and left the albs behind... Please explain!!! Is it just me or is there something nice about this snake???


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jul 17, 2012)

Cheers, Ms Ingie  How are your jungles going??

Got to love a good freak jungle (no pun intended Roger).


----------



## LadyDiamond (Jul 17, 2012)

Is any one breeding very defined black n white jungles?


----------



## turtle (Jul 17, 2012)

Colin has some of the best! Any update shots of some of last seasons Colin?

Dan


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jul 18, 2012)

Shauno said:


> Still not sure why yet??? I recently went to purchase some albino darwins from a fello Victorian and I came home with this female jungle and left the albs behind... Please explain!!! Is it just me or is there something nice about this snake???


You have the jungle feever , dont fight it.



Jungle_Freak said:


> Finally got confirmation these are definite pair . 50/50 gold female and her sibling 50/50 creamy yellow male first observed mating today . I was beginning to think they were both males ..... All sorted now . thank goodness lol
> Fingers crossed for a fertile clutch in the near future..
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Cow !!!! my money is on this pairing to produce something amazing color and pattern wise.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 18, 2012)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Spilotafreak78 ,
> No,,, its not a honey jungle lol.
> Its just normal colour variation within the clutch.


Looks like you have a lovely coloured variant to experiment with then Roger, hope that breeding goes well, it will be nice to see how the bubs turn out colour wise


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jul 18, 2012)

A young holdback male I bred a season or two ago..

View attachment 259523


----------



## saltuarius (Jul 19, 2012)

A bit of math for all you nerds!!! 
(male on the left and sorry for the crap pic)

View attachment 259534
+ View attachment 259533
 +  View attachment 259535
= Radness


----------



## ingie (Jul 19, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> Cheers, Ms Ingie  How are your jungles going??
> 
> Got to love a good freak jungle (no pun intended Roger).



My jungles are going really well John  I have stopped feeding them over winter but will post some more pics when they start growing again. That female that you didn't want to part with is so beautiful with the most intense colour of all of them, just like you said. Glad I could twist your arm heh heh heh.


This is my new male Cardwell Jungle hatchie from P. Krauss, just before a shed. Now I have a pair yay. I am sure they will produce some amazing looking clutches one day. I love the pattern!


----------



## Colin (Jul 19, 2012)

turtle said:


> Colin has some of the best! Any update shots of some of last seasons Colin?
> 
> Dan



thanks turtle.. all my Julattens were from tremain anderson and I have several of tremains breeing animals in my core group. Ive been really slack with the camera lately but will definitely make an effort to get some updates. female Im keeping thats now 2.5 years old.. will give her a run next year


----------



## meatman (Jul 19, 2012)

This pair were hooked up this morning.
Not the best light for pic but had to take the opportunity.
View attachment 259546


Cheers Justin


----------



## saltuarius (Jul 19, 2012)

Sorry for posting pics of the same snakes again but you can get a better look at my reduced black male in this shot while he's gettin all cozy with his sister!!! Enjoy!!

View attachment 259564


----------



## woody101 (Jul 19, 2012)

That jungle is a cracker! saltuarius! i love it ( the one on the left of the pic )


----------



## tangy1 (Jul 19, 2012)

This guy I got from Jungle Freak last week. 
Taken with iphone as did not want to disturb him to much. Will have to get the good Slr out & macro lens for some better pic's.


----------



## Tobe404 (Jul 19, 2012)

Added this one to my collection recently. Still not much of s collection... Two MDs and the Jungle. But I'll get there. Haha.
Was born on 29/1/12 and has had two sheds and eight feeds since then (still seems healthy) But I have got two feeds in since I've had it (8/7/12 [fed 11/7/12 and 16/7/12]) 
Oh and I haven't been bitten yet which I'm happy about. . Excuse the crappy photos. Hard taking them with one hand while the Snake is in and around the other.


----------



## xterra (Jul 20, 2012)

Caught this pair in the act last night and again this morning! Really hoping to see some action from the Julattens too but they havent shown any interest yet.

View attachment 259626


----------



## saltuarius (Jul 20, 2012)

Decided to house two females together this winter as i had no plans on using them over any males and saw this when cleaning this morning.........oops!hahahaha I am actually pleasantly surprised and hope they clutch for me. Should be some very nice hatchlings from these two for sure!!! Just goes to show the best intentions/plans can go completely out the window!!:shock:

View attachment 259677


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 20, 2012)

saltuarius said:


> Decided to house two females together this winter as i had no plans on using them over any males and saw this when cleaning this morning.........oops!hahahaha I am actually pleasantly surprised and hope they clutch for me. Should be some very nice hatchlings from these two for sure!!! Just goes to show the best intentions/plans can go completely out the window!!:shock:
> 
> View attachment 259677




Girl on Girl sex..... Kinky...

Group sex? 0.o 






Naawww 





Yella


----------



## Red-Ink (Jul 20, 2012)

I really like yar yella fella


----------



## saltuarius (Jul 20, 2012)

@Woody101- Thanks dude! That pairing is extra special and any resulting clutch will be outstanding.

@Scleropages- haha dude. Your yellow tiger is super nice. I'm trying to add a bit of color myself into R.Lester line Tigers. The next few years should tell me if its successful!!

Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## Vixen (Jul 20, 2012)

Some beautiful animals on this thread! Here's an update on my two holdback Palmerstons.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jul 20, 2012)

Stunning hold backs Vixen
heres a 2 of mine.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jul 20, 2012)

Yearling female


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jul 21, 2012)

jungle


----------



## mareebapython (Jul 21, 2012)

my new jungle python, sorry about that crap picture but its all i have..


----------



## Mo Deville (Jul 21, 2012)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Stunning hold backs Vixen
> heres a 2 of mine.



hey roger, i love the yellow black and silver colours its got going on with silver eyes, what line are these, they look awsome!


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 21, 2012)

Update pic of baby Astrid 6 months. SXR Line.

View attachment 259804


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jul 22, 2012)

mo-deville said:


> hey roger, i love the yellow black and silver colours its got going on with silver eyes, what line are these, they look awsome!



The father was a SXR line jungle bred by Col and the female was my old Kraus female, a good combination as it turns out.


----------



## Irbz_27 (Jul 24, 2012)

Meet Iggor, the latest jungle addition to the family... Thats been a mission getting him to eat!


----------



## Tobe404 (Jul 24, 2012)

Irbz_27 said:


> Meet Iggor, the latest jungle addition to the family... Thats been a mission getting him to eat!



I thought Jungles were usually eating machines? Mine is yet to refuse a feed. But I guess you will come across difficult feeders every now and again.


----------



## Irbz_27 (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah my other two are great eaters... He's refused a couple of feeds when there's been rats thawed out nearby, so I put it down to that. Soon as there was only mouse smell he smashed it down... Hopefully the ball is rolling now


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mareebapython (Jul 24, 2012)

so i got my 15 month old jungle python out today, hands was clean and i havent handled or fed any of my other reptiles. so i get him out, got a few strikes but that wasn't a problem but after having him out for about 5 minutes he bit me then coiled around my arm again, this time it was over 20 minutes before he let go. this is now the second time that has happend to me. :? has anyone had this problem before and if so how long did it last and is there anything to stop it from happening?


----------



## notechistiger (Jul 24, 2012)

He's hungry. What you've talked about is a typical feeding response. Try feeding him some more to fix it.


----------



## mistabonkerz (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Im a newbie to the site so I thought Id post share pics some pics of my baby boy, got this male jungle late november 2011 as a yearling and hes been great besides the typical snappy attitude  A lot better to handle now that he's aged.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 24, 2012)

You want a fussy eater then come and meet my honey J, she goes through phases of liking one thing or the other and it makes me pull my hair out!


----------



## saltuarius (Jul 24, 2012)

I just like looking at jungles, i thought i would bump the thread along......I also apologise that i have put this B/G RP guy up before but he was sitting very nicely a few nights ago and couldn't help myself!

View attachment 260096


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jul 24, 2012)

Jason , 
He turned out stunning and a good pic too.
cheers
Roger


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 25, 2012)

Blu snake!






And a baby starting to blu!


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 25, 2012)

awesome charcoal effect, are you going to work on breeding that true Schlero, it looks real nice, kind of like an axanthic spot of black with no colour in it.


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 25, 2012)

Yup... sorting it out in the next few seasons.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jul 25, 2012)

Paul, you have so many awesome jungles .
Good luck bro .

cheers
Roger


----------



## Mo Deville (Jul 25, 2012)

that snake looks better and better every time i see it sclero, congrats man, well done, hope you produce enough blu's to go round!


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 25, 2012)

I wonder if that blue pattern and its genetics is any relation to the moon glow genetics that Coastals have. I know in this case its only the black parts that are being focused on but think of the potential there, especially for example if you have a hypermelanistic animal, you could possibly create a full black and silver Jungle. Good luck with that it seems an intersting project Schlero.


----------



## vjungle (Jul 25, 2012)

Absolutely STUNNING now that's got the wow factor !!!!!!! Great jungles Paul.


----------



## Jessica29 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mia next to the fatty Snickers!!


----------



## mareebapython (Jul 25, 2012)

everyone has such beautiful jungles! great to see all the different colours and patterns.


----------



## xterra (Jul 25, 2012)

My two favourite palmy hatchies during cleaning tonight.
View attachment 260194
View attachment 260196


----------



## deebo (Jul 25, 2012)

bloody hell paul, you told me the were looking nice but they are looking great! The first one has a bit of smudging but nothing major and the second one looks clean as a whistle....cant wait to see them in another 6 months.

Well done...

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## The_Geeza (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks to Wayne at Xtreme Reptiles for this now 18 month old jungle that is still cage defensive but a real ol sook when out ....Flighty at times tho...lol.......well plzd how hes come on...thanks again and great service till the woman dropped the box at the airport while telling me she got it off the cold area of the plane trying to read the label...grrrrrrView attachment 260372
View attachment 260374
View attachment 260375


----------



## saltuarius (Jul 28, 2012)

This guy who used to be a girl was sitting out all GTP style today. Enjoy.

View attachment 260462


----------



## Brent (Jul 28, 2012)

*this jungle was a bit lighter as a hatchie*

i posted it a couple of months ago
but have an updated pic taken with out flash 
it was a lot lighter than the other hatchies so i kept it


----------



## Murtletheturle (Jul 28, 2012)

very nice jungles Brent
really like the patterning
love jungles patterns and how different they can be


----------



## deebo (Jul 28, 2012)

lookin very nice brent - really clean looking animal.


----------



## Mitch.D (Jul 28, 2012)

_I have this guy, pretty terrible photo but i thought i'd upload him anyway. He was a terrible eater but is now excellent!_

View attachment 260498


and a quick question, how do you upload an image so it is a small photo that you can click on to enlarge like above images other uses have uploaded?


----------



## Smithers (Jul 29, 2012)

Bit of a feed last night


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jul 29, 2012)

Some of last season's youngsters coming along well. All from separate clutches.

View attachment 260661
View attachment 260662
View attachment 260663


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jul 29, 2012)

Ozimid that jungle produced by Wayne Webb is brilliant.
Xterra ,Jason ,Brenton and Brett , you guys got some awesome jungles as well..

Heres one produced by Anthony Mitchell .
A excellant Tri striped patterned male at about 7 months old.






Heres a Super tiger pattern male at about 7 months old.
That i bred.





Heres the best coloured male from same clutch as the super tiger above.


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jul 30, 2012)

a new addition to the addiction now i have one of each a killer B&W and this new Black N Gold


----------



## shrinkie (Jul 30, 2012)

this might be a stupid question but can you breed a diamond python with a jungle ?


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jul 30, 2012)

yep


----------



## shrinkie (Jul 30, 2012)

sweet  cheers i thought so but wasnt posative


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jul 30, 2012)

no worries mate, this particular forum probably isnt the best place to ask about crossing sub species 
as its a touchy subject for some of the more vocal members pm me mate 

Nato


----------



## shrinkie (Jul 30, 2012)

NatoRey said:


> no worries mate, this particular forum probably isnt the best place to ask about crossing sub species
> as its a touchy subject for some of the more vocal members pm me mate
> 
> Nato


 will do thanks


----------



## Sissy (Jul 30, 2012)

NatoRey said:


> a new addition to the addiction now i have one of each a killer B&W and this new Black N Gold



Congratulations Love the head pattern on this little one...


----------



## xterra (Jul 31, 2012)

This little female had a shed on the weekend and enjoyed a feed tonight.View attachment 260964


----------



## Mitch.D (Jul 31, 2012)

One of my guys, Devil x Krauss Palmy 19months old, smashes his food harder then anything iv'e seen!

View attachment 260968
View attachment 260969
View attachment 260970


----------



## raycam01_au (Jul 31, 2012)

love him


----------



## MyMitchie (Aug 1, 2012)

So excited to get my hands on a jungle!!


----------



## Fantazmic (Aug 1, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> Blu snake!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it just me....or hasnt anyone else noticed...Paul is blue and now his jungles are blue......what will happen next...blue scrubbies ?????? OR is it just COLD ????


----------



## Pilchy (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Colin (Aug 2, 2012)

holdback male I bred last year (hatched late 2010)









NatoRey said:


> a new addition to the addiction now i have one of each a killer B&W and this new Black N Gold



Im pleased your happy with this one nathan  [ I don't mean the one pictured above.. thats my one, but yours was from the same parents as the one above nathan]


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Aug 2, 2012)

Far out Col , that male is super bright high yellow ...
Is that the you offered to me when a hatchie and not coloured up ?
Well on second thoughts ..... ILL TAKE HIM LOL


----------



## Colin (Aug 2, 2012)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Far out Col , that male is super bright high yellow ...
> Is that the you offered to me when a hatchie and not coloured up ?
> Well on second thoughts ..... ILL TAKE HIM LOL



I dont think it was mate  and hes going nowhere except in with some of my females next year

Sent from my GT-S5830T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bryce (Aug 2, 2012)

Colin said:


> holback male I bred last year (hatched late 2010)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Aug 2, 2012)

Colin said:


> I dont think it was mate  and hes going nowhere except in with some of my females next year
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830T using Tapatalk 2



Well i tried my best lol .

What a terriffic sire he will make too Col.


----------



## Colin (Aug 2, 2012)

Jungle_Freak said:


> What a terriffic sire he will make too Col.



thanks mate  this is one of his girlfriends (old pic)


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Aug 2, 2012)

Put me down for a pair of hatchies Col..


----------



## Mitch.D (Aug 2, 2012)

Colin said:


> holdback male I bred last year (hatched late 2010)



Very nice Colin love the deep Gold in him and his partner! Love his markings to, would be very nice to get hands on some of their genetics. Long way away yet though haha hope they produce some nice offspring for you!


----------



## Mo Deville (Aug 3, 2012)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Put me down for a pair of hatchies Col..





yes me too please pretty pretty please colin...


----------



## Colin (Aug 3, 2012)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Put me down for a pair of hatchies Col..



no problem roger 



mo-deville said:


> yes me too please pretty pretty please colin...



no problem 

but it will be a while off unless the female is ready to breed next year.. I might put the male ove his mother as well next season as he will be ready for sure..

old pic of the female


----------



## Shauno (Aug 4, 2012)

Very nice Colin!!! +1 for a pair aswell mate...


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 4, 2012)

Some 2 year old females..
View attachment 261270
View attachment 261271


..and a pale adult for next year's project.
View attachment 261272


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 4, 2012)

Three more randoms taken tonight.


----------



## deebo (Aug 5, 2012)

some random pics from today.....


----------



## Schnecke (Aug 5, 2012)

Moose at 18 months old (just tipping 140cm)

He has been a wonderful pet, not snappy at all (to everyone's shock has not bitten me other than the day he arrived when he came out of his travel click clack) and has been great to handle and has just been a pleasure in general!

The photographer had a blast playing with him for the 30 minutes she took photo's of him (a friend of mine, Chels at Proof of Life Photography) and I wanted to show him off 


View attachment 261464
View attachment 261463
View attachment 261466
View attachment 261468
View attachment 261470
View attachment 261471
View attachment 261472


----------



## vjungle (Aug 6, 2012)

Here is my young male just after a shed, he just lights up. 


View attachment 261632


Boy oh boy above there are some stunning jungles on display, ( Collins jungles in particular )​


----------



## raycam01_au (Aug 6, 2012)

okies had to take a few more tonight, so happy with this little guy, placid as a puppy and sexy as in colour n looks

























sexy as


----------



## elle0318 (Aug 7, 2012)

View attachment 261725
View attachment 261726


----------



## ericrs (Aug 7, 2012)

here are a couple of shots of my male. starting to colour up nicley. love the head patterns.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 7, 2012)

A few random hatchlings from the season just gone. I think they'll be okay..

View attachment 261745
View attachment 261746
View attachment 261747


----------



## leamos (Aug 8, 2012)

I've posted a few pics in another thread but here are a few more of my new 6mth old 'RP' jungle. I always seem to pick the worst time to post pics, there are just so many stunning jungles getting around

View attachment 261757
View attachment 261758
View attachment 261759
View attachment 261760
View attachment 261761


----------



## Colin (Aug 8, 2012)

interesting head pattern that looks like it says GAD which apparently means good fortune and luck 
about to shed at the moment so the white looks dirty







will see if I can get an update pic on the weekend of these two next to each other to see the contrast. the B&W is about to shed atm so fingers crossed he does by the weekend. this pic is from a while ago.


----------



## smithson (Aug 8, 2012)

Colin said:


> interesting head pattern that looks like it says GAD which apparently means good fortune and luck
> about to shed at the moment so the white looks dirty
> 
> 
> ...


WOW colin how kool what a head pattern on that b&w


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Aug 8, 2012)

My white jungle looks like that at the moment Colin. She isn't as pristine as yours are though but she is a beautiful light silver normally.


----------



## Colin (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## smithson (Aug 8, 2012)

Colin said:


>


I love this yellow in these jungles Colin !


----------



## elle0318 (Aug 9, 2012)

View attachment 261884
View attachment 261877
View attachment 261882
View attachment 261879


Just shed. Another stunner from Colin


----------



## Colin (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## meatman (Aug 11, 2012)

Couple of pics from late this arvo

View attachment 262141

View attachment 262142


Cheers Justin


----------



## jonbgud (Aug 13, 2012)

hi new here, my first snake
View attachment 262324

View attachment 262325


----------



## xterra (Aug 13, 2012)

My little Julatten male seems to have been a little excited for last few days......you can just see him spurring the cage floor in the first few seconds of this vid. Female doesn't seem to keen on his advances so far.

[video=youtube;EdiYzabtik8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdiYzabtik8[/video]


----------



## Nick-G (Aug 13, 2012)

my girl!


----------



## Colin (Aug 14, 2012)

Black & White Julatten Jungle female hatched December 2010


----------



## CheekySod (Aug 14, 2012)

Little Girl

View attachment 262386

View attachment 262387


----------



## The_Geeza (Aug 15, 2012)

Wish listtttttttttt ..........NICE


Colin said:


> Black & White Julatten Jungle female hatched December 2010


----------



## Shauno (Aug 15, 2012)

Update pic of my hopefully gravid female on the perch and 2x pics of my new male...


----------



## gozz (Aug 16, 2012)

Here one of my holdbacks from 2011 i kept the whole clutch


----------



## meatman (Aug 17, 2012)

gozz said:


> Here one of my holdbacks from 2011 i kept the whole clutch


Stunner Trent. How did the others turn out


----------



## gozz (Aug 17, 2012)

one from the same parents, clutch 2 years before.... they are all above standard


----------



## nervous (Aug 17, 2012)

gozz said:


> one from the same parents, clutch 2 years before.... they are all above standard



Fantastic specimen!!!


----------



## tankslapt (Aug 17, 2012)

Haven't been on here for a while so here's some doughnuts 







Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2

In out in out





Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shauno (Aug 19, 2012)

Can't remember whether I have posted this pic before.


----------



## Renenet (Aug 20, 2012)

gozz said:


> Here one of my holdbacks from 2011 i kept the whole clutch



Gozz, you didn't colour the scales in with black texta, did you?  Seriously, that is an awesome jungle. Would love to see pictures of the parents.


----------



## gozz (Aug 23, 2012)

*some pics of the clutch mates*

here are some pics of most of the others from that clutch, there are 3 that are in shed but are nice as well
the sire has held his color the dam is not bright but through s the patterns.....both are over 8 but may be much older


----------



## meatman (Aug 23, 2012)

All top quality jungles mate. May have to get some Babinda locale jungles for the collection now

Cheers Justin


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Aug 23, 2012)

tankslapt i love the donuts.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Stuart (Aug 24, 2012)

*My girl*

View attachment 263095


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 26, 2012)

Some of last season's that are just starting to develop some yellow..

View attachment 263357
View attachment 263358

View attachment 263359
View attachment 263360


..and some that are mysteriously losing it. Over cooked?

View attachment 263361
View attachment 263362

View attachment 263363


----------



## notechistiger (Aug 26, 2012)

You have such pretty snakes, onimocnhoj! Here's the boy from you enjoying a feed from last night 




26 August 2012 Toast 1 by Ashlee Yarnold, on Flickr


----------



## 19Anthony71 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi i have a few jungles and out of what hatched at the start of last year i got a nice RP out of them and the parents are palmerstons i post up some pics in a few days just have to work out how.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 27, 2012)

Cheers notechistiger 

That little male looks fat and happy. Nothing like a feed and a nap!


----------



## Trimeresurus (Aug 28, 2012)

8 month old Jungle


----------



## whyme (Aug 29, 2012)

Ha. Looking good Naga123. I'll get his brothers up soon. Only got 2 left.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 29, 2012)

View attachment 263640

View attachment 263641

View attachment 263642

View attachment 263643

View attachment 263644

View attachment 263645


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow what a gorgeous looking Jungle, I love it when snakes stick their head up, it looks so cute 
(yes I am weird)


----------



## Trimeresurus (Aug 29, 2012)

whyme said:


> Ha. Looking good Naga123. I'll get his brothers up soon. Only got 2 left.



Sounds good mate


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 29, 2012)

BlackHeaded92 said:


> Wow what a gorgeous looking Jungle, I love it when snakes stick their head up, it looks so cute
> (yes I am weird)



No your not I love it too!!! He's lovely to look at, but has a typical jungle temperment, but only when it comes to me!!! He finally got me on Monday after a year of trying!!!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Aug 29, 2012)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> No your not I love it too!!! He's lovely to look at, but has a typical jungle temperment, but only when it comes to me!!! He finally got me on Monday after a year of trying!!!



Awesome.
Next on my list is a B/G Jungle, I just love them, I am however very interested about their temperament. All 3 of my girls are quite mellow, my spotted every now and then looks like she is going to eat me and has got me once, lol.

But anyway, back on topic, how bad did he get you?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 29, 2012)

BlackHeaded92 said:


> But anyway, back on topic, how bad did he get you?




I nearly lost my hand 

View attachment 263658
View attachment 263659


Nah it wasn't quite that bad, but I'm a sook. Couldnt believe that he got me- I was at the far end of his 3ft tank, and he struck so quickly i didn't even see him coming, bloody well felt it though.


----------



## GlennB (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely jungle there sarah


----------



## Chanzey (Aug 30, 2012)

Just had a shed last night.

View attachment 263698


----------



## Ambush (Aug 30, 2012)

*My Rescued Jungle.*

This Guy was almost a Staffies Meal[video=youtube;l4ITAExejLE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4ITAExejLE&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Shauno (Sep 2, 2012)

Couple of newbies starting to colour up...


----------



## Jessica29 (Sep 2, 2012)

Here are some pictures of one of my freshly shed Jungles, Snickers.


----------



## raycam01_au (Sep 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;53KOi6jnR-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53KOi6jnR-I[/video]

going gr8 guns, awesome little snake, handles liek a dream


----------



## Pilchy (Sep 5, 2012)

my little 7month old, sierra


----------



## meatman (Sep 9, 2012)

This is a new one I picked up the other week
Looking good in her fresh new skin

View attachment 264638


Cheers Justin


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 9, 2012)

Sunshine....
















Cheers,


----------



## Trimeresurus (Sep 10, 2012)

.


----------



## JustinV (Sep 12, 2012)

Here's a little jungle I got from Shire Snakes recently
Love it to bits :lol:


----------



## Hellemose (Sep 12, 2012)

Ill try again then 

Female Keeper from this year


















a 2010 unrelated male, wich has gotten more yellow since the picture was taken.


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## leamos (Sep 12, 2012)

JustinV said:


> Here's a little jungle I got from Shire Snakes recently
> Love it to bits :lol:



I got one from the same clutch I think, sold as RP jungle yeah?, what did they tell you the parents were? I got two different stories, when I queried further I got no response


----------



## The_Geeza (Sep 13, 2012)

leamos said:


> I got one from the same clutch I think, sold as RP jungle yeah?, what did they tell you the parents were? I got two different stories, when I queried further I got no response


That's not good mate if he's trying to expand and make a name for himself then good communication would help his reputation


----------



## JustinV (Sep 15, 2012)

leamos said:


> I got one from the same clutch I think, sold as RP jungle yeah?, what did they tell you the parents were? I got two different stories, when I queried further I got no response


Yea she was advertised as an RP jungle, Yea i asked but didnt get much response. Not sure how they are Reduced pattern, the patterns on mine are awsome.


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 15, 2012)

More sunshine....


----------



## tankslapt (Sep 15, 2012)

Sexy red ink, I like.

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mws4life (Sep 16, 2012)

These are a couple of our Jungles. Love the contrast you get in this speciesView attachment 265215


----------



## leamos (Sep 16, 2012)

JustinV said:


> Yea she was advertised as an RP jungle, Yea i asked but didnt get much response. Not sure how they are Reduced pattern, the patterns on mine are awsome.



Yeah whatever animals they used, there's no doubt it did produce some nice looking jungles, here's my boy(Mutt) after a big feed, he's a coming up to a shed so looking a bit drab, fingers crossed his colour keep developing with every shed
View attachment 265253


----------



## woody101 (Sep 16, 2012)

mws4life said:


> These are a couple of our Jungles. Love the contrast you get in this speciesView attachment 265215


Im guessing Colins? Beautiful jungles )))


----------



## mws4life (Sep 18, 2012)

woody101 said:


> Im guessing Colins? Beautiful jungles )))


The black and yellow was bred by Colin... The julatten was bred by Fay


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Sep 18, 2012)

redone through photo bucket should work now 
addition 1






addition 2





addition 3





and my female "tully" in prelay shed


----------



## Rob (Sep 18, 2012)

mws4life said:


> These are a couple of our Jungles. Love the contrast you get in this speciesView attachment 265215




Yeah, these two really do it for me.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Sep 22, 2012)

Some of today's shots.

View attachment 265697
View attachment 265698
View attachment 265699


----------



## blakehose (Sep 22, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> Some of today's shots.
> 
> View attachment 265697
> View attachment 265698
> View attachment 265699


Nice John! Especially that pale boy, something a bit different!


----------



## deebo (Sep 22, 2012)

very nice john - love the first and 3rd one.....

Grabbed a few pics of this girl I held back from last year - i love how much tipping she has and she is just fluro yellow in the flesh so can only imagine how she will look when adult size! She is from Aland x Devil and a few ive held back previously have stayed nice and clean up to 2yrs when I ended up selling them.

She is a nasty ***** though!

First pic is under fluro with no flash.


----------



## Pilchy (Sep 23, 2012)

My little jungle freshly shed, starting to get some really nice colouration now, 2 without flash and 1 with.


----------



## martin-QLD (Sep 24, 2012)

*how do you post photos - Jungle Jim ..*

View attachment 265922
View attachment 265923
hi this is our Jungle Jim 
unfortunately photos do not show up in the post but only as attachments.. how do you post them properly ?? :|


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Sep 25, 2012)

martin-QLD said:


> View attachment 265922
> View attachment 265923
> hi this is our Jungle Jim
> unfortunately photos do not show up in the post but only as attachments.. how do you post them properly ?? :|



I think you have to go advanced. Here is some shots I got today- View attachment 265984
View attachment 265985


----------



## Shauno (Sep 25, 2012)

New Ball Python that I recently purchased from Colin...


----------



## boxhead1990 (Sep 26, 2012)

Realised she had a shed so took a picture :thumbup:

Sent from my ST25a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snakefreak16 (Sep 26, 2012)

View attachment 266051
View attachment 266052
a couple of mine


----------



## boxhead1990 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a stunner!

I was looking for a nice black and gold when I found my julatin for sale

And gees has she grown over the last few months

Sent from my ST25a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treeofgreen (Sep 26, 2012)

My bebs, quick shot with phone
View attachment 266066


----------



## leamos (Sep 26, 2012)

My RP male had another shed, so figured it was time for a quick photo op


----------



## onimocnhoj (Sep 26, 2012)

A couple of last years. It's about time they started to colour up lol.

View attachment 266083
View attachment 266084


----------



## JustinV (Sep 26, 2012)

Freshly Shed, she looks amazing


----------



## xterra (Sep 26, 2012)

This little yearling female B&G palmerston is starting to look pretty nice and growing well now.
View attachment 266099


I will be over the moon if this Jullaten drops a healthy clutch this year. She is showing all the right signs so far but as it is her first year so fingers crossed.
View attachment 266100


----------



## Pilchy (Sep 28, 2012)

this is my other jungle Goerge, that just shed. He's by far not the greatest jungle, and fairly small for her age but a jungle is a jungle.


----------



## xterra (Oct 2, 2012)

This Girl is about 2.5 weeks away from laying and starting to look pretty uncomfortable now. Hisses at me as soon as I open the cage door.
View attachment 266580

Here are a few of her offspring from last season.
View attachment 266581
View attachment 266582
View attachment 266583


My Julatten girl hasn't had her prelay shed yet but by the look and feel of her I don't see how she can go another 30 days before laying.....so I will be keeping a close eye on her. After seeing Deebo's woma lay without being with male anything is possible.
The male julatten has a much nicer white colour so I am hoping theres a few nice hatchies, if I get that far.
View attachment 266584


----------



## bennn90 (Oct 3, 2012)

My 11 month male jungle bout 3ft




When he was 8 months


----------



## vjungle (Oct 3, 2012)

CLEAN AND FEED TIME, A LITTLE SUN, AND HAD TO TAKE A PICK FROM THIS FEMALE, SHE IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE BANDED. GETTING BETTER WITH EACH SHED AS WELL.

View attachment 266711


MALE STILL IN SHED SO HE WILL MISS OUT FOR NOW. 

SOME RIPPER JUNGLES ABOVE GUYS. NICE STRIPE xterra AND GOOD LUCK WITH THE JULATTEN FEMALE.


----------



## Jazzyjaz (Oct 7, 2012)

View attachment 267178
NEW SUIT  colouring up nice


----------



## Flaviruthless (Oct 10, 2012)

Updated shots of my jungle girl from Austen Reptiles.


----------



## xterra (Oct 12, 2012)

My Little male Julatten shed last night and is looking ok. I am waiting to see if the female he was with this year is going to drop a small clutch for me. He is 3.5 years old now and still so small but he was keen as mustard late in the season.
View attachment 267585


----------



## boxhead1990 (Oct 12, 2012)

xterra said:


> My Little male Julatten shed last night and is looking ok. I am waiting to see if the female he was with this year is going to drop a small clutch for me. He is 3.5 years old now and still so small but he was keen as mustard late in the season.
> View attachment 267585



Bloody nice julatin!

Sent from my ST25a


----------



## xterra (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks Boxhead, he is a Tremain line. I have seen a few really nice ones around lately.


----------



## boxhead1990 (Oct 13, 2012)

Cheers il have to keep that one in the vank gunna get mine probed and buy another one to breed tje one I currently have later on

Sent from my ST25a


----------



## deebo (Oct 13, 2012)

Looking nice paul! Hopefully your girl gives you some eggs.....


----------



## Shauno (Oct 14, 2012)

A few fresh shed pics...


----------



## Colin (Oct 14, 2012)

a few crappy phone pics I took yesterday


----------



## Stuart (Oct 14, 2012)

I wouldn't call them crappy Colin. Snakes like those couldn't take bad photos


----------



## Shauno (Oct 14, 2012)

Pair I picked up from xterra that are colouring up nicely! I really like the head pattern on the female in the second pic...


----------



## wasgij (Oct 14, 2012)

very cool Shauno, had many jungles pop yet?


----------



## Shauno (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey Wasgij, Expecting a few clutches towards the end of the month and next month mate... How bout yourself?


----------



## wasgij (Oct 14, 2012)

B+G clutch dropped today, now the horrible wait


----------



## Shauno (Oct 14, 2012)

Lol! Congrats mate...


----------



## xterra (Oct 15, 2012)

I like the black in those last two in post #4290 shaun.


----------



## Shauno (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks Paul, both parents are very dark and have a nice velvet black...


----------



## treeofgreen (Oct 16, 2012)

Colin said:


> a few crappy phone pics I took yesterday



jesus Colin... that yellow hurts my eyes!! amazing colour!


----------



## reb01 (Oct 16, 2012)

View attachment 267945


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## onimocnhoj (Oct 16, 2012)

Some of last year's colouring up according to plan.
View attachment 267978
View attachment 267980
View attachment 267982



Some that are taking their sweet time to show their full potential.. 
View attachment 267981
View attachment 267979


Luckily patience is one of my few attributes..


----------



## chuzzlecat25 (Oct 17, 2012)

@Red-Ink, Dat macro lense


----------



## xterra (Oct 17, 2012)

Checked on this girl tonight........yikes she looks huge! She is at day 27 from pre-lay and starting push the substrate around and push on the walls of the lay box so she can't be to far off.
View attachment 268040


----------



## Smithers (Oct 18, 2012)

Getting some Vit DView attachment 268066


----------



## deebo (Oct 18, 2012)

this little girl just shed - flash washes her out out a bit. She has a horrible attitude but is too pretty to get rid of!


----------



## xterra (Oct 20, 2012)

I saw this girls behaviour started to change last night. Managed to catch her laying the last egg. She laid 1 slug and 10 fertile eggs.


----------



## deebo (Oct 20, 2012)

Excellent Paul! Now for the jullatens....


----------



## xterra (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks Dave.......yeh the Jullatens are a while off yet, totally fooled me. She is only about to have her pre-lay in the next day or two.


----------



## pharskie (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## deebo (Oct 22, 2012)

Found this girl curled up on her clutch this morning.


----------



## xterra (Oct 22, 2012)

You must have a big incubator Dave. Nice work.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Oct 25, 2012)

This guy is expecting to become a father this season..

View attachment 268753


----------



## Grogshla (Oct 25, 2012)

Smithers said:


> Getting some Vit DView attachment 268066




Simply stunning as always mate!


----------



## Rusty77 (Oct 27, 2012)

Some of my jungles and kids what I produced 
View attachment 268822
View attachment 268823
View attachment 268819
View attachment 268820


----------



## onimocnhoj (Oct 28, 2012)

A semi-striepd female that I just can't seem to part with.
View attachment 268991


A pair of chicken sized bumps in a pair of bandeds..

View attachment 268992
View attachment 268993


----------



## Tobe404 (Oct 28, 2012)

Shed a couple of days ago 
Not the best quality - taken with my phone - but you get the idea.


----------



## deebo (Oct 28, 2012)

some quick pics from this arvo.....


----------



## jamesjr (Oct 29, 2012)

This Montgomery girl dropped a clutch of 11 eggs the other day, last pic is one from the same pairing last season.


----------



## caliherp (Oct 29, 2012)

Smithers said:


> Getting some Vit DView attachment 268066



Wow that snake is crazey bro.


----------



## Shauno (Oct 30, 2012)

One of my boy's...


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 31, 2012)

Jungles


----------



## thals (Nov 1, 2012)

My baby of the jungle crew coming along nicely. Pure jungle as well, his name is Mr Pacman for obvious reasons 

View attachment 269372
View attachment 269373


----------



## wylie88 (Nov 1, 2012)

Beautiful jungles everyone, I can finally add some pictures on this thread now since I got 2 cape york jungles on monday. These are the pictures I took while I was unpacking them.
My male
View attachment 269480
View attachment 269481

my female
View attachment 269482
View attachment 269483


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 1, 2012)

Last nights efforts..


----------



## smithson (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow Adam nice clutch 
i must say the pr I got off you well the female is so fat now
maybe I was wrong sayin that she won't go lol
but we will see !


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 1, 2012)

If you saw matings she will probably go mate, she went really late for me last season.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Nov 3, 2012)

A two year old from my pale Athertons.

View attachment 269640


----------



## The_Geeza (Nov 3, 2012)

wylie88 said:


> Beautiful jungles everyone, I can finally add some pictures on this thread now since I got 2 cape york jungles on monday. These are the pictures I took while I was unpacking them.
> My male
> View attachment 269480
> View attachment 269481
> ...



Cant c them? why?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 3, 2012)

ozimid said:


> Cant c them? why?




because they havent been posted correctly. not just you that cant see them


----------



## Saxon_Aus (Nov 3, 2012)

Updated pic of my girl, the "ima bitecha nose" pose. Doesn't compare to some of the awesome jungles in this thread, but I think she's a beauty


----------



## Rowie (Nov 3, 2012)

Saxon, she is ADORABLE! Great pic!!


----------



## The_Geeza (Nov 3, 2012)

All jungles r nice... There r no bad ones just some come with attitude


----------



## Shauno (Nov 4, 2012)

Two clutches of 19 & 14 eggs down with Two to go...


----------



## deebo (Nov 7, 2012)

couple of pics from tonight. Older palmy girl and then one of her offspring from a couple of years ago from her paired up with a devil line male.


----------



## saltuarius (Nov 9, 2012)

Near 2 year old Montgomery x Krauss male looking good!
View attachment 270250


----------



## xterra (Nov 9, 2012)

My two favourite yearling palmerston girls during cleaning tonight. 
View attachment 270268


----------



## jamesjr (Nov 9, 2012)

saltuarius said:


> Near 2 year old Montgomery x Krauss male looking good!
> View attachment 270250




Very nice, love the look of this one. Montgomery line jungles are by far my favourite.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Nov 10, 2012)

Another Atherton from my pale line..

View attachment 270327


----------



## woody101 (Nov 11, 2012)

Female Jungle from Jungle Freak


----------



## onimocnhoj (Nov 13, 2012)

Here's a pale one of mine.

View attachment 270605


----------



## saltuarius (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the positive comments on my previous post (Montgomery). @Vixen-Are you expecting a clutch from your Monty Male this year? PM me ok?

Here is a nice 11 month old B/Y Krauss x B/G R. Lester Super Tiger i hatched last year. Enjoy! 

View attachment 270848


----------



## Vixen (Nov 16, 2012)

saltuarius said:


> Thanks for the positive comments on my previous post (Montgomery). @Vixen-Are you expecting a clutch from your Monty Male this year? PM me ok?



I thought that lovely jungle of yours looked similar to my male haha - he's matured very nicely! Indeed i'm expecting another clutch this season, very very excited - the female is due to lay any day now ( she's actually a little overdue ).

- - - Updated - - -

My first clutch of the season was layed today, big sigh of relief as she was about 7 days overdue. There are 13 good healthy eggs though, no slugs so very proud of her. Happy dad is pictured too.. :lol: along with one of my holdbacks from the same pairing from last season.

I know there's a few people on my wait list so far, but if you would like to add your name to it please let me know - once hatchies are ready to go I will be going through the list in order. They are Krauss x Montgomery line animals, and judging from last season everyone has been super happy with their purchases.


----------



## xterra (Nov 17, 2012)

Love that holdback vixen. Wish I could find a male like that for this girl. I have 10 in the incubator from the same pairing at the moment so hopefully I get some more stripes this year.
View attachment 270945


My little Jullaten girl is looking very uncomfortable today. She is at day 27 from pre-lay today so hopefully she will drop a clutch before the weekend is out. 
View attachment 270946

Little Male that she was with this year. 
View attachment 270947


----------



## Shauno (Nov 17, 2012)

Shauno said:


> Two clutches of 19 & 14 eggs down with Two to go...



The other two have recently arrived...


----------



## Pilchy (Nov 19, 2012)

my little freshly shed jungle, before and after feed.


----------



## deebo (Nov 19, 2012)

this little girl just shed again the other day - love her weird tail pattern.

that jullaten looks very uncomfortable paul - cant be far off now!


----------



## meatman (Nov 20, 2012)

Haven't put anything in here for a while.
Here are 4 that have shed over the last 2 nights

View attachment 271255

View attachment 271252

View attachment 271253

View attachment 271254


Cheers, Justin


----------



## tankslapt (Nov 20, 2012)

DaNieL_J said:


> my little freshly shed jungle, before and after feed.



She's looking good Daniel! 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pilchy (Nov 21, 2012)

tankslapt said:


> She's looking good Daniel!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2



Thanks tankslapt  , how are her siblings coming along?

Cheers daniel

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 21, 2012)

Colin said:


> thanks. Its a tully male that I'll be breeding this season with the tully female in pic 3 in the above post.
> heres a few more..


http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/jungle-thread-104609/page/7

Hey Col do you still have this Tully pair ?

I see you sold them ages ago, lol .. Bit late on the scene lol


----------



## Colin (Nov 21, 2012)

unfortunately no mate. they were sold in a moment of down sizing weakness

Sent from my GT-S5830T using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Nov 21, 2012)

that line of montgomery palmerstons have to be one of the best wild type jungle lines going around......the tri-colour and black flecking in the yellow is so indicative of this line. absolutely love this line.......



jamesjr said:


> This Montgomery girl dropped a clutch of 11 eggs the other day, last pic is one from the same pairing last season.


----------



## nch90 (Nov 25, 2012)

Picked up this little guy last week very happy with him


----------



## jamesjr (Nov 25, 2012)

BARRAMUNDI said:


> that line of montgomery palmerstons have to be one of the best wild type jungle lines going around......the tri-colour and black flecking in the yellow is so indicative of this line. absolutely love this line.......



Defiantly agree with you mate, got mine off John a few years ago and couldn't be happier.


----------



## The_Geeza (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## MonitorMayhem (Nov 25, 2012)

very nice ozimid


----------



## Tobe404 (Nov 25, 2012)

Mine shed this morning... Having only eaten a Hopper Rat a few hours earlier - Didn't have any problems with it though.
The shed was 115cm, give or take. 10 months old on the 29th. I'll put up a pic once it's had a few days to digest the meal.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Nov 26, 2012)

A nice little yearling..

View attachment 271740


----------



## sharky (Nov 26, 2012)

JUst a quick one of my Jungle Amazon, only 11 months old but this pic was taken a few months ago. She is showing some interesting blues in her tail, head and body. Can't wait to see how these colours turn out, hopefully they'll get more pronounced!!! Fingers Crossed!!!!!!!! i'll get some photos later for you guys to see


----------



## Kraft (Nov 26, 2012)

Hay all just Wondering if I handle my 8 month old jungle everyday for atleast an hour with the exception of feeding an shedding days how long do you think it would take to get him out of his nippy stage I know you can't put an exact length on these sorts of things but I'd like to hear some opions guesstimations and past experiences please!


----------



## sharky (Nov 26, 2012)

Mine was calm and docile by 2 weeks of handling. It does depend on the snake though....my bredli has taken near a month to settle down so your Jungle could take longer....I sometimes Handled a bit longer than an hour on some days though  Let him bite you, it seriously doesn't hurt at that age! Then he'll learn that he cant get his way by biting and will soon just stop and enjoy o be handled!!!! Also start off by having on on one time in a quiet room...he'll become more used to you this way and won't be freaking out about other things/people in the room. Just be patient


----------



## Kraft (Nov 26, 2012)

Great advice I let him bite me as much as he wants just makes me laugh 2 weeks isn't bad at all I was thinking months I usually spend 2 hours a day but never less then one hour I figure we are going to grow old together so I want him as friendly as possible


----------



## Tobe404 (Nov 28, 2012)

Some new pics but I really need a better camera than my phone...


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 28, 2012)

Heres some 11 month old future breeders.

A Tri striped jungle male bred by Tony Mitchell.






Heres a Super tiger pattern jungle male.





Heres a Tiger jungle female.





A banded jungle female SXR x Kraus line.





A banded male SXR x Kraus line.


----------



## caliherp (Nov 28, 2012)

That tiger jungle is insane. The yellow on that SXR x Kraus incredible.


----------



## Shotta (Nov 28, 2012)

heres my female jungle

View attachment 272151
View attachment 272153
View attachment 272154
View attachment 272155


----------



## sharky (Nov 28, 2012)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Heres some 11 month old future breeders.
> 
> A Tri striped jungle male bred by Tony Mitchell.
> 
> ...



I envy you and your beautiful snakes!!!!!!!


----------



## NATIVE2OZ (Nov 28, 2012)

View attachment 272214

The "doomed" pair


----------



## Marzzy (Nov 29, 2012)

NATIVE2OZ said:


> View attachment 272214
> 
> The "doomed" pair



Pic didn't work


----------



## lexy1 (Nov 29, 2012)

View attachment 272229
View attachment 272230
View attachment 272231
a couple of holbacks from last season...


----------



## Perko (Nov 29, 2012)

Lexy, those jungles are stunning


----------



## lexy1 (Nov 29, 2012)

cheers but they aint got nothing on those coastals!! The best hands down!!!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 29, 2012)

Ripper jungles Lexy 
And cheers for the nice comments about my previous post.
Roger....


----------



## meatman (Nov 29, 2012)

They are all looking good Roger. I really like the super tiger


----------



## Nelliy (Nov 29, 2012)

I want to get another jungle, I have a 3 year old female she is gorgeous and extremely timid she has never bitten me. I want to get another python but I'm not sure if she will go well with others, can jungles mix with other pythons?

- - - Updated - - -




This is my jungle on my friend she's about 3-4 foot long


----------



## sharky (Nov 29, 2012)

Nelliy said:


> I want to get another jungle, I have a 3 year old female she is gorgeous and extremely timid she has never bitten me. I want to get another python but I'm not sure if she will go well with others, can jungles mix with other pythons?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



If what you mean by "mix with other pythons" is to keep another species in the same enclosure as your jungle, one word: *DON'T *This is just what I have heard various breeders say and I have heard enough stories from other keepers about bad things that can happen and that I strongly do not recommend this....but hey, everyone is entitled to their own opinion!*
*
But if you mean another species in a different enclosure, that;'s fine  My Jungle's enclosure is between a Bredli's and a Spotted. They can't see each other and they are all perfectly happy 

Some people may keep them together but in my opinion it is a big no no.


----------



## Nelliy (Nov 29, 2012)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> If what you mean by "mix with other pythons" is to keep another species in the same enclosure as your jungle, one word: *DON'T *This is just what I have heard various breeders say and I have heard enough stories from other keepers about bad things that can happen and that I strongly do not recommend this....but hey, everyone is entitled to their own opinion!
> But if you mean another species in a different enclosure, that;'s fine  My Jungle's enclosure is between a Bredli's and a Spotted. They can't see each other and they are all perfectly happy
> 
> Some people may keep them together but in my opinion it is a big no no.



thankyou, i really want to get another species. i can have them in separete closures but what will happen if they do get near each other, for example say i bring both out for people to look at and the two snakes spot each other or come into contact, will it get ugly?

- - - Updated - - -

i am thinking of getting a bredli. you have a bredli and jungle have they came in contact? whats your personal opinion

- - - Updated - - -

or even a black headed python im interested in


----------



## sharky (Nov 29, 2012)

I take my snakes out at the same time when my friends come around, the snakes don't really mind. They won't come in contact unless you let them and even then they'll just be doing their own thing. Mine have a look, stretch, flick tongue and go back to exploring up your arm. Either that or they cross over to the other person so the have two snakes!!!! ahaha
Things won't get ugly, unless it's feeding time, ahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Nelliy (Nov 29, 2012)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> I take my snakes out at the same time when my friends come around, the snakes don't really mind. They won't come in contact unless you let them and even then they'll just be doing their own thing. Mine have a look, stretch, flick tongue and go back to exploring up your arm. Either that or they cross over to the other person so the have two snakes!!!! ahaha
> Things won't get ugly, unless it's feeding time, ahahahahaha!!!



okay thankyou so much, this was a big help!! really appreciate it


----------



## sharky (Nov 29, 2012)

Nelliy said:


> okay thankyou so much, this was a big help!! really appreciate it



You are 100% welcome!!!


----------



## deebo (Nov 29, 2012)

these two are starting to show some nice colour - one is very yellow, while the other much more gold in colour. One is also a psycho, while the other is calm.


----------



## vjungle (Dec 5, 2012)

Here is my pair, getting ready for a feed.






View attachment 272911
This is my female. Very calm for a Jungle.


View attachment 272919
This is my male. Snappy !!! just like some jungle should be.





Both are nicely marked and great contrast, my favourite jungle pattern. Very happy with this young pair.


----------



## saltuarius (Dec 5, 2012)

@nch90---Very happy you like him dude. He was one of my favorites from the clutch and had ideas to hold him back but you can't keep em all eh?

- - - Updated - - -



lexy1 said:


> View attachment 272229
> View attachment 272230
> View attachment 272231
> a couple of holbacks from last season...



Hey Lexy,

Love the third one. Go the reduced black. Love it when the patterning goes over the spine. Have a look at this one. I bred him to his sister this year and i am very excited to see the results!!! 

ps let me know if i could ever convince you to let the jungle in the third pic go! I'm keen to get some new blood that is worthy for this line!!! Sorry for the crap pic too.

View attachment 272924


----------



## lexy1 (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice one saltuaris... Dont you love this time of year especially when you aim for something that youve waited so long too happen... Congrats hope there all you wished them to be..!!


----------



## Chanzey (Dec 8, 2012)

My almost 1 year old Jungle


----------



## rhoadesSHMOADES (Dec 8, 2012)

My 4 month old jungle, Sabor (after the Leopard in Tarzan)  I messed around with my contrast filter on the last pic, the colors just looked too awesome.


----------



## Damiieen (Dec 8, 2012)

Thought I'd share...


----------



## Twitch_80 (Dec 8, 2012)

Another enclosure? Or two? Or three? :-D




Nelliy said:


> thankyou, i really want to get another species. i can have them in separete closures but what will happen if they do get near each other, for example say i bring both out for people to look at and the two snakes spot each other or come into contact, will it get ugly?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## onimocnhoj (Dec 9, 2012)

I took some pictures today. A few carpets were looking good enough for a photo. 
Here they are.

Some youngsters..

View attachment 273329
View attachment 273330
View attachment 273331


Some striped..

View attachment 273332
View attachment 273333


Some blacked..

View attachment 273334
View attachment 273337
View attachment 273338


----------



## Bushman (Dec 9, 2012)

You've got some good looking specimens there John. I particularly like the rich, golden yellow colours on some of them.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Dec 9, 2012)

Cheers mate,

I've got too many plans with black and yellow carpets. It certainly robs me of time..


----------



## blakehose (Dec 9, 2012)

That's a dreamy bunch of Jungles there John! I've got a thing for the increased melanin variety especially!!


----------



## MyMitchie (Dec 9, 2012)

My new girl Wanda from M.S Rodents and Reptiles. Born 30th December 2011.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks Blake.

I have a few new plans for next year's pairings as some of my favourites are of age. Stay tuned lol.

The last two black jungles aren't even a year old yet. They should be mostly black in another year or so. You're one of the few who like the dirty ol wild looking carpets and I'm right there with you. It's a shame not too many appreciate pure black in jungles, it's rarer than yellow. I think I'm onto something with the increased melanin. See how we go..


----------



## saltuarius (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey John i've seen some super black jungles in the wild at high altitude. I agree that they're pretty rare. Always make sure i take some good shots when i do!
Anyways, i will share but have to scan the photos. In the mean time here is my RP 50/50 pair looking hungry tonight!!!
View attachment 273363


----------



## buffcoat (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice shot of gloitis 





No pics while I'm eating!

She's growing up so quick!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SarahScales (Dec 10, 2012)

My pretty little lady, bred by Ships


----------



## fegzz (Dec 11, 2012)

juvenile B&G jungle


----------



## jamesjr (Dec 11, 2012)

- - - Updated - - -



onimocnhoj said:


> I took some pictures today. A few carpets were looking good enough for a photo.
> Here they are.
> 
> Some youngsters..
> ...





Some stunning jungles mate, really like that striped one and those blacks, what do the sire and dam of those blacks look like? any pics?




Some recent pics of mine


----------



## Vixen (Dec 11, 2012)

Love that first one James!


----------



## jamesjr (Dec 11, 2012)

Vixen said:


> Love that first one James!



Thanks Vixen, as you know, nothing beats a pure Montgomery....... in my opinion anyway


----------



## onimocnhoj (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey James

Here are the parents of the young black carpets (there are two snakes in the pic). Sorry for the small picture. To see a larger version, please have a peek at my albums. 

The numbers of very dark progeny in a clutch from this pair is highly suspicious. I will leave it at that until further notice 







That boldly striped one of yours (on the left) has really turned into something special mate. I don't own any Montgomery animals, but they are very easy on the eye..


----------



## Norm (Dec 11, 2012)

SarahScales said:


> My pretty little lady, bred by Ships



I`m not normally too big a fan of jungles but this one does it for me for some reason. Beautiful colours and looks really healthy. I`d happily have one like that at home.


----------



## saltuarius (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey Jamesjr

Those monties are rad!! Can't wait to see some hatchies this year!!


----------



## MyMitchie (Dec 11, 2012)

My beautiful Wanda!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 11, 2012)

SXR line Jungles






I am hoping this female is gravid


----------



## shaunyboy (Dec 12, 2012)

gozz said:


> heres a couple will get up to date pics when they shed



the jungle in the top row middle pictures,is one of the best looking carpets ive ever seen

thats one pretty amazing jungle mate

cheers shaun


----------



## deebo (Dec 12, 2012)

some quick pics from today....

first up is a yearling finally starting to show some colour, secondly a holdback yearling from my pair, thirdly my 6yr old male, lastly my 6yr old female. These two arent the brightest anymore but not too shabby for their age I dont think and they produce some cracking bubs.


----------



## jamesjr (Dec 12, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> Hey James
> 
> Here are the parents of the young black carpets (there are two snakes in the pic). Sorry for the small picture. To see a larger version, please have a peek at my albums.
> 
> ...






Will be very interesting when you pair the younger black ones together. Had a look through your album mate- stunning collection!!!!


Here is a pic of one of my favorite males, just shed.


----------



## Smithers (Dec 13, 2012)

Fangin around the new upgrade from tub to 450x450x600mm before the 1200x600x600 early next yr. Crud pic :/

View attachment 273631


----------



## zookieboi (Dec 13, 2012)

My female devil x Krauss


----------



## SarahScales (Dec 14, 2012)

Another picture of my beautiful girl. She's turned into an absolute sweetheart! Especially considering the chainsaw she was when I picked her up!  

Thank you Ships for selling me such a beautiful lady, I adore her. (He warned me she was a nutcase but I still went through with it )


----------



## meatman (Dec 15, 2012)

A couple of hatchies after their first shed
View attachment 273799

View attachment 273800

View attachment 273801


Cheers Justin


----------



## Saxon_Aus (Dec 15, 2012)

another pic of my girl, she's just had a shed and is looking the business at the moment


----------



## gozz (Dec 15, 2012)

That second one is a cracker ....... Meatman


----------



## meatman (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks Trent. The last 2 will more than likely be keepers


----------



## aerojake (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi don't know if im posting in the right place here but I am after some info about a jungle I am picking up next week he's a cardwell striped jungle I havent heard of a cardwell until I seen this guy can anyone tell me if a cardwell is a morph or is it just the area they originate from that's behind the different pattern and also wanted to know how big they get the one iv'e brought is 2 years old and looks to be about 1.5 meters, I tried googleing but cant find anything on them. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Dec 16, 2012)

Some Tablelands of mine.

Striped..
View attachment 273896


This pair have a clutch cooking away right now which should be good in the striped department.
View attachment 273897


A nice reduced pale one.
View attachment 273898


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 16, 2012)

aerojake said:


> Hi don't know if im posting in the right place here but I am after some info about a jungle I am picking up next week he's a cardwell striped jungle I havent heard of a cardwell until I seen this guy can anyone tell me if a cardwell is a morph or is it just the area they originate from that's behind the different pattern and also wanted to know how big they get the one iv'e brought is 2 years old and looks to be about 1.5 meters, I tried googleing but cant find anything on them. Any info would be greatly appreciated.



Cardwell is a locale not a morph.


----------



## deebo (Dec 17, 2012)

I like how this girl is looking - will be nice to be able to pair her up next year.


----------



## FusionMorelia (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a couple of Jungle's, a yearling Black & White Julatten Jungle male, and a female Black & Gold Jungle.
Milenko the Julatten Jungle,





Milenko




.




The Black & Gold Jungle female, Aleksi.




Aleksi






NatoRey


----------



## jamesjr (Dec 17, 2012)

Male Montgomery


----------



## onimocnhoj (Dec 18, 2012)

All of these snakes are approximately 10 years old and still produce healthy, viable clutches whenever put together..

K. Aland "blackie" pair. 

View attachment 274029


P. Krauss pair. 

View attachment 274030


K. Aland "Blackie" male

View attachment 274031


----------



## Shauno (Dec 18, 2012)

Update pics of a pair of hold backs from Russell Grant line Jungles...


----------



## onimocnhoj (Dec 19, 2012)

Another "high-black". This one is less than a year old, so it is certainly heading down a dark road.. 

View attachment 274299


----------



## Shauno (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice surprise when I found these guy's hatching 9 days early this morning...


----------



## lexy1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Well done Shaun it never gets old that sight...


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 19, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> Another "high-black". This one is less than a year old, so it is certainly heading down a dark road..
> 
> View attachment 274299


Great looking Jungle mate ....very nice ( and people want high yellow?)...Black looks great


----------



## Shauno (Dec 19, 2012)

Cheers Alex, any luck this year mate?


----------



## rhoadesSHMOADES (Dec 20, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> Another "high-black". This one is less than a year old, so it is certainly heading down a dark road..
> 
> View attachment 274299



Beautiful! The patterns/colors of the high black jungles kinda remind me of the water moccasins we have here in Florida.


----------



## Vixen (Dec 20, 2012)

This is my Palmerston holdback i've showed off a few times in this thread, but not for a while. She's hit the age now where she's really starting to fill out like a little adult - perhaps ready for breeding by next season!


----------



## saltuarius (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey Vixen looking good!!! Amazing what degree of variation you can get in a clutch!!! Your girl above is sooo clean compared to her bro (pic attached...)!! Not that i mind at all. Always good to see other siblings. Stoked to see some young'uns from your clutch this season!! 
ps. Sorry for the poo in the backround of the pic!!hahahah was sitting nice on cleaning day! my bad.

View attachment 274842


----------



## Vixen (Dec 21, 2012)

Looks like he has taken alot after the father which is the Montgomery animal, mine is more similar to mum. I think I prefer the Monty animals though hehe - thanks for the pic!


----------



## jamesjr (Dec 21, 2012)

Stunning Vixen!!! What line is the mum?


----------



## Vixen (Dec 21, 2012)

jamesjr said:


> Stunning Vixen!!! What line is the mum?



Thanks! Mum is a Krauss line Palmy ~


----------



## caliherp (Dec 21, 2012)

Vixen said:


> This is my Palmerston holdback i've showed off a few times in this thread, but not for a while. She's hit the age now where she's really starting to fill out like a little adult - perhaps ready for breeding by next season!


That is one hot critter. Probably one of my top fave snakes on this thread.


----------



## Vixen (Dec 21, 2012)

caliherp said:


> That is one hot critter. Probably one of my top fave snakes on this thread.



Wow thank you, there is so many fantastic animals on this thread so that means alot to me!


----------



## tankslapt (Dec 22, 2012)

What a stunner Vixen! 
Stoked with how this girl is after her shed the other night.


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Dec 22, 2012)

Shauno said:


> Nice surprise when I found these guy's hatching 9 days early this morning...


are you going to be selling any ?


----------



## lexy1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Shauno said:


> Cheers Alex, any luck this year mate?


Yeah mate very big year a few jungle clutches heaps of jungle jag clutches and heaps more very busy year....


----------



## Shauno (Dec 22, 2012)

darring said:


> are you going to be selling any ?



Hey darring, they will be up for sale once they have been sexed and are feeding and shedding well...

- - - Updated - - -



lexy1 said:


> Yeah mate very big year a few jungle clutches heaps of jungle jag clutches and heaps more very busy year....



Congrats mate! Looks like you will be a busy boy... No time for Bali this year hey?


----------



## lexy1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Congrats mate! Looks like you will be a busy boy... No time for Bali this year hey?[/QUOTE]

Cheers mate yep the waves of Bali will just have too wait... How'd you go looks as though your getting a few out.....


----------



## Shauno (Dec 23, 2012)

Just the 1 Jungle clutch out so far with 3 still cooking mate...


----------



## xterra (Dec 23, 2012)

My palmerston clutch have finally started to hatch..........63 days till the first one left the egg this year, had me a little worried.
View attachment 275018
View attachment 275019

These guys are so tiny. Funny how quickly you forget.


----------



## vjungle (Dec 25, 2012)

Here is one of my males, he had done his part but it seams first year for the female was not fruitful, looking forward to 2013 though !!!!!!

Congrats to all with all new hatchies, looks like some crackers. 





View attachment 275193


View attachment 275192


----------



## LadyDiamond (Dec 25, 2012)

Just wanted to share this pic of our new female jungle and talk about jungle attitude!!


----------



## ryano (Dec 26, 2012)

View attachment 275246


Here's my badboy jungle, Sangoma!


----------



## buffcoat (Dec 26, 2012)

Had a little help wrapping presents.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Renenet (Dec 26, 2012)

LadyDiamond said:


> Just wanted to share this pic of our new female jungle and talk about jungle attitude!!



Where did you get that snake? Please PM me if necessary.


----------



## Shotta (Dec 27, 2012)

was cleaning my jungles enclosure so thought i would take some pics. this is Paine

View attachment 275343
View attachment 275344
View attachment 275350
View attachment 275348
View attachment 275351


----------



## snakefreak16 (Dec 29, 2012)

View attachment 275481
View attachment 275480
View attachment 275483
View attachment 275482
this is my new jungle called champion !!


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 30, 2012)

Ok, I have to ask.. I hear the term "jungle attitude" all the time - are they really all mobile staplers that will nail you at every opportunity? I can only assume they would grow out of this. but you only seem to hear 2 things about Jungle's - they are stunningly beautiful and they bite like a pitbull on crack. Any genuine clarity on this please?


----------



## LadyDiamond (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi Xeaal,

Yes some can be. nearly all the info I have read they say some grow out of it and some dont. We have two jungles one male hasn't bitten since we have had him n he was 15mths old . though he had bitten the breeder we got him off.And we have a female at 12mth she is very alert n very cage protective when she is out she's ok if your not moving but as soon as u move or move ur fingers along her body and BAM!!! We are just hoping its because new house n still settling in etc Well I hope so anyway.. She looks at me this all the time, i think so doesn't like me lol  Etc


----------



## xterra (Dec 30, 2012)

Some of my yearling palmerstons starting to look like adults now.
View attachment 275624
View attachment 275625
View attachment 275626
View attachment 275627


And a week old female from the she parents showing a nice little stripe.
View attachment 275628

Now just hanging out for the julattens to hatch. Hoping for some stripes too so fingers crossed.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 1, 2013)

Pics


----------



## xXExplodexX (Jan 3, 2013)

My second snake.Got tagged from her 10-12 times. Now she is calm only cage defensive.Sorry about the camera she is way brighter.View attachment 275854


----------



## matt196 (Jan 3, 2013)

This is Holly  She is my first snake, Just over 2 years old now  She has shed since this picture but yeah.. Also she was being bothered by mites  which I have since taken care of..
View attachment 275921


----------



## jamesjr (Jan 4, 2013)

A few hatchies from different clutches after shed and some fresh hatched


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jan 5, 2013)

Two yellow ones.

View attachment 276175
View attachment 276176


Two black ones.

View attachment 276177
View attachment 276178


----------



## The_Geeza (Jan 6, 2013)

- - - Updated - - -



onimocnhoj said:


> Two yellow ones.
> 
> View attachment 276175
> View attachment 276176
> ...












I must have one of them Black ones PLZZZZ









................


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jan 6, 2013)

:lol::lol::lol: See how we go mate........:shock::shock::shock:....


----------



## nch90 (Jan 7, 2013)

ozimid that shot of the head is perfect how deep is the yellow


----------



## The_Geeza (Jan 10, 2013)

nch90 said:


> ozimid that shot of the head is perfect how deep is the yellow


Yer thanks mate.... Might have to change me signature from B/G to B/Y Jungle lol... Getting brighter with age


----------



## caliherp (Jan 10, 2013)

ozimid said:


>


It looks like a surprised face on that snakes head lol.


----------



## xXExplodexX (Jan 10, 2013)

View attachment 277009
Here is a better photo of my Jungle, As the camera i was using in the previous post was bad quality.


----------



## SarahScales (Jan 11, 2013)

My pretty girl bred by Ships:


----------



## Wama.CP (Jan 11, 2013)

Very Nice


----------



## JosPythons (Jan 12, 2013)

This is my girl View attachment 277258


----------



## The_Geeza (Jan 12, 2013)

caliherp said:


> It looks like a surprised face on that snakes head lol.


Funny never noticed...lol.....an alien with big ears long arms and very short legs....and like u said "suprised"...lol


----------



## Vixen (Jan 13, 2013)

My first clutch for this season started hatching today, 6 days early too - nearly fell over when I saw them! 

These are Palmerston Jungles.


----------



## hayden123113 (Jan 13, 2013)

My baby boy jungle boots handles like a charm.


----------



## Murtletheturle (Jan 13, 2013)

Very nice little one there Vixen


----------



## Vixen (Jan 13, 2013)

Second one is out, with very cool striping and showing some amazing colour already straight out of the egg!


----------



## vjungle (Jan 14, 2013)

Here is my female, solid black and yellow she handles quite well.



View attachment 277587


----------



## The_Geeza (Jan 14, 2013)

these twins?


----------



## vjungle (Jan 15, 2013)

*jungle pair*

They just look perfect together.


Ozimid they do look alike just in different states.



View attachment 277740


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 15, 2013)

ozimid said:


> these twins?



Their head patterns look like bunnies with small bodies with big heads & open mouths haha


----------



## Smithers (Jan 16, 2013)

Coming along nicely.

View attachment 277756


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jan 18, 2013)

One of next year's pairings.

View attachment 278084
View attachment 278085


Progress on some high black ones..

View attachment 278086
View attachment 278087


----------



## Wama.CP (Jan 18, 2013)

Very nice. Esp the High Blacks


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jan 18, 2013)

They're even better in the flesh. Quite difficult to capture with a camera..


----------



## The_Geeza (Jan 18, 2013)

vjungle said:


> They just look perfect together.
> 
> 
> Ozimid they do look alike just in different states.
> ...


HA HA Quads lol.....all 4 head patterns r so similar


----------



## xterra (Jan 19, 2013)

My Julatten clutch started to hatch yesterday. These guys are pretty robust looking, and I am amazed at how white they are as hatchies. Looks like some partial stripes in this clutch too.
View attachment 278151
View attachment 278152
View attachment 278154


And one of the palmerstons with after its first feed last night.
View attachment 278153


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jan 19, 2013)

View attachment 278178
View attachment 278179
View attachment 278180
updates on a few 

- - - Updated - - -

View attachment 278194
View attachment 278196
and a couple of enclosures


----------



## matt196 (Jan 19, 2013)

ozimid said:


> these twins?



Heres a picture of my boy with a similar head pattern 

View attachment 278205


----------



## Mitella (Jan 20, 2013)

View attachment 278431
here's my adult male "bumbles" View attachment 278356


----------



## deebo (Jan 20, 2013)

Love how this 2yr old girl is looking.


----------



## Vixen (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## SarahScales (Jan 20, 2013)

My 'savage' jungle.


----------



## IceWhiteFreak (Jan 20, 2013)

Great jungle lineage there Vixen. IMO Montgomery palmerstons are some of the best jungles you'll see in Aus. Id be hanging on to that hatchie that has color straight out the egg if I were you.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 20, 2013)

Latest pics of a few of my jungles .. some yearlings and a pair of hatchies.
Cheers
Roger


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 20, 2013)

Could someone please inform me about these montgomery jungles, is it a type of morph or something else? who owns this line?


----------



## Vixen (Jan 20, 2013)

IceWhiteFreak said:


> Great jungle lineage there Vixen. IMO Montgomery palmerstons are some of the best jungles you'll see in Aus. Id be hanging on to that hatchie that has color straight out the egg if I were you.



Thanks! Most of the hatchies have pretty awesome colour but I can't keep them all unfortunately haha. I will be holding back the girl I posted, and maybe another, but the rest are being sold.

Here's another with a much different pattern the striped hatchy, but still awesome I think! 






- - - Updated - - -



Albino93 said:


> Could someone please inform me about these montgomery jungles, is it a type of morph or something else? who owns this line?



They're a line of Palmerston Jungles bred by John Montomgery - hence the ' Montgomery ' term. They're well known for their high yellow and and odd pattern with lots of yellow coming through the black as you can see with my male.


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jan 20, 2013)

View attachment 278435
View attachment 278436
View attachment 278437
View attachment 278438
View attachment 278439
this is my Montgomery palmerstons jungle the pics do not do him justice !!!!!


----------



## Shotta (Jan 22, 2013)

heres my jungle freshly shed enjoying some sun 






View attachment 278659
View attachment 278660


----------



## DarkApe (Jan 22, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> heres my jungle freshly shed enjoying some sun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a cracker, absolutely stunning


----------



## Shotta (Jan 22, 2013)

BiGKeVsOnE said:


> What a cracker, absolutely stunning



 thanks mate colours are soo much better in the flesh


----------



## meatman (Jan 23, 2013)

2 palmerston hatchies after second shed
View attachment 278777

View attachment 278778

Sire of hatchies
View attachment 278779

Update pic for John Comino
View attachment 278780

Cheers Justin


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jan 23, 2013)

Great pics mate,

Nice stripes there, I bet you'll be keeping a few!

Thanks for the updated pic as well. You can probably tell why I wasn't in a rush to part with that one. Looking good!


----------



## meatman (Jan 23, 2013)

Im stoked with her mate. Still getting brighter each time she sheds.
Will definately be holding onto a few hatchies. My favourite has a full stripe


----------



## Pilchy (Jan 24, 2013)

here is a comparison shot of my jungle the day after i bought her from tankslapt (2/06/12), to a photo taken today (still has her digested meal inside her)


----------



## xterra (Jan 26, 2013)

Couple of pics from this arvo. These guys are now twelve months old. Didn't even get bitten today!
View attachment 279226
View attachment 279227
View attachment 279228


----------



## Kopeht (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm seeing some absolutely stunning jungles in this thread!
Here's my 1 month jungle boy, Jinx. I'm really digging his criss-cross pattern.


----------



## deebo (Jan 28, 2013)

These guys just shed in the past day or so....some are just starting to get a bit of colour to them.

And a hatchy who looks like she will have a lot of yellow tipping which I like.


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jan 28, 2013)

Milenko 
Julatten Jungle


----------



## AmazingMorelia (Jan 30, 2013)

These are two I will be pairing together this year, all been well. They are from Mark Simms best bloodlines. They look better than the camera can capture, but thats what all Jungle owners say lol.
They are also good natured animals.


----------



## xterra (Feb 1, 2013)

Grabbed some photos of these Julattens following their first sheds over the last few nights. I have kept about 30 jungles over the past few years and hadn't really come across a nasty one.................until this one hatched. He is absolute nutter, and launches out of the tub as soon as it opens, and that was before his first shed!
View attachment 280013
View attachment 280014


----------



## ethapYtHn (Feb 1, 2013)

heres a few pics of my new jungle London


----------



## Trimeresurus (Feb 3, 2013)

Starting to get colour


----------



## Colin (Feb 3, 2013)

two jungles I bred a few years back I'll be looking to breed this season..
Black and Yellow Jungle






Black and White Julatten Jungle


----------



## AmazingMorelia (Feb 3, 2013)

Cape Trib B&W Jungle.


----------



## saltuarius (Feb 3, 2013)

Here is one of this years hatchies just after its second shed!! Very pleased so far.

View attachment 280386


----------



## MyMitchie (Feb 5, 2013)

My yearling Wanda.View attachment 280574


----------



## MyMitchie (Feb 5, 2013)

I have never ever ever seen a Jungle like this in my whole life! It looks like its been crossed with an Antaresia with those eyes!! What a cutie.


Kopeht said:


> I'm seeing some absolutely stunning jungles in this thread!
> Here's my 1 month jungle boy, Jinx. I'm really digging his criss-cross pattern.


----------



## buck (Feb 5, 2013)

I got Amber out for a few pics today. She's coming along nicely.


----------



## Pinoy (Feb 7, 2013)

My new Julatten female from Colin


----------



## onimocnhoj (Feb 11, 2013)

Mum knows best..

View attachment 281473


Some of the hatchlings..

View attachment 281474
View attachment 281475

View attachment 281476
View attachment 281477


----------



## Kraft (Feb 13, 2013)

*A few pics*

Hope you like


----------



## tankslapt (Feb 13, 2013)

This girl shed last night and I was so happy with her I snapped a photo 10 minutes after


----------



## AmazingMorelia (Feb 13, 2013)

Another of our female jungles.


----------



## Kitah (Feb 14, 2013)

Love that first pic with mum and the bubs hat hing. Very cute



onimocnhoj said:


> Mum knows best..
> 
> View attachment 281473
> 
> ...


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 17, 2013)

Been waiting a week or so for this... Shed about half an hour ago. Which was 133cm in length.

View attachment 282249
View attachment 282250


Hopefully tomorrow a 130-200g Rat is devoured for the first time.


----------



## Vixen (Feb 17, 2013)

One of my other holdbacks from 2 seasons ago, after her first shed and a new one from yesterday!


----------



## reb01 (Feb 17, 2013)

View attachment 282343
View attachment 282344
View attachment 282349
That last one Vixen is absolutely a stunner..Heres some fiesty jungles,the female[LAST PICTURE] is a total nasty girl..


----------



## RedFox (Feb 17, 2013)

Vixen said:


> One of my other holdbacks from 2 seasons ago, after her first shed and a new one from yesterday!



Stunning little girl. Love the smiley face.
Between your palmerstons and Colin's julattens, it almost makes me want a jungle.


----------



## thewestler (Feb 18, 2013)

View attachment 282392
Here's a photo of my girl I got from ships. Sorry about the bad photo...


----------



## Colin (Feb 18, 2013)

Pure B&W Julatten Jungle (reduced pattern) I bred.. 
looks a bit dirty at the moment as he's coming up for a shed..


----------



## ingie (Feb 18, 2013)

One of my jungle girls colouring up nicely as she grows  (Poor choice of background though!)


----------



## saltuarius (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's a few more 2012 hatchies. Waiting on the third shed so not toooo exciting yet but i have high hopes! 
View attachment 282476
View attachment 282477
View attachment 282478
View attachment 282479


----------



## vjungle (Feb 20, 2013)

Here are my P Krauss banded pair, I'm over the moon with these little guys.



View attachment 282713
View attachment 282714




Its great to watch these little guys develop into bright beautiful animals.


----------



## daneo (Feb 20, 2013)

i just bought my first jungle a week ago. ive fed it 3 time but each time it takes the mouse, coils it up and then smells it for about 30 mins before dropping it on the floor. is this normal for being in a new enclosure? any suggestions?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Feb 20, 2013)

Next time cover the jungle cage with a dark towel etc and dont watch it feed.
They need privacy sometimes .


----------



## NATIVE2OZ (Feb 21, 2013)

*my male sorry it's wonky*

View attachment 282762


----------



## woody101 (Feb 21, 2013)

What Jungle_Freak said is a very good tip and pointer. Also let it settle for a few days you have only had it for a week and it still might need time to settle in to its new home. Good luck hope it eats for you next time.


----------



## NATIVE2OZ (Feb 21, 2013)

*female wonky aswell*

View attachment 282763


----------



## daneo (Feb 21, 2013)

ok thanks ill try that. might give it a few more days before i try again. im not sure how old it is. its about 3ft long and as thck as a 50 cent piece at its biggest point. id rather it feed first before i try handling it. i attempted the other day but it got quite aggressive..


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 21, 2013)

Vixen said:


> One of my other holdbacks from 2 seasons ago, after her first shed and a new one from yesterday!



Hands down the best head pattern ive ever seen. thats amazing.. Ive been looking at it for a good ten mins.. love it.


----------



## Vixen (Feb 21, 2013)

Justdragons said:


> Hands down the best head pattern ive ever seen. thats amazing.. Ive been looking at it for a good ten mins.. love it.



Haha, it's to lure people in! You see a lovely nice smiley face but it's just disguise to turn you into a pincushion. :lol::lol:

Glad you like her though!


----------



## reb01 (Feb 21, 2013)

I love that one Vjungle,interesting to see it in a year-two...Those hatchies Saltuarius are stunning...That one Vixen is absolutely STUNNING...the colour-pattern is outstanding,it will only get better,i understand you regarding pincushions,my pair here especially the female are NUTS,i reckon ive got more holes in my hand-arm from these two then a pincushion..


----------



## Rhyce (Feb 21, 2013)

So here are my jungle black and gold jungles i have the first one is my male his an RP i got him from why me last year.View attachment 282827
View attachment 282828
View attachment 282829

and the female
View attachment 282830
View attachment 282831


----------



## Rhyce (Feb 21, 2013)

okay thne photos didnt work so here they are
male
View attachment 282842
View attachment 282843
View attachment 282844
View attachment 282845
View attachment 282846
View attachment 282847
View attachment 282848

female
View attachment 282849
View attachment 282850
View attachment 282851


----------



## saltuarius (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks reb01. Those hatchies are killing me.......taking their time colorwise!!!! Should be very nice in a few months. Nice rp Rhyce...jullaten? Nice as always Vixen. Glad I have its brother!  J


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 21, 2013)

RP Honey jungle? .............


----------



## Rhyce (Feb 21, 2013)

Nah his not a RP honey jungle. His a RP black and gold jungle. His a really pale yellow so its not quite white


----------



## vjungle (Feb 27, 2013)

I have posted this girl before and she is a favourite of mine, no flash or lights just nice bright yellow and jet black. 

Lower pic with flash and still looks nice. A friendly jungle, no pin holes....lol




View attachment 283495


View attachment 283496


----------



## Wombok (Feb 27, 2013)

Here's my baby.


----------



## Sean51 (Feb 27, 2013)

.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Feb 28, 2013)

This is the new addition to my family, he is a 3 year old palmerstone male jungle.
View attachment 283548
View attachment 283551
View attachment 283552

I just picked him up this morning so will get better pics when he settles in. Has a very curious and friendly nature.


----------



## leamos (Feb 28, 2013)

Updated pic of my RP palmy boy

View attachment 283556


----------



## AmazingMorelia (Feb 28, 2013)

Here is a couple of pics of one of our holdback hatchies. Really nice colour out of the egg, so we have some good hopes for this one.


----------



## xterra (Mar 1, 2013)

Cleaning night tonight. This guys are really starting to get some size to them.
View attachment 283750
View attachment 283751
View attachment 283752
View attachment 283753
View attachment 283754


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 1, 2013)

xterra said:


> Cleaning night tonight. This guys are really starting to get some size to them.
> View attachment 283750
> View attachment 283751
> View attachment 283752
> ...


Wow thats some awesome snakes


----------



## xterra (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks Ven_RBB looking forward to breeding them in a few years.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 1, 2013)

xterra said:


> Cleaning night tonight. This guys are really starting to get some size to them.
> View attachment 283750
> View attachment 283751
> View attachment 283752
> ...


wow amazing im guessing these where the hatchies from when i was around  the second guy reminds me of the guy i got off you


----------



## xterra (Mar 1, 2013)

Cheers Liam, yep they are the ones you saw.

Similar head pattern to the one you took, but he was an SXR animal. Any update shots of him?


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 1, 2013)

xterra said:


> Cheers Liam, yep they are the ones you saw.
> 
> Similar head pattern to the one you took, but he was an SXR animal. Any update shots of him?


hes going great now absolute dream to handle i can touch his head if i please. Also feeds like a champ 1.8m and 2.6 kgs  cant wait till his girlfriend grows a little bigger


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 1, 2013)

View attachment 283759


----------



## onimocnhoj (Mar 2, 2013)

This particular specimen has taken so long to colour up. I held it back just because it had a potentially promising pattern. I'm glad I kept it now.. 


View attachment 283897


----------



## xterra (Mar 8, 2013)

Couple of the Jullatten hatchies shed in the last few days so i grabbed a photo tonight before feeding.
View attachment 284446
View attachment 284447


----------



## deebo (Mar 8, 2013)

they are looking really nice paul!


----------



## Pamahu (Mar 11, 2013)

Fresh shed for this boy. 

View attachment 284700


----------



## Shauno (Mar 13, 2013)

Update pics of a few hatchies from last season...


----------



## leamos (Mar 14, 2013)

Look forward to seeing what these two produce this season

View attachment 285105
View attachment 285104


----------



## Trimeresurus (Mar 14, 2013)

Crappy pictures but this ones coming along nicely


----------



## meatman (Mar 15, 2013)

Shauno said:


> Update pics of a few hatchies from last season...



Really like the first one Shaun. Nice solid black


----------



## Shauno (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks Meatman...


----------



## onimocnhoj (Mar 17, 2013)

Got the black paint out today..

View attachment 285524
View attachment 285525


----------



## Sissy (Mar 17, 2013)

Love the colour! awesome if you ever need a new home for this one look me up!...  This is our 4 yo Gorgeous Girl...



Trimeresurus said:


> Crappy pictures but this ones coming along nicely


----------



## KakaduReptilesUS (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello everyone some mind blowing Jungles on the Forum and I was amazed to see what looked like an identical twin to one of my females that I have here in the states. What is you guys opinion of this girl wold you think she is a pure jungle or a cross?


----------



## Mitchell759 (Mar 19, 2013)

CAN SOME ONE PLEASE HELP 

I have a 2year old jungle python and about half way along his right side he has lost his yellow colour and has abit of shedding looking skin, he also has alot of scales in the same area with what looks to be blood but I've tried whipping it off an it's not blood, he hasn't been acting any different but I'm just worried it could get worse and what it could be. I thought it might be mites but I've looked really close all over him and didn't see any mites or bugs. Any help would be gratly appreciated as I am very worried about him.


----------



## sara_sabian (Mar 19, 2013)

KakaduReptilesUS said:


> Hello everyone some mind blowing Jungles on the Forum and I was amazed to see what looked like an identical twin to one of my females that I have here in the states. What is you guys opinion of this girl wold you think she is a pure jungle or a cross?




Coming from the Sates there's a reasonable chance it's not 100% jungle. Physically it doesn't look like a cross but it could just be a high percentage jungle, it's really impossible to say. Nice looking girl though.




Mitchell759 said:


> CAN SOME ONE PLEASE HELP
> 
> 
> I have a 2year old jungle python and about half way along his right side he has lost his yellow colour and has abit of shedding looking skin, he also has alot of scales in the same area with what looks to be blood but I've tried whipping it off an it's not blood, he hasn't been acting any different but I'm just worried it could get worse and what it could be. I thought it might be mites but I've looked really close all over him and didn't see any mites or bugs. Any help would be gratly appreciated as I am very worried about him.




Might be best if you make a thread in the 'herp help' section. I'm not sure from your description, if you could get some pics that would help a lot.


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 19, 2013)

onimocnhoj said:


> Got the black paint out today..
> 
> View attachment 285524
> View attachment 285525


Ok i got the ***** now so pack it in k!!!!!!!!!!
John u must have put alot of work into these.....Very nice


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 19, 2013)

KakaduReptilesUS said:


> Hello everyone some mind blowing Jungles on the Forum and I was amazed to see what looked like an identical twin to one of my females that I have here in the states. What is you guys opinion of this girl wold you think she is a pure jungle or a cross?


Recon some Darwin in there?.........no idea but darwins look similar from head down the 1st 3rd.......still no idea.....IMO no way is it pure Jungle sry............who knows........Stunner THO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 19, 2013)

xterra said:


> Couple of the Jullatten hatchies shed in the last few days so i grabbed a photo tonight before feeding.
> View attachment 284446
> View attachment 284447


 Coming along nicely i c......


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 19, 2013)

ozimid said:


> Recon some Darwin in there?.........no idea but darwins look similar from head down the 1st 3rd.......still no idea.....IMO no way is it pure Jungle sry............who knows........Stunner THO!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Darwins are very far and few over in the states. People who have them would have paid in the thousands, the likelihood of crossing them out unless to make a specific morph project would be very small.


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 19, 2013)

Red-Ink said:


> Darwins are very far and few over in the states. People who have them would have paid in the thousands, the likelihood of crossing them out unless to make a specific morph project would be very small.


dont disagree but what do u think?


----------



## Khagan (Mar 19, 2013)

ozimid said:


> dont disagree but what do u think?



I think you dunno what you on about.


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 19, 2013)

Khagan said:


> I think you dunno what you on about.


Answer the thread then instead of picking on me


----------



## Stuart (Mar 19, 2013)

Play nice and show Jungles...


----------



## AmazingMorelia (Mar 20, 2013)

couple pics of a Palmi hatchie I really like.


----------



## sara_sabian (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow! How old? The yellow and black are so solid and clean.


----------



## 1802SXY (Mar 20, 2013)

View attachment 285761


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 20, 2013)

SniperCap said:


> Play nice and show Jungles...


----------



## Mo Deville (Mar 20, 2013)

my pair again


----------



## Vixen (Mar 24, 2013)

Some updated photo's of a few of this seasons Palmerston Jungle hatchies. 

These guys are only 3 months old and have had 2 sheds so far ( some are now for sale for anyone interested )


----------



## onimocnhoj (Mar 26, 2013)

A striped one from last year..

View attachment 286449


----------



## Zeusy (Mar 28, 2013)

A few pics of my hatchling taken with an iPad.
View attachment 286659

View attachment 286658

View attachment 286657

View attachment 286660


----------



## Zeusy (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey, i'm starting to get a little worried. Being a newb to all this, i was sold the snake at the bottom of the previous page as a jungle and that the brownish colouring would turn gold as it grows and sheds but looking at other photo's, i'm starting to think it maybe a coastal. Anyone able to set me straight?


----------



## Shotta (Mar 29, 2013)

^ perhaps its not a b&g but a julatten?


----------



## Zeusy (Mar 29, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> ^ perhaps its not a b&g but a julatten?


It was sold to me as an Atherton but i can only hope it maybe a Julatten. When i take photo's with a flash, the brown looks gold/yellowish so i dunno.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Mar 29, 2013)

Zeusy said:


> Hey, i'm starting to get a little worried. Being a newb to all this, i was sold the snake at the bottom of the previous page as a jungle and that the brownish colouring would turn gold as it grows and sheds but looking at other photo's, i'm starting to think it maybe a coastal. Anyone able to set me straight?



Jungles can take a long time to colour up, you'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Zeusy (Mar 29, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Jungles can take a long time to colour up, you'll have to wait and see.



ok cool, so it's just too early to tell. At least there's still a chance. Cheers


----------



## Trimeresurus (Mar 29, 2013)

Zeusy said:


> ok cool, so it's just too early to tell. At least there's still a chance. Cheers



Yeah, even the super high yellow jungles sometimes start off as brown babies, I doubt it'll stay the colour it is.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Mar 30, 2013)

One of my High Yellow RP females on the "breed-list" for this season 

View attachment 286896
View attachment 286897


A High Black female on the same list..

View attachment 286898
View attachment 286899


----------



## jamesjr (Mar 31, 2013)

onimocnhoj said:


> One of my High Yellow RP females on the "breed-list" for this season
> 
> View attachment 286896
> View attachment 286897
> ...




That RP is a stunner John!!! Have you got a pic of the male you are going to pair her with?


Here is a new pic of my RP girl, just shed.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Mar 31, 2013)

Cheers jamesjr, the male lined up for the arranged marriage is # 8 on the first _Morelia_ album on my profile page. He is very bright and from an awesome K. Aland line. See how they go..

That one of yours looks the business, who needs jags?


----------



## xXExplodexX (Mar 31, 2013)

She is getting alot better to handle. View attachment 287107
View attachment 287108


----------



## saltuarius (Apr 1, 2013)

Very nice John! I hope you will get some more black and yellow superstripes this year! 
@Jamesjr-Your jungles are always easy on the eye. Did you get any b/y rp's last season? PM me!

Who needs Jags indeed! Here are two rp jungles of mine from last season. Waiting patiently for color development (I need a better camera). Cheers J
View attachment 287112
View attachment 287113


----------



## Smithers (Apr 1, 2013)

Julatten @ 16months 

View attachment 287163


----------



## The_Geeza (Apr 1, 2013)

onimocnhoj said:


> Cheers jamesjr, the male lined up for the arranged marriage is # 8 on the first _Morelia_ album on my profile page. He is very bright and from an awesome K. Aland line. See how they go..
> 
> That one of yours looks the business, who needs jags?


Can't agree more


----------



## The_Geeza (Apr 1, 2013)

Smithers said:


> Julatten @ 16months
> 
> View attachment 287163


What the ......... I likeeee


----------



## The_Geeza (Apr 1, 2013)

onimocnhoj said:


> One of my High Yellow RP females on the "breed-list" for this season
> 
> View attachment 286896
> View attachment 286897
> ...


Im over this...lol.....such great line breeding and effort u putting into the hobby John...always a purist...Thanks for all ya pics


----------



## xterra (Apr 1, 2013)

These are my three favourite hatchies from this season.
View attachment 287219
View attachment 287222
View attachment 287224


----------



## Tobe404 (Apr 3, 2013)

About time I put a new one up of mine that shed yesterday:
View attachment 287355


----------



## xterra (Apr 6, 2013)

This nice little female B&G hatchy got picked up by the new owner today. Had a bit of a play with my new camera before she left.


----------



## B-Factor (Apr 7, 2013)

NatoRey said:


> I have a couple of Jungle's, a yearling Black & White Julatten Jungle male, and a female Black & Gold Jungle.
> Milenko the Julatten Jungle,
> 
> 
> ...



That is a exceptional head pattern on you Jungle Aleksi. Would you be able to show us some photos of just his head pattern, please. Thank you!


----------



## FusionMorelia (Apr 7, 2013)

B-Factor said:


> That is a exceptional head pattern on you Jungle Aleksi. Would you be able to show us some photos of just his head pattern, please. Thank you!


yeah mate no worries just snapped a quick one when i get her out to clean i will do more 





NatoRey


----------



## Sean51 (Apr 8, 2013)

One of My faves  ( iPhone pics haha )


----------



## Trimeresurus (Apr 8, 2013)

More crappy phone pics of this girl - just shed.


----------



## Bananapeel (Apr 8, 2013)

How on earth do you get a jungle looking that good with a phone? Pfft crappy phone pics . Stunning animal Trimeresurus.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Apr 8, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> How on earth do you get a jungle looking that good with a phone? Pfft crappy phone pics . Stunning animal Trimeresurus.



Just gotta get a nice jungle I guess.


----------



## Snowballlz (Apr 10, 2013)

Just thought I would share some pics of my jungleX, he is a rescue and my first snake only picked him up last night.


----------



## Boyds.boy77 (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice Jungle , well done love there marking and vivid colours


----------



## Shotta (Apr 10, 2013)

is that a jungle x darwin?
nice snake though


----------



## Snowballlz (Apr 10, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> is that a jungle x darwin?
> nice snake though


I'm not sure what its crossed with, Sofar said it was a jungle x carpet so your gues is as good as mine, the paper work for him just stated jungle.
I will put some better pics up this afternoon when I feed him.


----------



## Snowballlz (Apr 10, 2013)

as promised more pics, I took him out side on the balcony for a bit of sun and he loved it, kept trying to climb me like a tree to get hire haha. So here we have a couple mug shots of him in the sun and one with his first feed at home  smashed it good and proper. with all the horror stories I had heard about people getting their first snake and it not feeding for weeks I'm soo happy I have a gutsa 



love this one looking at the cam



and this is how big he is


----------



## Norm (Apr 10, 2013)

How is it that you got a rescued snake from SOFAR? I thought DECC held ballots for confiscated reptiles. Not accusing just curious.


----------



## Snowballlz (Apr 10, 2013)

Norm said:


> How is it that you got a rescued snake from SOFAR? I thought DECC held ballots for confiscated reptiles. Not accusing just curious.



SOFAR accept animals from VETS, Dept of Parks, Police and also RSPCA. Some of the animals have to be held for health reasons sometimes court reasons if confiscated. SOFAR will go out and collect the animal, house, worm and mites. I'm only new but I believe it is only members of the club that can adopt through the club. If you want to know more feel free to come to one of our meetings, I'm sure some one more senior would be able to answer all your questions. I hope that helped.


----------



## Mike11 (Apr 10, 2013)

View attachment 288059
View attachment 288058


My favorite Palmerston hatchie from the Kruss line.
Only 3 months old has amazing patterns and getting some great colour.


----------



## SarahScales (Apr 10, 2013)

My lovely girl is growing, the sun washed out her colour in this picture. She is a whole lot more vibrant in person.


----------



## Stuart (Apr 8, 2016)

Man it sucks that we lost the original Jungle thread, it had some awesome pictures...

Anyway, I'll try get another one going, post up some of your Jungle Carpet Pythons...


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 8, 2016)

Very nice jungles Stu, I've always wanted a jungle zeb but went Albino Darwin instead


----------



## NickD (Apr 11, 2016)

Here's a few of my GF's Jungle...


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 11, 2016)

Here's a couple of my pure jungles.

Palmerston Female






SXR x Faulkner line Female






7-8 Year old Cowley Beach locale Male






7-8 Year old SXR linage Axanthic Male






SXR linage Axanthic Female






Pure Jungle Zebra (pairing with Cowley Beach male this season, looking forward to it)






Pure Jungle Zebra 100% het Axanthic


----------



## NickD (Apr 11, 2016)

Does everyone find they settle down at a certain age? My GF got hers because she does rescues and wanted a biter to practice with - she got one lolz... (the snake)


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 11, 2016)

NickD said:


> Does everyone find they settle down at a certain age? My GF got hers because she does rescues and wanted a biter to practice with - she got one lolz... (the snake)


Some will, some won't.
The cowley beach male I posted above, always has and always will be a biter.
Same with the Axanthic male.


----------



## sherlock (Apr 23, 2016)

Wow, some of the best pictures of snakes I've seen so far. You take great pic's. 

Is photography another hobby of yours?


----------



## StunningMorelia (Apr 23, 2016)

Roger Lester bred Krauss line striped female Jungle Python


Montgomery line Palmerston Jungle Python


Krauss line Palmerston Jungle Python, old girl so faded now


Montgomery x Krauss striped Palmerston Jungle Python from the two above


75% Montgomery x 25% Krauss line Palmerston Jungle Python Hatchling


Roger Lester striped Jungle Python


Babinda x Tully locale Jungle Python


Tremain line striped Julatten Jungle Python (head didn't shed well but was looking to good to not photograph as well)



- - - Updated - - -

My photos above, no filters, just DSLR
Below previous owners/breeder photos!




Krauss girl at 7 years


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 23, 2016)

You sure do live up to the name of StunningMorelia!


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 26, 2016)

[MENTION=42245]StunningMorelia[/MENTION] That's a solid kink in the striped montgomery/krauss hatchy.
Eats well?


----------



## StunningMorelia (Apr 26, 2016)

ShaunMorelia said:


> @StunningMorelia That's a solid kink in the striped montgomery/krauss hatchy.
> Eats well?



Yeah the poor thing was accidentally squished by the breeder. She was trying to climb out of the tub as it was being pushed back into the rack. What's done is done and it still deserves a good home. Eats well, poops well and sheds well. I don't handle her though, and I'll get her vet checked again when she's bigger but probably going to be a display animal.


----------



## StunningMorelia (Jun 7, 2016)

Some updates

Tiger under lighting - Krauss Palmerston Jungle Python



Jack Jnr with proper shed - Striped Julatten Jungle Python



Older photo of Tiki - Roger Lester Striped Krauss line Palmerston Jungle Python



- - - Updated - - -

Oh and Ngini - Devilishpythons bred Roger Lester Striped line Jungle Python
View attachment 318347


----------



## Herpo (Jun 7, 2016)

Gorgeous snakes, that striped jungle (palmerston) makes me drool!


----------



## StunningMorelia (Jul 2, 2016)

A couple of other photos of Omo, a good one from me, a good one from the breeder Pure Reptiles, and a dodgy phone photo by me. Pure Palmerston jungle python from Krauss and Montgomery lines


----------



## Herpo (Jul 3, 2016)

Once again, that striped one is sexy! One of [MENTION=6452]Vixen[/MENTION]'s I presume?


----------



## notechistiger (Jul 4, 2016)

I have pure Krauss Palmerston jungles.









Something a bit darker the female above produced.


----------



## Connor-McLeod (Jul 20, 2016)

Hey guys new to posting in forums so i hope this works anyway this is my jungle he has been with me for a year and a half now and i love him to bits. 











Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronhalling (Jul 20, 2016)

[MENTION=10062]notechistiger[/MENTION], I never get sick of seeing your KP Jungles, they have the kind of yellow in them that just seems to pop whether inside with artificial light or sunlight. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## Tim-morelia (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Stuart (Jul 23, 2016)

And the original thread is back...


----------



## StunningMorelia (Jul 28, 2016)

Stuart said:


> And the original thread is back...



Great to have the thread back, but is there anyway to see the missing original photos?? Like on this thread; https://aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php/88187-jungle-carpet . Really keen to see what they looked like. I don't seem to have any of the photos, and most of them on this thread are missing to me as well.


----------



## Stuart (Jul 28, 2016)

StunningMorelia said:


> Great to have the thread back, but is there anyway to see the missing original photos?? Like on this thread; https://aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php/88187-jungle-carpet . Really keen to see what they looked like. I don't seem to have any of the photos, and most of them on this thread are missing to me as well.



Checking it out now mate


----------



## StunningMorelia (Aug 9, 2016)

Stuart said:


> Checking it out now mate



Hey [MENTION=27815]Stuart[/MENTION] any luck? Cheers for all the effort and time you put into this site, it's invaluable. I was also wondering if there is any way of opening this thread again to ask who bought the female jungle? Really keen to find out!

https://aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php/99269-Montgomery-line-Palmerston-jungles

Cheers,
Richard


----------



## Stuart (Aug 10, 2016)

StunningMorelia said:


> Hey [MENTION=27815]Stuart[/MENTION] any luck? Cheers for all the effort and time you put into this site, it's invaluable. I was also wondering if there is any way of opening this thread again to ask who bought the female jungle? Really keen to find out!
> 
> https://aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php/99269-Montgomery-line-Palmerston-jungles
> 
> ...



Hey Richard, 

Sorry for the delay mate, had some serious issues at work which is cutting into my normal recreational time. 

Ill look at it tonight after the upgrade to fix the space issue


----------



## vjungle (Sep 22, 2016)

.
nothing like a nice jungle.


.


----------



## CaitlinK (Oct 15, 2016)

*Humidity & misting/spritzing water spraying...*

Hello! I am not very good at using this forum yet, so please bare with me if I get it wrong... BUT in response to the question on whether it is necessary or worth misting, I do it, almost daily. And have soaked/bathed my jungle carpet python (Morelia spilota cheynei) in water too. She is clean and healthy and has even had a swim in a large tub! My girl will tolerate the spritzing with water, depending on the weather... the water being appreciated in warmer weather, and sometimes something that stirs her and causes her to hurry on her way in cooler weather/temperatures. I also keep live Tillandsia (spanish moss/old man's beard plant) in her enclosure, she loves it and has had it since day 1. So when I spray this, I have found her navigate her way about the enclosure to it, to get damp with it! I have also upsized her drinking dish to accomodate her for the upcomming summer this year (2016). It's a large square ceramic dish some form of kitchenware. DreamsSs, ours, is doing well. Thanks for asking about this, I hope I find more interesting points in this thread too! The pictures are amazing, these are exquisite animals of God. Such sentience and so enchanting... From, CaitlinK.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Nov 4, 2016)

A few various thoroughbreds for those who still like them..


----------



## vampstorso (Nov 5, 2016)

onimocnhoj said:


> A few various thoroughbreds for those who still like them..
> View attachment 319307
> View attachment 319308
> View attachment 319309
> View attachment 319310



Oh John! 
It's clear to see you still have some of the best snakes going. 
Great to see some of your guys again!


----------



## onimocnhoj (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks Vamps,

Here are a few more.. 

Pale Tablelands. 



My homegrown (100% certain of lineage and so on) version of a Zebra looking number



A 5th generation K. Aland line.


----------



## Colin (Dec 16, 2016)

some very nice jungles john


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 16, 2016)

Love that pale tablelands.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Dec 19, 2016)

Cheers guys,

Here's another freak of mine..


----------



## StunningMorelia (Dec 19, 2016)

onimocnhoj said:


> Here's another freak of mine..



Linebred, so polygenic, hypermelanistic jungle?


----------



## onimocnhoj (Dec 21, 2016)

Still doing the maths mate, but can rule out polygenic inheritance.


----------



## Anurag (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Anurag (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Beyondhelp663 (Feb 20, 2017)

Can anyone tell me what type of jungle this is, sorry about the photo will upload more soon


----------



## MzJen (Jun 12, 2017)

Just stumbled across this thread and have to say that some of these snakes pictured are absolute stunners.!! Keep up the excellent breeding work


----------



## StunningMorelia (Jun 14, 2017)

Vixen said:


> Some lovely jungles in this thread, congrats on all those with clutches incubating/hatching!
> 
> Here's my Montgomery line palmy, just shed. Excuse the mess, I took the pic before I cleaned as he's a psycho. :lol:



Wish I could see these photos :'(



jamesjr said:


> Updated pic of my Montgomery female.
> 
> View attachment 190237



Can anyone else see this attachment?


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 14, 2017)

No, all I got was an error message.


----------



## MzJen (Jun 17, 2017)

Nope just an error message


----------



## Anurag (Aug 12, 2017)

Yearling female


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Aug 26, 2017)

@bluedragon @Stuart maybe we can sticky the various species specific threads?


----------



## bluedragon (Aug 26, 2017)

what do u mean prof_Moreliaarty


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Aug 26, 2017)

so when you go to the australian snakes forum all the species specific threads are at the top


----------



## Shire pythons (Mar 25, 2018)

nothing better than highyellow jungles IMO!!! awesome thread wish i could see all the old pics.. 
one of my adult male palmerstons
[doublepost=1521948602,1521948468][/doublepost]

unfortunately this guys girlfriend is heavy in shed and very cranky atm.. will post pics when she shed


----------



## Foozil (Mar 25, 2018)

Good looking fella you have there @Shire pythons


----------



## Shire pythons (Apr 7, 2018)

Foozil said:


> Good looking fella you have there @Shire pythons



Cheers foozil . Yep hes a keeper pretty tame too. His breeding partner is even better !! She is heavy in shed atm but will post het once shed
[doublepost=1522313059,1521962340][/doublepost]

two sisters i will be holding onto i think
[doublepost=1522630621][/doublepost]

this big girl shed few days back ... hard to tell from pic but she is a monster!!
[doublepost=1523075804][/doublepost]
hypo zebra .. taken with new s9


----------



## Neil j (Apr 19, 2018)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/214Ra8

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/j1P6P3
[doublepost=1524109453,1524109396][/doublepost]


----------



## Shire pythons (May 9, 2018)

This palmerston zebra is starting to pop each shed


----------



## jasonicBlast (Jun 18, 2018)

My new Female..

Lots of Black, can't wait to see how she develops. 100 grams, ~30 inches, parents photo included....

https://photos.app.goo.gl/ByuhpAf51tTyWFv18


----------



## Shauno (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Mick666 (Sep 6, 2018)

BumbleBee



Honey Bunny... (het Axanthic)


BumbleBee again


----------



## Shire pythons (Feb 23, 2019)

[doublepost=1550870942,1550870856][/doublepost]Stoked on this clutch of jungle zebs. Heaps of potential stunners


----------



## KnightMiner (Feb 23, 2019)

Truly magnificent animals  

Heard Jungles are little chainsaws though.


----------



## LilithLeChat (Feb 23, 2019)

Julatten Jungle hatchling (bred by Yellowtail), currently waiting to shed. Can’t wait to see how its colours develop.

View media item 416
View media item 410
View media item 407


----------



## Shire pythons (Feb 23, 2019)

KnightMiner said:


> Truly magnificent animals
> 
> Heard Jungles are little chainsaws though.


Yep they're bitey ! Adults are ok


----------



## KnightMiner (Mar 25, 2019)

Shire pythons said:


> Yep they're bitey ! Adults are ok


Ah okay, way I'd heard it seemed to suggest they were more aggro animals overall - even taking into account you'll always get a range of temperaments in any animal species or breed.
[doublepost=1553496669,1550962281][/doublepost]Went to look at some Jungles today since my dad took quite a liking to them from pics in this thread, it was a mistake lol - now got 2 incoming:


----------



## vjungle (Jun 2, 2019)

[doublepost=1559455524,1559455191][/doublepost]





A little sun for this boy, he should be ready for his girl friend soon....lol


----------



## Jade McCormack (Jun 21, 2019)

My Zeb Jungle girl Vesper purchased from Shire Pythons after a shed last night she is getting so big just love her such a placid girl (which is great for me as she is my first snake)


----------



## Shire pythons (Jun 21, 2019)

Jade McCormack said:


> My Zeb Jungle girl Vesper purchased from Shire Pythons after a shed last night she is getting so big just love her such a placid girl (which is great for me as she is my first snake) View attachment 327318
> View attachment 327319


She looks awesome Jade and growing well !!!
[doublepost=1561092817,1561092741][/doublepost]And yeah she was much more placid than some of her siblings haha


----------



## Jade McCormack (Jun 21, 2019)

I remember you saying that I somehow managed to pick the quietest one from the pics you sent me ha-ha we can't imagine not having her with us now thanks again  


Shire pythons said:


> She looks awesome Jade and growing well !!!
> [doublepost=1561092817,1561092741][/doublepost]And yeah she was much more placid than some of her siblings haha


----------



## Shire pythons (Jun 22, 2019)

[doublepost=1561167608,1561167534][/doublepost]

Couple i bred last yr


----------



## Vodkashot (Sep 2, 2019)

18 month old girl


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 2, 2019)

Vodkashot said:


> View attachment 327635
> 
> 
> 18 month old girl


Cracker, I’ve always loved BG jungles


----------



## Mick666 (Sep 2, 2019)

Some of mine from last season.


----------



## B_Cooper (Sep 17, 2019)

This boy killing it!


----------



## Mick666 (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## B_Cooper (Oct 1, 2019)

OMG!


----------



## Bl69aze (Oct 1, 2019)

B_Cooper said:


> OMG!
> 
> View attachment 327779


HOLY MOLY!!! thats a B&G Jungle if i've ever seen one! just need to line breed the light yellow patched out of the blacks and i think you got a cracking line!


----------



## LilithLeChat (Oct 4, 2019)

Mlem?






[doublepost=1570160276,1570113167][/doublepost]Nice catch and wrap


----------

